# Разное > Курилка >  Граждане и Государство

## Холостяк

Что офф-топ еще под беды, самая жесть то, что люди вообще не имея элементарных знаний в политике и экономики задвигают такой бред. Уже эСэСэСр рухнул потому как управлять страной "перестали", не реформировали, не управляли процессом НТП. То есть причины перетекли из русла экономики к управлению... Хе-хе-хе! Получается, что руководители "перестали" управлять - люди перестали трудиться, ученые перестали придумывать-изобретать, перестали добывать сырье, лить металл, делать самолеты, начали меньше электричества получать.., меньше стали урожаи и надои .., в космос перестали летать, дети стали учиться на тройки-двойки (ведь родители-учителя перестали требовать прилежности), тут еще нефтеной кризис (эт тут поржал - представил когда при СССР топлива для полетов не стало, как сейчас даж в гражданских аэропортах не говорю о военных). Хорошо хоть причиной не стало государственное устройство, так как по этому полный голяк аргумента, что даже ярые империалисты-капиталисты об этом даж не пытаются спорить. 
Вот-вот про "ритм" гонки вооружений поют... То есть стали меньше танков делать, меньше самолетов, призывников стало все меньше.... Перестали самолеты новые строить и проектировать (это вообще умиляет, так как до сих пор просто тюнингуем советское и это вставляет современные разработки главного врага по "гонке вооружений", сбивает его Стелсы-117, сажает дроны..., будь то ПРО или еще что-то). Да-да про кризис забыл..., что топлива для самолетов-танков стало не хватать, один калашников на троих..., еды все меньше и меньше... Типа как в Северной Корее, они тож не справляются.... Бугагагага! Неасилили!!!
Причины совершенно в другом. Не ищите причины в экономике, политическом устройстве и управлении государства СССР, тем более с народе... Там было все отлажено и работало. Черненко-Андропов правильно и не вмешивались система функционировала и без их реформ. Вот Горбатый "палку вставил в колесо", вместо действительно управления системой...., мы эту палку еще из жопы и не вытащили. Просто если указать на конкретное, то байка что советский народ строил свою страну и победил в войне, а товарищ Сталин тока и делал как "репрессировал"...., что нам сейчас задвигают в мозК - просто рассыплется... Все зависит от воли руководителя! Дал товарищ Сталин приказ - выполнили..., дал господин Путин команду бороться с коррупцией на местах - борятся (и будут бороться, а не уничтожат как хотелось бы нам) на местах между собой... Какая команда и какая воля руководителя - так система и исполняет его.
Вот тут кратенько про причины только "проигрыша холодной войны", хотя речь идет про развал СССР.., при этом само участие СССР в холодной войне для меня спорно. В этой статье тоже упущено важное, о чем я замечал... Сильный лидер - сильная страна.. Это уже доказанная на практике теория роли личности... Ссылка: http://nnm.ru/blogs/Qwester/pochemu-...uyu-voynu/#cut

----------


## vosh

Поскольку с меня вроде как началось не имею морального права не ответить.



> Что офф-топ еще под беды, самая жесть то, что люди вообще не имея элементарных знаний в политике и экономики задвигают такой бред.


 Я уже понял, вы здесь самый образованный, расшаркиваюсь в подчтении….



> Уже эСэСэСр рухнул потому как управлять страной "перестали", не реформировали, не управляли процессом НТП. То есть причины перетекли из русла экономики к управлению... Хе-хе-хе! …….
> Причины совершенно в другом. Не ищите причины в экономике, политическом устройстве и управлении государства СССР, тем более с народе... Там было все отлажено и работало.


Из воспоминаний Председателя Госплана СССР : «…Дело в том, что за последнее время(80гг.) наша экономика напоминала "тришкин кафтан": чтобы "залатать" дыру в одном месте, надо было "оторвать" кусочек в другом. Неприкасаемыми были лишь расходы госбюджета на оборону…»
Если экономика держалась в 60—70-е гг., то это прежде всего потому, что шла торговля с Западом невосполняемыми природными ресурсами, главным образом нефтью. Но 200 млрд «нефтедолларов» было бездарно истрачено командно-бюрократической системой вместо создания с их помощью современных базисных и инструментальных отраслей экономики, обеспечивающих реальный прогресс. Положение осложнялось тем, что многие десятилетия экономика СССР развивалась с подавляющим преобладанием добывающих и перерабатывающих отраслей индустрии при совершенно недостаточном производстве предметов потребления. По данным на конец 80-х годов, предприятия ВПК производили 20-25 % валового внутреннего продукта (ВВП), поглощая львиную долю ресурсов страны. До 3/4 всех научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ (НИОКР) производились в сфере ВПК. При этом в начале 80-х годов СССР 25 % вооружений и боевой техники, производившейся в стране, экспортировалось за рубеж. Причем военные поставки шли в основном «в долг» (и эти долги большинство стран нам так и не вернули). 



> Черненко-Андропов правильно и не вмешивались система функционировала и без их реформ.


Именно по этому Андропов заговорил в 83г. о «перестройке хозяйственного механизма»



> Вот тут кратенько про причины только "проигрыша холодной войны", хотя речь идет про развал СССР.., при этом само участие СССР в холодной войне для меня спорно. В этой статье тоже упущено важное, о чем я замечал... Сильный лидер - сильная страна.. Это уже доказанная на практике теория роли личности... Ссылка: http://nnm.ru/blogs/Qwester/pochemu-...uyu-voynu/#cut


 Полная хрень в вашей ссылке. Достижения народного хозяйства СССР мерили производством чугуна, блин. А то что СССР не конкурентен был по всей номенклатуре ТНП как в качестве, так и в затраченных на производство ресурсах, скромно умалчиваем. При производстве сопоставимых товаров в СССР затрачивалось гораздо больше материальных и людских ресурсов. Мы до сих пор живем в домах постройки СССР которые больше топят улицу чем жилое помещение. Погоня за валовыми показателями в ущерб качеству и эффективности и как результат возможность существования только в закрытой системе с неминуемым отставанием от остального мира.

----------


## Холостяк

> Поскольку с меня вроде как началось не имею морального права не ответить.





> Я уже понял, вы здесь самый образованный, расшаркиваюсь в подчтении….
> Из воспоминаний Председателя Госплана СССР : «…Дело в том, что за последнее время(80гг.) наша экономика напоминала "тришкин кафтан": чтобы "залатать" дыру в одном месте, надо было "оторвать" кусочек в другом. Неприкасаемыми были лишь расходы госбюджета на оборону…»


Просто от души поржал…
А кто там был то председатель госплана с такими тезисами? Даже и в этом я не вижу ничего ужасного. Его дело план составлять, а план составляется именно так - рациональным и умным распределением..., то есть ресурс с одного добавляется к другому... Так же и сейчас бизнес строится.. В чем проблема то!? Знаток вы наш с моральным обликом!




> Если экономика держалась в 60—70-е гг., то это прежде всего потому, что шла торговля с Западом невосполняемыми природными ресурсами, главным образом нефтью. Но 200 млрд «нефтедолларов» было бездарно истрачено командно-бюрократической системой вместо создания с их помощью современных базисных и инструментальных отраслей экономики, обеспечивающих реальный прогресс. Положение осложнялось тем, что многие десятилетия экономика СССР развивалась с подавляющим преобладанием добывающих и перерабатывающих отраслей индустрии при совершенно недостаточном производстве предметов потребления. По данным на конец 80-х годов, предприятия ВПК производили 20-25 % валового внутреннего продукта (ВВП), поглощая львиную долю ресурсов страны. До 3/4 всех научно-исследовательских и опытно-конструкторских работ (НИОКР) производились в сфере ВПК. При этом в начале 80-х годов СССР 25 % вооружений и боевой техники, производившейся в стране, экспортировалось за рубеж. Причем военные поставки шли в основном «в долг» (и эти долги большинство стран нам так и не вернули).





> Именно по этому Андропов заговорил в 83г. о «перестройке хозяйственного механизма»


Кто это сказал, что экономика держалась на «торговле с Западом»!? Это по «Голосу Америки» сказали!? Веселит меня прям ваш багаж знаний! Нефтью и сейчас торгуют…, по-секрету скажу что нефть даже Гитлеру продавали, и причем отмечу Гитлеру продавала нефть и Америка и даже когда уже Вторая Мировая началась… Одна из самых боГатых стран Саудовская Аравия живет в шоколаде, там живут лучше чем зажравшиеся и высокоразвитые амеры, и причем только за счет своей нефти даже ничего не производя и не создавая… Дальше то что?
Бездарно потратили… Ну-ну! Обхохатался.. Причем так бездарно, что на построенных атомных электростанциях, гидроэлектростанциях, железных дорогах, космодромах, самолетах, двигателях ракет до сих пор летают, потребляют, ездят…, жилые дома стоят…, Армия за счет этой техники и существует, как и целая страна существует, что ни как не могут все еще то, что бездумно советские потратили украсть за два десятка лет охерительного умного растранжиривания денег (как вы там назвали – «нефтедоларров), при этом ничего не строя и не создавая… Причем «отставая в прогрессе», тут прям расхохотался, так и не поняв от кого так отстали – от инопланетян что-ли??? О как!
А причем тут ВВП и проценты? Привели для умного вида? Львиную долю!? Какую львиную долю? Если уж запостили циферы в 20-25%, то и постите какую львиную долю и ссылку…, а то получается что просто пустопердеж с художественным образом… Лихой выкрутас, когда приводят цифры, а потом когда нужно действительно подчеркнуть важное просто перднут в лужу и художественным образом отмажутся типа «львиная доля»... Хе-хе-хе!
Долг… Ну и что? Америка, как и ю.бая другая страна, тоже вся в долгах… Не знаете? Почитайте! И ничего.., хе-хе-хе, справляются даже еще набирая кучи долгов….
Да и сейчас погоне за чем ущемляют качество, чтоб все ломалось и люди все больше покупали и покупали??? За колличество или за бабло!? Определитесь..., подскажите... Ржу прям...
Про перестройку, так любая система всегда нуждается в совершенствовании, перестройке… Даж вон мне со своей любовницей надо тоже как-то отношения перестраивать…, ну в связи с новыми возникшими желаниями… Хе-хе-хе!
Поэтому фигню вы наш знаток пишите…






> Полная хрень в вашей ссылке. Достижения народного хозяйства СССР мерили производством чугуна, блин. А то что СССР не конкурентен был по всей номенклатуре ТНП как в качестве, так и в затраченных на производство ресурсах, скромно умалчиваем. При производстве сопоставимых товаров в СССР затрачивалось гораздо больше материальных и людских ресурсов. Мы до сих пор живем в домах постройки СССР которые больше топят улицу чем жилое помещение. Погоня за валовыми показателями в ущерб качеству и эффективности и как результат возможность существования только в закрытой системе с неминуемым отставанием от остального мира.



Хрень как и везде… Бугагага! А в чем мерять достижения народного хозяйства!? В доллариях или в ефро? А с кем надо было СССР конкурировать.. Конкуренция нужна среди капиталистов-бизнесменов. Вот они там пусть конкурируют, знамо как, что даже валят друг дружку… Хе-хе-хе! В СССР плановая экономика, я понял об этом вы чуть наслышаны из ваших строчек выше…., поэтому речи о конкуренции и не идет… 
Так же как ваше «затрачивалось гораздо больше материальных ресурсов»… Это то откуда? Мы понимаем, чтоб, к примеру Германии не затрачивать материальные ресурсы, они сейчас свой мерседес негры в Бразилии и Китае собирают… Так и что – богаче в Германии что ли стали? Ну не могу!!! В СССР затрачивали столько сколько было надо и еще оставалось…, чтоб и домой что-то принести… Хе-хе-хе!!!
Ооооо! Про ущерб качеству!!! Вы случаем не новоиспеченный строитель, хотя нет…, не узнаю вас в гриме.., скорее идеолог-самоучка. Обсудим почему текут трубы в советских домах двадцати-сорока летней давности??? Так следить надо ежедневно даже за своим здоровьем, не тока за трубами…., которые бросили как Союз развалили…. 
И про качество… Ну прям как в цирке побывал! Советское не качественнон!? Бугагагага! Это идиотам рассказывайте... Качество из Китая, которое во всю пользуют самые высокоразвитые амеры…. У меня, кстати, качественный советский телевизор Рубин до сих пор работает… Вот не знаю цифру он возьмет? HD не берет, а вот 3D показывает, тока очки одеть надо…. 

*Короче... Хватит вливать про какие-то дешОвые трудности, в годы войны вообще пол страны было под оккупацией, как и заводы-города разрушены но никакого сомнения в Победе и смене-развале Советского строя не было.. Поэтому сказки про "обонкротились", дырки латали, нефть застряла в трубе и электричество кончилось - для лохов. А тот кто подобное трепит, да еще зассаные цифры и цитаты мудаков каких-то сует - вообще своих мозгов не имеет...*

----------


## skynomad

Сумбурно, но в целом поддерживаю.
Как надоел этот бред о Союзе надорвавшемся экономически в проиграной холодной войне! И ведь не придет в голову спросить себя как же у него тогда эта самая экономика надорвала в горячей войне экономику "половины мира" и сама не надорвалась, а только выросла и окрепла.
Опять же самая прогресивная либеральная у нас на 8 год окочурилась в полне официально, а стране как бы и пофиг - цела. А уж бредни про голодные советские толпы и прочую светотень и вовсе рвотный рефлекс вызывают.
И ведь один хрен хоть поленом по голове - твердят уже больше 20 лет и все тут.

----------


## muk33

> Да действительно, давайте подвязывать.


Ну когда это закончится!!!! Ветка превратилась в курилку!!! :Mad:

----------


## Холостяк

Я закончил!

----------


## skynomad

> Что это, кому это? Что за бред? Какие "светлые эльфы"? Кому чего защищать? "Are you o'key?"
> Если это бред обращен ко мне, то откуда Вам известно моё мнение о защитниках? Я его не высказывал. К тому же оно разное о разных защитниках.
> P.S. Ответом можете себя не утруждать. Впрочем, как Вам заблагорассудится.


Я все таки себя утружу. Почему-то какие бы наши внутрение проблемы не обсуждели обязательно обязательно найдется человек который начнет намекать на то,что это у нас только вот так все убого, а вот в замечательных США все проблемы решены самым замечательным и единственноверным способом и надо не напрягать свои жалкие мозги ,а делать как делают умные и передовые. Это уже стало современным стилем и касается практически всех тем.Как будто у нас своего опыта нет. Мой отец - офицер РВСН СССР  каждый раз прибывая на новое место службы сразу получал служебную квартиру, куда и заезжал с своей семьей.Даже больше когда рождался очередной ребенок он получал другую квартиру с большим количеством комнат.Когда он вышел на пенссию по выслуге , в течении года получил квартиру в родном ему городе Куйбышеве, где проживает и поныне.Ну и зачем нам ихняя заграница? Они вон сейчас в армии развивают сексуальные меньшинства и скотоложество и что нам то же надо? Товарищи офицеры в запасе и действующие в желаете командовать "боевыми пидорасами"?

----------


## Холостяк

Вош это только Ник или, ну как у Булгакова, сущность? Ну да ладно, а то скажут, что я на личности перехожу.... Закроем тему... Ничего личного...
Так что тут у нас...



> Кто подобрал? Зеленые человечки? Или после 91-го часть населения страны вдруг оказалась завербована ЦРУ с целью установления рабства над другой частью?.


Как много вопросов... Просто мне реально видится, что разговариваете с моей рукой...
Даже компартия лозунг такой двигала, что кадры решают все... Так что назначают на должности того кого надо и тот кто устраивает.., если не устраивает - тут же снимают...., поэтому как правильно Вош постит - народу у нас полно и все они из народа, тем более незаменимых нет.., вот и назначают из "народа" таких как Сердюкоф, Пупкин... 
Меня прикольнуло вот это назначение... Как пример... Прям лицо ГосДумы... Хорошее назначение, символичное, колоритное и понятна вся сущность теперешних назначений вообще....







> Мастер и Маргарита где то в начале..


Даже так...  





> Ну вот, Булгаков прав все дело в деньгах и "квартирном вопросе". Что поделать..


В том то и дело что не прав... Вы так и не поняли сути о чем идет речь... Дело не в деньгах и не в "квартирном вопросе". Корень проблемы далеко не в этом... Проблема в организации (как законодательно, так и практически) обороны и военной службы.., в том, что государство обязано, однако не способно это делать... Государственные вопросы решают люди, поэтому если конкретизировать - то это люди кто находится в управлении государством, это те кто подбирает и расставляет такие "опытные и умелые" кадры как Зелин... Если они не способны решать вопросы российской государственности, то им пора уйти...... 



> Меня просто поражает способность населения (ибо до граждан еще расти и расти) дистанцироваться от собственной страны.


Это какая-то недоразвитая мыслишка... Откройте Конституцию и прочитайте определение гражданина. 
Граждане страны дистанцируются не от страны, а от тех кто у власти обосрался и усераясь держится за власть..., от тех кому эти граждане говорят в лицо уйти, а они делают вид и не слышат...

----------


## Observer69

> И что в результате? 
> "Гнусные" золотоордынские ханы, великие тверские, владимирские и московские князья, цари и императоры создали величайшую державу, а большевики ее профукали за 74 года своего правления.


Интересные вещи пишите...
Разве Вы не изучали в школе на уроках истории, что последний большевик был расстрелян в середине 30-х? И большевизм как явление исчез из России до 1991 года, когда они снова возродились (Чубайс, Гайдар).
Откуда ж 74 года?
И при ком ещё Россия так поднималась как при Сталине? При каком именно хане/царе/князе/императоре? Фамилию знаете? Я вот не припоминаю.

----------


## vosh

> Вош это только Ник или, ну как у Булгакова, сущность? Ну да ладно, а то скажут, что я на личности перехожу.... Закроем тему... Ничего личного...


 :Wink:  исключительно ник, надеюсь справки из мед учреждений требовать не будите   :Smile: 



> Даже компартия лозунг такой двигала, что кадры решают все... Так что назначают на должности того кого надо и тот кто устраивает.., если не устраивает - тут же снимают...., поэтому как правильно Вош постит - народу у нас полно и все они из народа, тем более незаменимых нет.., вот и назначают из "народа" таких как Сердюкоф, Пупкин... 
> Меня прикольнуло вот это назначение... Как пример... Прям лицо ГосДумы... Хорошее назначение, символичное, колоритное и понятна вся сущность теперешних назначений вообще...


Вы меня не поняли, я ктому что те кто находится у власти это те же люди что сидели с нами за партой в советской школе, те с кем мы служили, заканчивали академии и институты, отмечали праздники и т.д. Даже если конкретный дядя Вова оказался далеко не.... , то что все остальные начиная о депутатов и сотрудницы собеса подобраны исключительно с целью подчинения страны интересам группы лиц? Или все таки есть загадочная черта русского человека превращаться в "злодея-корупционера" оказавшись наделенным мало-мальскими полномочиями, а что у ж говорить о "высотах гос службы"? 




> В том то и дело что не прав... Вы так и не поняли сути о чем идет речь... Дело не в деньгах и не в "квартирном вопросе". Корень проблемы далеко не в этом... Проблема в организации (как законодательно, так и практически) обороны и военной службы.., в том, что государство обязано, однако не способно это делать......


  Но в ваших постах все уперлось в конкретную квартиру конкретного человека.  



> Государственные вопросы решают люди, поэтому если конкретизировать - то это люди кто находится в управлении государством, это те кто подбирает и расставляет такие "опытные и умелые" кадры как Зелин... Если они не способны решать вопросы российской государственности, то им пора уйти...... 
> Это какая-то недоразвитая мыслишка... Откройте Конституцию и прочитайте определение гражданина. 
> Граждане страны дистанцируются не от страны, а от тех кто у власти обосрался и усераясь держится за власть..., от тех кому эти граждане говорят в лицо уйти, а они делают вид и не слышат...


 Может далеко не все граждане этого хотят?  :Wink:   У меня сложилось впечатление что большинство населения живет попринципу "моя хата с краю".

----------


## Nazar

> Как пример... Прям лицо ГосДумы... Хорошее назначение, символичное, колоритное и понятна вся сущность теперешних назначений вообще....


А вы хоть раз с этим человеком общались? Я общался и неоднократно у себя в Питере, так что на вашем месте, я бы постарался бы удержаться от глупых и давно изъезженных стереотипов. Я к примеру ваше лицо ни разу не видел и не знаю насколько оно облагорожено интеллектом , но ваше регулярное нытье, по поводу того как было и как стало, последнее время только улыбку у меня  вызывает. Уже двадцать лет как отплакали, а вы все на одном месте топчитесь.

Кстати, а над этим назначением вы в свое время долго смеялись?

----------


## Холостяк

> А вы хоть раз с этим человеком общались? Я общался и неоднократно у себя в Питере, так что на вашем месте, я бы постарался бы удержаться от глупых и давно изъезженных стереотипов. Я к примеру ваше лицо ни разу не видел и не знаю насколько оно облагорожено интеллектом , но ваше регулярное нытье, по поводу того как было и как стало, последнее время только улыбку у меня вызывает. Уже двадцать лет как отплакали, а вы все на одном месте топчитесь.
> 
> Кстати, а над этим назначением вы в свое время долго смеялись?


Так я вроде не плачу, у меня вызывает лыбу "полет мыслей" людей которые не представляют даже близко предмет разговора в призме наличия у себя знаний в этой области. Это если я, не понимающий балета, начну "глубоко копать" и рассказывать почему у нас так-растак в балете...
Кстати, можно было и Рейгана в ковбойском прикиде из его кина тоже в этот рядок поставить...
Вот Вы хорошо подметили относительно общались или не общались по поводу определения интеллекта... Дело в том, что помимо интеллекта необходимы знания и умение. Я понимаю что у этого спортсмена есть интеллект нажать кнопку. При том, что никаких политических, общественных поступков он и не совершил, кроме как своим фейсом тупо светится на мероприятиях. То есть его присутствие на политической арене своего государства - чисто символическое, как и всяких там гимнасток, артисток, которые у себя добились не плохих результатов, но в юридической области, законодательной, политической они не точто знаний не имеют, они и представления не представляют. Соответственно избиратели не знают этого своего представителя во власти. Как и многое я его знаю как "держиморду", башку, или мудака с рекламы который притащил Деда Мороза в ларек за телефоном, или мудилы раздающего тарифы МТС... Все! Как политика, депутата, общественного человека или мецената - кто его знает??? Вот это и есть кадровый вопрос, зто у нас законодательно принимают законы, которые им укажут, а не они как это требуется прочитают, вникнут, дополнят, изменят, усовершенствуют... Вот и назначают попок типа Терминатора на долности где он просто как афиша, при этом рулят другие...
Вот и сейчас ГосДума, где не представители народа, не мой депутат - а сидит мудила, который представляет не меня, не народ российский, а себя, представляет и защищает бабосы того кто его туда всунул, судя по его общественной работе это МТС, бизнес торгующий телефонами, нелегальный спорт и прочая...

Странный Вы.., вроде мыслящий человек и так и не поняли сути. Причем я не коим образом не коснулся ни внешности, ни интеллекта человека (в отличии от Вашей попытки)... Мной было указано только относительно "лица" ГосДумы... Я не рожу Чела выставил.., да пусть там у него хоть жопа с мозгами, но представляла бы эта жопа с интеллектом интересы избирателя, а не виртуальной партии... То есть "лицо" ГосДумы это те кто там сидит и кто кого представляет в органе государста..., моего государства, нашего государства... К примеру я бы хотел чтоб там сидел представитель проблемных отраслей промышленности, производства, представитель от военных-летчиков - которые знают какие законы нам нужны, какие проблемы у нас... А то бывших спортсменов туда нагнали.., они что знают мои или Ваши проблемы для их решения!??? Вот Вам и ЛИЦО!

Я за то, чтобы в ГосДуме были серьезные люди. К примеру как генерал Николай Безбородов, которого я лично знаю, знаю что он сделал, что он делает для нас - его коллег.., я сам обращался к нему за помощью и решали вопросы... Он решал наши с Вами проблемы, воевал там в ГосДуме за нас!!! А таких людей уже нет в нашей ГосДуме!!!!

----------


## FLOGGER

К сожалению, Вы или не можете, или не хотите понимать написанное мной. Итак:



> Почему-то какие бы наши внутрение проблемы не обсуждели обязательно обязательно найдется человек который начнет намекать на то,что это у нас только вот так все убого, а вот в замечательных США все проблемы решены самым замечательным и единственноверным способом


Где я это писал? Покажите.



> делать как делают умные и передовые.


Не вижу ничего зазорного в том, чтобы перенимать то лучшее, что существует в мире. Вы нет?



> Это уже стало современным стилем и касается практически всех тем.


Никакой это не "современный стиль", это было всегда. Всегда все незакомплексованные и люди, и страны старались перенимать то лучшее, что есть. И совсем другое дело, как это получается.



> Как будто у нас своего опыта нет.


Я это где-то утверждал?



> Мой отец - офицер РВСН СССР  каждый раз прибывая на новое место службы сразу получал служебную квартиру, куда и заезжал с своей семьей.Даже больше когда рождался очередной ребенок он получал другую квартиру с большим количеством комнат.Когда он вышел на пенссию по выслуге , в течении года получил квартиру в родном ему городе Куйбышеве, где проживает и поныне.


Это действительно прекрасно, никакой иронии. Так и должно быть по отношению ко всем офицерам. Но, к сожалению, это далеко не так везде. Не далее как сегодня по радио, кажется, слышал совсем другие цифры. Согласно этого сообщения с 2008 г. жилье получили только 8,5 тыс. офицеров (или вообще военнослужащих, точно не помню, не суть), а на этот год очередь составляет 114 тыс.



> Ну и зачем нам ихняя заграница?


А я Вас туда и не приглашаю.



> Они вон сейчас в армии развивают сексуальные меньшинства


Странное у Вас восприятие информации. Или Вы не можете адекватно выражаться? В Штатах в армии *не развивают "сексуальные меньшинства".* В армии США им *разрешили* служить. Это, на мой взгляд, определенная характеристика общества. Это говорит о терпимости. Может, я и ошибаюсь, но мне сдается, что в нашей армии этому "меньшинству" пришлось бы, мягко говоря, очень не сладко. Если уж нормальных и здоровых забивают до смерти, то что ж говорить про гея?



> и скотоложество


Вот тут нельзя ли поподробнее? В армии США "РАЗВИВАЮТ СКОТОЛОЖЕСТВО"??? Т. е. отцы-командиры приказывают солдатам-контрактникам  драть коров, свиней, лошадей???



> и что нам то же надо?


Я не знаю, что Вам надо. Знаю, что нетерпимость очень распространена в нашей стране. Не далее как сегодня в очередной раз был свидетелем того, как в автобусе мужики оскорбляли женщину за то, что она осмелилась говорить по телефону на своем языке, нерусском.



> Товарищи офицеры в запасе и действующие в желаете командовать "боевыми пидорасами"?


Это их проблемы. Прикажут-будут. 
Хотя, опять же на мой взгляд, командуют *солдатами.* И успех зависит от их *выучки*, а не секс. ориентации. Я думаю, в Штатах сами разберутся, что им надо, а что нет. Вы, кстати, не обращали внимание на то, как много в армии США женщин-летчиц? В т. ч. и летчиц-истребителей. А у нас?

----------


## Nazar

> Вы, кстати, не обращали внимание на то, как много в армии США женщин-летчиц? В т. ч. и летчиц-истребителей. А у нас?


Из 14000 летчиков, 3700 летчиков истребителей и всего 70 женщин летчиков-истребителей, не мало конечно, но и не очень много.
Первая негритянка

----------


## FLOGGER

Могу лишь повторить вопрос: а у нас?
P.S. Тогда уж конкретно вопрос (лень рыться в Сети, думаю, у тебя есть практически готовый ответ): у них 3700 летчиков истребителей. А у нас? Сколько у них самолетов -истребителей приходится на одного летчика? Или наоборот.
Еще раз подчеркнуть: я ни в коем случае не призываю немедленно призвать женщин в ИА РФ. Я хочу лишь подчеркнуть, что у них *общество другое.* Чего никак не могут понять некоторые доморощенные "самураи".

----------


## vosh

> ....
> 
> *Короче... Хватит вливать про какие-то дешОвые трудности, в годы войны вообще пол страны было под оккупацией, как и заводы-города разрушены но никакого сомнения в Победе и смене-развале Советского строя не было.. Поэтому сказки про "обонкротились", дырки латали, нефть застряла в трубе и электричество кончилось - для лохов. А тот кто подобное трепит, да еще зассаные цифры и цитаты мудаков каких-то сует - вообще своих мозгов не имеет...*


Ну давайте еще вспомним о магнитофонфах привезенных с Авгана которые здесь за 2000 штуки готовы были купить, давайте вспомним о контейнерах офицеров из ГДР, что там было? Сервизы, видаки которых в Союзе не купить. Давайте подумаем почему жигули стоили столько сколько Ауди если перещетать на тот курс, а качество комфорт и технологии обоих продуктов даже на то время сравнивать нет смысла. Почему как только в Восточной европе открыли рынок, товары СССР нафиг никому не нужны стали? Почему СССР не экспортировал передовую электронику? Почему мы в очерях с талонами стояли? Давайте еще вспомним о чековых магазинах, о перманентных битвах за урожай, кукурузном хлебе, о том что купить элементарную мебель надо в очередь записаться. О офицерских бараках-общежитиях, о том как воду в городки привозили в цистернах и то раз в сутки, как жены с ведрами на пятом этаже ванны наполняли, как за джинсы в поезде прирезать могли, о том как очереди на квартиры(санатории....) "подправляли". Как академии сынки генералов заканчивали(поступали)........  .............................................. Или не было?

----------


## vosh

С Новым Годом товарищи! Мирного неба над головой!

----------


## Холостяк

> Ну давайте еще вспомним о магнитофонфах привезенных с Авгана которые здесь за 2000 штуки готовы были купить, давайте вспомним о контейнерах офицеров из ГДР, что там было? Сервизы, видаки которых в Союзе не купить. Давайте подумаем почему жигули стоили столько сколько Ауди если перещетать на тот курс, а качество комфорт и технологии обоих продуктов даже на то время сравнивать нет смысла. Почему как только в Восточной европе открыли рынок, товары СССР нафиг никому не нужны стали? Почему СССР не экспортировал передовую электронику? Почему мы в очерях с талонами стояли? Давайте еще вспомним о чековых магазинах, о перманентных битвах за урожай, кукурузном хлебе, о том что купить элементарную мебель надо в очередь записаться. О офицерских бараках-общежитиях, о том как воду в городки привозили в цистернах и то раз в сутки, как жены с ведрами на пятом этаже ванны наполняли, как за джинсы в поезде прирезать могли, о том как очереди на квартиры(санатории....) "подправляли". Как академии сынки генералов заканчивали(поступали)........  .............................................. Или не было?


Так... Встретил я новый год..., теперь можно и сюда заглянуть...

А тут хто-то уже влез в мой контейнер и рассуждает о содержимом даж не представляя об чем речь!? О чем я ранее указывал! Если уж говорите о чем-то - то представление надо иметь уж если не на своем опыте, так уж из первоисточников... Так же как про подвоз воды. Ну был я там куда воду подвозят в цистарнах... Дальше что!? Вы пили эту воду? Нет! В Японии аще до сих пор у них вся семья в одной ванной и в той же самой воде моется по очереди. В Англии принято во время утреннего умывания умываться не в сточной воде текущей из крана, а они затыкают раковину и плещутся в этом отстое что набрали. Что из этого? 
Что за бараки такие о которых вы так "страшно пишите". В них все условия для жизни были. Более того приходил замполит и интересовался что еще надо, он еще там "Красный уголок" мастерил для отдыха, досуга и чтения политинформаций..., телек бесплатно стоял, настольные игры - все как положено... Я жил в отведенных для офицеров местах, общежитиях. Это вполне добротные здания. Слово барак вы прям как устрашение пользуете. Может и темнота какая-нибудь да испугается "ужосами" быта советских офицеров, но я нет.., как и не я один, так как жил в этих вполне неплохих условиях которые мне предоставили для жизни и несения военной службы. 
Так же как и академию я закончил. Вы закончили, учились с сынами генералов, их знаете??? А я знаю. Они учились со всеми и заканчивали так же академии, военные училища, так же на службу ходили и выполняли свои служебные обязанности. Вон прынц Вильям или как там его, тож закончил академку и ему сейчас все королевкие ВВС в жопу дуют, пыль сдувают и это в газетах обсуждают. Дальше то что!? 
О чем можно с виртуалом-теоретиком как вы разговаривать!? Напустили хрени какой-то.. Эти все стебы про сынов генералов, чеках, сервизах - для полных идиотиков. Не вижу ничего прискорбного в том что я сервиз прикупил. Ну и что? Да, немецкий сервиз в СССР дифицит, как и чешское стекло.., как и японский магнитофон. Как и сейчас чешское стекло в Европе ценная вещь, как тот же сервиз из Германии. И тогда это был такой же дифицит как Советское шампанское в ГДР или ЧССР....., бинокль, как бутылка водки в афганском дукане, которую там меняли на тот же японский магнитофон Шарп тривосьмерки....... Так же этот Шарп меняли на 3 пустых деревянных ящика! ПУСТЫЕ ЯЩИКИ! О как! Улыбает! Если по той же электронике типа японским магнитофонам, то я лейтенантом стал, денежка появилась и я без особого напряга его купил на садовом в комиссионке в которой ранеша магазин "Кабул" был... Да, их не на каждом углу продавали, но продавали.. Не у всех они были, но смысл тот, что кто хотел тот - купил. Сегодня так же. АйПод продают, но они ведь НЕ У ВСЕХ, как и тогда японские магнитофоны..., и как тогда при желании и средствах - можно купить. Тогда - как через знакомых, так и через комиссионку, "Березку", по талонам или самому прямая возможность. То есть - все в ваших руках было, что джинсы, что магнитофоны.... Сейчас тоже покупаем при наличии денежек, не в любом магазине - по навороченной цене, а тоже по-знакомству, подешевле (вернее где цена со скидочкой и нормальная), надо ехать на рынок, искать... Поэтому если разобраться, то стращают сейчас лохов на пустом месте. 
При открытой границе с ФРГ уже немцы открыто просили привезти Советские ювелирные изделия, так как советское золото по качеству лучше и дешевле в Европе, как и просили аккумуляторы. Вот в транспортниках есть в хвосте акку которым сносу нет, что Бош и Варта и всякая хрень и рядом с этим советским изделием не стояли... Как за летную куртку давали б\у Гольф. Как часы, фотики Смена8м прям на расхват... Это вообще на вскидку. 
Ауди и Жигуль разного класса авто. Вы сравните с тем же первым Гольфом. Одно убогое - гавно, но тут тоже в сравнении и поправочкой - мы уже живем в другом измерении и те авто для нас просто убогие, однако тогда они были на равных и Жигуль покрепше однозначно был, а Гольф только и капризничал... У нас мужики предпочитали взять иномарку, загнать ее в союзе и купить нормальную Волгу или УАЗ на охоту. 
А про мебель... Советскую мебель - иди покупай! Вы просто забыли указать, как сейчас при подобном пустопердеже забывают указать, что записывались на очередь при покупке финской, немецкой мебели, арабской гнутой мебели... Да, именно на такую мебель и мои старики записывались и приобрели по очереди... Как и на авто записывались.. Очередь подошла, поехали в Кунцево, там был огромный ВАЗовский сервис с огромной стоянкой, там сказали выбирайте любую по цвету и все такое, что и сделали.. Ну и что!? А сейчас? Поезжайте в мебельный.. Вам хорошую мебель с предоплатой продадут и доставкой в лучшем случае через месяц... Дальше то что!? Разница та, что сейчас мебели действительно дофига, но она из опилок и разваливается как ИКЕЯ через неделю... А авто Вы покупали сейчас!? Сраный фокус. Так же - приезжаете, предоплачиваете, "записываетесь" и ждете пол года свой авто и как обычно он другого цвета и другой комплектации, втюхивают всякую хрень и требуют доплатить иначе все равно то что хотите так и не дождетесь... На авто получше - ждать до года... 
А битва за урожай? Что тут такого? Вот амеровские фермеры тоже не только за урожай бъются, но и друг друга давят из-за "доброй" конкуренции, да с компаниями борются кто у них за копейку их плоды труда покупает... Удивили! 
Просто уже блевать охота с вашими художественными образами, передергиванием и интонациями относительно "советских безобразий".
Передовая электроника? Я вас умаляю! Хе-хе-хе! Делали и электронику качественно, надежно. Оборудование и на атомные ледоколы устанавливали, и на МиГ-25, и на космические станции, и на спутники... Все это оборудование работало! Дальше то что!? Это уже проходили, так как может те кто не жил тогда не знает и для них проканает басня, что тогда все делали "не качественно", "отстало", но до сих пор атомные электростанции работают, коробли ходят, самолеты летают уже перевалив за ресурсы и ремонты (как у нас в НИИ это умно назвали - перешли на эксплуатацию "по состоянию" то есть далеко за ресурсом и нормальным обслуживанием). Я про телек свой рассказывал.. Вот еще могу про микроволновку советскую рассказать. Она у меня в гараже стоит и я там при "делах" себе готовлю перекусить в промежутке между "умелыми руками сделай сам"...... Работает она прекрасно! Объем - можно хороший тазик туда поставит и в момент приготовит. Это вам не современная хрень! Так же как теже радиоприемники и магнитофоны советского производства работали в таких условиях, что любой Шарп и Сони сдыхали в момент. Магнитофоны эти играли в жарищу на броне, от бортового питания напрямую, в грязи, воде.... Вот качество! А сейчас при малейшем - глючит вся эта электроника. Тогда вообще такого понятия как глюк не было, оно пришло к нас с этими всякими "качественными достижениями"...
За джинсы прирезать могли... Не знаю ездил, ходил и в поездах и в метро и пешком... Трупов не видел..., сам живой. Был и на сельских танцах в джинсах и на курортах и в темных подъездах... Очередной бред. Хе-хе-хе! Вон в благополучной Европе торчки за косяк резали..., а в амэрике за цвет кожи убивали, а добропорядочные семейные сэры на крестах по выходным-праздникам людей за черный цвет кожи официально сжигали, а сами бесновались в белых колпаках вокруг. Или не было такого??? 
Как и продукты питания значительно качественнее, вкуснее и натуральнее были всей западной хрени... Консервы вообще никто до сих пор такие не может сделать. Ни рыбные, ни мясные.. За ними только и гонялись иностранцы. Как и конфеты и прочие сладости... На этих советских шпротах вот до сих пор Прибалтика живет, так как больше ничего не могут и не могли делать. Как и напитки.. Если считаете что если Кока-колы не было и из-за этого Союз развалился, то тут уже полная клиника... Знаем как эта кола рак вызывает и химия сплошная... Лучше бы нормальные советские напитки продавали, чем химией людей травить...
Про рынок советских товаров в Европе - первый раз слышу... Как говорится - бывал, знаю, видел, но про это.... Что там продавали? Откуда эта инфа? Я лично неоднократно был на Международной выставке в Лейпциге, она называлась ЛейпцигеМессе. Массштабы ее действительно крупные. Там вся Европа представляла товары от продовольствия, автомобилей-грузовиков до кроссовок и трусов... Лично я там на бутылку политровку Московской и матрешку выменял в представительстве Адидас выставочные кроссовки своего размера, так называемые "кошачьи лапки". Там на этой выставке целый павилЪон был Советским и представлял как на ВДНХ кучу советских товаров и все было представлено по республикам. Так туда не протолкнуться было от посетителей! Кто был - тот знает... И там не "одна огромная бутылка водяры" стояла, хотя этого было бы и достаточно, так как за политруху русской, что западники, что амеры, что англичашки поменяют-отдадут все что угодно от Ауди до Эйфелевой башни, а если еще и икры добавить, спеть Калинку, то они сами все и в Москву или в Сибирь в момент доставят... 

Поэтому эту свою хрень лохам не выезжавшим из Шушинского да темноте необразованной рассказывайте!

----------


## Холостяк

> Из 14000 летчиков, 3700 летчиков истребителей и всего 70 женщин летчиков-истребителей, не мало конечно, но и не очень много.
> Первая негритянка


 
Кстати, знаком с проблематикой откровенного расизма в США по сегодняшний день... Вот Вы коснулись несколько этой темки... Хотя это все не офишируется. Дело в том, что в Пентагоне есть закрытые документы запрещающие нигерам занимать ответственные воинские должности. В частности даже проводились, как можно сравнить, ницистские исследования по рассовой проблематике прохождения службы разными национальностями... И вот как раз ими научно доказано и приняты официальные меры, что негры не могут быть летчиками сверхзвуковой, палубной авиации. Вот на фото это вообще смесь, не чистая негроидная женщина. На вид это смесь латиносов и негров. Так у них сказано, если кратко, что головной мозг негров анотомически приспособлен для нахождении в жарком климате, под солнцем, поэтому сосуды головного мозга имеют редкую сетку распределения по головному мозгу, стенки сосудов более грубые и не эластичные, что защищает головной мозг от перегравов и солнечных ударов..., мозг очень медленно адаптируется к перегрузкам. При этом мозг белого человека имеет более развитую кровеносную систему в головном мозге, сосуды более распостраненные мелкие и эластичные.., что мозг больше имеет питание кислородом, кровью, но при этом подвержен температурным травмам, однако быстрее адаптируется к перегрузкам. Кстати, для негров совершенно не знакома болезнь как варикоз. Так вот. Эти все разности с "мозгами" дают еще ту особенность, что негры "тормозят", это как с реакцией, так и с пониманием быстро меняющейся окружающей обстановки и принятие по этой обстановке решения... Поэтому быть летчиками для негров просто невозможно, но и запрещено. 
Но естественно можно сделать исключение в такой "цивилизованной", "демократической" и "интернациональной" стране..., но разве что не чистому негру... Чистые пусть вот рэп поют...

----------


## Nazar

*Холостяк*

Два подряд афроамериканца, сменившие друг друга на посту госсекретаря США, это не ответственные должности?
Афроамериканцы-летчики начали служить в истребительных частях ВВС еще со второй мировой, в авиации ВМС правда значительно позже, но зато негров в палубной авиации, больше чем у нас белых.
И в космос они летали и сенатором становился не только Обама.
А кто из них там "чистый", кто "грязный" пускай генетики разбираются, после того, как хоть одного "чистого" русского найдут. :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

> *Холостяк*
> 
> Два подряд афроамериканца, сменившие друг друга на посту госсекретаря США, это не ответственные должности?
> Афроамериканцы-летчики начали служить в истребительных частях ВВС еще со второй мировой, в авиации ВМС правда значительно позже, но зато негров в палубной авиации, больше чем у нас белых.
> И в космос они летали и сенатором становился не только Обама.
> А кто из них там "чистый", кто "грязный" пускай генетики разбираются, после того, как хоть одного "чистого" русского найдут.


Про должности и речи нет! Мы выше уже затронули терминатора и боксера на высоких должностях... Это просто марионетки. Речь идет про пилотов истребителей, штурмовиков, стратегов, палубников - среди них нет негров. Как и нет среди "пилотов" беспилотников. В палубной авиации они разве что "сортиры убирают". То что у них только служба "уборки сортиров" на палубном флоте больше чем весь наш палубный флот, то тут соглашусь... Во второй мировой войне были среди негров пилоты истребители, но это, даже по документам Пентагона, всего лишь эксперимент на время войны. И речь шла про реактивную авиацию, кстати, это исследование Пентагон проводил уже после войны...
Однако, факт остается фактом...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эти все разности с "мозгами" дают еще ту особенность, что негры "тормозят", это как с реакцией, так и с пониманием быстро меняющейся окружающей обстановки и принятие по этой обстановке решения... Поэтому быть летчиками для негров просто невозможно, но и запрещено.


Бред какой-то. Это откуда с3.14...ен этот секретный документ? Насчет заторможенной реакции у негров-это, как сейчас говорят, круто! Даже более чем! Бред такой, что даже комментировать как-то неудобно. На всякий случай напомню, что спорт категорически отвергает этот  "постулат". Вообще, доказательств обратного столько, что впору отдельную ветку открывать на эту тему. Благо, у нас Эрфорс, а не Эрфизиология.
Предлагаю больше этот вопрос по неграм не обсуждать.

----------


## Холостяк

> Бред какой-то. Это откуда с3.14...ен этот секретный документ? Насчет заторможенной реакции у негров-это, как сейчас говорят, круто! Даже более чем! Бред такой, что даже комментировать как-то неудобно. На всякий случай напомню, что спорт категорически отвергает этот "постулат". Вообще, доказательств обратного столько, что впору отдельную ветку открывать на эту тему. Благо, у нас Эрфорс, а не Эрфизиология.
> Предлагаю больше этот вопрос по неграм не обсуждать.


Дык никто не обсуждал. Я просто поделился о том что знаю и усе..., причем доведение инфы у меня и было не в русле обсуждения. А так действительно, что обсуждают пусть у них там в Пентагоне, Сенате....

----------


## Холостяк

Оригинал взят у *navalny* в до логического завершения
Судя по френдленте, главный развлекательный сайт рунета на сегодня - http://www.putin2012.ru/

Одна только заглавная цитата чего стоит



Это ж про Гунвор и дачный кооператив "Озеро"!

Как минимум, есть "максимальный эффект" - Тимченко и Ко, присосавшись к нашей нефти, стали миллиардерами, денежки хранятся в Швейцарии. Соседи по дачному кооперативу тоже все миллиардеры и сформировали новую феодальную элиту страны.

Ну а "логическое завершение" - это наверно когда они вообще всю нефть украдут, а на вырученные деньги построят себе дворец размером с Краснодарский край.


Занятную, кстати, штуку заметил *oleg_kozyrev* - на предвыборном путинском сайте _вообще не упоминается партия "Единая Россия"_ 
Некрасиво, так долго собирать вместе жуликов и воров со всей страны, провозглашать их правящей партией, устраивать съезды такие мощные, а теперь застесняться "_я не такая_".


Ну и конечно работа с "предложениями трудящихся" прекрасна.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не споря по сути, хочу все же уточнить: Вы форумы не перепутали?

----------


## skynomad

> Не споря по сути, хочу все же уточнить: Вы форумы не перепутали?


Это пять! :Biggrin:

----------


## Холостяк

А в чем проблема? Вроде ветки не перепутаны.... А государство взаимосвязано с Авиацией. Если сейчас государство насрало на Авиацию, то даже вонь за версту чувствуется...
А они все у власти любыми путями и средствами держатся, причем вранье это только детская шалость... Обещают и вообще ничего не делают, только бабосы гребут...
Вот: _Премьер-министр России Владимир Путин опубликовал вступительную часть своей предвыборной программы, в которой представил свое мнение по поводу стоящих перед Россией вызовов и ответов, которые необходимо дать на эти вызовы. В ней же глава правительства рассказал о причинах, побудивших его вновь вступить в борьбу за пост главы государства. http://news.mail.ru/politics/7826951/?frommail=1_

*Вот хорошее видео:* *http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qaznCCX-DdM*

Во всём путинском материале, опубликованном в “Известиях” помимо расплывчатых обещаний чего-то непонятного, больше всего меня покоробило часто повторяемое слово “элита”. Часть элит хочет этого, часть элит – другого. Это удивительно. При советской власти нельзя было и помыслить о том, чтобы делить народ на элиту и чернь, сегодня же это деление де-факто звучит в программном заявлении национального лидера, пусть и самопровозглашённого. Нет, всем было бы, конечно, только лучше, если бы власть перестала делать вид, что соблюдает Конституцию, формально провозглашающую всеобщее равенство перед законом. Де-факто равенства нет никакого, так пусть и де-юре закрепят это. Сбил чиновный князь смерда – не надо князю унижаться, звонить своим знакомым прокурорам, оправдываться перед журналистами. Имеет право и всё тут. Но и мы, народ, вешая потом князей на заборах, находились бы в своих правах, пусть и моральных..........

----------


## Холостяк

*Депутат Госдумы Мария Кожевникова знает, чем надо брать избирателя*

----------


## Холостяк

Федеральная антимонопольная служба получила жалобу на рекламу мобильного оператора МТС, в которой снялся депутат Госдумы Николай Валуев. Как сообщает РИА Новости, жалоба касается рекламы, вышедшей под слоганом "У нас с короткими разговорами разговор короткий".

Дело в том, что по закону о статусе членов парламента говорится, что депутат не может заниматься предпринимательской или иной оплачиваемой деятельностью, кроме научной, преподавательской или иной, но обязательно творческой. Валуев стал депутатом Госдумы после выборов 4 декабря.

В ФАС пока не готовы заявить, нарушила ли реклама МТС законодательство: чиновники отметили лишь, что по жалобе начата работа. Мобильный оператор жалобу пока не прокомментировал.

Николай Валуев в последние годы часто снимался в рекламе. Так, в 2007 году он рекламировал водку "Олимп", в 2009-м - немецкие колбасы, в 2010-м - портал Pokerstars.

----------


## Nazar

Наверное это самое злостное нарушение, которое совершил депутат гос.думы, за последние 15 лет.
С этим наглым пренебрежением закона и статуса депутата, надо бороться всеми возможными способами, а главное погромче об этом в телевизоре говорить и на форумах, что-бы остальное не заметно было  :Wink: 

Я прошу, давайте из тематического, исторического и авиационного форума, не будем устраивать очередную новостную колонку, в которую сваливается все возможное дерьмо. :Confused:

----------


## Холостяк

> Наверное это самое злостное нарушение, которое совершил депутат гос.думы, за последние 15 лет.
> С этим наглым пренебрежением закона и статуса депутата, надо бороться всеми возможными способами, а главное погромче об этом в телевизоре говорить и на форумах, что-бы остальное не заметно было 
> 
> Я прошу, давайте из тематического, исторического и авиационного форума, не будем устраивать очередную новостную колонку, в которую сваливается все возможное дерьмо.


Ну почему самое злостное? 
Просто любопытно как ответит за нарушение закона человек который принимает законы.... Но сразу наперед уверен - никак! В этом никто даже и не сомнивается, как и он сам когда на это шел. Найдут отмазку полюбому те, кто его туда назначил...

Про дерьмо соглашусь, и буду  воздерживаться... Но от дерьма никуда не деться, вот рядом ветка где эти с Думы приняли для ВВС звезду...

----------


## Nazar

> вот рядом ветка где эти с Думы приняли для ВВС звезду...


Но это хоть какое-то отношение к нашей тематике имеет.

----------


## Холостяк

Вот очень интересная ситуация... Вот тут действительно мысли Путина мне очень понравились. Даже не его слова о ПРО, а именно о том, как Путин четко сказал об этой гидоте, которая обслуживает не интересы России, а интересы Америки и причем в той же Америке если б такое было, то сразу бы заткнули хайло подобным Венедиктову.....

Пошу посмотреть эти видео и послушать о чем говорят.

Нашумевшая встреча Путина с редакторами СМИ.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=ASP9B6vWllA

Вот наиболее интересная часть. где Путин размазывает Венедиктова и делает ряд принципиальных замечаний по поводу внешней политики, информационных войн и оппозиционных СМИ в России.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=fDoAUlklkB8 


А вот заключительный "не шуточный" кусочек, почему-то вырезанный из официальной версии видео :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=v0It68DmuEQ

----------


## Холостяк

вот интересная информация про бывшего гражданина нашего государства...
*Отец бывшего офицера ФСБ Литвиненко, обвинявший в смерти сына Россию, сожалеет о СВОЕЙ ЛЖИВОСТИ!!!!*

Сенсационное заявление, касающееся России и большой политики, прозвучало в небольшом итальянском городке Монтемарциано. Отец Александра Литвиненко, бывшего офицера ФСБ, отравленного в Лондоне, все эти годы в смерти сына обвинял российские власти. И вот теперь он берёт все свои слова обратно и просит простить его.

Встреча с Вальтером Литвиненко, иммигрировавшим несколько лет назад в Европу, оказалась совсем уж неожиданной. _"Никому ты не нужен здесь. Подохнешь, вытащат и унесут. Вот, как жена моя тоже. Просила всё время, в Россию просилась. Я хочу домой. Люди русские, не верьте никому. Мы здесь никому не нужны"_, - говорит Вальтер Литвиненко.
_Замерзающий в маленькой съёмной квартирке в Италии 73-летний старик, у которого в прошлом году скончалась жена и хоронил он ее в долг, которому за неуплату отключили свет, и у которого на баллон с газом ушли последние деньги, и есть Вальтер Литвиненко._

Ну что тут сказать. Старый пердун и предатель уехал из страны вслед за сыном-предателем, за долю малую ездил по миру и клеветал на Россию, вел антироссийскую кампанию. Поскольку подобные - как использованные презервативы, никому не нужны - оказался за бортом. Сейчас, подыхая, взывает к преданной Родине. Почему то кроме "смерть предателю!" никаких эмоций и прочего к милому старикашке не испытывается. Бабло кончилось у него - а так бы еще пошакалил по миру, поскакал на митингах. Сын гнида, отец гнида - полония не напасешься.


*Ссылка на видео на сайте 1 ОРТ: http://www.1tv.ru/news/world/198098http://www.1tv.ru/news/world/198098*

----------


## FLOGGER

> [COLOR=red]
>  Встреча с Вальтером Литвиненко, иммигрировавшим несколько лет назад в Европу, оказалась совсем уж неожиданной. _"Никому ты не нужен здесь. Подохнешь, вытащат и унесут. Вот, как жена моя тоже. Просила всё время, в Россию просилась. Я хочу домой. Люди русские, не верьте никому. Мы здесь никому не нужны"_, - говорит Вальтер Литвиненко.


Можно подумать, что здесь ты кому-то нужен, кроме своих близких. Не смешите. Разница еще и том, что здесь подохнешь-так даже не вытащат. будешь неделями гнить. Такие случаи уже были.



> _Замерзающий в маленькой съёмной квартирке в Италии 73-летний старик, у которого в прошлом году скончалась жена и хоронил он ее в долг, которому за неуплату отключили свет, и у которого на баллон с газом ушли последние деньги, и есть Вальтер Литвиненко._


А у нас он похоронил бы ее за счет гос-ва?



> Ну что тут сказать. Старый пердун и предатель уехал из страны вслед за сыном-предателем, за долю малую ездил по миру и клеветал на Россию, вел антироссийскую кампанию.



Откуда Вам это известно? Вы сами слышали его антироссийские речи? 


> Поскольку подобные - как использованные презервативы, никому не нужны - оказался за бортом.


Кстати, не кажется ли Вам, что и Ельцин после 2000 года стал никому не нужным? А он, все-таки, бывший президент. Так он тоже как "использованные презервативы"?



> Сейчас, подыхая, взывает к преданной Родине. Почему то кроме "смерть предателю!" никаких эмоций и прочего к милому старикашке не испытывается. Бабло кончилось у него - а так бы еще пошакалил по миру, поскакал на митингах. Сын гнида, отец гнида - полония не напасешься.


Вы видели, как он "скакал на митингах и шакалил по миру"? Что языком-то молоть? Значит, Вы всех, кто "скачет по митингам" отравили бы полонием? Знаете, не боюсь навлечь на себя гнев форумчан, но все же скажу, что иногда от Ваших постов меня лично просто тошнит.
 Мне тоже довелось побывать в разных странах, и я тоже пришел к выводу, что хочу жить здесь. Но вовсе не из любви к *государству.*  А просто потому, что я здесь родился, вырос и т. д.  Это моя страна, я здесь свой. Мне здесь во многих смыслах хорошо, не во всех, конечно. И жить за границей, пусть даже и остаток жизни, я бы не хотел. 
А Вы юродствуете над трагедией пожилого человека. Тьфу...

----------


## Холостяк

Стар я уже для этой все хрени...  

Ну в смысле разжевывать то, что другие неАсилили..., как это говорят: "..читаю по ссылке и вижу фиГу.."..  




> ........Откуда Вам это известно? Вы сами слышали его антироссийские речи?..........



Повторяю ссылку тем, кто на бронепоезде (или в бронепоезде) 5 и 6 параграфа в статье – http://www.1tv.ru/news/world/198098 
Мне не надо делать вырезки из газет и журналов, как и собирать подшивки переодики - чтоб вам представить и "расжевать", так как человек сам сознался и просит прощение у Родины за : «....в 2008-м приехал сюда (за границу), его дом осаждали многочисленные западные журналисты, писавшие о том, что этот вынужденный отъезд с родины - результат якобы политических репрессий в России. 
Он бросил на Родине все, перевез семью в Европу и активно включился в эту игру (антироссийскую пропаганду)…… Литвиненко-старшего (т.е. его самогО) привлекали к ведению активной антироссийской кампании. Фотографии: он в Лондоне с Борисом Березовским, с Ахмедом Закаевым, объявленным российской прокуратурой в международный розыск по обвинению в терроризме, но получившим политическое убежище в Великобритании. Еще одно фото: Вальтер Литвиненко уже на Украине. Статьи, фильмы, интервью…..»

Типа тупо это неАсилили почитать и осмыслить? Или проблемы с восприятием реальности? То я сам на старости уже пипец как сдал, но вот креплюсь!




> ............А Вы юродствуете над трагедией пожилого человека. Тьфу...


 
Ага! Более того.., я так же юродствую над трагедией старого, больного человека как Адольф Гитлер, Иван Демьянюк…, Миша Горбачев.., Боря Ельцин.., Геша КуЦ (это жлоб - сосед по дачам).., и потом сцУко этот бойкий старикан Хоттабыч – я б ему всю бороду повыдергал… А это Вальтер Литвиненко просто проституточка, поэтому я так.., влёгкую тьфукнул...

----------


## Nazar

> Откуда Вам это известно? Вы сами слышали его антироссийские речи?


Валер, неоднократно упоминалось и в прессе и по телевидению и ролики на ютубе были. Так что сомнений в этом особо и нет.
Другое дело зачем шумиху вокруг этого разводить, ну помирает он там у себя в Италии, да и ради бога, как говорится 


> Помер Максим, да и хрен с ним.


. Что из-за всякой шушары копья ломать и друг с другом переругиваться, у нас в стране ежедневно старики мрут, а мы в одного уперлись. :Smile:

----------


## zemvit

Всё время говорили бодибилдеры и боксеры тупые и мозгов нету, но как же их таких "тупых" пустили к государству и тут все противоречит...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Что из-за всякой шушары копья ломать и друг с другом переругиватьс


Хорошо, Володя, не буду.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Всё время говорили бодибилдеры и боксеры тупые и мозгов нету, но как же их таких "тупых" пустили к государству и тут все противоречит...


Что это?    .

----------


## An-Z

Это они... граждане..

----------


## Иваныч

Честно говоря,я не знаю как к этому относиться.
Выборы на носу.

Россия и НАТО завершают переговоры о создании нового - обратного - пути для транзита военных грузов альянса из Афганистана. Маршрут будет пролегать через Ульяновск и позволит военному блоку сэкономить время и деньги. Договор уже почти заключен, несмотря на риск, что вместе с грузами НАТО в РФ могут попасть наркотики и оружие, пишет "Коммерсант". 

Новый маршрут будет мультимодальным, то есть будет сочетать воздушную и наземную переброску грузов. По новой схеме грузы стран НАТО будут доставляться самолетами, в том числе российскими, из Афганистана в РФ, где будут формироваться железнодорожные составы для отправки в Европу. Перевалочным пунктом выбрали Ульяновск, чей аэропорт подходит для таких целей с точки зрения расположения железнодорожных путей.
 Переговоры на эту тему велись полтора года. Возникла она и потому, что Узбекистан, чья территория активно используется для поставок грузов в Афганистан, не пожелал пропускать их обратно, опасаясь завоза на свою территорию наркотиков и оружия. Как пояснил журналистам российский дипломат, "пойдут ведь целые эшелоны с военной техникой, проверить которые не так просто". 
http://www.newsru.com/russia/03feb2012/ulyanovsk.html

----------


## Холостяк

> Честно говоря,я не знаю как к этому относиться.
> Выборы на носу.
> 
> Россия и НАТО завершают переговоры о создании нового - обратного - пути для транзита военных грузов альянса из Афганистана. Маршрут будет пролегать через Ульяновск и позволит военному блоку сэкономить время и деньги. Договор уже почти заключен, несмотря на риск, что вместе с грузами НАТО в РФ могут попасть наркотики и оружие, пишет "Коммерсант". 
> 
> Новый маршрут будет мультимодальным, то есть будет сочетать воздушную и наземную переброску грузов. По новой схеме грузы стран НАТО будут доставляться самолетами, в том числе российскими, из Афганистана в РФ, где будут формироваться железнодорожные составы для отправки в Европу. Перевалочным пунктом выбрали Ульяновск, чей аэропорт подходит для таких целей с точки зрения расположения железнодорожных путей.
> Переговоры на эту тему велись полтора года. Возникла она и потому, что Узбекистан, чья территория активно используется для поставок грузов в Афганистан, не пожелал пропускать их обратно, опасаясь завоза на свою территорию наркотиков и оружия. Как пояснил журналистам российский дипломат, "пойдут ведь целые эшелоны с военной техникой, проверить которые не так просто". 
> http://www.newsru.com/russia/03feb2012/ulyanovsk.html


*Здравствуй НАТО!* 

Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

----------


## Иваныч

> *Здравствуй НАТО!* 
> 
> Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников


Может предвыборная утка?
Сегодня даже "уважаемые" становятся сильно заинтересованными.

----------


## Холостяк

> Может предвыборная утка?
> Сегодня даже "уважаемые" становятся сильно заинтересованными.


 
Все уже давно решено и без выборов! Они выборы уже выиграли... Неужли еще этого не поняли?




> Губернатор Ульяновской области прокомментировал информацию о создании на базе аэропорта «Ульяновск-Восточный» перевалочного пункта НАТО:
> 
> Сергей Морозов
> 
> - Мы уже давно занимаемся этим проектом, - подчеркнул Сергей Иванович. – Мы считаем, что это выгодный проект... Мы считаем, что это даст нам несколько тысяч новых рабочих мест. Это даст ответный толчок в развитии аэропорта. И чтобы статус международного, который он носит, подтверждался реально. Потому что несколько десятков самолетов в течение суток будут у нас приземляться. Кроме того, мы считаем, что это работа для нашей авиакомпании «Волга – Днепр». Это значит, что один из крупнейших налогоплательщиков Ульяновской области заплатит нам как минимум в два раза больше налогов. По-моему, от этого только все выиграют. А ни о каких наркотиках речи и быть не может. Ведь и американцы, и наши службы очень серьезно смотрят за наркоканалами.
> Сергей Иванович рассказал, что недавно встречался с ребятами, которые оканчивают училище гражданской авиации, и они рассказали ему о том, что хотели бы найти хорошую и высокооплачиваемую работу именно в Ульяновске. По мнению главы региона, благодаря сотрудничеству с НАТО, у этих ребят появится получить то, что они хотят в нашем городе.
> - Это даст нам возможность реально развивать аэропорт «Восточный», - еще раз подчеркнул Сергей Морозов. – Кстати, в этом году мы выделим совместно с федеральным бюджетом около миллиарда рублей на развитие особой экономической зоны. С 2012 она официально начинает работать, и мы рассчитываем, что первые резиденты уже начнут строить свои предприятия.

----------


## Иваныч

Уважаемые граждане,как Вы думаете,не пора-ли Государству повернуться всем телом на 180*?

Вот статья.Скажу,что я в ней со многим не согласен,а именно с анализом гепотетического обьединения,но суть её понятна.
http://topwar.ru/10767-kitay-zovet-r...otiv-ssha.html

Вот кусочек из неё.
"В одном из последних январских номеров главная китайская пропагандистская газета «Жэньмин жибао» опубликовала весьма примечательную статью, посвященную необходимости создания между Россией и Китаем Евразийского альянса. Лейтмотивом данной статьи послужило то, что Поднебесной и Российской Федерации необходимо более активно интегрироваться, чтобы противостоять существующим угрозам, главной из которой авторы статьи видят попытки Соединенных Штатов Америки насадить свою волю всему миру."

ЕСТЬ ТАКОЕ МНЕНИЕ.
А может пока не поздно присоединиться к сильному.
Экспансия Китая в Россию неизбежна.
С рождаемостью у нас никаких перспектив.
Будем хотя-бы иметь рычаги и голос.
У Европы сегодня столько проблем,что объединение с Европой теряет смысл.
Ну не для защиты Европы от Китая нам обьединяться с ЕС,да и не возьмут нас.
США нас будут додавливать,союзников в этом деле у них полно.
Откажем Китаю,присоединится он к США,а такие предложение ему уже поступало.
Как-бы не остаться одним против всех.

http://russian.people.com.cn/95181/7714612.html
http://belkin-sergey.livejournal.com/

----------


## Холостяк

*Он выбирает свободу*  
Он выбирает свободу
Россия становится последней надеждой для тех, кто не вписался в демократию по-американски.
Историю о ветеране-морпехе из США, который просит нашу страну о защите от преследований в США, не стоит недооценивать. Случай подтверждает известные, но всё же часто умозрительные тезисы.

Во-первых, в России продолжают видеть державу, чья субъектность сопоставима с геополитическими грандами современного мира. Во-вторых, реальное положение дел в Соединённых Штатах слишком далеко от того, что преподносится миру глобальными медиа и голливудской кинопропагандой.

Конечно, поступок Патрика Дауни, обратившегося к российским властям о политическом убежище через московскую  газету, напрашивается на аналогию со знаменитыми случаями перехода западных вольнодумцев на сторону СССР. Один из самых известных примеров – английский разведчик Ким Филби.

И всё же обстоятельства и время, в которых совершил свой выбор Патрик Дауни, иные. Американец не понаслышке знаком с жизнью в современной России, изнутри знает все её недостатки, так как несколько лет работал учителем английского в российской школе.

Между тем, РФ хоть и остаётся сильным в военном отношении государством, но не претендует на роль сверхдержавы, диктующей остальному миру свою волю. И уж тем более не стало того идеологического противостояния, которое  мотивировало переход на «другую сторону» ранее. Перебежчики на Запад тогда искали «свободу». А те, кто стремился в СССР, верили в коммунистическую идею.

Но морпех выбрал свободу по-российски даже в нынешних условиях деидеологизации социально-политического контекста и ослабления российского государства перестройкой и «реформами» 90-х.

Ещё более симптоматичным показателем очевидных затруднений, возникших в США, являются сама личность и происхождение беженца, постучавшегося в нашу дверь.

Его можно назвать живым олицетворением классической Америки. Ирландец по происхождению, чьи предки служили государству. Отец был военным, воевал в Корее, участвовал в проведении специальных операций во Вьетнаме. Сам парень проходил службу в корпусе морской пехоты США, но получил травму, несовместимую с ратным делом, и решил стать учителем.

Серьёзные трудности начались, когда в ходе выполнения одного из преподавательских контрактов он познакомился в Грузии со своим соотечественником, предположительно сотрудником ЦРУ. От него Дауни узнал об установке в офисах политической оппозиции жучков и о том, какие  интересы связывают режим Саакашвили с Республиканской партией США.

Он пытался опубликовать данные сведения у себя на родине, но ему было отказано. К тому же стали поступать угрозы от представителей режима Саакашвили. После попытки получить политубежище в Ирландии он был выслан из этой страны.

«Моя цель — обнародовать известные мне факты о коррупции в США. Но вообще я просто хочу жить в своей квартире и спокойно работать – мне не нужны неприятности. Разумеется, я в курсе, что в России тоже много проблем и со свободой слова, и с коррупцией. Но ведь Россия не пытается при этом делать вид, что она – единственный оплот демократии и ориентир для всего остального мира», – заявил Дауни в беседе с журналистами газеты.

Не стоит сомневаться, что в западном мире по отношению к «несогласному» применили испытанную технологию, когда человека негласно считают «городским сумасшедшим» и на версту не подпускают к мало-мальски значимым медиаресурсам. А у себя на кухне и даже в блоге (одном из миллионов) он может рассуждать о последствиях «мирового сговора банков» и контроле Белого дома над прессой.

Тем временем Патрик Дауни уже составил заявление в Федеральную миграционную службу с просьбой предоставить политубежище в России.

И это даже более радикальный шаг, чем согласие создателя WikiLeaks Джулиана Ассанжа делать свою программу на телеканале «Russia today».

Происходящее похоже на начало складывания тенденции.

Россия может стать центром притяжения для всех мыслящих людей, чувствующих необходимость свободы. Тех, которые далее не могут, находясь в ладах с собственной совестью, оставаться в контексте информационно-идеологического тоталитаризма, утвердившегося в их странах.

----------


## Казанец

> Уважаемые граждане,как Вы думаете,не пора-ли Государству повернуться всем телом на 180*?
> Вот статья.Скажу,что я в ней со многим не согласен,а именно с анализом гепотетического обьединения,но суть её понятна.
> Китай зовет Россию объединиться против США 
> 
> ЕСТЬ ТАКОЕ МНЕНИЕ.
> А может пока не поздно присоединиться к сильному.
> Экспансия Китая в Россию неизбежна.
> С рождаемостью у нас никаких перспектив.
> Будем хотя-бы иметь рычаги и голос.
> ...


Как-то пропустил я этот пост. Явно написано человеком, горячо и искренне болеющим за судьбу своей страны и своего народа, и это мешает ему холодно и трезво посмотреть правде в глаза и оценить текущее состояние дел и реальные перспективы на будущее.

А может пока не поздно присоединиться к сильному.
*Получится только в качестве малочисленной вымирающей народности.*

Экспансия Китая в Россию неизбежна.
*Не экспансия - поглощение, и оно действительно абсолютно неизбежно, причём происходить оно будет достаточно долгое время, исключительно мирным путём и при активном содействии государственных органов РФ. Зато возможен конфликт, и даже военный, между США и КНР из-за некоторых территорий, скажем, в районе Кавказа, Каспия, Сахалина-Камчатки и Заполярья.*

С рождаемостью у нас никаких перспектив.
*Действительно, никаких. Точку невозврата (неизбежного вымирания) Россия прошла ещё в 1992 году. Только не надо путать СССР и РФ: в СССР прирост населения действительно был, но исключительно за счет среднеазиатских республик. Пока советская Средняя Азия множилась, советская Россия вымирала, а несоветская просто продолжает эту тенденцию.*

Будем хотя-бы иметь рычаги и голос.
*Не будем, не питайте иллюзий.*

У Европы сегодня столько проблем,что объединение с Европой теряет смысл.
*Европа со своими проблемами справится, но не со всеми и не вся.*

Ну не для защиты Европы от Китая нам обьединяться с ЕС,да и не возьмут нас.
*Не возьмут, а жаль. В 1990-е США и Европа, избавившись от самовнушаемой угрозы в виде СССР, на радостях проглядели Китай. Бросились сокращать военные расходы и социально жировать на высвободившихся бюджетных деньгах. Теперь у них вся надежда на США. В сфере науки и образования в Европе произошла почти такая же деградация как у нас, а в оборонной промышленности, пожалуй, и еще хуже. Расслабились-на!*

США нас будут додавливать,союзников в этом деле у них полно.
*Как раз наоборот. Пока Россия продаёт и Китаю и США свои ископаемые ресурсы хотя бы за деньги, по одинаковым ценам, а так Китаю будет отдавать даром, а США вообще потеряют этот источник. Я думаю, этим опасением и вызвана экспансия США, в частности, в Персидском заливе. Очень вероятно, что с этим же связана активность (уже при участии Европы) по смене режимов на Ближнем Востоке.*

Откажем Китаю,присоединится он к США,а такие предложение ему уже поступало.
*Это абсурд. США нужны Китаю только в качестве рынка сбыта своих товаров, а остальные задачи он решит сам.*

Как-бы не остаться одним против всех.
*Уже остались.*

----------


## Иваныч

Должна насчитывать 1 млн человек.
Военное руководство недосчиталось сразу 200 000 военнослужащих.
 Да и 800 000 набрались лишь потому, что были учтены все военные медики, курсанты и преподаватели военных училищ, а также выведенные за штат офицеры и некоторые другие категории военнослужащих. 
Если бы не они, реальная численность Вооруженных Сил РФ составила бы на данный момент всего 667 000 человек: 
-160 100 офицеров, 
-189 700 контрактников,
-317 200 призывников.

Налицо потеря обороноспособности.

Такие данные следуют из служебной записки статс-секретаря Минобороны Николая Панкова на имя министра Анатолия Сердюкова, пишет газета «Ведомости».

----------


## Холостяк

*Американец заставил встать Президента России
*
*Американец заставил встать Президента России :: NoNaMe
*
*Американский боец Джефф Монсон, выступающий в смешанных единоборствах (ММА), 21 июня вышел на ринг в Питере против россиянина Дениса Комкина под гимн Советского Союза. Весь зал встал. 
*


Двукратный победитель ADCC Submission Wrestling World Championship и NOGI World Champion. Действующий обладатель титулов в тяжелом весе в International Sport Karate Association и Strength & Honor Championship. Член команды American Top Team, которая базируется в Коконат-Крик, штат Флорида. У Джеффа чёрный пояс по бразильскому джиу-джитсу, а также 42 победы и 12 поражений по статистике смешанных боевых искусств. Джефф — магистр психологии и несколько лет работал в области умственного здоровья прежде чем стать профессиональным бойцом. 




Комментируют на Ютубе:
*- Джеф Монсон — заставил встать весь зал включая президента РФ, не зря психолог)))﻿
— Настоящий Русский!!!
— Слов нету, Монсону спасибо. И еще﻿ раз спасибо.
— Славься моя Родина! Великий﻿ и могучий СОВЕТСКИЙ СОЮЗ!!! 
— ОФИГЕТЬ!﻿
— ПОД﻿ ЭТОТ ГИМН НУЖНО ПОБЕЖДАТЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
— СУПЕРЧЕЛОВЕК! НАШ﻿ человек!
— Все таки Гимн решает! Правильные слова и музыка дают нужный настрой и запал на победу! Не﻿ зра раньше Советы в спорте всех рвали. 
— Джефф, респект тебе! Ты мужик и взгляды у тебя верные.﻿
— Монсон, чертяра, ну ты и тролляра. Взял и протроллил весь русский народ с этим гимном. Умный мужик. Кажись﻿ никто не догадался.
— Хитрый чертяка.﻿ Я из-за выхода начал за него болеть.
— За американца болел весь зал. И﻿ по праву... СССР!
— Великий гимн -﻿ великой страны !

*

----------


## Холостяк

/////////////////////////

----------


## Холостяк

*Социальный лифт в работе: Звезда Дома-1 - Главный Контролер РФ*Контрольное управление президента России пополнилось новым специалистом – референтом управления назначена бывшая гимнастка, бывшая ведущая шоу «Дом-1», звезда эротической сессии журнала Maxim Светлана Хоркина.

Контрольное управление президента, после скандала с выговорами министру регионального развития Олегу Говоруну и министру труда Максиму Топилину, по мнению политологов, приобрело особое значение для правительства. Оно обладает широким кругом полномочий – в его функции входят контроль над исполнением указов, распоряжений и любых других решений президента и главы его администрации, контроль исполнения ежегодных президентских бюджетных посланий и посланий Федеральному собранию, подготовка предложений по предупреждению и устранению выявленных нарушений. Это управление является контролером деятельности правительства в части исполнения поручений президента, пишет РБК.





Нам нужны такие чиновники?

Социальный лифт в работе: Звезда Дома-1 - Главный Контролер РФ :: NoNaMe

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Казанец

И как минимум треть из этих людей вызывают *закономерное* уважение. Хотя бы чисто по-человечески, просто как люди. В правящем "политбюро" - ни один.

----------


## Холостяк

> И как минимум треть из этих людей вызывают *закономерное* уважение. Хотя бы чисто по-человечески, просто как люди. В правящем "политбюро" - ни один.


Да неужели!? То есть для Вас участник Великой Отечественной войны, фронтовик, член политбюро, член Президиума ЦК КПСС товарищ коммунист Георгий Жуков - даже человеческого уважения не вызывает? Как и там было не мало заслуженных людей...

----------


## Казанец

* Холостяк*

Добрейший, у меня же написано "В ПРАВЯЩЕМ", т.е. имеется ввиду настоящее время, а Георгий Константинович скончался в 1974 году.

----------


## Холостяк

> * Холостяк*
> 
> Добрейший, у меня же написано "В ПРАВЯЩЕМ", т.е. имеется ввиду настоящее время, а Георгий Константинович скончался в 1974 году.


Так этож сейчас совсем и близко не политбюро! Даже и в кавычки не поставить...   Какое то Временное правительство сменяющееся по кругу. Причем они вроде сменяются, а все равно в итоге правят одни и те же.

----------


## Казанец

> Так этож сейчас совсем и близко не политбюро!


Согласен. Самое подходящее определение: шайка. И пахан у них как ни пошутит, так по-фене, от "мочить в сортире" до "двушечки".

----------


## FLOGGER

> 


И дальше что?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да неужели!? член политбюро,


А когда это Жуков был членом Политбюро?

----------


## An-Z

> ..товарищ коммунист Георгий Жуков - даже человеческого уважения не вызывает? ....


А разве такого человека можно уважать? Он с людьми обращался как с расходным материалом. Про моральный облик лучше не вспоминать. Основные военные успехи решались количеством, чему тут восторгаться? Хотя для коммунистов наверно, да -эталон.

----------


## Холостяк

> А разве такого человека можно уважать? Он с людьми обращался как с расходным материалом. Про моральный облик лучше не вспоминать. Основные военные успехи решались количеством, чему тут восторгаться? Хотя для коммунистов наверно, да -эталон.


Любопытно, откуда у Вас такие познания Жукова как человека и военного деятеля? Знакомы с ним, были у него начальником или подчиненным?
Меня умиляют подобные познания как глаголов так и военноначальников, как и истории, так и всего что связано с коммунистами. Прямо кук Пуси какое-то!
Во время военных операций не малое значение уделено и количественному составу войск. От количества зависит или оборона или наступление. Во время войны ни Гитлнр с Паулюсом под Сталинградом, ни Мантгомери со своим "Маркет Гарденом" могли порешать свои просчеты и избежать массовой гибели своих солдатиков, а фюрер так вообще не начинать войну и все бы были здоровеньки.., но и практически все военноначальники даже и не запаривались с "расходным материалом" для достижения победы. Такова война! Так же как и сейчас военноначальники из Америки в Ираке, Афганистане... Тем более к ним не с того не с сего другие живенько послали на смерть своих солдат, к примеру Польша, им то что в Афгане делать? Просто дохнуть? 
Нееее! Дайте уловлю вашу мысль и угадаю! Это все происки коммунистов!? Угадал! Коммуниста Мантгомери, коммуниста Паулюса, коммуниста Буша и этих польских коммунистов, как и сейчас израильских коммунистов которые там мирных палестинцев давят.... 
Да чуть не забыл коммуниста Сердюкова, кандидатов Васильеву и всю партийную ячейку из "Славянки".
Браво вам!

----------


## Казанец

Друзья, не ломайте копья. По этому поводу уже давно всё сказал (написал) всеми уважаемый человек, советский писатель Виктор Астафьев. Фронтовик между прочим.
"Жуков и Сталин сожгли в огне войны русский народ". В сэсэере всё было секретно, и только потом мы узнали, что пенсионные органы забили тревогу ещё в 1980 году, когда за оформлением пенсии должны были придти мужчины 1920 года рождения. И никто не пришёл. Ну, не то чтобы совсем ни один человек, но стала очевидна жуткая демографическая дыра. Так продолжалось 7 лет. Выяснилось, что мужчин с 1920 по 1927 годы рождения в стране просто нет.  *Советский Союз полностью израсходовал свой призывной ресурс уже к середине 1944 года*, и призывной возраст был снижен до 17 лет. Это что касается тех мальчишек 1927 года рождения, которые слой за слоем ложились на склонах Зееловских высот до тех пор, пока у немцев от перегрева не заклинило все пулемёты. Что касается призывников 1920 года рождения, которые должны были дембельнуться весной 1941-го (служили три года), то им задержали дембель на неопределённый срок, понятно, что не спроста. Это большей частью именно их (а также 1921-го, 1922-го и 1923-го г.р.) к концу 1941 года как раз и накопилось в немецком плену аж 4 миллиона, из которых  *два с половиной миллиона просто умерли.* И не потому, что немцы так спланировали (у немцев при наличии возможности даже умерщвление производится по плану, по регламенту, по инструкции, по приказу), а как раз потому, что немцы этого *не* планировали. У них в считанные месяцы в прифронтовой полосе образовалось два вермахта едоков, больных, раненых, раздетых. Один вермахт воюющий, а другой, такого же количественного состава, пленный. Естественно, что накормить, согреть/расселить и вылечить два вермахта тыловые службы немцев были просто не в состоянии. Не было у них таких ресурсов, и уж тем более не было заготовленных припасов (еды, медикаментов, стройматериалов, одежды/обуви) ещё на четыре миллиона человек кроме своих четырёх (грубо). Поэтому один миллион пленных из четырёх они просто отпустили на все четыре стороны. 
Самое печальное в том, что эти юноши 1920-1927 г.р. - это несостоявшиеся *мужчины, не успевшие дать потомства*. Те, кто был постарше, и потом уже был призван с гражданки и погиб на войне, как правило, успели пожениться и оставить в тылу пусть и вдову, но с ребёнком. А эти - нет, и эту демографическую яму мы уже не перепрыгнем. Не рождённые дети не дали внуков, а внуки правнуков. С первого по последний день войны в первую очередь гибла пехота***, сиречь, сельское население России, т.е. демографически более производительное, чем в городе. И то, что "все командиры дивизий просят именно русские батальоны, потому что только русские батальоны могут идти на не подавленные пулемёты", тоже придумал не я. Россия будет медленно угасать не только культурно, интеллектуально и технологически, но в первую очередь демографически, и это уже никак не исправить.


***Возвратные и безвозвратные потери пехоты РККА в Великой Отечественной войне в статистических примерах.
Среднестатистический боец стрелковых частей РККА находился на передовой 11 дней, после чего был неминуемо либо ранен, либо убит. Соотношение потерь можно рассмотреть на примере оборонительного (без атак на не подавленные пулемёты) боя, который 16.11.1941г. в районе разъезда Дубосеково на Волоколамском шоссе провёл 1075-й стрелковый полк. Тот самый, из состава которого якобы 28 человек якобы на этом направлении якобы остановили наступление немцев на Москву. В тот день 1075-й стрелковый полк потерял 1100 человек личного состава, т.е. фактически перестал существовать как воинская единица, при этом полк потерял 100 человек ранеными, 300 человек убитыми и 700 человек пропавшими без вести. У военной медицины своя скорбная терминология, и все потери в личном составе принято подразделять на две категории: санитарные и безвозвратные. Так вот соотношение потерь, понесённых 1075-м стрелковым полком в бою 16 ноября, представляет собой абсолютно уникальный случай в истории войн вообще, начиная с Александра Македонского и кончая Бурей в пустыне, поскольку если речь идёт об общевойсковых операциях (а не о точечных действиях спецназа), то статистика войн такова, что санитарных потерь (суммарное количество раненых, обожжённых, контуженых, обмороженных и заболевших) всегда больше, чем безвозвратных (суммарное количество убитых, пропавших без вести и сдавшихся в плен). Иногда санитарных потерь больше в разы, иногда немного больше, чем безвозвратных, но всегда больше. В данном же случае по сравнению с санитарными *безвозвратных потерь* не просто больше, их *больше в 10 раз!* Совершенно понятно, что те 700 человек, которые в 1075-м стрелковом полку пропали без вести 16 ноября 1941 года, меньшей частью сдались в плен, а большей частью были просто брошены ранеными на поле боя умирать от потери крови и переохлаждения. Советская оборона на этом участке была успешно прорвана, и немцы устремились дальше на Москву, и уже на самых подступах к столице были остановлены Московским ополчением. Студентами, учителями, пенсионерами.

----------


## An-Z

Общедоступной информации вполне достаточно, чтобы составить впечатление о такой личности как Жуков. Для вас он идеал, а для меня нет.  Для вас видимо приемлемо гнать не обученных солдат в бой, а для меня нет. Прибарахлиться несколькими вагонами трофеев для вас видимо норма, для меня нет. Поэтому он для вас герой, а для меня он им никогда не будет.
 Когда-то я  четырежды ездил под Сычёвку на "Вахты Памяти". Как раз в этих местах особо проявился полководческий гений вашего коммунистического товарища Жукова. Каждую Вахту по 500-800 останков бойцов поднимали.. Немцев он от Сталинграда отвлекал, закатал  тысячу танков  и 300.000 человек в болота от Ржева до Вязьмы, не решив ни одной поставленной задачи...
С тех пор иногда почитываемыее "Воспоминания и размышления" были отправлены на помойку.. 



> ...практически все военноначальники даже и не запаривались с "расходным материалом" для достижения победы. Такова война!


Вы сильно заблуждаетесь. Это у нас если забрали служить, то до Победы, либо увечьия, либо смерти. А уж получить отпуск домой, так для этого надо было неприменно подвиг совершить. У немцев же так вообще солдатам полагался отпуск раз в год и он с немецкой пунктуальностью представлялся. Из того же осаждённого Сталинграда вывозили раненых и отпускников, впрочем точно так же из отпусков везли в котёл. Поэтому у немцев и не было таких демографических проблем как у нас.. Ну а  анекдоты про американцев, которые без кофе и кока=колы воевать не будут пересказывать нет надобности..
Развивайте кругозор, читайте не только партийную прессу.
Мысль вы мою не угадали, угадалка недоразвита..

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, возьмем себя в руки и оставим в покое покойного? Хотя бы за то, что войну СССР выиграл, так или иначе. И не без его активного участия. Не зря, наверное, ему вручены Звезды Героя. Есть такая поговорка: "о мертвых либо хорошо, либо ничего".  Никто не спорит, потери были колоссальнейшие, все так. Говорили, мужчин 23-го года рождения выжило всего 3%! Но кто, из ныне прозревших, может представить себя (только *реально* поставить) в роли того же Жукова в то время?! *НИКТО!* Что и как нужно было делать? Кто скажет? Теперь у нас все знают про все ошибки, промахи и преступления *того* руководства. У нас есть такая поговорка, что "задним умом у нас все крепки". Вот сейчас и посыпались критика и охаивание, теперь есть и можно кого топтать.  Благо, они ответить не могут. Вот и развелось критиков множество. А где были критики режима (того же Жукова, Сталина) в *те самые* времена? Правильно. В лучшем случае помалкивали, в худшем - сажали и расстреливали тех, кого скажут. И делали это со рвением, доказывая свою нужность. А потом, когда стало *можно*, появились обличители. Я читал разные  статьи нынешних обличителей, вроде все верно пишут. Да, плохо подготовились к войне, да, командиры были слабые, солдаты плохо обученные. А как нужно  было делать лучше? Что для этого нужно было делать? Вот ответов-то я нигде и не увидел. А сейчас *все хорошо?* Вот приводят пример с Астафьевым. Он что, единственный писатель был в СССР? Его оценка единственно правильная? А остальные писатели? А Шолохов, а Толстой, а Симонов, а другие? Они тоже так же говорили? "Жуков и Сталин сожгли в огне войны русский народ"...  А что он хотел сказать-то этим? А какой еще народ-то здесь жил? А кто еще с такой яростью мог отстаивать свою Родину, свой дом?
 Да и не надо, все-таки, эабывать, что не мы войну начали. А у нас всегда есть надежда на "авось пронесет". Не пронесло... Нападение, как ни готовься, все равно неожиданно. Посмотрите, как лихо наш спецназ штурмует дом с террористами на всяких показухах! В пять минут! А как доходит до дела, так дни уходят на штурм, ну или многие часы. Так и там, наверное, было: на учениях врага громили, а как до дела дошло - оказалось неготовы.
Под занавес, еще одну поговорку приведу:"каждый мнит себя стратегом, видя бой со стороны".
Охолонитесь, оставьте в покое заслуженного человека.

----------


## An-Z

Согласен с вами во многом, и обсуждать Жуково особого желания нет, как его и уважать. Да, человек своего времени, да делал что мог и как мог, не более того.. Вообще это хороший пример отношения Государства к собственному народу, потому и обсуждаем. На таких примерах у нас продолжаются военные "успехи" подобные штурму Грозного одним полком и "победоносной" войне с Грузией.



> "Жуков и Сталин сожгли в огне войны русский народ"... А что он хотел сказать-то этим?


А разве не так? Основной народ в СССР и понёс основные потери, хотя СССР населяло ещё много разных народов и все они понесли примерно пропорциональные потери... Некоторые народности вообще призыву не подлежали, а некоторых просто перестали призывать...
И в заслуженности высоких званий полученных Жуковым я не сомневаюсь, безусловно достоин! Как и другой Герой СССР, Рамон Меркадер, раскроил череп одному из создателей СССР. Тоже ведь подвиг, но уважать? С другой стороны тоже Герой - Орловский К.П., безусловно героическая личность достойная уважения. Суть не в званиях и наградах, а в поступках, целях и путях их достижения.

----------


## Иваныч

Что лучше.
Сгорать за Родину или сгорать в фашистских крематориях.

Верил Астафьев,что немцы несли добро русским,это его дело.Уже в прошлом.
Эмоции-это не аргументы.
Вся Европа легла под немцев за 1,5 месяца.
Это исторический факт.Враг был очень силён,очень,очень.
А может гитлер был врагом только коммунистов,а не русского народа?

Могла-ли Красная Армия победить меньшей ценой,давайте говорить об этом?
Вот историк Резун предложил,что надо было воевать небольшими танковыми группами.
налетели,постреляли и скрылись.

----------


## Sr10

Ну не вся Европа легла за 1,5 месяца. Не будем. И национал-социалистический рейх был союзником социалистического СССР. Когда Польшу поделили, провели совместный парад. Это исторический факт. И поставки союзнику шли до последнего и даже чуть позже.  А потом союзник “внезапно” оказался врагом.  Ну так вышло, никто и предположить не мог. Сталин мудрый и великий сам в шоке пребывал полтора месяца. Его кинули, представляете ? Великого и мудрого, развели как последнего фраера. И Жуков великий полководец не подсказал, и Буденный с Ворошиловым молчали. Все думали - будет на чужой территории малой кровью, а оно вот как вышло. Хотя была перед глазами Польша, была Скандинавия, Франция была, Балканы... из блицкрига тайны не делали, да и невозможно. Но “...мы-ж не франция какая..”. Оказалось, ничем не лучше.  Дальше была доктрина – воевать числом и забрасывать трупами. Особенно к годовщинам. Забросали. Имея, образно, 3 ударных армии и 2 в резерве против одной неполной противника, особого ума для победы не надо. 
Взять воздушную войну над Европой – американцы использовали ту-же схему, наращивая количество ВА , против чего все немецкие “качественные” контрмеры были просто смешны... 
Где тут гений Жукова и Сталина-Джугашвили?

----------


## An-Z

Лучше не сгорать.



> Вся Европа легла под немцев за 1,5 месяца.


Прямо таки ВСЯ и прямо таки за 1,5 месяца?



> Могла-ли Красная Армия победить меньшей ценой, давайте говорить об этом?


Давайте и об этом!

----------


## Казанец

> Верил Астафьев,что немцы несли добро русским,это его дело.


Ну зачем же так уж... Ничего подобного фронтовик Астафьев утверждать, естественно, не мог ( да и я тоже, хоть и не фронтовик). Всё, что написано и про плен, и про потери, и про демографические проблемы, я написал от себя. Просто констатировал общеизвестные статистические факты, о которых у нас принято стыдливо молчать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Как и другой Герой СССР, Рамон Меркадер, раскроил череп одному из создателей СССР. Тоже ведь подвиг, но уважать?


Андрей, это смотря кто оценивать будет. Он получил задание от своего правительства и выполнил его в точности. Правительство это и оценило..Да, Троцкий был одним из создателей СССР. Но на тот момент он уже был противником Сталина, насчет СССР не скажу.



> С другой стороны тоже Герой - Орловский К.П., безусловно героическая личность достойная уважения.


 Это Вы о том, который был командиром партиз. отряда в Белоруссии? Да, несомненно героическая личность. И Правительство СССР это оценило тоже.



> Суть не в званиях и наградах, а в поступках, целях и путях их достижения.


Спорить с этим не буду, но иногда жизнь ставит такие проблемы, что их не всегда можно решить легко. Часто за исправление ошибки нужно заплатить высокую цену. К сожалению. Хотя я не являюсь сторонником принципа "цель оправдывает средства", но чаще в жизни это происходит именно так. И очень часто за ошибки "барина" расплачивается, так называемый, "простой народ". И очень часто даже не за ошибки, а просто за очевидную глупость.



> Могла-ли Красная Армия победить меньшей ценой,давайте говорить об этом?


А кто может здесь говорить об этом? Здесь есть кто-то, кто закончил Академию Генштаба? Военные стратеги? Есть кто-то, кто руководил крупными армейскими операциями именно в 30-40-е годы? Есть кто-то, кто профессионально рассматривал все более-менее крупные операции ВОВ? Кто говорить-то будет? Читатели резуна?



> Вот историк Резун предложил,что надо было воевать небольшими танковыми группами.
>  налетели,постреляли и скрылись.


Господи, нашли специалиста! Еще один стратег нашелся! Не смешите. В скобках: для меня резун - такая же тварь, как и беленко.



> Имея, образно, 3 ударных армии и 2 в резерве против одной неполной противника, особого ума для победы не надо.


Простите, не понял. Это Вы о чем?



> Взять воздушную войну над Европой – американцы использовали ту-же схему, наращивая количество ВА , против чего все немецкие “качественные” контрмеры были просто смешны... 
>  Где тут гений Жукова и Сталина-Джугашвили?


Еще раз прошу прощения, опять не понял. Американцы какую схему использовали? И Сталин-Джугашвили с Жуковым здесь каким боком? Они-то что должны были делать? Как должны были свой "гений" проявить?



> Просто констатировал общеизвестные статистические факты, о которых у нас принято стыдливо молчать.


Читал я когда-то речи Сталина. По датам уж не помню, но периода начала войны. Поражен был его, если можно так сказать, враньем. Но вполне допускаю, что иначе нельзя было, нужно было заставить людей верить в победу. Думаю, если б он стал расписывать положение (истинное) на фронтах, началось просто бегство. Куда-нибудь за Урал. Или наоборот: в плен. Ну, на насчет "стыдливо молчать" - так есть такой термин: "скелеты в шкафу". Наверное, у каждого гос-ва есть такие "скелеты", которые никто не хотел бы вытаскивать на свет божий. В Штатах, вот тоже всё по убийству Кеннеди засекретили аж на сто лет. Неспроста, наверное. Конечно, гигантские потери в Войне - не повод для гордости, хвастаться здесь нечем, поэтому и не любят об этом говорить.
Но одержанная в таких страшных условиях Победа - это, несомненно, вечный повод для гордости! И очень жаль, что до сих пор, почти уже 70(!) лет не могут дать участникам той страшной Войны нормальных условий для жизни, хотя обещаний было выдано уже - и не пересчитать! Для всяких ивановых-петровых-сердюковых миллиарды находятся, для топ-менеджеров многомиллионные зарплаты находятся. А для фронтовиков - нет! А сколько их осталось?! Наверное, ждут, когда останется в живых последний - и уж его-то одарят со всей президентской щедростью! И отрекламируются по всем программам.
Уважаемые диспутанты, вы темку-то не подзабыли? Гляньте на всякий случай.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну не вся Европа легла за 1,5 месяца. Не будем. И национал-социалистический рейх был союзником социалистического СССР. Когда Польшу поделили, провели совместный парад. Это исторический факт. И поставки союзнику шли до последнего и даже чуть позже.  А потом союзник “внезапно” оказался врагом.  Ну так вышло, никто и предположить не мог. Сталин мудрый и великий сам в шоке пребывал полтора месяца. Его кинули, представляете ? Великого и мудрого, развели как последнего фраера. И Жуков великий полководец не подсказал, и Буденный с Ворошиловым молчали. Все думали - будет на чужой территории малой кровью, а оно вот как вышло. Хотя была перед глазами Польша, была Скандинавия, Франция была, Балканы... из блицкрига тайны не делали, да и невозможно. Но “...мы-ж не франция какая..”. Оказалось, ничем не лучше.  Дальше была доктрина – воевать числом и забрасывать трупами. Особенно к годовщинам. Забросали. Имея, образно, 3 ударных армии и 2 в резерве против одной неполной противника, особого ума для победы не надо. 
> Взять воздушную войну над Европой – американцы использовали ту-же схему, наращивая количество ВА , против чего все немецкие “качественные” контрмеры были просто смешны... 
> Где тут гений Жукова и Сталина-Джугашвили?


В докладе 2-го отдела (разведывательный отдел) главного штаба Войска Польского (в декабре 1938 года) говорилось буквально следующее: «Расчленение России лежит в основе польской политики на Востоке... Поэтому наша возможная позиция будет сводиться к следующей формуле: кто будет принимать участие в разделе. Польша не должна остаться пассивной в этот замечательный исторический момент». Поэтому главная задача поляков состоит в том, чтобы заранее хорошо подготовиться к этому. Главная цель Польши - «ослабление и разгром России». 26 января 1939 года Юзеф Бек сообщит главе МИД Германии, что Польша будет претендовать на Советскую Украину и на выход в Чёрное море (всё по плану «Великой Польши» - от моря до моря). 4 марта 1939 года (в тот период, когда надо было усиленно готовиться к обороне с западных направлений) польское военное командование подготовило план войны с СССР – «Восток» («Всхуд»).

Это прервал удар вермахта – 1 сентября 1939 года,а к 9 сентября немцам удаётся сломить польское сопротивление по всей линии фронта и подойти к Варшаве.К середине сентября вооружённые силы Польши перестают существовать как единое целое; сохраняются лишь локальные центры сопротивления.14 сентября, Гудериан  захватывает Брест. Польские войска ещё в течение нескольких суток обороняют Брестскую крепость. В ночь на 17 сентября её защитники в отходят за Буг.

9 апреля 1940 года Германия вторгается в Данию и Норвегию.
Данию разгромили за несколько часов.Норвежские порты захватили за пару суток.Кто там долго сопротивлялся,ни Люксембург,ни Голландия.

Помимо поддерки оружием Финляндии, Англия и Франция готовились к активному вмешательству в войну против СССР.
19 января 1940 года,, французы и англичане задумались о «Непосредственном вторжении на Кавказ».(так назывался документ) 

,Зам. нач. Главного штаба ВВС Франции генерал Бержеро: «Из района Ближнего Востока начнется наступление на Баку… Затем оно будет развиваться в северном направлении навстречу армиям, наступающим из Скандинавии и Финляндии на Москву».

,22 февраля французский штаб ВВС уже выдал примерный расчет сил и средств, необходимых для разрушения советского нефтепрома на Кавказе

,19 января 1940 года приступили к  разработке плана «непосредственного вторжения на Кавказ». 

Весной 1940 года были готовы 2  плана – английский «MA-6» и французский «RIP». Союзники рассчитывали, что для нанесения авиаудара по советским нефтепромыслам Кавказа будет достаточно 90-100 самолетов, из них 5 групп американского производства «Гленн Мартин» и 4 группы английских бомбардировщиков «Блэнхейм». Планировалось разрушить Баку за 15 дней, Грозный – за 12, Батуми – за полтора дня.
20 марта 1940 года в Алеппо (ныне г. Халеб в Сирии) состоялось совещание представителей французского и английского командований на Ближнем Востоке, на котором обсуждались подготовительные шаги кавказской операции. К июню планировалось закончить строительство 20 аэродромов.
17 апреля 1940 г. докладывалось,что подготовка воздушного удара будет завершена к концу июня – началу июля.

И опять СССР "спасли" немцы.
10 мая 1940 года сама Франция подверглась массированной германской атаке.
14 мая немцы переправляются через реку Маас.
20 мая 28 англо-франко-бельгийских дивизий оказываются в окружении.
28 мая Бельгия капитулирует.
11 июня французское правительство эвакуируется из Парижа. 

Польша пала за 10 дней.Франция была разбита через неделю.

----------


## Иваныч

[QUOTE=FLOGGER;94886],Господи, нашли специалиста! Еще один стратег нашелся! Не смешите. В скобках: для меня резун - такая же тварь, как и беленко.[QUOTE

Вот именно.
Я почему упомянул резуна.Он во всяком случае предланает хоть какую-то  альтернативу.
Конечно это глупости,но может кто-то слышал более серьёные,я не слышал.

,

----------


## FLOGGER

Иваныч, так и я об этом. Критиков до жопы, а как надо было делать и что, я что-то не слышал.

----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч, так и я об этом. Критиков до жопы, а как надо было делать и что, я что-то не слышал.


Собственно и высказываться не о чем.Уже настолько всё изучено,что "альтернативы" на сегодняшний день возможны только за рубежом,как у резуна.
У нас чего ни выдвень в альтернативы,её легко закидают фактурой.
У них это бальзам для определённых кругов,но потихоньку почву готовят для реванша,переписывая историю.
Это и вбросы,что Сталин виновник 2 МВ,игнорируя при этом целые пласты фактов позволяющих делать обьективные оценки.
Историки уже посчитали даже работоспособность красных командиров и немецкого командования.Кто были выносливее и почему,
поэтому не поменяв концепции итоги 2 МВ не изменить,а к этому и стремятся.Нужно понимать,что российскому народу это не сулит ничего хорошего.

Противостоять мощным немецким фланговым прорывам,было возможно только нанеся мощный контудар.Поэтому основные войска должны были базироваться за Минском.А у границы только передовые части,способные не намного задержать наступающих для подготовки контудара.
Но был-ли приемлем такой сценарий,который означал возможность глубокого вторжения вражеских войск на свою территорию.
Я думаю,что нет.
А была-ли возможность первыми напасть?Тоже вероятно не было.Не так много у Сталина (СССР)в то время было союзников и вариантов.
Обошлось для нас,в том числе и благодаря Жукову.
Обошлось в третий раз.
Обошлось в 1812г.(хотя слово обошлось возможно и не подходит к этой войне,тогда обошлось-бы при любом раскладе)
Обошлось в 1МВ.
Везучие МЫ.

----------


## Sr10

> Читал я когда-то речи Сталина. По датам уж не помню, но периода начала войны. Поражен был его, если можно так сказать, враньем. Но вполне допускаю, что иначе нельзя было, нужно было заставить людей верить в победу. Думаю, если б он стал расписывать положение (истинное) на фронтах, началось просто бегство. Куда-нибудь за Урал. Или наоборот: в плен.


То-есть, если я Вас правильно понял, Сталин и окружение, делало все правильно. Население вот только подкачало, и если-бы не врать ему о истинном положении, оно-бы сбежало за Урал. Или того хуже – сдалось в плен. Но это общая беда великих людей. Фюрер немецкой нации на закате своей яркой жизни как-то в перерывах между налетами вражеской авиации сообщил окружению, что немецкий народ оказался недостоин его. Население настолько глупо, что о истинном положении дел и не подозревало.  А  вождь-фюрер проявлял терпение и понимание этой глупости населения. А  для убеждения совсем непонятливых сзади ставили заслон, из тех что поумнее, с Максимом или МР34, у кого уж что было. Зачитывали сводку Информбюро о победах и массовом героизме, приказ “ни шагу назад” – и вперед за Родину. 
И все равно, несмотря на предпринимаемые меры, практически вся наличная Красная Армия летом 41-го бежала и сдавалась. Это непонятно. Ее заставляли верить, что она наступает на Варшаву без потерь и наносит огромный урон противнику –  а она к нему в плен, бросая победоносное вооружение и срывая знаки различия.
Никто не знал как сделать иначе и по сию пору не знает ? 
Ну вот некоторые неумные на Западе занимались всякой ерундой – долбили с воздуха инфраструктуру противника, дабы максимально его ослабить и насколько возможно сократить свои потери, вместо того что-бы провести высадку году в 1942г. Проверили свои теоретические расчеты в Дьеппе на практике и убедились что-таки правы, и ну ее пока, эту высадку. Гробов не хватит. Надо почву готовить. Не дал бог им военного гения.
Великие полководцы не думают о гробах и почвах – ибо ударную армию можно загнать в новгородское болото и там все само собой утрясется – там такие почвы, что гробов не надо.  В болотах нет противника и есть возможность каждый день докладывать вождю о пройденных вперед на запад километрах.  И население ликует. “Ура, мы ломим, гнуться...”. А потом тишина. Была армия и нету. Ушла на запад... в места, богатые дичью. Население не спросит – где армия, оно дрессированное. А  для непонятливых и излишне любознательных – “ .. там много леса не повалено, и на выбор лагерей большое множество”. Или вот штрафбат – там быстро доходило, куда уходят армии под мудрым руководством.
А эти недалекие на Западе тратили время, горючее и моторесурс на обучение летчиков, вместо того, что-б настроить стотыщпятьсот полудеревянных штурмовиков на один вылет с одноразовыми-же экипажами, подготовленными  по сокращенной программе. А они практиковали сменность личного состава, ведущего боевые действия. И даже по линии Красного Креста помогали своим сбитым, попавшим в плен ( по советски – изменникам и предателям). Вместо того, что-б загнать оставшихся в живых после освобождения на полную десятку с последующим поражением в правах на лесоповал в Канаду или рудники на Аляске. Дикари, право слово. Это разве война ?  То-ли дело на Востоке.
   По счастью, “дело живет и побеждает”. И очередной вождь-гарант все так-же врет населению о победах и достижениях, и так-же врет и ворует его окружение сверху донизу.  Названия только поменялись – так, железные наркомы стали эффективными менеджерами. И масштабы достижений очень подувяли, территории ощутимо усохли, да и население изрядно подсократилось, неустанными стараниями мудрых вождей. А так все есть. Не Магнитка, так Сколково, не пятидневка, так уменьшение часовых поясов, нквд в мгб -  милицию в полицию. Денежная реформа “не прячьте ваши денежки” -  да сколько угодно. Даже маленькая победоносная война была, с бывшей собственной республикой. 
Большой, к счастью не предвидится – те на Западе, недалекие, добились своего не военными методами. Пока великий полководец товарищ Жуков воздействия ядерного оружия на своих войсках проверял, они ерундой занимались. Кибернетикой – лженаукой, технологиями всякими дурными. Вместо того, что-б новую двухкорпусную АПЛ раз в квартал на воду спускать.  Как в Германии при фюрере; “каждый день – новая лодка”. Фюрер не дурак был – человек военный. Ефрейтор.
Результат собственно перед вами. Государство и население (граждане – это когда голосовать ЗА  или когда “пройдемте для выяснения”, народ -  когда еще теснее сплотится вокруг ...., если вождя совсем припрет – то даже “братья и сестры” – всего один раз было, с большого перепугу...)

----------


## FLOGGER

Sr10, я на это  Ваш пост даже отвечать не буду, слишком он для меня велик. К тому же я не люблю, когда за меня выдумывают то, чего я не только не писал, но что даже в голову мою тупую не приходило (прочитал только 1-2-ю строчку, дальше - все). Так что, Вы уж там придумайте что-нибудь за меня, идиота, что Вас более устроит. И еще можете подискутировать. 
 К тому же мне уже порядком надоело мусолить эту тему.

----------


## Казанец

> я не люблю, когда за меня выдумывают то, чего я не только не писал, но что даже в голову мою тупую не приходило


Аналогично




> надоело мусолить эту тему.


Аналогично. 20 лет назад, когда только вышел "Ледокол", было жуть как интересно, но уже лет десять как стало ясно, что внутри СНГ все дискуссии как минимум контрпродуктивны: обсуждаются эпитеты, а не фактология.

----------


## Казанец

Можно обсудить тему более весёлую. Например: а кому должен принадлежать Крым?
Мне очень интересно было бы узнать мнение уважаемых собеседников в первую очередь потому, что у меня у самого этого мнения просто нет. Никакого. Вообще нет. Я имею ввиду ответ на вопрос именно "кому *должен*?" (имеется ввиду ныне существующее государство), а не "а хотелось бы, чтобы он принадлежал кому?", потому что ответ на вопрос в его второй формулировке совершенно очевиден и однозначен: мне!
А теоретически возможных мнений умозрительно насчитал как минимум 7, но озвучивать их пока не буду. Собственного мнения нет, а мнения собеседников узнать было бы очень интересно.

----------


## Nazar

> Например: а кому должен принадлежать Крым?


Однозначно России, ровно как и Севастополь - город русской, воинской славы.
У меня на этот вопрос не может быть другого мнения.

----------


## An-Z

> ...Я имею ввиду ответ на вопрос именно "кому *должен*?" (имеется ввиду ныне существующее государство), а не "а хотелось 
> бы, чтобы он принадлежал кому?",....


А какое из ныне существующих государств вы подразумеваете? По моему мнению должен принадлежать России, остальным не светит.. А с ответом во второй формулировке полностью солидарен, т.к. Крым - моя Родина!




> ...Уважаемые диспутанты, вы темку-то не подзабыли? Гляньте на всякий случай.


Никак нет, как раз на войне отношения государства и гражданина как никогда открыты и ярко иллюстрируют процессы в этом обществе происходящие. Поэтому и пообсуждать произошедшее очень интересно. А по поводу



> Критиков до жопы, а как надо было делать и что, я что-то не слышал.


то почему то и сейчас все дружно нынче хают ныне "что то делающих" (от Путина, до Погосяна и т.д.) и при этом никто из критиков не париться тем что не управлял государстом. не строил самолёты и т.д.



> Это Вы о том, который был командиром партиз. отряда в Белоруссии? Да, несомненно героическая личность. И Правительство СССР это оценило тоже.


Да, о нём. Он кстати не только героически воевал в тылах врагов, но и после войны поднял колхоз в Белоруссии. Говорят что фильм "Председатель" во многом о нём. Так вот, есть у него интересный факт биографии, он в 30-32 году готовил базу для партизанской войны в Белорусии. Закладывались запасы продовольствия, строились базы, готовился костяк отрядов. Вопрос, против кого партизанить собирались в 1930-32 году?
Интересно, что вся эта база была разогнана в 36-38 годах, тоже интересно почему....

----------


## FLOGGER

> Никак нет, как раз на войне отношения государства и гражданина как никогда открыты и ярко иллюстрируют процессы в этом обществе происходящие. Поэтому и пообсуждать произошедшее очень интересно.


Совершенно согласен, я просто ошибся в ветке. Когда я это написал, я, почему-то, был уверен, что нахожусь в "отставке Сердюкова". Мой промах, надо было удалить эту фразу потом, когда увидел.
А вот и наглядный и очень характерный пример отношения государства к обществу. Радио ЭХО Москвы :: Их убил пьяный подполковник ФСБ / Комментарии  На Хонде здесь двигалось, естественно, государство, а на  Жигулях - общество.



> А по поводу то почему то и сейчас все дружно нынче хают ныне "что то делающих" (от Путина, до Погосяна и т.д.) и при этом никто из критиков не париться тем что не управлял государстом. не строил самолёты и т.д.


Если "дружно хают", то, я думаю, неспроста. Если говорить о Погосяне, то я нигде его не "хаял", вопросы какие-то были, но не более. Что касается "что-то делающего" Путина, то, ныне снятый с работы Сердюков, он ведь тоже "что-то делал? Нет? Более того, ведь столь нелюбимая многими, и в первую очередь в армии, реформа  ВС, это ведь, в первую очередь, реформа Путина. Или опять вернемся к заклинанию "бояре плохие"?

----------


## Иваныч

Путин заразился от Ющенко? | KM.RU

Вот и думай чего хочешь?

----------


## Иваныч

Подавление оппозиционных настроений в странах Восточной Европы и Средней Азии может привести к новой "советизации" этих государств. Такое мнение сегодня выразила госсекретарь США Хиллари Клинтон в кулуарах конференции по правам человека в Дублине, передает Associated Press.

По ее словам, процесс "советизации" может быть представлен под такими названиями, как "Таможенный союз" и "Евразийский союз". "Нельзя допустить ошибку. Мы знаем, что является целью, и мы пытаемся найти эффективный способ замедлить или предотвратить этот процесс", - заявила Х.Клинтон.

Госсекретарь США негативно отозвалась о "новой волне репрессивных тактик" в России, Белоруссии, Туркменистане и ряде других государств. По ее словам, попытки распространения гражданских свобод США в странах бывшего СССР рассматриваются как преступные.

"Пространство для гражданского общества и защиты прав человека и фундаментальных свобод сокращается, а власти становятся намного агрессивнее, пытаясь подавить протест, предотвратить свободу выражения и обмена мнениями", - полагает Х.Клинтон.

Глава Госдепа также высказала опасения в связи с повторным внесением на рассмотрение Госдумы законопроекта о "СМИ - иностранных агентах". Напомним, согласно проекту, предлагается признавать иностранными агентами СМИ, финансируемые из-за рубежа на 50 и более процентов. Х.Клинтон назвала законопроект попыткой глушения международной критики в адрес российского правительства.

----------


## Иваныч

Признать, что порочны сами по себе рыночные отношения, она(власть) не в состоянии 

...плохо, что названная фирма продавала имущество армии по сниженным ценам и в своем кругу. И на этом наживалась. Но армия – не коммерческая фирма. И Министерство Обороны или созданные при нем структуры вообще не должны распродажей оборонной сферы заниматься. Либо это имущество для обороны страны нужно – либо не нужно. Если нужно – его ни по каким ценам продавать нельзя. Если не нужно – это имущество народа. Оно должно не распродаваться по коммерческой цене – а передаваться тем, кому оно функционально нужно.

Если это земельный участок – он должен быть передан под социальное жилье городу, если санаторий (армии не нужны санатории?) – Министерству здравоохранения или Министерству социального обеспечения. Дом Культуры – Министерству культуры или соответствующему департаменту соответствующего органа местной власти.

Растление – это вообще распродажа военного имущества. Нужно – пользуйтесь. Не нужно – передавайте тем государственным структурам, которым нужно. Остальное – растление. Его продукт и его условие.

...в том вреде, который Сердюков причинил армии своими реформами, его никто официально не обвиняет. Если армия недееспособна, то вести речь нужно именно об этом, а не о том, кто сколько украл. Если армия боеспособна – то вопрос, что и за сколько продали – тоже является десятым делом.

Любимый вопрос хулигана, в том числе и политического: «А что я нарушил?» И часто получается, что закон – как будто бы никакой и не нарушен, но вреда причинено столько, сколько ни один уголовник не причинит. Хотя есть нормальный и естественный закон: не приноси вреда окружающим и обществу.

Решение Кириенко в августе 1998 года принесло огромный вред и огромный ущерб миллионам людей. В том числе - вред и ущерб и для их здоровья и для их жизни. Но он формально ничего не нарушил. Личной выгоды вроде бы не имел, и поэтому он неподсуден. Судить вообще нужно не за нарушение закона – судить нужно за причинение вреда.

Борьба с коррупцией – это попытка создать иллюзию, что если бы ее, этой самой коррупции не было, то созданная в стране система была хороша. 

...коррупцию – порождают не отдельные нечестные люди, а растлевающий характер созданной системы рыночных отношений.

Сергей Черняховский

----------


## An-Z

> ...Если "дружно хают", то, я думаю, неспроста. Если говорить о Погосяне, то я нигде его не "хаял", вопросы какие-то были, но не более. ... Или опять вернемся к заклинанию "бояре плохие"?


Безусловно неспроста, но у нас для "охаивания" происходящего столько же оснований и причин, сколько для "охаивания" произошедшего в прошлом. Не оценивая произошедшее и происходящее и не делая правильные выводы  не возможно не шагать по граблям... 
Говоря о критике отдельных персон я не имел ввиду общую атмосферу на форумах, не только нашем, так что ничего личного... А так да, всё сводится к заклинанию "бояре плохие". 

Иваныч, давайте в этой ветке обсуждением происходящего заниматься, а не превращать её в новостную ленту.




> Признать, что порочны сами по себе рыночные отношения, она(власть) не в состоянии


Ну да, существование человечества, само по себе порочно и есть самая страшная угроза человечеству)))))



> ...коррупцию – порождают не отдельные нечестные люди, а растлевающий характер созданной системы рыночных отношений.


Бред полный, ну вот в Норвегии или Нидерландах рыночные отношения? А как с коррупцией? 
Проблемой ответственности власти перед гражданами давно занят товарищ Мухин (газета "Дуэль"), а так как он призывал власть эту за ошибки наказывать его объявили экстремистом)))

----------


## Иваныч

> А так да, всё сводится к заклинанию "бояре плохие". 
> 
> Иваныч, давайте в этой ветке обсуждением происходящего заниматься, а не превращать её в новостную ленту.
> 
> 
> Ну да, существование человечества, само по себе порочно и есть самая страшная угроза человечеству)))))
> 
> Бред полный, ну вот в Норвегии или Нидерландах рыночные отношения? А как с коррупцией? 
> Проблемой ответственности власти перед гражданами давно занят товарищ Мухин (газета "Дуэль"), а так как он призывал власть эту за ошибки наказывать его объявили экстремистом)))


Не будет у нас как в Норвегии и Нидерландах.
Не дадут.
Почему появился СССР в начале 20 века.Просто ОНЕ недосмотрели.

"Нельзя допустить ошибку. Мы знаем, что является целью, и мы пытаемся найти эффективный способ замедлить или предотвратить этот процесс", - заявила Х.Клинтон.

----------


## Казанец

"Не дадут", "недосмотрели"... Бедные мы бедные, всё-то по чужой воле. То ли детишки в яслях, то ли зверушки в живом уголке.

----------


## Иваныч

> "Не дадут", "недосмотрели"... Бедные мы бедные, всё-то по чужой воле. То ли детишки в яслях, то ли зверушки в живом уголке.


Вы ничего нового не сказали.
Можно и рубаху на груди рвануть,для убедительности.

А вот СССР они завалили,а раньше царскую Россию.

----------


## An-Z

Кто "ОНИ" то?

----------


## Иваныч

> "Не дадут", "недосмотрели"... Бедные мы бедные, всё-то по чужой воле. То ли детишки в яслях, то ли зверушки в живом уголке.


Вы ничего нового не сказали.
Можно и рубаху на груди рвануть,для убедительности.

А вот СССР они завалили,а раньше царскую Россию.

----------


## Иваныч

> Кто "ОНИ" то?


В 17г. союзники по "Антанте".
В конце 80-х начале 90-х,США ,гос-ва НАТО и некоторые арабские гос-ва.

----------


## Казанец

Ну, раз всё всегда *от НИХ* зависит (от союзников по "Антанте", от США, от НАТО и даже от арабов - от кого угодно, только не от самих себя), значит судьба такой...

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну, раз всё всегда *от НИХ* зависит (от союзников по "Антанте", от США, от НАТО и даже от арабов - от кого угодно, только не от самих себя), значит судьба такой...


Вам известны другие примеры?

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну, раз всё всегда *от НИХ* зависит (от союзников по "Антанте", от США, от НАТО и даже от арабов - от кого угодно, только не от самих себя), значит судьба такой...


Вам известны другие факты и примеры?

----------


## Казанец

> Вам известны другие факты и примеры?


Честно признаюсь, что не совсем понял смысл вашего вопроса, но наверное смогу ответить априори обобщённо. Лично я у всех бед, происходивших в России за последние 400 лет (т.е. по сегодняшний день), вижу трёх главных и по сути единственных коллективных виновников (степень вины по нисходящей, хотя виноваты все вместе):
а. Компрадорская династия Романовых.
б. Алчное, ленивое и абсолютно бессовестное российское дворянство.
в. Так называемая (именно "так называемая") русская православная церковь.
Вот три причины, три виновника. А всё остальное и все остальные - это вытекающие результаты и последствия.

----------


## FLOGGER

Насчет первого пункта не скажу, не буду в данном случае ярлык навешивать, но и никакого сострадания к ним не испытываю. А вот второй пункт мне нравится. Относительно нынешних времен нужно только слово  "дворянство" заменить на другое. И третий пункт  подходит. Особенно к нему подходит определение из п.2. Но, на мой взгляд, этих трех пунктов маловато будет. Кстати, в списке "обвиняемых" почему-то не хватает евреев. Очень расхожий аргумент. Обычно они тоже во всем виноваты. "Если в кране нет воды - воду выпили жиды".

----------


## Иваныч

> Честно признаюсь, что не совсем понял смысл вашего вопроса, но наверное смогу ответить априори обобщённо. Лично я у всех бед, происходивших в России за последние 400 лет (т.е. по сегодняшний день), вижу трёх главных и по сути единственных коллективных виновников (степень вины по нисходящей, хотя виноваты все вместе):
> а. Компрадорская династия Романовых.
> б. Алчное, ленивое и абсолютно бессовестное российское дворянство.
> в. Так называемая (именно "так называемая") русская православная церковь.
> Вот три причины, три виновника. А всё остальное и все остальные - это вытекающие результаты и последствия.


Несомненно вина руководства страны,элиты и "партполитаппарата" есть.
Переведя на упрощённый язык,это белые.
Белые говорят,что виноваты красные.
Только когда вникаешь в суть,то оказывается,что белые свергли царя при поддержке Англии и Франции,
которые не собирались выполнять условия в случае победы в 1 МВ одавать России проливы.
Надеюсь нет таких,кто в трезвом уме и доброй памяти может представить,что союзники по Антанте,эти проливы отдали-бы России.
Цель была простая,убрать того с кем были заключены юридические договорённости.
Можно привести пример и с Колчаком,на каких условиях его признавали Верховным правителем России,и как кинули когда он подписал документы об отделении от России больших кусков территории.
Неужели-бы страны Антанты не расправились-бы с большевитским правительством при желании,сил-бы на это хватило.
Но зачем надо было помогать Колчаку когда юридически дело сделано.Все что нужно они получили,пускай Россия утонет в крови Гражданской.
Нет Колчака.нет и обязательств перед ним.
Однако не учли,что какой-то Сталин сделает Россию вновь великой.

г.Внешний фактор.

----------


## Казанец

*FLOGGER*, а зачем вы ёрничаете? При чём тут евреи? Евреи не были у власти в России, а перечисленный мной триумвират - был. Самые различные внешние и внутренние негативные факторы действуют на любое государство, и ответственность правящей элиты в том и состоит, чтобы минимизировать их влияние, а не доводить страну до катастрофы.
Ну а союзнички... Ну так ведь это ещё надо было выбрать себе таких союзников и слиться с ними в экстазе, и вполне логично, что в финале коитус имел суицидальный оргазм. Ничего более девиантно-противоестественного, чем союз континентальной Российской империи с атлантистами Англией и Францией (к тому же ещё и республикой! С ума сойти...) просто представить нельзя. А вот Германия и Россия - это континентальные (в терминах геополитики - евразийские) державы и буквально созданы друг для друга. Очень жаль, что такой союз в прошлом по-настоящему так никогда и не состоялся. Может быть - в будущем?

----------


## Nazar

Да, СССР и нацистская Германия....такой брахмапутры можно было по всему миру натворить. США до сих пор-бы буйволов по прериям гоняло.
Часто задумывался о такой альтернативной возможности.

----------


## Казанец

Если бы Германия и Россия держались друг друга, то не было бы ни СССР, ни Третьего рейха. Всё развивалось бы эволюционно и поступательно. И кто знает, если бы немцы и русские не убивали друг друга с таким энтузиазмом, то возможно, симбиоз промышленных технологий Германии и природных ресурсов России позволил бы уже в 1960-м полететь на Луну, а в 1980-м на Марс. А в это же самое время старые (Англия, Франция, Голландия, Португалия, Турция) и новые (Италия, Япония, США) колониальные империи грызли бы друг друга в самоубийственных войнах по переделу колониальных владений под лозунгом "грабь награбленное!". И ведь были, были первые шаги в этом естественном и абсолютно логичном направлении. Целых три колониально-переделочных войны на границе двадцатого века: Англия-буры (т.е. голландцы), Испания-США, Италия-Турция. Но... Германии и России не повезло с правящими династиями. Им с Гогенцоллернами, а нам с Романовыми.

----------


## FLOGGER

> *FLOGGER*, а зачем вы ёрничаете? При чём тут евреи?


А я и не ёрничаю, я вполне серьезно. Да и ответ этот не Вам предназначен был, а тому, кто видит во всех неудачах России только некое влияние извне. И в славном хоре этих людей евреи далеко не на последнем месте. Я думаю, не погрешу против истины, если скажу, что представителей этой нации у нас многие, мягко говоря, недолюбливают и считают их виновниками всех бед. Вы не встречали таких людей? Я встречал. И даже довольно много. И спорил с ними, как говорится, до хрипоты. Сам про себя я могу сказать, и уже как-то говорил на нашем Форуме (давно, правда), что для меня лично национальность человека не имеет значения.



> Очень жаль, что такой союз в прошлом по-настоящему так никогда и не состоялся. Может быть - в будущем?


Может быть, но вряд ли. Или очень  нескоро. Все таки ВОВ оставила очень заметный след в истории страны. Живы еще ее участники и у них, мне кажется, свое отношение к такому союзу.
Да есть еще и такой вопрос: против кого дружить будем?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Им с Гогенцоллернами, а нам с Романовыми.


Т. е, Гитлер прямой потомок Гогенцоллернов, а Сталин - Романовых!

----------


## Казанец

Опять ёрничаете? И тот и другой - отсроченный результат и следствие деятельности этих бездарных династий. См. пост 96.

----------


## Иваныч

> Да, СССР и нацистская Германия....такой брахмапутры можно было по всему миру натворить. США до сих пор-бы буйволов по прериям гоняло.
> Часто задумывался о такой альтернативной возможности.


Не было такой альтернативы.
До нас были периоды,а  уж сегодня-то мы крепко сидим на крючке поспозитивизма.

Кредит на Мировую войну Гитлер взял у Америки

В отличие от нас у США есть неограниченные средства,на осуществление собственных проектов.
Американская элита вынуждена мыслить стратегически,на десятилетия вперёд,а у нас элита мыслит,
на уровне схем по распилу.
Возможно наша элита-реалисты,в отличие от патриотов.

----------


## Холостяк

*С другого сайта:*

Лучше быть ёжиком в Германии, чем человеком в России:

Письмецо одной девушки из Германии подруге в Россию. Вернее, отрывок.
Пунктуация, орфография и остальные нехитрые обороты автора сохранены без изменения. 

... Иду, значит, шоппингую, смотрю: на обочине ёжик лежит. Не клубочком, а навзничь, и лапками кверху. И мордочка вся в кровище: машиной, наверное, сбило. Тут в пригородах кого только не давят! Ежи, лисы, змеи..
иногда даже косули попадаются. Мне чего-то жалко его стало: завернула в
газету, принесла домой.

Звоню Гельмуту, спрашиваю, что делать? Он мне: отнеси в больницу, там ветеринарное отделение есть. Ладно, несу.
Зашла в кабинет. Встречает какой-то Айболит перекачанный: за два метра ростом, из халата две простыни сшить можно.  Вас ист лось?! - спрашивает. Вот уж, думаю, точно: лось. И прикинь: забыла, как по-немецки ёж. Потом уже в словаре посмотрела. Ну, сую ему бедолагу: мол, такое шайсе приключилось, кранкен животинка, лечи, давай. Назвался лосем - люби ёжиков..

Так он по жизни Айболитом оказался: рожа перекосилась, чуть не плачет
бедняжка. Тампонами протёр, чуть ли не облизал и укол засандалил. Блин, думаю, мало ёжику своих иголок. И понёс в операционную. Подождите, говорит, около часа.
Ну, уходить как-то стремно - жду. Часа через полтора выползает этот лось.
Табло скорбное, как будто у меня тут родственник загибается.
И вещает: мол, как хорошо, что вы вовремя принесли бедное существо! Травма-де, очень тяжёлая: жить будет, но инвалидом останется.. Сейчас, либе фройляйн, его забирать и даже навещать нельзя: ломняк после наркоза.

Я от такой заботы тихо охреневаю. А тут начинается полный ам энде.
Айболит продолжает: Пару дней пациенту (nоtа bеnе: ёжику!) придётся полежать в отделении реанимации (для ёжиков, н/// х?!!!), а потом сможете его забирать. У меня, наверное, на лице было написано: А на хрена мне дома ёжик-инвалид?!..
Он спохватывается: Но, может быть, это для вас обременительно и чересчур ответственно ( ё-мое!!!). Тогда вы можете оформить животное в приют (бля!!!). Если же все-таки вы решите приютить его, понадобятся некоторые бюрократические формальности..

Понимаю, что ржать нельзя: немец грустный, как на похоронах фюрера.
Гашу лыбу и спрашиваю: - Договор об опеке (над ёжиком, епт!!!) -
отвечает, - Да, а также характеристику из магистрата. Я уже еле сдерживаюсь, чтобы не закатиться. На ежика? , - спрашиваю. Этот зоофил на полном серьёзе отвечает: - Нет, характеристика в отношении вашей семьи, фройляйн. В документе должны содержаться сведения о том, не обвинялись ли вы или члены вашей семье в насилии над животными (изо всех сил гоню из головы образ Гельмута, грубо сожительствующего с ёжиком!). Кроме того, магистрат должен подтвердить, имеете ли вы материальные и жилищные условия достаточные для опеки над животным (не слишком ли мы бедны для ёжика, с///ка!!!). У меня, блин, ещё сил хватило сказать: мол, я посоветуюсь с близкими, прежде чем пойти на такой ответственный шаг, как усыновление ёжика. И прашиваю: сколько я должна за операцию? Ответ меня додавил.

"О, нет, -говорит, -вы ничего не должны! У нас действует федеральная программа по спасению животных, пострадавших от людей". И дальше  - зацени: "Наоборот, вы получите премию в сумме ста евро за своевременное обращение к нам. Вам отправят деньги почтовым переводом (... восемь, девять - аут!!!).
Мы благодарны за вашу доброту. Данке шен, гуторехциг фройляйн, ауфвидерзейн!" В общем, домой шла в полном угаре, смеяться уже сил не было.

----------


## An-Z

Боянистая история, этой девушке потом было не до смеха, потому как нашлись зелёные, которые озабочены сокращением роста популяции мелких хищников, кормом которых как раз являются ёжики и вот эта самая девица нарушив ессественый ход событий нанесла этим самым хищникам непоправимый (ну конечно..) ущерб. По данному факту они и обратились в суд. В итоге разразился целый хроливар между различными группировками зелёных... Так что дури хватает и  у них...

----------


## Холостяк

Мне больше понравилась история про бедных сирот которых..., по прихоти властьимущих России (которых в США не пустили за их беспредел), запретили усыновлять в благополучное государство.., под предлогом единичного случая.., и оставили чтоб эти сироты детскими домами вымирали в России..., как вот тут в Кемеровской области 27 детей от голода... Вот это реально забавно, что ёжики тут просто смех вызывают.

----------


## An-Z

А мне больше понравилась история как камунист с справедливоросом местами в думе торговали - вот она "ум, честь и совесть нашей эпохи"!
И правильно, что *собираются* не отдавать детей в пиндосию, случай гибели усыновлённых детей далеко не единичен, их "родители" отделываются очень мягким наказанием. Кроме того, деятели отдающие наших детей америкосам построили на этом неплохой бизнес, давно пора эту камарилью разгонять.. Сильно переживаете за сироток? Усыновите или удочерите кого либо или помогите делом...
За гибель инвалидов в Кемерово кто то ответит, надеюсь что кто-то отвечает в штатах за расстрелы в школах, супермаркетах, кинотеатрах. Типа сурового наказания Брейвика за массовую бойню...

----------


## Nazar

> И правильно, что *собираются* не отдавать детей в пиндосию, случай гибели усыновлённых детей далеко не единичен, их "родители" отделываются очень мягким наказанием. Кроме того, деятели отдающие наших детей америкосам построили на этом неплохой бизнес, давно пора эту камарилью разгонять.. Сильно переживаете за сироток? Усыновите или удочерите кого либо или помогите делом...


Андрей, в том-то и дело, что у нас абсолютное большинство граждан, не готовы брать к себе сирот, по разным причинам, но зато мы с пеной у рта орем, что надо запретить это делать американцам. Случай действительно не единичный, но на фоне того сколько детей туда усыновляется, причем проблемных детей ( я имею в виду больных ), это мизер...хотя я конечно понимаю, что смерть любого ребенка, не может быть так оценена.
Почитай Андрей...«Кровавый счет не в нашу пользу». Гибель детей в приемных семьях: мифы и реальность &mdash; Измени одну жизнь 
эта статья написана еще в августе, до законов магнитского и яковлева, а главное обрати внимание на цифры, приведенные внизу. У нас в прошлом году приемных детей погибло из-за насилия больше, чем за 20 лет в США.
Лично мне этот закон напомнил "беззубый" ответ, типа сам дурак. Уже в штатах с нашей коррупцией бороться начали, а у нас в правительстве дибилизмом занимаются, лишая многих детей, счастливого детства....

----------


## Холостяк

Сегодня в России в детских домах содержится 654 тысячи детей. Ежегодно более 10 тысяч матерей отказываются от новорожденных и оставляют их в роддомах. Наша страна лидирует по количеству абортов. И вот власть которая виновата в этом положении в очередной раз выступила «в защиту детства». Дискуссии и споры вокруг закона «Димы Яковлева» вероятно, не улягутся и в наступающем 2013 году. О проблемах, которые создал этот закон, как для детей, так и для тех иностранцев, которые желали и желают их усыновить написано много. 
Путин заявил «… надо сделать всё внутри своей собственной страны для того чтобы обеспечить будущее всех детей в том числе сирот или оставшихся без попечения родителей». Сразу возникает вопрос, кто мешал делать это раньше? На моей памяти последние десять лет Путин постоянно говорит о борьбе с беспризорностью, о проблемах детских домов и о преступлениях против детей. Ну и что в результате? Детская смертность остаётся высокой, преступность в отношении несовершеннолетних растёт, детские дома и приюты горят вместе с воспитанниками. Больше миллиона беспризорных детей – это тоже результат «борьбы с беспризорностью». На самом деле судьба сирот власть совершенно не волнует. Проливая крокодиловы слёзы по поводу усыновлённых в США российских детей, власть как то забывает, что именно она своей политикой плодит миллионы сирот в нашей стране. Именно по вине президента и единороссовской Думы у нас внедряется ювенальная юстиция, детей отбирают у родителей и отдают в приюты и детские дома. И ещё большой вопрос, где сироты в большей безопасности в заокеанских семьях или в российских детдомах. Если бы судьба брошенных детей всерьёз беспокоила господина президента или детского, прости Господи, «омбдусмена» Астахова, они бы не занимались использованием сирот как заложников в политической игре, а озаботились бы поддержкой российских семей. 
Ещё один вопрос, который хотелось бы задать – почему судьбой усыновлённых детей власть озаботилась только сейчас? Что, ни Путин, ни Матвиенко, ни Астахов не знали до сих пор о проблеме? Знали, конечно, но им было наплевать. А вот когда возникла политическая потребность защитить интересы жулья и воров, то они в качестве заложников использовали детей. Катастрофическую ситуацию, которая сложилась в целом стране и в сфере защиты детства в частности современная власть решить не может. В первую очередь потому, что сама целенаправленно разрушает страну, и уничтожает русский народ. Только смена правящего режима и установление в стране русской национальной власти спасёт Россию.

Сейчас этим новым "законом" фактически не решают вопрос по детям, а наоборот усугубили ситуацию - теперь морить их будут дома, а кто выживет отдадут в Армию где их встретят и продолжат гноить подобные ставленники власти типа сердюкова...., как и гундяй уже подключился....





А Зюга уже как тот старпЁр из политборо ЦК КПСС так махрово засел и пристроился...

----------


## FLOGGER

Нечасто  я соглашаюсь с Холостяком, но в данном случае возразить нечего. Изложено все правильно.
И какие "головы" подключились к решению проблемы! Один выклянчил (и сразу получил!) землю под *кладбище* для детей - сирот, другой предлагает поставить памятник Диме Яковлеву. Может, и еще какие "инициаторы" будут...
Туда же:http://nicolaitroitsky.livejournal.com/3873805.html
Мне кажется, я знаю, от какой "партии" эта депутатша. Но нужно еще круче. Нужно наказывать, если до 20 лет  не родила. Думаю, тюрьма будет подходящее место для "отказниц". А охранники постараются, чтобы она там забеременела. А? Какова идейка? Дарю, едросы!

----------


## Nazar

> Нужно наказывать, если до 20 лет  не родила. Думаю, тюрьма будет подходящее место для "отказниц". А охранники постараются, чтобы она там забеременела. А? Какова идейка? Дарю, едросы!


Ну налог на "яйца" мы уже проходили .....

----------


## Иваныч

> Мне больше понравилась история про бедных сирот которых..., по прихоти властьимущих России (которых в США не пустили за их беспредел), запретили усыновлять в благополучное государство.., под предлогом единичного случая.., и оставили чтоб эти сироты детскими домами вымирали в России..., как вот тут в Кемеровской области 27 детей от голода... Вот это реально забавно, что ёжики тут просто смех вызывают.


..в суде вообще не говорят про замученных голодом детей. Директора обвиняют в превышении должностных полномочий. Это выражалось в том, что он покупал всякие вещи детям на их деньги. Купил диван, зубные щетки, игрушки и что-то еще. Страшный коррупционер, в общем.

Тут надо заметить, что дети с поражением мозга не могут ни говорить, ни ходить. Наверное, судья хотел, чтобы директор деньги им в кроватку клал. Вот ваши денежки, делайте что хотите. Сбегайте, купите мороженого. А из статьи Лайф-ньюса складывалось впечатление, что директора судят именно за то, что он заморил голодом 27 детей.

Тогда я созвонился с корреспондентом, который снимал для нас всю эту историю. Он был в шоке, узнав, что мы собираемся, как и Лайф-ньюс, делать сюжет про злодея-директора.
Он-то думал, что мы делаем сюжет про прокуратуру, решившую заработать галочку.

Потому что тот детский дом для детей с генетическим поражением мозга – это, по сути, хоспис. И директора хосписа решили привлечь за высокую смертность. Она всегда была высокой, но три года назад несколько таких заведений объединили в одно, и статистика показала скачок. Было, к примеру, три учреждения и в каждом умирали по 10 человек в год. Их объединили, и получилось, что в одном учреждении за такой же период умерли уже 30 человек.

Найти доказательств того, что дети умерли от голода или неправильного обращения, прокуратура не смогла. Приезжала комиссия из Минздрава – тоже ничего не накопала. Приезжали от Астахова – не нашли нарушений. Но директор за это время успел надерзить прокурорам, и те уже не могли просто так его отпустить. Стали копать в финансах. Нашли коррупцию про диван и зубные щетки. За это его и судили. Дали условный срок.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, интересно что госдура тоже не возбудилась по этому поводу.



> дети умерли от голода или неправильного обращения


А откуда вообще взялась тема о смерти по этим причинам?

----------


## alexvolf

> Ну налог на "яйца" мы уже проходили .....


Владимир
Во первых с Новым годом! Во-вторых -а что собственно плохого Вы увидели в данном налоге? 
Например,я вообще фанарею с темы об усыновлении америкосами российских детей.Если на то пошло-то почему-бы детей-сирот РФ не отдавать на усыновление в Израиль или к примеру
в Имираты? Думаю и там найдутся "карлики с золотым горбиком.Лозунг-Граждане РФ-Плодите детей космополитов без матери,а зоодно без Родины...  Раз государству ( в лице чиновников) русские  дети обременительны,то пусть будут арабы с евреями,а не только американцы.
Кстати как там у них потом с гражданством будет-ведь не в США родились.

----------


## Nazar

> Владимир
> Во первых с Новым годом!


И Вас так-же.




> Во-вторых -а что собственно плохого Вы увидели в данном налоге?


То, что государство пытается и в этой сфере влезть в мою личную жизнь. Заводить детей, или не заводить, это мое личное дело и оно не должно регламентироваться государством. Сначала надо условия для нормальной жизни и воспитания детей создать, а потом налоги на бездетность придумывать. У нас в очередной раз все через жопу.

По поводу усыновления, Израиль очень хочет усыновлять российских детей, на которых насрать родителям и тем более государству.
ОАЭ запрещает вывоз своих сирот, так как создало там все условия для их содержания и вывод в нормальную, человеческую жизнь. Многие дети сироты, которых на Родине сначала бросила мать, потом государство бросило в дет.дом, потом по наступлении 18 лет, выгнало в коммуналку, или в 33 метровую халупу, будут любить эту самую Родину?
Усыновленные дети.



> Незаконнорожденный ребенок может получить вид на жительство в большинстве случаев. Ребенок, усыновленный до 16 лет, квалифицируется, если он (она) законно живет с новыми родителями не менее двух лет до спонсирования на Грин Карту. Сирота может также получить вид на жительство, если он (она) не достиг 16 лет и был усыновлен гражданами США (см. главу 18 о предоставлении гражданства таким детям).

----------


## Казанец

> Сегодня в России в детских домах содержится 654 тысячи детей


И на каждого из них из госбюджета расходуется, якобы, по 1млн. 200 тысяч рублей в год. А ну как усыновят их? И как же тогда чиновные едросики без этих денег? А их собственные детишки на что будут тогда по ресторанам и ночным клубам тусоваться? В казино зависать?

----------


## alexvolf

> У нас в очередной раз все через жопу.
> 
>  Многие дети сироты, которых на Родине сначала бросила мать, потом государство бросило в дет.дом, потом по наступлении 18 лет, выгнало в коммуналку, или в 33 метровую халупу, будут любить эту самую Родину?


С вашей первой- итоговой фразой нельзя не согласится.Но это порождение -ДЕМОКРАТИЧЕСКОГО выбора  и того законодательного беспредела который рождается в воспаленном мозгу нардепов ГД -по этому поводу можно долго и много говорить,в том числе и о программах НР,ЛДПР, КПРФ и прочих партий различного толка,которые лоббируют формулу ДЕНЬГИ правят МИРОМ...Что касается вашей мысли насчет  сиротского пути согласится не могу. Сироты как известно существовали на земле из покон-веков.Например в Союзе  многие сироты,в том числе и дети оставшиеся без родителей в 37-м прошли через систему детдома(в том числе и НКВД) и стали в последствии вполне успешными людьми -без всяких комплексов...

----------


## alexvolf

> И на каждого из них из госбюджета расходуется, якобы, по 1млн. 200 тысяч рублей в год. А ну как усыновят их? И как же тогда чиновные едросики без этих денег? А их собственные детишки на что будут тогда по ресторанам и ночным клубам тусоваться? В казино зависать?


Казанец
Чиновникам вполне можно хвост придавить через репрессии.Исторический опыт в этом деле наработан сполна-начиная с петровских времен в Российской Империи,так и  сталинизма в Союзе ССР.Выбирать каким методом воспользоваться- есть из чего.Была-бы только политическая воля...

----------


## Nazar

> Что касается вашей мысли насчет  сиротского пути согласится не могу. Сироты как известно существовали на земле из покон-веков.Например в Союзе  многие сироты,в том числе и дети оставшиеся без родителей в 37-м прошли через систему детдома(в том числе и НКВД) и стали в последствии вполне успешными людьми -без всяких комплексов...


Я полностью с этим согласен и знаю много таких детей, но прошедших именно через советские дет.дома, с другим воспитанием, другим отношением и другими ценностями, но разве это повод дать нескольким тысячам детей, которых ежегодно усыновляют, право на счастливое детство и более-менее стабильное и понятное будущее? 
Не запретами и ограничениями надо прививать патриотизм и любовь к Родине, а нормальным, человеческим отношением к тем, кто эту любовь должен проявлять.

----------


## Nazar

> Казанец
> Чиновникам вполне можно хвост придавить через репрессии.Исторический опыт в этом деле наработан сполна-начиная с петровских времен в Российской Империи,так и  сталинизма в Союзе ССР.Выбирать каким методом воспользоваться- есть из чего.Была-бы только политическая воля...


Вы хотите что-бы они сами себя репрессировать начали....Или Вы сейчас видите политическую силу, которая может провести такую инициативу, или может стоит это провернуть путем гражданской войны? В последнем случае, даже не заметите как НАТОвские войска по всей России хозяйничать начнут. Благо договор такой давно заключен, как в различных источниках говорят.

----------


## FLOGGER

Налог на бездетность я ни в коей мере не считаю вмешательством в личную жизнь. Введен он был уже после начала войны. Т.к. понятно, что стране, ведущей тяжелейшую войну нужны деньги. И эти 6% платили далеко не все. Другое дело, что отменен он был лишь после распада СССР, можно было бы и пораньше, наверное. Но никак не раньше 60-х годов, по моему мнению.
Что же касается усыновления сирот иностранцами, то, опять же, не вижу в этом ничего неприемлемого. А почему нет? Если те же амеры усыновляют их уже на протяжении 20 лет и, тем самым, спасают им и жизнь, и здоровье, и даже карьеру, то что в этом плохого? Вырастут, захотят вернуться в Россию - ради бога. Вот только не очень уверен, что захотят. Много написано, что они усыновляют инвалидов. У нас много желающих усыновить инвалида, особенно какого-нибудь дауна или подобного? А без рук, без ног? А те берут, честно говоря, даже не понимаю, почему? Вполне здоровые ведь есть.
А вообще, вся эта история выросла абсолютно на пустом месте, просто из желания насрать америкацам. Вот просто взять и нагадить. Тем более, что договор с амерами на эту тему подписали лишь осенью 12-го года, пару-тройку месяцев назад. То, что сиротам, особенно инвалидам, от этого лучше не будет, я лично уверен. Опять же, благодаря амерам, возможно, что-то сдвинется в этом вопросе в лучшую сторону. Но это, опять же, бабушка надвое сказала. Далеко не факт. По3,14..ят и забудут.(ИМХО).
P.S.А вот тоже "интересная" новость. Не к гражданам, а к "государству":http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4...%3D998994&lr=2
А сколь же там денег разворовали, уже при новом начальнике? 5 дней назад сдали...

----------


## Nazar

> Налог на бездетность я ни в коей мере не считаю вмешательством в личную жизнь. Введен он был уже после начала войны. Т.к. понятно, что стране, ведущей тяжелейшую войну нужны деньги. И эти 6% платили далеко не все.


Я согласен, тяжелейшая война, чудовищное землетрясение, чернобыльская авария, олимпиада и так далее, государству всегда нужны деньги и изощренность чиновничьих умов, при генерировании способов изъятия средств у населения - безгранична.

----------


## FLOGGER

> не отдавать детей в пиндосию, случай гибели усыновлённых детей далеко не единичен, их "родители" отделываются очень мягким наказанием.


Вот здесь Радио ЭХО Москвы :: Почему приемных родителей в США оправдывают после гибели российских детей / Комментарии написано как на самом деле обстоят дела в Штатах с судами по этим и подобным делам.

----------


## Nazar

> написано как на самом деле обстоят дела в Штатах с судами по этим и подобным делам.


Очередной поток лжи, льющийся из уст наших чиновников, политизированных журнализдов типа мамонтовых и зомбиящика...

----------


## alexvolf

> Очередной поток лжи, льющийся из уст наших чиновников, политизированных журнализдов типа мамонтовых и зомбиящика...


Согласен- пропагандистскую ложь исключать нельзя,а уж тем более слепо верить тому,что кто-то,что-то написал. Однако, если смотреть трезво на вещи, то
возникает вопрос-что движет самими теми мерикосами которые стремятся к усыновлению российских детей?О практицизме и хитрожопости американцев говорить не буду,а тогда что? Человеческое сострадание, .........(далее  перечисляются все положительные черты присущие современному человеку ),а может просто-(без лишнего цинизма)  в доме не хватает  "живой игрушки"?

----------


## Nazar

> что движет самими теми мерикосами которые стремятся к усыновлению российских детей?О практицизме и хитрожопости американцев говорить не буду,а тогда что? Человеческое сострадание, .........(далее  перечисляются все положительные черты присущие современному человеку ),а может просто-(без лишнего цинизма)  в доме не хватает  "живой игрушки"?


1) Они усыновляют и американских детей.
2) Больше всего усыновляется детей из Китая. ( Россия на третьем месте в этом списке, после Эфиопии ).
3) Простота процедуры усыновления.
4) Не исключаю и верю в искренность этих намерений.
5) Большие проблемы с рождением собственных детей, как мне кажется империя начинает постепенно вырождаться и таким образом пытается спасти свой генофонд.
6) Тем более страна многонациональна и в отличии он нас, гораздо более терпима ( я говорю не о педерастах, а о людях другого цвета кожи и разреза глаз ), по-этому усыновляются дети из всех регионов мира. Мы же не можем усыновить своих..
Вы что-нибудь слышали о случаях усыновления американских детей, гражданами из России? Или вообще детей из других стран, из той-же Кении, Эфиопии и так далее.
Это я к тому, что перед тем как везде искать своих врагов, вселенские заговоры против великой православной России, надо разобраться в себе, а потом запрещать другим делать то, что мы отказываемся делать сами.

----------


## Казанец

Вот любопытное интервью Пионтковского:
"Дело Сердюкова" | Андреевский блог | Статьи | Каспаров.Ru
и вот посвежее:
http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/piontkovsky_a/972412-echo/

Упаси бог, никого ни за что не собираюсь агитировать или убеждать, поскольку просто наблюдаю, и мнение этого не самого глупого человека просто заслуживает того, чтобы его прочитать и принять к сведению. Во всяком случае, изложенная информация многое объясняет, делает понятнее *возможные* истоки происходящих в России внутриполитических процессов. А мы просто понаблюдаем, что будет происходить в ближайшем будущем. Можно даже по Ильфу-Петрову надеть пикейные жилеты и порассуждать:"Да-а-а, Бриан - это голова. Я бы ему палец в рот не положил бы".

----------


## Холостяк

*Задорнов о Сердюкове*
Сердюкова сняли - радость всенародная! Но если вдуматься, чему радоваться? Печалиться надо. Ведь беда не в том, что он натворил, - от него другого и нечего было ожидать. Беда в том, что его вообще на этот пост назначили!

Не Сердюков виноват в том, что он воспринял российскую армию как своё собственное дело. Типа того кооператива, в котором он начинал мастерить табуретки. Кстати, те, кто эти табуретки видел, утверждают, что они были очень даже качественные. Недаром ему погоняло дали "Табуреткин". Ничего лучшего в жизни, чем табуретки, он для человечества не создал. Говорят, огромную партию даже в армию поставил. Видимо, когда Путин уверял россиян /уже после снятия Сердюкова/, что министр обороны всё-таки что-то хорошее для армии сделал, имел в виду именно эти табуретки.

В армии его остроумцы называли Фельдмебель!

Так что беда не в Сердюкове. Он от природы спекулянт. Просто сегодня спекулянтов называют бизнесменами. Беда в том, что его назначили на пост министра обороны. И радоваться мы бы могли всенародно не его снятию, а если бы Путин с Медведевым прилюдно за это попросили прощения. Могут вместе - тандемом, могут по одному. Им бы это зачлось в жирнейший плюс. Представляете в новостях: Президент вдруг встаёт в такую позу первоклассника, который опоздал на урок и говорит: "Это я виноват во всём, что произошло. Я больше так делать не буду, я осознал, что был неправ. Да-да, я понял: того, что Сердюков женился на дочери моего товарища, недостаточно для назначения на пост министра обороны. Простите меня, люди добрые, честное пионерское, такое больше не повторится. Просто, когда мы его назначали, я был уверен, что он справится, но жизнь показала, что он нас подвёл. Мало того, что проворовался, так ещё и оказался неверным мужем".

Нормально, да? Пока министр обороны изменял Родине, разваливая армию, его никто не трогал. А когда жене-дочери лучшего друга Главного изменил, тут-то и вспомнили, что до этого он изменял ещё и Родине!

Конечно, о подобном извинении от лица Кремля можно только мечтать. Хотя и уверен, что если бы Президент на подобное решился, его рейтинг подскочил бы так, что ему впредь захотелось бы ещё покаяться и за Фурсенко, и за Голикову, и за всех остальных. Вошёл бы во вкус! Присел бы на иглу покаяния. Вот это бы точно пошло Родине на пользу. И ему, кстати, тоже.

Даже если бы он, как актёр, в это покаяние сыграл, и то бы ему поверили. Ведь актёр он замечательный. Помните, как замироточил после выборов? А то, видишь ли, сняли и гордятся: вот, мол, мы какие честные - боремся с коррупцией. С какой коррупцией? Которую вы сами породили? Тоже мне тарасы бульбы нашлись! Или вы действительно верили в то, что Сердюков-Табуреткин сделает российскую армию мощной под руководством баб?

Спросите любого военного - никто Табуреткина не уважает, кроме тех, кто прилепился к финансовой схеме акционерного общества под названием "Российская армия", в котором контрольный пакет принадлежит министру, а почти все остальные акции - его гаремным бабам. По коридорам Министерства - забавные кадры показывали - расхаживают этакие кошки с когтями длиннее юбок. К армии имели отношение лишь боевой раскраской на лице и ещё потому что быстрее других исполняли команду "Ложись!" Не Министерство, а Кошкин дом! МиниСТЕРВСТВО.

Знаете первый позор Сердюкова перед российскими военными? Вскоре после его назначения министром показали, как он стучится кому-то из вице-премьеров в дверь кабинета и спрашивает: "Можно?" Ни один военный человек такого вопроса не задаёт. Для военного "Можно?" - стыд и позор. Военный спрашивает "Разрешите войти?". Интересно, если он стучался так к Путину, что ему ответил наш Генералиссимус? "Соблаговолите, любезнейший"?

Возмужали русские бабы! В 1917 году целый батальон женщин не мог защитить Зимний дворец от горстки пролетариата с его главным оружием - булыжником. А теперь? Горстка баб развалила целую российскую армию!

Судя по последним статьям, кого-то из этих кошек всё-таки посадят и далеко не в Кошкин дом. Вообще, учитывая последние затеянные государством уголовные дела и те посадки, которые уже состоялись, типа Pussy Riot и других, я смело предсказываю, что скоро женские колонии и зоны сильно похорошеют! Реальный гламурняк будет тянуть срок на нарах со стразами и ходить в робе от Армани и Луи Витона. Кто бы посоветовал, кстати, Луи Витону перестать строчить сумки для японцев и перейти на робы для русских бизнеследей. Реально больше бы заработал.

А вот если Сердюков попадёт на зону, его даже жалко. Ведь он по уголовщине пойдёт. Реально опустят не только паханы, но и их шестёрки. Потому что паханы, в отличие от наших правителей, измены Родине не прощают. Хотя нет худа без добра. Похудеет, скинет сердючный жир. Впрочем, такой, как он, всегда выход из положения найдёт. За те бабки, которые у него есть, он сможет добиться, чтобы его перевели тянуть срок на женскую зону ночным вертухаем. На худой конец, построит себе личную пятизвёздочную тюрягу и ещё на этом бизнес сделает. Такая пятизвёздочная тюряга быстро будет заполняться. На зонах - по НТВ показывали - теперь самодеятельность есть, и Сердюкову уже роль приготовили в пьесе Островского "Не всё коту масленица".

А хотелось бы посмотреть, как Сердюков на зоне вернётся к трудовым навыкам молодости, к своему любимому делу, к табуреткам. Ведь его истинное призвание - это табуретки. А призвание - дороже звания!

Шутки шутками, а я лично жду от наших правителей извинения и даже верю в то, что они сообразят, как это им сегодня выгодно. Иначе доверие народа вернуть будет трудно. Хотя, понимаю, нелегко на это пойти, ведь понимают, какой стыд произошёл по их вине. Ну, не хотят всенародно, пускай у своего наставника от церкви прощения попросят. Покаются! Ведь они верующие, наши правители. Видели, как на Пасхе крестились? Синхрон, как в фигурном катании, - единогласная оценка "6.0". Трогательно бы получилось: целует премьер руку Святейшему и говорит: "Простите меня, святой отец, за Сердюкова и за то, что он натворил. Это я виноват, а не он. Неправильно раб Божий понял мою установку на модернизацию!" - и так искреннее он это произнесёт, что вдруг промахнётся и поцелует святого отца... в часы! И добавит: "И благослови меня, святой отец, чтобы и мне когда-нибудь такие часы от Господа достались!"

Вообще жалко нашего премьера Медведева: она так боролся за модернизацию армии, так боролся! С таким энтузиазмом одобрил закупку у Франции вертолётоносцев, которую лоббировал Саркози. Да и как было не одобрить? Они такие модернизированные! В них столько новаций, разных кнопочек, экранов... И неважно, что российской армии они не нужны. Зато красивенькие!

А теперь об этой закупке умолчать не удастся - во Франции против Саркози уголовное дело затеяли и во всеуслышание заявили о коррупционной составляющей в делах с российским "Оборонсервисом". Вообще само слово восхитительно - "оборонсервис". Сервис в обороне. Враг напал, а ему раз - сервис предоставило Министерство обороны.

Или премьер, будучи Президентом, ещё таким несмышлёнышем был, что не узнал стоимость этой закупки - больше миллиарда евро? Или поверил Саркози на слово, сколько каждый вертолётоносец с кнопочками стоит?

Вспоминается фраза из моего выступления годичной давности: "Армию модернизировали-модернизировали, да не вымодернизировали!" В связи с уголовными делами, которые затеяли во Франции, Сердюкова уже "в мешке" не утаишь.

Уголовное дело, которое заведут на всех "сподвижников" Сердюкова - это, друзья мои, надводная часть айсберга. А вот откроется ли когда-нибудь подводная?

Например, расскажут нам, какие боевые машины, необходимые для горячих точек России, закупались "Оборонсервисом" (ну, естественно, для сервиса) и в других странах? Какие достойные наследники танка Т-34 - BMW 525, BMW 740, Porsche Cayenne, Mercedes-Benz S500... И это ещё не предел! Все они были оснащены совершенно поразительными запредельно модернизированными акустическими системами: враг напал, а мы как шандарахнули его музыкой из BMW! Да и ещё БТР Land Cruiser с bluetooth.

Всё это - модернизация по Медведеву. Медведернизация! Для её осуществления был создан специальный армейский рыночный штаб. Базарный Вермахт.

И кто должен извиняться перед народом? Сердюков? Евонные бабы? Биографию Марины Чубкиной видели? В 30 лет она уже была действительным государственным советником Российской Федерации третьего класса! Это соответствует генерал-майору в армии и контр-адмиралу во флоте. Между прочим, "советника" Марине Чубкиной присвоил лично Владимир Путин в июле 2012 года. Между прочим, совсем недавно. Он не хочет за это назначение попросить у народа прощения?

"Признаю себя виновным и больше никогда так делать не буду! Бизнеследей назначать официальными фаворитками. Ну, ошибся. Ну, не знал, что на неё жаловались обманутые дольщики и те, кто не получил обещанные квартиры, потому что в них въехали высокопоставленные военные. Я, ваш Генералиссимус, даю вам честное слово!"

Кстати, Марина Чубкина очень даже молодца. Успела схильнуть из-под Сердюкова и залечь под РЖД. Как раз вовремя. Перед тем, как разразился скандал. А может, она засланный казачок? Всё, где она работает, постепенно разваливается. Баба - вирус!

Кстати, на досуге она пишет стихи. Вот одно из её "творений":

Федору Михайловичу Достоевскому

Уж скоро двести лет с тех пор, как мы осознаем творенье
Нетленных дневников его, петровского следа забвенье.
Он расчленил толпы пороки, проник он в сердце, свет искав.
Собора тайну приоткрывши, бескрайность веры постигав.

Столь много время уделяя беспечной карте и вину,
Шальной любви и тем припадкам, что свыше посланы ему.
В лучах забвенья предаваясь, смотря на мучеников лик,
Он, в исступленье пребывая, клонил главу над трупом сих.

Поставил жизнь на карту-поиск - познать каков он человек,
Какая тайна скрыта рядом и что под камнем прячет сих.
Восславил град, возвысив к небу двойное шествие его.
Одно в воде, в тумане, в бликах болота топкого ворот.

Он видел шествие коня, что возложил глыбы на плечи,
Он понимал душой, что здесь его поглотит город вечный.
Двойник, туман, дома желтей и сумрачней все ж с каждым годом,
Люд сумасшествие несет, глотая жадно воздух с "гроба".

Живя в капкане сует мирских, душа знавала истин свет,
Душой владел он тайной бытья и человеческих побед.
Пророком быв, оставив славу, он человеку завещал,
Нести свой крест, познав страданья, огонь в очах зажечь и ждать.

Он стал для многих сам учитель, молва ходила по нему.
Искал Христа, искал спасенья и верил в счастья красоту.
Не многим быв в веках тех давних, он поглощает здесь, сейчас,
Когда исчез в пути том дальнем, теперь, сейчас он близок нам.

Еще страница, еще законы, мы верим в то, что час придет
Просить прощенья и отчаянно читать листы печатных строк.
Бежит, течет река забвенья, времен зыбучие пески,
Но жизнь его продолжат где-то, чрез много лет, где нас не ждут.

И напоследок несколько слов об армии вообще. Заметили: уже несколько лет думают, гадают, решают, какую реформу по реорганизации армии провести? И сейчас спор идёт: два года служить нужно или полтора, сколько человек должно быть в армии? Знаете, почему? Чтобы деньги и на этом деле сэкономить и поделить!

Чего, казалось бы, спорить? Армия должна быть, как в СССР, чтобы в мире с нашей Россией считались, чтобы не вытирали об неё ноги. То, что Путин послал Обаму по матушке, это приятно, но он бы лучше по матушке послал большинство своих министров. А посылать Обаму бессмысленно - подкрепить-то свои слова ему нечем. Армия-то у нас сейчас модернизированная: BMW, "мерседесы", "порше" с акустическими системами и блютусами; одетая в форму от Юдашкина. Ей впору участвовать в бразильском маскараде. А не Родину защищать. А впереди должен идти Сердюков с маршальским жезлом и в бикини. За ним Кошкин дом - министервы евонные.

Действительно, зачем нам такая отсталая армия, как в советское время, с которой считался весь мир. Одни затраты! Ради неё, что ли, нефть гоняем и газ пускаем? Я предлагаю сегодняшним модернизаторам и Медведеву подумать вот о чём: вообще к чёртовой матери послать нашу армию и набирать для неё на Западе легионеров. Пускай в нашей армии служат гастарбайтеры из Молдавии, Таджикистана. Очень хорошими служивыми окажутся негры из беднейших стран Африки. А чтобы им платить по минимуму, надо в контракте указать длительность рабочего дня службы. И чтобы Родину защищали по контракту только в рабочие часы. Можно взять в аренду пару американских боевых взводов. Несколько китайских батальонов арендовать. У китайцев самая дешевая на сегодняшний день рабочая сила. Зато соблюдем геополитический баланс и политкорректность.

А ведь после службы в советской армии каждый сосунок возвращался домой мужиком! Я служил недолго, но благодаря армии потом в жизни со многими трудностями справлялся легче, без нытья и жалоб. Умел принимать самостоятельные решения и отвечать за свои поступки.

Кстати, нашему премьеру хорошо было бы хотя бы месячишко в армии послужить. В казарме пожить. Чтобы научился за свои слова отвечать, а то слов много, а дела мало.

"Армию модернизировали-модернизировали, да не вымодернизировали!" А вот речи нашего премьера с каждым днём всё модерновее: надо же ребёнок себе две игрушки нашёл: Сколково и армию. А впрочем, за всё будет теперь отвечать Сердюков. Причём отвечать будет с конфискацией имущества. То есть у него армию конфискуют.

Но для того чтобы такую армию, как советская, организовать после всего, что произошло за последние годы - после того, как продали подводные лодки, морские корабли, изничтожили ракеты, - да что я повторяюсь, это и так каждый здравомыслящий в России знает ¬- нужны огромные средства. А где их взять, когда они все расходятся по олигархам? Но и этого ещё, оказывается, мало. Надо и на сегодняшних армейских ошмётках сэкономить и поделить. Невольно вспоминается персонаж одной моей миниатюры: "Как говорит наш пахан на зоне: “Ежели реформу затеяли, значит, бабки недоделили. И не надо лохматить бабушку!"

P.S. Самое смешное обвинение на армейскую тему выдвинуто нашему модельеру Юдашкину. Мол, из-за скреативленной им формы, наши солдаты чихают, кашляют и ходят в соплях. Ну, в соплях наши солдаты ходят, не потому что они простужаются, а потому что половина призывников - сопляки. Набрали из тех, кто даже не сумел отмазаться. То есть совсем никчёмыши. А на Юдашкина свалили всё весьма находчиво. Но тот тоже перец тертый. Тут же правдой на правду ответил. Мол: "Я совсем другие костюмы креативил, и я не виноват, что их так обезобразили - убрали блестящие пряжки на карманах, стразы вдоль лампасов и отказались от итальянских шарфов, которые очень элегантно бы смотрелись, обмотанными вокруг солдатских шей".

Ещё поговаривают, что в будущем солдатские портянки Юдашкину уже не закажут, только Луи Витону!

Михаил ЗАДОРНОВ

Ссылка: http://www.dal.by/news/2/30-11-12-24/

----------


## Nazar

Оченно сильно плюсую.
Все правильно Михаил Николаевич написал.

----------


## Иваныч

Текст взят в ЖЖ у tatiana_jm

В трех главных сегодняшних европейских газетах публикуется открытое обращение представителей интеллектуальной элиты Европы- философов, писателей, журналистов. Подписанты:Vassilis Alexakis, Hans Christoph Buch, Juan Luis Cebrián, Umberto Eco, György Konrád, Julia Kristeva, Bernard-Henri Levy, Antonio Lobo Antunes, Claudio Magris, Salman Rushdie, Fernando Savater , Peter Schneider.

Предлагаю вниманию публики текст (для сопоставления с Евразийским проектом)

Европа не в кризисе, Европа умирает.
Естественно, не Европа – территория, а Европа – идея.
Европа как мечта и как проект.
Европа, созвучная духу, провозглашенному Эдмундом Гуссерлем в его знаменитых речах, произнесенных в Вене и Берлине в 1938 году, накануне нацистской катастрофы.
Европа как воля и представительство, как мечта и здание, Европа, которую воздвигли наши отцы, Европа, которая смогла трансформироваться в новую идею, которая смогла дать только что вышедшим из Второй мировой войны народам мир, благоденствие и беспрецедентную по своим масштабам демократию, та Европа, которая теперь, на наших глазах распадается в очередной раз.
Распадается в Афинах, одной из своих колыбелей, в обстановке равнодушия и цинизма соседних народов: было время, когда движение эллинофилов начала ХIХ века, участники которого, от Шатобриана и до Байрона, от Берлиоза до Делакруа, от Пушкина до юного Виктора Гюго, все великие мастера, поэты, великие умы Европы, мчались на ее спасение и вносили вклад в ее освобождение. Сегодня мы далеки от этого, и создается впечатление, что наследники тех великих европейцев во времена, когда эллины ведут свою великую битву против новой формы упадка и зависимости, не способны сделать ничего лучшего как посыпать их упреками, клеймить и презирать – в виде плана жесткой экономии, навязанного в виде программы сокращения расходов, которую заставляют выполнять путем угроз — и это грозит Греции потерей суверенитета, того самого, который она и изобрела.
Распадается в Риме, ее второй колыбели, ее втором пьедестале, второй матрице (третья – это дух Иерусалима) ее морали и мудрости, втором месте, где было изобретено это разделение между законом и правом, между человеком и гражданином, которое лежит в основе современной модели демократии, которая столько дала не только Европе, но и всему миру; этот римский источник, зараженный ядом берлусконизма, который никак не может исчезнуть, эта культурная и духовная столица, которую иногда включают, вместе с Испанией, Португалией Грецией и Ирландией в знаменитую "PIIGS", и которой устраивают публичную порку финансовые учреждения без совести и памяти, эту страну, которая научила Европу делать мир прекраснее, и она сейчас похожа, с основаниями для этого или без, на больного континента. Какое убожество! Какое посмешище! 
Распадается во всех частях: с запада до востока, с севера до юга, в обстановке роста популизма и шовинизма, идеологий исключения и ненависти, тех самых, для которых миссия Европы заключалась в их маргинализации и ослаблении, а теперь они бесстыдно вновь поднимают голову. Как далека эта эпоха от той, когда на улицах Франции, в знак солидарности со студентом, оскорбленным представителем одной из партий с памятью, такой же ничтожной, как и ее идеи, люди пели " Мы все – немецкие евреи!». Какими далекими кажутся сегодня те движения солидарности Лондона, Берлина, Рима, Парижа с диссидентами из той, другой Европы, которую Милан Кундера называл плененной Европой и которая казалась сердцем континента! А где сейчас тот малый интернационал свободных душ, которые 20 лет назад боролись за ту самую европейскую душу, которая принимала в себя Сараево, находящееся в тот момент под бомбежками и в обстановке «этнических чисток» Где он? Почему его не слышно? 

И еще. Европа гибнет по вине этого нескончаемого кризиса евро, который, как мы все это чувствуем, абсолютно не решается, Разве не является химерой эта абстрактная единая валюта, не привязанная никоим образом к экономикам, ресурсам и сходным налоговым системам? Разве не является очевидным, что единственной общей валютой, которая действительно работала, была (марка после Zollverein, лира итальянского единства, швейцарский франк и доллар), та валюта, которая опирались на единый политический проект? Разве не существует железного закона, который гласит, что для существования единой валюты необходимо наличие хотя бы минимального общего бюджета, хотя бы минимальных общих правил, общих принципы инвестирования, то есть того, что называется обшей политикой? 
Теорема беспошадна.
Без федерации никакая монета не выдержит.
Без политического единства единая валюта может продержаться несколько десятилетий, а потом, в обстановке войны или кризиса, исчезнет. 
Другими словами, без серьезного продвижения в политической интеграции, обязательной для всех, в соответствии с общеевропейскими договоренностям, но которую ни один политик не собирается принимать всерьез, без отказа от полномочий со стороны национальных государств, без честного признания поражения этих самых «суверенитетчиков», которые толкают своих граждан к скукоживанию, евро исчезнет, так же, как исчез бы доллар, если бы 150 лет назад в Гражданской войне победили южане.
Раньше говорили: социализм или варварство!
Сегодня мы должны сказать: политический союз или варварство!
А еще лучше: федерализм или взрыв, и в безумии взрыва – социальный регресс, неустойчивость, безработица, нищета!
 И еще лучше: Или Европа делает еще один шаг, решающий, к политической интеграции, или она навсегда уходит из Истрии и присоединяется к хаосу!
Нет другого выбора: политический союз или смерть! 
Смерть, которая может принять разные формы и еще некоторое время помедлить. 
Можно продержаться еще два, три, пять, 10 лет, и это может сопровождаться многочисленными ремиссиями, которые могут создать еще и еще раз впечатление того, что худшее уже позади.
Но она придет. Европа уйдет из Истории. В той или иной форме. И если чего-нибудь не предпримет, исчезнет. Это уже перестало быть гипотезой, неясной тревогой, красной тряпкой, которой машут перед строптивыми европейцами. Это данность. Это непреодолимая и фатальная неизбежность. Все остальное – магический трюки одних, маленькие договоренности других, фонды солидарности тут, стабилизационные банки там – все это годится только для того, чтобы отсрочить конец и поддерживать в умирающем иллюзию продления.

----------


## FLOGGER

Задорнов, как всегда, силен "задним умом". Поняв, что уже МОЖНО, он всей силой своего плоского юмора, "навалился" на мертвого льва. Пнуть мертвого льва норовит каждый, это давно известно. А где был этот остряк пару лет назад? Да, даже, хотя бы год назад, когда здесь народ поражался бессмысленности покупки "Мистралей"?!
Короче, Задорнов, в своем репертуаре. А репертуар у него такой, что я, например, уже давно не смотрю по телеку его концерты. Именно, в силу убогости его "юмора".
P.S. Кстати, насчет баб. В Сети были уже и ссылки, и фото, и биографии баб, которых привел и Шойгу.

----------


## Казанец

> Задорнов, как всегда, силен "задним умом". Поняв, что уже МОЖНО, он всей силой своего плоского юмора, "навалился" на мертвого льва. Пнуть мертвого льва норовит каждый, это давно известно. А где был этот остряк пару лет назад? Да, даже, хотя бы год назад, когда здесь народ поражался бессмысленности покупки "Мистралей"?!
> Короче, Задорнов, в своем репертуаре. А репертуар у него такой, что я, например, уже давно не смотрю по телеку его концерты. Именно, в силу убогости его "юмора".
> P.S. Кстати, насчет баб. В Сети были уже и ссылки, и фото, и биографии баб, которых привел и Шойгу.


Полностью согласен. Задорнов - второй Петросян. Тошнит уже.

----------


## Холостяк

Уж все знают, что обосрать можно любого от матери Терезы до Иисуса Христа, я уж не говорю про Задорного, который один из кучи жополизов сегодняшней власти публично высказался по поводу и правдиво. 
Мистрали не его дело, как и не его дело Сердюков. Тут он просто проявил гражданское сознание. Если уж предъявлять претензию или просто зачмырить, как вот тут имеет место, так это надо делать по адресу - тем должностным кто обязан был добросовестно исполнять свои обязанности, а не работать "в тандеме" п*здить. 
Я уж не говорю про целую армию офицерья от генералов до лейтенантов, которые в современное время представляют аморфную кучу соплей - которым не дают шмотки как и кинули со шмотьем от Юдашкина, прокатили с денежным довольствием, не дают квартиры и служат они на древнем вооружении которое каждый год перекрашивают в разные цвета (как сортир на даче) и меняют опознавательные знаки, как и им же закупают всякое гавно (типа упомянутых Мистралей или французских вертолетов), при этом их же всех хором обворовывают и имеют по полной, а они только сопли пускают, ноют по Интернету, да еще друг друга жрут на местах... 
Поэтому "задний ум" Задорного в сотню раз смелее, правдивее и действительно поступок мужчины, чем эта целая куча соплей в погонах, которые, кстати, то им на жопу перешивают, то на лоб...
Так что тошнит конкретно по этому случаю не от самого Задорнова как юмориста, а от сказанной правды - того что творится... Мы не обсуждаем Задорного как юмориста, как и Петросяна, я сам их хохмы не перевариваю.. Тут речь идет о том, что правду то сказал, что про Сердюкова, что про Путина с Медведевым и всей этой сложившейся ситуации... Вот от кого и от чего тошнить должно! При этом читая видно, что написано с тонким юморком, профессионально, таки с обращением что "Вас имеют, а Вы удафольствие получаете"..., посмеивается он и над "кучей соплей"...

То, что он раньше не выступал.. Так ему никто и не давал выступить в СМИ, он это у себя в ЖЖ написал, как и никому не дают выступить.. У нас Государственный Центральный канал ОРТ и все СМИ на днях восторженно плясали по поводу убийства бандюка! По всем новостным лентам! Несколько суток напролет! Даже про детство его рассказали! Чумовое событие в масштабах Россеи! Мля! Вот чем нас "кормят"! Криминальное государство...
Я понимаю, что рассказывать про Урок можно на канале "шансон", но уделять столько внимания уголовщине на центральном канале - это уже перебор. Даже этого "в законе" из Грузии из его Родины и то поперли, а в Россию с хлебом солью. То вор в законе, то Министр-ворюга! В России прям эпохи, то по всем каналам про проституток как зарядилиии, что довольно большАя часть страны подалась в эту профессию...., то про ментов как зарядят сплошняком сериалы, новости, криминальную хронику каждый час, что эти их из прессслужбы прям уже как дикторы на постоянной работе в телевизоре - уже другая часть страны в ментовке работает, то про бандитов как зарядит по всем каналам - уже все бандиты, ну из тех кто не проститутка или мент...., то везде гламурные рожи - какой российский канал не включишь, и причем везде одни и теже. 
Про простых людей уже не показывают. Честный труд, честный человек уже не в почете, вымер... , его и по телеку не показывают, не только по центральному каналу, но и по любому другому.
У меня ностальжи уже прям по новостям о какой-нибудь доярке с надоем или колхознике с покосом..., шахтере с набоем или военном - отличнике боевой и политической подготовки...
Я понимаю, что сейчас уже не до колхозников и доярок по телеку, но ни разу не видел передач - как сейчас правители в России рассказывают нам про бизнес, бизнесменов, фермеров - про то как успешно идет бизнес у честного бизнесмена Иванова, который платит налоги, занимается благотворительностью.., не показывают фермерских хозяйств как они выращивают для потребителей и для здоровой нации продукты питания... Нихрена об этом ни слова!!! Если показывают бизнесмена из России так скока у него домов в Лондоне, скока жен и как он в Думе тусуется... Все! Так ведь понятно почему - ведь не расскажешь людям о мутантах-курах которых ща выращивают, как про 200 сортов колбасы из химикатов со вкусом мяса - которые российские бизнесмены делают. Нет ни слова про то как простой человек организовал свой бизнес и процветает или просто скромно и честно трудится.. Нет этого... Нет и рассказа о продукции... Нет ни слова и к примеру про бизнес в частной медицине, которая честно лечит людей, а по телеку во всю крутят про шарлатанов-целителей и целый канал весь день травит про экстрасенсов-шаманов... А если про медицину - так только силиконовые сиськи и пластику! Это аще пипец полный! 
Потому как все знают, что нормально бизнес в России не организовать. Так как честно работая не заработаешь, тем более на гламур и прочую хрень которую по телеку только и пропагандируют. Вот и показывают проституток, ментов и уголовников с министрами..., то, что простых людей и окружает в России.


Тем более вон уже Шойгу баб себе в Армию набрал... Давно понятно - ничего не изменится, как и сами они просто так не уйдут.

----------


## Казанец

> Криминальное государство...


И с вами тоже с готовностью соглашусь. И раз чекисты у власти, удивляться нечему. Изначально уголовная структура, с самого своего рождения, ну а уж когда до власти дорвались, тут уж и говорить нечего. Иосиф Виссарионыч верхушку у них, правда, почистил основательно в 1936-1938 (кому интересно, почитайте протокол обыска у Ягоды, документ рассекречен и находится в открытом доступе), и в очередной раз собирался чистить в 1953-м. Поэтому его и убили.
Статистика:
из 10 первых лиц (руководителей) госбезопасности СССР за его недолгую историю:
3 - расстреляны как враги народа и НЕ РЕАБИЛИТИРОВАНЫ даже после распада СССР
2 - изменили присяге, приняли активное участие в государственном перевороте, но в силу обстоятельств избежали трибунала
То есть каждый второй - предатель. Не многовато для организации с вывеской "госбезопасность"? Только в кавычках и писать...

----------


## Холостяк

Вот уже из новостей... Никаких дел по разворовыванию Армии не будет... 

_"... Из материалов проведенной Главным военным следственным управлением (ГВСУ) СКР доследственной проверки деятельности Анатолия Сердюкова на посту министра обороны следует, что едва ли не все лето 2011 года он провел на элитной закрытой базе отдыха «Житное», расположенной в дельте Волги и принадлежавшей мужу сестры господина Сердюкова Валерию Пузикову. Министр рыбачил, охотился и просто отдыхал с друзьями в постоянно зарезервированном за ним роскошном трехэтажном коттедже на территории «Житного», благодаря которому весь объект получил в кулуарах оборонного ведомства неофициальное название «Сердюковская дача». 
В августе 2011 года на «даче» по приглашению хозяина побывали Дмитрий Медведев и Владимир Путин, в то время президент и премьер-министр России. Как сообщилось тогда, именитые гости поймали судаков на спиннинг, из которых местный повар сделал рыбные котлеты. 
Как следует из материалов проверки деятельности господина Сердюкова, его отдых в низовьях Волги сочетался с деятельностью по благоустройству «охотничьего домика» и прилегающих территорий.. 
Так, например, по команде именитого гостя Минобороны провело озеленение расположенного в пустынной степной местности «Житного»: солдаты-срочники из полка дальней авиации высадили на базе пирамидальные тополя и газонную траву. Воины-железнодорожники, в свою очередь, построили асфальтированную дорогу от базы на юг, в сторону побережья Каспия, чтобы высокопоставленным рыбакам удобнее было вывозить трофеи. По данным ГВСУ, в строительстве участвовал целый батальон, а сама восьмикилометровая дорога с учетом двух мостов и выкупа земли под ней у местной администрации обошлась Минобороны в сумму порядка 100 млн руб. 
Оба эпизода благоустройства коммерческого объекта за счет оборонного ведомства были тщательно проверены ГВСУ и в каждом из случаев военные следователи усмотрели признаки злоупотребления должностными полномочиями, возбудив уголовные дела по ст. 285 УК РФ. ....".
_
Так вот эти гости уже дали команду все закрыть! 
Уже в надзорном ведомстве считают, что следствие, выявившее в ходе проверки прямую личную заинтересованность и причастность господина Сердюкова к финансированию коммерческого объекта за госсчет, не может возбуждать дело «по факту» в том числе и потому, что тем самым нарушает право господина Сердюкова на защиту, предусмотренное законом для подозреваемых.

Вот так то.. НЕЗЯ нарушать право на их неприкосновенность!

----------


## Холостяк

> И с вами тоже с готовностью соглашусь. И раз чекисты у власти, удивляться нечему. Изначально уголовная структура, с самого своего рождения, ну а уж когда до власти дорвались, тут уж и говорить нечего. Иосиф Виссарионыч верхушку у них, правда, почистил основательно в 1936-1938 (кому интересно, почитайте протокол обыска у Ягоды, документ рассекречен и находится в открытом доступе), и в очередной раз собирался чистить в 1953-м. Поэтому его и убили.
> Статистика:
> из 10 первых лиц (руководителей) госбезопасности СССР за его недолгую историю:
> 3 - расстреляны как враги народа и НЕ РЕАБИЛИТИРОВАНЫ даже после распада СССР
> 2 - изменили присяге, приняли активное участие в государственном перевороте, но в силу обстоятельств избежали трибунала
> То есть каждый второй - предатель. Не многовато для организации с вывеской "госбезопасность"? Только в кавычках и писать...


Да хрен там с этим 1937! Тогда было кому эту всю мразь чистить да на Колыму и лесосеку отправлять! Тогда они дело свое сделали да страна в войне победила, в космос полетела и могучей была... Проехали уже все это!
Ох сейчас бы вычистить, да без реабилитации - как тогда чистили!!!! Да некому! 
Сейчас бы статистика была бы "не каждый второй", а "в полном составе"...
Соглашусь и про "госбезопасность". Какая госбезопасность была в 1991 году? Когда страну развалили... А в 1993, когда Верховный Совет расстреливали? Когда промышленность разворовали... Сейчас когда Армию разворовали?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Уж все знают, что обосрать можно любого от матери Терезы до Иисуса Христа, я уж не говорю про Задорного, который один из кучи жополизов сегодняшней власти публично высказался по поводу и правдиво.


Вы все перепутали. Я не обсираю Задорно*ва*, Вы правда заступаетесь за Задорно*го*, а его я не знаю. Я только высказываю свою точку зрения на его творчество. На что имею полное право.



> Мистрали не его дело, как и не его дело Сердюков.


А чего ж тогда лезет?



> Тут он просто проявил гражданское сознание.


О да, конечно! Когда понял, что МОЖНО! Такое же "сознание" проявляли и участники передачи по "России". примерно, через неделю после снятия С.




> Поэтому "задний ум" Задорного в сотню раз смелее, правдивее и действительно поступок мужчины,


Просто новый (очень прошу прощения!) Александр Матросов! Рванул рубаху на груди - и на амбразуру! Режет правду-матку прямо в глаза!



> Тут речь идет о том, что правду то сказал, что про Сердюкова, что про Путина с Медведевым


Какую?! Он открыл что-то новое, чего до него никто не знал?



> Так ему никто и не давал выступить в СМИ,


А я и не знал! Видать, у меня RenTB какое-то особенное, он там у меня чуть не все выходные сидит со своими концертами.



> он это у себя в ЖЖ написал,


В других ЖЖ можно и не то прочитать...

----------


## Холостяк

Уважаемый FLOGGER! Я не по поводу Вашего персонального права высказаться эмоционировал и конкретно не к Вам обращался. Задорного, как и любого другого и так полощут. У меня больше эмоций, что у нас целая куча офицероФ, генералоФ, как это все СМИ трещали - больше чем в любой армии мира, а все оказались шкурами.., армию обокрали, перекрашивают и никто и не пикнет. Задорнов и то уссыкается - если почитать его, то именно он и это доносит, там только фамилии Путин, Медведев, Сердюков в художественном образе "пионеров", но ржет то он не над ними...

Задорном имел право высказаться - высказался.., проявил гражданское самосознание, высказался по-существу и правдиво, и с профессиональным уклоном.. А вот ни народные избранники, ни оппозиция, ни журналисты-правдорубы - никто подобно то и не высказался...., я уж и не говорю про тех кому закупают Мистрали и те кто, носил "подделку" от Юдашкина, которую он оказывается и не делал.
Вот то-то и оно, что у нас вроде все знают, что воруют и страну продолжают с армией разваливать - тока все хором молчат...

Ладно...
Вот тут интересная инфа почитать... Тоже армию "реформировали", а эти "боевые" генералы, "настоящие армейцы-офицеры", защитники-патриоты...., типа не видели не знали!?
*Мифы и басни о «достижениях» военной реформы армии России
*События последних недель минувшего года, связанные с освобождением от занимаемых должностей ряда чиновников и чиновниц Министерства обороны России, до сих пор в центре внимания общества. На сенсационные разоблачения в военном ведомстве пришлось реагировать и политическим деятелям, вплоть до первых лиц государства. Однако логика рассуждений иных высокопоставленных сановников такова: да – проворовались, да – не справились. За что и уволены. Но в целом военную реформу вели в правильном направлении.
Большинство положительных оценок реформ Вооружённых сил РФ исходит от людей, мало сведущих в военном деле и в оборонном строительстве. Они оперируют данными, которые получают от тех же высокопоставленных чиновников Министерства обороны. А потому допущенные ошибки нередко преподносятся как удачи, недостатки выдаются за преимущества.
Так рождались мифы о достижениях военной реформы. Проверить их непросто, поскольку единственным бескомпромиссным экспертом эффективности военно-стратегических, военно-экономических и военно-технических мероприятий, проводимых в государстве, является война. К счастью, у нас есть возможность заняться «мифологией» нового облика, не прибегая к результатам столь кровавой экспертизы. Потому что непредвзятый анализ нового облика – это шанс для исправления допущенных ошибок.

Полностью тута: Мифы и басни о «достижениях» военной реформы армии России

----------


## FLOGGER

> Полностью тута: Мифы и басни о «достижениях» военной реформы армии России


Спасибо, прочитал почти все, интересно. Многое знал, о многом догадывался. И, хотя я и не военный, мое представление о "реформах" С. было именно  таким, как и оценка выставленная в статье. (В той части, что понимал, естественно). Единственно, что хочу напомнить, это то, что идея "компактной, мобильной армии" принадлежит Путину, и выражена она была уже довольно давно. Вот С. ее и реализовывал как мог. Для этого Путину, видимо, и нужен был дилетант. 
Но вот это:



> Грядущий перевод военных академий на десятимесячные курсы обучения


 - по-моему, чисто Сердюковское! Если помните, то, став МО, он "прошел" двух- или трехмесячны "курсы" подготовки, чтоб стать министром! :Mad:  Подумайте сами, если уж *минстра обороны(!)* готовят за три месяца, то уж подполковника готовить дольше в Академии вообще ни к чему! :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> Текст взят в ЖЖ у tatiana_jm
> 
> Европа гибнет по вине этого нескончаемого кризиса евро, который, как мы все это чувствуем, абсолютно не решается, Разве не является химерой эта абстрактная единая валюта, не привязанная никоим образом к экономикам, ресурсам и сходным налоговым системам? Разве не является очевидным, что единственной общей валютой, которая действительно работала, была (марка после Zollverein, лира итальянского единства, швейцарский франк и доллар), та валюта, которая опирались на единый политический проект? Разве не существует железного закона, который гласит, что для существования единой валюты необходимо наличие хотя бы минимального общего бюджета, хотя бы минимальных общих правил, общих принципы инвестирования, то есть того, что называется обшей политикой? 
> Теорема беспошадна.


Иваныч

Спасибо.Давно ждал, когда Евро-Умы  скажут наконец свое слово.Понятно,что Федерацию построить им не удастся в условиях демократии, как правильно замечают подписанты "Без федерации никакая монета не выдержит",а сл-но закат бумаги под названием ЕВРО не за горами,со всеми отсюда вытекающими последствиями.Кстати уже сегодня французские миллиардеры разбегаются из страны-как крысы с тонущего корабля.Обворовывать свой народ -горазды,а платить соц.налоги - "жаба давит"...
Не подскажите, где можно ознакомиться с первоисточником?

----------


## Холостяк

Виктор БАРАНЕЦ

В уголовном деле о строительстве за счет Минобороны (МО) РФ дороги к базе отдыха "Житное" в дельте Волги может появиться второй «авиационный эпизод». Как сообщили корреспонденту «КП» в Следственном комитете, первый был связан с военными вертолетами, которые доставляли на базу рабочих, технику и строительные материалы (база принадлежит Валерию Пузикову - мужу сестры экс-министра обороны Анатолия Сердюкова). Допрошенные в качестве свидетелей генералы ВВС уже признались, что на использование «вертушек» команды шли из МО. А второй эпизод связан с фирмой ООО "Чкалов Авиа". Она базируется на подмосковном военном аэродроме Чкаловский (для того, чтобы коммерсантам устроиться на закрытом военном объекте, нужно было разрешение министра обороны).
По данным следствия, эта фирма обслуживала (за счет государства) доставку в "Житное" VIP-персон и чиновников Минобороны, а также "солдат-озеленителей" (они высаживали тополя вдоль дороги и расстилали травяные ковры (по другим данным, этих солдатиков привозили из части, которая дислоцируется в регионе). На этой неделе в помещениях компании на аэродроме, а также в ее столичном офисе на улице Матросская тишина прошли обыски. Следователи допросили сотрудников и гендиректора фирмы - Анну Третьякову. Любопытно, что ее мать является директором базы отдыха "Житное» - так что семейственностью попахивает и здесь... 
Но самое интересное в расследовании этого уголовного дела по статье 285 УК РФ ("Злоупотребление должностными полномочиями") кроется совсем в другом. «Житное» дело-то изначально возбудили в отношении "неустановленных лиц" (что резонно, ибо имена конкретных фигурантов, которым можно было предъявить мотивированные обвинения, были еще неизвестны). 
А теперь, - говорил автору этих строк сотрудник СК, - когда собрана куча свидетельских показаний, документов, когда появился совершенно определнный круг подозреваемых «установленных лиц», преступно злоупотреблявших своими полномочиями, требуется следующий логический шаг - ввести в уголовное дело конкретных должностных лиц в качестве подозреваемых. Но что мы видим? Главная военная прокуратура заявляет, что «имеет основания требовать прекращения расследования на том основании, что оно идет с нарушениями».
И о чем же речь? Заглянем в надзорное определение Верховного суда 2006 года, которое поясняет, что злоупотребить полномочиями или превысить их может только конкретный чиновник, но никак не абстрактные "должностные лица". А ныне, дескать, официальных подозреваемых у Главного военного управления СКР, мол, так и не появилось. 
К тому же экс-глава Минобороны по-прежнему сохраняет свидетельский статус как по данному разбирательству, так и по многим другим эпизодам военной коррупции. Как-то странно получается: вертолеты и солдаты в «Житном» работали по собственной инициативе? Стройматериалы и техника на объекте, который не имеет никакого отношения к Минобороны, появились сами по себе? 100 млн рублей из казны МО на строительство и «облагораживание» 8 км дороги к «Житному» упали с небес? 
А сугубо гражданская коммерческая фирма поселяется на режимном военном объекте по своему хотению? Или иницатором всех этих загадочных деяний был великий маг Копперфильд? На волшебной должности министра обороны России...

----------


## Холостяк

> Иваныч
> 
> Спасибо.Давно ждал, когда Евро-Умы  скажут наконец свое слово.Понятно,что Федерацию построить им не удастся в условиях демократии, как правильно замечают подписанты "Без федерации никакая монета не выдержит",а сл-но закат бумаги под названием ЕВРО не за горами,со всеми отсюда вытекающими последствиями.Кстати уже сегодня французские миллиардеры разбегаются из страны-как крысы с тонущего корабля.Обворовывать свой народ -горазды,а платить соц.налоги - "жаба давит"...
> Не подскажите, где можно ознакомиться с первоисточником?


Это у них пара-тройка уехала и все трубят и у них жопы в мыле... Легко видеть соринку в чужом глазу, не замечая бревно в своем... А скока миллионэров, "легальных", как и нелегальных типа Корейко выехало из России!? Если у нас один французский миллионэр, то во Франции пол Парижа русских миллионеров, как и пол Лондона и т.д... Поэтому ржать над Европой, у которой дела получше нашего идут, все равно что мочиться себе на ноги и при этом стебаться что сосед не вымыл руки после туалета....

----------


## Холостяк



----------


## Иваныч

> Иваныч
> 
> Спасибо.Давно ждал, когда Евро-Умы  скажут наконец свое слово.Понятно,что Федерацию построить им не удастся в условиях демократии, как правильно замечают подписанты "Без федерации никакая монета не выдержит",а сл-но закат бумаги под названием ЕВРО не за горами,со всеми отсюда вытекающими последствиями.Кстати уже сегодня французские миллиардеры разбегаются из страны-как крысы с тонущего корабля.Обворовывать свой народ -горазды,а платить соц.налоги - "жаба давит"...
> Не подскажите, где можно ознакомиться с первоисточником?


Текст приведён в ЖЖ.Я пробовал найти при помощи поисковика,но не удалось,хотя я и не очень старался.Там много журналистов,вероятно личный перевод,а наши СМИ такое не опубликуют.

----------


## Холостяк

*ОККУПАЦИЯ......................                                Квачков Владимир Васильевич

*В 1959 году поступил в Дальневосточное суворовское училище (окончил с золотой медалью). После выпуска поступил в Киевское высшее общевойсковое командное училище (окончил с золотой медалью).
С 1969 года служил во Пскове во 2-й бригаде специального назначения ГРУ.
В 1978—1981 годы — слушатель Военной академии им. М. В. Фрунзе (окончил с отличием).
С 1981 года — в разведуправлении Ленинградского военного округа. Проходил службу в Группе советских войск в Германии (ГСВГ) и Забайкальском военном округе. Участвовал в военных конфликтах в Афганистане (1983), Азербайджане (1990), Таджикистане (1992).
В 1986—1989 годах занимал должность начальника штаба бригады в ГСВГ,
с 1989 года — командовал 15-й отдельной бригадой специального назначения ГРУ в Туркестанском военном округе.
В марте 1992 года обеспечил спецоперацию по вывозу из Казахстана в Россию тактического ядерного оружия.
С 1994 года служил в Главном разведуправлении.
С 1999 года — научный сотрудник Центра военно-стратегических исследований Генерального штаба. Участвовал в рабочей группе министерств обороны Белоруссии и России по унификации законодательства в области обороны.
Кандидат военных наук.
*Награждён орденом Красной Звезды и двумя орденами Мужества, 8 медалями.*

Всю жизнь служил стране верой и правдой и как итог:



_А с другой стороны:_

*Сердюков*

С 1985 по 1991 год работал заместителем заведующего секцией, заведующим секцией магазина № 3 Ленмебельторга (Ленинград).,
в 1991—1993 годах — заместителем директора по коммерческой работе Ленмебельторга.
С 1993 года работал в АО «Мебель-Маркет» Санкт-Петербург — заместителем генерального директора (1993), директором по маркетингу (1993—1995), генеральным директором (1995—2000).
В 2000 году второй женой Анатолия Сердюкова стала Юлия Похлебенина, дочь Виктора Зубкова (на тот момент бывшего руководителем управления Министерства Российской Федерации по налогам и сборам по Санкт-Петербургу)
После чего в карьере Анатолия Сердюкова происходят резкие изменения. Он переходит на государственную службу, поочередно занимает ряд высших государственных должностей. А потом МНС, где он воровал, и как апофеоз грандиозные хищения в Мин.обороне, который Квачков, в том числе и выстраивал.
 *  Бляди, хаты, бриллианты, Мерседесы, украденные миллиардные счета и НИЧЕГО. *  

Он, даже, не под подпиской о не выезде. Ест, спит, гуляет, живет с бабой, которая под следствием, ее опустили под дом. арест. Красота.

На машинке за 150 тысяч американских енотов с охраной катается



*Может быть Министерству обороны пора выпустить правдивый агитационный плакат? В котором нужно будет написать, что те кто служит верой и правдой сидят за решеткой, а кто ворует, тот рассекает на Мерседесах с костюмах Brioni.*

----------


## alexvolf

> Квачков Владимир Васильевич
> 
> Всю жизнь служил стране верой и правдой и как итог:



ArtOfWar. Тиранин Александр Михайлович. Не про полковника Квачкова

----------


## Холостяк

*Павел Басанец: "...как юрист-международник, подтверждаю: Россией подписана Конвенция, согласно которой народ имеет право на восстание. А русский народ, такое право давно уже выстрадал и без всяких Конвенций".*


По делу, по которому на 13 лет был осужден Квачков, проходят и другие лица, в частности полковник Хабаров, которому так же инкриминируется участие в подготовке мятежа с целью свержения существующего строя. Ниже - последнее слово Хабарова в суде перед вынесением приговора.

*Заключительное слово Хабарова*

— Выступление своих товарищей по общественной деятельности как самопожертвование ради торжества справедливости. Ещё я раз повторюсь, что *Всероссийская общественная организация имени Минина и Пожарского, это естественная реакция простых граждан России, патриотов России на тот беспредел, происходящий в нашей стране. И самая основная причина, можно сказать первопричина это невыполнение законов в государстве или крайне избирательный подход к его выполнению самой правоохранительной системы. Ну и отсюда все беды: во-первых запредельная коррупция грозящая существованию самого государства, это неуклонное снижение жизненного уровня простого народа, полная деградация. Следующая первопричина бедственность власть имущих.*
*Следовательно наши требования это проведения уголовных расследовании по факту деятельности конкретных государственных чиновников из касты неприкасаемых, чтобы должен соблюдаться принцип равенства перед законом для всех независимо от должностного положения и других обстоятельств.*

*Основная задача организации народного ополчения борьба за укрепление конституционного строя как основа государства, неукоснительное выполнение законов всеми гражданами от президента до бомжа.*

Я безусловно понимаю, что граждане которые в состоянии сопоставлять, анализировать факты особенно когда это касается обороноспособности страны, безопасности, я уже не говорю о фактах вскрытия предательства государственных интересов некоторыми чиновниками из состава руководства страны.

Здесь я упомянул Всероссийское офицерское собрание, когда присутствовали все представители всех округов, всех силовых структур, всех видов и родов войск, были представители духовенства, общественных организаций, были представители Государственной Думы, Совета Федерации, были все средства массовой информации и выступление возможно я говорил, но кратко остановлюсь, выступление одного учёного ядерщика, это его уже как крик души был, когда он официально заявил на собрании, о факте предательства государственных интересов конкретными государственными лицами о передачи совсекретнных технологий американцам.

Эти технологии, которые позволяли дистанционное обнаружение и уничтожение компонентов средств ядерных боеприпасов, где бы они не были, пусть это будет на стартовых позициях или заглубленных в шахтах или в подводных лодках на дне океана или атомных электростанциях. Вы сами понимаете, что это полностью в корне меняет все взгляды на применение ядреного оружия. Согласитесь какой смысл у себя дома иметь мины снаряжённые радио взрывателями, если код управления вы отдали противнику. И самое интересно что ни полслова после этого собрания не вышло, хотя все средства массовой информации были.

Учёный этот убит, присутствовал и занимался делом ваш коллега генерал лейтенант юстиции Виктор Иванович Илюхин, тоже убит.

Я не понимаю, вам-то зачем ставить себя, так сказать, в неловкое положение, вызывать под давлением вышестоящих преступников их желаемое за законное действительное, опускаясь до Лукичёвых, Горбачёвых, Ботнарей, задача которых спровоцировать, инсценировать, сфабриковать, сломать, выбить из своих товарищей по общественной деятельности данные. Любыми способами и средствами скомпрометировать Всероссийскую общественную организацию «Народное ополчение имени Минина и Пожарского», поставить её вне закона.

Понятно что можно догадаться что это реально положение дел. Но факт трусливой позиции, которое потребует огромного внутреннего самооправдания перед самими собой перед народом России, повесит на вас как тяжкое бремя. Стоит ли пачкать этой грязью честь мундира и лица, профессионала, опускаясь до уровня напёрсточников Лукичёвых, Горбачёвых и Ботнарей.

В рядах народного ополчения имени Минина и Пожарского люди которые считают, что если страна в опасности то они должны обязаны участвовать в судьбе Родины. *Это те, которые не поддались на убаюкивающие совесть провокациям призывающие переложить дело защиты отечества на Господа Бога, на кого угодно, что защита России не нашего ума дела. Нет! Как раз защита России нашего с вами ума дела.* Ну а ситуация покажет, как использовать свой возможности и способности.

Как у нас в России в народе говорят, если ты мужчина, тонет ребёнок — спасай, дом горит — туши, Родина гибнет — защищай.

Народно ополчение имени Минина и Пожарского сплотило вокруг себя патриотов государственников, всех наций, народностей, во главе с государствообразующим системоопределяющим русским народом. *Возглавило в России борьбу за укрепление конституционного строя против разваливающих основы его, преступной части коррумпированного чиновнического аппарата руководства страны, которые стали на путь открытой государственной измены и используют свой властные возможности и полномочия для подрыва духовного, политического, экономического, научно-технического потенциала государства.*

*Правоохранительные органы ФСБ, которые в преступной трусости, малодушия, потворствуют преступникам, но ретиво и с вдохновением расправляются с патриотами и их близкими.*

Я и мой товарищи по общественной деятельности не коррупционеры, не бандиты, не пьют, не колются, не валяются у телевизора, созерцая «Дом-2» и другую голубую муть. Пытаются разобраться, в чём всё-таки смысл этой жизни человека, если он конечно человек, а не желающее туловище, плывущее по течению. Считают себя ответственными за всё что происходит и не происходит в этой жизни. Это те, кто любит Россию так сильно, а ситуацию понимают столь глубоко, что не могут бездействовать.

Но и вообще то в жизни самой всегда были люди, которые одни стремились к высокой жизни, а другие к сытой, от этого никуда не денешься.

*Да, мы выступали за социальную революцию, за национальное, духовное, нравственное возрождение России. За диктатуру развития государства, экономики с упором на научно-технический потенциал, сельского хозяйства, науки и других сфер жизнедеятельности и жизнеобеспечения. За диктатуру закона, закон должен быть для всех, плох он или хорош, но его свято должны соблюдать и президент и бомж, и Чубайс, и Хабаров, и Лукичёв, и Кралин, и Сидоренко, и другие.*

Вот у нас с законотворчеством всё нормально, нормальная конституция, нормальные законы, но ещё раз акцентирую уникальная избирательность в этом плане. Почему у нас я говорил но ещё раз остановлюсь, последователи телесериалов «Меч», «Ворошиловские стрелки» берутся за стволы, да потому что люди не чувствуют под собой государство, которое должно защищать их от произвола чиновника или властных чиновников, бандитов. Наши некоторые чиновники от правоохранительных органов и судопроизводства от этого также далеко не ушли. *Поэтому видя что государство, власть, правоохранительная система, судебная система только демонстрирует своё превосходство и непоколебимую уверенность в безнаказанности в чинимый произвол, берутся своими силами и средствами отстаивать согласно правды и справедливости. Поймите, что просто у народа нет другого выхода.*

*Стоит холуйство и трусость среди должностных лиц. Вооружённые силы позволившие Сердюкову, я не знаю что сделать, полностью разгромлены Сердюковым, наверное ни ЦРУ ни Массад столько бы не сделали, десятой доли, что сделал это министр обороны, бывший.*

В самом-то ФСБ идёт вырождение какое-то, вы понимаете уже сократили два самых не нужных управления Федеральной Службы Безопасности, служба экономической контрразведки она не нужна государству и служба контрразведывательного обеспечения объектов ФСБ. Самые не нужные, оставили только службы которые будут бороться с патриотами.

*Наша правоохранительная система превратилась в кравохранительную, правосудие в кривосудие.*

Вот знаете инаугурация президента идёт, ну я не знаю чтоб государство превратилось в посмешество в пугало. Я нахожусь в камере, читаю, занимаюсь, да поставили в камеру телевизор и изголодавшиеся по голубому экрану и все оставшиеся смотрят всё подряд. Идёт инаугурация президента это 7 мая, я читаю и вдруг хохот, батя, батя, значит там деда смотри. Ликующая толпа, а не понял что ликующая толпа, по центру Москвы идут две машины это день центр Москвы. Смеются, заключённые смеются ну хоть бы это ликующие кучу людей, это картеж, президента везут в Москву на приём присяги, пустая Москва. Смеются ну хоть бы фсбшников одели там в гражданское обозначить присутствие ликующего народа. Другой говорить, какого народа да его как чёрт ладана бояться. Ну до чего дойти, что это специально делается, ну неужели нужно, ведь это весь мир смотрит, зачем из себя идиотов то делать.

Защита отечества является долгом и обязанностью. Это записанной в конституции Российской Федерации, 59 статья. В селе Богородском, Ногинского района, Московской области до сих пор 144 человека наших бойцов лежит не опознанных, а ведь сколько просили произвести идентификацию, ноль. Американцы обращались, американские ветераны обращались помочь, а два миллиарда рублей на памятник Ельцину, который у нас у Драмтеатра стоит, два миллиарда рублей я не оговорился, нашлось, к его юбилею. Ну ни этого ли цинизм, за те заслуги, за то что он 87% высокообогащённого урана в России это 500 тонн из 575 продал американцам за 11 миллиардов долларов, хотя реальная цена 8 триллионов долларов. Ну чем не поле деятельности для наших правоохранительных органов.

Я не знаю почему нас с вами то стригут как лохов, ну наверное можно без как. Федеральная служба безопасности нашей с вами безопасности от врагов государства или карманная служба безопасности Чубайсов и других облечённых властью государственных преступников от нас с вами от народа.

Это мы пытаемся в меру своих возможностей исполнять вашу работу? Почему молчит правоохранительная система, не спрашивая соответствующих лиц за их преступные виды деятельности.

*Почему, наконец, мне в свой неполные 66 лет, 44 года отдавшему в службе в Вооруженных Силах, половина из которых в Воздушно-Десантных Войсках, прошедшему две войны, имеющему высшие боевые государственные награды, изношенному до последней степени прочности приходиться выполнять вашу работу?* Не мы здесь должны сидеть, не вы тратить на нас своё время. Вы должны заниматься, согласитесь, если бы правоохранительная система свято выполняла закон и конституцию, была бы у нас причина всем заниматься Хабаровыми, Кралиными, Ладейщиковыми?

*Я всегда не за страх, а за совесть служил Советскому Союзу, России, Отечеству, а не вождям. Ради ваших детей и внуков которые должны жить достойной жизнью, а не прозябать и выживать в стране с угробленной экономикой, промышленностью, образованием, деградированным спившимся населением, коррумпированным руководством на всех уровнях нашей государственной системы.*

Здесь мы все с вами являемся свидетелями преступления и есть ещё раз повторяю неопровержимые доказательства, только хватит ли мужества и гражданской позиции у нашей ФСБ, правоохранительной системы взяться за эти дела. Они бояться этой мысли.* Прекрасно понимают, что по большому счёту выполняют указания идущие во вред государству, государственных преступников высшего ранга, тем самым становясь соучастниками преступлении. Хотя рьяно и с вдохновением, ещё раз повторю, расправляются с патриотами и близкими, которые пытаются что-то сказать, сделать для пользы спасения России. Ну всё же, слава Богу, есть достойные люди во всех государственных структурах, в руководящем составе, в том числе в правоохранительных органах и судебной системе. И поверьте, что с каждым днём нас становиться всё больше.*

*Дело в том что справедливость − её нельзя запретить, как и стремление народа к человеческой достойной жизни из чувства здравого смысла из элементарного чувства самосохранения. Поймите, что не смотря на перекрытие всех легальных путей, Справедливость всё равно будет прокладывать себе дорогу. Ну а если она исчезнет, это что-то, что придавало какое- то смысловое значение этой жизни, у нас в России наш народ долго запрягает, есть такая поговорка. Он пока молчит, но вы знаете как правило − это молчание носит угрожающий характер, есть меры долготерпения народного и оно не беспредельное.*

И я запомнил будучи в Лефортово Московская правда не сверкнёт ли из-за туч настоящий грозный пучь, по теме. Ну и безусловно значит, каждый получит по своим заслугам и те кто боролся имея гражданское мужество с реальными преступниками. Своё получат те кто бездействовал, заняв трусливую позицию ооновского наблюдателя, делая вид что ничего не замечая и безусловно те кто ретиво с вдохновением расправлялись с патриотами. Я повторяюсь: нам своих детей и внуков стыдиться не придётся, вот что скажут им Лукичёвы, Федоренки, ну а скорее что им скажут их дети и внуки за их преступные деяния.

Мы делали справедливое дело выступая на своих митингах, и знаете я вспомнил стихотворение Гульнёва под занавес

Ох ты, Русское племя,
Нас с утра не буди!
Изменяет не время —
Изменяют вожди.
Память нам не изменит —
Длится век, словно год!
Нас Россия оценит
И прозревший народ.

Спасибо!
Честь имею, полковник Дмитрий Хабаров.

----------


## Казанец

Нашёлся-таки в вооружённых силах России достойный офицер, для которого слова Родина и офицерская честь - не пустой звук. И даже не один, а наверное целых несколько. Герои-мученики. Потом их именами улицы назовут.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Герои-мученики. Потом их именами улицы назовут.


"Жаль, только жить в эту пору прекрасную, уж не придется ни мне, ни тебе"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Гляньте по ссылке, интересно. И там же пройдите по ссылке про Железняка, тоже интересно. Истинное лицо записных "патриотов".
Радио ЭХО Москвы :: Вопросы этики / Комментарии

----------


## Холостяк

Как просрали все! Великая страна строила, создавала.... Противоракетная оборона..., то что противостояло бы сейчас амеровской ПРО. А что создали сейчас? Что могут противопоставить? Чем страну защищать? Шапками!? 

Обратите внимание на довольные рожи офицерья.... Смешно, мля!?

----------


## FLOGGER

Так а что это за хреновина там горит? И при чем здесь ПРО?

----------


## Холостяк

> Так а что это за хреновина там горит? И при чем здесь ПРО?


Радиолокационная станция "Дарьял-У"(сооружение №1 - передатчик, сооружение №2 - приемник) предназначалась *для дальнего надгоризонтного обнаружения баллистических ракет и космических объектов* на "южном ракетоопасном направлении"... Это то что могло предупредить о челябинском "метеорите"... Уничтожена не врагом, а доблестными защитниками Родины 17 сентября 2004 года. То, что строил Советский народ и доверил воякам для защиты страны, эти вояки мужественно просрали, как и все остальное.... Ща вояки тока ноют что квартир и барахла им не дают, да денег мало.

----------


## Холостяк

*Метеорит и отсутствие у РФ воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО)* 
Теоретически у России войска воздушно-космической обороны есть, вот что о них написано на сайте Министерства Обороны РФ:
Войска воздушно-космической обороны (ВКО) – принципиально новый род войск, который предназначен для обеспечения безопасности России в воздушно-космической сфере.
Войска воздушно-космической обороны решают широкий спектр задач, основными из которых являются:• обеспечение высших звеньев управления достоверной информацией об обнаружении стартов баллистических ракет и предупреждение о ракетном нападении;
• поражение головных частей баллистических ракет вероятного противника, атакующих важные государственные объекты;
• защита пунктов управления (ПУ) высших звеньев государственного и военного управления, группировок войск (сил), важнейших промышленных и экономических центров и других объектов от ударов средств воздушно-космического нападения (СВКН) противника в пределах зон поражения;
• *наблюдение за космическими объектами и выявление угроз России в космосе и из космоса, а при необходимости – парирование таких угроз;*
• осуществление запусков космических аппаратов на орбиты, управление спутниковыми системами военного и двойного (военного и гражданского) назначения в полете и применение отдельных из них в интересах обеспечения войск (сил) Российской Федерации необходимой информацией;
• поддержание в установленном составе и готовности к применению спутниковых систем военного и двойного назначения, средств их запуска и управления и ряд других задач.


*Падение челябинского метеорита со всей очевидностью показало тот прискорбный факт, что у России НЕТ ни средств защиты, ни средств обнаружения космических объектов.* Кроме того, метеорит в ближнем космосе и в плотных слоях атмосферы это аналог головной части Межконтинентальной Баллистической ракеты, только НАМНОГО больше размерами и лучше видимый радарами, который у России в районе Челябинска тоже нет. Метеор вошел в атмосферу со скоростью 18 километров в секунду и взорвался на высоте 19-24 километров над поверхностью Земли. Диаметр объекта составил 15 метров, масса 7 тысяч тонн.
Падение метеорита на Челябинск (НАСА (а не ВКО РФ) заявило, что мощность взрыва составила *300 килотонн. Это в 20 раз больше мощности бомбы, взорванной над Хиросимой*) показало прискорбный факт, что *Россия беззащитна перед ракетным нападением не только США, но и Северной Кореи и не может не только сбить, но и обнаружить подлетающие к России боеголовки врага.*
Так, что не будьте наивными о начале ядерной войны Вас предупредит не МЧС и МО РФ. О начале ядерной войны вы узнаете по световому импульсу и ударной волне от взрыва мощностью например 300кило тонн. *Руководству же РФ о начале войны очевидно сообщат СМИ и блоггеры фотками разрушений и записями в твиттере.
*

----------


## Казанец

Москва. 18 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Президент РФ Владимир Путин провел в понедельник оперативное совещание с руководством администрации, помощниками и советниками, курирующими экономические вопросы, на встрече обсуждалась экономическая ситуация в еврозоне, сообщил журналистам пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков.
"В этом контексте, оценивая возможное решение о введении на Кипре дополнительного налога на банковские вклады, Путин сказал, что такое решение, в случае его принятия, будет несправедливым, непрофессиональным и опасным", - сказал Песков.
Смотрите оригинал материала на http://www.interfax.ru/world/news.asp?id=296056

Запахло жареным? Блин, ну нету, ну совсем уже нету в Российской Федерации других проблем, кроме как какие-то налоги, вводимые какими-то банками на каком-то Кипре. Так нет ведь, оперативное совещание собирает, срочно-срочно. Значит важно и запахло жареным. *Для них* запахло.

----------


## FLOGGER

По мне, так ничего страшного, не обеднеют. В конце концов с нас сдерут недостачу. Я вот квиток за квартплату получил - на 1000 больше, и ничего. Сижу дома, на улицу не вышел. Матерюсь, проклинаю, но сижу. "Настоящих буйных мало, вот и нету вожаков" (с). И другие так же. Перетерпят, не маленькие.

----------


## Иваныч

> Москва. 18 марта. INTERFAX.RU - 
> 
> Запахло жареным? Блин, ну нету, ну совсем уже нету в Российской Федерации других проблем, кроме как какие-то налоги, вводимые какими-то банками на каком-то Кипре. Так нет ведь, оперативное совещание собирает, срочно-срочно. Значит важно и запахло жареным. *Для них* запахло.


Там счета многих наших операторов ЖКХ-водоканалов,теплосетей,эле  ктросетей и прочего.
Будут отбивать потери,при помощи тарифов.

----------


## Иваныч

Украинская политическая и бизнес-элита, которая скрывала на Кипре до 80% своих капиталов, в ужасе от введенного там 10% налога на депозиты. Принадлежащие олигархам СМИ встретили эту сенсацию громким молчанием. Компенсировать офшорные потери, конечно, будет население.
На Кипре хранится до 80% денег украинских олигархов. Причем, что удивительно, они сами в ноябре прошлого года сложили яйца в одну корзину, проведя закон о деофшоризации экономики, в котором запретили любые оффшоры – кроме Кипра.
Подробнее: Как Кипр ограбил украинскую элиту - Росбалт.ру

----------


## FLOGGER

Да не вводили там еще никакого налога. Их "дура", в отличие то нашей, еще может себе позволить не соглашаться с президентом.
P.S. Кстати, российские деньги, от общей суммы, составляют от трети до половины.

----------


## Иваныч

> Да не вводили там еще никакого налога. Их "дура", в отличие то нашей, еще может себе позволить не соглашаться с президентом.
> P.S. Кстати, российские деньги, от общей суммы, составляют от трети до половины.


Не вникая какие это деньги,но эти деньги на Кипр ввезены в частности и из России,т.е. государство Кипр их не заработало,оно деньги взяло на хранение.
Однако свои проблемы хочет решить не за свой счёт,а просто забрав часть ввезённых денег.
На это кипрские власти подбивает в частности и Германия,понятно почему.Свои давать не хочет.
Есть ещё вариант.
Просто Россия должна дать Кипру очередной кредит,а старый 2,5млрд реструкторизировать.
Если же ничего не делать,то часть денег всё равно пропадёт.
Нам показали на примере Кипра,как могут поступить с нашими зарубежными активами,если не дай бог,
скажу мягко-кризис усилится.
Собственно спасти деньги наших вкладчиков наверное Россия может,но вернуть кредиты,это вряд-ли.

----------


## Иваныч

Адвокат Марк Фейгин позднее также сообщил в Twitter: «Да, действительно, Березовский умер. Я разговаривал только что с близким его другом».

«Только что позвонили из Лондона. Борис Абрамович Березовский покончил с собой... Сложный был человек. Жест отчаяния? Невозможность жить бедным? Серия ударов? Боюсь что уже никто не узнает правды», - написал на своей странице в Facebook адвокат Александр Добровинский.

По словам господина Добровинского, олигарх «в последнее время был в ужасающем, жутком состоянии: одни долги, он был практически разорен, продавал картины и еще что-то». Адвокат утверждает, что «страшным ударом для Березовского стала и смерть Бадри Патаркацишвили». «Я также знаю от наших общих знакомых, что на днях он просил у них 5 тыс. долларов на билет, чтобы куда-то улететь», - добавил Александр Добровинский

Источники из окружения Березовского сообщили ИТАР-ТАСС, что бизнесмен был найден мертвым в ванне в своем лондонском доме.

----------


## SVVAULSH

Продал БАБ на аукционе "Кристи"  Красного Ленина,- тут же Всевышний и призвал его к себе на цугундер.

Вывод : Ленина - не замай. :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

А что за "Красный Ленин"?

----------


## SVVAULSH

Каюсь,забыл "Красного Ленина" в кавычки взять.
Картина такая,которую намедни Абрамыч толкнул с аукциона за сколько то там фунтОв.
Поди уже и хлебца насущного купить не было за что бедолаге.

----------


## Иваныч

Просил прощения у Путина,в Россию просился.
Никому за бугром он не был нужен,разве только спецслужбам.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот "новые новости" со старым душком.  "Выборы" в Анапе. Тут тебе и "граждане" и "государство".
ЗАВЕРШИЛИСЬ ВЫБОРЫ МЭРА АНАПЫ// Массовые вбросы, драки на участках, нарушение прав наблюдателей (ОНЛАЙН) - Новости - Новая Газета

----------


## FLOGGER

> Просил прощения у Путина


Откуда это известно?

----------


## Казанец

Да, очень наглядная и поучительная история. Прямо эпическая драма какая-то. Демиург, вообразивший себя Творцом и собственноручно создавший себе гонителя. Тот редчайший (уникальный?) случай, когда Песков, думается, сказал абсолютнейшую правду: Путин не испытывает никакой радости от смерти Березовского. Сразу вспомнилось, кажется, из "Следопыта" Фенимора Купера:"Ты мой самый лучший враг". Доктор физико-математических наук, между прочим. Не хухры-мухры. Член-корреспондент Академии наук - ещё той, советской, куда так просто на кривой козе не заедешь. А с остальными "олигархами" ведь скучно очень. Они ведь как "олигархами" стали-то? Кто дочку Ельцина ублажал старательно, кто ещё как-то в том же духе... Ну и теперь в своём привычном амплуа: пахан только к ширинке потянулся, всего-то и почесаться хотел, а они уже на коленях и с открытым ртом - ждут, готовы. Тот был если не демон, то по крайней мере бес, а эти - так, петухи-шестёрки...

----------


## FLOGGER

А вот очень "живая" картинка с выборов в Анапе! Как настырно "едросы" рвутся к власти! Избиение девушки-наблюдателя в Анапе - YouTube

----------


## Иваныч

> Откуда это известно?


Пресс-секретарь Путина г-н Песков сделал такое заявление.
Якобы несколько месяцев назад, Березовский передал письмо,адресованное лично Путину.
Путь письма на сегодняшний день тайна.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Путь письма...


Путь? Путь Письма Путину. ППП.

----------


## Иваныч

Главный редактор телеканала RT Маргарита Симоньян в программе НТВ «Железные леди» привела цитату из письма Березовского Путину.
«Я наделал много ошибок, понимаю, как сложно меня простить, но я запутался и умоляю о прощении», – говорилось в письме, со слов этого человека. При этом он заметил, без уточнений: «Ты никогда не поверишь, кто это письмо передал».

----------


## Казанец

> Пресс-секретарь Путина г-н Песков сделал такое заявление. Якобы несколько месяцев назад, Березовский передал письмо,адресованное лично Путину.
> Путь письма на сегодняшний день тайна.


Никакой тайны давно нет. БАБ передал его через Жириновского в Эйлате (где лечился от депрессии) в прошлом году. То, что сам факт написания-передачи-получения замалчивался означает, что ВВП над этим письмом серьёзно раздумывал, взвешивая все pro и contra.

----------


## Иваныч

«Давайте, Игорь Иванович, поговорим с вами и с коллегами о том, что происходит вокруг Кипра», — сказал Медведев на совещании с вице-премьерами, обращаясь к своему первому заместителю Игорю Шувалову.
«Там, по-моему, продолжают грабить награбленное, поэтому нужно понять, во что вся эта история, так сказать, превратится и каковы будут последствия для международной финансово-валютной системы, стало быть и для наших интересов тоже», — отметил глава правительства РФ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> «Я наделал много ошибок, понимаю, как сложно меня простить, но я запутался и умоляю о прощении», – говорилось в письме, со слов этого человека.


Ну да, осталось только во все это поверить.

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну да, осталось только во все это поверить.


Можно считать,что доказал.
-----------------------------------
 Его в могилу провожал насмешек шквал,
Иные хохотали просто бешено.
И только я, лишь я один рыдал.
Я так мечтал узреть его повешенным.

Хилэр Беллок.

----------


## Иваныч

Долго думал,куда пристроить эту информацию.
Подходящей темы не нашёл,наверное надо было,наверное её надо было разместить в "информации о ВВС России",уж больно источник серьёзный.

Государством выделены большие деньги на гонку технологий.
Куда они могут пойти !

Военно-промышленная комиссия при правительстве РФ выдала советы,иначе Россия рискует вовсе исчезнуть с политической карты мира.
Советники Дмитрия Рогозина предложили план технологического рывка.

Создание революционных биомедицинских технологий, которые позволят человеку выживать даже при самых серьезных ранениях. 
Идею создания в промышленных масштабах искусственной крови с применением стволовых клеток.

Приступить к разработке глубоководных роботов-разведчиков, которые могли бы качественно обслуживать проложенные по океанскому дну объекты. 
Должны быть разработаны высотные беспилотные комплексы разведки и целеуказания и наземные патрульные роботы.

Заняться разработкой гиперзвукового вакуумного поезда(я полагаю бронепоезда)
Идея, кстати, далеко не новая: она, например, приводится в знаменитой книге Перельмана «Занимательная физика». 

Создадать свой космоплан, электромагнитную катапульту и космический лифт.

Предполагаю,всё это будет разрабатываться в Сколково(в других местах не потянут),без РАН, под руководством Пономарёва с Ливановым.
Уж не собрали-ли в этой комиссии всех российских фантастов.

----------


## Иваныч

НАТО просит Украину порезать 2000 танков Т-64

По информации издания "Пульс Киева", блок НАТО в рамках программы "Партнёрство во имя мира" просит Украину утилизировать 2000 танков Т-64. Для обсуждения этого вопроса в конце июля в Киев приедет специальная делегация. При этом утилизация будет финансирована странами-донорами программы "Партнёрство во имя мира".

Комментарий от редакции: Стоит учитывать, что Т-64, на данный момент является основным боевым танком ВС Украины, часть танков проходит модернизацию по программе Булат (около 80 на данный момент). Большие количества других танков, оставшихся Украине от СССР (Т-72, Т-80, Т-55) в большинстве своём либо проданы, либо находятся на хранении, в удручающем техническом состоянии. В итоге получается, что НАТО склоняет Украину фактически к уничтожению ее собственных бронетанковых войск. Чтобы восстановить их, Украине придётся приобрести хотя бы 400-500 западных боевых танков, однако учитывая очень небольшой для ВС Украины военный бюджет и повальную коррупцию, в обозримом будущем это сделать будет практически невозможно.
НАТО просит Украину в рамках "партнерства" уничтожить свои бронетанковые войска: военные топ-новости недели - Политика, выборы, власть - Новости - ИА REGNUM

----------


## Привод

> Вот-вот об этом и говорю. Как можно закупать какие-то БСР, если непонятно какие и кому с какими ТТХ они нужны!? Это получается - Пойди туда, не знаю куда - найди то , не знаю что!


Нельзя к войскам подпускать маршалов от фурнитерии.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Нельзя к войскам подпускать маршалов от фурнитерии.


Не согласен кстати с этим. Можно и я бы сказал, что нужно назначить там гражданского...! министр - должность политическая, а чего и как там надо в  МО делать должен предлагать ГШ. А ГШ сам видимо занимается набиванием карманов не меньше чем ваш Табуреткин. Или вы полагаете, что руководство ГШ тут не причем?. Я лишь краем уха через друзей коснулся этих вопросов и то стало понятно, что Табуреткин - просто козел отпущения. А гражданский на этой должности лучше, - тогда ГШ будет нужно действительно доказывать необходимость той или иной траты в соответствии со стоящими перед МО задачами. Сейчас ПриАрбатский ВО по сравнению с временами СССР коренным образом изменился... Когда к ответслужащему приходит покупатель  и говорит: "У Вас есть аптечки на такой-то самолет. Продайте по 5000". А ему в ответ: "А сколько я с этого получу?" То что же дальше требовать с Табуреткиных, которые может и присяги не принимали.

----------


## Привод

> Не согласен кстати с этим. Можно и я бы сказал, что нужно назначить там гражданского...! министр - должность политическая, а чего и как там надо в  МО делать должен предлагать ГШ. А ГШ сам видимо занимается набиванием карманов не меньше чем ваш Табуреткин. Или вы полагаете, что руководство ГШ тут не причем?. Я лишь краем уха через друзей коснулся этих вопросов и то стало понятно, что Табуреткин - просто козел отпущения. А гражданский на этой должности лучше, - тогда ГШ будет нужно действительно доказывать необходимость той или иной траты в соответствии со стоящими перед МО задачами. Сейчас ПриАрбатский ВО по сравнению с временами СССР коренным образом изменился... Когда к ответслужащему приходит покупатель  и говорит: "У Вас есть аптечки на такой-то самолет. Продайте по 5000". А ему в ответ: "А сколько я с этого получу?" То что же дальше требовать с Табуреткиных, которые может и присяги не принимали.


Я же не написал, что гражданских нельзя подпускать к войскам. Написал конкретно про Сердюкова. В отношении гражданского заместителя Министра обороны скажу следующее: работали в декабре 1993 года по планам Заместителя МО РФ Кокошина Андрея Афанасьевича, гражданского человека, инженера. Это выдающийся руководитель. Вникал во все вопросы строительства ВС, даже в вопросы, которые он не мог охватить в полном объеме. Но всегда находил способы решения, грамотного, взвешенного и с опорой на специалистов, для быстрого решения выделил нашей группе свой бортовой узел связи. И никто ему никаких ярлыков не приклеивал, в отличие от Табуреткина. А когда на параде Победы не все войска и не все очень дружно отвечают своему министру на приветствие и поздравление, это показатель бардака в армии.

----------


## Привод

> ...Сейчас ПриАрбатский ВО по сравнению с временами СССР *коренным образом изменился*... Когда к ответслужащему приходит покупатель  и говорит: "У Вас есть аптечки на такой-то самолет. Продайте по 5000". А ему в ответ: "А сколько я с этого получу?" То что же дальше требовать с Табуреткиных, которые может и присяги не принимали.


Офицеры ГШ ВС РФ в буквальном смысле "мешали работать" дружной команде Табуреткина. За глаза, назначенцы маршала от фурнитерии, выпускницы Питерского торгового института, основной альма-матер карманных структур МО РФ, называли офицеров "зелеными человечками. Сам Анатолий Эдуардович "подучился" военному делу на трёхмесячных ВАК Военной академии им. М.В. Фрунзе, а по информации в интернете в ВАГШ. Это достаточно неплохая школа, чтобы получить представление о вопросах строительства ВС РФ, стратегического и мобилизационного развертывания ВС РФ, тактике, оперативном искусстве. Однако, "не в коня корм"...

----------


## F74

> Офицеры ГШ ВС РФ в буквальном смысле "мешали работать" дружной команде Табуреткина. За глаза, назначенцы маршала от фурнитерии, выпускницы Питерского торгового института, основной альма-матер карманных структур МО РФ, называли офицеров "зелеными человечками. Сам Анатолий Эдуардович "подучился" военному делу на трёхмесячных ВАК Военной академии им. М.В. Фрунзе, а по информации в интернете в ВАГШ. Это достаточно неплохая школа, чтобы получить представление о вопросах строительства ВС РФ, стратегического и мобилизационного развертывания ВС РФ, тактике, оперативном искусстве. Однако, "не в коня корм"...


Извините, на изделие Т-6М (ака Су-24М), комплект колпаков на датчики углов атаки и скольжения (3 жестяных коробки, соединенных тросом) стоил 25 тысяч деноминированных рублей году этак в 2001, задолго до Табуреткина.

----------


## Привод

> Извините, на изделие Т-6М (ака Су-24М), комплект колпаков на датчики углов атаки и скольжения (3 жестяных коробки, соединенных тросом) стоил 25 тысяч деноминированных рублей году этак в 2001, задолго до Табуреткина.


Задолго до Табуреткина многое продавалось "за забор" и недорого. Кабели дистанционного пуска БМ-21, колеса от минометов к Жигулям, Градовкая резина Урал-375. Звание полковника стоило тоже недорого - ок. 400 $.

----------


## F74

> Задолго до Табуреткина многое продавалось "за забор" и недорого. Кабели дистанционного пуска БМ-21, колеса от минометов к Жигулям, Градовкая резина Урал-375. Звание полковника стоило тоже недорого - ок. 400 $.


А фамилия Смелтер Вам ничего не говорит? Вот этот действительно вагонами воровал, причем спокойно в отставку вышел и тоже, задолго до Табуреткина.

----------


## Привод

> А фамилия Смелтер Вам ничего не говорит? Вот этот действительно вагонами воровал, причем спокойно в отставку вышел и тоже, задолго до Табуреткина.


Нет, не помню такого. Зато помню как выводили ГСВГ (ЗГВ). Бурлаков Матвей Прокопьевич. С 1990 г. Главком ЗГВ., Заместитель МО РФ.
Бурлаков, Матвей Прокопьевич — Википедия



> На этом посту не раз оказывался в центре внимания СМИ в связи со скандальными разоблачениями[3].
> 
> С августа 1994 зам. министра обороны РФ, в ноябре отстранён от занимаемой должности, а в феврале 1995 освобождён от неё.

----------


## F74

> Нет, не помню такого.


Потому никто и не помнит, что хитрая скотина. Здесь например:
ЖМЗ - О заводе: Публикации: Публикации 2005: Газета «Авиаград» №23 (07 сентября 2005)

"генеральный заказчик Министерства обороны Российской Федерации Ю.В. Смелтер". И "скандальных разоблачений" про него не было, и с некоторых контрактов он процентов по 30 снимал.

----------


## Привод

> Потому никто и не помнит, что хитрая скотина. Здесь например:
> ЖМЗ - О заводе: Публикации: Публикации 2005: Газета «Авиаград» №23 (07 сентября 2005)
> 
> "генеральный заказчик Министерства обороны Российской Федерации Ю.В. Смелтер". И "скандальных разоблачений" про него не было, и с некоторых контрактов он процентов по 30 снимал.


Еще помню командировку по расследованию причин летного происшествия в Иркутск, когда Ан-124 Руслан на взлёте с перегрузом "влетел" в пятиэтажку. Тоже что-то писали о продаже истребителей "мимо кассы". Подробности не помню, но поговаривали, что перегруз был из-за лишнего и неучтенного самолета. Чем дело закончилось?

----------


## F74

> Еще помню командировку по расследованию причин летного происшествия в Иркутск, когда Ан-124 Руслан на взлёте с перегрузом "влетел" в пятиэтажку. Тоже что-то писали о продаже истребителей "мимо кассы". Подробности не помню, но поговаривали, что перегруз был из-за лишнего и неучтенного самолета. Чем де<tpло закончилось?


Без понятия. Я с этим козлом пересекся, когда нашу фирму турнули с разработки ПНК Ка-52, потому что тогда Ми-28 и Джанджгава могли оказаться в отстающих. И тогда Смелтер просто позвонил Михееву и намекнул, что оборонзаказ вещь упругая...

----------


## Привод

Я думаю, что список хапуг можно продолжить, но имеется ли в этом смысл? Я не встречал ни одного офицера ВС РФ в 90-е годы у которого не было бы похожих примеров разворовывания армии и флота. Армия 90-х, та ее часть, которая выстроилась в очередь на увольнение из-за этого хорошо помнит, как всех офицеров и прапорщиков "кинули" на сумму примерно 800 $. Это когда год не платили компенсацию взамен продовольственного пайка, а когда доллар "обвалился", то быстренько заплатили: дожны были каждому офицеру и прапорщику в армии 1000 $, отдали 200 $. Несложная математика. Примерно 1998 год. А мы о каких-то беспилотниках...

----------


## FLOGGER

> Заместителя МО РФ Кокошина Андрея Афанасьевича, гражданского человека, инженера. Это выдающийся руководитель.


Да, помню я эту фамилию, даже визуально помню его. Он действительно вызывал уважение, таково было мое ощущение. Рад, что мое мнение о нем было правильным.

----------


## Привод

> Да, помню я эту фамилию, даже визуально помню его. Он действительно вызывал уважение, таково было мое ощущение. Рад, что мое мнение о нем было правильным.


А началось всё в декабре 1993 года, когда Андрей Афанасьевич в должности заместителя Министра обороны инспектировал одно из Управлений Центрального аппарата военного ведомства, конкретно: оно из оперативно-технических подразделений Управления ГШ ВС РФ. Укомплектовано это управление было офицерами самых различных родов войск и видов ВС. Костяк составляли военные инженеры радиотехнических специальностей, представители флотов, войсковые и флотские разведчики и специалисты РЭБ различных видов ВС. Андрею Афанасьевичу продемонстрировали возможности подразделения по выполнению задач по прямому предназначению. Прошло несколько дней и 23 декабря 1993 года в аэропорту Минеральные воды группа террористов захватила автобус с заложниками - школьниками из 9 класса одной из школ г. Ростова. Кокошин принимает решение для оперативно-технического обеспечения работы антитеррористических подразделений группы "А" и взаимодействия с ОТУ ФСК России выделить группу МО в составе представителей от ГШ. Выделяет группе свой персональный самолет Ту-154 с экипажем и бортовым узлом связи, ставит задачи личному составу группы.  По окончании работы именно по личному указанию Кокошина было обращено внимание руководства МО на тесное взаимодействие с другими силовыми министерствами в вопросах противодействия террористическим атакам и выделены средства для обновления парка технических средств подразделения. Всё происходило на фоне общего развала армии и флота, в период, когда сокращались части и соединения, сказывался кадровый голод и недостаток финансирования во всех министерствах и ведомствах.

----------


## Привод

> ...Заместителя МО РФ Кокошина Андрея Афанасьевича, гражданского человека, инженера. Это выдающийся руководитель. Вникал во все вопросы строительства ВС, даже в вопросы, которые он не мог охватить в полном объеме. Но всегда находил способы решения, грамотного, взвешенного и с опорой на специалистов, для быстрого решения выделил нашей группе свой бортовой узел связи. И никто ему никаких ярлыков не приклеивал, в отличие от Табуреткина. *А когда на параде Победы не все войска и не все очень дружно отвечают своему министру на приветствие и поздравление, это показатель бардака в армии.*


*Уточню:*Парад в ознаменование 64 годовщины Победы советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне. Пешие и механизированные колонны войск Московского гарнизона на Красной площади. 331 гвардейский парашютно-десантный полк (Кострома). На приветствие и поздравление маршала от фурнитерии Табуреткина полк ответил молчанием. Последствия: снят с должности командующий ВДВ, вместо него назначен генерал Шаманов, легенда ВДВ, сопоставимая только с Маргеловым. Мне трудно давать оценки поступку гвардейцев-десантников, но это позор армии, когда её министру обороны в центре России не отвечает элита армии - Воздушно-десантные войска.

----------


## Привод

Генерал-лейтенант Шаманов не только выдающийся и авторитетный полководец, но и замечательный человек. В период проведения КТО на Кавказе командовал группировкой "Запад". В районе КП (Шали) в феврале 2000 года, группа ГШ ВС РФ работала на КП Шаманова, выполняла задачи оперативной маскировки войск 58 Общевойсковой Армии и защиты информации в центре боевого управления 58 Армии. Всегда находила поддержку словом и делом со стороны командующего Армией (группировка "Запад"). Сибиряк, талантливый командир и командующий ВДВ, прошел все ступени роста в войсках и штабах. 



> Шаманов Владимир Анатольевич: биография
> 
> фото Владимир Анатольевич Шаманов фото 
> Владимир Шаманов фото (6) 
> 
> Командующий воздушнот-десантными войсками РФ с мая 2009 года.


Владимир Анатольевич Шаманов, биография

----------


## FLOGGER

Всю биографию Шаманова дочитать не смог, слишком длинно для меня, но история 86-го года с прыжком на ЗП сильно смахивает на басню. Как говорил Станиславский - не верю.

----------


## Sr10

> 331 гвардейский парашютно-десантный полк (Кострома). На приветствие и поздравление маршала от фурнитерии Табуреткина полк ответил молчанием.


Неужто ? А пруф на это "молчание ягнят" можно в студию ?

----------


## Привод

Сейчас, только штаны подтяну...это не гостайна и не ДСП, так что не надо выуживать то, что известно и обсуждалось даже в солдатской среде. А если серьезно, то инфо из вполне компетентного источника. Кроме того, можно пруф у Табуреткина попросить, правда он "как рыба об лед", молчит, только переписывается со следователем. Старины Мюллера на него нет... :Tongue:

----------


## Sr10

> Сейчас, только штаны подтяну...


Что, собственно, и требовалось доказать ;)

----------


## Привод

стоил бы ты того, что бы что-то доказывать... ;)

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересная фигня тут недавно произошла у нас. Один гражданин, по фамилии Навальный, написал, что МО РФ собирается закупить пистолеты "Глок" по цене 210 000 руб. за штуку. При том, что его цена максимум может быть 51 000 руб. И задал резонный вопрос: сколько же тогда разворовывается бюджетных средств при покупке лодок, самолетов, ракет и пр.? Если на одном пистолете только 150 000? Тут же засуетился великий клоун Рагозин, велел провести проверку. Через несколько дней и МО напугалось. В итоге, как я понял, сделку отменили. И Шойгу чего-то там высказался по этому поводу... И интересно мне стало: а если бы Навальный ничего об этом не знал или не написал бы? Так бы и закупили эти ГЛОКи  по 7000$? "Наварив" при этом по 5000$ с пистолета? И как это может быть, что один человек знает больше, чем все, кому положено этим заниматься? Или те, кому положено, в доле? А как же тогда бесконечыные вопли о патриотизме?  Подумать только: паториот обворовывает столь любимую им родину! Или у нас в МО патриоты только той родины, которую можно обворовывать?

----------


## OKA

> .. Подумать только: паториот обворовывает столь любимую им родину! Или у нас в МО патриоты только той родины, которую можно обворовывать?


    Ну, наверное, не только в МО такие "патриоты" водятся. Вспоминается "патриот" Москвы, 20 лет бившийся за её процветание, не щадя живота своего. А оказалось и в Австрии ему неплохо, да и в Лондоне недвижимость, худо-бедно, сгодилась, да и гражданство прибалтийское былоб нелишним))

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересное сообщение про Сечина. Не подозревал даже, что в госкомпании могут быть такие зарплаты.  Вот  ссылочка. Радио ЭХО Москвы :: Кадровая политика / Комментарии Здесь про первого неинтересно (мне лично), а вот второй...  Не мало чуваку?

----------


## kfmut

Блин, я с этих обличителей уже даже удивляться устал, пишем *официальная зарплата*, ссылаемся на Форбс, в котором фигурирует уже "Совокупная компенсация", в ссылке на методику подсчёта уже суммарное вознаграждение(*зарплата*, гарантированный бонус, бонус по результатам деятельности компании, бонус, привязанный к росту акций, процент от прибыли и другие денежные выплаты), и при этом:



> Изучив официальную отчетность компаний, опросив более 10 консультантов по подбору менеджеров высшего звена, используя информацию источников, мы получили *экспертную оценку* компенсаций СЕО.


юристы...

Неплохо было бы всех "позиционеров" и оппозиционеров снабдить билетами на VIP-чартер до дружественного Китая для укрепления тамошней государственности в порядке, так сказать, братской помощи  :Biggrin:

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый kfmut, простите, не очень понял Ваш посыл. Т. е. Вы считаете, что доход президента госкомпании в 50 млн $  в год - это нормально? Тогда, мне кажется, гос-ву не стоило бы говорить о нехватке денег на какие-то социальные проекты.  Кроме С. там еще, наверное, немало тех, у кого доходы немного поменьше и т. п. Да и в других госкорпорациях, я думаю, картина похожая. Если бы гос-во подурезало их доходы раз в десять, то, может, больше бы денег оставалось на тех, о ком оно так сильно, якобы, печется - на сирот, инвалидов, ветеранов и пр. 
Что касается Китая, то, я думаю, со *своей* государственностью они разберутся и сами неплохо. И разбираются.

----------


## kfmut

На Вы, с большой буквы? Забавно :-)

Мысль простая, во первых, Навальный перетасовал понятия и вводит в заблуждение своих читателей, во-вторых, после взятия курса на строительство гос.капитализма Путин уже 100500 раз говорил, что платить своим чиновникам и управленцам меньше чем в частных компаниях он не может в не зависимости от их эффективности, иначе ему не с кем будет работать. Можно к этому относиться как угодно, но пока у нас будет гос.капитализм так и будет. 




> они разберутся и сами неплохо. И разбираются.


вот это и печалит

----------


## FLOGGER

> На Вы, с большой буквы? Забавно


Это правило того русского языка, который я учил в школе - обращение к отдельному незнакомому человеку - с большой буквы, когда обращаешься к нескольким людям - с маленькой.




> Мысль простая, во первых, Навальный перетасовал понятия и вводит в заблуждение своих читателей,


В данном случае меня не волнует как назвать то, что он получает - зарплата, доход или как-то еще. Меня заинтересовала та сумма, которая у него получается в месяц: 4 млн долларов. Это из госбюджета.



> Путин уже 100500 раз говорил, что платить своим чиновникам и управленцам меньше чем в частных компаниях он не может в не зависимости от их эффективности,


"вот это и печалит". В данном случае, думаю, не только меня.



> иначе ему не с кем будет работать.


Т. е., он покупает тех, с кем ему работать. Особенно понравилась  Ваша фраза "в не зависимости от их эффективности". Хороши работники. Особенно на примере Сердюкова заметно. Да и еще один работник был - Грызлов. Человек, просравший выборы и в Питере, и в Ленобласти был назначен главой "единства". 



> Можно к этому относиться как угодно, но пока у нас будет гос.капитализм так и будет.


Без комментариев.



> вот это и печалит


Кого?
P.S.Если Вам не нравится мое к Вам обращение, могу писать вам с маленькой буквы. Если буду.

----------


## kfmut

> Это из госбюджета.


Вот именно что не из гос.бюджета, форма собственности Роснефти - ОАО. Если помните, то в начале года даже были сообщения, что из-за каких-то проблем с бумажками Росимущество по средством Роснефтегаза(тоже, кстати, ОАО) не может контролировать саму Роснефть, непосредственно самому Росимуществу в Роснефти принадлежит, вроде как, 1(одна) акция. Если я правильно помню, то говорили, что ситуация решалась в приватных беседах с ВВП




> "вот это и печалит". В данном случае, думаю, не только меня.
> ...
> Без комментариев.


не надо печалится, надо родных и знакомых на выборы подбивать ходить, 25% явка на региональных/муниципальных выборах это уже даже не печально, это предел




> Особенно понравилась Ваша фраза "в не зависимости от их эффективности". Хороши работники.


в общем-то, это мировая практика, вознаграждение топ-менеджмента и размеры дивидендов акционеров мало связаны, можно в Гугл поискать по фразе "ceo overpaid" или переводные статьи почитать 
Так ли важен CEO для компании?
Чем больше получает CEO — тем меньше достается акционерам | Андрей Роговский




> Особенно на примере Сердюкова заметно


Технику закупать начали, летать начали, платить достойно начали, даже через многочисленные пресс-туры хоть как-то армию "развернули лицом" к гражданам...какой из министров обороны ЭТОЙ страны сделал больше?




> Кого?


меня печалит, то что у нас мало кто хочет работать по примеру китайских товарищей




> P.S.Если Вам не нравится мое к Вам обращение, могу писать вам с маленькой буквы.


по Розенталю, если меня не подводит память, обращения  Вы-Ваш с написанием с большой буквы используются в официальных бумажках в качестве вежливой формы, у нас, как я понимаю, здесь неформальное общение ;-)

----------


## Nazar

> Путин уже 100500 раз говорил


Без комментариев, по-этому при этом г-не ( не от слова господин ), не сидят люди разворовывающие страну, их женские половые органы, различные губернаторы и так далее. Несчастному, управленцев на работу набрать негде...страдает бедняжка...Путин здесь, Путин там, то самолет пошлет в Сталинград, трупы вывозить, то котенка на улице накормит, то царь щуку поймает...
Кстати, а этот г-н не хочет начать платить врачам столько, сколько платят в частных компаниях, учителям столько, сколько платят частным педагогам и так далее...
По-этому все Ваши инсинуации и попытки оправдать своего президента, расплываясь как сферический конь в вакууме, можно плашмя по известному адресу отправить...

----------


## Nazar

> Технику закупать начали, летать начали, платить достойно начали, даже через многочисленные пресс-туры хоть как-то армию "развернули лицом" к гражданам...какой из министров обороны ЭТОЙ страны сделал больше?


Десятки училищ расформировали, половину собственности ВС пропили, глупыми приказами внесли разлад среди личного состава, из солдат начали делать благородных девиц и так далее.
Ах да, забыл, ваш любимый МО, победоносную и быструю войнушку справил...Поратуйте за то, что-бы его участником БД признали и от УО избавили...
Один гандон поставил рулить другого гандона и оба остались друг другом довольны...

----------


## kfmut

Г-н Назаров сделайте одолжении, дойдите до Правил форума Правила форума , ознакомитесь с пунктом 5, а потом ответьте, пожалуйста, если вы сами лично не соблюдаете правила(законы) этого форума, на котором являетесь модератором, то на каком основание требуете чтобы кто-то там ещё соблюдал законы страны, а?

----------


## FLOGGER

По поводу кому и как принадлежит Роснефть я и рассуждать не буду. Пусть даже в этом вопросе я и неправ. Пусть она будет сугубо частной конторой. Я хочу сказать  другое и вы это подтвердили: Путин, выходит, *покупает* "своих" людей или дает им кормиться из кормушки, называемой бюджетом. И в любом случае это происходит за счет бюджета. Каким образом? Да очень простым. Его это устраивает, поэтому у того и доходы такие. Когда кого-то что-то не устраивает, то находят способы и политику телекомпании изменить на ту, которая устраивает, и деньги отнять, когда захочется, и многомиллиардные кредиты выделить, ни у кого не спрашивая. Захотели бы урезать аппетиты Сечина, если для пользы дела, конечно, урезали бы. Я думаю, он бы и имея доход не лимон баксов в неделю, а раз в двадцать меньше, не помер бы с голоду и с протянутой рукой бы не пошел. Даже, думаю, и не уволился бы в знак протеста. И мировая практика здесь ни при чем. Это сугубо местная политика.



> не надо печалится, надо родных и знакомых на выборы подбивать ходить,


И все же меня это печалит, хотя я на выборы хожу. И мои родные тоже. Вот только за едро я не голосую.



> Технику закупать начали, летать начали, платить достойно начали, даже через многочисленные пресс-туры хоть как-то армию "развернули лицом" к гражданам...какой из министров обороны ЭТОЙ страны сделал больше?


Да, наверное, никто. Разогнал сотни частей, переселил разные полки на один аэродром, который назвали авибазой, прикупил Мистраль, Ивеко, да и еще, наверное, много, чего я и не знаю. Сначала тратили деньги, чтобы переселить разные полки на одну т. н. авиабазу. Теперь будут тратить деньги на то, чтобы вернуть все "взад". Толковый дядя, что и говорить.



> меня печалит, то что у нас мало кто хочет работать по примеру китайских товарищей


Странный ответ. Как-то он не вяжется с вашим высказыванием выше.



> по Розенталю, если меня не подводит память


С Розенталем не знаком. Знаком, повторяю, с правилами того русского языка, которому меня учили в школе.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Большая просьба к участникам, и особенно представителям администрации, соблюдать правила форума.
Курилка-курилкой, но не стоит разводить здесь срач.

----------


## Nazar

> Г-н Назаров сделайте одолжении, дойдите до Правил форума Правила форума , ознакомитесь с пунктом 5, а потом ответьте, пожалуйста, если вы сами лично не соблюдаете правила(законы) этого форума, на котором являетесь модератором, то на каком основание требуете чтобы кто-то там ещё соблюдал законы страны, а?


Обязательно ознакомлюсь, а вы будьте добры ознакомиться с п.6 ч.2, так, на всякий случай.




> Большая просьба к участникам, и особенно представителям администрации, соблюдать правила форума.
> Курилка-курилкой, но не стоит разводить здесь срач.


Дима извини, просто меня несколько улыбнула такая преданная любовь к действующей власти...

----------


## kfmut

> Его это устраивает, поэтому у того и доходы такие. Когда кого-то что-то не устраивает, то находят способы и политику


Повторюсь, это полностью устраивает от 2/3 до 3/4 избирателей это страны, с чего ВВП это должно НЕ устраивать? Из-за высоких моральных принципов?




> Это сугубо местная политика.


Слияние государства и бизнеса местная практика? :-) Гугл, "япония коррупция", там даже специальный термин есть - amakudari - для обозначения гос.чиновников, которые после выхода на пенсию с гос.службы устраиваются "работать" в частные компании в виде благодарности за помощь с решением "проблем" в предыдущие годы. Подобная практика там появилась ещё после ВМВ и до сих пор её пытаются выкорчевать.




> И все же меня это печалит, хотя я на выборы хожу. И мои родные тоже. Вот только за едро я не голосую.


Замечательно, надо расширять на знакомых. Если пассаж про "едро" относится ко мне, то ни за Путина, ни за ЕР я не голосовал.

Сейчас у нас в Твери, благодаря местным князькам, которые постоянно приходят и уходят(некоторых таки посадили), многое похерили, люди, кто может, разбегаются по столицам, о том как провёл город прошлую зиму, видимо, занет вся страна, на полном серьёзе уже говорилось о ликвидации в 450тыс. городе трамвая...зато в городе, например, появились автобусные остановки стоимостью от 500тыс.руб. до 1млн.руб.( | Почем остановки в Твери? , в комментариях я там приводил ссылки на "закупки" по контрактам), видели когда-нить остановку за 1млн. рублей? Много "интересных штук" появилось... Что-то реально нужное *гражданам* появляется практически только за счёт федеральных или региональных денег. Когда, например, зашла речь об установке в городе камер фиксации нарушений ПДД, администрация и дума фактически открытом текстом сказали, что они не заинтересованы в пресечении нарушений, т.к. деньги от штрафов идут мимо городского бюджета, и только благодаря софинансированию из регионального бюджета подобные камеры начали появляться. Также в последние годы за федеральные деньги покупались троллейбусы и автобусы для МУПов. Заставили в различных структурах интернет-приемные сделать для обращений граждан, теперь стало возможно хоть как-то развернуть лицом местную *избранную* власть к горожанам, например, kfmut - "Герои" прошлого, настоящего...и будущего?




> Разогнал сотни частей


Разогнали и численность армии сократили ниже планируемого 1млн. и вообще многое через . сделано было. Однако, сколько из этих частей были кадрированными, сколько были укомплектованы людьми по штату на 60-80%? Не говоря уже о проценте исправности техники в этих частях. Давайте ещё, например, о покойной военной науке вспомним, которая застряла на уровне 80-х годов, когда некоторые "кабинетные" товарищи с погонами полковников/подполковников задачи по аэронавигации в 21-ом веке предлагали решать на компьютере по бумажным номограммам.




> переселил разные полки на один аэродром, который назвали авибазой


И? Как минимум за счёт нормализации снабжения средний налёт с начала 00-х увеличился в разы, это разве плохо?




> прикупил Мистраль


И в общем, КМК правильно сделал. "Янтарь" сколько лет там строит "Ивана Грена"? Лет 10-ть уже поди? Сколько "Горшкова" для индийцев переобуродовали на "Севмашпредприятии"? Чем кончился предыдущий заход с испытаниями?




> Ивеко


Да так и сидели бы с чем-нить типа "Урала-Федерала" и клонами бтр-70, сейчас хоть как-то начали шевелиться с разработкой машин с современным противоминным бронированием. 




> Теперь будут тратить деньги на то, чтобы вернуть все "взад". Толковый дядя, что и говорить.


Дядя при желании может и "присесть", а "следующему дяде" с трудом за 25 лет удалось единую службу спасения организовать и то на базе пожарной охраны, так что удивляться "новым" телодвижениям не стоит.




> Как-то он не вяжется с вашим высказыванием выше.


с какими именно?

----------


## kfmut

> ...такая преданная любовь к действующей власти...


Поржал, самое смешное что доводилось слышать с начала нового года. Для справки, на моём УИКе нынешний президент на выборах набрал только 49% Результаты президентских выборов - Тверская область - Тверь (Центральный район) - УИК № 1112 - Гракон и 51% по городу Твери, при результате по стране 64%, в Питере его результат составил 59%, так что с "преданной любовью к действующей власти" надо где-то чуть севернее Твери разбираться ;-)

----------


## kfmut

> Большая просьба к участникам, и особенно представителям администрации, соблюдать правила форума.
> Курилка-курилкой, но не стоит разводить здесь срач.


Спасибо  
.

----------


## OKA

И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - ВНИМАНИЕ! СРОЧНО НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ ПРАВООХРАНИТЕЛЮ ДЛЯ СПАСЕНИЯ ЖИЗНИ!       " Сейчас действительно нужна помощь для спасения жизни правоохранителя!
Подчеркиваю: это не анонимный пост, а официальный сайт Внутренних войск Украины
СРОЧНО ! НЕОБХОДИМА ПОМОЩЬ !
В Главном военно -медицинском клиническом центре Министерства обороны Украины борется за жизнь майор Захарченко Виталий Николаевич , 1983 года рождения , старший помощник начальника оперативного отдела Отдельного Слобожанской бригады внутренних войск МВД Украины ( Харьков) .

Майор Захарченко во время несения службы по охране общественного порядка в городе Киеве получил огнестрельное ранение с поражением правой плечевой кости и огнестрельное проникающее ранение брюшной полости с повреждением печени , желудка и кишечника.

Виталий Николаевич находится в крайне тяжелом состоянии , на грани между жизнью и смертью. Государственной помощи хватает для поддержания жизнедеятельности организма Виталия , однако необходима профессиональное вмешательство для проведения ряда сложных операций для восстановления органов и функций органов брюшной полости. Родными и близкими военнослужащего исчерпаны все материальные средства для улучшения состояния здоровья потерпевшего .

Жена и дочь просят у граждан , которым небезразлична судьба офицера , оказать помощь для спасения жизни мужчине и отца.

Вы можете помочь , перечислив средства жене на карточный счет ПриватБанка: 5168 7572 2870 4104 .

Елена Александровна Захарченко. Тел . 095-945-68-35 .

Будем очень благодарны за любую помощь !"

ПРОШУ МАКСИМАЛЬНОГО ПЕРЕПОСТА РАДИ СПАСЕНИЯ ЖИЗНИ ОФИЦЕРА!

----------


## OKA

> И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - ВНИМАНИЕ! СРОЧНО НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ ПРАВООХРАНИТЕЛЮ ДЛЯ СПАСЕНИЯ ЖИЗНИ!       " Сейчас действительно нужна помощь для спасения жизни правоохранителя!
> Подчеркиваю: это не анонимный пост, а официальный сайт Внутренних войск Украины
> СРОЧНО ! НЕОБХОДИМА ПОМОЩЬ !
> В Главном военно -медицинском клиническом центре Министерства обороны Украины борется за жизнь майор Захарченко Виталий Николаевич , 1983 года рождения , старший помощник начальника оперативного отдела Отдельного Слобожанской бригады внутренних войск МВД Украины ( Харьков) .
> 
> Майор Захарченко во время несения службы по охране общественного порядка в городе Киеве получил огнестрельное ранение с поражением правой плечевой кости и огнестрельное проникающее ранение брюшной полости с повреждением печени , желудка и кишечника.
> 
> Виталий Николаевич находится в крайне тяжелом состоянии , на грани между жизнью и смертью. Государственной помощи хватает для поддержания жизнедеятельности организма Виталия , однако необходима профессиональное вмешательство для проведения ряда сложных операций для восстановления органов и функций органов брюшной полости. Родными и близкими военнослужащего исчерпаны все материальные средства для улучшения состояния здоровья потерпевшего .
> 
> ...


Неизвестный банк. У людей есть возможность обратиться в посольство РФ.

----------


## An-Z

Отчегож неизвестный, очень даже известный днепропетровский банк принадлежащий евреям Коломойскому (свеженазначенный повстанцами губернатор Днепропетровской области) и Боголюбову.

----------


## OKA

> Отчегож неизвестный, очень даже известный днепропетровский банк принадлежащий евреям Коломойскому (свеженазначенный повстанцами губернатор Днепропетровской области) и Боголюбову.


Вот это поворот)) Бандеры слились с ними в революционном экстазе. Союз меча и орала.

----------


## OKA

Фоторепортаж с похорон майора Захарченко, погибшего от рук бандеровских боевиков : И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его  Реквизиты для помощи семье погибшего майора ВВ Виталия Захарченко : " Реквізити для поповнення карткових, поточних рахунків відкритих в
ПАТ «ДОЧІРНІЙ БАНК СБЕРБАНКУ РОСІЇ»
МФО: 320627
Банк отримувача: ПАТ «СБЕРБАНК РОСІЇ»
Рахунок: 26257000879193
ЄДРПОУ: 3098906774
Отримувач: Курган Роман Костянтинович
Призначення платежу: согласно назначения
Для розрахунків в рублях Російської Федерації (RUB):
:56 Банк-Посредник:
ОАО «Сбербанк России», Москва, РФ
БИК 044525225, К/С 30101810400000000225
ИНН 7707083893
СВИФТ: SABRRUMM
:57D Банк Бенефициара:
/30111810100000000540
АО «CБЕРБАНК РОССИИ»
Киев, Украина
:59D Бенефициар:
/26202000879193 КУРГАН РОМАН КОНСТАНТИНОВИЧ ... "                                                                                                                                               Подробнее здесь : И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - ВАЖНО! Помогите с перепостом! Реквизиты для помощи семье погибшего майора ВВ Виталия Захарченко  .                                                                                                                              2марта : И свет во тьме светит, и тьма не объяла его - Вернулась от жены майора внутренних войск Захарченко Виталия Николаевича     Соболезную...

----------


## KAJUK

Еще одна,не очень веселая тема....
Намедни померла пенсионерка...
На похороны ушло около 80т.р.(по самым скромным,официальным расценкам-(занимался непосредственно сам!))
Государство же выделило компенсацию -5тыс,.2РУБЛЯ,16 КОПЕЕК!!!

----------


## OKA

> Еще одна,не очень веселая тема....
> Намедни померла пенсионерка...
> На похороны ушло около 80т.р.(по самым скромным,официальным расценкам-(занимался непосредственно сам!))
> Государство же выделило компенсацию -5тыс,.2РУБЛЯ,16 КОПЕЕК!!!


Печально... И наших новых сограждан ждут отнюдь не райские кущи в РФ.

----------


## KAJUK

Еще одна,менее печальная тема...
2 года на пенсии и 2 года присылают квитанции на налог"на жилье"-по 186 руб,а пенсионеры освобождены от данной подати.2 раза звонил,напоминал об этом и.естественно ,не платил,твердо уверовав в свою правоту...
Вчера пошел в сберкассу за пенсией,а счет -то заблокирован!сегодня выяснил-за неуплату этого налога,которого не должно быть!
Т.Е. им проверить и  отметить никак нельзя,а найти должника и его счет и заблокировать-можно! За 370 руб несуществующего долга!Дурдом какой-то!

----------


## OKA

Брошенные и забытые Вова Поморцев - Брошенные и забытые

----------


## FLOGGER

Врт еще один высокопоставленный представитель нашего гос-ва общается с гражданами:
Радио ЭХО Москвы :: Жириновский накричал на беременную журналистку / Комментарии

----------


## OKA

МОСКВА, 24 апреля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. В связи с концентрацией большого количества украинских войск в приграничных с Россией районах и началом активной фазы операции украинских силовиков и экстремистов против мирных граждан на юго-востоке Украины батальонные и тактические группы Южного и Западного военных округов начали учения в приграничных с Украиной районах. Об этом заявил министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу перед началом заседания коллегии военного ведомства.
Украинские военные атакуют Славянск
Путин: если режим в Киеве начал применять армию внутри страны - это серьезное преступление
В силовой операции против мирных граждан на юго-востоке Украины действует группировка украинский войск численностью более 11 тысяч человек, полностью вооруженных автоматическим оружием. К операции привлечены около 160 танков, более 230 БМП и БТР, не менее 150 орудий и минометов, большое количество авиации, заявил Шойгу.
"Ситуация на Украине вызывает серьезную озабоченность. С 22 апреля новое украинское руководство начало так называемую активную фазу операции на юго-восточных рубежах Украины. Уже есть человеческие жертвы", - сказал министр обороны.
Дмитрий Ярош
"Правый сектор" начал формировать "спецбатальон" "Донбасс" в Донецкой области
Шойгу сообщил, что "против мирных граждан действуют подразделения Национальной гвардии, а также батальоны из экстремистов "Правого сектора" (Харьков, Слабожанец), начато формирование батальона "Донбасс". 
"Подавление выступлений мирного населения осуществляют переброшенные в Донецк и Луганск бойцы спецподразделений службы безопасности Украины, а также МВД", - сказал глава военного ведомства.
"На границе с Россией, - продолжил он, - действуют мотоманевренные группы, предназначенные для ведения диверсионной деятельности. От вооруженных сил в операциях участвуют 17-я танковая и 24-я механизированная бригады, передислоцированные с запада Украины". ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Шойгу: в операции украинских силовиков задействованы более 11 тыс. человек и 160 танков

----------


## OKA

"  Визит Сталина в 1948 году, депутат севастопольского горсовета Берия, город двойного назначения при Хрущеве и стабильное развитие в годы застоя
Севастополь известен как город богатого военного прошлого и неизменная на протяжении двух веков база Черноморского флота. Куда меньше общественному сознанию России запомнился тот факт, что к моменту распада СССР город Севастополь был крупным промышленным, а главное, важным научным центром Советского Союза."   РП вспоминает краткую историю советского Севастополя - Русская планета

----------


## OKA

"Во время Гражданской войны город на Неве понес потери, сопоставимые с блокадой в Великую Отечественную.
Ленинградская блокада 1941—1944 годов привела к тому, что из трех миллионов населения в городе к концу войны, после массовой эвакуации и смертности, проживало не более 700 тысяч человек. Куда меньше известно, что из почти двух с половиной миллионов, проживавших в Петрограде накануне революции, к 1921 году в городе осталось около 700 тысяч. Таким образом, демографические города в годы Гражданской войны вполне сопоставимы с блокадой.                      Хлебная монополия
На второй год Первой мировой войны Российская империя столкнулась с продовольственным кризисом. Страна была крестьянской, основой сельского хозяйства, как и столетия назад, оставался ручной труд. В армию было призвано восемь миллионов крестьян самого трудоспособного возраста, и уже в 1915 году число пахотных площадей в России сократилось на четверть.
К появившемуся дефициту хлеба добавился товарный кризис — две трети промышленности перешли на выпуск военной продукции и дефицит гражданских товаров моментально породил всплеск цен, спекуляцию и начало инфляции. Проблемы усугубил неурожай 1916 года. Уже осенью того года правительство империи попыталось установить твердые цены на хлеб и начало рассматривать вопрос о введении карточной системы. Тогда же, задолго до большевистских «продотрядов», в генштабе воющей армии впервые озвучили мысль о необходимости принудительного изъятия хлеба у крестьян.
Но установленные правительством «твердые цены» на хлеб повсеместно нарушались, а карточную систему Госсовет империи признал желательной, но невозможной к реализации из-за отсутствия «технических средств». В итоге продовольственный кризис нарастал. К нему добавился кризис транспортной системы — железные дороги едва кормили и снабжали огромную воюющую армию, но уже не справлялись с другими задачами.
При этом Петербург-Петроград, расположенный на северо-западе России, как никакой другой город империи, зависел от массовых и бесперебойных поставок всего — от зерна до угля и дров. Ранее в снабжении Петербурга решающую роль играл морской транспорт. Но с началом мировой войны Финский залив напрочь перекрыли минные заграждения, а Балтийское море закрыл флот кайзеровской Германии. С осени 1914 года вся тяжесть снабжения столицы легла на железные дороги.
В начале XX века Петербург был крупнейшим мегаполисом Российской империи, население которого за 20 лет увеличилось в два раза. Когда началась Первая мировая война, в городе проживало 2 100 000 человек. Это был промышленный и чиновничий центр страны.
В первые два года мировой войны население Петрограда еще более увеличилось из-за роста военного производства на столичных заводах. К началу 1917 года население города превысило цифру в 2 400 000 человек. Неудивительно, что в таких условиях именно здесь впервые в России население почувствовало на себе продовольственный кризис, вылившийся в длинные «хвосты» хлебных очередей.
В феврале 1917 года бунт, начавшийся именно в бесконечных очередях у петроградских булочных, быстро перерос в революцию. Монархия пала, но снабжение Петрограда от этого не улучшилось. Уже в марте 1917 года ответственный за вопросы продовольственного снабжения член Временного правительства меньшевик Владимир Громан, понимая, что прежняя система частной торговли со снабжением города не справляется, предложил ввести хлебную монополию, как в Германии.
Воюющая на два фронта Германия первой столкнулась с нехваткой продовольствия и еще в 1915 году ввела «хлебную монополию», по которой фактически вся крестьянская продукция становилась собственностью государства и распределялась централизованно по карточкам. Дисциплинированным немцам удалось отладить эту систему и продержаться на голодном пайке еще три года войны.
Временное правительство в условиях нарастающего продовольственного кризиса (прежде всего в Петрограде) решило повторить немецкий опыт и 25 марта 1917 года принимает закон «О передаче хлеба в распоряжение государства». Любая частная торговля хлебом запрещается. Как видим, все произошло задолго до появления у власти большевиков.
По всей стране были созданы Продовольственные комитеты, которые должны были скупать по фиксированным ценам зерно у крестьян, бороться с нелегальной частной торговлей и организовывать снабжение городов. Правда, в условиях инфляции и дефицита товаров крестьяне не спешили сдавать зерно по символическим ценам, а организация централизованного снабжения сталкивалась с массой технических трудностей.
Страна без хлеба
В мае 1917 года Временное правительство даже утвердило решение о запрете выпечки и продажи белого хлеба, булок и печенья — в целях экономии дефицитного масла и сахара. То есть социалистическая революция случилась в стране, где уже полгода белый хлеб был под запретом!
Ценой больших организационных усилий Временному правительству и, как в те дни его называли современники, «продовольственному диктатору Петрограда» В. Громану удалось несколько стабилизировать снабжение мегаполиса на Неве. Но все и так небольшие успехи организации поставок хлеба для Питера уперлись в нарастающий транспортный коллапс железных дорог бывшей империи.
В апреле 1917 года простаивало из-за неисправностей 22% всех паровозов в стране. К осени того же года встала уже треть паровозов. По свидетельству современников, в сентябре 1917 года железнодорожные чиновники открыто брали взятку в 1000 рублей за отправку каждого вагона с зерном в Петроград.
Стремясь наладить государственную монополию на хлеб, Временное правительство и власти хлебопроизводящих губерний запретили частные посылки с продовольствием. В таких условиях на грани голода в больших городах Россия подошла к Октябрьской Революции.
Практически сразу после захвата Зимнего дворца в Петроград прибыл большой эшелон с зерном, собранным одним из лидеров уральских большевиков Александром Цурюпой, бывшим с лета 1917 года главой продовольственной управы в богатой хлебом Уфимской губернии. Именно этот эшелон позволил новому правительству Ленина стабилизировать ситуацию с хлебом в Петрограде в первые, самые критические дни после переворота.
Был ли это замысел большевиков или удачное для них стечение обстоятельств — сейчас не известно. Но именно с этого момента началась большая государственная карьера Цурюпы, который уже в 1918 году станет наркомом продовольствия РСФСР.
Большевикам быстро удалось распространить свою власть на большую часть территории России, столичный переворот стремительно превратился в новую революцию. Правительство Ленина энергично взялось за решение самых актуальных проблем. И первые несколько месяцев советской власти ситуация с продуктами в Петрограде, казалось, стабилизировалась. Но к весне 1918 года в экономику вновь резко вмешалась политика.
Весной Германия и Австрия оккупировали Украину, которая ранее производила половину хлеба в Российской империи. В мае того же года с мятежа чехословацкого корпуса началась гражданская война на Урале и в Поволжье. От центральной России были отрезаны хлебопроизводящие регионы Сибири, южного Урала и центральной Волги. Помимо Украины, немцы оккупировали Ростов-на-Дону и поддержали генерала Краснова, отбившего в мае 1918 года у большевиков казачьи области Дона. Так от советской России отпали и хлебные регионы Северного Кавказа.
В итоге, к лету 1918 года у большевиков остались под контролем территории, дававшие лишь 10% от всего товарного хлеба, собираемого на территории бывшей Российской империи. Этим мизерным количеством зерна надо было кормить нечерноземную центральную Россию и два крупнейших мегаполиса страны, Москву и Петроград.
Если в марте 1918 года в город на Неве прибыло 800 вагонов с зерном и мукой, то в апреле — уже в два раза меньше. С мая 1918 года в Петрограде вводится нормированный хлебный паек. Тогда же впервые петроградцы начали массово поедать лошадей.
В мае 1918 года власти попытались организовать эвакуацию питерских детей в более сытные районы страны. Несколько тысяч мальчиков и девочек в возрасте от 3 до 16 лет были отправлены на Урал, где в окрестностях Челябинска и Екатеринбурга были организованы так называемые «детские питательные колонии». Но уже через месяц эти районы стали полем боя Гражданской войны.
Начало голода
Летом 1918 года из всех городов бывшей империи именно Петроград испытывал самые тяжкие проблемы с продовольствием. Председатель Петроградского совета Григорий Зиновьев, стремясь решить вопрос о хлебном снабжении города, в июне 1918 года даже начал переговоры о возможных поставках хлеба с эсеровским Сибирским правительством в Омске. Сибирское правительство (предшественник Колчака), опираясь на штыки чехословацкого легиона, вело тогда уже полномасштабную войну против большевиков на Урале. Но в условиях начавшегося голода глава Петрограда был готов платить за хлеб даже открытому врагу.
Переговоры с белыми о покупке хлеба для красного Питера успехом не увенчались. В июле 1918 года Петроградский комиссариат продовольствия вводит уже дифференцированный классовый паек для различных групп населения. Так к 1-й категории (с наибольшим размером проднормы) были отнесены рабочие тяжелого физического труда, ко 2-й — остальные рабочие и служащие по найму, к 3-й — лица свободных профессий (журналисты, художники, артисты и др.), к 4-й — «нетрудовые элементы» (буржуазия, священники, собственники крупной недвижимости и т. п.)
Гражданская война не только отрезала хлеб от Петрограда, но и отвлекла на военные перевозки и без того не справлявшийся железнодорожный транспорт. За весь август 1918 года в Питер доехало всего 40 вагонов с зерном — при этом для выдачи каждому жителю хотя бы 100 граммов хлеба в день требовалось ежесуточно 17 вагонов. В таких условиях крупнейший в городе Путиловский завод был закрыт на две недели — по решению Петроградского совета все рабочие направлялись в двухнедельный отпуск, чтобы самостоятельно могли подкормиться по окрестным деревням.
7 августа 1918 года в «Известиях Петроградского комиссариата по продовольствию» было опубликовано постановление, подписное Григорием Зиновьевым, о разрешении частным лицам провозить в Петроград до полутора пудов продуктов, в том числе муки или хлеба «до 20 фунтов». Фактически, в условиях голода Петроград отменил у себя хлебную монополию, существовавшую в стране с марта 1917 года.
После кризиса в августе, осенью, ценой титанических усилий по организации централизованных поставок хлеба и разрешения частной торговли, удалось несколько улучшить продовольственное снабжение Петрограда. Но к концу года из-за нового витка гражданской войны, когда Колчак захватил весь Урал и перешел в генеральное наступление, продуктовое снабжение Питера вновь свалилось в глубокий кризис.
Зимой с 1918 на 1919 год, когда поступление продовольствия в Петроград было минимальным, выдача продуктов по карточкам 4-й, а иногда и 3-й категории периодически прекращалась. Обычно это подают как особое злодейство большевиков перед интеллигенцией и буржуазией, забывая, что данные слои населения — особенно бывшие собственники недвижимости — еще с дореволюционных времен сохраняли накопления и имущество, которые могли обменять на хлеб у спекулянтов черного рынка. Большинство же пролетарского населения таких возможностей не имело.
На январь 1919 года население Питера составило около 1 300 000 человек, то есть всего за полтора года сократилось более чем на миллион. Большинство уехало из голодного и холодного города. Началась массовая смертность. К началу 1919 года в Петрограде насчитывалось всего треть заводских рабочих от их числа годом ранее.
Вдобавок именно 1919 год стал временем двух больших наступлений белых на Петроград с запада, со стороны Эстонии. В июне и октябре войска генерала Юденича дважды подходили к дальним окраинам города. Балтийское море все это время блокировал британский флот, какое-либо снабжение из Финляндии также было невозможным — там после своей гражданской войны правили местные белые, активно враждебные по отношению к советской России.
По сути Петроград оказался в настоящей блокаде. Все снабжение города в тех условиях держалось, фактически, на одной железнодорожной ветке от Твери. Но во время боевых действий, которые шли на подступах к городу весь 1919 год, в первую очередь продовольствием снабжалась армия — например, в июне того года на довольствии Петроградского военного округа числилось 192 тысячи человек и 25 тысяч лошадей. Остальное городское население еле действующий транспорт снабжал в последнюю очередь.
Петроградский паек
Нарастающий коллапс железных дорог приводил к тому, что в город с трудом доставлялось даже имеющееся продовольствие. Например, в 1919 году один из эшелонов с соленой рыбой из Астрахани продвигался в Петроград более двух с половиной месяцев и в пункт назначения продукт прибыл испорченным.
По статистике, в Петрограде ежедневный паек хлеба в среднем на протяжении 1919 года составлял для рабочего 120 граммов и 40 граммов для иждивенца. То есть был чисто символическим. По повышенным нормам снабжались лишь некоторые военные производства, типа Путиловского завода.
В июле 1919 года Наркомат продовольствия разрешил возвращающимся из отпусков рабочим привозить с собой беспрепятственно до двух пудов продовольствия. В итоге за следующий месяц свыше 60 тысяч пролетариев Питера — почти половина от численности всех рабочих — покинули предприятия и отправились в отпуска в деревню за едой.
Рабочий петроградского завода «Сименс» Платонов, выступая 17 декабря 1919 года на заседании исполкома Петроградского совета, свидетельствовал: «У нас в столовых несколько дней варили суп из очисток, а из гнилого картофеля делали котлеты». Снабжение госслужащих было не лучшим, а снабжение остальных слоев населения в разгар Гражданской войны зачастую просто отсутствовало.
К началу 1920 года население Петрограда сократилось еще на полмиллиона человек — до 800 тысяч. При этом нельзя сказать, что городская власть во главе с Зиновьевым бездействовала — наоборот, работала и очень активно. Помимо распределения хлеба по карточкам, власти занимались созданием системы столовых, организовывали бесплатное питание для детей, централизованную выпечку хлеба и т. п. Из питерских рабочих формировали продотряды, которые направлялись за продовольствием в хлебородные губернии.
Но все это не решало вопрос снабжения. Во-первых, хлеба было мало. Во-вторых, транспортная и финансовая система, расшатанные революциями, мировой и гражданской войнами, не позволяли организовать бесперебойное снабжения даже тем недостаточным количеством хлеба, который был.
Топливный голод
Но любой крупный город, даже вековой давности, зависит не только от снабжения продовольствием, но и от бесперебойных и достаточных поставок топлива. Петроград город совсем не южный, и для нормальной жизни он требовал внушительных объемов топлива — угля, нефти, дров.
В 1914 году столица Российской империи потребила почти 110 млн пудов угля и почти 13 млн пудов нефти. Если в годы Гражданской войны железные дороги не могли справиться с поставками хлеба, то тем более они не справлялись с транспортировкой топлива. К тому же качественный уголь в стране тогда давал в основном Донбасс, а нефть — Баку. В 1918—1920 годах эти источники энергии неоднократно отрезались фронтами. Поэтому не удивительно, что в разгар гражданской войны в Петроград поступало угля в 30 раз меньше чем в 1914 году.
Первый большой топливный кризис в городе разразился в январе 1919 года — не стало ни угля, ни дров, ни нефти. В тот месяц из-за отсутствия топлива были закрыты десятки предприятий. Петроградский совет, стремясь своими силами найти решение топливного кризиса, постановил отключить электрическое освещение в целях экономии энергии, свести к минимуму работу предприятий и организовать заготовку дров, торфа и сланцев в ближайших местностях вокруг Петрограда.
Когда в апреле 1919 года председатель Петроградского совета Григорий Зиновьев обратился в Совнарком с просьбой направить в город хотя бы немного мазута и нефти, ему ответили очень лаконичной телеграммой: «Нефти нет и не будет».
Ситуация с поставками, точнее с отсутствием поставок топлива в Петроград была такова, что не раз звучала мысль о всеобщей эвакуации питерской промышленности ближе к источникам хлеба и топлива. 15 сентября 1919 года председатель главного экономического органа Советской России, Высшего совета народного хозяйства Алексей Рыков предлагал в связи с отсутствием топлива эвакуировать важнейшие петроградские предприятия за Урал, а рабочих Петрограда направить в разные области страны для восстановления промышленности. Но даже большевики не отважились на столь радикальное решение.
Уже первый год гражданской войны существенно сократил промышленность Петрограда. Так, численность рабочих крупнейшего в городе Путиловского завода упала в два раза, с 23 до 11 тысяч. Рабочих Петроградского сталелитейного завода стало в три раза меньше, Машиностроительного — в четыре раза, а Механического завода — в десять раз.
Не надеясь на помощь центра, власти Петрограда пытались решить топливный кризис собственными силами. Еще в декабре 1918 года в Петрограде и окрестных областях был приостановлен призыв в армию всех работников топливной промышленности, в том числе лесорубов, лесовозов, торфяников и углекопов. В условиях Гражданской войны топливо прежде всего требовалось для продолжения работы военных заводов Петрограда, поэтому в октябре 1919 года питерским заводам были переданы все запасы дров в радиусе 100 верст вокруг города. Одновременно шла мобилизация петроградских рабочих на заготовку дров и торфа в соседних губерниях.
Топливный кризис считался не мене опасным, чем военный. Поэтому сразу после разгрома белых войск Юденича, 20 января 1920 года Григорий Зиновьев предложил организовать из частей защищавшей город 7-й Красной армии особую Трудовую армию со специальными задачами по добыче торфа и разработке горючих сланцев в окрестностях Петрограда.
Но топлива все равно не хватало, и город стал поедать сам себя. За 1920 год работники коммунальных служб Петрограда разобрали на дрова более 1000 домов. Не меньшее число деревянных построек в черте города спасавшиеся от холода жители самостоятельно сожгли в печках-«буржуйках». Кустарная жестяная печь, устанавливавшаяся и топившаяся чем попало прямо в жилой комнате, стала символом Гражданской войны в Петрограде.
Эпидемии и конец первой блокады
Разруха и топливный голод поразили даже городской водопровод. В 1920 году он подавал воды в полтора раза меньше, чем накануне революции. При этом из-за неисправности давно не ремонтированных труб до половины воды уходило в землю. Летом 1918 года временное прекращение хлорирования водопроводной воды вызвало в Петрограде вспышку эпидемии холеры.
Многочисленные эпидемии и заразные болезни сопровождали город все годы Гражданской войны, усугубляя потери от голода и холода. Съеденные от голода городские лошади означали не только отсутствие извозчиков, но и прекращение вывоза нечистот и мусора. К этому добавилось отсутствие лекарств, дефицит мыла и топлива для бань. Если в 1914 году в городе было свыше двух тысяч докторов, то к концу 1920 года их оставалось меньше тысячи.
Поэтому годы Гражданской войны в Петрограде обернулись почти непрерывной чредой эпидемий. Весной 1918 года город поразила первая эпидемия сыпного тифа. С июля ее сменила эпидемия холеры, которая свирепствовала в городе по сентябрь 1918 года. А вслед за ней осенью началась эпидемия гриппа-испанки. Осенью 1919 года началась вторая эпидемия сыпного тифа и продолжалась все зиму, до весны 1920 года. Однако, уже в конце лета 1920 года Петроград пережил настоящую эпидемию дизентерии.
В 1920 году численность населения города достигла минимума за период Гражданской войны — около 720 тысяч человек. В том же году стоимость всей валовой продукции петроградской промышленности составила лишь 13% от уровня 1914 года.
В феврале 1921 года на особом заседании ВЦИК отдельно обсуждался «Петроградский вопрос». Было официально признано, что вследствие Гражданской войны Петроград разорен больше, чем любой другой город России, больше всех понес жертв и уже не может быть восстановлен собственными силами без помощи всей страны.
Окончание Гражданской войны сразу позволило решить ряд городских проблем. В начале 1922 года продовольствие для Петрограда закупили за границей, а дрова в Финляндии — из-за разрухи на железных дорогах все это было легче и быстрее доставить морем непосредственно в городской порт. Хлеб и дрова закупали за счет ценностей, конфискованных у церкви.
За лето 1922 года в порт Петрограда из-за границы поступило около миллиона пудов зерна и почти двести тысяч пудов сахара. За период навигации, с мая по октябрь того года, в городской порт, закрытый с 1914 года из-за военных действий, прибыло около 500 иностранных пароходов.
1922 год принес богатый урожай, первые плоды НЭПа и первые результаты восстановления хозяйства и транспорта страны. К концу 1922 года кризис окончательно миновал — Гражданская война, а вместе с ней и первая блокада города на Неве закончились.

Подробнее Во время гражданской войны город на Неве понес потери, сопоставимые с блокадой в Великую Отечественную - Русская планета  07 мая 2014, 09:48 Алексей Волынец

----------


## OKA

19:48 / 15.10.2014

"В Москве врачи изъяли у студентки органы без разрешения матери

Родственники погибшей девушки написали жалобу в Европейский суд по правам человека, требуя моральной компенсации.

Московские врачи изъяли у умершей в медучреждении студентки из Екатеринбурга внутренние органы — сердце и почки. При этом медики не поставили в известность мать девушки, которая только через месяц после смерти дочери узнала, что та стала донором.

19-летняя Алина Саблина умерла в январе 2014 года: ее вместе с подругой сбила машина, когда девушки переходили дорогу по пешеходному переходу. Студентку доставили в больницу с тяжелейшей черепно-мозговой травмой, родители тут же прилетели в Москву из Екатеринбурга.

Шесть дней они дежурили у дверей реанимации и дважды в день беседовали с врачами. Однако за несколько часов до смерти Алины медики запретили матери и отцу входить к ней в палату.

О том, что Алина умерла, родители узнала не от врачей, как полагается, а от ритуального агента, который предложил транспортировать тело ее дочери в Екатеринбург за 170 тысяч рублей. Родители до сих пор недоумевают, почему им не сообщили об изъятии органов. Но на все их вопросы отвечали, что медики сделали все по закону, врачи считают вопросы об изъятии органов у пациента у родственников неэтичными.

Только через месяц после смерти дочери родители, знакомясь с материалами дела по дорожно-транспортному происшествию, которое стало причиной смерти Алины, в заключении судмэдэксперта увидели, что у девушки в больнице изъяли почки и сердце.

Со смерти Алины прошел почти год, и все это время ее родители пытаются добиться справедливости, обращаясь в прокуратуру, Следственный комитет и департамент здравоохранения. Единственное, чего удалось добиться, — проверки больницы. Оснований, чтобы привлечь врачей к ответственности, представители Следственного комитета не нашли. В свою очередь юристы изучили существующую судебную практику по пересадке органов и не нашли ни одного случая, чтобы врачей привлекли к уголовной ответственности.

Теперь родители направили жалобу в Европейский суд по правам человека, в своем заявлении они обвинили московских врачей в жестокости и бесчеловечности и требуют внести реальные изменения в российский закон о трансплантации и моральной компенсации.

Напомним, не далее чем в начале этой неделе широкую огласку получил аналогичный случай. Врачи Люберецкой больницы изъяли почки у пожилого мужчины через 15 минут после его смерти в медучреждении. По документам пенсионер проходил как бездомный, несмотря на то что его родственники связывались с руководством больницы, да и сам мужчина при поступлении в приемное отделение назвал свой адрес и контактные данные близких людей.

Сами медики считают, что поступили в соответствии с законом, так как в России действует Презумпция согласия, которая предусматривает возможность изъятия органов в случае, если родственники погибшего не предоставили письменный запрет на эту процедуру. Тем не менее правительство Московской области всерьез заинтересовалось этим случаем: губернатор Андрей Воробьев поручил компетентным органам провести расследование и взял дело под личный контроль. Также проверку проводит следственный отдел по городу Люберцы ГСУ СК России по Московской области."

В Москве врачи изъяли у студентки органы без разрешения матери - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS


Мда уж, жизнь нелегка, а тут мало того, что трагедия, ещё и  узнать, что изъяли органы без всяких вопросов...В Москве лет 10 назад был скандал на эту тему : 

"В 2003 году подобный скандал разгорелся в Москве. Был выдвинут иск против четверых трансплантологов. Но суд врачей все-таки оправдал. В Донецке тоже ходили слухи о «контрабандных почках», более того, там даже арестовали израильского гражданина, но врачей опять-таки оправдали..."

В Киеве разоблачена преступная группировка черных трансплантологов 

Можно только предполагать, сколько разнообразных "врачей" задействовано в таких операциях сейчас на Украине. Интересно, наблюдается ли падение цен на рынках трансплантологии за крайние полгода? Исправные продолжатели дела Менгеле и отряда 731 , типа  албанцев- бандеровцев, это дело на коммерческие основы ставили, судя по сообщениям прессы.

В «Желтом доме» орудовали «черные трансплантологи» | Журнал Международная жизнь  ,
ОБСЕ: Органы у погибших в Донбассе могли изъять трансплантологи - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS .

----------


## OKA

"С 15 ноября за сокрытие номерных знаков автомобилей будут лишать прав

С завтрашнего дня вступают в силу внесённые в КоАП РФ поправки, которые позволят сотрудникам полиции привлекать к ответственности водителей, скрывающих номерные знаки своих транспортных средств.  14.11.2014, 02:51

Замначальника Главного управления по обеспечению безопасности дорожного движения МВД РФ Владимир Кузин в интервью «Российской газете» рассказал, что водители идут на различные хитрости, чтобы скрыть номерной знак своего автомобиля. В связи с этим в Кодекс об административных правонарушениях были внесены изменения.

«Законодатель решил немножко подправить норму. Она осталась в том же виде, только добавились те ситуации, которые не были раньше предусмотрены, в том числе видоизменение знака при помощи соответствующих материалов. Кроме того, некоторые наклеивают куски белой или черной изоленты так, чтобы номер читался по-другому. А за это уже наступает более серьёзная ответственность – управление автомобилем с подложными регистрационными знаками», – пояснил Кузин.

С 15 ноября этого года по Кодексу Российской Федерации об административных правонарушениях (КоАП РФ) за любые умышленные способы скрыть номер могут лишить прав. Водителей, изменяющих внешний вид номерных знаков своих машин, будут лишать прав на три месяца или штрафовать на 5 тыс. руб.

По словам начальника отдела обеспечения правоприменительной деятельности ГУ ОБДД МВД России Андрея Клименко, полиция также будет бороться с автолюбителями, которые по примеру Джеймса Бонда устанавливают на свои машины автоматические устройства, переворачивающие номера.

«Сама по себе установка этого приспособления независимо от его использования подпадает под действие части 2 статьи 12.2 КоАП РФ. Если в  ГИБДД кто-нибудь направит соответствующее обращение, если будет указано место применения данного устройства, то владельца этого транспортного средства обязательно привлекут к административной ответственности», – сообщил Клименко корреспондентам «Российской газеты».

Согласно поправкам, полицейские смогут освидетельствовать водителей на состояние опьянения без присутствия понятых, снимая соответствующую процедуру на видеокамеру, сообщает «Коммерсантъ». Инспекторы утратят право снимать с машин номера, а водители мопедов и скутеров с завтрашнего дня будут нести ответственность за нарушение правил дорожного движения на общих основаниях.

http://russian.rt.com/article/59447

----------


## OKA

" Заместителя главы района Мособласти отпустят под залог в 20 миллионов

Сотрудники полиции задержали заместителя мэра Видного во время обысков в здании администрации 20 ноября.

Видновский городской суд оставил под стражей на 72 часа одного из заместителей главы администрации Ленинского района Сергея Кошмана Геннадия Труфанова. Чиновнику придется заплатить залог в 20 миллионов рублей, после чего он будет освобожден.

Напомним, Труфанова увезли из здания администрации города во время проведения следственных мероприятий в Ленинском районе Московской области 20 ноября. Как стало известно, обыски были связаны с недавним избиением активистов, которые 31 октября на центральной площади подмосковного города Видное собирали подписи с требованием отставки главы района Сергея Кошмана.

Тогда следователи обыскали кабинет главы города Сергея Кошмана и заместителя мэра Геннадия Труфанова. 7 ноября на выездном совещании в правительстве Московской области Совет депутатов Ленинского района проголосовал за отставку Сергея Кошмана.

Также известно, что в документах по возбужденным уголовным делам фигурирует еще один чиновник — председатель ревизионной комиссии Ленинского района Вадим Солод. Раньше он занимал пост заместителя главы администрации сельского поселения Развилковское. По версии следствия, он может быть причастен к нападению на активистов. В настоящее время известно, что мужчина написал заявление на отпуск и, возможно, покинул пределы РФ. В связи с этим следствие пока не может его допросить."

Заместителя главы района Мособласти отпустят под залог в 20 миллионов - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS 

"Розвые тапочки" певицы Сердюкова не пропали))

----------


## OKA

"Иван Лизан  Колумнист  Евразия  25 ноября 2014

О приближающемся для России моменте истины: к грядущему крушению постсоветских республик

Старый миропорядок против России

Постсоветские лимитрофные республики подходят к моменту исчерпания запасов своей прочности, что грозит их дестабилизацией, по итогам которой часть их исчезнет или же, успешно ответив на вызовы, продолжит своё развитие. России же предстоит принять активное участие в ликвидации последствий государственных кризисов и стабилизации республик. Именно от того, как справится с этой задачей Россия, и зависит её выживание.

Момент истины для постсоветских республик

Ряд республик уже доказали свою жизнеспособность в условиях мирного времени и вошли в ядро Евразийского союза. Однако грядущее углубление экономического кризиса и сокращение государственных доходов приведут к росту в странах внутренней нестабильности, которой непременно воспользуются США.

Цель Вашингтона — предельное ослабление путём экспорта хаоса, а затем и расчленение России. Уничтожение геополитического противника позволит им лишить ряд задач, в частности:

Укрепить рассыпающийся однополярный миропорядок.
За счёт победы усилить свой мировой авторитет.
Реквизировать денежные накопления РФ и получить доступ к её природным богатствам.
Расчистить рынок для своих корпораций, устранив конкурента.

Уничтожение России является для США первейшей задачей, после которой Вашингтон примется за утихомиривание Пекина — своего крупнейшего кредитора.

Технологии дестабилизации

В каждой республике накоплен такой запас горючего материала, что для их дестабилизации не нужно больших усилий, достаточно умело играть на внутренних противоречиях.

Украина уже пала под грузом внутренних проблем и гражданской войны.

Молдова, подписав евроассоциацию, превратилась в донора Евросоюза, что грозит её смертью от экономического истощения с последующим поглощением Румынией.

В Грузии заканчивается время спокойствия. Внутрипартийная борьба между «Единым национальным движением» и «Грузинской мечтой» приведёт к углублению раскола в обществе, резкому падению эффективности государственной машины и полному переходу страны под внешнее управление, не позволяющее элитам даже помыслить о попытках нейтралитета в отношениях с Россией. Использование в качестве поводов для русофобской истерии вопроса Южной Осетии и Абхазии станет основанием для размещения в Грузии баз НАТО и, в перспективе, очередной войны.

 В Беларуси поводом для недовольства может стать очередная девальвация рубля и падение уровня жизни. Впрочем, запас прочности у РБ наибольший, социальная политика государства наиболее здравая, а потому проблемы у белорусов начнутся позже всех.

Азербайджану, подавившему внутри себя активность НКО, прислали чёрную метку исламисты из ИГ, которым вначале предстоит ослабить Турцию и, активизировав в ней курдов, затем посеять зёрна хаоса в самом Азербайджане. Ещё одно слабое место Закавказья — Карабах.

Россию ослабляют санкциями и сокращением государственных доходов, которые приведут к проявлению народного недовольства, а им, в свою очередь, попытаются воспользоваться представители антигосударственных сил. Поводом для начала майдана может стать затягивание решения украинского кризиса и падение рейтинга Владимира Путина, вызванное неадекватной экономической политикой правительства. При этом России придётся тратить ресурсы как на поддержание военного паритета с США и НАТО, так и на стабилизацию своих союзников в Средней Азии, государства которых вскоре могут начать рассыпаться как карточный домик.

Средняя Азия как грядущий источник проблем

В Средней Азии катализатором деструктивных процессов выступят как радикальные исламисты, так и подконтрольные США ячейки НКО.

Только киргизов на Ближнем Востоке воюет свыше 500 человек, а в списке потенциальных террористов числятся свыше 1678 граждан республики. Качество государственной машины в Киргизии не выдерживает никакой критики, а потому вероятность того, что она не справится с вызовами исчерпания текущей экономической модели и активизации подполья, крайне высока. Итогом может стать распад Киргизии на несколько частей по созданным в обществе линиям надлома. Ещё одна линия раскола в киргизском обществе — противостояние мусульман и растущей протестантской общины.

Точное количество казахов, сражающихся за построение Халифата, неизвестно, однако по оценкам КНБ Казахстана их порядка трёхсот. Президенту Казахстана надлежит в скором времени избрать себе преемника, на пост которого пророчат его старшую дочь Даригу. Впрочем, готово ли казахстанское общество принять женщину-правителя — вопрос открытый. Поводом для недовольства масс властями могут стать падения доходов бюджета, вызванные дешевеющей нефтью. Они приведут местные элиты в состояние броуновского движения, цель которого — урвать максимально возможную долю из пустеющей казны. В данной обстановке себя могут проявить спящие ячейки исламистов, которые сделают своей опорной базой исламизированный юг республики. Усугубит ситуацию недоверие масс к государственным институтам и просчёты в молодёжной политике.

Таджикистан может лишиться Горно-Бадахшанской автономной области, которую официальный Душанбе слабо контролирует, а свыше 200 отвоевавших исламистов помогут навести шороху в стране, в которой наркокартели срослись с властью.

Детонатором дестабилизации Узбекистана станет обострение клановой борьбы, вызванной неизбежной смертью Ислама Каримова, единственного человека, способного сдержать кланы от междоусобицы. Естественно, моментально активизируется Исламское движение Узбекистана, присягнувшее ИГ, и свыше 500 опытных моджахедов-исламистов.

Туркменистан в Средней Азии является наиболее слабым звеном и рискует пасть первым. Текущая политика нейтралитета исчерпала себя. Активизация афганских талибов, прогнавших вглубь республики туркменских пограничников, показывает слабость как погранслужбы Туркменистана, так и государства, не способного навести порядок. Потому вероятность того, что в ходе очередного весеннего наступления афганские талибы возьмут под контроль газоносные области Туркменистана, крайне высока, благо они совсем рядом с границей.

Как спастись?

Спастись Россия сможет лишь в том случае, если:

1. Каждый кризис постсоветской государственности будет разрешён максимально быстро и эффективно.

2. Будет коренным образом изменена текущая экономическая модель.

3. Произойдёт очищение политической элиты страны.

4. Процесс евразийской интеграции будет ускорен.

5. Произойдёт оформление ОДКБ как самостоятельного субъекта, способного проводить миротворческие операции без санкции Совбеза ООН.

Ключевым препятствием для реализации данных мер является инерционность мышления как российского, так и республиканского политического классов, которые не осознают масштабов возникающих проблем и не понимают сути происходящих на постсоветском пространстве процессов.

Затягивание с реформированием и эффективным разрешением грядущих кризисов грозит гибелью. В таком случае единственной силой, которая сможет спасти Россию, смогут стать новые большевики. Но смилостивится ли История во второй раз?"

О приближающемся для России моменте истины: к грядущему крушению постсоветских республик

----------


## Иваныч

Часть 8. ИНДОНЕЗИЯ. 1958-1965. СВЕРЖЕНИЕ ПРЕЗИДЕНТА СУКАРНО. Американский нацизм против индонезийского общества «справедливости и процветания» Панча Сила.

----------


## OKA

"Переговоры Путина и Эрдогана продлились более трех часов  1 декабря, 19:39 UTC+3

После завершения встречи президентов России и Турции прошло заседание Совета сотрудничества высшего уровня с участием делегаций обеих стран



Президент России Владимир Путин и президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган
© Михаил Климентьев/пресс-служба президента РФ/ТАСС

АНКАРА, 1 декабря. /ТАСС/. Президенты РФ Владимир Путин и Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган завершили встречу в узком составе. Переговоры лидеров один на один длились почти втрое дольше запланированного. 

Встреча, на которую по регламенту был отведен один час и пятнадцать минут, началась немного ранее запланированного времени, в 15.20 мск, и завершилась около 18.30 мск, продлившись порядка трех часов.

Об итогах переговоров Путин и Эрдоган расскажут во время общения с прессой, которое пройдет после церемонии подписания совместных документов.

Темы переговоров лидеров России и Турции

Как сообщил в преддверии визита помощник российского лидера Юрий Ушаков, во время беседы один на один Путин и Эрдоган планировали сконцентрироваться на международных вопросах, причем основное внимание уделить Сирии. 

Еще одной темой переговоров лидеров должно было стать военно-техническое сотрудничество. Также российская сторона планировала поднять вопрос о налоговых преференциях для "Росатома" по проекту строительства АЭС "Аккую", обсудить поставки газа из РФ.

Турция же ожидает от визита Путина получения скидок на газ и увеличения поставок продовольствия. В частности, турецкая сторона рассчитывает обсудить новые возможности для расширения своего экспорта с учетом намерений Анкары и Москвы к 2020 году увеличить торговый оборот до $100 млрд. Также в интересах Турции изменить имеющийся импортно-экспортный дисбаланс.

Большое внимание Анкара уделяет соглашениям о преференциальной торговле и снятии ряда ограничений в торгово-экономической сфере. Кроме того, особое значение имеет готовность двух стран перейти к взаиморасчетам в национальных валютах. 

Местные обозреватели рассчитывают, что на заседании Совета сотрудничества высшего уровня удастся достичь прогресса в газовой тематике. Турция стремится получить скидку на закупаемый у России природный газ, а также рассмотреть возможности увеличения объемов его импорта.

В интервью турецкому информационному агентству "Анадолу" в преддверии своего визита президент РФ заявил, что вопрос о стоимости дополнительных объемов российского газа для Турции требует тщательной проработки.

Заседание Совета сотрудничества высшего уровня

После завершения встречи президентов России и Турции состоялось заседание Совета сотрудничества высшего уровня, в котором приняли участие президенты России и Турции.

На встрече также присутствовали делегации обеих стран. Российскую сторону представляли глава МИД Сергей Лавров, помощник президента Юрий Ушаков, посол РФ в Турции Андрей Карлов, пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков. В российскую делегацию входили также руководитель Минэнерго Александр Новак, министры экономического развития, юстиции, транспорта и труда Андрей Улюкаев, Александр Коновалов, Максим Соколов и Максим Топилин, глава Россотрудничества Константин Косачев, директор ФСВТС Александр Фомин. Кроме того, в составе делегации РФ - глава "Росатома" Сергей Кириенко, руководители "Газпрома" и Сбербанка Алексей Миллер и Герман Греф, глава Россельхознадзора Сергей Данкверт и президент Татарстана Рустам Минниханов."

ТАСС: Политика - Переговоры Путина и Эрдогана продлились более трех часов


"Миллер: проект "Южный поток" закрыт, возврата не будет   22:03 01.12.2014

"Все, проект закрыт", - сказал Миллер, отвечая на вопрос журналистов, будет ли какое-то окончательное решение по 

"Южному потоку".

АНКАРА, 1 дек — РИА Новости. Возврата к проекту газопровода "Южный поток" не будет, проект закрыт, заявил в понедельник глава "Газпрома" Алексей Миллер.

"Все, проект закрыт", — сказал Миллер, отвечая на вопрос журналистов, будет ли какое-то окончательное решение по "Южному потоку".

Ранее президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил, что Россия в нынешних условиях не может продолжать реализацию "Южного потока".

"Вместе с тем, с учетом позиции Еврокомиссии, которая не способствует реализации этого проекта, с учетом того, что мы только что получили, недавно совсем, разрешение от соответствующих инстанций в Нидерландах… положительно решили. С учетом того, что мы до сих пор не получили разрешения Болгарии, мы считаем, что Россия в этих условиях не может продолжать реализацию данного проекта", — сказал Путин на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров со своим турецким коллегой Реджепом Тайипом Эрдоганом.

По словам российского президента, РФ не может начать строительство на морском участке до тех пор, пока не получит разрешение от Болгарии.

"Мы не можем начать строительство в море до тех пор, пока у нас нет разрешения от Болгарии начать стройку в море, подойти к болгарскому берегу и остановиться — это просто нелепо", — добавил он.

Граждане и Государство

----------


## OKA

Аднака : 

 

Познавательные фото : potsreotizm: Шоу маст го он...


"Уволились высокопоставленные российские чиновники, занимавшиеся Украиной

Управление администрации президента, которое курирует Владислав Сурков, лишилось людей, работавших с самопровозглашенными республиками

Петр Козлов  Vedomosti.ru  01.12.2014  Уволились высокопоставленные российские чиновники, занимавшиеся Украиной

    Говорун возвращается в Кремль вслед за Сурковым    Сурков возвращается в Кремль

В составе кремлевского подразделения, занимающегося российской политикой в отношении Украины, произошли кадровые изменения, рассказали «Ведомостям» источник в администрации президента и человек, близкий к ней. Из управления по социально-экономическому сотрудничеству со странами СНГ, Абхазией и Южной Осетией, которое курирует помощник президента Владислав Сурков, уволились по собственному желанию Борис Рапопорт (он в том числе занимался политической частью работы с самопровозглашенными Донецкой и Луганской народными республиками) и чуть ранее Владимир Авдеенко, занимавший должность директора департамента и курировавший экономическую составляющую отношений с ДНР и ЛНР.

«Официальное распоряжение по Рапопорту подписано, оно вышло и разослано по администрации сегодня (1 декабря)», — подтвердил источник «Ведомостей» в Кремле. Две недели назад Рапопорт намекал, что может оставить свой пост, говорит знакомый чиновника: «Он сказал, что скоро у него появится больше свободного времени. Видимо, тогда он уже написал заявление». В качестве возможных причин ухода обоих чиновников источники «Ведомостей» называют стремление «немножко разгрузиться»: «Ситуация непростая, и на данный момент просто не существует железного плана по выходу из кризиса, работать в таких условиях непросто».

Начальник управления Олег Говорун продолжает работать, но помимо Рапопорта и Авдеенко за последние несколько месяцев управление покинули порядка пяти-шести рядовых сотрудников, говорят источники «Ведомостей». «Непонятно, кто у Суркова вообще сейчас занимается Украиной», — резюмировал один из собеседников.

Рапопорт в ответ на вопрос «Ведомостей», действительно ли он больше не работает в кремлевской администрации, сказал, что этот вопрос не комментирует. Авдеенко назвал «неточной» информацию о том, что он курировал в администрации экономические вопросы отношений с Украиной, на вопрос «Ведомостей», где он работает сейчас, ответил, что он «сейчас дома», а на вопрос, работал ли он в администрации президента, — что «такие вещи не комментирует». Телефон Суркова не отвечал.

Он займет пост начальника управления администрации президента по социально-экономическому сотрудничеству со странами СНГ, Абхазией и Южной Осетией...

Рапопорт проработал на этой должности ровно год — в конце ноября 2013 г. он по приглашению Говоруна перешел в Кремль из Белого дома, где занимал должность директора департамента по формированию системы «Открытого правительства». Ранее Рапопорт уже работал у Говоруна, когда тот возглавлял Министерство регионального развития, полпредство в Центральном федеральном округе и кремлевское управление по внутренней политике.

На ставшее вакантным место, по словам собеседника, близкого к администрации президента, может быть назначен Игорь Удовиченко, работавший в 2011 г. заместителем начальника управления по внутренней политике. По данным СМИ, с июля 2013 г. по май 2014 г. он возглавлял совет директоров группы компаний «Росводоканал». С Удовиченко связаться не удалось.

В число приоритетных задач управления по социально-экономическому сотрудничеству со странами СНГ, Абхазией и Южной Осетией, созданного указом Владимира Путина в июне 2012 г., входят реализация в странах Содружества социальных и экономических проектов, формирование эффективных институтов гражданского общества, создание современной финансовой и пенсионной инфраструктуры, а также системы социальной защиты."

ВЕДОМОСТИ - Уволились высокопоставленные российские чиновники, занимавшиеся Украиной


"...

PS. Если все так, как пишут "Ведомости", то российскую политику на Украине могут ожидать определенные изменения. 

Один только уход Рапопорта работавшего на Украине еще до переворота, весьма многозначителен. Про то, что позиции Суркова ослабли на рубеже октября и ноября, это как бы не секрет. После миланского тупика начались поиски виноватых в том, что обещанного замирения с США не произошло и российская политика на Украине оказалась совсем не там, где она могла бы оказаться с учетом широчайших возможностей весны 2014 года. Думаю будет излишним говорить, что если бы весной 2014 года кто-то бы начал рассказывать, что на фоне тех возможностей получится нынешняя безрадостная вообщем-то ситуация, его бы упрекнули в черном пессимизме. В итоге, поставленных целей на Украине в полной мере не достигли, получили полную авоську экономических проблем, да еще и системный конфликт с США. Красноречива и фраза про то, что "не существует железного плана по выходу из кризиса". Это так сказать привет поклонникам "хитрых планов".

На тему же того, кто эти "источники Ведомостей", то рискну предположить, что это так сказать "коллеги Аллаха по месту работы намекающие на неполное служебное соответствие".

Само собой, о том, куда развернется российская политика на украинском направлении после новых назначений, можно будет судить по делам - по объему помощи, по характеру и интенсивности боевых действий, по поддержке общественных организаций оказывающих помощь Новороссии. В общем, будет посмотреть, куда повернут штурвал.

    На тему потенциального сменщика Рапопорта (который так же работал с Сурковым), то в сети есть краткая биография.

    Игорь Удовиченко родился 14 июня 1973 года в Оренбурге.
    В 1998 году окончил Оренбургский филиал Московской государственной юридической академии.
    1992–1993 гг. - директор фирмы «Каупервуд», г. Оренбург.
    1993–1996 гг. - АОЗТ «Информационно-консультативный центр «ЦеЗи», г. Оренбург.
    1996–2004 гг. - генеральный директор ООО «Группа компаний «Кречет», г. Оренбург.
    2004–2006 гг. - председатель Совета Директоров ООО «Группа компаний «Кречет», г. Оренбург.
    2006-2008 гг. - генеральный директор ООО «Управляющая производственно-строительная компания», г. Оренбург.
    С ноября 2008 - главный федеральный инспектор по Оренбургской области Аппарата полномочного представителя Президента РФ в ПФО.
    С мая 2011 года - заместитель руководителя Управления по внутренней политике Администрации Президента РФ"

Colonel Cassad - Отставки на украинском направлении

----------


## OKA

Семинаристы , друзья майданов :

----------


## OKA

" Телефонный разговор Дмитрия Медведева с премьер-министром Украины Арсением Яценюком  27 ноября 2014 20:00

В ходе телефонного разговора Председателя Правительства России Дмитрия Медведева с премьер-министром Украины Арсением Яценюком обсуждались вопросы финансово-экономического сотрудничества двух стран." 

Новости - Правительство России 



"Вице-спикер Госдумы предложил обсудить вопрос о поездке депутатов России и Украины в Крым  3 декабря, 19:34 UTC+3

"Считаю, что она поможет начать процесс восстановления контактов по парламентской линии", - сказал Владимир Васильев

МОСКВА, 3 декабря. /ТАСС/. Вице-спикер Госдумы, лидер фракции "Единая Россия" Владимир Васильев предложил обсудить вопрос о совместной поездке депутатов России и Украины в Крым и начать таким образом процесс восстановления межпарламентских связей. "Мы готовы пройти свой путь для организации такой поездки. Считаю, что она поможет начать процесс восстановления контактов по парламентской линии", - сказал политик журналистам.

Васильев входил в состав делегации Госдумы во главе со спикером Сергеем Нарышкиным, которая 2-3 декабря находилась с официальным визитом во Вьетнаме, а 1 декабря была в рабочей поездке в Крыму. Посещение полуострова главой нижней палаты парламента РФ вызвало протест со стороны МИД Украины.

Лидер думских единороссов выразил недоумение в связи с такой реакцией Киева. Он напомнил, что позиция РФ состоит в том, что Крым воссоединился с Россией при соблюдении всех норм и принципов международного права. При этом, констатировал Васильев, происходит излишняя политизация "крымской темы", а правовой аспект отступает на второй план, что мешает украинским коллегам непредвзято оценить ситуацию, особенно в отсутствие прямых контактов с Госдумой.

Между тем готовность российских парламентариев к диалогу с украинскими коллегами была подтверждена Сергеем Нарышкиным в недавней телеграмме спикеру Верховной Рады Владимиру Гройсману, обратил внимание Васильев. Поздравив Гройсмана с избранием на пост, председатель Госдумы высказался за восстановление и развитие отношений между парламентами двух стран, которые были прерваны в силу известных обстоятельств, отметил глава фракции единороссов.

"Полагаю, что в рамках этого процесса - восстановления контактов - совместная рабочая поездка в Крым была бы вполне возможна и полезна", - подчеркнул Васильев. Он выразил уверенность, что именно диалог и откровенное обсуждение острых вопросов поможет аргументам, фактам и правовой логике взять верх над обидами и голословными утверждениями. "Только сотрудничество поможет преодолеть заблуждения, политические искажения, и снять "политические очки", которые не позволяют за деревьями увидеть лес", - добавил вице-спикер Госдумы."

ТАСС: Политика - Вице-спикер Госдумы предложил обсудить вопрос о поездке депутатов России и Украины в Крым 



Запартнёрствовали .

----------


## OKA

"РСП предлагает ввести сбор с каждого интернет-пользователя на уровне 300 руб. в год  4 декабря, 10:17 UTC+3

Глава Российского союза правообладателей прогнозирует, что суммарный годовой сбор с абонентов интернета составит около $860 млн ежегодно

МОСКВА, 4 декабря. /ТАСС/. Сбор с каждого интернет-пользователя в пользу правообладателей может составить 300 руб. в год, рассказал ТАСС гендиректор Российского союза правообладателей (РСП; инициатор введения сбора) Сергей Федотов.

"Предлагается такая тарифная модель: если вы имеете подключение к интернету, то к вашему счету, будь то мобильный телефон или стационарный проводной интернет, каждый месяц прибавляется 25 руб. То есть 300 руб. в год. По имеющимся статистическим данным, это приблизительно 5% от средних расходов на интернет за одну точку доступа: сейчас такие расходы составляют около 6 тыс. руб. в год", - сказал Федотов.

По его словам, плата должна взиматься с одного подключения к интернету. "Если у вас дома интернет по Wi-Fi, а еще у вас на телефоне 3G, то вы и за интернет, и за глобальную лицензию платите два раза", - сказал Федотов.

Глава РСП прогнозирует, что суммарный годовой сбор с абонентов интернета составит около $860 млн ежегодно.

"Мы полагаем, что эта сумма покроет интересы всех правообладателей, которые представлены на российском цифровом рынке. Речь идет о кино, музыке и литературе", - сказал Федотов.

В октябре РСП предложил новый механизм платы за использование защищенных копирайтом материалов в сети - взимать с операторов связи сбор в зависимости от количества абонентов, и эти деньги делить между правообладателями.

Примерно так же работает система однопроцентного сбора в пользу правообладателей с производителей и импортеров аудио- и видеотехники, которую уже осуществляет РСП. В начале ноября первый вице-премьер Игорь Шувалов поручил Минкомсвязи, Минкультуры, Минэкономразвития, Минфину и Минюсту до 5 декабря представить в правительство свои соображения по данному предложению.

Попытка ввести налог на интернет в Венгрии

В октябре правящая партия Венгрии "Фидес" (Венгерский гражданский союз) выступила с предложением ввести налог на интернет-трафик. Таким образом правительство намерено привлечь дополнительные средства в бюджет, сообщило агентство Reuters.

В соответствии с выдвинутым предложением все интернет-провайдеры страны должны были платить по 150 форинтов ($0,62) за каждый гигабайт трафика.

Премьер-министр Венгрии отозвал законопроект о налоге на интернет-трафик

Инициатива вызвала массовые акции протеста.  Первая акция протеста прошла в Будапеште в минувшее воскресенье, 26 октября. Тогда протестующие поставили ультиматум властям, потребовав в течение 48 часов отказаться от идеи введения платы за пользование интернетом.

29 октября массовый митинг прошел в центре Будапешта - по данным правоохранительных органов, в нем приняли участие несколько тысяч человек. Они прошли маршем по городу и закончили шествие перед зданием парламента. Как сообщает венгерское информационное агентство МТИ, крупные акции состоялись также в городах Дьер, Печ, Дебрецен и Сегед.

Всего в акциях протеста против инициативы партии "Фидес" приняли участие десятки тысяч человек.

В результате премьер-министр Венгрии Виктор Орбан отозвал законопроект."

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - РСП предлагает ввести сбор с каждого интернет-пользователя на уровне 300 руб. в год


Зная как голосует госдума- результат , скорее всего, будет как с михалковским налогом. Типа- а чем эти хуже тех.

----------


## OKA

" Медведев посетит VIII Международный форум "Транспорт России"  Экономика и бизнес 5 декабря, 1:32 UTC+3

В рамках форума премьер выступит на пленарной дискуссии "Транспортная инфраструктура: стратегия опережающего развития"

МОСКВА, 5 декабря. /ТАСС/. Председатель правительства РФ Дмитрий Медведев посетит сегодня VIII Международный форум "Транспорт России", сообщает пресс-служба кабинета министров. В рамках форума премьер выступит на пленарной дискуссии "Транспортная инфраструктура: стратегия опережающего развития".

Международный форум и выставка "Транспорт России" проводится Минтрансом России с 2007 года. Ежегодно участниками ключевого отраслевого мероприятия в области транспорта становятся более 2000 делегатов из России и 25 стран ближнего и дальнего зарубежья. Свои наработки и достижения на форуме демонстрируют свыше 80 ведущих компаний транспортной отрасли.

Основной темой форума в этом году станет опережающее развитие транспортной инфраструктуры, включая автомобильный, авиационный, водный и железнодорожный транспорт. В повестке дня также вопросы обеспечения безопасности на транспорте, развития регионального авиасообщения, строительства аэропортовой инфраструктуры, модернизации транспортного комплекса в преддверии проведения в России чемпионата мира по футболу в 2018 году и другие.

Среди участников форума - вице-премьер Аркадий Дворкович, помощник президента России Андрей Белоусов, министр транспорта Максим Соколов, главы российских регионов и другие чиновники, а также представители бизнес-сообщества." 

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Медведев посетит VIII Международный форум "Транспорт России" 



Россия представила космическую эмблему чемпионата мира по футболу | РИА Новости

Порадовало, что " в преддверии чемпионата" .  Последверие ЧМ 2012 в Польше и Украине "стучит в сердце пеплом..." . Грыбочки, бл..

----------


## OKA

"Вертолетчики хотят отказаться от АРМ  Ассоциация Вертолетной Индустрии , 4 декабря 2014 года

В подмосковном выставочном комплексе "Крокус-Эскпо" завершил свою работу VII ежегодный Вертолетный Форум, организованный Ассоциацией Вертолетной Индустрии под эгидой ОАО «Вертолеты России» и ГК Ростех.

Важное отраслевое мероприятие, главной темой которого стало сотрудничество компаний и специалистов индустрии в области безопасности полетов, началось с сенсационной инициативы представителей вертолетного сообщества.

Участники форума поставили задачу перейти от старой устаревшей концепции поиска и спасения на базе системы "КОСПАС-САРСАТ" с использованием аварийных радиомаяков к новым принципам, основанным на применении спутниковых систем слежения за воздушными судами. 

Владимир Тюрин, председатель правления АОПА - Россия (Российского подразделения Международной ассоциации владельцев воздушных судов и пилотов) напомнил участникам Форума о проблемах использования аварийных радиомаяков АРМ-406 в России. 

"Оборудование, в обязательном порядке установленное на вертолетах и самолетах, летающих в российском небе, страдает систематическими отказами, что пагубно сказывается на безопасности  и экономике отрасли. Отказы маяка в случае катастрофы воздушного судна оборачиваются жестокой трагедией, когда выжившие члены экипажа и пассажиры нуждаются в срочной помощи и борются за жизнь еще несколько часов и дней после падения воздушного судна, а помощь не приходит", - заявил руководитель АОПА - Россия.

На обнаружение пропавших вертолетов с отказавшими аварийными маяками иногда уходит по несколько месяцев, а часть бортов не найдены до сих пор.

Вертолетное сообщество хочет отказаться от использования АРМ в пользу современных средств отслеживания летательных аппаратов. 

Как пояснил, председатель правления Ассоциации Вертолетной Индустрии (АВИ) Михаил Казачков, "Прежняя концепция отслеживания и поиска воздушных судов относится к 1970-м годам, когда разрабатывалась система "КОСПАС-САРСАТ". Тогда было важно быстро найти место катастрофы и отправить на место падения спасательную команду. Для своего времени это был прорыв, однако с годами негативная статистика отказов аварийных радиомаяков подставила под вопрос саму возможность дальнейшего использования дорогостоящих и неэффективных средств подачи аварийного сигнала".

"Сегодня благодаря использованию GPS и ГЛОНАСС трекеров и систем слежения с использованием коммерческих спутниковых группировок типа Iridium появилась возможность наблюдать за воздушными судами в режиме реального времени. Это выбор в пользу живых и действующих летающих аппаратов, вопреки прежнему подходу с акцентом на жертвах авиационных происшествий и катастроф", - подчеркнул Михаил Казачков.

Вертолетчики как наиболее прогрессивная часть авиационного сообщества приводят в качестве аргументов, в том числе, и экономические доводы. Стоимость АРМ в десятки раз дороже современных систем отслеживания, помимо этого современные средства позволяют оптимизировать маршруты, расход ГСМ, осуществлять владельцам контроль за арендованными судами и многое другое.

Однако главный аргумент: использование трекеров и средств отслеживания позволит исключить практику многодневного поиска пропавших судов."

http://www.aviaru.net/pr/?id=30916

Невидимки-нерегестрашки)) Что у АОПЫ с буями-то не так))  "..расход ГСМ.." ))


http://www.cospas-sarsat.int/ru/18-f...ticles/603-406
 Больше маяков, хороших и разных!

----------


## OKA

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/1931082.html

"Бой в Грозном (Вы собираетесь просмотреть страницы, которые могут быть предназначены только для взрослых) "






"Кадыров приказал доставить буйных депутатов Рады в Чечню  Суббота, 06 Декабрь 2014      antifa

Глава Чеченской Республики Рамзан Кадыров поручил правоохранительным органам и спецназу ЧР возбудить уголовное дело против депутатов Верховной Рады Украины Юрия Берёзы, Андрея Левуса и Игоря Мосийчука. Об этом политик сообщил в своём Instagram.

"Сегодня вечером я поручил правоохранительным органам и спецподразделениям ЧР незамедлительно возбудить уголовное дело против депутатов Украины Юрия Берёзы, Андрея Левуса и Игоря Мосийчука. В связи с новыми обстоятельствами я поручил принять исчерпывающие меры для задержания и доставки в Чечню указанных лиц, а также другого уголовника Ису Мунаева. Необходимо проверить их роль в событиях, произошедших в Грозном. Они публично поддержали террористов, причастных к гибели в Грозном 14 сотрудников полиции", - написал Рамзан Кадыров.

Глава Чечни обратил внимание, что украинские депутаты выступили за содействие бандитским вылазкам на территории России: "Мы и ранее предполагали, что украинские фашисты и националисты оказывают финансовую или иную помощь остаткам террористов на Кавказе. Сейчас никаких сомнений не осталось".

"Если кто-то думает, что позволено безнаказанно поддерживать терроризм, то глубоко заблуждается. Любого, кто словом или долларом окажет моральное и материальное содействие, достанем из-под земли или зароем глубоко в землю! Мне очень жаль братский украинский народ, к которому отношусь с глубокой симпатией. Ваши так называемые лидеры ни в грош не ставят ваши жизненные интересы, не считают вас за людей, даже не доверяют вам определенные должности, приглашают министров, пытаясь угодить США и Европе. Надо гнать таких самозванцев в три шеи. Нет у вас более роднее народа, чем русский и, конечно, чеченский. Не позволяйте политиканам обмануть себя. Нам жить вместе, в мире и согласии!", - добавил он.

Некто украинский депутат и замглавы СБУ Левус, воодушевленный протекцией США, уже успел ответить Кадырову: "Видит Бог, когда-то психану и приеду в Москву давать показания. Но не один, а с братьями из добровольческих батальонов, 8 и 3 полками украинского спецназа. К слову, у меня тоже будет к СК, Лаврову и Кадырову несколько вопросов относительно нарушения прав на территории, которая пока что называется РФ".

Напомним, ранее нардеп и командир украинского карательного батальона "Днепр-1" Юрий Береза сотоварищи неоднократно бахвалились тем, что националистические силы Украины готовятся к захвату российских территорий и открыто призывали содействовать разжиганию войны на территории РФ. "

Кадыров приказал доставить буйных депутатов Рады в Чечню - АНТИФАШИСТ


"По результатам процессуальной проверки возбуждено уголовное дело в отношении украинских депутатов  
6 декабря 2014 года, 11:07	

Главным следственным управлением Следственного комитета России по результатам процессуальной проверки в отношении украинских депутатов Юрия Берёзы, Андрея Левуса и Игоря Мосийчука возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам преступления, предусмотренного ст. 205.2 УК РФ (публичные призывы к осуществлению террористической деятельности или публичное оправдание терроризма).

Береза, Левус и Мосийчук выступили с заявлениями, оправдывая преступления, совершенные 4 декабря 2014 года в городе Грозном, и с помощью средств массовой информации призывали к совершению аналогичных преступлений на территории Российской Федерации. 
В рамках уголовного дела следствием даны соответствующие поручения об объявлении подозреваемых в розыск.

Эти так называемые депутаты, вероятно, плохо знакомы или вообще не в курсе эффективности работы российской правоохранительной системы. 
Так вот, специально для них, и для тех, у кого может возникнуть соблазн повторить их высказывания, напомню, что еще никому из тех, кто совершил теракты и подобные преступления на территории Российской Федерации, не удалось уйти от ответственности: кто-то уже осужден, кто-то при оказании сопротивления уничтожен. 
Именно такая участь ждет тех, кто совершает преступления против российских граждан, где бы они ни находились.

Руководитель управления      В.И. Маркин "

http://www.sledcom.ru/actual/423047/

----------


## OKA

"Поклонник «евромайдана» осваивает российский бюджет     oleglurie_new        December 7th, 14:51

    Странные и удивительные события происходят в российской столице. Странные настолько, что у меня складывается ощущение будто кто-то сильный и загадочный, исходя из каких-то своих, неведомых мне убеждений, всяческими хитроумными способами пытается повсеместно внедрить скрытых представителей, так называемой, «пятой колонны».  Причем, всюду, включая даже структуры, формирующие внешний облик Москвы.

    Вот намедни прочитал о том, что благоустройством ВДНХ, на которое выделено три миллиарда рублей, займется создатель журнала «Афиша» и руководитель Института медиа, дизайна и архитектуры «Стрелка» Илья Осколков-Ценципер. В общем-то, с первыми двум позициями все вполне понятно – ВДНХ является одним из самых знаменитых брендов столицы с 75-летней историей, а про три миллиарда рублей и говорить-то ничего не надо, кроме того, что это действительно много.

    А вот то, что осваивать эти миллиарды на главном выставочном центре Москвы поручено не кому-нибудь, а именно Илье Осколкову-Ценциперу, вызвало у меня некую оторопь и удивление. Дело в том, что не так давно тот же Илья Владимирович неоднократно и публично заявлял о своем восхищении киевскими событиями на «евромайдане», рассказывая о том, что «это исторический момент» и лично он «завидует тому, что здесь происходит».

    Вот, к примеру, в интервью украинскому «Громадському ТВ» в апреле 14-го года, уже после самых кровавых событий майдана, Илья Осколков-Ценципер, говоря о вооруженном перевороте и захвате власти, откровенно признавался: «Майдан – это исторический момент. Я завидую тому, что здесь происходит. Это интересно и волшебно… Это так прекрасно, так красиво и так трагично. Это такой исторический момент. Это самое прекрасное событие в жизни тех людей, которые там находятся… Думаю, что для Украины это какой-то прекрасный, божественный момент… А сам Майдан – это невероятно мощное место. Просто поразительно! Это бесстрашие, это какие-то невероятные, очень нужные и красивые ощущения себя, мира и свободы…».

    Если кто-то сомневается, то видео интервью имеется в открытом доступе.

    И еще один интересный штрих. «Громадськое ТВ», регулярно предоставляющее информационную площадку самым одиозным антироссийским персонажам, было создано специально «под майдан» и первый эфир состоялся 22 ноября 2013 года – на следующий день после начала «евромайдана» в Киеве. А финансируется этот канал грантами США и Нидерландов.

    А вот насчет перспективы, Илья Ценципер поведал о том, что в Киеве сейчас «нет цензуры, здесь другая политика. Здесь возникает какое-то другое русское… Меня это очень занимает… Это как бы русское, но уже другое». И, вообще, из «майдана» можно сделать неплохой коммерческий проект. А уже подводя итог своему выступлению, Илья Владимирович в порыве откровения заявил украинским журналистам «патриот – это не моя идентичность».

    И кстати, на днях Илья Ценципер продолжил свои откровения, но теперь уже на телеканале «Дождь», рассказав Наталье Синдеевой о том, что даже созданная им «Афиша» стала не интересной. И похоже, что все силы Илья Осколков-Ценципер сейчас направил на освоение средств, выделенных на благоустройства ВДНХ. Интересно, а в каких цветах будет выдержан дизайн главного выставочного центра страны? "

Новый блог Олега Лурье. - Поклонник «евромайдана» осваивает российский бюджет

----------


## OKA

"Немецкие лекции об «аннексии» Крыма, пользе Майдана и отделении Урала        December 11th, 12:09


    Два дня назад в Уральском федеральном университете состоялась встреча министра иностранных дел Германии Франка Вальтера Штайнмайера со студентами, на которой он отметился рядом громких высказываний, в том числе о пользе «майдана», возврате Крыма и о необходимости внутрироссийского сепаратизма.

    В частности, министр, являющийся почетным профессором Уральского федерального университета, прокомментировал ситуацию на Украине, заявив, что российское правительство нарушило принципиальный момент — неприкосновенность границ — именно так он записан в Хельсинских соглашениях и Будапештском меморандуме. Штайнмайер прямо назвал присоединение Крыма «аннексией» и добавил, что сейчас мы находимся в самом тяжелом моменте политического кризиса с момента конца «холодной войны».

    «По истечении 70 лет Россия исправляет границы в Европе без соблюдения международных процессов. Мы не должны так поступать. Россия определяет свое отношение в ограничениях. Россия опирается меньше на партнерство, а больше на военную силу. Евросоюз рассматривается не как партнер, а как геополитический конкурент. После стольких лет сближения и развивавшегося партнерства наступает определенная мера политического отчуждения, и оно усиливается», — отметил министр.

    Штайнмайер выразил надежду, что будут новые инициативы, и заключил, что мы должны жить в мире. Говоря о санкциях, он отметил, что разговор о них нужно начинать с истории о присоединии Крыма. Он также отметил, что «мы живем в эпоху — когда не число ракет и танков определяет силу страны, а количество умных голов».



        Министр иностранных дел Германии Франк Вальтер Штайнмайер с губернатором Свердловской области Евгением Куйвашевым. Интересно, а как губернатор относится к воззрениям Штайнмайера?

    А вот как описывает эту встречу один из участников:

    «Мероприятие носило ярко выраженный антипутинский и антироссийский характер – студентов призвали к сепаратизму и рассказали о пользе майдана.

    Краткие тезисы выступления министра иностранных дел Германии Франка Вальтера Штайнмайера в Уральском университете :

    – Урал должен быть самостоятельным;
    – студенты должны этого добиваться;
    – Ельцин вел страну по пути демократии;
    – санкции – это благо для вас;
    – говорил о давних связях Свердловской области и Германии как партнеров;
    – что Свердловская область – это независимое государство;
    Так же речь шла о создании «независимых демократических институтов» на территории Урала с помощью Германии».

    А у меня лично, как, впрочем, и у многих присутствовавших на «мероприятии», возникли два вопроса: Много ли российских сотрудников МИД читают лекции в университетах США и рассказывают об американской агрессии, например, в Ливии? Кто в руководстве региона курирует подобные акции откровенно экстремистской направленности и почему они, эти акции, не интересуют Российскую Генпрокуратуру? "

Новый блог Олега Лурье. - Немецкие лекции об «аннексии» Крыма, пользе Майдана и отделении Урала

----------


## OKA

"05:16, 12 декабря 2014  СМИ сообщили о планах Google закрыть центр разработок в России

Крупнейшая в мире интернет-компания Google прекратит разработку своих продуктов в России. Об этом сообщает агентство Bloomberg со ссылкой на информированные источники.

Причиной такого решения является закон, обязывающий хранить персональные данные российских граждан только на территории России. Как ранее сообщил «Ленте.ру» один из авторов проекта — депутат Госдумы Вадим Деньгин, закон должен вступить в силу 1 сентября 2015 года.

На момент публикации комментарий от российского офиса Google «Ленте.ру» получить не удалось.

По данным техноблога The Information, который также со ссылкой на свои источники сообщил о планах Google прекратить разработки в России, на сегодняшний день в российском офисе Google работают около 50 разработчиков, большинство из которых работают в Москве. В то же время, Google предложит им работу в других офисах компании, сообщает издание.

Несмотря на закрытие офиса разработок, американская интернет-компания планирует увеличить инвестиции в бизнес-операции в России в следующем году, пишет Bloomberg. Ранее похожие шаги Google предприняла в Швеции, Финляндии и Норвегии, говорят источники агентства.

«Мы остаемся верны обязательствам перед российским пользователям. Наша российская команда работает, чтобы их поддерживать», — цитирует Bloomberg сообщение компании Google.

Доля Google на российском рынке поисковых систем выросла до 31 процента в третьем квартале 2014 года по сравнению с 27 процентами в первом квартале. По данным IDC, на долю платформы Android, которую разрабатывает Google, приходится 85 процентов российского рынка смартфонов."

Lenta.ru: Интернет и СМИ: Интернет: СМИ сообщили о планах Google закрыть центр разработок в России 

Владельцам йот и пр. ведройдов стоит задуматься, что там, на горизонте событий)) Про м.с. и говорить не приходится)) Cанкции-шманкции))

----------


## OKA

Ох уж этти свенскоукробалты)) Веками наезжают. Надо Чудское озерце обновить в XXI веке, например)) 

ссылки на видео

Одолела приборы наблюдения, в известных контейнерах, трансфокаторная болезнь)) 


"МО РФ опровергло заявление о случае с российским лайнером над Швецией  11:17 14.12.2014

СМИ ранее распространили заявление министра обороны Швеции Петера Хультквиста, о том, что в пятницу предположительно российский самолет едва не столкнулся с гражданским самолетом к югу от шведского города Мальмё.

МОСКВА, 14 дек — РИА Новости. Министерство обороны России опровергло появившуюся в СМИ информацию о том, что накануне российский военный самолет едва не столкнулся с пассажирским лайнером рядом со шведским городом Мальмё.

Минобороны: Швеция планирует усилить свой военный потенциал

Ранее СМИ распространили заявление министра обороны Швеции Петера Хультквиста, о том, что в пятницу, предположительно, российский самолет едва не столкнулся с гражданским самолетом к югу от Мальмё.

Как сообщил РИА Новости официальный представитель Минобороны России генерал-майор Игорь Конашенков, российский самолет пролетел в 70 километрах от трассы полета пассажирского самолета, вылетевшего из Копенгагена.

"Полет проходил в строгом соответствии с международными правилами использования воздушного пространства, не нарушая границ других государств и на безопасном удалении от маршрутов движения гражданских воздушных судов", — сообщил Конашенков.

"Заявление главы шведского военного ведомства о якобы невидимости российского военного самолета из-за выключенного транспондера для шведских диспетчерских служб является лукавством", — отметил Конашенков.

По данным Минобороны, 12 декабря в том же районе между российским самолетом и трассой пассажирского лайнера из Копенгагена находился натовский разведывательный самолет RC-135.

В середине октября шведские военные заявляли, что в морской акватории Стокгольма была замечена иностранная, предположительно российская, подводная лодка. Тогда шведские СМИ писали, что таинственная субмарина вела радиопередачу на частоте, которую обычно используют российские моряки. Военные Швеции проводили крупномасштабную операцию по поиску иностранной субмарины. В Минобороны РФ сообщали, что малая или сверхмалая российская подлодка не могла оказаться в водах Швеции, потому что их вообще уже нет в боевом составе Военно-морского флота РФ."

МО РФ опровергло заявление о случае с российским лайнером над Швецией | РИА Новости





"fr24
Участник
Offline1.0
с дек 2010
Stockholm
Сообщений: 23

	Дата: 15 Дек 2014 11:22:19 #  

Всем здравствуйте! У меня есть просьба ко всем.
Команда FR24 сейчас ищет новых волонтеров на территории России, чтобы улучшить покрытие. Мы ищем людей по-настоящему любящих авиацию и радиотехнику и желающих поучаствовать и поддержать наш проект. Если Вы знакомы с такими людьми, перешлите им, пожалуйста, ссылку на заявку на получение оборудования от FR24 Help Us Increase ADS-B Coverage - Free Equipment Offer - Flightradar24.com (поля для заполнения под списком стран). Если местоположение человека будет нам интересно, мы бесплатно перешлем необходимое оборудование. Особое внимание уделяем малонаселенным точкам страны и точкам вблизи аэропортов. С переводом с английского поможем!
Спасибо всем, кто уже помогает нам!"

Что видно на www.flightradar24.com - Страница 173  

Медальку горбатого от бушей, конечно, не дадут, но за пиченькой обратиться можно)) Прямо в нато ))

----------


## OKA

> "Немецкие лекции об «аннексии» Крыма, пользе Майдана и отделении Урала        December 11th, 12:09
> ..
>     «По истечении 70 лет Россия исправляет границы в Европе без соблюдения международных процессов. Мы не должны так поступать. Россия определяет свое отношение в ограничениях. Россия опирается меньше на партнерство, а больше на военную силу. Евросоюз рассматривается не как партнер, а как геополитический конкурент. После стольких лет сближения и развивавшегося партнерства наступает определенная мера политического отчуждения, и оно усиливается», — отметил министр.
> 
>     Штайнмайер выразил надежду, что будут новые инициативы, и заключил, что мы должны жить в мире. Говоря о санкциях, он отметил, что разговор о них нужно начинать с истории о присоединии Крыма. Он также отметил, что «мы живем в эпоху — когда не число ракет и танков определяет силу страны, а количество умных голов».
> 
> Новый блог Олега Лурье. - Немецкие лекции об «аннексии» Крыма, пользе Майдана и отделении Урала



"Могерини: ЕС никогда не признает воссоединение Крыма с Россией  Международная панорама  15 декабря, 22:03 UTC+3

Верховный представитель Евросоюза по иностранным делам также сообщила, что Совет ЕС согласовал новые ограничения против Крыма, которые вступят в силу до конца текущей недели



Фредерика Могерини
© ЕРА/WAEL HAMZEH

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 15 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Денис Дубровин/. Евросоюз никогда не признает воссоединение Крыма с Россией. Об этом заявила верховный представитель ЕС по иностранным делам и политике безопасности Федерика Могерини по итогам первого заседания Совета ассоциации ЕС - Украина.

"Мы, безусловно, обсуждали проблему Крыму. ЕС подтверждает, что никогда не признает вхождения Крыма в состав России", - сказала она.

Кроме того, Могерини сообщила, что Совет ЕС согласовал новые ограничения против Крыма, которые вступят в силу до конца текущей недели.

"Введение в действие этих ограничений потребует дополнительной технической работы. Однако мы привержены своей цели ввести их в действие путем письменной процедуры до заседания Европейского совета (саммита ЕС) 18-19 декабря", - отметила она.

Речь идет об ограничениях для европейского бизнеса на инвестиции в экономику Крыма и участие в туристическом бизнесе на полуострове. "
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/1648604

----------


## OKA

" 16 декабря 2014, 00:01    Экономика    Анастасия Алексеевских  Обменники начали закупать пятизначные табло валют

Банкам придется массово менять «парк табло» в уличных обменниках, если за доллар или евро будут давать 100 рублей

Обменники начали закупать пятизначные табло валют	

Как выяснили «Известия», некоторые банки, активно работающие на рынке розничного обмена валют, начали закупать новые 5-значные уличные табло — содержащие три символа до запятой и два после. Банкам придется менять 4-значные табло, если курс доллара/евро достигнет отметки в 100 рублей или превысит ее. Сменить быстро цифровые вывески при таком пессимистичном сценарии получится далеко не у всех, в том числе потому, что табло тоже дорожают. Поэтому появится узконишевой бизнес, представители которого станут на месте перепрограммировать таблички и передвигать запятую вправо.

В стандартные светодиодные табло в уличных обменниках (в терминологии Центробанка это операционные кассы банков вне кассового узла), на которых показываются действующие курсы по покупке-продаже валюты, умещается максимум 4 цифры. Если курс евро превысит 99,99 рубля, стандартное табло не сможет отобразить это значение. В обменном пункте банка «Стар Альянс» (на Октябрьском Поле) «Известиям» сообщили, что уже заказали 5-индикаторные табло.

— Мы оформили заказ, но смена 4-значных индикаторных табло начнется только после того, как евро достигнет отметки в 100 рублей, — уверенно сообщили «Известиям» в обменнике банка. — Мы решили подготовиться к изменениям курсов, должны своевременно информировать граждан о них, поэтому было решено приобрести новые табло валют.

В обменнике Гринфилдбанка (ТЦ «Желтый» на Бабушкинской) «Известиям» сообщили, что также занимаются этим вопросом и готовы поменять «парк табло». Впрочем, большинство банков будут действовать по ситуации и не спешат к апгрейду. В оперкассах Международного расчетного банка (метро «Маяковская») и банка «Логос» («Таганская») «Известиям» сказали, что станут закупать новое оборудование только в случае необходимости — когда курс евро действительно превысит отметку в 99,99 рубля. В банках «Образование» и «Интеркапитал» указали, что решат данный вопрос после Нового года.

По курсу ЦБ на вторник, 16 декабря, доллар — 58,35 рубля, евро — 72,66 рубля. На 1 января 2014 года доллар стоил 32,66 рубля (рост с начала года — около 50%), евро — 45,06 рубля (рост около 40%). На уличных вывесках некоторых обменников также есть третья строчка, £ — 15 декабря он стоил уже в районе 95 рублей.

В компаниях-производителях подтверждают интерес банков к смене вывесок валют. Например, в компании «РОСТ-электро» отметили, что спрос на новые 5-значные табло наблюдается уже последние два месяца, 6–7 заказов в месяц. В компании пояснили, что новыми табло интересуются как обменники в центре Москвы, так и на окраинах. В компании «Элпи технология» сообщили, что недавно один банк заказал 30 световых уличных табло валют с пятью индикаторами для оперкасс вне кассового узла. Производители не называют банки-покупатели, ссылаясь на коммерческую тайну. На сайте «РОСТ-электро» в числе клиентов указаны Сбербанк, Альфа-банк, «Русский стандарт». Эти банки не ответили на запрос «Известий». На сайте «Элпи технологии» списка клиентов нет. В компании «Русимпульс проект» раскрыли одного из клиентов: Россельхозбанк заказал 5-индикаторные табло, но для установки в офисах. Но это стандартная практика — как правило, на табло для помещений отображается целый спектр валют.

5-индикаторные табло сейчас стоят 30–40 тыс. рублей, на изготовление производители просят пару недель — из-за новизны продукта это дорого и долго по сравнению с обычными 4-значными. Последние подешевле и выбор куда шире, можно подобрать варианты в диапазоне 10–40 тыс. рублей.

В компании «Кремниевый свет» говорят, что в принципе можно не менять 4-значное табло на 5-значное, достаточно перенести запятую. Тогда банкам придется округлять курсы до десятков копеек. Однако в «Кремниевом свете» указывают, что стоимость замены запятой на табло стоит от 5 тыс. рублей, более того, технику нужно будет доставить в компанию для переоборудования. Проще купить новое табло, потому что при массовой замене издержки могут оказаться выше, чем в случае покупки новых табло, уверены в «Кремниевом свете». В компании добавили, что для производителей это всё же мелкая работа — но такая мелкая работа может создать нишу в мелком бизнесе.

По данным Центробанка на 1 ноября 2014 года, у 153 российских банков было 1172 оперкассы вне кассового узла, за остальными банками оперкассы не числятся. Лидируют по числу легальных обменников Сбербанк (194 оперкассы), «Юнистрим» (109), «Зенит» (48), Международный расчетный банк (38), Московский кредитный банк (32), СДМ-банк и Агроинкомбанк (по 28), «Финансовый стандарт» (26), Межтрастбанк (25) и банк «Образование» (23). У Нового кредитного банка и Гринфилдбанка 22 и 21 оперкасса соответственно, у Торгового городского банка 21 обменник. У Дом-банка и «Центрокредита» 20 обменников. В большинстве этих банков не стали озвучивать планы по смене «парка табло».

— Мы будем ориентироваться на текущую рыночную ситуацию и принимать решение в зависимости от изменений курса. В данный момент планов по смене валютных табло в оперкассах у нас нет, — сообщили в пресс-службе Московского кредитного банка.

Начальник аналитического управления банка БКФ Максим Осадчий не исключает, что курс евро в ближайшие месяцы приблизится к отметке в 100 рублей, а значит, банкам придется менять табло валют. С учетом числа обменников и цен на эту технику единовременные затраты банков могут составить до 47 млн.

Осадчий отметил, что основной причиной обвала рубля является падение цены нефти с сотни до $60 за баррель, причем у дальнейшего снижения нефтяных цен есть еще значительный потенциал — не исключен и уровень $40 за баррель. По крайней мере, министр энергетики ОАЭ Сухейль Муххамед аль-Мазруи в понедельник заявил, что ОПЕК не будет снижать квоты на добычу нефти, даже если цены на нефть упадут до $40. При такой котировке рубль, скорее всего, пересечет отметку в 100 рублей за доллар, а евро будет стоить около 130 рублей, полагает Осадчий.

Все ведущие банки отказались давать свои прогнозы по курсу рубля даже на ближайшую перспективу."

Обменники начали закупать пятизначные табло валют - Известия 


"...Между тем, в понедельник цена доллара на торгах достигла 60 рублей, а за евро просят 75,8.

При этом глава Центробанка Эльвира Набиуллина в начале декабря поспешила успокоить россиян, заявив, что к 2015 году рубль укрепится. Помимо этого, сценарий макроэкономического прогноза Банка России предполагает, что стоимость нефти также вернется к прежним показателям и в период с 2015 по 2017 годы составит 80 долларов за баррель.

В свою очередь Герман Греф дал более осторожный прогноз, предположив, что доллар зафиксируется на отметке в 48 рублей, правда, только к концу следующего года."

Обменники начали закупать пятизначные табло из-за роста валюты - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS 

Ну может быть, когда этого не произойдёт, их всё таки отправят в отставку... Но "лучшее, конечно впереди" ))

----------


## OKA

13 января 2015, 00:01  Татьяна Ширманова 

"Правительство отменило командировочные удостоверения


Теперь срок пребывания в служебной поездке будут определять по проездным документам

Правительство в последние дни 2014 года приняло постановление, отменяющее командировочные удостоверения, которыми сейчас подтверждается время пребывания в служебной поездке.

Принятым постановлением внесены изменения, в частности, в постановление правительства «Об особенностях направления работников в служебные командировки». Из текста документа исключена норма, по которой сотруднику, направленному в рабочую поездку, оформляется командировочное удостоверение. Теперь закреплено, что фактический срок пребывания в командировке определяется по проездным документам, которые будут предоставлены работодателю после возвращения из поездки.

Сейчас командировочные удостоверения используются при совершении служебных поездок по территории России. В зарубежных командировках удостоверения хождения не имеют, поскольку при въезде и выезде пограничные органы и так проставляют отметки о пересечении госграницы. Исключение составляют командировки в страны СНГ, с которыми у России заключены межправительственные соглашения, не предусматривающие соответствующих отметок о пересечении границы. По каждому пункту назначения (например, в отеле, где останавливается сотрудник во время поездки, или в принимающей организации) в командировочном удостоверении должны быть отметки о времени его прибытия и выбытия, которые должны быть заверены подписью ответственного должностного лица и печатью.

Постановление правительства принято в соответствии с планом-программой «Совершенствование налогового администрирования», разработанной Агентством стратегических инициатив (АСИ). Документ вступил в силу на прошлой неделе: он был опубликован на официальном правовом ресурсе pravo.gov.ru 31 декабря.

— Постановление правительства позволит снизить нагрузку также на бухгалтеров, что, в свою очередь, должно сократить издержки для бизнеса, особенно малого и среднего, — отметил гендиректор Агентства стратегических инициатив Андрей Никитин.

В Федеральной налоговой службе напомнили, что Налоговым кодексом предусмотрена возможность уменьшения полученных предпринимателем доходов на расходы, связанные с командировками работников при условии их документального подтверждения.

— В связи с изменениями, внесенными в указанное Положение в конце 2014 года, командировочное удостоверение исключено из перечня первичных документов, подтверждающих расходы на командировки. Теперь для подтверждения расходов на командировки достаточно решения руководителя организации, которое должно содержать сроки, предусмотренные для выполнения служебного поручения, а также проездных документов, представляемых работником по возвращении из служебной командировки, — сказали «Известиям» в ФНС.

До принятия в 2008 году постановления правительства «Об особенностях направления работников в служебные командировки», которое закрепило обязательность составления командировочного удостоверения, налоговые органы придерживались позиции, по которой составление двух документов (приказа о командировании и командировочного удостоверения) одновременно не было обязательным.

Как ожидается, применение новых правил не должно привести к проблемам при использовании командированными электронных билетов. Согласно письму ФНС (от 05.02.2014 № ГД-4-3/1897), для целей налогообложения документами, подтверждающими расходы на билеты в электронной форме, являются маршрут/квитанция электронного документа на бумажном носителе, посадочный талон либо контрольный купон электронного проездного документа на железнодорожном транспорте — иными словами, электронный билет РЖД придется распечатать. Что касается авиабилетов, то сейчас бухгалтерии удовлетворяются посадочными талонами."

Правительство отменило командировочные удостоверения - Известия

----------


## OKA

"Якунин не исключил ухода из РЖД из-за требований о раскрытии доходов  15:36 15.01.2015

Глава РЖД Владимир Якунин заявил, что не исключает ухода из компании, так как видит в раскрытии информации о доходах угрозу для своей семьи.

МОСКВА, 15 янв — РИА Новости. Глава РЖД Владимир Якунин назвал неправомерным вмешательством в свою личную жизнь требования о необходимости обнародования им информации о доходах и даже не исключил ухода в частный бизнес по этой причине.

"Моя позиция — это неправомерное вмешательство в мою личную жизнь, в мою информацию. Есть два варианта — либо я подчиняюсь, либо говорю, что меня это не устраивает, пишу заявление и ухожу в частный бизнес", — заявил Якунин в интервью телеканалу "Россия 24". Топ-менеджер и ранее выступал против этого решения, заявляя, что видит в этом угрозу для своей семьи.

При этом, по словам главы РЖД, ему нечего скрывать на этот счет. "Моя зарплата устанавливается не мной, она устанавливается советом директоров, бюджет РЖД утверждается правительством. Но я терпеть не могу, когда копаются в чужом белье. Объективный общественный контроль у нас заменяется копанием в белье некоторых неудовлетворенных персонажей", — полагает Якунин. При этом он заверил, что в РЖД самые низкие зарплаты из госкомпаний.

В конце прошлого года премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев подписал постановление, обязывающее топ-менеджеров компаний с госучастием публиковать данные о своих доходах в интернете. Перечень из этих компаний правительство установило еще в 2013 году, в него входят, в том числе "Роснефть", РЖД, "Газпром", Сбербанк, ВЭБ, "Транснефть"."

Якунин не исключил ухода из РЖД из-за требований о раскрытии доходов | РИА Новости 

Охренеть "личная жизнь", "чужое бельё", "уйду в частный бизнес" ))  Поди в поте лица в советской молодости шпалы таскал, скопил чуть-чуть деньжат)) 
Как и нынешние фигуранты по "Оборонсервису")) "Лучше кандидатуры было не найти". Сердюков рассказал о Васильевой | РИА Новости
Не пропадут-"своих не бросаем" ))

----------


## OKA

"Известия" отстрелялись завтра ждем LifeNews,

приятно конечно, что нас читают, хотя повышенное внимание к столь малому поводу при наличие гораздо более весомых на ту же тему, смущает...

С могил русских солдат в Гренобле исчезло указание национальности - Известия

Во время реконструкции воинского мемориала в Гренобле (Франция) с могил семи русских воинов исчезло упоминание их национальности. На крестах, под которыми покоятся солдаты, погибшие во время Первой мировой войны, больше нет надписи Soldat Russe, рассказали «Известиям» в Российском военно-историческом обществе (РВИО).

Общественная организация, обеспокоенная этим фактом, направила официальное письмо послу Франции в России Жану Морису Риперу и послу России во Франции Александру Орлову с просьбой оказать содействие в восстановлении исторической справедливости.

— В этом инциденте мы видим не злой умысел, а скорее халатность при проведении реставрационных работ, — заявил «Известиям» пресс-секретарь РВИО Владислав Кононов.

Зафиксировал пропажу надписей историк Сергей Дыбов, постоянно проживающий в Гренобле.

— На этом кладбище покоится около 800 солдат, скончавшихся в местном военном госпитале во время Первой мировой. В прошлом году я с удивлением обнаружил, что на мемориале проводится реконструкция, хотя кладбище находится в хорошем состоянии. Недавно я снова побывал там, чтобы увидеть результат работ, и заметил, что надписи изменились, — рассказал Сергей Дыбов.

Он тоже склонен объяснять инцидент невнимательностью реставраторов или рабочих. Вместе с тем он обратил внимание на ее странную избирательность.

— На могилах польских солдат данные о национальности сохранились. Изменены почему-то только могилы русских воинов, — говорит Сергей Дыбов. — При этом я хочу отметить, что около 10 тыс. могил русских солдат Первой мировой войны на других кладбищах Франция поддерживает в хорошем состоянии. Она делает это по своей доброй воле без какого-либо участия Российской Федерации.

Историк отправил запрос в местную Комиссию по воинским захоронениям, но ответа пока не получил.

Научный сотрудник РВИО Константин Пахалюк напомнил, что французский маршал Фердинанд Фош в августе 1914 года говорил: «Если бы не Россия, Франция была бы стерта с политической карты Европы».

— Хотя Февральская революция очень быстро привела к деморализации русского фронта, новые веяния далеко не сразу докатились до русских солдат во Франции. Они готовились к крупному наступлению в апреле 1917 года, которое закончилось провалом и вошло в историю как «бойня Нивеля» (по имени французского главнокомандующего). Русские войска проявили чудеса героизма и доблести, понеся тяжелейшие потери (70 офицеров и более 4 тыс. нижних чинов, то есть около половины всей численности). Командующий французской армией генерал Мазель наградил каждый из четырех русских полков Военным крестом, — рассказал историк.

Реновации мемориалов, связанных с именами русских воинов, нередко проводятся в странах Европы. Так, в ноябре 2014 года в польском городе Новы Сонч демонтировали один из элементов мемориала советским воинам с надписью на русском языке «За нашу советскую Родину». Это событие вызвало широкую общественную дискуссию. "

 

severr: "Известия" отстрелялись



"В Гренобле с мемориала исчезли благодарности русским солдатам

Упоминание национальности других военных, погибших в Первой мировой войны, в частности поляков, оставили.

Во французском городе Гренобль на кладбище Сан-Рок разразился настоящий скандал. С мемориала, где похоронены русские солдаты, погибшие в Первой мировой войне, во время реконструкции убрали упоминание их национальности.

Как передает с места событий корреспондент LifeNews, на кладбище находится свыше 800 захоронений. Большинство солдат, чьи могилы можно найти на кладбище, погибли в так называемой бойне Нивеля. Сражение произошло в годы Первой мировой войны и закончилось поражением Антанты — в 1917 году русско-англо-французский союз проиграл так называемому Тройственному союзу, состоявшему из сил Австро-Венгрии, Германии и Италии. Именно здесь покоятся тела семи русских солдат.

Ранее на табличках, размещенных на надгробиях, помимо надписи «Погиб за Францию» был указана национальная принадлежность того или иного погибшего в боях солдата, но в самом начале реконструкции военная комиссия Франции приняла решение демонтировать надпись «русский солдат» с могил.

— Мы не можем объяснить, почему было принято такое решение. Для получения ответа надо обратиться в само министерство, там создана комиссия, которая и распорядилась убрать национальную принадлежность с могил воинов, — говорит представитель администрации кладбища Кристин Делпланг. — Вероятно, там считают, что сейчас неважно, откуда родом были эти люди — из Италии, Германии, Австро-Венгрии, России, Индокитая или Америки. Важно, что все они погибли, сражаясь за Францию.

Интересно, что убрать надписи члены комиссии решили избирательно: например, на захоронениях польских военных указание национальной принадлежности все же осталось.

Представители российской общины в Гренобле обеспокоены таким поворотом событий и уже отправили официальный запрос в воинскую комиссию, однако официального ответа пока не получили. По одной из версий, надписи были демонтированы в результате халатности рабочих, проводивших реконструкцию.

Стоит отметить, что реновации мемориалов, связанных с именами русских солдат в Европе, не являются редкостью. В частности, в 2014 году в Польше с монумента была демонтирована надпись на русском языке: «За нашу Советскую родину». И тогда это событие также вызвало большой общественный резонанс ."

В Гренобле с мемориала исчезли благодарности русским солдатам - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS 


"Гренобль-3bis 2

МИД РФ отреагировал на высшем уровне.

Сергей Лавров: Прежде чем комментировать ситуацию, сложившуюся с захоронениями русских солдат в Гренобле, нужно разобраться в ней. Уже запросили французские власти и местные власти Гренобля с просьбой дать нам разъяснения. На ранней стадии было дано разъяснение, что имел место технический недосмотр, но мы хотим в этом убедиться.
Если это технедосмотр, то его надо устранить, если это политподоплека, то тем более необходимо восстановить все в первозданном виде."


severr: Гренобль-3bis 2



" Пишет Cергей Дыбов (severr)    2015-01-16 19:05:00 первая ласточка

первый ответ на события - представитель Сувенир Франсез утверждает что на крестах никогда не было надписи РУССКИЙ СОЛДАТ...

это что?
меня хотят обвинить в фотошопе???

было ------------------- стало

 

 

 

http://severr.livejournal.com/1105486.html#comments

----------


## OKA

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 29 января. /Корр. ТАСС Ася Арутюнян/."Совет ЕС принял решение о продлении на полгода индивидуальные санкций в отношении физических лиц РФ, срок действия которых истекает в марте. Об этом заявила в четверг верховный представитель ЕС по иностранным делам и политике безопасности.

Главы МИД Евросоюза дали поручение в течение 10 дней подготовить предложения по расширению черного списка лиц, которых сообщество считает ответственными за эскалацию конфликта на востоке Украины. Как сообщил министр иностранных дел ФРГ Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер, принято решение о расширении черного списка лиц из числа ополченцев в Донбассе.

По словам Могерини, ситуацию на Украине и вопрос о новых возможных санкциях ЕС обсудят на встрече в Брюсселе 12 февраля главы государств и правительств сообщества.

Совет ЕС поддерживает все дипломатические усилия по урегулированию конфликта на Украине, включая те, которые были предприняты "в последние часы", заявила Могерини.

Могерини также сообщила, что главы МИД 28 стран Евросоюза на экстренном заседании не обсуждали решение Верховной рады Украины о признании России "государством-агрессором".  

Кроме того, по ее словам, позиция Греции в отношении решения глав МИД стран Евросоюза по ситуации вокруг конфликта на Украине является конструктивной.  

Как считает постоянный представитель РФ при ООН Виталий Чуркин, украинские власти "всячески уклоняются" от прямого диалога с Донецком и Луганском, взяв курс на "силовое подавление и удушение" юго-восточных регионов страны.

Дипломат подвел итоги работы Совета Безопасности ООН в январе, отметив, что за это время состоялись два заседания по Украине. 

К сожалению, дискуссии вновь носили крайне политизированный характер, а трагедии, произошедшие там в последнее время, стали лишь поводом для нагнетания истерии, а не честного разговора об истинных причинах внутриукраинского кризиса и путях выхода из него Виталий Чуркин

Он высказался за начало на Украине "инклюзивного политического процесса", предусматривающего обсуждение конституционной реформы.

26 января президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил, что официальный Киев отказывается идти по пути мирного урегулирования конфликта в Донбассе и использовал мирную передышку для перегруппировки сил. Глава государства отметил, что, когда было оказано сопротивление, официальный Киев прекратил боевые действия.

Мы часто говорим: украинская армия, украинская армия. На самом деле кто там воюет? Там действительно частично официальные подразделения вооруженных сил, но в значительной степени это так называемые добровольческие националистические батальоны Владимир Путин

На Украине, по словам российского лидера, происходят "трагические события, по сути, гражданская война". "И на Украине, по-моему, уже многие это прекрасно понимают", - сказал Путин. 

Кроме того, Россия неоднократно высказывала неприятие введенных против нее санкций. Пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков считает, что угроза введения новых санкций против РФ из-за обострения ситуации на Украине является ничем не оправданным "экономическим шантажом". 

Вместо того чтобы усиливать давление на тех, кто отказывается от диалога и решения конфликта мирным путем, мы слышим возобновление экономического шантажа в адрес России Дмитрий Песков

 Песков также убежден, что подобные угрозы - это "это абсолютно деструктивная, ничем не оправданная и в конечном итоге близорукая линия"."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Совет ЕС принял решение продлить до сентября санкции в отношении физических лиц РФ


Фокусники , да  и еврож...))  Про еврож... с 3.55 ))    :Biggrin: 







В ту ж тему, в дополнение , познавательно : http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051614810#comments

----------


## OKA

Чемпионату - быть!!! )) Болельщики, фейерверки, праздники))

"РФС произвел первую выплату по долгу Фабио Капелло  11:31 06.02.2015

В четверг министр спорта РФ Виталий Мутко заявил агентству "Р-Спорт", что попросит помощи у финансовых структур и бизнесменов в вопросе погашения долга главного тренера сборной России по футболу Фабио Капелло.


МОСКВА, 6 фев — Р-Спорт, Феликс Загребной. Российский футбольный союз (РФС) произвел первую выплату по долгу главному тренеру сборной России по футболу Фабио Капелло, сообщил агентству "Р-Спорт" источник, знакомый с ситуацией.

В четверг министр спорта РФ Виталий Мутко заявил агентству "Р-Спорт", что попросит помощи у финансовых структур и бизнесменов в вопросе погашения долга главного тренера сборной России по футболу Фабио Капелло. Позже стало известно, что российский бизнесмен Алишер Усманов предоставил РФС льготный целевой кредит на погашение долга в размере 400 млн рублей.

"Первый транш был переведен в четверг вечером", — сказал собеседник агентства."

РФС произвел первую выплату по долгу Фабио Капелло | РИА Новости




" Сталина! Сталина! Мужики устали, нна! - голосовалка, еп
gazeta.ru — Фракция КПРФ в парламенте подготовила проект обращения к Владимиру Путину с просьбой установить в центре Москвы памятник Иосифу Сталину и вынести на городской референдум вопрос переименования Волгограда в Сталинград

КПРФ, безусловно, пе-ая и канализационная контора. И вставать под её знамена - безусловное западло. 
Но. Если начинание здравое - почему бы не поддержать?
Многие не знают, что в ЛДНР весьма распространена символика СССР и танчики гоняют под красным знаменем с серпом и молотом. И бойцы идут в атаку "За Родину! За Сталина!" - по Россия-24 про такое не расскажут - но это факт.



Не будем кривляться - фигура Сталина - мега-значима в истории нашей страны. 
И не только в связи с победой в Великой Отечественной войне. 
Никогда еще в истории нашей Родины не было такого могучего рывка как во время его правления. Никогда. 
За последние 10 тысяч лет. 
И не зря (да и не даром) враги нашей Родины прилагают такие титанические усилия по его дискредитации.
Сталин сам это предвидел.
 В 1943 году Сталин произнес: «Я знаю, что после моей смерти на мою могилу нанесут кучу мусора, но ветер истории безжалостно развеет ее!»
Что, собственно, и происходит. И чем больше беснуются в бессильной злобе либерасты- пе-ы и прочие враги народа - тем больше вызывают отторжение у народа. 
Всё больше открывается правдивых страниц нашей истории и исторических фактов - в пику голимому либерастному вранью а-ля журнал "Огонек" 90-х и прочих ...

Я не мастер создавать опросы - но ща попробую. Когда то же надо начинать? )
Если чо - Андрей Ильин поправит. )  "     ))  http://norg-norg.livejournal.com/64841.html

http://norg-norg.livejournal.com/65124.html

----------


## OKA

"У кого из российских чиновников, госменеджеров и их родственников были счета в HSBC

Совместное расследование «Ведомостей», Международного консорциума журналистов-расследователей и Le Monde

Роман Шлейнов
Vedomosti.ru   09.02.2015


Кто держал деньги в швейцарском банке
В материалах о клиентах швейцарского банка из группы HSBC, полученных Le Monde и ICIJ, много и других известных россиян, которые на момент открытия счета возглавляли госструктуры, но суммы на их счетах в списке не указаны. Например, бывший министр сельского хозяйства Елена Скрынник согласно спискам стала клиентом банка в июле 2003 г. В то время она была гендиректором госкомпании «Росагролизинг». Со счетом Скрынник была связана компания Elenya Invest & Trade Inc. Впрочем, став руководителем госкомпании, Скрынник официально сохраняла за собой право заниматься бизнесом. Скрынник не ответила на вопросы «Ведомостей», переданные через ее брата.
Президент ВТБ Андрей Костин упоминался в списке клиентов банка с 1997 г. в связи с компаниями CC Service, Dalton Services, Suncloud Investments, Druce Settlement и Danale Corporation. Счета всех этих компаний были закрыты до октября 1999 г. С 1996 г. Костин был председателем государственного Внешэкономбанка (ВЭБ). Знакомый Костина говорит, что эти компании могли заниматься операциями с иностранными долгами российских предприятий: выкупали эти долги у западных компаний и продавали четверке уполномоченных правительством российских банков, зарабатывая на этом определенный процент. Представитель ВТБ отказался от комментариев.
В списке давних клиентов числился также знакомый Костина — заместитель гендиректора «ВЭБ капитала» Дмитрий Соловьев. В прошлом он работал в Минфине, а с 2000 г. был первым зампредом правления Национального резервного банка Александра Лебедева, который одним из первых начал заниматься операциями по откупу долгов российских предприятий. В качестве адреса для получения корреспонденции от швейцарского банка Соловьев указал швейцарскую компанию R&S Investments финансиста Роджера Ингольда. Ингольд, по словам его партнера, был советником Костина и работал содиректором Русского коммерческого банка (который до начала 2000-х был частью ВЭБа).
R&S Investments в прошлом тоже интересовалась долгами российских компаний и предлагала выкупить долг «Совкомфлота» перед Русским коммерческим банком по цене 60 центов за доллар. Соловьев и Ингольд не ответили на запросы «Ведомостей».
Президент корпорации «Иркут», вице-президент ОАК Олег Демченко согласно спискам был клиентом швейцарского банка с середины 1990-х по февраль 2000 г. Тогда он был заместителем гендиректора, а затем и президентом ОКБ имени Яковлева. Демченко не ответил на письмо «Ведомостей».
Бывший зампред Государственного таможенного комитета и бывший сенатор Сергей Беков упоминался в списке как клиент швейцарского банка с июня 2007 г. В то время он был сенатором. Связаться с Бековым не удалось.
Бывший первый зампред правления «Роснано» Андрей Раппопорт согласно спискам был клиентом банка с января 2007 г. В то время он был председателем правления ФСК ЕЭС и членом правления РАО ЕЭС. Раппопорт не ответил на запрос «Ведомостей».
Сенатор и бывший зампред правительства Виталий Игнатенко упоминался в списках как клиент швейцарского банка с марта по сентябрь 2006 г. На тот момент он входил в совет директоров журнала «Союзное государство», был гендиректором ИТАР-ТАСС. Игнатенко не ответил на вопросы «Ведомостей».
Первый заместитель гендиректора «Корпорации развития» Владимир Караманов согласно спискам был указан в качестве клиента банка с ноября 2006 г. В то время он был первым вице-президентом АК «Транснефтепродукт». Представитель «Корпорации развития» передал «Ведомостям», что информация не соответствует действительности.
Бывший директор московского ГУП «Орион» Андрей Петелин, который отвечал за городские контракты по строительству надземных пешеходных переходов, согласно спискам стал клиентом банка в конце 1990-х. ГУП «Орион» было ликвидировано московским правительством, но, по данным Арбитражного суда Москвы, ликвидационная комиссия не может получить от Петелина финансовых документов ГУП «Орион» за период с 2000 по 2012 г. Связаться с Петелиным через учрежденные им компании не удалось.
Гендиректор «Газпром газэнергосети» Андрей Дмитриев оказался в списке клиентов банка в марте 2006 г. Эту «внучку» «Газпрома» он возглавляет с 2004 г. Дмитриев не ответил на запрос «Ведомостей»
  Эта публикация основана на статье «Чиновники-миллионеры» из газеты «Ведомости» от 09.02.2015, №21 (3767).

Информацию о клиентах швейцарского банка группы HSBC примерно из 200 стран французская газета Le Monde и Международный консорциум журналистов-расследователей (ICIJ) получили от источников в правительственных кругах Франции. Эти клиенты открывали счета в 1990-2007 гг. и держали на них более $100 млрд. В госструктуры данные попали лет восемь назад — их похитил и передал властям Германии за вознаграждение в 2,5 млн евро бывший сотрудник IT-отдела банка Эрве Фальчиани. Несмотря на протесты Швейцарии, сначала немецкие правоохранители, а затем прокуроры Франции и Бельгии заинтересовались попавшими в списки гражданами своих стран, заподозрив некоторых из них в уклонении от налогов.

«Ведомости», участвуя в совместном проекте с ICIJ и Le Monde, проанализировали российскую часть списка, состоящую более чем из 740 имен, и не обнаружили там первых лиц государства и крупных политических фигур. Однако помимо десятка участников российского списка Forbes там оказались бывшие чиновники, руководители «Роснефти», госбанкиры, а также их родственники. У некоторых из них в 2006-2007 гг. на счетах было более $1 млн. «Ведомости» заинтересовались, как люди, большую часть жизни работавшие на госслужбе или в госкомпании, стали владельцами счетов в HSBC.

Данные о клиентах

В 2006-2007 гг. $11 млн было на счетах компаний, связанных с ныне ликвидированными английскими Forehold Limited и Finahold Limited (здесь и далее — исходя из списков, полученных ICIJ и Le Monde). Бенефициаром первой в документах HSBC значился бывший замминистра энергетики Петр Нидзельский, а второй — Лидия Нидзельская, названная бизнес-консультантом. В июне 2004 г. Нидзельский ушел с госслужбы, а в конце того же года у компаний появились счета в швейцарском банке. Связаться с Нидзельскими «Ведомостям» не удалось.

Член совета директоров «Газпрома», бывший глава Мингосимущества Фарит Газизуллин открыл счет в HSBC в конце 1990-х. На счете, к которому имел отношение Газизуллин и его супруга Татьяна, в 2006-2007 гг. было $3,6 млн. В банковских бумагах Газизуллин назван «инженером», хотя он больше известен как чиновник: сначала работал первым зампредседателя госплана в Татарстане, а затем — в Госкомимуществе. Газизуллин закончил карьеру в 2004 г. министром имущественных отношений. С конца 1990-х он входит в совет директоров «Газпрома», а в 2004 г. был в советах директоров ФСК ЕЭС и СО-ЦДУ ЕЭС. Газизуллин не ответил на вопросы «Ведомостей», переданные через «Газпром». Представитель «Газпрома» не стал их комментировать.

Бывший председатель Фонда социального страхования и замруководителя Федерального агентства по здравоохранению Юрий Косарев открыл счет в HSBC в мае 2005 г., в 2006-2007 гг. на нем было $2,5 млн. Связаться с Косаревым не удалось.

Сын бывшего зампреда правления «Газпрома» Вячеслава Шеремета Вадим открыл счет в швейцарском банке в июле 2006 г., и к 2006-2007 гг. на нем было $10,4 млн. Во времена, когда «Газпромом» руководил Рэм Вяхирев, Вадим Шеремет владел долей в некоторых поставщиках и подрядчиках «Газпрома» вместе с детьми Вяхирева и тогдашнего премьера Виктора Черномырдина. Например, Вадиму Шеремету, Виталию Черномырдину и Татьяне Дедиковой (дочери Вяхирева) в 1998 г. отошла компания «Интергазкомплект», которая была крупным поставщиком импортного оборудования для «Газпрома». За свои доли дети топ-менеджеров заплатили тогда по 1620 руб. Вадим Шеремет также входил в совет директоров агрохимической корпорации «Азот», созданной на паях «Газпромом» и «Интерхимпромом».

Шеремет подтвердил «Ведомостям», что у него был такой счет, но он его закрыл «лет пять назад». Он отметил, что за давностью лет не помнит компанию «Интергазкомплект», подчеркнув, что не зарабатывал на контрактах с «Газпромом». Шеремет говорит, что занимался логистикой и недвижимостью и деньги на счете никак не были связаны с бизнесом в газовой сфере. «Я занимаюсь полимерной продукцией. Этот счет перестал быть мне нужен. Я эти деньги инвестировал и уже давно работаю с российскими банками», — объяснил он.

Супруга начальника отдела по защите гостайны «Роскосмоса» Александра Дегтяря Татьяна согласно спискам имела отношение к счету на $1,2 млн, который был открыт в феврале 2005 г. Александр Дегтярь объяснил «Ведомостям», что его супруга давно перестала заниматься бизнесом и если такой счет вообще существовал, то он был закрыт.

А у супруги бывшего зампредседателя Государственного таможенного комитета Валерия Шпагина (в 1997-2004 гг.) Ирины, судя по клиентским спискам, был счет на $4,1 млн. Счет был открыт в конце 2005 г. — через год с лишним после того, как Шпагин покинул госслужбу, объяснила «Ведомостям» Ирина Шпагина. Кроме того, к тому времени супруги разошлись. В материалах банка Шпагина указана как основатель таможенного брокера «Компания Квота», работающего с 1998 г. Сама она говорит, что между ее бизнесом и работой Валерия Шпагина не было никакой связи. Бизнес таможенного брокера никогда не был легким, а Шпагин всегда работал честно и сейчас живет на свою пенсию, отмечает она.

HSBC, судя по спискам, нравился нефтяникам. Так, экс-президент «Роснефти» Сергей Богданчиков стал его клиентом в марте 2007 г., когда еще руководил госкомпанией. А бывший директор коммерческого департамента «Роснефти» Николай Каплун завел счет в январе 2007 г. С 1998 по 2007 г. он работал в «Роснефти», а в 2008 г. перешел в бизнес-структуры. Данных о деньгах на их счетах нет.

Богданчиков не ответил на переданные для него вопросы «Ведомостей». Связаться с Каплуном через принадлежавшие ему компании не удалось.

Данные о домах

В материалах, полученных ICIJ и Le Monde, есть и другая информация об имуществе владельцев счетов.

Например, бывший министр обороны Украины из правительства Виктора Януковича — Дмитрий Саламатин, державший на счетах в HSBC в 2006-2007 гг. $11,4 млн, занесен в списки как российский клиент. Это потому, что своим адресом он указал дом в самом дорогом поселке Москвы — Серебряном Бору, по соседству с бывшими руководителями ФСБ. По данным Росреестра, участок по адресу Центральный проезд Серебряного Бора, вл. 73, д. 8, принадлежит его жене Наталье Саламатиной.

Саламатин перебрался из России на Украину в 1999 г. и получил гражданство Украины в 2004 г. С 2006 г. он был депутатом Верховной рады от Партии регионов Виктора Януковича, в 2010 г. возглавлял украинскую госкомпанию по экспорту и импорту продукции и услуг военного назначения, а в 2011 г. — «Укроборонпром». С февраля по декабрь 2012 г. Саламатин был министром обороны Украины, а затем — советником Януковича. Депутаты Верховной рады обвиняли Саламатина в связях с российскими спецслужбами, он же заявлял, что обвинения безосновательны: он давно живет на Украине и является гражданином этой страны.

По словам человека, близкого к Саламатину, он с 90-х гг. занимался бизнесом, инвестировал в финансовые инструменты и деньги заработал задолго до начала карьеры депутата и госслужащего.

Бывший вице-президент «Роснефти» Анатолий Локтионов согласно спискам своим адресом указал дом в фешенебельном предместье Женевы — Вандовре на Рут-де-ля-Капит, 140. Информация женевского реестра подтверждает, что земля принадлежит Локтионову и его супруге. На участке неподалеку от Женевского озера расположен двухэтажный особняк с небольшим искусственным прудом.

Через несколько километров — на Рамп-де-Колоньи, 10, расположен трехэтажный особняк еще одного клиента HSBC, попавшего в списки, — давнего знакомого российского президента и бывшего совладельца нефтетрейдера Gunvor Геннадия Тимченко.

Неподалеку — на берегу Женевского озера на Шмен-де-ля-Тур-Карре, 1, «Ведомости» нашли дом его дочери Ксении Тимченко, которая также являлась клиентом банка согласно спискам. Ксения Тимченко занимается благотворительностью, вместе с матерью Еленой Тимченко входит в руководство швейцарского фонда «Нева» (Foundation Neva), созданного Геннадием Тимченко и его супругой для развития проектов в области образования, искусства, науки и спорта. В швейцарской телефонной книге и на сайте фонда она упоминается как Ксения Франк, поскольку замужем за Глебом Франком — сыном руководителя государственного «Совкомфлота». Глеб Франк также был указан в списке как клиент банка. Информации о суммах на счетах Тимченко и его родственников нет. Представитель Тимченко не ответил на запрос «Ведомостей»."

ВЕДОМОСТИ - У кого из российских чиновников, госменеджеров и их родственников были счета в HSBC




"Китайского миллиардера казнили за убийства

В Китае казнили миллиардера Лю Ханя (Liu Han), признанного виновным в убийствах и организации преступной группировки, сообщает South China Morning Post в понедельник, 9 февраля. Приговор был приведен в исполнение в отношении 48-летнего предпринимателя, его младшего брата Лю Вэя (Liu Wei), а также еще трех членов преступной группы.

По данным следствия, Лю Хань вместе со своим братом организовали в 1993 году преступную группировку. Действуя преимущественно в провинции Сычуань, члены банды контролировали деятельность местных предпринимателей. На счету группировки, в частности, девять убийств.

Лю Хань вместе с четырьмя членами банды был приговорен к смертной казни в мае 2014 года. Еще более 30 участников преступной группы получили различные тюремные сроки.

Как сообщает Reuters, дело Лю Ханя может быть связано с бывшим членом Постоянного комитета Политбюро ЦК КПК Чжоу Юнкан (Zhou Yongkang). В декабре прошлого года он был исключен из рядов Коммунистической партии Китая (КПК) и арестован.

Чжоу Юнкан обвиняется в нарушении «политической, организационной и конфиденциальной дисциплины», разглашении гостайны, использовании поста в интересах других лиц, получении взяток. Кроме того, он подозревается в поддержке бывшего члена Политбюро ЦК КПК Бо Силая.

До возбуждения уголовного дела Лю Хань был главой правления горнодобывающей корпорации «Ханьлун» и входил в список 500 богатейших людей Китая. В 2012 году он занимал 230 место в списке богатейших жителей Китая."

Lenta.ru: Мир: Преступность: Китайского миллиардера казнили за убийства


"Правозащитники" сегодня все "Liu Han" .

----------


## Казанец

> "У кого из российских чиновников, госменеджеров и их родственников были счета в HSBC


Жаль, что у нас некому составить список организаций, их руководителей, а также и физических лиц, имеющих самые большие активы за рубь ежом. А поскольку в Венесуэле и в Китае никто из них денег не прячет, а прячут в странах НАТО, то получился бы список юр и физ лиц, инвестирующих *вражескую* экономику за счёт экономики отечественной. Раз уж де-факто холодная война началась снова, то и называть вещи надо своими именами. Ух, какой интересный списочек получился бы! Глядишь, и все крупнейшие госкорпорации там обнаружились бы, включая РЖД, у которого денег на электрички нет, и всё медведевское правительство, и кооператив "Озеро" в полном составе. Ну и некий гражданин Гундяев там тоже обнаружился бы, это уж не сомневайтесь. Естественно, только в том случае, если бы этот список был полным, достоверным и обязательно включал бы "и их  родственников". Сплошные "бы" да "бы". Помнится, была у нас одна бизнесменша, так слюной брызгала, что дескать то, что у неё муж - мэр столицы, ей только мешает. И вот, муж теперь не мэр, а пасечник. Ну и как там у неё бизнес? Сильно в гору пошёл?   
Нет ни малейших сомнений, что китайское экономическое чудо стало возможным благодаря в том числе и вот этому:



> Китайского миллиардера казнили


Естественно, не исключительно благодаря этому, а именно в том числе, и естественно, не имеется ввиду какой-то конкретный крупный жулик.

----------


## OKA

> Жаль, что у нас некому составить список организаций, их руководителей, а также и физических лиц, имеющих самые большие активы за рубь ежом. А поскольку в Венесуэле и в Китае никто из них денег не прячет, а прячут в странах НАТО, то получился бы список юр и физ лиц, инвестирующих *вражескую* экономику за счёт экономики отечественной. Раз уж де-факто холодная война началась снова, то и называть вещи надо своими именами. Ух, какой интересный списочек получился бы!..


ТакЪ)) Ну или хотя бы так : 


"Милонов предлагает Госдуме вернуть в УК понятие "измена Родине" 9 февраля, 14:14 UTC+3

Кроме того, он предлагает расширить толкование понятия "государственная измена" и применять его против организаций и лиц, спонсируемых из-за рубежа

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 9 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Скиртач/. Депутат Законодательного собрания Петербурга Виталий Милонов намерен предложить Государственной Думе вернуть в Уголовный кодекс понятие "измена Родине", внеся поправки в статью 275 "Государственная измена". Об этом он сообщил в понедельник ТАСС, добавив, что лично направит проект поправки в нижнюю палату российского парламента, а не через Заксобрание Петербурга.

"Замена существующей дефиниции на понятную каждому формулировку является ценностным вектором. Возвращение в право данного понятия обязано напомнить о том, что государство и Родина неразделимы, а любая подрывная и вредительская деятельность против государства и его представителей является актом, направленным против всей страны и каждого гражданина", - сказал Милонов.

Кроме того, он предлагает расширить толкование понятия "государственная измена" и применять его против организаций и лиц, спонсируемых из-за рубежа.

"Считаю целесообразным применение данной правовой нормы к тем гражданам, которые исключительно в политических целях демонстративно покидают страну и ведут подрывную идеологическую деятельность вне границ государства, прикрывая свое занятие работой в правозащитных фондах и подобных организациях", - сказал Милонов.

Справка

В настоящий момент статья 275 УК РФ предусматривает толкование понятия "государственная измена" как совершенные гражданином РФ шпионаж, выдача иностранному государству, международной либо иностранной организации или их представителям сведений, составляющих государственную тайну, доверенную лицу или ставшую известной ему по службе, работе, учебе или в иных случаях, либо оказание финансовой, материально-технической, консультационной или иной помощи иностранному государству, международной либо иностранной организации или их представителям в деятельности, направленной против безопасности РФ."

ТАСС: Политика - Милонов предлагает Госдуме вернуть в УК понятие "измена Родине"

Вопрос возникает всегда , как и в случае с возвратом высшей меры наказания в виде смертной казни : "а судьи кто?" ))
 "Представители государства" бывают разные)) Сегодня мэр, а завтра австрийский пчеловод))

----------


## Казанец

Не-не, вот это как раз и есть попытка всё извратить и переключить внимание на тех, кто на деле никакого вреда не несёт, а на деле даже подсасывает из вражеского бюджета, при этом ничего не делая. Одно слово - милонов. Как уж вы его цитировать не брезгуете? Каша в думе подорожала видите ли. А не подорожала бы *у них*, так бы ничего и не заметили, что в стране происходит?
Именно *список юр и физ лиц, инвестирующих вражескую экономику за счёт экономики отечественной*. И обязательно *включая их родственников.* А уж награждать их или сажать - это как в кремле решат. Пока награждают.

----------


## Panda-9

> Не-не, вот это как раз и есть попытка всё извратить и переключить внимание на тех,


Чье всё внимание переключить? И что извратить?



> кто на деле никакого вреда не несёт,


Если не несет, то и не осудят. Надо смотреть формулировки законопроекта, а не их переложение на слух.



> а на деле даже подсасывает из вражеского бюджета, при этом ничего не делая.


Ну-ну... Если ничего плохого не делает, то вражеский бюджет ни цента не заплатит.



> Одно слово - милонов. Как уж вы его цитировать не брезгуете?


Откуда брезгливость-то? Или либеральный кодекс требует?

----------


## Казанец

> Ну-ну... Если ничего плохого не делает, то вражеский бюджет ни цента не заплатит


Ну-ну. В *Украинской мобилизации* в посте 1139 (ого!) поучительный ролик Шария есть. Таких елен васильевых как в ролике - полный западный бомонд. Доят вражеские бюджеты как хотят.




> что извратить?


Понятие иностранных агентов, *инвестирующих вражескую экономику за счёт экономики отечественной*, и соответствующее противодействие им пустить, что называется, по ложному следу.




> список юр и физ лиц, инвестирующих вражескую экономику за счёт экономики отечественной


*Panda-9*, да уж не переживайте вы за них так. Всё шито-крыто останется. Пока, во всяком случае.

----------


## Panda-9

> Понятие иностранных агентов, *инвестирующих вражескую экономику за счёт экономики отечественной*, и соответствующее противодействие им пустить, что называется, по ложному следу.


Да что за чушь! Может быть "Аэрофлот" и 90% наших авиакомпаний - иностранные агенты, рано как 70% граждан, пользующихся продукцией западного автопрома тоже? 
Второе. Инвестируют не экономику, а деньги (финансы) в экономику.
Третье. Если вы опасаетесь, что органы пойдут по ложному следу из-за предложения изменить трактовку госизмены, то вообще глупость какая-то. Они (органы) не идиоты. Не переживайте. Они лучше нас знают свое дело.

----------


## Казанец

Вот уж не передёргивайте, *Panda-9*, не передёргивайте. То, о чём я говорю, в посте 256 написано. Только вот самого богатого клиента HSBC и обладателя дворца  с подземным (!) теннисным кортом в Швейцарии не помянули там почему-то. Вот чего не леталось ему на Як-40? Хороший отечественный самолёт. Или шик, понимаешь, не тот? А не отказал бы ему Гольфстрим от обслуживания, что, так и катался бы на вражеском самолёте? Такой вот у них у всех патриотизм. А то вы как Шелленберг: "Куришь иностранные сигареты - скажут, что продал родину"... Скажут! Рано или поздно ещё как скажут!

----------


## Panda-9

> Вот уж не передёргивайте, *Panda-9*, не передёргивайте. То, о чём я говорю, в посте 256 написано. Только вот самого богатого клиента HSBC и обладателя дворца  с подземным (!) теннисным кортом в Швейцарии не помянули там почему-то. Вот чего не леталось ему на Як-40? Хороший отечественный самолёт. Или шик, понимаешь, не тот? А не отказал бы ему Гольфстрим от обслуживания, что, так и катался бы на вражеском самолёте? Такой вот у них у всех патриотизм. А то вы как Шелленберг: "Куришь иностранные сигареты - скажут, что продал родину"... Скажут! Рано или поздно ещё как скажут!


В посте 256 всё о каких-то *бывших*.  О ком именно вы пишите - не понятно. Но главное в другом. Вы цепляетесь к отдельным лицам (да, морально неприятным), но не делавшим ничего незаконного и даже предосудительного в то время. Теперь же нужна юридическая система. И то, что предлагается сейчас (Милоновым или кем-то еще - не важно) направлено на системную работу, а не только на отдельных персон в отдельных проявлениях.

----------


## OKA

> Вот уж не передёргивайте, *Panda-9*, А то вы как Шелленберг: "Куришь иностранные сигареты - скажут, что продал родину"... Скажут! Рано или поздно ещё как скажут!


Да уж, с табачком-то в наших северных широтах - полный швах! )) Беломору-то , днём с огнём))

----------


## OKA

"Комитет Госдумы предложил повысить пенсии экс-депутатам Верховного Совета СССР  11 февраля, 14:19 UTC+3

По предварительным подсчетам, общая сумма дополнительных расходов, необходимых на доплату, составит 123,2 млн руб.

МОСКВА, 11 февраля. /ТАСС/. Комитет по конституционному законодательству и госстроительству рекомендовал принять в первом чтении поправки в закон о парламентском статусе, предполагающие повышение пенсионного обеспечения экс-депутатам Верховного Совета СССР созыва 1989-1990 годов.

Авторами инициативы выступили депутаты Госдумы от "Единой России" Владимир Плигин, Иосиф Кобзон и Надежда Герасимова.

В сопроводительных документах указывается, что вопрос пенсионного обеспечения народных депутатов СССР созыва 1988-1991 годов остается неурегулированным, поскольку, согласно действующему законодательству, гарантии распространяются на народных депутатов РСФСР начиная с созыва 1990-1995 годов. "Однако союзные парламентарии выполняли практически те же функции, что и народные депутаты РСФСР созыва 1990-1995 годов. Их деятельность позволила заложить правовые основы демократических преобразований в Российской Федерации, принять ряд законодательных актов, ставших фундаментом российского законодательства", - считают авторы.
В этой связи они предлагают распространить порядок пенсионного обеспечения членов Совета Федерации, депутатов Государственной думы и народных депутатов РСФСР созыва 1990-1995 годов на граждан РФ, избранных народными депутатами СССР созыва 1989-1991 годов и являвшихся членами Верховного Совета СССР или осуществлявших свою депутатскую деятельность в органах Верховного Совета СССР на постоянной основе.

"Предлагаемое дополнение распространяется на ограниченный контингент народных депутатов СССР и не повлечет серьезных расходов из федерального бюджета. При определении получателей доплаты к пенсии учитывалось реальное количество данной категории депутатов, число которых составляет 285 человек", - утверждают авторы.

По предварительным подсчетам, общая сумма дополнительных расходов, необходимых на доплату таким пенсионерам в расчете на год, составит 123,2 млн руб.

Проектом закона также предусматривается установление для депутатов Госдумы первого созыва, полностью отработавших свой срок полномочий депутата, ежемесячной доплаты к пенсии в таком размере, чтобы сумма пенсии с ежемесячной доплатой к ней составила бы 75% ежемесячной зарплаты депутата Госдумы (вместо 55%).

Вместе с тем на проект закона поступили отрицательные заключения правительства РФ и Счетной палаты РФ."

ТАСС: Политика - Комитет Госдумы предложил повысить пенсии экс-депутатам Верховного Совета СССР

Жили не тужили, страну про..али, долгожители блин хрЕновы. Пенсии себе проиндексировать не забыли.



"Kомиссия Мосгордумы одобрила установку памятника жертвам репрессий  18:04 10.02.2015

Инициатива по установке монумента, поступившая от музея истории ГУЛАГа, была одобрена большинством голосов членов комиссии. Памятник планируется установить на пересечении Садово-Спасской улицы с проспектом Сахарова.

МОСКВА, 10 фев — РИА Новости. Комиссия по монументальному искусству при Мосгордуме одобрила установку памятника жертвам политических репрессий в Москве.

Во вторник инициатива по установке памятника, поступившая от музея истории ГУЛАГа по поручению президента РФ Владимира Путина, была одобрена большинством голосов членов комиссии.

"У нас только одно предложение — поддержать", — сказал глава комиссии Лев Лавренов на заседании.

Он уточнил, что монумент планируется установить на пересечении Садово-Спасской улицы с проспектом Сахарова. Установка памятника будет финансироваться из средств музея истории ГУЛАГа.

При этом, по словам одного из членов комиссии, проект монумента будет выбран на открытом конкурсе, результаты которого планируется подвести в октябре в День памяти жертв политических репрессий.

http://ria.ru/society/20150210/1046950060.html

Либралы жируют со времён "огонька" коротичского и ельцинской жабы Леры. Что блин за гос.политика? Так и до Мавзолея доберутся, бандерлоги хрЕновы. Проблем в Москве больше нету. Дзержинского вызывают на Лубянку! Срочно))





"Верховный суд разъяснил, в каких случаях собственник жилого помещения может выписать из него жильцов без их согласия. О соответствующем определении Судебной коллегии по гражданским делам Верховного суда рассказывает "Российская газета".

Выписать из квартиры хозяин может даже близких родственников, если они самоустранились от общего хозяйства. Фото: Сергей Михеев/ РГ ВС разъяснил, когда хозяин квартиры может выписать сожителей

Поводом к рассмотрению вопроса о том, в каких случаях собственник квартиры может лишить жильцов права пользования помещением, стало дело жительницы Самарской области. Власти отказались выписать из ее квартиры сына, который не проживал и не появлялся там долгое время.

Верховный суд разъяснил: если прописанный в квартире родственник в ней не проживает и не ведет общее хозяйство с собственником, это говорит о прекращении семейных отношений. И такого жильца можно лишить права пользования жилым помещением.

Согласно Жилищному Кодексу, бывшими родственниками собственника жилья могут стать его совершеннолетние, дееспособные дети, а также родители. Супругов эта норма не касается.

Кроме того, Верховный суд разъяснил, лишить права пользования жилым помещением бывшего родственника можно даже в том случае, если у него нет регистрации по другому месту жительства.

Таким образом, Верховный суд постановил: формальные родственные отношения и отсутствие у бывшего родственника другого места жительства не являются препятствием для лишения его права пользования жилым помещением.

Юристы же советуют гражданам, которые вынуждены надолго покинуть дом или квартиру своих родителей или совершеннолетних детей, чтобы не лишиться права пользования этим жилым помещением, заключать с собственниками жилья специальное соглашение на время отъезда."

РГ + Россия 24: Когда жильцов пожно выписать без их согласия — Российская газета

----------


## OKA

"Роскомнадзор рассказал, как писать об экстремистах в СМИ  13.02.2015, 18:53 | «Газета.Ru»

Роскомнадзор опубликовал разъяснения как следует упоминать экстремистские организации в СМИ. Об этом сообщается на сайте ведомства.

Отныне упоминание таких организаций возможно только при указании то, что они ликвидированы или запрещены.

«Упоминание включенных в перечень организаций допустимо в материалах СМИ в негативном ключе, с использованием характеристик «радикальные», «экстремистские», «националистические». При этом текст сообщения должен содержать прямое указание на ликвидацию либо запрет деятельности таких организаций», — говорится в сообщении."

Роскомнадзор рассказал, как писать об экстремистах в СМИ - Газета.Ru | Новости


"Разъяснения по поводу упоминания в СМИ организаций, включенных в «экстремистский» список Минюста РФ
Версия для печати
13 февраля 2015 года

Роскомнадзор осуществляет систематический мониторинг средств массовой информации на предмет упоминания организаций, которые включены Министерством юстиции РФ в «Перечень некоммерческих организаций, в отношении которых судом принято вступившее в законную силу решение о ликвидации или запрете деятельности по основаниям, предусмотренным ФЗ «О противодействии экстремистской деятельности».

Отмечаем, что решением Верховного Суда Российской Федерации от 17 ноября 2014 года на территории Российской Федерации запрещена деятельность украинских националистических организаций:

∙ «Правый сектор»;

∙ «Украинская национальная ассамблея – Украинская народная самооборона» (УНА - УНСО);

∙ «Украинская повстанческая армия» (УПА);

∙ «Тризуб им. Степана Бандеры»;

∙ «Братство».

Полный перечень экстремистских организаций опубликован на сайте Минюста России по адресу http://minjust.ru/nko/perechen_zapret.

В связи с этим Роскомнадзор напоминает средствам массовой информации, что ст. 4 закона РФ «О средствах массовой информации» запрещает распространение информации об общественном объединении или иной организации, включенных в опубликованный перечень Минюста РФ, без указания на то, что соответствующее общественное объединение или организация ликвидированы или что их деятельность запрещена.

Упоминание включенных в перечень организаций допустимо в материалах СМИ в негативном ключе, с использованием характеристик «радикальные», «экстремистские», «националистические». При этом текст сообщения должен содержать прямое указание на ликвидацию либо запрет деятельности таких организаций.

В соответствии со ст. 16 закона РФ «О средствах массовой информации» за неисполнение указанных норм предусмотрено вынесение предупреждения редакции и учредителю средства массовой информации.

Кроме того, данное нарушение в соответствии со ст. 13.15 КоАП РФ является административным правонарушением, за которое предусмотрен административный штраф."

Роскомнадзор


Ну вот, дОжили, кто будет определять например "правосеки"- это негатив или чО? Т.е. жо-а есть, а слова нет))  Кто-то ж за эти постановления в ведомстве премии получает. Пример хунты заразителен : ватник-ругательно, бандеровец-типо патриот? Там за слово "ватник" тоже ответственность наступает? ППЦ  Не зря там операция АТО называется, а донбассцев террористами обзывают. Чо теперь с талибо-игильцами? Ну душманы-басмачи эт понятно. В общем маразм крепчал. А ещё бывший минфин белоленточный в правительстве снова заседает... К чему бы это? Тсс, тока никому...

----------


## stream

bmpd - Стрелков мог высадиться в Одессе

----------


## OKA

Может быть боян, но "остро, по-заграничному"))

"Немецкий сатирик: Хорошо что Путин не такой психопат как Буш иначе Киев был бы сейчас как Багдад "

----------


## OKA

"25 февраля 2015

В ОНФ посоветовали бедным учителям найти богатых мужей

Сопредседатель штаба Общероссийского народного фронта (ОНФ) в Свердловской области, ректор Уральского горного госуниверситета Николай Косарев на встрече, посвященной снижению зарплат педагогов в регионе, посоветовал женщинам-учителям найти богатых мужей. Об этом сообщает сайт 66.ru.

«Я вижу, что сегодня здесь в зале собрались преимущественно женщины. Хочу вам дать совет, чтобы вы ориентировались больше на личные дела и нашли мужа с достатком. В России много хороших мужиков, горняки есть», — порекомендовал Косарев.
Он добавил, что «если учителей будут обижать», то ОНФ готов оказать им помощь.

Позднее Косарев объяснил сайту URA.ru, что его слова были вырваны из контекста.

«Я считаю, что счастье любой женщины — в семье. Работать ей нужно не для денег, а ради, как говорится, искусства. Чтобы она не думала об этих копейках», — объяснил ректор. «А поддерживать их должны мужчины, исконные добытчики. А то у нас женщина превращается в лошадь, которая работает по сорок часов, а еще должна любить, воспитывать и заниматься хозяйством», — добавил он.

В сентябре 2014 года власти Свердловской области заявили об урезании фонда заработной платы екатеринбургских учителей на 75 миллионов рублей."

В ОНФ посоветовали бедным учителям найти богатых мужей: Общество: Россия: Lenta.ru

Готовят укросценарий? "Работать ради искусства"  блин.

----------


## OKA

"Госдума отклонила законопроект о запрете гостиниц в жилых многоквартирных домах Общество 27 февраля, 18:31 UTC+3 

По мнению авторов документа, такие гостиницы предоставляют услуги низкого качества и доставляют дискомфорт жителям

МОСКВА, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Госдума отклонила при рассмотрении в первом чтении законопроект о запрете на открытие гостиниц в многоквартирных домах.

Авторы документа - либерал-демократы Сергей Катасонов, Александр Смирнов и представитель "Единой России" Дмитрий Савельев - указывали на пробелы в законодательстве, которое не содержит определения термина "гостиничные услуги", как и четкого определения легальности такой деятельности в жилых домах. При этом, утверждают они, предоставление гостиничных услуг в жилых домах зачастую имеет низкое качество и доставляет дискомфорт жителям, нарушает их права.

Кроме того, по мнению парламентариев, бюджет недополучает средства, так как владельцы таких гостиниц уклоняются от уплаты налогов.

В этой связи они предлагали установить в Жилищном кодексе РФ запрет на предоставление гостиничных услуг в жилых помещениях многоквартирных домов. При этом предполагалось сохранить право граждан предоставлять жилые дома в наем. Одновременно закон "Об основах туристской деятельности в РФ" должен был быть дополнен понятиями "гостиница", "гостиничные услуги" и "гостиничный номер", также в нем предлагалось закрепить требование об обязательной сертификации гостиничных услуг."

ТАСС: Общество - Госдума отклонила законопроект о запрете гостиниц в жилых многоквартирных домах

----------


## muk33

Это гостиничное лобби наверняка. Очень часто, в командировках пользуемся гостиницами в домах. Цены ниже, качество не хуже.

----------


## OKA

По поводу недавнего псевдопатриотического вы--ра общественных крикунов, познавательная статья понравилась : 

Стойкий оловянный враг. Егор Холмогоров | News Front - новости Новороссии, ЛНР, ДНР

"...Памятуя обо всем этом, на внезапно превратившийся в крупный общественный скандал инцидент с обнаружением в только что открывшемся «Детском мире» солдатиков в форме Третьего рейха я не могу реагировать без изумления. Правоохранители, депутаты, общественники доказывают нам, что такие солдатики — это оскорбление Победы, и клянутся их не допустить. Отвечающие им ехидные остроумцы спрашивают — скоро ли дойдет дело до закрашивания свастик в фильме «Семнадцать мгновений весны»?..."


Опять под удар "общественниеов" подводят моделистов , коллекционеров и реконструкторов, под вопли о "фальсификации истории")) А ведь лет 10 назад  ещё шло наступление "общественников" против советской символики, и упорно продавливалась идея убрать мавзолей Ленина с Красной площади.
 На фоне антисоветской и русофобской пропаганды , только в связи с очередным наступлением "Запада" праздник Победы стал главным государственным праздником. Ведь "по большому гамбургскому счёту" нынешний социум РФ (верхи и низы) объединяет, в основном, только территория проживания и общее прошлое. А живут они совсем в разных мирах))) 

Ну за реконструкторов можно не особо беспокоиться- известный реконструктор себя хорошо показал в войне за Новороссию))
А в Москве и Сталинграде давно пора на почётном месте установить памятник Сталину. На память людям и злым корчам для "общественников" и пр. западной нечисти))


В тему : http://lenta.ru/news/2015/04/06/krasnoyarsk/

"Шиза косила ряды")) Довести до абсурда и опорочить можно и так. Прямо как в Киеве "торт с русским младенцем". Нашлись же креаклы.

http://flashsiberia.com/news/na-konk...torty-k-9-maya

----------


## OKA

Извиняюсь за назойливость, но темку опять греют "неравнодушные граждане" : 

"Пушков о продаже "экстремистских" игрушек: это недопустимо 06.04.2015

Любая символика, которая может рассматриваться как пропаганда нацизма, она должна быть исключена, заявил глава комитета Госдумы по международным делам Алексей Пушков. Он считает, что если это действительно как-то связано с пропагандой нацизма и гитлеризма, то таких вещей быть не должно.

МОСКВА, 6 апр — РИА Новости. Глава комитета Госдумы по международным делам Алексей Пушков считает, что все, что ассоциируется с нацистской символикой и связано с пропагандой нацизма и гитлеризма, не должно присутствовать в общественном обиходе.

Источник: СК изъял "экстремистские" игрушки в магазине в "Олимпийском"

Ранее сообщалось, что московская прокуратура добилась возбуждения уголовного дела по факту продажи в ТЦ "Центральный Детский магазин на Лубянке" (бывший "Детский мир") игрушек в виде солдатиков, бюстов и офицеров нацистской Германии.

В связи с этим Роспатриотцентр Росмолодежи призвал волонтеров и неравнодушных граждан по всей России сходить в магазины в своих регионах и посмотреть, что там продают, а также сделать фотографии и отправить их на специально созданный почтовый ящик. Затем Росмолодежь планирует отправить результаты мониторинга в следственные органы для дальнейшей проверки.

"Я считаю, что любая символика, которая может рассматриваться как пропаганда нацизма, она должна быть исключена. Я сторонник запрета на то, чтобы была эта символика, потому что нацизм — универсально осужденный феномен, и все, что может с ним ассоциироваться, на мой взгляд, не должно иметь место в общественном обиходе… Если это действительно как-то связано с пропагандой нацизма и гитлеризма, то я считаю, что таких вещей быть не должно", — сказал Пушков в эфире радиостанции "Говорит Москва"."

Пушков о продаже "экстремистских" игрушек: это недопустимо | РИА Новости



"МОСКВА, 8 апр — РИА Новости. Уполномоченный при президенте РФ по правам ребенка Павел Астахов назвал историю с продажей игрушек в виде солдатиков в форме нацистской Германии нарушением закона о защите детей от вредной информации.

"История с детскими солдатиками (в немецкой форме) — попытка дискредитировать Закон "О защите детей от информации, причиняющей вред", — написал Астахов в своем микроблоге в Twitter."

Астахов назвал нарушением закона продажу игрушек с символикой нацистов | РИА Новости


"Стойкий оловянный враг. 

Егор Холмогоров

На одной из моих книжных полок стоят рядом русские полководцы Суворов, Кутузов и Жуков. Суворов держит в руках какой-то хитрый план. Одноглазый Кутузов неожиданно энергичным жестом дает распоряжение о выстреле стоящему тут же перед пушкой образца 1812 года артиллеристу, маршал Жуков взирает на это, с удовлетворением разглядывая служащую задним фоном композиции картину — сожженный и разрушенный Рейхстаг 1945 года.

Руины, пожары, разбитая зенитка. Нашего Знамени Победы над Рейхстагом, впрочем, нет. Эту апокалиптическую картинку я приобрел, кстати, на Унтер-ден-Линден — немцы испытывают к сюжету гибели Берлина загадочное пристрастие.

Обзавестись фигуркой гитлеровского диверсанта Отто Скорцени мне никогда в голову не приходило, но если бы пришло — ему бы в этой инсталляции тоже нашлось свое место, по нему бы наши и вели огонь — «забил заряд я в пушку туго…».

Если у мальчишек есть солдатики, то закономерно, что среди них есть наши и враги. И если наши выглядят так, как в истории выглядели наши, то враги должны выглядеть так, как в истории выглядели враги.

В моем детстве эта истина не оспаривалась, и едва ли не каждый мальчишка моего поколения имел набор «Ледовое побоище», где десяти красным русским ратникам противостояли десять серо-стальных «псов-рыцарей» — по три всадника и по семь пеших. При этом мы не сомневались, что крестоносцы — плохие, да и трудно было считать иначе, если вспомнить, что главным источником наших познаний был великий фильм Сергея Эйзенштейна «Александр Невский».

Памятуя обо всем этом, на внезапно превратившийся в крупный общественный скандал инцидент с обнаружением в только что открывшемся «Детском мире» солдатиков в форме Третьего рейха я не могу реагировать без изумления. Правоохранители, депутаты, общественники доказывают нам, что такие солдатики — это оскорбление Победы, и клянутся их не допустить. Отвечающие им ехидные остроумцы спрашивают — скоро ли дойдет дело до закрашивания свастик в фильме «Семнадцать мгновений весны»?

Десятки раз за прошедшие годы мне попадались солдатики, изображающие гитлеровцев, и мне, признаться, ни разу не приходило в голову понимать их иначе, чем врагов, с которыми будут сражаться наши солдатики. И большинству обычных граждан, не обладающих пылким воображением общественников, вряд ли пришло в голову иное.

Настоящих фанатов Третьего рейха облавами в магазинах не победить — они делают асов люфтваффе и эсэсовцев, «Тигры» и «Фердинанды» своими руками. Впрочем, и среди любителей склеивания немецкой техники вы обнаружите тех, кто пошел сражаться в Новороссию против пошедших в батальон «Азов», в соотношении 10:1.

Недооценивать опасности героизации нацизма, конечно, нельзя. И, спору нет, иногда это любование начинается с красивой формы и звучных немецких маршей. И вот уже начинается смердяковщина о том, что такие голубоглазые красавчики в войне с комиссарами просто не могли быть неправы.

Но героизация есть обратная форма исторического вранья и исторического утаивания. Если вы видели патетический «Триумф воли» Лени Рифеншталь, то вы видели и мешковатых, одутловатых «арийцев» на съезде НСДАП, и бюргерскую обывательщину нацистских ритуалов. Право же, в фильмах, где гитлеровцев старательно демонизируют, они выглядят и подтянутее и грознее, чем на деле.

Какое количество молодых людей, головы которых забиты враньем про то, что «Гитлер шел освобождать русских от коммунистов», изрядно бы прочистило себе мозги, если бы прочло пассажи из «Майн кампф», где вопросы необходимости уничтожения России как государства и русских как нации обсуждаются вполне откровенно.

А сколько бы наших либеральных попугаев, то призывающих сдавать Ленинград, то клеящих ярлык «Гитлер» по своему вкусу, прикусили бы клювы, если хотя бы немного почитали реальные внутренние документы Третьего рейха.

Наше невежество — лучший соратник неонацизма. «Война с солдатиками», когда активисты-общественники обещают выпотрошить едва ли не все магазины игрушек и военных моделей, и вовсе чревата серьезными для общественного сознания рисками.

Сегодняшние активисты — в желании ли выслужиться перед непонятно кем или ввиду известных молитвенных практик альтернативно одаренных людей — совершают очень опасную подмену. Благодаря их усилиям память о Победе из фактора нашей силы превращается в фактор слабости, в какое-то хрупкое деревце, которое следует защищать от ветров, холодов и коварных поползновений со всех сторон. Иначе, мол, не выживет.

Мало кто так трудится над скорейшим забвением реального нацизма, превращением его в политкорректное абстрактное зло, как истеблишмент бывших стран-агрессоров.

Уже целые поколения западных юных игроманов уверены, что вермахт воевал под красными флагами с черными крестами, и скоро уже вообще забудут, причем тут свастика. Именно для того, чтобы этого не забыть, я, когда устанавливал себе на компьютер стратегическую игру Hearts of Iron, раз за разом заменял немецкую «политкорректную» раскраску на исторически точную.

Понятно, в чем интерес немцев. Но в чем интерес наших активистов? Они хотят такими запретами добиться, чтобы наши дети и не знали, как выглядел враг в той войне и причем тут похожий более на черного паука, а не на солнце знак? Они хотят, чтобы прадеды наших детей сражались с абстрактными «врагами» вместо конкретных гитлеровцев?

И тут есть еще один риск для нашей русской истории — риск более общего характера. Мы слишком быстро забываем своих врагов, совсем как в анекдоте: «Я не злопамятен — отомщу и забуду».

России на своем пути приходилось встречаться со страшнейшими и опаснейшими врагами. Монголо-татары и Крымское ханство были великими кочевыми державами. Сам польский король, лишь бы откупиться от крымцев, принес им вассальную присягу за Киев. Речь Посполитая, с которой мы сражались в Ливонскую войну, во времена Смуты и битвы за Украину, тоже была великой и грозной державой. Швеция к тому моменту, как с нею начал войну Петр Великий, обладала лучшей армией в Европе. Россия нанесла сокрушительные поражения Фридриху Великому и Наполеону — двум военным гениям Европы. Вермахт на 22 июня 1941 года был лучшей армией мира.

Удары, которые мы наносили своим врагам, были настолько сильны, что большинство из них они отправили в полное историческое небытие. Настолько полное, что и мы, и наши друзья, и недруги за границей порой забываем о том, как этот враг был силен при жизни. И вот уже балаболы от псевдоистории говорят о «незначительной стычке на Чудском озере», кажется, что «никакого монгольского ига не было», и вот уже нам рассказывают, что Польша и Швеция, не говоря уж об Османской империи, были «второстепенные державы», и вот уже даже Наполеон получается какой-то ненастоящий.

И, прислушиваясь к подобным речам, мы сами волей-неволей начинаем терять уверенность в собственных силах и начинаем думать, что «настоящие полководцы» — это Мальбрук, собравшийся в поход, да Того, победивший нас под Цусимой, да Людендорф, восторжествовавший под Танненбергом. А все, кого победили мы, — дурилки картонные. Помнится, еще маршал Жуков в своих «Воспоминаниях» предостерегал против представления Гитлера полоумным истериком, генералов вермахта — дураками, а фрицев — трусливыми негодяями.

Негодяями? Да. Но жестокими, изобретательными, упорными, которых 4 года пришлось выпроваживать с нашей земли.

Надо не забывать не только про нашу Победу, но и про нашего врага. А для этого образ врага должен быть четким.

Егор Холмогоров

Дата публикации: 07 Апрель 2015, 16:28"

Стойкий оловянный враг. Егор Холмогоров | News Front - новости Новороссии, ЛНР, ДНР




Ну вот, "неравнодушные граждане" зашевелились. В советское время невозможно было создать коллекцию истребителей 2м.в. и В.О.В. именно по причине наличия "неравнодушных граждан". Голандский "Фоккер-Д21" считался страшным из-за названия, а уж сколько чешских S-199 , было перепилено или просто раскрашено под "мессер"- не счесть. "Японцев" и "итальянцев" днём с огнём не сыскать было. 

Однозначно у Р.Ф. нет важнее проблем. Лучшеб задумались о роли футбольных "ультрас" в укрособытиях. Тех однозначно выращивали в качестве будущих солдатов-штурмовиков "западные партнёры" "неравнодушных граждан". Манежку позабыли уже.

Всё-таки наверное имело смысл процитировать  познавательную статью целиком, а то у моделистов, коллекционеров и реконструкторов опять на горизонте замаячили призраки "охоты на ведьм". Блин достали. 
Теперь наверное, и на выставках сдендового моделизма будут бегать "неравнодушные граждане" с воплями- "держи-хватай". Придавят ведь и так еле поддерживаемый у молодых поколений интерес к реальному техническому творчеству. Это ж классика- массовое техническое творчество детей и молодёжи приводит к росту инженерно-технического потенциала страны. Если, конечно, это кому-нибудь нужно)) Ну а обсуждение вопросов военной истории- это отдельное знатное рубилово))

----------


## Казанец

> Пушков о продаже "экстремистских" игрушек: это недопустимо 06.04.2015


И скоро у нас появятся чисто свои национальные, назовём их так, шахматы:

в которых все фигуры одного цвета, чёрного (если немцы 22 июня "сходили" первыми, значит мы играем чёрными).

Так что всех, кто не успел затариться разнообразной фашнёй в 72-м, пока не поздно, милости прошу сюда:
Продам очень дешево модели авиа 1/72, афтермаркет 1/72 и 1/48
чтобы не пришлось потом как в "Солнечном ударе" вопрошать самого себя:"Как это всё могло случиться? Как это всё случилось, что по цене в полтора раза ниже магазинной не взял, а теперь ни за какие деньги вообще ничего нет?"

----------


## OKA

> ...в которых все фигуры одного цвета, чёрного (если немцы 22 июня "сходили" первыми, значит мы играем чёрными)....


 :Biggrin: 

Ну, там не только немцы "сходили" первыми))

 Например :

"Два хищника - Польша и Германия - против Чехословакии    6 августа 2011    

После того как Германия произвела «воссоединение» с Австрией, а Варшава одобрила это событие, затем Берлин поддержал притязания Польши на Вильно и Вильнюсскую область, в обмен на признание немецких прав на Клайпеду, Берлин и Варшава продолжили «плодотворное» сотрудничество – в агрессии против Чехословакии, её расчленении.

Польская элита с самого начала создания Чехословакии выдвигала к Праге территориальные претензии. Юзеф Пилсудский, 1-й глава государства Польши в 1918 – 1922 гг., военный министр в 1926 – 1935 гг., вообще заявлял, что «искусственно и уродливо созданная Чехословацкая Республика не только не является основой европейского равновесия, но, наоборот, является его слабым звеном». Поляки хотели ещё в 1918 году расширить своё государство за счёт Чехословакии, претендуя на ряд территорий, особенно их интересовала Тешинская область.

Справка: Тешинская Силезия – это историческая область юго-восточной Силезии, расположенная в междуречье Вислы и Одры. На этой территории с 1290 по 1918 годы существовало Тешинское герцегство, до середины 17 столетия герцогством управляла ветвь польской династии Пястов. В 1327 герцог Цешинский Казимир I стал вассалом короля Богемии (так тогда называли Чехию) Иоанна Люксембургского, и Тешинское (или Цешинское)герцогство стало автономным феодальным владением в составе Богемии. После смертив в 1653 году последнего правителя из рода Пястов - герцогини Цешинской Елизаветы Лукреции - Тешинское герцогство стало владением австрийских Габсбургов и стало называться по-немецки: Тешин. Австрийской, а затем Австро-Венгерской державе герцогство принадлежало до 1918 года, когда империя развалилась после поражения в Первой мировой войне. В этой области говорили на смешанном польско-чешском диалекте, который чехи относят к чешскому языку, а поляки, соответственно, к польскому. До конца 19 столетия тут не было преобладания какой-либо группы населения – чехов, поляков, силезцев, но затем польские эмигранты начали массово приезжать из Галиции в поисках работы. В итоге к 1918 году поляков стало большинство – 54%, но полное преобладание они имели только в восточных районах.



Польская карта Тешинской Силезии.

Конфликт 1919-1920 годов

После распада Австро-Венгрской империи 5 ноября 1918 года польское правительство Тешинского княжества - Национальный совет Тешинского - подписал договор с чешским Национальным комитетом по Силезии о разделе Тешинской Силезии, согласовав временные границы. Его должны были подписать центральные правительства Польши и Чехословакии. Чешская сторона основывала свои претензии на область на трёх факторах: экономическом, стратегическом и историческом. Область принадлежала Богемии с 1339 года; через область шла железная дорога, соединяющая Чехию и Восточную Словакию, в тот период Венгерская Советская Республика была в состоянии войны с Чехословакией, претендуя на Словакию; кроме того, область обладала развитой промышленностью, была богата каменным углём. Польша аргументировала свою позицию этнической принадлежностью большинства населения.

Чешская сторона попросила поляков остановить свою подготовку к национальным парламентским выборам в области, те отказали, в январе 1919 года чешские войска вошли в область, основные польские силы были заняты в борьбе с Западно-Украинской Народной Республикой, поэтому не встретили серьёзного сопротивления. Под давлением Антанты в феврале 1919 года обе стороны подписали договор о новой линии демаркации границы. В 1920 году чехословацкий президент Томаш Масарик (первый президент республики в 1918 – 1935 годы) сделал заявление, что в случае, если конфликт из-за Тешина будет решён не в пользу Чехословакии, его республика выступит на стороне Москвы в начавшуюся советско-польскую войну. Польское руководство, напуганное перспективой войны на два фронта, пошло на уступки. Завершающий договор между Польшей и Чехословакией был подписан 28 июля 1920 года на конференции в Бельгии: западная часть спорной Тешинской области была оставлена за чехами, тогда как Варшава получила восточную часть. Но в Варшаве считали, что конфликт не закончен и ждали момента вернуться к спору.

Расчленение Чехословакии

Поэтому, когда Гитлер задумал отобрать у Праги Судетскую область, поляки моментально с ним скооперировались, предложив оказать двойное воздействие как по судетскому, так и по тешинскому вопросам. 14 января 1938 года Гитлера посетил глава МИД Польши Юзеф Бек, начались германо-польские консультации по поводу Чехословакии. Берлин выступил с требованиями обеспечить права судетских немцев, Варшава с аналогичными требованиями по поводу тешинских поляков.

Кроме того, когда Советский Союз 12 мая выразил готовность оказать Чехословакии военную помощь в противостоянии с Германией, при условии пропуска Красной Армии по территории Румынии и Польши, эти государства заявили, что не допустят прохода советских войск. «Обкатили холодным душем» и Париж, хотя Франция была традиционным союзником Польши, Юзеф Бек сообщил, что в случае войны Франции и Германии Польша сохранит нейтралитет и не будет выполнять франко-польский договор, так как он предусматривает лишь оборону от Германии, а не нападение на нее. Париж ещё и обвинили в том, что тот не поддержал Варшаву весной 1938 года в желании захватить Литву. Варшава категорически отказалась поддерживать Прагу против Германии, запретили и возможный пролёт советских ВВС для помощи чехословацкой армии.

С Берлином же складывались настоящие союзнические отношения: Польша подтвердила обещание не пропускать силы Красной Армии через свою территорию, 24 августа предложила Берлину и свой план раздела Чехословакии. По нему Тешинская Силезия отходила Польше, Словакия и Закарпатская Русь – Венгрии, остальные земли – Германии. В сентябре в Третьем рейхе создан «Добровольческий корпус освобождения силезских немцев», а в Польше «Добровольческий корпус освобождения Тешина». Немецкие и польские диверсанты, боевики начинают пограничные действия – провокационные нападения на чешские пограничные наряды, посты, полицейских, после ударов тут же скрывались на территории Польши и Германии. Одновременно идёт германо-польское дипломатическое давление на Прагу.


Польское руководство не только отказалось рассматривать возможность пропуска советских войск и авиации, но и организовало на советско-польской границе крупнейшие за всю новую историю Польши военные манёвры. В них участвовали 6 дивизий (одна кавалерийская и пять пехотных), одна моторизованная бригада. Согласно легенде учений, наступавших в востока «красных» остановили, разбили, после чего устроили 7-часовой парад в Слуцке, который принял «вождь нации» Эдвард Рыдз-Смиглы. В это же время против Чехословакии развернули отдельную оперативную группу войск «Шленск», в составе 3-х пехотных дивизий, Великопольской кавбригады и моторизованной бригады. 20 сентября 1938 года Гитлер заявляет польскому послу в Германии Липскому, что в случае войны Польши с Чехословакией из-за тешинской области Третий рейх встанет на сторону Польши. Не остановило Варшаву и заявление Москвы от 23 сентября о том, что, если польские войска вступят на территорию Чехословакии, СССР денонсирует договор 1932 года о ненападении.

Происходит активизация пограничного военного давления: в ночь на 25 сентября в местечке Коньске близ Тршинца польские боевики забросали ручными гранатами и обстреляли дома, где находились чехословацкие пограничники, в результате этого нападения два здания сгорели. После двухчасовой перестрелки нападавшие отступили на территорию Польши. В этот же день польские боевики обстреляли и забросали гранатами железнодорожную станцию Фриштат. 27 сентября Варшава опять требует «вернуть» область, всю ночь на границе идёт ружейная и пулемётная перестрелка, слышны взрывы гранат. Кровавые стычки произошли в окрестностях Богумина, Тешина и Яблункова, в местечках Быстрице, Коньска и Скшечень. Самолёты ВВС каждый день нарушают воздушное пространство Чехословакии.


29 сентября 1938 года: польские дипломаты в столицах Англии и Франции настаивают на равном подходе к решению проблем Судет и Тешина. Польское и немецкое военное командование договаривается о линии демаркации войск на случай вторжения в Чехословакию.

В ночь с 29 на 30 сентября 1938 года было подписано знаменитое Мюнхенское соглашение (т. н. «Мюнхенский сговор»). 30 сентября Варшава предъявила чехословацкому правительству новый ультиматум, где требовала немедленного удовлетворения своих требований. Польская элита уже мечтала о «крестовом походе» против СССР, так, польский посол во Франции сообщил американскому послу следующее: «Начинается религиозная война между фашизмом и большевизмом, и в случае оказания Советским Союзом помощи Чехословакии Польша готова к войне с СССР плечом к плечу с Германией. Польское правительство уверено в том, что в течение трех месяцев русские войска будут полностью разгромлены и Россия не будет более представлять собой даже подобия государства».

Прага не решилась на войну, 1 октября начинается отвод чехословацких вооружённых сил из спорных областей, уже 2 октября польские войска оккупировали Тешинскую область – операция получала название «Залужье». Это был развитый индустриальный район, где проживало 80 тыс. поляков, 120 тыс. чехов, тешинские предприятия в конце 1938 года дали более 40% выплавляемого в Польше чугуна и почти 47% стали. В Польше это событие было расценено как национальный успех – глава МИД Юзеф Бек был награжден высшим орденом государства, Белым орлом, получил звания почётного доктора Варшавского и Львовского университетов, а польская пресса усилила накал экспансионистских настроений в обществе.

В докладе 2-го отдела (разведывательный отдел) главного штаба Войска Польского (в декабре 1938 года) говорилось буквально следующее: «Расчленение России лежит в основе польской политики на Востоке... Поэтому наша возможная позиция будет сводиться к следующей формуле: кто будет принимать участие в разделе. Польша не должна остаться пассивной в этот замечательный исторический момент». Поэтому главная задача поляков состоит в том, чтобы заранее хорошо подготовиться к этому. Главная цель Польши - «ослабление и разгром России». 26 января 1939 года Юзеф Бек сообщит главе МИД Германии, что Польша будет претендовать на Советскую Украину и на выход в Чёрное море (всё по плану «Великой Польши» - от моря до моря). 4 марта 1939 года (в тот период, когда надо было усиленно готовиться к обороне с западных направлений) польское военное командование подготовило план войны с СССР – «Восток» («Всхуд»).

Это безумие прервал удар вермахта – 1 сентября 1939 года; Берлин решил, что в походе на Восток обойдётся и без Польши, её же территория должна войти в «жизненное пространство» возрождающейся Германской империи. Более мелкого хищника задавил более крупный. Но эти исторические уроки, к большому сожалению, не дают устойчивую прививку к различным химерам типа «Великой Польши», Великой Румынии» и т.д., миллионы польских жизней дали только полвека спокойствия. Современная польская элита опять идёт в связке с большим хищником – США, всё чаще вспоминает о былом величии, о державе «от можа до можа»…

Автор Самсонов Александр

  

Источники:
История дипломатии. Т. 3, 4.
Забытое преступление Польши: попытка оккупации Литвы » Военное обозрение
Внешняя политика Польши накануне Второй мировой войны » Военное обозрение
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Тешинская_область
alternathistory: Участие Польши в разделе Чехословакии. Операция "Залужье". "

Два хищника - Польша и Германия - против Чехословакии » Военное обозрение


Там вообще много познавательного)) http://waralbum.ru/category/war/east...kia_1938-1939/



"Рукопожатие польского маршала Эдварда Рыдз-Смиглы и немецкого атташе генерал-майора Богислава фон Штудница на параде «Дня независимости» в Варшаве 11 ноября 1938 года. Фотография примечательна тем, что польский парад особо привязывался к захвату Тешинской Селезии месяцем ранее. На параде специально прошла колонна тешинских поляков, а в Германии накануне с 9 на 10 ноября 1938 года произошла так называемая «хрустальная ночь», первая массовая акция прямого физического насилия по отношению к евреям на территории Третьего Рейха.

В отличие от первой фотографии, на этой мы можем видеть польского генерала и крупного военночальника Януша Глуховского, он третий в ряду пожимающих руки. После поражения Польши в войне, перебрался через Румынию на Ближний Восток, затем в Лондон где был востребован британскими властями.  В послевоенные годы занимал ярую антисоветскую позицию."



http://waralbum.ru/7742/



"Польские танки 7ТР входят в чешский город Тешин (Цешин). Октябрь 1938 года."

http://waralbum.ru/4896/

----------


## Казанец

Да, как ни крути, а Польша - один из главных бенифициаров Второй мировой войны. В 1993-м был в командировке в промышленном регионе Ченстохова-Катовице. Спрашиваю прикреплённую девчонку (выпускницу кафедры русского языка Варшавскоо университета, бедолагу):"А как у вас вся эта местность вообще называется?" Она мне:"Щьуоньска". Я промолчал конечно, а про себя думаю:"Что ещё за Щьуоньска такая?" Потом домой приехал и только тут дошло - это ж прекрасно известная нам всем по военно-исторической литературе Силезия! А у них она Щьуоньска стала, видите ли. Взамен отошедших Советскому Союзу необжитого болотистого Полесья, степной Волыни и кусочка Галиции, Польша получила  отлично развитые и полностью обустроенные немцами огромные регионы: портово-кораблестроительное Поморье и всю промышленую Силезию.

----------


## OKA

> Да, как ни крути, а Польша - один из главных бенифициаров Второй мировой войны. В 1993-м был в командировке в промышленном регионе Ченстохова-Катовице. Спрашиваю прикреплённую девчонку (выпускницу кафедры русского языка Варшавскоо университета, бедолагу):"А как у вас вся эта местность вообще называется?" Она мне:"Щьуоньска". Я промолчал конечно, а про себя думаю:"Что ещё за Щьуоньска такая?" Потом домой приехал и только тут дошло - это ж прекрасно известная нам всем по военно-исторической литературе Силезия! А у них она Щьуоньска стала, видите ли. Взамен отошедших Советскому Союзу необжитого болотистого Полесья, степной Волыни и кусочка Галиции, Польша получила  отлично развитые и полностью обустроенные немцами огромные регионы: портово-кораблестроительное Поморье и всю промышленую Силезию.


Познавательно! Да, так у них и было))

----------


## OKA

В ту же тему про французов и "гиену Европы" :

"Крестовый поход Запада против России

Осень 38-го: и снова польская «гиена» бок о бок с германским «волком»

Следующим после аншлюса Австрии и признания загнанной в угол Литвой Виленской области территорией Польши (гиперссылка на текст «Германия-Польша: вам – Вильнюс, нам – Клайпеда») примером «плодотворного» германско-польского сотрудничества в деле захвата европейских земель и продвижения на Восток стало совместное расчленение Чехословакии. Между прочим, фраза, которую так любят ставить в вину Вячеславу Молотову, когда он в сентябре 1939 года назвал Польшу «уродливым бастардом Версальской системы» (т. е. порождением завершившего Первую мировую войну Версальского договора), является лишь калькой с аналогичного заявления Юзефа Пилсудского. Это именно отец-основатель межвоенной Польши заявил, что «искусственно и уродливо созданная Чехословацкая Республика не только не является основой европейского равновесия, но, наоборот, является его слабым звеном».

Польша, начиная практически с 1918 года, пыталась отторгнуть ряд областей у Чехословакии, и в первую очередь Тешинскую Силезию – небольшой, но весьма мощный индустриальный район, где проживали в т. ч. этнические поляки. Когда Гитлер только еще планировал предъявить претензии на населенные немцами районы Судет, принадлежавшие Чехословакии, эмиссары польского правительства предложили немцам оказать синхронное давление на чехов как по судетскому, так и по тешинскому вопросам. 14 января 1938 года Гитлер принял министра иностранных дел Польши Юзефа Бека. Аудиенция положила начало польско-германским консультациям по поводу Чехословакии.

После упомянутого аншлюса Австрии Гитлер выступил с требованиями к Чехословакии «об обеспечении прав судетских немцев». 

Вскоре с аналогичными требованиями по поводу тешинских поляков выступила и Варшава. 

Когда 12 мая СССР заявил о готовности поддержать Чехословакию в противостоянии с Германией при условии прохода Красной армии через Польшу или Румынию, последние дружно заявили, что никогда такого прохода не допустят. Причем поляки стали резко хамить и своим традиционным покровителям – французам. Юзеф Бек без обиняков заявил, что в случае франко-германского столкновения Польша останется нейтральной и не будет выполнять франко-польский договор, поскольку он предусматривает лишь оборону от Германии, а не нападение на нее. Кроме того, Польша категорически отказывалась поддержать Чехословакию, столкнувшуюся с угрозой германской агрессии, и, тем более, Советский Союз, заявив, что Польша не только пропустит через свою территорию Красную армию, но даже и не разрешит пролета советских ВВС для оказания помощи Чехословакии, поскольку требует одновременного решения вопроса о Судетах и Тешине. В довершение Польша еще и упрекнула Францию за то, что та не поддержала ее намерение в марте 1938 года оккупировать Литву.

С немцами поляки вели себя куда любезнее: не только подтвердили обещание не пропустить русских, если те надумают помочь чехам, но и предложили конкретный план раздела Чехословакии. 24 августа до сведения Берлина было доведено мнение польского руководства, согласно которому Закарпатье и  Словакия должны были быть переданы Венгрии, Тешин – Польше, а все остальное – Германии.

В сентябре почти синхронно были созданы «Добровольческий корпус освобождения силезских немцев» и «Добровольческий корпус освобождения Тешина». Немецкие и польские боевики начали нападения на чехословацких военных и полицейских, при этом, уходя от преследования, они находили убежище на немецкой и польской территориях. Одновременно Берлин и Варшава разворачивали кампанию ультиматумов Праге.

Советский Союз, в соответствии с советско-французско-чехословацким договором, выразил готовность прийти на помощь Чехословакии, если ее правительство попросит об этом, и даже если Франция сохранит нейтралитет. Германия по этому поводу промолчала. Зато 8-11 сентября 1938 года на польско-советской границе были организованы крупнейшие в истории возрожденного польского государства военные маневры, в которых участвовали пять пехотных и одна кавалерийская дивизии, одна моторизованная бригада, а также авиация.

Как и следовало ожидать, маневры завершились полным разгромом «наступавших» с востока «красных» (условное название части принимавших участие в маневрах польских войск), после чего последовал грандиозный семичасовой парад в Луцке, который принимал лично «верховный вождь» Рыдз-Смиглы. А на чехословацкой границе поляки развернули отдельную оперативную группу «Шленск» в составе 4-й, 21-й и 23-й пехотных дивизий, Великопольской и 10-й моторизованных кавалерийских бригад под командованием генерала Бортновского.

Когда советская сторона 23 сентября заявила, что если польские войска вступят в Чехословакию, СССР денонсирует заключенный им с Польшей в 1932 году договор о ненападении, польский МИД надменно ответил: «Меры, принимаемые в связи с обороной польского государства, зависят исключительно от правительства Польской Республики, которое никому не обязано давать объяснения».

 ночь с 29 на 30 сентября 1938 года было подписано печально известное Мюнхенское соглашение (гиперссылка на текст «Мюнхенский сговор – начало войны и пролог нападения на СССР»). Стремясь любой ценой «умиротворить» Гитлера, Англия и Франция сдали ему своего союзника – Чехословакию. В тот же день, 30 сентября, Варшава предъявила Праге новый ультиматум, требуя немедленного удовлетворения своих требований. Польский посол в Париже откровенничал со своим американским коллегой: «Начинается религиозная война между фашизмом и большевизмом, и в случае оказания Советским Союзом помощи Чехословакии Польша готова к войне с СССР плечом к плечу с Германией. Польское правительство уверено в том, что в течение трех месяцев русские войска будут полностью разгромлены, и Россия не будет более представлять собой даже подобия государства».

По приказу своего правительства чехословацкие войска 1 октября начали отход с польской границы, а на следующий день польские войска оккупировали район Тешина.

Расположенные там предприятия давали в конце 1938 года почти 41% выплавляемого в Польше чугуна и почти 47% стали. Как писал по этому поводу в своих мемуарах Черчилль, Польша «с жадностью гиены приняла участие в разграблении и уничтожении чехословацкого государства». Захват Тешинской области рассматривался как национальный триумф Польши. Юзеф Бек был награжден высшим орденом Белого орла (хотя больше заслужил орден Пятнистой гиены). Благодарная польская интеллигенция поднесла Беку звание почетного доктора Варшавского и Львовского университетов, а польская пресса продолжала призывать к новым свершениям в стиле уже содеянного. Так, 9 октября 1938 года «Газета Польска» писала: «Открытая перед нами дорога к державной, руководящей роли в нашей части Европы требует в ближайшее время огромных усилий и разрешения неимоверно трудных задач».

И действительно, 28 ноября 1938 года окрыленные успехом Бек и K° потребовали передачи им Чехословакией Моравской Остравы и Виткович. Но Гитлер сам положил на них глаз, и с ходу отмел польские притязания

А в это время советский разведчик Рихард Зорге сообщал из Токио в Разведуправление РККА: «От немецкого военного атташе получил сведения о том, что после разрешения судетского вопроса следующей проблемой будет польская, но она будет разрешена между Германией и Польшей по-дружески в связи с их совместной войной против СССР»."


Осень 38-го: и снова польская «гиена» бок о бок с германским «волком» | KM.RU

----------


## OKA

"В Санкт-Петербургском научном центре РАН 16 апреля состоится открытие научно-практической конференции “30 лет Перестройки”.

В конференции примут участие политические и общественные деятели – участники событий перестройки, ученые и  эксперты:

- заместитель председателя Комитета по конституционному законодательству и государственному строительству Совета Федерации Федерального собрания РФ Алексей Александров,

- председатель Комиссии по науке и высшей школе Законодательного собрания Санкт-Петербурга Алексей Воронцов,

- уполномоченный по правам человека в Санкт-Петербурге Александр Шишлов,

- президент гуманитарно-политологического фонда “Стратегия”, политический деятель времен перестройки, соратник Б.Н. Ельцина  Геннадий Бурбулис,

- заведующий кафедрой Московской школы экономики МГУ, в годы перестройки консультант по вопросам внешней политики и один из спичрайтеров М.С. Горбачева Виктор Кувалдин,

- представитель Правительства Ленинградской области при Правительстве РФ Олег Кузин и другие.

 Конференцию проводит Северо-Западный институт управления Президентской академии совместно с Высшей школой экономики в Санкт-Петербурге.

Конференция не только отметит юбилей российских реформ, но и рассмотрит с точки зрения сегодняшнего дня последствия перестройки, исторический опыт тех лет, его актуальность в наше время. Один из главных вопросов  конференции – закончился ли постсоветский период? – будет обсуждаться и современными политиками, которые сегодня решают стратегические вопросы развития страны и нашего города.  Особой темой станет роль Ленинграда-Санкт-Петербурга в процессе перестройки.

В рамках конференции организована выставка фотографий “Перестройка: в фокусе Ленинград-Петербург” известного петербургского фотографа Павла Маркина."

http://www.spbdnevnik.ru/news/2015-0...t-perestroyki/


Ну вот, собстнно, время обсуждения богатых  результатов))

----------


## OKA

"А меж тем Роскомнадзор удивил не меньше Мединского ..Моё почтение...

Роскомнадзор - Демонстрация нацистской символики без целей пропаганды не должна трактоваться как нарушение закона о противодействии экстремизму

Моделистов и реконов искренне поздравляю..."

Отсюда : ВИФ2 NE: А меж тем Роскомнадзор удивил не меньше Мединского (+)



Ну а на тему запретов-разрешений уже упоминалось в предыдущих постах. 

В этом году даже красную звезду на птицу на башне менять не стали))

Отличная статья в "Завтра" : 

Завтра — еженедельная газета

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;120211]"А меж тем Роскомнадзор удивил не меньше Мединского ..Моё почтение...


Какой-такой экстремизм? Молодое поколение выбирает пепси (всё и сразу). В красивых витринах "Детского мира" на Лубянке, предлагаются (к продаже) бойцы СС и прочие соотв. фигуры. "Ничего личного, просто бизнес". Невинное личико директрисы... Кошмар одним словом.

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;120215]


> "А меж тем Роскомнадзор удивил не меньше Мединского ..Моё почтение...
> 
> 
> Какой-такой экстремизм? Молодое поколение выбирает пепси (всё и сразу). В красивых витринах "Детского мира" на Лубянке, предлагаются (к продаже) бойцы СС и прочие соотв. фигуры. "Ничего личного, просто бизнес". Невинное личико директрисы... Кошмар одним словом.



Правильно понимаю, что треть модельной продукции "Звезды" и бессчётные количества солдатиков и техники других фирм нужно запретить? 
 Причём здесь "пепси" и пр.  Ну тем кто не является моделистом, реконструктором или коллекционером , трудно что-то объяснить... Для них это непонятные "игры в песочнице". Ну, чтож у разных людей разные жизненные интересы... Кому футбол, кому политика, кому гаражные сообщества, кому туризм. 

На эту тему был пост : Граждане и Государство 

И цинк на познавательную статью : 

Стойкий оловянный враг. Егор Холмогоров | News Front - новости Новороссии, ЛНР, ДНР  .



https://meigakuglobalchallenges.wordpress.com/2012/09/


Ещё припоминаю времена 90-х, когда поисковиков практически пытались смешать с т.н. "черными копателями" , и приписать им некие манипуляции насчОт всякого ржавого хлама (это после 95года-то)) и чуть ли не героизацию нацизма-фашизма , когда ещё понятие кстримизма не эксплуатировалось налево и направо.

А историческое наименование Сталинград необходимо вернуть городу на Волге. Даже враждебные России буржуи бы не вякнули. 

Завтра — еженедельная газета

----------


## OKA

На параде Победы 1945 года трофейные знамёна и штандарты бросали к подножию Мавзолея Ленина. 
С достижениями нынче как-то не очень, не смотря на бравурные реляции и разные "триумфальные" события и фильмы)) 
Вот и имя Сталина, и Мавзолей Ленина  прячут за голубком. Перемога, чО уж там. 

   

Все фото и комментарии здесь : 

"В общем, ничему наших антисоветчиков во власти пример бандеризации Украины не научил и не сподвиг ни о чём подумать.
Так что и дальше, так и будут восточно-европейские оппоненты заслуженно и смачно тыкать кремлевских двуличных "идеологов" в свои же слабые места - за публично демонстрируемую "стыдливость", забвение символов Победы и в собственное их историческое беспамятство.

Кто предаёт забвению своё прошлое и стыдится его - того совершенно заслуженно бьют противники, по этому же месту."

periskop: Так будет замаскирован Мавзолей на 70-летие Победы





Что, разумеется, не отменяет  ценности и значения самого парада в честь 70-летия  Победы в Великой Отечественной войне.

----------


## OKA

"Срок - условный, миллиарды - нет Владислав Шурыгин  30 апреля 2015 Политика Общество

Безусловно, главным скандалом недели стало требование представителя гособвинения по делу Евгении Васильевой прокурора Веры Пашковской по наказанию фигурантов. В частности, Евгению Васильеву мадам прокурорша предложила признать виновной в 12 эпизодах мошенничества и превышении должностных полномочий и приговорить к восьми годам лишения свободы… условно! Ей также предлагается назначить штраф в размере 1 миллиона рублей и лишить ордена "Знак Почёта"... "

Познавательная статья целиком здесь : 

Завтра — еженедельная газета

----------


## OKA

"18:20 06 мая 2015

Суд снял с Евгении Васильевой ключевое обвинение в хищениях

Прокурор также сообщил, что экс-сотрудницу Минобороны оправдали по обвинению в злоупотреблении полномочиями.

Пресненский суд Москвы снял с экс-главы имущественного департамента Минобороны Евгении Васильевой ключевое обвинение в хищениях при продаже военного имущества. Об этом сообщила прокурор Вера Пашковская. Также гособвинитель сообщил, что Васильева оправдана по обвинению в злоупотреблении полномочиями.

Ранее в ходе заседания стало известно, что суд счел недоказанными ряд обвинений по нескольким эпизодам в деле Евгении Васильевой и снизил сумму ущерба от действий обвиняемой в шесть раз - с трех миллиардов до 500 миллионов рублей.

Напомним, что сегодня суд признал виновной экс-главу имущественного департамента Минобороны Евгению Васильеву в 8 из 12 эпизодов дела «Оборонсервиса». Васильева признана организатором преступной группы. Следствию удалось доказать, что она лично разработала план и руководила действиями остальных участников ОПГ. Кроме того, суд признал завышенными суммы выплат агентам при проведении сделок с недвижимостью Министерства обороны.

Прокуратура требовала признать Евгению Васильеву виновной в 12 эпизодах мошенничества и превышении должностных полномочий и приговорить к восьми годам, а остальных фигурантов дела — к срокам от 4 до 6 лет. Однако гособвинитель просила суд применить к Васильевой статью 73 УК «Условное осуждение».

Общий ущерб, нанесенный деятельностью Васильевой Минобороны, составляет, по мнению прокуроров, 3 миллиарда рублей. Ранее Министерство обороны отказалось от иска на 2,2 миллиарда рублей. В ущерб включили стоимость акций 31-го института, которые были возвращены государству в ходе следствия. Однако прокуратура от обвинений в адрес Васильевой и остальных подсудимых не отказалась.

Государственное обвинение также попросило удовлетворить иски к фигурантам дела на сумму около 800 млн рублей, но, по оценке прокуратуры, арестованного недвижимого имущества Васильевой и ее драгоценностей хватит для погашения этого долга перед государством.

Прокурор также попросила лишить подсудимую ордена Почета и запретить в течение трех лет после освобождения занимать руководящие должности на госслужбе и в органах местного самоуправления, связанные с организационно-распорядительными функциями. Васильевой также предлагается назначить штраф в размере 1 миллиона рублей."

Суд снял с Евгении Васильевой ключевое обвинение в хищениях - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

А шумели-то, а шумели)) Розовые тапочки)) "В Багдаде всё спокойно".

----------


## OKA

"Не всё так однозначно")) 

"МОСКВА, 8 мая. /ТАСС/. Экс-глава департамента имущественных отношений Минобороны РФ Евгения Васильева приговорена судом к 5 годам колонии общего режима. Ранее 

Ее взяли под стражу в зале суда. Васильева после оглашения приговора сняла украшения и отдала их адвокатам. Она осталась в прежней одежде, что говорит о том, что адвокаты не подготовили для нее более практичных вещей на случай реального срока наказания. Конвой надел на нее наручники и сопроводил в подсобное помещение. Васильева, как и другие фигуранты дела, никак внешне не проявили своих эмоций и не стали отвечать на вопросы журналистов. По словам адвоката Хасана Борокова, Васильева расстроена приговором суда, но принимает его со смирением.

По данным источника, из суда Васильеву увезли в столичное СИЗО №6 в Печатниках - единственный в Москве женский СИЗО. Суд зачел ей пребывание под домашним арестом. Срок ее наказания исчисляется с ноября 2012 и истечет в ноябре 2017 года. Вместе с тем, уже через месяц Васильева может подать на условно-досрочное освобождение, так как истечет половина ее наказания. Однако по закону она не может быть досрочно освобождена до вступления приговора в законную силу."

ТАСС: Происшествия - Васильева приговорена к 5 годам колонии общего режима

Ну всякие пусси тоже ненадолго засели, теперь по заграницам с чистой совестью катаются туда-сюда. Наверное есть на что))

----------


## F74

Ну так все для этой дамы вообще замечательно. Полсрока, типа, просидела под домашним арестом. Картинки рисовала, шопингом занималась, а сейчас сразу можно на УДО подавать. И все- на свободу с чистой совестью.

----------


## OKA

> Ну так все для этой дамы вообще замечательно. Полсрока, типа, просидела под домашним арестом. Картинки рисовала, шопингом занималась, а сейчас сразу можно на УДО подавать. И все- на свободу с чистой совестью.


Глядя на такие шпектакли , создаётся устойчивое впечатление, что не только у неё всё замечательно)) Вот только олигарху одному досталось, да и то под олимпийскую перемогу отпустили.

----------


## OKA

"Максимальный перепост. Полный вариант интервью о том, что со мной сделали.     May. 15th, 2015 at 6:30 PM  ну-ну

Хотя, конечно, на эту тему у меня есть куда больше того, что следовало бы рассказать...

Для того, чтобы хотя бы условно придти в себя, потребовалось время. Хотя, как можно придти в себя, в одночасье лишившись дома, всех нажитых за последние два десятилетия вещей и будучи отлученной от дома, любимой работы и законного мужа? Как человек, имеющий теперь полное право сравнивать похищение, организованное боевиками и похищение, организованное по ложному доносу сирийского министерства информации, могу заметить, что в первом случае меня хотя бы не покидала надежда на то, что меня либо освободят в результате обмена, либо наградят посмертно за проделанную мной работу. События же, происходившие 1 октября 2014 года, никаких иллюзий по поводу того, что моя многолетняя работа может меня защитить от произвола, не вызывали. Однако, обо всем по порядку.
Три года назад я переехала жить в Сирию. Страну до этого знала достаточно хорошо - сама ездила в нее и занималась организацией в эту страну туров с 1999 года. Арабский у меня абсолютно свободный, так что никакого языкового барьера у меня тут не могло возникнуть по определению. Предвосхищая всяческие "возвращайся в Москву" скажу: в Москве мне жить негде, все 20 лет, которые я прожила в этом городе, приходилось снимать квартиру. К концу 2011 года из-за проседания туристического рынка я себе уже такого удовольствия позволить не могла. В Сирии прожиточный минимум куда ниже московского, для меня этот переезд уже тогда это был единственной возможностью выжить. В октябре, когда я переехала, особых проблем в стране еще не было - стычки и беспорядки носили достаточно локальный характер, кровавые теракты начались позже. Так что ни о каком "ты ехала на войну и вообще с ума сошла" и речи быть не могло: нормальная страна, в которой для того, чтобы не попасть под раздачу, достаточно было не появляться в определенных населенных пунктах. Около года я была единственным русскоязычным переводчиком сирийского Министерства информации, меня посылали в небезопасные города Дераа и в Хомс, много работала в Дамаске, помогая в организации съемок. В общей сложности, работала с 14 группами журналистов, некоторые из которых приезжали в Сирию по несколько раз. На жизнь хватало, все было великолепно. Даже маячили разные хорошие перспективы.
10 октября возвращалась домой в Дамаск на такси из поездки в Тартус и Хомс. Внезапно, дорогу перегородили переодетые в форму сирийской армии боевики. Наставили на меня и водителя автоматы, увезли вглубь контролировавшегося ими анклава. Мой плен продлился 153 дня. Смогла выжить. И убежать. Если бы не побег, сейчас этих строк я бы уже не писала: боевики решили требовать за мою жизнь "каких-то" 50 миллионов долларов. Как выяснилось позже, среди сторон, с которыми они вели переговоры, были те, кто, вероятно, и сам бы с радостью что-то заплатил похитителям, лишь бы я никогда не смогла вернуться домой в Дамаск и рассказать о том, что предшествовало похищению и плену.
Те, кто помнят мою пресс-конференцию в Москве после возвращения из плена, да и те, кто читал мой дневник, который я вела в плену, должны помнить о том, что я сразу же заявила о том, что незадолго до похищения меня боевиками министр информации Сирии под абсолютно надуманным предлогом закрыл мне въезд в Сирию. Въехала я тогда только чудом, опередив поступление приказа о закрытии въезда, вернувшись из Москвы на сутки раньше момента, когда он вступил в действие. Судя по некоторым деталям этого документа, автором доноса была компания Марата Мусина: незадолго до этого именно в одной из оскорбляющих меня записей в живом журнале известной на весь Рунет похабным и агрессивным поведением гражданской жены Анатолия Несмияна, именующего себя громким ником «эль-мюрид», было написано тоже самое, что и в документах на высылку. В этой записи мое украинское гражданство внезапно «превратилось» в … белорусское. В приказе на высылку я значилась гражданкой именно этой страны. Депортировать меня в тот раз у них не получилось, так как в здание миграционной службы я пришла не одна. Те, с кем я была, потратили около 10 дней на то, чтобы решить эту проблему. Именно из-за этого я в итоге оказалась в плохое время в плохо месте: если бы проблемы не было, я проехала бы по опасному участку дороги в более безопасное время.
Почему это произошло? В ночь на 14 августа 2012 в журнале «мюрида» в комментарии к видеоролику я написала, что не следует при дублировании видео на русский язык приписывать себе его авторство. Атака и бесконечная чреда доносов на меня началась именно с этого. Как выяснилось позднее, на псевдоинформационный проект Мусина в Сирии были выделены колоссальные деньги. Почему эти деньги были выделены на поддержку никому тогда не известного сайта, почему они были выделены для электронного СМИ, зарегистрированного в... Абхазии? По словам бывших участников проекта, по крайней мере, в первое время его существования на него выделялось чуть ли не 40 000 долларов ежемесячно. Для Сирии это астрономическая сумма. При этом, ни одно другое СМИ, действительно популярное и зарегистрированное не в банановой республике, а в России, подобной помощи от сирийской стороны не получало. Простой, казалось бы, вопрос о плагиате, вероятно, грозил участникам проекта разоблачением. Шутка ли: на проект выделены огромные средства, но получившие эти средства люди сами практически ничего не снимают, выдавая за свои чужие материалы. А то, что снимали сами, в ту пору было скучно и не интересно. Кому-то показалось, что запахло жаренным.
То, что творилось потом, читали и помнят тысячи пользователей интернета. Первым делом меня обвинили в попытке организации заказного убийства Мусина со товарищи руками каких-то сирийских военных в городе Алеппо, в котором я в последний раз была на организованном по случаю теракта спецрейсе в феврале 2012 года и в котором, как знают все, у меня до сих пор нет никаких связей, хотя я очень бы хотела попасть туда на съемки. Позднее я «организовала» реальное убийство снайпером некого водителя (причем, зная, в каком районе дамасской области я была несколькими днями ранее, Мусин перенес место трагедии вовсе не туда, где оно произошло в реальности, а туда, где ранее действительно бывала я). На имеющемся у меня видео Мусин и Несмиян дуэтом «поют» об организации мною похищений сирийских военных (хотя на самом деле, к счастью, все мои знакомые живы и я ни с кем из них по ресторанам не ходила никогда, хотя Мусин на видео уверял публику в обратном). Жена «мюрида» пела сольную партию об убитом мной каком-то «переводчике Насти Поповой», хотя переводчиком Насти Поповой в Сирии в 2011-2012 годах была я. А любимая песнь этой шайки – моя работа на все разведки мира, «ненастоящее имя» (фигурирующее как минимум в 9 официальных документах типа паспортов, свидетельств о рождении меня и дочери и т.п.). Ну и, конечно же, то, что никакого похищения меня боевиками на самом деле не было.
Именно в то время, когда я находилась в плену, считавшая, что я никогда не смогу вырваться на свободу, шайка перешла последние границы дозволенного. Всех радостно уверяли, что я нахожусь не у боевиков, а то в Турции, то в Ливане, то в … Харькове. Самой прекрасной версией была сказка о том, что небольшая турфирма, которой я руководила много лет, отправила в Ливию на заработки людей, которые до сих пор находятся там в тюрьме и теперь меня саму взяли в заложники родственники арестованных. Похищение развязывало мошенникам руки и обещало полную безнаказанность как в деле о распространяемой ими в отношении меня клевете, так и полное забвение написанным ими на меня доносам, в результате которых мне сначала закрыли въезд в Сирию, потом не спасали из плена. Могу себе только представить, какой бы грязью навечно было бы заляпано мое имя в случае моей гибели в плену…
Но это было еще далеко не всё. Так сказать, цветочки по сравнению с той масштабной травлей, которая развернулась в отношении меня после моего побега. Многие ведь до сих пор считают, что я чем-то там набила карманы в результате произошедшего. На самом деле, я лишилась большой части моего имущества, привезенного мной из Москвы – его присвоил хозяин снимавшейся мной квартиры. И без того хрупкое здоровье было окончательно испорчено, а вот денег на лечение, выделение которых было бы вполне логичным жестом человечности по отношению к прошедшей через ад плена женщине, «подкинули» только несколько моих личных знакомых. Грязным потоком текли все новые и новые грязные оскорбления. В результате, мною было подано заявление в московскую прокуратуру (материалы были переданы по подследственности, но из-за моего отсутствия в России дело осталось без движения – денег на адвоката у меня не было и нет до сих пор).
Попытка закрыть мне въезд в Сирию перед похищением была первой, но не последней. Три раза уже после освобождения я испытывала трудности с возвращением домой в Дамаск. При том, что никаких нарушений визового режима у меня на тот момент не было. Три раза мне помогали вернуться друзья. После очередной такой проблемы я плюнула на поездки в Москву к ребенку (да и денег на них у меня не было) и начала искать помощи в легализации в самой Сирии. По закону, иностранцы, работающие на благо Сирии, имеют право на получение пятилетнего вида на жительство. Мне отчего-то казалось, что женщина, сделавшая за три года около 800 материалов по событиям в стране и сотрудничающая с десятками СМИ, вполне могла бы рассчитывать на такой документ. Однако, доносы продолжали множиться. Теперь я уже и пособницей боевиков была, и уж не знаю что еще, якобы, «делала». И тут началось самое интересное. Многие люди, собиравшиеся мне помочь, начали получать угрозы. За помощь мне им обещали глобальные неприятности. При ряде таких звонков я присутствовала лично, ряд людей и организаций внезапно переставали отвечать на мои звонки и тихо «сливались». В результате, глобально решить проблемы мне так никто и не помог. Помогали в работе только друзья и сирийские военные, которые возили безденежную меня на своих машинах, кормили, давали деньги на оплату телефона. Практически все ниточки неприятностей упорно вели в направлении Министерства информации. И именно его сотрудники сделали все, чтобы сократить общение со мной журналистов (как российских, так и иностранных): одному моему очень давнему знакомому прямым текстом было сказано, что продолжение общения со мной повлечет за собой … депортацию. За полтора года, прошедших с момента моего освобождения, министерство информации не пригласило меня ни на одну пресс-конференцию, не проинформировало меня ни об одном происшествии. Дошло до того, что в ответ на просьбу взять меня с собой в специально выделенный для прессы автобус, ехавший на границу для встречи освобожденных из плена монахинь Маалюли, руководитель отдела работы с иностранной прессой Рим Хаддад меня просто обхамила и мне пришлось ехать на границу на такси за свой счет. Фактически, я работала в Сирии в течение полутора лет исключительно благодаря собственному опыту и своим источникам информации. И это – официально аккредитованный в Сирии корреспондент, работающий с десятками различных российских СМИ!
Позднее именно эта Рим Хаддад – родственница посла Сирии в России Рияда Хаддада – приторно улыбаясь, обещала мне и корреспондентам 1 канала, приехавшим снимать документальный фильм, одним из эпизодов которого должна была стать моя история, выдать в течение нескольких минут разрешение на совместную работу. Как оказалось позже, вместо этого разрешения готовились документы на мое заключение в тюрьму и на мою депортацию. Под надуманным предлогом меня заставили спуститься на первый этаж министерства, где меня схватили и запихали в машину (несмотря на мои вопли о том, что по неизвестному ребятам адресу в моей квартире находятся все вещи прилетевших только что журналистов). Вполне вероятно, что если бы при мне был мой паспорт, с которым меня можно было бы депортировать, то мой муж-сириец узнал бы о моей депортации только через несколько месяцев, когда я бы оказалась за пределами Сирии (во время заключения я видела женщин, о судьбе которых их родственникам уже давно ничего не известно). Это было реальное похищение, организованное сотрудниками министерства. Заманили, усыпили бдительность, обманули и схватили. Как удалось выяснить моему мужу, решение о моей депортации было принято на уровне Совета Министров (видимо, именно этот орган нынче занимается вопросами нарушения визового режима в стране, больше ему заняться нечем). Основным обвинением была заявлена «работа без разрешения» - и это несмотря на имевшуюся у меня годовую аккредитацию! Усилиями украинского посольства мое заключение продлилось «всего» 18 дней (среди моих сокамерниц были те, кто по 5-7 месяцев сидит в тюрьме по административным нарушениям миграционного законодательства, вместо уплаты логичного штрафа), благо мной был заранее приобретен билет для поездки в Москву. В летней одежде без захода домой я была НАВСЕГДА выслана из страны, ради которой рисковала жизнью 3 года и в которой находится абсолютно всё принадлежащее мне имущество. Другого дома у меня нет. Сейчас я нахожусь в Бейруте, всего в 100 км от дома, которого меня незаконно лишили. Без денег, без работы и без вещей: когда у меня еще были деньги снимать апартаменты, я там жила без одеяла и я укрывалась курткой. В регионе зимой - сезон дождей, но мой зонт находился дома в Дамаске, а купить новый мне – уже почти 8 месяцев усилиями министерства остающейся без работы и без доходов – банально не на что.

Сейчас живу у случайно подобравших меня сирийских гастарбайтеров в гараже. Они меня не знали, но оказались людьми. В отличие от множества фигурантов этой некрасивой истории.

Поначалу я твердо желала добиться судебного разбирательства, однако в этом случае заключение могло бы продлиться сколь угодно долго и меня перевели бы в тюрьму куда более жесткого режима, откуда некоторые женщины прибывали в нашу камеру со вшами и в крайнем истощении. Насколько было понятно по ситуации, никакого судебного разбирательства по моему делу и не предполагалось: однозначное предписание о высылке без упоминания того страшного преступления, которое я «совершила» и которое официально нигде не упоминается. Видимо, для того, чтобы мою мнимую виновность было невозможно оспорить. Сотрудники сирийской и ливанской границ были крайне удивлены там, что в сопроводительных документах не было упомянуто то, за какое именно правонарушение я депортируюсь. По их словам, они видели такое впервые в жизни.
Я знаю случаи, когда в миграционной службе спокойно ставили вид на жительство тем, кто имел десятимесячное нарушение режима пребывания в стране. Один наш известный коллега и мой хороший знакомый, с группой которого я работала в 2012 году, снимая репортаж о боевиках, незаконно пересек сирийскую границу, что формально является уголовно наказуемым деянием. Но несмотря на это, смог впоследствии вполне легально вернуться в Сирию и продолжить работу на стороне, контролируемой сирийской амией и правительством. Оба эти случая никак не возбудили сотрудников министерства информации, и только на одну меня регулярно строчились доносы и требования моей депортации за никому не ведомые противоправные действия. Ни к одному моему материалу, прошу заметить, претензий предъявлено не было.
Одной из причин такого произвола может быть ряд вопросов о деятельности группы Мусина и министерства информации, в том числе, о судьбе неких колоссальных средств, выделяемых с начала октября 2012 года на функционирование некого сирийского информационного центра в Москве. О котором даже интернет не знает ничего, кроме того, что он был помпезно открыт. И о том, почему доносы Мусина на меня на арабский язык уже два года переводит не кто иной, как родной брат посла Сирии в России (как и сам посол, являющийся родственником Рим Хаддад, усердно и долгое время добивавшейся моей высылки из страны – стопку доносов я видела собственными глазами).
Министерство информации Сирии за последние два года сделало все, чтобы максимально выхолостить и осложнить работу как сирийских, так и иностранных журналистов, освещающих события в Сирии на стороне правительства этой страны. Примерно неделю тому назад был лишен права на работу журналист ливанского канала «Маядин» за то, что раньше сирийских каналов сумел передать репортаж об освобождении газового месторождения сирийской армией. Полгода тому назад этот же канал и их коллеги из ливанского же «аль-Манара» на месяц были лишены права прямого вещания за то, что опередили сирийское телевидении и первыми сообщили об освобождении от боевиков крепости крестоносцев Крак де Шевалье. Корреспондента «АиФ» Георгия Зотова двое суток продержали в аэропорту Дамаска, пытаясь депортировать за некие «плохие материалы», хотя Георгий отличается объективностью и однозначно поддерживает позицию сирийского правительства. Прессуют и турецких журналистов, вопреки позиции руководства этой страны пытающихся донести до граждан Турции правду о том, что в действительности происходит в Сирии. А при вопросе о российских СМИ зачем-то выясняют, является ли это СМИ частным или же государственным (как будто у государственных СМИ в России какая-то иная избранная аудитория и нет равенства всех СМИ с точки зрения российского законодательства). Многие известные мне журналисты подавали прошение о выдаче им сирийской визы, которую в итоге так и не получили. Операторы сирийских телеканалов жалуются на то, что им не позволяют снять играющих в парке детей или поток машин без специального разрешения, вопреки принятому в 2011 году новому закону о СМИ в Сирии, который вообще не предусматривает никакого ограничения прав и свобод сотрудников прессы.. Работающим в Сирии журналистам часто не дают рассказывать о чудовищных преступлениях, совершаемых боевиками. Единственное СМИ, свободно чувствующее себя в Сирии - это антисирийская «аль-Джазира», в эфире которой постоянно показывают снятое на мобильный телефон то, что категорически не дают снимать на профессиональные камеры всем нам, пытающимся спасти страну от окончательной гибели. Сирийские каналы блокируются по всему миру и только представители СМИ иностранных могут хоть как-то повлиять на общественное мнение за рубежом. Но на важные мероприятия вроде освобождения осенью захваченной вместе с населением Адры или пресс-конференции сбежавшего от боевиков гражданина Австрии приглашаются исключительно сирийские СМИ. Все это не может не вызывать удивления.
Сейчас я не могу попасть в Дамаск, где находятся абсолютно все мои вещи, моя работа, мои друзья. Мне негде и не на что жить, не на что покупать лекарства и необходимые вещи. И, как в насмешку, при всем при этом обязана платить аренду за дамасскую квартиру, в которой находятся абсолютно все мое имущество, перевезенное в Сирию из Москвы за три года. Несмотря на то, что я сотрудничаю с большим количеством российских СМИ, посольство России в Дамаске никаких действий по попытке восстановить мои права не предприняло, хотя, это и не удивительно: за последние почти два года посольство ни разу не предприняло попыток контакта ни со мной, ни с Еленой Громовой - единственными постоянно аккредитованными в Сирии представителями российской прессы.
Отдельно хочу отметить то, как удивила реакция российских коллег на произошедшее со мной. Вернее, единодушное отсутствие какой бы то ни было реакции вообще. Тогда как после предполагаемого ареста Андрея Стенина все телеканалы и СМИ требовали «save» и «free», протест против незаконного лишения свободы меня выразили только несколько российских изданий, с которыми я работала. Кое-кому в этих изданиях чуть позже звонили сотрудники сирийского посольства в Москве и требовали убрать публикации о произошедшем. Обращения в МИД РФ (обращалась как лично я, так и мои знакомые) ни к чему не привели. На все письма были или получены глупые оскорбительные отписки, либо, как в случае письмом, переданным Марии Захаровой из МИДа РФ, вообще никакой реакции не последовало за 4 месяца. Видимо, важна не сама жизнь и свобода журналиста, его свобода слова. А то, жертвой чьего именно произвола он стал. Видимо, прав был Рузвельт, деля сукиных детей на «своих» и «чужих».

Я лишена абсолютно всего, в том числе, основополагающих прав человека: права на возвращение домой, права на проживание с семьей, права пользоваться моим имуществом, права на работу, право и возможности поддерживать свое здоровье. Права на доброе имя, которое попыталась зарамать шайка злоумышленников. Мне не было предоставлено право оправдаться и снять с меня голословные немыслимые обвинения. Пять месяцев я была в плену у боевиков. Восьмой месяц я страдаю по вине тех, кто по логике был обязан мне помогать и меня защищать.
В Сирии уже почти 8 месяцев нет постоянно находящихся в стране сотрудников российской прессы. Российские СМИ переполнены "новостями" западных источников информации, занимающих позицию противную позиции РФ и правительства Сирии. Вместо меня редким заезжим группам журналистов из России ассистирует тот, кто не только несколько лет клеветал на меня, но и звонил боевикам с просьбой меня убить. К слову, абсолютное большинство московских сирийцев, рвущих на груди рубахи и рвущиеся во власть в Сирии, ничем за 3 года не помогло ни мне, ни Лене Громовой. Я думаю, это очень красноречивый факт, говорящий о том, что происходит на самом деле. Написал донос - и уже ты, а не тот, кого ты оклеветал, сидит за столом в кабинете Президента вместе с приехавшей делегацией. А эти две, которые сидели в Сирии на воде и хлебе, за свои гроши ездившие по стране и писавшие-снимавшие из нее репортажи, только под ногами путались, правда?

Я вполне могла за эти месяцы пойти на любой крупный западный канал, который решил бы, по крайней мере, мои финансовые проблемы и рассказал бы миру о том, что было со мной сделано. Но я понимала, что это будет мощнейшим ударом по репутации МИДа РФ и правительства Сирии. Я терпела до последнего. Денег нет давно, здоровье уже совершенно подкошено. И только чудом я ночую в Ливане не на улице. Если сейчас никто не разберется в происходящем, то Сирии точно копец. А может быть, и России. "

IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST - Максимальный перепост. Полный вариант интервью о том, что со мной сделали.

Каменты кое-что поясняют...

----------


## OKA

Большая познавательная статья ( по наводке Б.Рожина) : 


"Исторический долг Германии не оплачен  Петр Скоробогатый 18 май 2015


В День Победы 12 миллионов человек по всей России приняли участие в народной акции «Бессмертный полк»

Советский Союз простил Германии большую часть ущерба, причиненного в ходе Великой Отечественной войны. В условиях развязанной Берлином санкционной борьбы наследники Советского Союза — Россия и другие страны СНГ — вправе требовать компенсаций за преступления прошлого

Акция «Бессмертный полк», проведенная 9 Мая, наглядно показала, насколько глубоко в нас сидит память о Великой Отечественной войне. Стержнем этой памяти, безусловно, является бесконечная боль военного поколения, понесшего беспрецедентные утраты, цену которым невозможно ни назначить, ни выплатить. Поэтому мы в России вряд ли когда-нибудь поймем Запад, считающий, что все долги отданы и вопрос можно закрыть раз и навсегда. Запад, который, как кажется, искренне удивляется, почему День Победы остается для нас главным, священным праздником. Русский народ не злопамятный, но вправе возмутиться неблагодарностью «партнеров», с легкостью переписывающих целые главы истории.
Реклама

Спустя семьдесят лет после поражения в Великой Отечественной войне Германия вновь решилась на противостояние с Россией. Теперь — во главе единой, но безвольной и недальновидной Европы, которая, следуя советам Вашингтона, регулярно разжигает разрушительные конфликты как на своих границах — в Северной Африке и на Ближнем Востоке, так и в самом центре — на Балканах, а теперь и на Украине. Берлин выступает идейным вдохновителем экономических и политических санкций в отношении Москвы, а также закрывает глаза на возрождение радикального национализма в Киеве. Между тем (коль скоро сегодня экономические механизмы управления конфликтами вновь взяты на вооружение) нелишне будет напомнить не только о моральной ответственности Германии за преступления фашизма и не только о банальной благодарности за решающую и бескорыстную роль СССР в разрушении Берлинской стены, а еще и о материальной ответственности перед советскими гражданами за причиненный ущерб. В конце концов, у СССР с той Германией до сих пор нет мирного договора, в котором была бы обозначена сумма репараций, а понесенные убытки значительно превышают дивиденды от вывезенных активов. Это напоминание — вовсе не повод решить сегодняшние проблемы страны за счет героизма предков. Это лишь попытка осознать, что благодушие в мировой политике редко возмещается сторицей.


Репарации, доброта и обман



«Сталинская щедрость» — именно так историки оценивают ситуацию с выплатой репараций Советскому Союзу. Строго говоря, точная сумма компенсаций не фигурирует ни в одном официальном документе. Конкретные положения предполагалось зафиксировать в итоговом мирном договоре с Германией, однако уже через четыре года после окончания войны такой страны просто не существовало. В 1945 году был подписан Акт о капитуляции и лишь спустя десять лет, в 1955-м, президиум Верховного совета СССР выпустил указ «О прекращении состояния войны между Советским Союзом и Германией». К тому времени был также заключен мирный договор с ГДР, в котором Москва официально отказывалась от всех материальных претензий к республике по итогам Второй мировой войны. На этом тема репараций для СССР была официально закрыта.

Впрочем, на Ялтинской конференции 1945 года в устных переговорах Сталин назвал цифру примерных выплат Германии — 20 млрд долларов, которые должны были быть разделены пополам между СССР и союзниками. Сумма смехотворная, учитывая, что, например, поставки союзников по лендлизу оценивались в 11 млрд долларов. Однако советский вождь настоял на щадящем режиме выплат, памятуя историю с репарациями Германии после Первой мировой. Те неподъемные санкции истощили немецкую экономику, обусловили уязвленное национальное самосознание нации и в итоге привели к власти фашистский режим.

В итоге фактические поставки в рамках репараций Германии оцениваются всего в 3–4% всего ущерба, который был нанесен СССР в ходе войны. Такие данные приводит, скажем, Николай Вознесенский, кандидат в члены Политбюро и председатель Госплана, в книге «Военная экономика СССР в период Отечественной войны». Точные суммы советских потерь скрупулезно подсчитывала государственная чрезвычайная комиссия. Так, прямой ущерб от уничтожения имущества граждан и организаций составил 679 млрд рублей, или 128 млрд долларов в ценах 1941 года. Косвенный ущерб от непроизведенной продукции, снижения национального дохода от прекращения или сокращения работы учреждений, предприятий и граждан, стоимости конфискованных предметов производства и снабжения плюс военные расходы и потери от замедления темпов общего хозяйственного развития страны оценивается в 1890 млрд рублей (357 млрд долларов). Общая же сумма составила 2 трлн 569 млрд рублей — 485 млрд долларов. То есть страна по доброте Сталина получила в 50 раз меньше причитающихся по итогам войны средств. К слову, по оценкам современных немецких экспертов, итоговая сумма возмещенных Союзу потерь составила около 15 млрд долларов, немногим больше заявленных в Ялте требований.


Впрочем, бескорыстие советского руководства объяснимо дальновидными намерениями. Вместо наложения денежных штрафов, которые еще долгое время подрывали бы экономику разделенной Германии (и, что более важно, дружественной ГДР), Сталин потребовал компенсации в виде поставок в СССР немецких станков и технического оборудование. Это позволило бы не только восстановить советскую промышленность, но и сделать мощный индустриальный рывок, как в 1930-е. Такого в условиях разгорающейся холодной войны союзники нам позволить не могли.

«ФРГ была изначально технологически более развита, чем ГДР, — рассказывает научный сотрудник Российского института стратегических исследований Константин Залесский. — Поэтому Советский Союз договорился с союзниками о том, что часть заводов, находящихся в их оккупационных зонах, будет передана Москве в качестве репараций. Решения Потсдамской конференции гласили, что СССР получит из западных зон Германии 15 процентов капитального оборудования, пригодного для использования, в обмен на эквивалентную стоимость различных товаров и материалов и десять процентов упомянутого оборудования безвозмездно. Однако нас просто кинули. Союзники выслали в СССР единицы производств, едва ли десятую часть обозначенных позиций. Это также затрудняет подсчет суммы ущерба, понесенного Союзом. Сюда стоит включить сумму недополученной прибыли от непоставки причитающегося нам оборудования из ФРГ, непроизведенных товаров, торможения общего хозяйственного развития страны, лежащей в руинах».

Стоит также добавить, что в 1950-е годы СССР фактически кормил и восстанавливал советскую часть Германии, строил концессионные предприятия, которые затем передавались ГДР, возвращал культурные ценности (как ни одно другое западное государство-победитель), обустраивал жизнь и быт побежденного народа. То есть частично вернул изъятый репарационный капитал.

«Сегодня мир практически растоптал решения Ялтинской конференции, Потсдамской конференции, заключение Хельсинкского акта 1975 года о нерушимости послевоенных границ. Мы имеем моральное и юридическое право вернуться к теме репараций, — убежден профессор МГИМО, доктор экономических наук, председатель Русского экономического общества им. С. Ф. Шарапова Валентин Катасонов. — Я не питаю никаких иллюзий, что Германия или Япония вернут нам какие-то средства. Но мы должны использовать этот инструмент давления. Я приведу в пример большевиков, которых в 1922 втором году на Генуэзской конференции хотели размазать по стенке, а они приехали со своими встречными требованиями. Запад считал, что Россия фактически национализировала 18,5 миллиарда рублей и должна их возместить, а мы выступили со встречными претензиями на 39 миллиардов золотых рублей за ущерб, нанесенный нашими союзниками по Антанте, в период интервенции и экономической блокады. У большевиков стоит поучиться такой дипломатии».

Тему неоплаченного Германией долга в феврале подняли депутаты Государственной думы. «Сегодня Германия, являясь флагманом Евросоюза, наносит санкциями ущерб российской экономике. Развивая эту тему, мы посчитали важным напомнить, что Германия нанесла колоссальный ущерб Советскому Союзу и за это не рассчиталась, — заявил депутат Госдумы, член высшего совета ЛДПР Михаил Дегтярев. — Вопрос репараций не закрыт. Наша задача состоит в том, чтобы получить цифру ущерба, нанесенного СССР в ходе Великой Отечественной войны. Предварительные грубые расчеты показывают сумму три-четыре триллиона евро. Мы хотим дать инструмент нашему внешнеполитическому ведомству для ведения международной политики. Требовать или не требовать — это прерогатива президента. Впоследствии могут возникнуть и правовые механизмы обращения в суды с требованием компенсаций для физических лиц по примеру израильтян».


Еврейский прецедент

«Немецкое правительство считает вопрос о компенсациях политически и юридически решенным. В то же время мы осознаем жестокость и произвол, которые происходили в Греции во времена нацизма», — заявила немецкий канцлер Ангела Меркель в марте этого года, отвечая на требования Афин о дополнительных выплатах репараций. Немецкие политики также добавили, что Германия выплачивает компенсации пострадавшим людям в качестве адресных выплат, и это является исключительно актом доброй воли. Эта самая «добрая воля» и вызвала юридический казус, оформленный еще в 1950-е.

В международном праве до сих пор существует лишь единственный всеми признанный метод возмещения ущерба стране по итогам военных действий — межгосударственный договор о репарациях (в XIX веке использовали понятие «контрибуции»). То есть побежденное государство выплачивало компенсации победившему государству, а то уже по своим каналам распределяло средства потерпевшим гражданам.

Однако в 1952 году союзники создают прецедент, вынуждая ФРГ выплатить компенсации определенной категории граждан, а именно евреям, пострадавшим от холокоста. По итогу Люксембургских соглашений Германия перевела 3 млрд марок Государству Израиль и 500 млн марок Конференции по материальным претензиям евреев к Германии. Эта организация с тех пор становится главным лоббистом интересов еврейского народа в вопросах о компенсациях.

С 1953-го по 1965 год поставки в счет немецких репараций составляли от 12 до 20% ежегодного импорта в Израиль. Некоторые эксперты уверены, что именно эти выплаты во многом способствовали стремительному развитию израильской экономики, даже в большей степени, чем помощь из США. Удивительный случай в мировой истории, когда страна выплачивала репарации государству, которое не только не участвовало в войне, но и вовсе не существовало в этот период на карте.

С тех пор Германия продолжает выдавать компенсации различным фондам и организациям Израиля, которые, в свою очередь, перераспределяли средства частным лицам. Часто на этом были построены мошеннические схемы, деньги просто разворовывались. Весьма живо эта сторона вопроса описана в книге американского политолога Нормана Финкельштейна «Индустрия холокоста».

На Потсдамской конференции союзники пообещали СССР передать часть заводов, находящихся в их оккупацион- ных зонах. Но слово не сдержали.

В конце 1957 года бывшие узники концлагерей, работавшие на немецких предприятиях, образовали организацию «Комитет бывших еврейских принудительных рабочих». После переговоров фирмы I. G. Farbenindustrie, Krupp, AEG, Siemens, Rheinmetall перевели на счета Конференции по материальным претензиям евреев около 52,5 млн марок. В 1980-м к программам выплат подключили евреев из стран Восточной Европы, в 1998-м — из бывшего СССР. В 1990 году, после объединения Германии, состоялись переговоры по поводу реституции еврейской собственности. Продажа принесла 250 млн долларов, получателями стало более 41 тыс. человек. Всего же к 2008 году Германия выплатила Израилю и еврейскому народу в порядке компенсации ущерба жертвам холокоста репарации более чем на 60 млрд евро. То есть в пересчете с учетом колебания валютных курсов — до половины суммы ущерба, возмещенного в свое время СССР.

В 1990-е Германия подключила к выплатам компенсаций еще две категории частных лиц — узников концлагерей и перемещенных лиц, используемых в качестве рабочей силы на предприятиях Третьего рейха. После ряда частных исков в американские суды Берлин создал фонд «Память, ответственность и будущее». Немецкое государство и ряд частных компаний перечислили почти 4,5 млрд евро. За семь лет компенсации получило более 1,66 млн человек из 80 стран мира, в том числе 300 тыс. жителей СНГ. Размер выплат составил от 536 до 7669 евро на человека.

В 2008 году правительство ФРГ согласилось выплатить единовременные компенсации в размере 2556 евро примерно шести тысячам проживающих в западных странах евреев, пережившим блокаду Ленинграда. Однако до сих пор к программе не удалось подключить 80 тыс. евреев из России и стран СНГ. Кроме того, блокадники других национальностей почему-то остаются в ином правовом статусе и приравнены к пострадавшим в результате боевых действий. Поэтому Германия посчитала, что после выплаты репараций бывшему СССР не несет перед этой категорией лиц иных компенсационных обязательств.

Однако фактом признания блокадников-евреев жертвами нацистских преступлений и, соответственно, самой блокады — преступлением нацистского режима была создана правовая коллизия, о чем немецкой стороне напомнил российский МИД в 2014 году. Вопрос остается в подвешенном состоянии.

Требования в частном порядке

В общей сложности Германия выплатила частные компенсации примерно 8 млн человек, 6 млн из которых — евреи, жертвы холокоста. Нисколько не подвергая сомнению факт геноцида и не умаляя трагичности судьбы еврейского народа, мы вправе задаться вопросом: имеют ли право граждане иных национальностей, пострадавшие от военных преступлений нацистского режима, и их прямые родственники требовать компенсации у Берлина в частном судебном порядке?

Решением о компенсациях евреям, пережившим блокаду Ленинграда, и другими официальными заявлениями Берлин фактически признает ответственность не только за преступления фашистов и национал-социалистической партии, но и за военные действия регулярных частей вермахта. Что теоретически открывает широкое окно возможностей для обоснования исковых заявлений — скажем, для родственников жертв массовых расстрелов, жертв изнасилований, пыток. Интересно, что ФРГ аккуратно выплачивала и выплачивает военную пенсию военнослужащим, которые участвовали во Второй мировой, в соответствии с их рангом и регалиями. А значит, несет как минимум моральные обязательства перед пострадавшими от преступных действий своей армии.

Российские юристы и официальные лица пока крайне аккуратно оценивают возможности подачи индивидуальных исков в адрес Германии. Власти благоразумно опасаются открывать ящик Пандоры и создавать прецедент, которым вполне могут воспользоваться граждане Грузии, Украины, Прибалтики, выступив с претензиями к самой российской стороне. Юристы же говорят, что судебные издержки окажутся выше самих компенсационных выплат, а потому инициатива экономически нецелесообразна. Однако если государство столкнется с массовым явлением, то реагировать придется. В том числе и немецкой стороне. Ведь именно частные иски в американских судах приводили к созданию компенсационных фондов для решения вопросов фашистского наследия Второй мировой во внесудебном порядке. Репутационный вопрос для Германии по-прежнему актуален.

Существуют и правовые механизмы, позволяющие частному лицу истребовать возмещения ущерба, причиненного нацистами. В конце 1996 года в США было возбуждено несколько исков против швейцарских банков. Финансовые институты обвиняли в том, что они скрывали активы жертв холокоста и отмывали полученные незаконным путем средства нацистов. Спустя два года было заключено соглашение о компенсации на 1,25 млрд долларов. В списке пострадавших оказалось 24 тыс. имен. Выплаты смогли получить как потерпевшие, так и их наследники.

В 2000-е германские суды оказались завалены исками о компенсациях от немцев и их потомков, которые в 1945 году были выселены с исконных территорий, отошедших Польше по итогам войны. От Германии требовали реституции — восстановления прав собственности, прежде всего недвижимости. Для представления интересов таких немцев было даже создано Прусское общество за возврат собственности. Чаще всего суды ФРГ выносили решения в пользу истцов. Однако о суммах выплат мало что известно.

Наконец, можно привести в пример тех же греков, которые продолжают шантажировать Берлин решением Верховного суда от 2000 года. Постановление гласит, что немцы должны выплатить 28 млн евро родственникам 218 жителей деревни Дистомо, которые были расстреляны фашистами 10 июня 1944 года. Судебное решение позволяло провести конфискацию собственности Германии на территории Греции в качестве компенсации, но хода этому решению Афины пока не дают."

Исторический долг Германии не оплачен

----------


## OKA

"В бундестаге предложили выплатить 10 млн евро бывшим советским военнопленным Общество  20 мая, 15:22 UTC+3

Представитель МИД ФРГ Мартин Шефер отметил, что не знает точного числа советских граждан, которые содержались в германских лагерях в годы Второй мировой войны и дожили до наших дней

БЕРЛИН, 20 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Антон Долгунов/. Бундестаг ФРГ выступил с инициативой выплатить бывшим советским военнопленным, которые пострадали от нацистского режима и содержались в лагерях на территории Германии, компенсацию в размере 10 млн евро. Об этом сообщил в среду представитель МИД ФРГ Мартин Шефер, прокомментировав таким образом публикации СМИ на этот счет.

"Об этом сообщении я знаю. Я исхожу из того, что эта новость соответствует правде", - сказал Шефер. По его словам, эту инициативу бундестага приветствовал министр иностранных дел ФРГ Франк-Вальтер Штайнмайер.

Шефер признал, что не знает точного числа советских военнопленных, которые содержались в германских лагерях в годы Второй мировой войны и дожили до наших дней. Представитель МИД также дал понять, что нюансы работы парламента не входят в сферу его компетенций.

В пресс-службе бундестага корр. ТАСС сообщили, что на этой неделе этот вопрос обсуждаться в парламенте не будет. Возможно, он будет внесен в повестку дня позже."

ТАСС: Общество - В бундестаге предложили выплатить 10 млн евро бывшим советским военнопленным


Вот действительно, ведётся ли учёт (и кем) советских военнопленных? и вообще ветеранов ВОВ и ВМВ СССР? А то несколько лет у чиновников перед 9 мая возникает желание "оквартирить" ветеранов ВОВ. Каждый год, много лет подряд... 
Т.е. Например с 2010г. за год этого  сделать было нельзя. Сколько их реально осталось, и каждый год становится всё меньше. 
В этой связи , если в живых в/пленных не более 10 000 человек в живых, цифра выплат от германцев выглядит даже неплохо, учитывая их пенсии от родного государства...


Встретилось : http://lifenews.ru/news/154236

У соседей нацизм начинался тоже с этого. Потом были Одесса и Донбасс.

----------


## OKA

"Дворкович призвал россиян меньше есть и больше работать  19.06.2015 15:42 

Дворкович призвал россиян меньше есть и больше работать

Вице-премьер российского правительства Аркадий Дворкович в ходе делового завтрака на Петербургском экономическом форуме посоветовал россиянам побольше работать и поменьше времени уделять еде. «Общее ощущение у меня такое, что нам нужно всем в стране, прежде всего, больше и лучше работать, и получать от этого удовольствие, может быть, за счет меньшего времени на завтрак», – цитирует Дворковича ТАСС.

До этого в ходе завтрака бывший министр финансов Алексей Кудрин заявил, что экономика России находится в затяжном кризисе.

Отметим, ранее с подобным довольно циничным советом россиянам выступал депутат свердловского Заксобрания Илья Гаффнер. В январе во время проверки цен в магазинах Гаффнер заявил: «Продукты подорожали процентов на 25. Я считаю, что это не так страшно. Если не хватает денежных средств, нужно просто задуматься о собственном здоровье и поменьше питаться, например», – сказал депутат.

Высказывание парламентария вызвало волну возмущения. Дело Гаффнера рассматривалось также на заседании президиума политсовета свердловского регионального отделения «Единой России», однако никаких серьезных санкций единороссы не применили. Они ограничились предупреждением о недопустимости двусмысленных высказываний, а лидер реготделения партии Виктор Шептий подарил ему книгу Терри Голуэй «Слова, изменившие мир. От Моисея до Обамы». Сам Гаффнер публичных извинений не приносил, а в своем объяснении на заседании президиума политсовета говорил, что его слова «вырвали из контекста»."

Дворкович призвал россиян меньше есть и больше работать

Либералы, они такие)) Как в известном  высказывании известного деятеля : "Просто надо лучше работать" ))


"Кудрин заявил о необходимости ревизии подписанных еще Сталиным нормативных документов  18 июня 2015 года

Москва. 18 июня. INTERFAX.RU – Госорганы РФ в ряде случаев работают по документам, подписанным Сталиным, сообщил экс-министр финансов Алексей Кудрин.

"Однажды я затребовал какой-то нормативный документ, с которым я должен был работать, попросил найти, где это правило записано. Мне, когда принесли постановление правительства, я опустил глаза и "упал со стула", потому что мы работали по этому документу, и там вместо фамилии Путин стояла фамилия Сталин", - рассказал Кудрин на одной из сессий Санкт-Петербургского международного экономического форума.

Он добавил: "Это все работает, и некоторые нормы работают до сих пор. Поэтому нам требуется серьезная ревизия некоторых документов"."

http://www.interfax.ru/business/448301

Гы-гы, дотянулся-таки кровавыми лапами ужасный кровавый тиран до бедной российской оппозиции  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно о недавних событиях с некоторыми гражданками : 

Обманутая беглянка. Правда и вымысел о Варваре Карауловой (Авторский вариант) | Анхар

Отец сбежавшей в ИГИЛ студентки вылетает в Турцию на её поиски - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS

"...Когда уже в Москве я рассказала дочери о том, как наивных романтических барышень вербуют в невесты для джихадистов, первое, что с любопытством спросила российская 11-классница:

— А какой он из себя?

— Кто? — опешила я.

— Как кто — жених! Ты что, не посмотрела фотку?

И ребенок отправился делиться с подружками, как косная мама отметает интересные предложения, даже не изучив фотку... Вот как после этого удивляться общению европейских школьниц с исламскими вербовщиками?"

Репортаж и фото здесь : Невеста для джихадиста. Как меня вербовали в Исламское государство - Общество - МК

----------


## OKA

"США утверждают, что Россия играет с огнем, угрожая НАТО ядерным оружием  Международная панорама 25 июня, 20:50 UTC+3

"Действия России, в том числе ее безответственное бряцание оружием, лишь укрепили солидарность внутри альянса", - заявили представители Пентагона и Комитета начальников штабов

ВАШИНГТОН, 25 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Лебедев/. Соединенные Штаты считают, что Россия играет с огнем, угрожая НАТО стратегическими ядерными вооружениями. Об этом заявили, выступая в Конгрессе, первый заместитель министра обороны Роберт Уорк и заместитель председателя Комитета начальников штабов (КНШ) вооруженных сил США адмирал Джеймс Уиннефелд.

Они подготовили к слушаниям в комитете по делам вооруженных сил Палаты представителей совместное заявление, в котором, в частности, отметили, что в последнее время российские официальные лица неоднократно высказывались "на тему ядерных сил, их возможностей и предназначения".

"Эти заявления представляют завуалированные, а иногда и незавуалированные, попытки запугать нас и наших союзников, - утверждали Уорк и Уиннефелд. - Подобным угрозам и кавалерийским наскокам не место в ответственном межгосударственном диалоге".

"Ни Соединенным Штатам, ни нашим союзникам по НАТО и в странах Азии не надо напоминать, что Россия обладает ядерным оружием, - продолжили представители Пентагона и КНШ. - Похоже, однако, что России по-прежнему необходимо напоминать, что, с одной стороны, НАТО не вынашивает никаких агрессивных намерений, а с другой - что НАТО готова защитить своих участников. Действия России, в том числе ее безответственное бряцание оружием, лишь укрепили солидарность внутри альянса и заставили нас принять ряд мер, направленных на сдерживание российской агрессии и придание уверенности нашим союзникам".

Уорк и Уиннефелд также утверждали, что "российская военная доктрина предусматривает действия, называемые некоторыми стратегией "эскалации в целях деэскалации". По словам американских военачальников, "такая стратегия предусматривает деэскалацию обычного конфликта путем угрозы применения силы, в том числе ограниченного использования ядерного оружия". "Мы считаем, что это опасный подход, - заявили представители минобороны и КНШ. - Тот, кто думает, что он может сдержать эскалацию путем использования ядерного оружия, играет с огнем. Эскалация - это эскалация, и применение ядерного оружия - это крайняя степень эскалации (конфликта)".

Ранее обеспокоенность по поводу заявлений российского руководства об укреплении ядерного потенциала страны высказывали госсекретарь США Джон Керри и министр обороны Эштон Картер.

Заявление Путина на открытии форума "Армия-2015"

16 июня на церемонии открытия Международного военно-технического форума "Армия-2015" президент России Владимир Путин сообщил, что "в текущем году состав ядерных сил пополнят более 40 новых межконтинентальных баллистических ракет, которые будут способны преодолевать любые, даже самые технически совершенные, системы противоракетной обороны". Позже в тот же день на пресс-конференции после переговоров с президентом Финляндии он подтвердил, что Россию серьезно беспокоит развертываемая в Европе система ПРО США и НАТО."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - США утверждают, что Россия играет с огнем, угрожая НАТО ядерным оружием


"Обожэмой")) Кому эта ната с ихними военными бюджетами и распилами, кроме ейных ВПК сдалась)) 



Единственный ответ Керзону ))




о жестах - Guns.ru Talks

А что делать с энтой натой-то? Тока в рамках договорных обязательств о ракетах, вводить цели угрожающих РФ военных объектов. Этим занимаются всегда штабы, обычно. С каких это пор действующие главари нато стали политиками))

Ну разве что отставники)) 

 



Тень пробирки Пауэлла над Украиной – Новости РуАН





Познавательная статья , для забывчивых :

"Мюнхенский позор западных демократий

70 лет назад Великобритания и Франция предали Чехословакию"

http://www.solidarnost.org/thems/uro...orii_5311.html

----------


## OKA

"Кучно пошло       30 июня, 16:09



    Некоторые наивно посчитали, что памятка Общества Защиты Прав Потребителей, где Крым был назван частью Украины это случайность или ошибка.
    Но тут была вполне ясная позиция, которая сегодня получила подтверждение.

    ОБЩЕСТВО ЗАЩИТЫ ПРАВ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ ОБЖАЛОВАЛО В КОНСТИТУЦИОННОМ СУДЕ РФ ЗАКОН О ПРИСОЕДИНЕНИИ КРЫМА К РОССИИ

    Общество защиты прав потребителей (ОЗПП) обжаловало в Конституционном суде РФ закон о присоединении Крыма к России, сообщили РИА Новости в обществе во вторник.
    - Сегодня в Конституционный суд РФ подана жалоба о проверке закона от 21 марта 2014 года «О принятии в Российскую Федерацию Республики Крым и образовании в составе Российской Федерации новых субъектов — Республики Крым и города федерального значения Севастополя», - сказал представитель ОЗПП.
    Заявители считают, что с присоединением Крыма к России произошло нарушение континуитета.
    - Это ставит под сомнение непрерывность международных государственных обязательств РФ, легитимность нового конституционного строя России, возможность его стабильного существования, отсутствие в нем внутренних противоречий, — полагают заявители.
    КС РФ должен решить, принимать ли жалобу к рассмотрению, не позднее 3 месяцев с момента ее регистрации.
    Ранее большой резонанс получила выпущенная ОЗПП памятка, в которой российским туристам рекомендовалось въезжать на полуостров только с разрешения властей Украины. Президент Владимир Путин назвал рекомендации ОЗПП обслуживанием иностранных интересов, а Генпрокуратура направила следователям материалы для возбуждения уголовного дела.

Новости Оренбурга и Оренбургской области - РИА «Оренбуржье» - Общество защиты прав потребителей обжаловало в Конституционном суде РФ закон о присоединении Крыма к России - цинк

    PS. По хорошему, вслед за сайтом, было бы хорошо закрыть и само общество, которое по сути занимается открытой подрывной деятельностью направленной на разрушение территориальной целостности страны.
    Аншакову могу лишь пожелать поскорее оказаться в местах не столь отдаленных. Обществу Потребителей я полагаю осталось недолго.

    PS2. Вообще, сегодня кучно пошло.

    1. Вслед за Канадой Colonel Cassad - Канада ввела новые санкции против России, санкции против РФ расширили и США. Из отличий - американцы добавили к списку еще и "Лукойл".

    Управление по контролю за иностранными активами при Министерстве финансов США (Office of Foreign Assets Control, OFAC) объявило о вступлении в силу новых санкций в отношении российских компаний. Соответствующий документ опубликован на сайте OFAC. В санкционный список впервые попали "Газпром", "Лукойл", "Транснефть", "Газпром нефть" и "Сургутнефтегаз".
    Секторальные ограничительные меры запрещают поставки российским нефтегазовым компаниям товаров и технологий, используемых для освоения месторождений углеводородов на глубоководных участках и арктическом шельфе, а также в сланцевых пластах. 29 июня сообщалось, что Канада ввела экономические санкции против еще трех российских граждан и 14 юридических лиц. Санкции были введены против руководителей Евразийского союза молодежи Александра Дугина, Павла Канищева и Андрея Коваленко. Под ограничения попали корпорации, работающие в нефтегазовой сфере ("Газпром", "Газпром нефть", "Сургутнефтегаз" и "Транснефть"), ряд других компаний, включая "Оборонпром", Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию (ОАК) и "Станкоинструмент", а также байкерский клуб "Ночные волки".

    В Думе призвали в ответ ввести соразмерные санкции против Канады, в частности выгнать из России компанию "Бомбардье".
    При этом, чтобы не было иллюзий, Маккейн после того, как упала американская ракета Falcon 9 (Путин опять слил!), заявил, что все равно США не будут закупать российские двигатели.
    Вопрос тут собственно не в двигателях, так как обе стороны переживут разрыв, а в общем уровне отношений РФ и США, которые просто сочатся негативом.
    С другой стороны, происходящее служит лучшей гарантией того, что Донбасс на Украину не вернется. Собственно, санкции и прочее, что демонстрируют США это как раз от того, что на условиях США Донбасс на Украину не возвращается, а других вариантов у Вашингтона тут нет, так как решение полностью изгнать Россию с Украины уже принято и работа в этом направлении идет и будет идти.
    Кстати, ожидайте в ближайшее время повышения интеллектуального уровня "дочерей офицеров", американцы согласились помочь "министерству правды" в деле информационной борьбы с "российской угрозой". Исполнители скорее всего останутся такими же дуболомами, а вот информационные кампании как таковые могут оказаться более действенными, чем прежде - все таки по сравнению с украинскими селюками и интеллигентами-деградантами, американцы в информационных войнах большие мастера.

    2. Хунта заявила http://russian.rt.com/article/100486, что российские скидки на газ ее не устраивают. В Москве в ответ заявили, что размеры скидок хунте с хунтой обсуждать не собираются. Сюрреалистический цирк с конями продолжается.
    Причины такого поведения хунты вполне понятны, хунта чувствует поддержку США и откровенно паясничает и издевается над российскими "миротворцами", которые в принципе вполне заслуживают такого поведения. В современном мире об слабых вытирают ноги.

    3. Так же Генпрокуратура РФ начала проверку http://www.interfax.ru/russia/450574 законности выхода республик Прибалтики из состава СССР.
    "Юридически решение о признании независимости стран Балтии ущербно в связи с тем, что оно принималось неконституционным органом", - прокомментировал собеседник агентства соответствующий депутатский запрос в главное надзорное ведомство. По его мнению, ответ на это обращение "будет аналогичен запросу по Крыму". Источник агентства напомнил, что Генпрокуратура РФ уже признала незаконным решение о передаче в 1954 году Крыма из состава РСФСР в состав Украины, однако, по его словам, это решение не имеет реальных правовых последствий.
    "Генпрокуратура РФ лишь констатировала факт, а именно то, что передача Крыма Украине во времена Никиты Хрущева произошла не на конституционной основе, поскольку соответствующие решения принимались не полномочными органами власти", - пояснил собеседник агентства.
    По его словам, "в нынешних условиях и реалиях нет того властного органа, который мог бы отменить это решение". "Хотя такой необходимости уже и нет. Крым снова находится в составе России, и вопрос перешел в политическую плоскость", - подчеркнул источник.
    Вместе с тем он считает, что ответ Генпрокуратуры на запрос должен быть "более взвешенным". "Признавая незаконными те или иные судьбоносные решения, можно зайти слишком далеко - вплоть до проблемы легитимности создания СССР и других государств", - отметил источник.

    PS. Последнее и вовсе прозвучала как угроза. Это уже не лунный грунт, а оспаривание юридической лигитимности существования некоторых государств. В теории, если признать решение Госсовета СССР неконституционным, то у РФ как правопреемника СССР появятся де-факту территориальные претензии на страны Прибалтики. Прибалтийских истерик по всей видимости не боятся, да и толку, если США и так туда войска заводят.

    Из хороших новостей можно упомянуть то, что часть митингующих в Ереване разошлись и угроза государственного переворота снизилась, хотя уже выявилась группа лиц, заинтересованных в переводе армянских протестов в политическое русло направленное на свержение текущего режима. Попутно, возобновили дело по убийству мэра Нефтеюганска Петухова, где Ходорковский фигурирует как заказчик убийства, что очевидно стало ответом на аресты российской собственности по делу ЮКОСа.

    Происходящее (вкупе с кризисом в ЕС, где сегодня может последовать дефолт Греции) и кровавой кашей на Ближнем Востоке, где лютует Халифат (там начали на днях казнить женщин за колдовство Боевики "ИГ" обезглавили двух женщин за колдовство — Петр Лихоманов — Российская газета), который по мнению Министерства Обороны РФ (привет скептикам) вышел из под контроля США http://russian.rt.com/article/100504 и реализует свои цели - отражает общий кризис современного мироустройства, что приведет к серьезным политическим, экономическим и территориальным изменениям по всему миру в ближайшие годы. Задача России в период слома текущего мироустройства, просто выжить и сохранить политическую и экономическую субъектность. Задача США несколько сложнее - наказать Россию и попутно сохранить мировую гегемонию.

    Касательно субъектности Халифата - я об этом пишу с 2013 года, за последние месяцы эта позиция официально подтверждалась и ФСБ и министерством обороны. Исламские боевики воюющие на Кавказе давеча так же всем скопом https://eadaily.com/news/2015/06/29/...-imarat-kavkaz записались в ИГИЛ. Попутно часть боевиков "Талибана" так же подчинилась ИГИЛ Американские военные сообщили о союзе талибов с боевиками ИГИЛ - 1NEWS.AZ, от оставшихся требуют подчинится или умереть. В общем, пока Запад грызется с Россией, на Ближнем Востоке продолжает вызревать более глобальная проблема. "

Colonel Cassad - Кучно пошло

----------


## OKA

"Про заседание СБ РФ    Офицер НКВД        colonelcassad        4 июля, 10:36

    Коротко касательно заседания СБ РФ ТАСС: Политика - Патрушев: цель западных санкций - смена руководства России и сделанных там заявлений.

    По факту, было в очередной раз заявлено о том, что РФ готова вернуть Донбасс в состав Украины, если США готовы будут пойти на компромисс (читай на некие видоизменения Украины), но если США будут гнуть свою линию, то конфликт будет надолго. Все это не секрет, как и то, что США на компромисс не пойдут. Собственно именно поэтому в ДНР и ЛНР, худо бедно и идет государственное строительство, так как компромисса с США в ближайшее время не ожидают. США хотят получить все, а не компромиссные варианты предлагаемые Кремлем, который плотно увяз на украинском направлении, так как даже попытки всучить Донбасс обратно хунте не снимают вопроса Крыма, что как уже ясно разъяснили в Вашингтоне, Брюсселе и Берлине, будет являться основанием для продолжения конфликта, даже если проблема Донбасса каким-то чудом разрешится. Поэтому здесь мы наблюдаем все тот же пост-минский тупик. Вроде бы и хотят соскочить, но как?

  США очевидно "не хотят", поэтому на мой взгляд, все это надолго и война будет идти еще несколько лет.

    Почему пытаются договорится, так же вполне понятно. То, что осенью прошлого года было осознано, сейчас еще раз проговорено. Россия оказалась в состоянии Холодной войны с США, где США ставят более чем радикальные цели в отношении РФ. Если для России целью войны является сохранение собственной субъектности ("мы своим суверенитетом не торгуем"), Крыма и неких позиций на Украине, то целью войны США, помимо зачистки российского влияния на Украине, является смена текущего политического режима в стране и отстранения от власти тех лиц, которые собрались на заседание СБ РФ. При этом, как многие подозревают, помимо этой очевидной цели, весьма вероятно у США среди целей значится и ликвидация РФ в текущих границах. В этом плане для РФ все происходящее является игрой с более высокими ставками, нежели для США, для которых различные компромиссные варианты которые предлагает Россия, это всего лишь запасной вариант, если генеральная стратегия связанная с демонтажом текущего политического режима в РФ не выгорит.

    Заявления Патрушева очевидно направлены на то, чтобы достучаться на отечественных хатаскрайников, которые уверенны, что война где-то далеко и России не касается, хотя на деле Россия сейчас уже участвует в войне, где в случае проигрыша, она вообще может быть ликвидирована как государство. Касательно заявлений на тему того, что Россия не понимает, почему США приравняли РФ к Эболе и ИГИЛ. Россия совершила еретический поступок - присоединив Крым она покусилась на основы поздневашингтонского мироустройства. Тут важен не сам по себе Крым или Донбасс, а именно сам акт изменения границ без дозволения США. За это Россию фигурально хотят сжечь на костре, чтобы показать всем остальным, что гегемон еще силен и так делать не можно. Для того, чтобы это показать, Россию будут максимально демонизировать, возможно даже почище СССР. Когда забирали Крым, судя по всему не совсем понимали последствий и самого значения того, что делалось. Забирая Крым, Россия "покусилась на святое", на то, что было незыблемо с 1991 года. А у нас посчитали, что это не так значимо, что с США можно договорится и будет как во время 888, когда американцам утерли нос и России фактически ничего за это не было. Осенью прошлого года пришло осознание, что ситуация гораздо серьезнее, чем представлялась ранее. В итоге, политический режим, который был ориентирован на Запад и хотел быть частью Запада, попав в "золотой миллиард" и построив Европу от Лиссабона до Владивостока, оказался втянут в противостояние с Западом (представьте себе уровень когнитивного диссонанса у наших западников во власти), в котором Запад ставит своей целью смены политического режима в РФ, не особо разделяя его на западников и не западников.

    Хотела ли Россия конфликта с США? Да очевидно нет. До войны, градус антиамериканских настроений в России был вполне терпимым, да и тот повысился в основном из-за протестов 2011-2012 годов. И на Украине, Кремль до упора проявлял незавидное благодушие, на фоне разрушительной деятельности США толкавшими Украину к гражданской войне. Сама ли Россия влезла в эту войну или ее втянули? Да втянули конечно, когда Россия была вынуждена реагировать на действия США у себя под боком, сначала в Крыму, а затем на Донбассе. За то, что Россия оказала действенное сопротивление американской линии на Украине, ее теперь и пытаются предметно наказать. При этом важно понимать, что американский истеблишмент в большинстве своем не считает Россию равноправной стороной переговоров и рассматривает нашу страну как агрессивного смутьяна, который покусился на гегемонию "империи добра", причем не потому, что Москву к этому вынудили, а потому что Путин якобы хочет восстановления СССР (откуда они это вообще взяли?) и потому что Россия это "очень агрессивное государство" (что особенно смешно на фоне постоянных американских войн по всему миру). Теперь это уже занесли в американскую оборонную доктрину и зафиксировали ситуацию конфликта на ближайшие годы.

    На данном этапе, достучаться до американских элит Россия не может, если с европейцами еще туда-сюда, то в случае с американцами, диалог совсем не клеится. С европейцами договариваться нам проще потому, что у них примерно такая же роль в американской системе координат, как и у РФ - как и РФ, ЕС это крупный региональный игрок, которого США как и в случае с Россией, подозревают в попытках претендовать на большее. В случае с Россией, американцам хотелось бы заискивающих признаний их главенства и покаяния за содеянное. Этого не происходит и это раздражает Вашингтон, который привык к несколько другому подходу. Раздражают их и попытки Москвы торговаться с Вашингтоном, в то время как Обама заявляет, что "империя добра" не торгует "принципами". Поэтому в рамках поддержания сверхдержавной гегемонии и текущей идеологической доктрины, США довольно естественно выбрали вариант с ликвидацией "досадной помехи", которая бросила вызов всемирной гегемонии. Свержение режима Путина путем внутреннего взрыва (будь то уличные протесты или же дворцовый переворот), это методы реализации этой стратегии. В Москве это поняли и готовятся к длительной борьбе против реализации этих планов, которые уже слабо связаны с Донбассом и даже Крымом. Конфликт обрел идеологическое измерение и уже вошел в самоподдерживающую стадию. Украина в этом раскладе будет той самой посудной лавкой с заглавной карикатуры, которую борьба геополитических слонов будет и дальше превращать в развалины. Запихнуть Донбасс в эту посудную лавку без достижения компромисса с США будет практически невозможно.

    Касательно же перспектив новой Холодной войны, то на мой взгляд, ее исход отнюдь не предопределен, как кажется тем, кто считает, что конфликт с США заведомо проигран. На мой взгляд, текущая ситуация в мире, достаточно сложна и затрудняет для американцев сохранение своей гегемонии, под которую помимо России, подкапывается Китай и новоявленный Халифат. Поэтому у России будут свои шансы, а уж будут они использованы или нет, время покажет."

Colonel Cassad - Про заседание СБ РФ

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про сехты : 

Colonel Cassad - Время сути

"Антон Вашкевич не так давно закончил публикацию своего исследования про секту Кургиняна, которое я урывками читал по мере выхода новых глав.
В законченном виде получилось хорошее критическое исследование, показывающая методологию создания и функционирования тоталитарных политических сект по образу религиозных аналогов построенных на принципе слепой религиозной вере во всезнающего гуру.

Ценность исследованию придает тот факт, что автор сам некоторое время был членом "Сути Времени" и неплохо знает ее внутреннюю кухню.

В целом, у автора получилась одна из самых интересных серий статей на тему, где главное даже не то, что показана внутренняя кухня тоталитарной политической секты, а показана общая методология оболванивая людей и промывки мозгов, когда под красивыми лозунгами, таится совсем иное содержание."

http://balbes92.livejournal.com/73788.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про Николая II ,"гвоздём по железу", Поклонскую ,  Гольштейн-Готторп-Романовых и Жору Гогенцоллерна))

В СФ ответили Поклонской: отречение Николая II абсолютно законно | РИА Новости

Colonel Cassad - Дискуссия об отречении

http://referendum.kprf.ru/

    

Поклонская и Стрелков- достойные и очень уважаемые люди, однако мавзолей с т.Лениным должен остаться на месте, а памятник т.Дзержинскому возвращён на Лубянку, например))




И ваще, Рюриковичи МЫ !!!

----------


## OKA

Познавательно, к предыдущему посту))





Про оппов : http://peremogi.livejournal.com/10867029.html

----------


## OKA

"ООН, 29 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Совет Безопасности ООН не принял резолюцию о создании трибунала для уголовного преследования виновных в авиакатастрофе малайзийского Boeing на Украине.

За документ, предложенный Малайзией в соавторстве с другими странами, проголосовали 11 стран - членов СБ, что достаточно для одобрения резолюции. Однако Россия воспользовалась правом вето и заблокировала ее принятие.

Еще три страны - Ангола, Венесуэла и Китай - при голосовании воздержались.

Перед принятием резолюции председатель Совбеза - глава МИД Новой Зеландии Мюррей Маккалли - объявил минуту молчания в память жертв авиакатастрофы, произошедшей 17 июля 2014 года под Донецком.

Проект резолюции, занимающий чуть более двух страниц, квалифицирует случившееся как "угрозу международному миру и безопасности" и предусматривает создание трибунала по главе VII Устава ООН "с единственной целью - для уголовного преследования лиц, ответственных за преступления, связанные с уничтожением самолета "Малайзийских авиалиний", выполнявшего рейс MH17".

Документ, к которому приложен статут (устав) предлагаемого трибунала, также требует от всех стран "в полной мере сотрудничать" с судебным органом.

Ранее Россия дала понять, что не допустит принятие документа.

В понедельник постпред РФ при ООН Виталий Чуркин заявил журналистам, что у Москвы есть возражения "юридического, практического и политического плана" по этому предложению.

Почему Россия считает контрпродуктивным трибунал по катастрофе Boeing на Украине

В частности, дипломат подчеркнул, что квалифицировать авиакатастрофу в качестве "угрозы международному миру и безопасности" и в этом свете подводить трибунал под главу VII Устава ООН в корне неправильно. Кроме того, он подчеркнул, что "никогда ранее в случае, когда погибали гражданские самолеты", в том числе в истории со сбитым в 2001 году украинскими ПВО российским авиалайнером или уничтоженным США иранским самолетом "никаких международных трибуналов по главе VII не создавалось".

Ранее Россия представила на рассмотрение СБ ООН альтернативный проект резолюции, который нацелен на поддержку независимого международного расследования авиакатастрофы.

Предложенный РФ документ, в частности предусматривает назначение специального представителя генсека ООН для содействия расследованию трагедии. В тексте не говорится о необходимости создания трибунала - вместо этого он "требует, чтобы виновные в воздушном инциденте были привлечены к правосудию, и все государства сотрудничали в этом направлении по завершении международного расследования"."

ТАСС: Международная панорама - РФ наложила вето на резолюцию о создании трибунала по авиакатастрофе Boeing на Украине



Если и  "назначать" трибунал, то по теме военных преступлений хунты на территории бывшей Украины, 
в рамках такого трибунала вполне допустима комиссия по расследованию гибели людей ,находившихся на борту воздушногo судна, например.



"Сердюков вернулся в бизнес

Экс-министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков вернулся в бизнес и стал владельцем двух шикарных квартир в доме в Молочном переулке, где в ожидании суда за многомиллионные хищения жила его протеже Евгения Васильева. Ранее апартаменты принадлежали его родной сестре Галине Пузиковой. «Газета.Ru» исследовала новый бизнес бывшего министра и его родственников.

Как выяснила «Газета.Ru», экс-министр обороны Анатолий Сердюков снова занялся коммерцией. В июле этого года он вошел в состав учредителей компании ООО «Ордынка 40». Его доля составляет 50%.

По данным базы «Коммерсант-Картотека», фирма была зарегистрирована в апреле этого года в Санкт-Петербурге. Согласно уставным документам, компания занимается капиталовложением в ценные бумаги, а также продажей и сдачей в аренду недвижимости. Уставной капитал фирмы составляет 10 млн рублей.

Кроме того, ООО «Ордынка 40» в июне этого года стала единственным учредителем компании «Примас», зарегистрированной в Москве. По данным ЕГРЮЛ, руководит компанией Игорь Бронштейн. Уставной капитал компании, по данным Коммерсант-Картотека, составляет 481 млн рублей. Фирма занимается сдачей в аренду помещений по адресу Большая Ордынка 40 строение 2.

Согласно открытым источникам, сейчас по этому адресу располагаются отделение банка Санкт-Петербург, представительство компаний Эрбас и Airbus Group, ресторан Correas, Автоспацентр, включающий в себя мойку и шиномонтаж, магазин одежды и агентство недвижимости.

В компании «Примас» «Газете.Ru» заявили, что прояснить ситуацию с учредителями фирмы может только директор. Однако он находится на совещании, связаться с ним не удалось. В ООО «Ордынка 40» разговаривать с журналистами отказались. Сам Сердюков также был недоступен.

Родовое гнездо

Между тем, как выяснила «Газета.Ru», компания «Ордынка 40» — не единственное приобретение Сердюкова. В этом году он стал владельцем двух элитных квартир в неприметном с виду особнячке № 6, расположившемся в центре Москвы в Молочном переулке.

В центре общественного внимания этот дом оказался осенью 2012 года, когда разгорелся коррупционный скандал в министерстве обороны.

Следователи пришли с обыском в квартиру экс-начальницы департамента имущественных отношений Минобороны Евгении Васильевой, а наткнулись на министра Анатолия Сердюкова.

Как выяснилось, восьмиквартирный клубный дом в Молочном переулке можно было по праву называть фамильным замком семьи Сердюковых.
читайте также
Bloomberg: Сердюков «занимался бизнесом» с лидером «тамбовской ОПГ»

Так, три четырехкомнатные квартиры № 1, 6 и 7 площадью 220, 203, 175 кв. метров соответственно были записаны на родную сестру экс-министра обороны Галину Пузикову. Сам Сердюков владел квартирой № 2 площадью 177,6 кв метров. Еще в одной пятикомнатной квартире № 4 площадью 192 кв метра жила Евгения Васильева, постоянно, по версии суда и следствия, «вводившая военачальника в заблуждение».

Впрочем, как только началось следствие, экс-министр поспешил избавиться от «нехорошей» квартиры. Приобретателем сердюковских апартаментов, по данным Росреестра, стала Наталья Уклейна, информации о которой нет ни в соцсетях, ни в доступных информационных базах. Сам же Сердюков почти два года официально не появлялся в Молочном переулке.

Однако в 2015 году Сердюков снова возник в списке владельцев апартаментов клубного дома. По данным Росреестра, 10 февраля он стал собственником квартиры № 6, а 13 февраля зарегистрировал на себя квартиру № 1. Ранее эти апартаменты принадлежали его родной сестре Галине Пузиковой. Их стоимость, по оценкам риэлторов, может составлять 500 млн рублей. У Пузиковой же осталась в доме только одна квартира и три подземных гаража, площадь каждого из которых составляет чуть более 16 кв. метров.

Боязнь конфискации

Источники «Газеты.Ru» в силовых структурах не исключают, что недвижимость Пузикова переписывает на своего брата из-за боязни ареста квартир.
читайте также
Зятю Анатолия Сердюкова начислили два эпизода

«Ее муж находится под следствием за многомиллионные хищения, и следователи в любой момент могут выйти в суд с ходатайством об аресте имущества, — рассказывает собеседник издания. — Сердюков же, как показала практика, неподсуден».

В 2012 году против Анатолия Сердюкова было возбуждено уголовное дело по статье «Халатность». По версии следствия, Сердюков, будучи министром обороны, отдал подчиненным устный приказ построить за счет бюджета дорогу к астраханской базе отдыха «Житное», принадлежавшей его зятю Валерию Пузикову. Сердюкову грозил штраф или арест на срок до трех месяцев, но он был амнистирован в честь 20-летия Конституции России.

Тем временем, зятю военачальника Валерию Пузикову, по всей видимости, все-таки придется предстать перед судом. В июне 2015 года Главное военное следственное управление (ГВСУ) предъявило ему обвинения в растрате 13 млн рублей. По версии следствия, в 2011—2013 годах Минобороны заключило с ФГУП «Санкт-Петербургский инженерно-технический центр Минобороны России» госконтракт на 10 млрд рублей по обеспечению автотранспортом воинских частей. C марта 2007 по май 2010 года этот ФГУП возглавлял Валерий Пузиков, и, как считают следователи, продолжал контролировать его деятельность после ухода. Между тем, часть обязательств по контрактам выполнялась только на бумаге, а деньги уходили на счета фирм, подконтрольных Пузикову.

Адвокаты Валерия Пузикова заявили «Газете.Ru», что они не в курсе имущественных сделок жены их клиента. Что касается самого уголовного дела, то, по их словам, оно еще находится в стадии расследования.

Передел семейного бизнеса

Источник, входящий в окружение экс-министра обороны, говорит, что «перепись» недвижимости не связана с желанием четы Пузиковых спрятать имущество от следствия.

«Хотели бы спрятать — записывали бы на какого-нибудь Васю Пупкина из глубинки, а не на высокопоставленного родственника, за любым шагом которого пристально следит вся российская пресса, — усмехается собеседник «Газеты.Ru».

По ходу разговора он отвергает и романтическую версию о том, что во вновь приобретенных апартаментах Анатолий Эдуардович, возможно, будет дожидаться выхода из СИЗО Евгении Васильевой."

https://news.mail.ru/society/22817323/?frommail=1


По словам источника, переход двух квартир из собственности Галины Пузиковой в собственность Анатолия Сердюкова, скорее всего, связан с «переформатированием» всех семейных активов. «Пока Анатолий Эдуардович был на госслужбе, он не мог официально заниматься бизнесом, — говорит собеседник. — Частью активов управляли доверенные лица. Но теперь он не чиновник: имеет право владеть дорогой недвижимостью и заниматься бизнесом».

Бизнес-жилка проснулась не только в Анатолии Сердюкове, но и в его сыне от первого брака Сергее. В конце прошлого года он как индивидуальный предприниматель заключил контракт на 9,5 млн рублей.

по предоставлению помещений федеральному казенному учреждению «Налог-Сервис», которое подведомственно Федеральной налоговой службе.

Кроме того, Сердюкову-младшему принадлежит строительная фирма «Крафт». Гендиректором в компании стал Анатолий Тартаковский, который является доверенным лицом семьи Сердюковых и руководит целым рядом предприятий, принадлежащих сестре экс-министра и ее мужу Валерию Пузикову.

Зарегистрирован «Крафт» в Санкт-Петербурге на улице Чилиева. Там располагаются склады и офисные помещения, принадлежащие дяде Сергея Сердюкова Валерию Пузикову, которые он сдавал в аренду. В августе 2014 года часть складских помещений перешла в собственность Сергея Сердюкова.

В 2013 году на этих складах произошел пожар, после которого сразу несколько компаний-арендаторов подали в суд на Пузикова. Предприниматели посчитали, что в ЧП виновен зять экс-министра, который не обеспечил пожарную безопасность, и потребовали с него неустойку и возмещение ущерба в размере более 50 млн рублей. Впрочем, взыскать деньги с родственника Сердюкова предпринимателям не удалось — они не смогли доказать в суде, что пожар произошел именно из-за халатности Пузикова.

Между тем, сам Анатолий Эдуардович сейчас является руководителем ОАО «Федеральный исследовательский испытательный центр машиностроения», расположенной в Чеховском районе Московской области.

Центр был открыт в 1950 году в качестве испытательной базы Научного автотракторного института (НАТИ). В 1970 году для центра был построен полигон площадью свыше 60 га.

В марте 2009 года он вошел в состав госкорпорации «Ростехнологии».

Примечательно, что Сердюков возглавил центр спустя год после отставки с поста министра обороны. Поводом для отставки послужил коррупционный скандал в военном ведомстве. По версии следствия, подчиненные Сердюкова нанесли своими махинациями ущерб в три млрд рублей.

Автор: Герман Петелин"

https://news.mail.ru/society/22817323/?frommail=1

"No comment" ))

----------


## OKA

"Саакашвили сожалеет, что не напал на Осетию раньше

Президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили

ЦХИНВАЛ, 26 июня. Президент Грузии Михаил Саакашвили не сожалеет о нападении на Цхинвал в августе 2008 года. Как сообщает пресс-служба министерства печати и массовых коммуникаций Южной Осетии, об этом он сообщил в интервью El Pais.

«Я не уйду в отставку, даже если независимая комиссия придет к выводу, что это он несет ответственность за августовскую войну прошлого года. Никакое расследование не скажет, что я поступил неправильно. Южная Осетия — наша территория. Некоторые идиоты говорят, что мы начали войну, не учитывая опасности российского вторжения. Единственное, о чем я сожалею, — что мы не собрались раньше», — цитирует Саакашвили пресс-служба министерства.

Добавим, что, по словам Саакашвили, Путин стремился захватить всю Грузию, так как для него это было геополитическое соперничество с Западом. "Через пять дней (после начала войны) Буш сказал: "Мы не позволим им войти в Тбилиси". Через полчаса после этого заявления русские начали отступление", — поведал грузинский президент.

Министр иностранных дел РЮО Мурат Джиоев считает, что слова Саакашвили свидетельствуют о том, что "сам президент Грузии Саакавшили признает, что он начал агрессию против Южной Осетии в августе прошлого года".

"Это еще раз подтверждает, что у комиссии есть неопровержимые доказательства того, что Грузия начала агрессию против Южной Осетии и то, что сами власти Грузии говорят о том, что они начали", — заявил Мурат Джиоев.

Он выразил уверенность, что выводы комиссии будут объективными и "мировое сообщество узнает, кто был действительно виноват в начале августовской агрессии Грузии против Южной Осетии в прошлом году".

Напомним, международная комиссия по расследованию обстоятельств августовской войны прошлого года под руководством швейцарского дипломата Хайди Тальявини собрала интересующую ее информацию в России, Южной Осетии, Абхазии и Грузии.

Евросоюз ожидает доклад независимой миссии Евросоюза по расследованию обстоятельств грузино-осетинского конфликта в августе 2008 года в июле 2009 года."

Саакашвили сожалеет, что не напал на Осетию раньше - Росбалт.ру



" Россия ратифицировала договор о сотрудничестве с Южной ОсетиейПрезидент Владимир Путин подписал закон о ратификации договора с Южной Осетией о сотрудничестве и интеграции. Документ опубликован на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

18 марта 2015 года Путин подписал договор о союзничестве и интеграции России с Южной Осетией, чью независимость от Грузии Москва признала в 2008 году.

Итоговый договор, подписанный Путиным и его коллегой Леонидом Тибиловым, предусматривает формирование общего пространства безопасности и обороны: Россия будет обеспечивать оборону и безопасность Южной Осетии, в том числе и охрану ее границ. Для этого отдельные подразделения Вооруженных сил республики войдут в состав Вооруженных сил и органов безопасности РФ.

Помимо этого, договор предусматривает свободное пересечение границ, но с учетом ограничений из соображений безопасности, а также интеграцию таможенных органов,​ которые перейдут на российские стандарты работы. Граждане Южной Осетии смогут получать российское гражданство по упрощенной процедуре, а пенсии и зарплаты государственным и муниципальным служащим республики повысят до уровня Северно-Кавказского федерального округа."

Подробнее на РБК:

Россия ратифицировала договор о*сотрудничестве с*Южной Осетией :: Политика :: РБК


"Штурманы Шпитонковы

Воронежский военный учебно-научный центр ВВС впервые после своего формирования выпустил авиационных командиров

ВУНЦ – уникальный в своём роде военный вуз. По числу служащих (36 тысяч человек личного состава) это почти армия. Учатся здесь не только россияне, но и граждане ближнего и дальнего зарубежья: в числе выпускников есть представители Армении, Сирии, Белоруссии, среднеазиатских республик.

– Кроме обучения и ежегодного выпуска молодых лейтенантов мы подготовили группу офицеров оперативно-тактического управления, – пояснил начальник ВУНЦ «Военно-воздушная академия», доктор педагогических наук, профессор генерал-лейтенант Геннадий Зибров. – Выпуск лейтенантов состоится осенью, а сегодня перед нами  те, кто отправится командовать частями ВВС.
Среди выпускников 2015 года, по-курсантски попрощавшихся с учебным заведением, бросив в воздух монеты, большинство –  подполковники и майоры. Есть среди них и офицеры с боевым опытом, как, например, сорокалетний подполковник Николай Шпитонков.
Николай вырос в Амурской области. В родных местах, где рёв авиационных двигателей и запах керосина были такими же постоянными, как небо над головой. Детство прошло в дальневосточных гарнизонах. Уже мальчишкой мечтал о полётах. Основательно ознакомился с отцовским Ту-16. Выбор профессии стал закономерным. В 1993 году Шпитонков-младший поступил в Челябинское высшее военное авиационное училище штурманов на факультет фронтовой авиации. Так Николай Николаевич Шпитонков-младший продолжил штурманское дело Николая Николаевича Шпитонкова-старшего, военного штурмана дальней бомбардировочной авиации.
В августе 2008 года, обрушившись на Южную Осетию, грузинская сторона активно использовала комплексы ПВО «Бук», которые стали причиной потерь нескольких  российских самолётов, в том числе современной модификации Ту-22 в варианте разведчика. Среди погибших с нашей стороны –  лётчик-испытатель ВВС России полковник Игорь Ржавитин.
Чтобы лишить противника возможности обнаруживать и сбивать наши штурмовики и самолёты-разведчики, командование приказало экипажу Су-24М в составе майора Сергеева и капитана Шпитонкова уничтожить радиолокационный пост управления и наведения противника. Станция находилась в 17 километрах от Гори. В полёте нужно было пересечь линию фронта, не позволив себя обнаружить.
Задача осложнялась тем, что под Гори долгое время велась подготовка к созданию крупной грузинской военной базы. Подходы к цели были насыщены средствами ПВО, к тому же погода не благоприятствовала полётам.
Осознавая риск, штурман Николай Шпитонков проложил курс, максимально благоприятный для нанесения удара. В то же время командир экипажа сумел искусно провести бомбардировщик и создать Шпитонкову возможность произвести пуск ракет. Управляемые ракеты поразили цель – радиолокационный пост наблюдения был уничтожен. Всё это произошло ночью, в полной темноте. А затем Шпитонков аналогичным образом уничтожил радиолокационную станцию, расположенную  недалеко от Тбилиси.
В середине августа 2008 года заместителя командира эскадрильи майора Владимира Сергеева и помощника штурмана эскадрильи капитана Николая Шпитонкова вызвали из Моздока в Москву – на чествование Героев операции по принуждению Грузии к миру. Встреча в Кремле произвела незабываемое впечатление, однако в тот же день офицеры улетели обратно – для занятий боевой подготовкой, совершенствования навыков, передачи боевого опыта  молодым коллегам. Свои Золотые Звёзды Шпитонков и Сергеев получили в Кремле позднее – в декабре."

http://redstar.ru/index.php/newspape...ny-shpitonkovy

----------


## Казанец

Правительство может ограничить число кур и коров в домашних хозяйствах - Газета.Ru | Новости

Новый этап борьбы против импортозамещения и продовольственной безопасности?

----------


## OKA

> Правительство может ограничить число кур и коров в домашних хозяйствах - Газета.Ru | Новости
> 
> Новый этап борьбы против импортозамещения и продовольственной безопасности?


Странный вопрос про министров и латифундистов))  

https://historyporn.d3.ru/operatsiia...o-1959-741881/


Ещё некая информация : http://vz.ru/society/2015/8/11/760699.html

----------


## OKA

> Познавательно про Николая II ,"гвоздём по железу", Поклонскую ,  Гольштейн-Готторп-Романовых и Жору Гогенцоллерна))Вложение 65376




"Потомки Романовых раскритиковали претензии Марии Владимировны

В Объединении членов дома Романовых заявили, что не собираются возвращаться в страну, а Мария Владимировна не может называть себя императрицей, так как относится к роду Гогенцоллернов

Москва. 12 августа. INTERFAX.RU - Члены семьи Романовых ни на что в России не претендуют, возвращаться в страну не собираются, сообщил представитель Объединения членов бывшей императорской семьи Иван Арцишевский журналистам в среду в Петербурге.

"В уставе Объединения членов дома Романовых четко сказано: Объединение не выражает мнения относительно прав, оно не претендует ни на какие места, ни на какие статусы", - сказал он.

По словам представителя, "семья не будет никуда возвращаться, переезжать, на трон претендовать, и так далее и тому подобное".

"А все, что касается Марии Владимировны и иже с ними, которая называет себя императрицей... Она - Гогенцоллерн, мальчик у нее - принц прусский - Георгий Гогенцоллерн", - сказал Арцишевский.

При этом он подчеркнул, что хорошо знает ее, ее сына и с большим уважением к ним относится. "Но они такие же императоры, как вы - фараоны, господа", - отметил он, обращаясь к журналистам.

Объединение членов семьи Романовых - общественная организация, в которую входят большинство членов царской семьи. Главой ассоциации является князь Димитрий Романович, праправнук Николая I."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/459743

"Царь-то не настоящий" )) Да и Романовы тоже того))







http://kaliningrad-room.ru/a-vy-chitali-31871/

----------


## Казанец

У Эдварда Радзинского по "Культуре" идёт хорошая серия "Династия без грима". 5 выпусков вышло уже, но с огромными перерывами по времени. Все есть в сети. Как всегда очень толково и по делу.

----------


## OKA

> У Эдварда Радзинского по "Культуре" идёт хорошая серия "Династия без грима". 5 выпусков вышло уже, но с огромными перерывами по времени. Все есть в сети. Как всегда очень толково и по делу.


Ну этот персонаж популяризатор прежде всего самого себя, на фоне исторических событий и личностей))

Ещё про одного аффтара : mos_art: фон Веллер Трудовая деятельность  В.Пикуля на этом фоне выглядит не хуже, к тому же весьма патриотична.


Есть более интересные источники , например :

Living in limbo  Его "Кружева и сталь" хороши. Каменты пиарят : antoin: Сергей Доля. "Кружева и сталь. Заметки о Семилетней войне 1756-1763 гг".

George Rooke

Записки секретного учёного

На вифе под ником "Вулкан" отличные посты публикуются :

https://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2724990.htm 

В общем к мажорным попсарям интерес чисто энтомологический))

----------


## Казанец

Ну... не без этого, конечно. Но если они вообще проявляться не будут, так их и забудут совсем. Интеллигентный, талантливый человек, слушать интересно,и при этом как бы дайджестом, информативно. А то глаза книжки совсем не читают уже, устают быстро.

----------


## OKA

> Ну... не без этого, конечно. Но если они вообще проявляться не будут, так их и забудут совсем. Интеллигентный, талантливый человек, слушать интересно,и при этом как бы дайджестом, информативно. А то глаза книжки совсем не читают уже, устают быстро.


Не поспоришь))

----------


## OKA

Про роговец 21+

"Как говорится — следите за руками.

В России у Роговцевой были "миллионы поклонников". А потом Роговцева догадалась выступить на стороне укронацистов, ненавидящих Россию и всё русское. После чего миллионы поклонников в России исчезли без следа. Вот у Лии Ахеджаковой в СССР тоже были миллионы поклонников. А в России их почему-то не стало. Как-то даже странно — с чего бы это?

По словам автора, Роговцева стала "персоной нон-грата". Надо понимать, Роговцевой закрыли въезд в Россию? Кто и когда? Где это опубликовано? Кем озвучено? Как она попала на территорию "государства-агрессора", если ей запрещён въезд? Роговцева объявлена в розыск? Интерпол уже ловит? Русский спецназ мазанку окружил? Определитесь уже — завели уголовное дело или запретили въезд? По какой статье возбуждено дело? Приезжайте, разберитесь. Отсканируйте документы, выложите в сеть.

"Они решили, что я в России заработала деньги" — на основании чего они решили? У них документы есть? А где вы деньги заработали? Вы решили, что заработали на Украине? У вас документы есть? Миллионы граждан Украины вынуждены ехать на работу в Россию, потому что на Украине ни работы, ни денег нет. А после государственного переворота денег стало ещё меньше. Деньги и работа — в России. Ну а если у тебя на заработанные в России деньги хватает ума финансировать военные действия нацистов — это твоё личное решение.

"Не хотела ехать" — это о чём? Об умышленном отказе Роговцевой от исполнения обязательств по заключённым договорам? Ну не хотела — не ехала бы. Тем более что там ничего не зарабатывала. Плюс зачем ехать в "государство-агрессор"? На вас же Россия напала, какие могут быть договоры с "агрессором"? Что именно может потребовать "агрессор" от свободных европейцев? Или на самом деле "агрессор" заявил вполне законные требования, которые будут выполнены украинской стороной? Ну, в смысле — украинские власти дом конфискуют за неуплату, а деньги перечислят обманутым русским? Поэтому пришлось ехать в Россию и там работать за русские деньги? "Продавать квартиру" — говорите, не выход? А что — выход? Кинуть людей на деньги, отказавшись работать по договору? И тут же начать орать о преследованиях за нацистские убеждения? Европейский выбор, базару нет.

Русские зрители агрессивно настроены по отношению к тем, кто ненавидит Россию и русских? Вот это поворот! Все цивилизованные европейцы Россию дружно ненавидят. Теперь вот Россию ненавидят жители Украины. Но при этом ездят в Россию на заработки. Поразительно, но даже звери не срут там, где едят. Это до скольки лет надо дожить, чтобы такое осознать? И кем при этом надо быть?

Оказывается, в России "очень реалистично показывают", что на Украине орудуют тупые звери-нацисты — обстреливают мирные города, убивают кого попало, недовольных и несогласных волокут в подвалы СБУ, пытают, убивают без суда и следствия. Спрашивается — нафига это всё показывать? Неужели непонятно, что это европейский выбор и революция достоинства? Ну — пытают, ну — убивают, и что? Чё не так-то?

Ну и, как говорится, финал: потеря российского рынка отразилась катастрофически на её финансовом состоянии. Вот кто бы мог подумать, что так получится?! Всего-то и сплясала Роговцева перед нацистами из Правого сектора да денег нацистам отвалила. Вроде 25 лет спокойно испражнялись на Россию и на русских, и вдруг — такое. Как так можно?!

Но, понятно, у Роговцевой остались "хорошие отношения с российскими коллегами". Не со всеми, конечно — большинство коллег отвернулось от горячей поклонницы укронацистов. Если выныриваешь из чана с дерьмом — как-то трудно ожидать, что к тебе бросятся с объятиями. Но есть и такие, кто одобряет гражданскую войну, убийство граждан, и с нетерпением ждёт майдана в России. Но таких вокруг Ады Роговцевой всё меньше и меньше. Почему-то.

Натурально выписка из истории психической болезни.

Больше ада, Ада! "

На Аду Роговцеву завели уголовное дело - Tynu40k Goblina

----------


## OKA

Памятник Солженицыну во Владивостоке    08.09.15 14:56 | Goblin | 309 комментариев »  	Политика  

Отважный молодой человек. 




http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=10516...oblin#comments


"В России 08:51, 10 сентября 2015

Осквернителя памятника Солженицыну во Владивостоке обвинили в хулиганстве

Москва. 10 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Сталиниста из Владивостока, который 7 сентября повесил табличку с надписью "Иуда" на шею бронзового памятника Александру Солженицыну, обвинили в нарушении административного кодекса.

"Вменяют мелкое хулиганство (ст. 20.1 КоАП РФ - ИФ). Сейчас в мировой суд поедем", - написал в фейсбуке сам правонарушитель Максим Шинкаренко в четверг после того, как его пригласили в отделение полиции.

Он также выразил несогласие с выдвинутым против него обвинением.

"Административного правонарушения не совершал", - написал он в объяснении, фотоснимок которого также размещен на странице соцсети.

Суд назначил слушание на 23 сентября.

Инцидент с памятником русскому писателю и философу Александру Солженицыну, установленному 5 сентября на Корабельной набережной Владивостока, произошел 7 сентября. Шинкаренко водрузил на шею бронзовой статуи табличку с надписью "иуда". Свои действия он заснял на видео, которое разместил в интернете.

"Год назад мы с товарищами обратились с просьбой выделить место под установку памятника Сталину в связи с 70-летием Победы советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне. Администрация нам ответила, что для установки данного памятника в городе нет места", - заявляет активист в видео.

Он также высказывает недоумение, что при этом место для памятника Солженицыну все же нашлось. Писателя он называет "предателем, антисоветчиком и русофобом".

Полиция в связи с происшествием начала проверку.

Солженицын был во Владивостоке всего один раз проездом, когда в мае 1994 года возвращался в Россию из США."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/465793



Интересно, долго ли простоят памятники Горбатому, Немцову или жабе Лере)) 
Задавили обсуждение возвращение памятника Дзержинскому на Лубянку. Наверняка если б не укрокризис, санкции и заискивание перед КНР, в связи с этим, то и мазолею Ленина настала б хана. Иначе  высокопоставленные чиновники всех мастей не брызгали бы ядом практически в каждом выпуске новостей, по любому центральному каналу,  на советские времена и достижения. Нынче их  что-то совсем мало, сплошные шоу-перемоги на тему гимнасток-фигуристок-пловчих и парадов разных))

----------


## OKA

Познавательное обсуждение на вифе :

https://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/2733174.htm

"Прошу продублировать получение приказа. По радио. По радио. Словами. Словами. Приказа мочить Берлускони не было. Не было. Приказа. Берлускони. Кони!!!! "

ЫГЫГЫ))  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Александр Разуваев Государственное строительство 19 октября 2015

Помогите VIP-преступникам. Накажите их по полной

История с безумными гонками по Крымскому мосту – одна из «злободневных сенсаций» последних дней. Тема попала в центральные федеральные СМИ, и замять её не удастся. Она уже обросла подробностями – и все они вызывают крайне эмоциональный отклик граждан.

Общественное мнение, естественно, требует всеобщего равенства перед законом, вне зависимости от толщины кошелька и влиятельности. Чувство справедливости многократно усиливает классовая пропасть. Очень богатых у нас в России не очень любят, особенно когда это богатство публично выставляется напоказ. Когда же люди с крупными состояниями и/или члены их семей выставляют себя хозяевами городского жизненного пространства — своего рода сверхлюдьми, живущими вне государственных законов и инструментов наказания — нелюбовь к ним становится ненавистью.

…Строго говоря, сами по себе гонки 17-летнего мгимошника без прав на феррари не вылезают за пределы обычной юношеской безмозглости. Мало кто в студенческие годы не совершает спорных и опрометчивых поступков. Поэтому в отличие от большинства я не сужу строго: по молодости все бывает, и жук свистит и бык летает. Студенту сильно повезло, что никто не погиб. Так что, вероятно, он избежит серьёзных проблем — ибо судить его будут строго за «формально сделанное», а не за классовую безответственность. Закон и справедливость не всегда идут рука об руку.

Другое дело — предполагаемый охранник/родственник студента, атаковавший как цербер всё живое, от журналистов до полиции. Любой человек должен уважать российское государство и подчиняться требованиям полицейского, который в конкретное время и в конкретном месте данное государство представляет. Сотрудникам полиции обязаны подчиняться все и всегда.  За демонстративный отказ это делать должно следовать соответствующее наказание. Это уже объяснил суд. Ближайшие два месяца данный гражданин будет проживать в СИЗО.  

Беда, однако, в том, что всего этого для восстановления «эмоциональной справедливости» катастрофически мало. Все мы помним изящные выпадения из-под кары самых разных персонажей, от условной Васильевой до многочисленных «VIP-дочек и сыновей в ДТП». Все привыкли наблюдать, как они раз за разом получают — раз уж нет никакой возможности оставить их вовсе невредимыми — самые лимонадные варианты наказания. Нет оснований думать, что на сей раз дело пойдёт иначе.

Поэтому маховик VIP-веселухи и не думает останавливаться. Поэтому внуки миллионеров продолжают спокойно свои ютубовские «эксперименты над быдлом», а охрана 17-летних студентов, вместо того чтобы давать им по шеям и охранять от глупостей, - охраняет их от последствий.

А ведь от всего этого намного больше вреда для современного российского устройства, чем кажется на первый взгляд. Лучшего черного пиара для капитализма и невидимой руки рынка не придумать.

Многие в России твёрдо уверены, что с 90-х ничего не изменилось, что богатым в отличие от всех остальных можно все. Что в России правят олигархи, которые могут купить что угодно и кого угодно.

Получается парадокс. Основной принцип «идеального капитализма» – все равны, просто кто на что учился. Человек постоянной работой над собой и трудолюбием всегда может если не сколотить состояние, то однозначно заработать себе на достойную жизнь. Справедливость не в том, чтобы не было богатых или супер богатых. И не в том, чтобы члены их семей не могли прожигать жизнь. Справедливость в том, чтобы для всех были одинаковые правила игры. В этом основа капитализма и буржуазного общества.

И ничто не подрывает эту основу капитализма фундаментальнее, чем усиление позиций капиталистов. Как только они становятся «сильнее правил» — система начинает зарывать себя.

Поэтому можно было бы дать совет нашему государству — той гипотетически существующей его части, что принимает стратегические решения и следит за их выполнением. Показательное расследование данной истории (которая благодаря медиа сейчас на слуху у россиян) должно быть максимально публичным и открытым. Это нужно и власти, и обществу,и даже самим участникам данной печальной истории."

Помогите VIP-преступникам. Накажите их по полной

"Капытолызом", чО уж там...

Последняя любовь Сердюкова - Новый блог Олега Лурье.


"Сенатор: создание "группы дружбы" с Латвией - это хорошее начинание 01:04 20.10.2015

В сформированную группу сразу записалось 30 сенаторов при общей численности парламента в 170 человек, отметил первый зампредседателя комитета верхней палаты парламента России по международным делам Владимир Джабаров.

РИГА, 20 окт — РИА Новости. Создание "группы дружбы" с Латвией в Совете Федерации — это хорошее начинание, которое уже поддержали 30 сенаторов, сказал латвийским журналистам в понедельник первый зампредседателя комитета верхней палаты парламента России по международным делам Владимир Джабаров.

"Это хорошее начинание, потому что парламентариям всегда есть, что сказать друг другу, тем более достаточно сложных в последние годы отношений между Латвией и Россией. Парламентарии могут внести свой вклад в парламентскую дипломатию, в налаживании контактов между странами. Латвия — наш сосед. Мы бы хотели, чтобы наши отношения были очень конструктивными. Приятно удивило, что в группу сразу записалось 30 сенаторов при общей численности парламента в 170 человек. Это большая честь для нас. Очень большая группа, видимо, все соскучились по Риге", — сказал Джабаров.

Возглавит группу член комитета Игорь Морозов, его замом станет зампред комитета по соцполитике, представитель Псковской области Александр Борисов.

Группа создаётся в целях активизации российско-латвийских межпарламентских и межрегиональных связей, уточнил Джабаров.

По его словам, латвийские парламентарии уже сформировали свою часть группы. Окончательное решение будет принято на заседании Совфеда в среду, 21 октября."

http://ria.ru/politics/20151020/1304892104.html

Сирийский кризис




> Да кто б спорил, с пиндосами и их лизоблюдами давно всё ясно: печати ставить некуда. Но то что они ищут ответ на ситуацию 100%. На стороне англо-саксов сотни лет успешных провокаций, подлогов и предательств...Для них все средства хороши, вся мразь этого позорного мира будет использована против РФ, надо "зрить в оба...". Ответ может быть каверзным, неожиданным и не сиюминутным...Опыта им не занимать. То что гниду ищут в руководстве РФ это как пить дать, они, суки, умеют далеко заглядывать...


Фу, ну хоть с дружбой-то всё в порядке)) Никак перемога))

----------


## OKA

"Центр памяти Ельцина стоимостью более 7 млрд рублей откроется в Екатеринбурге 25 ноября

Президентский центр Бориса Ельцина откроется в Екатеринбурге 25 ноября. На открытие приглашены руководители страны, лидеры государств, которые работали с Ельциным, известные политики, деятели культуры, журналисты и, конечно, люди, близко знавшие первого российского президента – его однокурсники, члены президентской команды, родные и близкие. Об этом Накануне.RU сообщили в самом центре. По некоторым данным, участие уже подтвердил Дмитрий Медведев. 

Бурбулис подтвердил назначение в новый президентский центр Ельцина в Екатеринбурге, а сам объект решили открывать поэтапно
"Ельцин-центр" откроют в этом году. Кто и на что потратит федеральные миллиарды?

"Миссия Ельцин-Центра – это, прежде всего, сохранение исторического наследия первого президента России и его эпохи. Главным ядром центра является музей. В нем использованы самые современные мультимедийные технологии, которые помогают "оживить" документы, архивные фото, артефакты. Благодаря этому экспозиция передает не только суть того драматичного времени, но и дух", - говорится в сообщении организации.

Под крышей центра располагается не только музей, но и библиотека, архив, образовательный и детский центры, выставочные залы.

Между тем, по мнению экспертов, центр несет антигосударственную политику и насаждает западные ценности - на государственные деньги. Центр существует с 2008 года и участвует в реализации ряда "просветительских" программ. Наиболее заметные из них - цикл конференций и книг "История Сталинизма", посвященных "развенчанию культа личности" и "развенчанию мифов о светлом Сталине". Последняя по времени конференция состоялась на прошлой неделе в Екатеринбурге на площадке Уральского федерального университета.

 Еще одна "десталинизаторская" инициатива, поддержанная центром - "Последний адрес", суть которой в том, чтобы на домах, где жили "жертвы сталинских репрессий", повесить таблички с именами осужденных. Большой резонанс вызвал фестиваль "Остров 90-х", и флеш-моб, запущенный "с легкой руки" Ельцин-центра, в социальных сетях, целью которого было с помощью фотографий 90-х романтизировать "лихие 90-е", когда со всех сторон "дул ветер свобод".  

Отметим, что исполнительный директор центра Александр Дроздов еще на прошлой неделе не смог сказать, кто будет возглавлять непосредственно президентский комплекс и музей в Екатеринбурге. В прошлом году появлялась информация о том, что в число руководителей центра может войти сподвижник Ельцина и один из авторов Беловежского соглашения Геннадий Бурбулис.  

"Народную любовь" к Ельцину в городе, где его памятник облили синей краской, будут прививать за немыслимые даже не по кризисным временам средства. По словам заместителя исполнительного директора центра Людмилы Телень, из федерального бюджета было выделено 2 млрд руб. на приобретение здания, еще 3 млрд бюджетных денег, выделенных двумя траншами, было потрачено "на достройку и оснащение", 2 млрд коммерческого кредита центру предоставило министерство управления госимуществом Свердловской области. Остальные средства, потраченные на строительство центра, — частные пожертвования. В центре отказались назвать фамилии жертвователей, сославшись на желание последних."

http://www.nakanune.ru/news/2015/10/22/22418255/

Центр памяти Ельцина стоимостью более 7 млрд рублей - Tynu40k Goblina

С бюджетом всё в порядке)) 


"Сотрудники Госдепа США, убегая с пресс-конференции в Екатеринбурге, чуть не сбили журналиста    Oct. 23rd, 2015 at 4:06 PM

Первая часть марлезонского балета в исполнении сотрудников консульства США в Екатеринбурге и приезжей сотрудницы Госдепа США Кейтлин Кавалек, заместителя Виктории Нуланд  - завершилась с треском, грохотом и брызгами. Начало истории тут: Закрытая встреча Госдепа США с уральскими бизнесменами. ФОТО - Старый солдат

Как оказалось, в итоге в отеле Хайятт собралось немало моих идейных сторонников и камрадов, а также масса журналистов, вплоть до федеральных (которые бегали по коридорам с непонятным американцам криком "Леопольд, выходи"). Понимая, что официальная встреча не должна проходить в туалете номера в отеле, сотрудники Госдепа решили срочно организовать небольшую пресс-конференцию. Вот только "что-то пошло не так". После унылого общения с несколькими неразборчивыми бизнесменами, группа американских заклятых товарищей выдвинулась в холл отеля.

Неприятности начались в лифте. Камрад Иван Морозов (https://www.facebook.com/ivanekb.morozov) деловито жонглируя тремя фотоаппаратами начал незаметно фотографировать геополитических врагов, изредка сверкая вспышкой:

На втором этаже лифт остановился и в него зашел Максим Румянцев (https://www.facebook.com/maxrumancev?pnref=story), журналист Крик-ТВ с камерой :) Со словами "потеснимся граждане, мне анфас нужен", поехали дальше:

Потом началось интервью:

Кейтлин Кавалек: "Госдеп США желайт добро рюсский абориген, мы делайт демократий и любов в Сирия, Ливия, Афганистан, Югославия, и Украина. Сегодня ми привезти немнога дениг нашим друзьям в Россия для организаций демократический вооруженный переворот. Слава Украине, Бандере Слава":

Смех смехом, но вопросы журналистов оказались весьма и весьма едкими. В основном касались дипломатического этикета и нюансов встреч с региональными элитами в отельных номерах (интересно, наши сотрудники МИДа могут с американскими бизнесменами встречаться также в США? Имхо, ответ очевиден).

После второго вопроса команда США заявила о невозможности продолжать пресс-конференцию и кавалерийской рысью все американцы бросились к машинам. Но не тут то было, журналист Максим Румянцев бросился за ними грохоча сапожищщами и выкрикивая "взвод, цепью, живыми брать":

И вот потом именно его они чуть не сбили.

UPD. А вот и видео:




Так закончилась тайная встреча сотрудника Госдепа США в отельном номере с представителями уральского бизнеса.

Поскольку оппозиции не было, полагаю, они постараются где то провести еще одну встречу. Не находите странным такую работу консульства США и Госдепа? Как то очень уж тайно, без СМИ, без общественников, в гостиницах и подвалах. Может чего нехорошего задумали?

P.S. А сотрудникам консульства и Госдепа США скажу так - вы ведете нечистую игру, поэтому легкой она точно не будет, обещаю от лица всех своих соратников. Здесь вам не Украина.

UPD.  В 18-00 началась вторая и последняя встреча заместителя Виктории Нуланд (Госдеп США) с уральской оппозицией."

Полностью с фото и видео здесь :

Началась вторая и последняя встреча заместителя Виктории Нуланд (Госдеп США) с уральской оппозицией - Старый солдат 


"В Багдаде всё спокойно")) А в Е-бурге тоже скоро? По "рожам гнусным" видать- чувствуют себя почти как дома)) Только на работе)) Бизнес одним словом. Амеры проинвестировали регион для преуспевания РФ, чО уж там))) 

В общем "жить стало лучше, жить стало веселей!))

----------


## FLOGGER

Да-а, с дорогами у нас понемногу становится лучше, хоть по чуть-чуть...

----------


## OKA

"Депутаты Госдумы возмущены назначением Сердюкова в «Ростех»

Парламентарии и эксперты считают, что скомпрометировавший себя уголовным делом экс-министр обороны не может быть назначен на должность индустриального директора госкорпорации

Депутаты фракции КПРФ в Госдуме намерены проверить правомерность назначения бывшего министра обороны России Анатолия Сердюкова на должность индустриального директора по авиационному кластеру госкорпорации «Ростех». Теперь он будет курировать фактически всю авиационную отрасль, в том числе ее космическое и военное направление. По мнению депутатов и экспертов, экс-министра с сомнительной репутацией, который был фигурантом уголовного дела и избежал наказания лишь благодаря амнистии, нельзя возвращать на госслужбу ни в каком качестве. 

Как рассказали «Известитиям» источники в госкорпорации «Ростех», документы о назначении Анатолия Сердюкова индустриальным директором были подписаны главой корпорации Сергеем Чемезовым еще в начале октября. В понедельник Сердюкова официально представили сотрудникам. До недавнего времени Сердюков руководил небольшим ОАО «Федеральный исследовательский испытательный центр машиностроения» (ФИИЦ М) в подмосковном Чехове. Официальный представитель ГК «Ростех» Екатерина Баранова подтвердила «Известиям» факт назначения Сердюкова на должность индустриального директора. 

Назначение Сердюкова директором одного из промышленных направлений вызвало возмущение у депутатов Госдумы. Представители фракции КПРФ, которые неоднократно добивались продолжения расследования уголовного дела против Сердюкова, теперь намерены проверить обстоятельства назначения его на должность в «Ростехе». 

— Повышение Сердюкова — это вызов для меня, вызов справедливости, вызов правосудию, вызов законности, вызов всем гражданам России. Мы считаем, что госслужащие, не говоря уже о ранге министра обороны России, если он проворовался, если его уличили в этом, если есть на него уголовное дело, но он попал под амнистию, не должны быть на госслужбе, — заявил «Известиям» депутат от КПРФ Валерий Рашкин. — Пусть Сердюков сажает морковку, а здесь его быть не должно. Сейчас будем разбираться, как он вообще туда попал. 

С ним согласен и председатель Национального антикоррупционного комитета Кирилл Кабанов.  

— Мне видится странным такое кадровое решение, учитывая то, что Сердюков ранее был фигурантом экономического уголовного дела о хищении бюджетных средств, — пояснил Кабанов «Известиям».

Источник «Известий» в системе ВПК рассказал, что глава корпорации Сергей Чемезов считает Сердюкова профессионалом, который умеет наладить эффективное взаимодействие разных коллективов.

— Сейчас, когда количество заказов ВПК заводам «Ростеха» выросло, появилась необходимость в новом менеджере, умеющим сконцентрировать руководителей предприятии на выполнении государственного оборонного заказа в условиях экономии бюджетов, — рассказал «Известиям» источник. — Именно в подобных условиях Сердюков в 2008 году приступил к реформированию Вооруженных сил. 

Анатолий Сердюков будет курировать деятельность трех холдингов: Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация (ОДК), «Технодинамика» и концерн «Радиоэлектронные технологии» (КРЭТ). Эти холдинги производят агрегаты и системы для авиационной промышленности и  военно-промышленного комплекса. Три концерна объединяют полсотни предприятий, на которых работает более 100 тыс. человек. 

ОДК — интегрированная структура, производящая двигатели для военной и гражданской авиации, космические программы, установки различной мощности для производства электрической и тепловой энергии и др. Холдинг «Технодинамика» — ведущий российский разработчик и производитель оборудования для воздушных судов, в том числе шасси, топливных систем и систем управления полетом, вспомогательных силовых установок. КРЭТ занимается созданием средств радиоэлектронной борьбы для нужд Минобороны РФ.

В конце прошлого года депутаты фракции КПРФ собрали необходимое количество подписей для того, чтобы требовать проведения парламентского расследования по фактам грубого нарушения финансовой дисциплины бывшим министром обороны Анатолием Сердюковым и создать соответствующую парламентскую комиссию. 

Напомним, что в марте 2014 года Анатолий Сердюков был амнистирован в честь 20-летия Конституции. Его обвиняли в халатности по делу о строительстве автомобильной дороги от села Краса в Астраханской области до острова Школьный, в результате чего бюджет лишился 56 млн рублей. Экс-министру обороны инкриминировалась ч. 1 ст. 293 УК («Халатность»). 

В деле шла речь о строительстве автомобильной дороги от села Краса в Астраханской области до острова Школьный, на котором располагается некоммерческое партнерство «Житное». База отдыха была записана на мужа сестры Сердюкова Валерия Пузикова. По версии следствия, Сердюков, будучи министром обороны, отдал подчиненным устный приказ построить к базе отдыха дорогу за счет бюджета. Кроме того, по распоряжению главы Минобороны также были проведены работы по обустройству территории «Житного». В результате действий бывшего министра государству был причинен ущерб на сумму более 56 млн рублей.

Анатолий Сердюков занимал пост министра обороны с 2007 по 2012 год. На этом посту он провел ряд реформ, связанных с хозяйственными субъектами военного ведомства. 6 ноября 2012 года президент отправил министра в отставку. Год спустя в ходе расследования хищений в «Оборонсервисе» против экс-министра было возбуждено уголовное дело по ч. 1 ст. 293 УК («Халатность»).

Две недели назад военно-следственное управление СК РФ закрыло последнее уголовное дело, фигурантом которого был экс-министр обороны. Дело касалось поставок мебели в Краснодарское президентское кадетское училище, которые осуществлялись через благотворительный фонд, возглавляемый Сердюковым. Почти весь 2013 год ГВСУ СКР выносило отказы в возбуждении уголовного дела, которые прокуратура раз за разом оспаривала. В итоге позиция следователей поменялась, и они возбудили уголовное дело по ст. 30 и 165 УК РФ («Покушение на причинение ущерба путем обмана»), ст. 201 УК («Злоупотребление полномочиями») и ст. 285 УК («Злоупотребление должностными полномочиями»).

В материалах ГВП говорилось, что Анатолий Сердюков (как распорядитель бюджетных средств, выделенных Минобороны) «использовал свои полномочия вопреки интересам службы» и «требованиям законодательства о защите конкуренции и размещения заказов на поставку продукции для государственных нужд, дав согласие на поставку мебели в училище за счет средств фонда». Однако когда в 2014–2015 годах в рамках уже возбужденных дел допрашивали и опрашивали различных сотрудников Минобороны, отвечавших за обеспечение кадетских корпусов, ни один не вспомнил, чтобы на этом направлении имелись какие-либо нарушения. "

Депутаты Госдумы возмущены назначением Сердюкова в «Ростех» - Известия

Пересел из кресла в кресло)) На трансляции парада из Пекина промелькнуло крупным планом женское лицо в тёмных очках- уж не владелица ли розовых тапочек после полива цветочков в колонии приезжала парад позырить , для смены обстановки такскать  :Wink:  Было бы неудивительно. На фоне заявлений из кабмина о "традиционном предновогоднем падении рубля" бл.

----------


## OKA

"30.10.2015 (17:15) В Южно-Сахалинске откроются отделения СДЮШОР ЦСКА по фигурному катанию и велоспорту

4 ноября в Южно-Сахалинске губернатор области Олег Кожемяко и начальник Центрального спортивного клуба Армии полковник Михаил Барышев откроют два новых отделения СДЮШОР ЦСКА — по фигурному катанию и велоспорту.

В торжественной церемонии открытия примут участие легенды армейского спорта — трехкратная олимпийская чемпионка по фигурному катанию, депутат Государственной Думы Ирина Роднина, олимпийская чемпионка по прыжкам в длину, член общественной палаты Волгограда Татьяна Лебедева и олимпийская чемпионка по биатлону Светлана Ишмуратова. Знаменательное событие пройдет на Ледовой арене «Кристалл».

В настоящее время в Специализированной детско-юношеской школе олимпийского резерва ЦСКА занимаются 200 воспитанников по пяти направлениям: ориентирование, горнолыжный спорт, лыжные гонки, тяжелая атлетика и кикбоксинг.

Во время спортивного праздника учащиеся школы вступят в ряды Юных армейцев, присягу у начинающих спортсменов примет начальник ЦСКА полковник Михаил Барышев.

«У нас сложились прекрасные отношения с руководством Сахалинской области, надеюсь, что открытие новых отделений СДЮШОР станет толчком для развития детского спорта как в регионе, так и за его пределами. Уверен, что на Сахалине будет воспитана достойная смена сегодняшним олимпийским чемпионам. Мы приложим все усилия для того, чтобы преумножить достижения сахалинцев теперь уже под армейским флагом», — отметил Михаил Барышев.

Звезды армейского спорта также проведут автограф-сессию для гостей праздника и мастер-классы для юных сахалинцев.

На сегодняшний день в состав ЦСКА входит 28 СДЮШОР и 5 ДЮСШ, где под руководством 400 тренеров–преподавателей проходят подготовку более 12 тысяч учащихся.

Центральный спортивный клуб Армии"

В Южно-Сахалинске откроются отделения СДЮШОР ЦСКА по фигурному катанию и велоспорту : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

Ну дык тож спортсмены)) Камчатка, пейзажи , полезные ресурсы, лечение, отдых, еда, охота - царская жизнь у общественников)) 

Аффтограф-сэссия- это 5 баллов!!! А бадминтон как жэж ?  :Biggrin: 

Руководитель Авиационного кружка. 

Сии реалии им неведомы...

Ну ничё, спортсменки всегда остаются в спорте))

----------


## pomidorov

> Да-а, с дорогами у нас понемногу становится лучше, хоть по чуть-чуть...


В этом году ездили в Белоруссию, и ещё в Крым, там мне кажется в разы лучше) хотя вроде и денег там не так уж много..
интересно, толи там мало ездят по этим дорогам, толи распиливают всё у нас благополучно, и потому так.

----------


## OKA

> В этом году ездили в Белоруссию, и ещё в Крым, там мне кажется в разы лучше) хотя вроде и денег там не так уж много..
> интересно, толи там мало ездят по этим дорогам, толи распиливают всё у нас благополучно, и потому так.


До недавнего времени в  Крыму дороги тоже были  "не так однозначны")) 
Ремонт автодорог в Крыму | РИА Крым

Ну а Белоруссия после лихих 90-х при Батьке - вообще цээуропа)) Дороги германского уровня. Известные в прошлом медийные российские персонажи там не особо были в почёте, и соотв. на благополучие гос-ва особо не влияли.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

"Под Ковром №4. Про Сирию "

----------


## OKA

Торжественный марш в честь 74-ой годовщины парада 7 ноября 1941 года

----------


## OKA

Из кармана бюджетного, или из своего оплатят)))   Центр памяти Ельцина стоимостью более 7 млрд рублей - Tynu40k Goblina

"Касательно же конкретного случая с Войковым и станцией метро, то единственно правильный способ - провести официальный референдум/опрос в Москве среди москвичей на предмет "Хотят/не хотят". Если хотят, чтобы Войковская станция сохранилась - пусть остается, не хотят - ищите другое название. Просто спросите людей, потому что это их в первую очередь касается. И по результатам такого волеизъявления закрыть все спекуляции по этому вопросу. Это же касается и памятника Дзержинскому, и Сталинграда и других резонансных "исторических проблем". Больше доверяйте народу, он не настолько глуп, как его пытаются представить."

Про Войкова и историческое примирение - Colonel Cassad

Да и ваще пир духа))

"Историк Александр Колпакиди: «Называть революцию «переворотом» - это для дураков»

Мифы и правда о 25-м октября (7-го ноября) 1917-го 

Нет, наверное, в истории нашего государства такого события, вокруг которого не было бы столько легенд и мифов, как Великая Октябрьская социалистическая революция. Сначала нам говорили, что это было величайшее событие в мировой истории, потом к власти пришли другие, и их идеологи стали говорить о том, что это был дежурный рядовой переворот небольшой группки и т.д. Когда, как не в канун годовщины этого события, поговорить об этом с человеком, который профессионально разбирается в вопросе. Например, с российским историком спецслужб и просто историком Александром Колпакиди.

- Александр Иванович, сразу быка за рога, революция или переворот?

- Безусловно, революция. Это в ходе перестройки несколько любителей жареного обнаружили, что, оказывается, в самом начале 20-х годов некоторые участники этих событий называли ее переворотом. И раздули из этого сенсацию. В чем тут сенсация? Дураку понятно, что переворот – это когда у власти меняются люди и ничего не происходит принципиально.

Случившееся 7 ноября 17-го года полностью изменило историю России. Гораздо в большей степени, чем какое-нибудь еще событие в истории нашей страны. Проблемы, которые десятилетиями, столетиями не решались, были в результате этой революции решены. Люди, которым от рождения было предназначено быть представителями низшего сословия (а Россия была сословной страной), получили возможность социального лифта, стали политиками, инженерами, кем угодно. Тот же Брежнев, выходец из рабочей семьи, стал главой государства. Да и Сталин, сын пьяницы-сапожника, выросший фактически без отца, стал главой государства. Поэтому говорить о том, что это переворот, можно только для того, чтобы произвести впечатление на дураков.

- Но ведь большевики свергли законное и легитимное Временное правительство!

- Надо различать легитимность и законность. Временное правительство в народе не пользовалось популярностью чуть ли не с первых дней своего существования. Это правительство было незаконным, оно отвергло предыдущие законы, оно пришло к власти отнюдь не безболезненно, там порядка 4 тысяч человек погибло.

- Во время Февральской революции?

- Да. На это просто не обращали внимания. Февральская революция очень мало изучена, но она гораздо более интересна, чем Октябрьская. правительство было легитимным, пока его поддерживали Советы, где во главе стояли меньшевики и эсеры, так называемые соглашатели, которые увещевали говорили: не бастуйте, не убивайте помещиков, не устраивайте беспорядков, и всё наладится, всё будет хорошо после войны до победного конца. И эти соглашатели к осени 17-го потерпели полный крах. В Советах везде прошли перевыборы, и большинство в Советах рабочих и солдатских депутатов получили большевики и их союзники. Легитимность была утрачена.

Советы были главной силой. Потому что это не только рабочие, но и солдатские депутаты. А кто такие солдаты? Это крестьяне, одетые в шинели, крестьяне с ружьем и в шинелях.

Но еще до этого от этого Временного правительства отвернулись казаки, офицеры. Абсолютная масса офицеров ненавидела «временных» больше, чем большевиков. Весьма характерно, что именно в период Октябрьской революции абсолютное большинство будущих врагов большевиков, тех, с кем им пришлось позже воевать, ненавидели большевиков гораздо меньше, чем Временное правительство. Для них Керенский был гораздо более ненавистная фигура, чем Ленин. Через 6-7 месяцев ситуация изменилась, но в момент Октября это было так.

- Слушайте, но ведь в последние годы вышла куча публикаций, что большевиков была всего-то горстка!

- Не такая уж горстка. Дело в том, что к моменту Февральской революции (есть разные цифры) их было около 20 тысяч. Это как бы официальная цифра, которую я лично считаю даже завышенной. Но уже к моменту Октябрьской революции их было четверть миллиона. Это большая цифра для России. Кроме того, очень важный момент. Они же были не одни.

Еще одно белое пятно, когда мы говорим об Октябрьской революции. Мы всегда говорим о большевиках. Но вместе с ними выступил целый набор партий и организаций. Это прежде всего левые эсеры, которые в провинции, особенно в деревнях, были крайне сильны. Невозможно управлять только губернским центром, который кто-то кормит. И эсеры, чрезвычайно популярные среди крестьян, обеспечивали господство большевиков в провинции.

Не секрет, что левые эсеры приняли активное участие в самом перевороте в Петрограде. Просто их роль никогда особенно не выпячивалась в советское время. Кроме того, еще максималисты, анархисты, меньшевики-интернационалисты, многие национальные, мусульманские социалистические и другие организации выступили союзниками большевиков. И на Кавказе были местные, и в Поволжье местные мусульманские левые организации, на Украине огромное количество – всякие незалежники, борьбисты, боротьбисты. Огромное количество союзников, потому что у большевиков был четкий проект. И этот проект они собирались решительно осуществить. Что и сделали.

- Откуда вообще появилось Временное правительство? В наших учебниках истории об этом мало что сказано.

- Сформировали после отречения императора из думских депутатов, которые тоже в народе не пользовались доверием. Вообще, все эти люди уже более 10 лет были в газетах, на виду. Это примерно как у нас сейчас по ток-шоу ходят одни и те же люди.

- То есть, если говорить нынешними реалиями, встала фракция ЛДПР и сказала - Жириновский будет министром транспорта. Или обороны. Так?

- Да, упрощая, конечно, но так и было. Именно эти люди развалили империю. Именно при них началось бешеное обесценивание рубля. Оно началось еще при царе: к началу Февральской революции, если я не ошибаюсь, 26-27 копеек была реальная стоимость рубля, а уже к октябрю – всего 6-7 копеек. Но при «временных» произошел обвал по земельному вопросу, начались крестьянские выступления. То есть развалилось всё, армия стала расходиться по домам, массовое дезертирство. И так очень сильная зависимость России от так называемых союзников, она возросла в разы при Временном правительстве. И резко усилился сепаратизм.

К тому времени уже активнейшим образом отделялась Украина. Она уже фактически создавала свои вооруженные силы, она фактически уже была самостоятельным государством, хотя формально еще оставалась в составе России. Одновременно такой же процесс шел в Белоруссии, в Средней Азии.

Польша и Финляндия – это уже было понятно, что отрезанный ломоть. Точно так же происходили процессы по всей южной границе, населенной казаками. Был создан так называемый Южный союз, и казаки вступили в союз с горцами. Сепаратизм был чудовищный. И не только национальный. Губернии между собой… До смешного доходило. У белых между собой были свары между различными их государственными образованиями. Вплоть до того, что они вели торговые войны между собой и агентурную разведку. Это всё было наследие февраля. И проиграли они большевикам, потому что Ленин сказал четко, что с 25 октября большевики превратились в главных защитников Отечества. Как только большевики взяли власть, они стали главными борцами за русскую государственность, главными собирателями всех земель, которые расползлись, как тараканы, главными борцами против сепаратизма. Это очень важный и принципиальный момент.

- Давайте вернемся все-таки к самому 7 ноября, к Зимнему дворцу. Штурм был? «Аврора» стреляла?

- Этот вопрос – штурм, не штурм… Знаете, как толковать. Академик Минц, знаменитый наш буденновец, в свое время употреблял термин «взятие». Не штурм, а взятие.

Там было много неразберихи. Орудия Петропавловской крепости, из которых планировали стрелять по Зимнему, оказались неисправны. Снаряды не подошли. И пока они там разбирались, специалистов вызывали… Вот правительство, через реку эта Петропавловская крепость несчастная. Пришлось на Выборгскую сторону ехать. И там не нашлось ни одного орудия, которое стреляло… А дворец тогда был не такой, как сейчас. Во-первых, со стороны Невы был забор, а со стороны Дворцовой площади – огромное количество дров. Он был действительно достаточно укреплен. Но защитников с каждым часом становилось все меньше и меньше. Ушла одна из женских рот, Михайловское артиллерийское училище юнкерское ушло, орудия увели. Причем из этих орудий потом их и обстреливали. Потом казаки ушли, когда увидели, что стреляют, лошадей увели.

Сплошная неразбериха. Например, матрос описал взятие Зимнего: «Мы заходим в комнату, а там юнкера, их больше. Мы сдали им ружья. Но поднимаются по лестнице другие наши. В конце концов, в этой комнате нас, матросов, больше. Мы забираем теперь ружья у юнкеров и ведем их».

Да, 6 человек погибли в результате разных несчастных случаев.


- А если бы не Октябрьская революция, говорят некоторые историки, Россия тогда бы довела дело до победы в Первой мировой войне и, как и остальные победители, взяла бы свою долю контрибуций и репараций.

- Если бы Аляску не продали, то сейчас бы, наверное, американцы в Сирии не помогали боевикам. Знаете, это всё какой-то бред.

- Не я его распространяю.

- Хорошо, отвечу. Война кончилась-то больше чем через год после Октября 17-го. Вопрос, а кто бы воевал-то этот год с лишним? Понимаете, когда белочехи захватывали города в Сибири, там тут же из подполья выходили офицеры, надевали погоны и начинали воевать. А почему эти офицеры оказались в Сибири? Почему они сбежали с фронта? Почему до того не сопротивлялись немцам?

Знаете, сейчас все время говорят, как же так, в Екатеринбурге такое подполье было офицерское? Они там караульный батальон контролировали, склад оружия имели, везде проникли. Почему же они царя-батюшку не освободили? Да потому не освободили, что не нужен им был царь. Они ждали прихода чехов. И как только чехи появились на горизонте, они достали плакат, на котором было написано «Вся власть Учредительному собранию» и вышли этих чехов встречать. О каком царе-батюшке идет речь? Представьте, пока ты воюешь за какие-то Дарданеллы, у тебя в деревне поделили всю землю.

Собственно говоря, Гражданская война – это схватка октября с февралем, неожиданно ожившим.

- Но ведь России же обещали многое после победы. И проливы в том числе.

- Я думаю, что, скорее всего, ничего не получила бы Россия. Не только Керенского, царя бы надули. Тут обсуждается не тот вопрос, что Керенский мог довести страну до победы. Керенский ничего не мог довести до конца. Обсуждается вопрос: царь мог или нет? И, как ни крути, получается, ни тот, ни другой не могли. Ни один даже внутренний вопрос никем из них не был решен. Ни земельный вопрос, ни рабочий вопрос, ни национальный вопрос. Не говоря уже о каких-то вопросах важных, но не таких глобальных. Ни один вопрос решить не могли. И вы хотите, чтобы они соревновались с английской и французской дипломатией. Ничего бы мы не получили!

- Ленин – шпион кайзера или нет?

- Знаете, когда я это слышу…

- На деньги кайзера ведь делал революцию.

- То вспоминаю НЛО, снежного человека, Лохнесское чудовище и Бермудский треугольник. Я расскажу историю, которая со мной произошла. У меня был знакомый, очень известный в Питере профессор Старцев. Во время перестройки он выступал как либерал, разоблачал эти белые пятна и т.д. Ему дали грант, и он поехал в Америку работать в библиотеке Конгресса США. И вдруг он там обнаружил, что, оказывается, знаменитый Джордж Кеннан, один из инициаторов холодной войны, главный антисоветчик и враг Советского Союза, оказывается, написал целый труд о том, что эти документы, так называемые сенсационные, о том, что немцы устроили революцию в России - фальшивка. Его засекретили и не публиковали. И никто о нем не знал, он его случайно там обнаружил. Видно, когда перестройка началась, его рассекретили. То есть американцы это всё прекрасно знали, сам Кеннан написал по поводу этого работу.

Что меня поразило тогда? Старцев, будучи человеком либеральных взглядов, написал честную книгу по поводу этих документов, где еще больше эти документы разоблачил. Я был просто в шоке. Это редкий случай, когда человек настолько вразрез идет со своими взглядами и представлениями. Мы помним редкие случаи подобные Владимира Максимова, Александра Зиновьева. И Старцев, которого я очень с тех пор зауважал.

Если в двух словах, тут есть два блока документов. Есть бумаги Сиссона, которые за 25 тысяч долларов (это чудовищная сумма, это 25 миллионов долларов сейчас) продал американцам авантюрист Фердинанд Оссендовский , Остап Бендер того времени, автор знаменитой книги «Люди, боги, звери». Это был аферист, который до революции занимался тем, что с папочкой приходил в банк и говорил: «Вот вырезки из газет по поводу вашего банка, если хотите, опубликую – разоритесь. Дайте 10 тысяч рублей». Иногда его били, иногда давали деньги, иногда сажали. Чистый жулик, проходимец. Вместе с каким-то эсером, который известен под фамилией Семенов, они это сфабриковали и получили бешеные деньги.

Второй блок документов – это так называемые бумаги Никитина. Это офицер, по блату ставший начальником контрразведки Петроградского военного округа в марте 17-го года. В его досье присутствует деловая переписка между Копенгагеном и Петербургом по поводу торговли медикаментами. Ее внимательно проанализировали. Он выдавал ее за шифрованную – мол, таким образом деньги переводились большевикам. Но деньги-то переводились не в Москву, а в Копенгаген из Москвы. Они присылали медикаменты, а из Петрограда им шли деньги.

Есть еще целая книга американского профессора Семена Ляндреса. Единственный случай в ней приведен, который действительно доказан и трудно отрицать. Был такой швейцарский социал-демократ, который в Швейцарии дружил с русскими большевиками, получивший огромное наследство и какую-то сумму из него он одолжил большевикам, по-моему, 40 тысяч долларов. Они, хоть и не хотели, ему потом с большим треском через 5 лет вернули. И вот выяснилось недавно, что он был немецким агентом. И, вообще, непонятно, кто он такой. Оказывается, всю жизнь он жил под чужим именем. Но никто же из большевиков не знал, что он немецкий агент. Он ходил на все мероприятия – конференции, собрания, участвовал. В Швейцарии он был видным человеком. Никто же не сказал, что это немецкий агент. Кто такой, откуда взялся - неизвестно. И вот это единственный доказанный случай. Но это настолько ничтожная сумма.

- Хорошо, Ленин - не шпион. Но ведь террорист. Какой террор он развязал!

Совершенно нет. Это интересный момент. Я не хочу сейчас рассказывать, как отпускали под честное слово, а потом отпущенные под честное слово оказывались в белых армиях, воевали. Там ведь не только один атаман Краснов нарушил данное слово, масса офицеров нарушили это данное слово. Но вот какой первый акт зверского террора в этот период? Расстрел в Кремле. Там находился гарнизон, 56-й полк. Обычные солдаты, русские ребята. Командовал прапорщик Берзин. Ему звонит командующий округом, заключивший перемирие с большевиками, и говорит Берзину: большевики сдались, Петроград взят, сдавайтесь, обещаем – мир, дружба, жвачка. И прапор-дурак ему поверил. Как не поверить? Полковник, командующий округом, а он простой прапор.

Целый полк сдался, русские люди, под честное слово. Не латыши, не китайцы. И юнкера, в общем-то, русские. Но в полку взрослые мужчины, солдаты, а юнкера – юнцы. Солдат выстроили, и юнкера стали расстреливать из пулеметов и с броневика. Они легли. Офицеры кричат: «Это по ошибке. Вставайте». Они встали. Их опять стали расстреливать. И расстреляли 300 человек. Просто вот так. Почему никто не говорит, что эти юнкера террористы? В конце концов, там был генерал Кайгородов, он встал вместе с солдатами и сказал юнкерам: «Стреляете в них - стреляйте в меня»!.

Даже старшие офицеры были поражены этому зверству младших офицеров. И что вы думаете, большевики, которых сейчас рисуют террористами, им что-то сделали? Нет, всех юнкеров, этих карателей, отпустили потом, когда они сдались сами, будучи окруженными.

Тогда много что творилось. Но большевики завоевали власть и удержали ее не потому, что это надо было Германии или кому-тот еще. Именно в этот период стало ясно, что только опора на народ спасет страну. Что вот эти элиты так называемые (я их предпочитаю называть быдлоэлиты), они преследуют только свои эгоистические интересы, им наплевать на страну в целом. И только народ – крестьяне, трудовое казачество, рабочие - они вместе сумели предотвратить полный развал страны.И построить на обломках империи новое государство. Чтобы уже в 26-м году мы вышли на уровень 13-го года, а в начале 30-х годов мы превратились в державу мирового класса. А в 1945-м стали одной из двух супердержав в мире. А всему этому дала толчок Великая Октярьская социалистическая революция."

Слушайте полную запись интервью  историка Александра Колпакиди Радио "Комсомольская правда"

Историк Александр Колпакиди: «Называть революцию «переворотом» - это для дураков»

----------


## OKA

"Это надолго        11 ноября, 12:02

    Вчера Иванов недвусмысленно высказался на тему запрета полетов в Египет и срочной эвакуации граждан РФ оттуда.




    Несмотря на то, что официального заключения пока нет и версия с техническими неисправностями по прежнему рассматривается, вполне очевидно, что такая реакция вызвана отнюдь не тем, что у старого лайнера отвалился хвост.
    Собственно, Медведев так же подтвердил, что вероятный теракт лег в основу решения о прекращении туристических рейсов в Египет.

    «Вероятность террористического акта, естественно, сохраняется в качестве причины того, что произошло. Поэтому на основании материалов, которые были подготовлены антитеррористическим комитетом, было принято такое решение, появился указ президента" (с) Медведев

    Разумеется, официальных итогов расследования пока нет, но можно говорить об определенном развороте официальной трактовки катастрофы на Синае, которую на Западе достаточно однозначно расценили как теракт (о чем делались заявления руководством и официальными лицами США, Британии и Израиля). Если в первые дни преобладала версия о технической неисправности связанной с плохим обслуживанием лайнера "Кагалымавиа" и технических неполадках на его борту, то после принятия решения об эвакуации туристов из Египта можно отметить, что версия с терактом косвенно признается на официальном уровне. Но так как официальных итогов расследования пока нет, власти пока не спешат как-то публично обозначать приверженность одной из версий и вполне понятно почему - если версия с терактом будет признана официально (а это на мой взгляд весьма вероятно), то тогда встанут два вопроса:

    1. Кто за это несет ответственность?
    2. Что с этими ответственными делать?

    Это нешуточные вопросы, поэтому осторожность публичных оценок вполне понятна, ибо тут вопрос входит в плоскость всей ближневосточной политики РФ и спешка тут скорее может повредить, чем помочь.
    На данном этапе есть признание боевиков Халифата из "Вилайята Синай", что они тем или иным образом причастны к гибели лайнера. Понятное дело, что Россия не будет воевать на Синае (там этим занимается египетская армия), но в рамках уже идущей войны с Халифатом, официальное признание теракта и причастности боевиков Халифата к гибели лайнера, будет требовать возмездия, которое очевидно может быть связано только с ударами по Халифату на территории Сирии и Ирака (в духе американских действий после 11 сентября 2001 года), а так же точечным уничтожением отдельных лиц силами спецслужб на территории других стран (как этим промышляет Израиль). Проблема в том, что основные силы вооруженных сил РФ на территории Сирии сейчас задействованы не в боях с Халифатом, а для поддержки сирийских войск воюющих с прозападными мятежниками. Необходимость "наказания Халифата" приведет либо к необходимости смены приоритетов в распределении военного контингента на территории Сирии, либо к его наращиванию, чтобы продолжать эффективную поддержку сирийских войск и одновременно усилить давление на Халифат.

    В условиях. когда военная кампания в Сирии развивается более-менее успешно при желаемом ограниченном участии, такие изменения в сирийской стратегии вряд ли сильно желаемы военным руководством операцией в Сирии Таскать каштаны из огня для американцев, которые поспособствовали созданию Халифата, а сейчас не знают что с ним делать (помпезные заявления про наступление "демократических сил" на Ракку окончились копошением у забытых сел в пустыне) - это явно не то, чего хотели бы в Кремле, что уже не раз давали понять, официально упирая на то, что операция в Сирии будет проводиться ограниченными силами на период наступления сирийской армии и наращивать контингент до уровня "нового Афганистана" никто не будет. Поэтому с точки зрения "наказания Халифата" (если это действительно он причастен) потребует выработки более гибкой стратегии связанной как с необходимостью сохранения текущих благоприятных тенденций в Сирии, так и с необходимостью успокоить общественность и предъявить головы виновных, а в случае, если теракт будет доказан и признан официально, головы предъявить потребуется.

    С другой стороны, распространяются и конспирологические версии о том, что к гибели лайнера могут быть причастны спецслужбы Египет: рейс 7K9268 - погибшие туристы 31 октября: Взрывное устройство на борту А321 управлялось через спутниковые коммуникации, у ИГИЛ такого доступа нет, - ветеран США - 10.11.2015 других стран - называют Катар, Израиль и США СМИ: Спецназ РФ захватил в Йемене двух сотрудников ЦРУ, руководивших уничтожением рейса А-321 | Я Русский. Никакой особой конкретики нет, просто упирают на то, что у них мог иметься тот или иной мотив связанный с нежелательностью российской военной операции в Сирии для интересов указанных стран. Но мотив имелся и у Халифата, так что это вряд ли что-то может доказывать, в условиях, когда мы достоверно не знаем как именно погиб лайнер и где именно была дырка в системе безопасности египетских аэропортов Бомбу в сумку одного из пассажиров рейса А321 могли подбросить еще в отеле — The Times | The Insider, которые сейчас судорожно проверяют на предмет нарушений процедур безопасности (стоит отметить, что к расследованию по согласованию с Египтом подключилось ФБР Каир одобрил участие ФБР в расследовании крушения А321 | РИА Новости). В случае, если это был теракт и за ним действительно стояли спецслужбы других стран (это маловероятный, но не исключенный вариант), то тогда осторожность Кремля в оценках тем более понятна, так как обвинения такого рода будут в любом случае иметь серьезные последствия для межгосударственных отношений и требовать в случае наличия доказательств причастности спецслужб других стран достаточно решительных шагов.

    Поэтому с одной стороны мы наблюдаем, как проводится спешная эвакуация граждан в связи с угрозами их безопасности и при этом признается, что ситуация весьма сложная и скорого возобновления туристических рейсов в Египет ожидать не следует (что конечно слабо стыкуется с версией про самостоятельно отвалившийся хвост), но с другой стороны власти это комментируют достаточно сдержанно, сохраняя окно возможностей для принятия тех или иных решений, которые могут оказаться весьма обязывающими. Техническая неисправность лайнера была бы намного проще и не создавала бы столько политических проблем (была бы просто еще одна авиакатастрофа), но как представляется, без злого умысла тут не обошлось, отсюда и сложность ситуации, которая обговаривается на уровне руководителей Великих держав. Не исключен и вариант, когда данный вопрос будет решаться за закрытыми дверями, а официально будет согласована устраивающая заинтересованные стороны версия, которая и станет официальной.

    PS. Наш народ не победить - запретили летать в Египет из-за угрозы безопасноти - не беда, рядом есть Турция и Кипр АТОР: Турция подорожала из-за ситуации с Египтом - Известия. Даром, что в Турции регулярно идут различные теракты (чаще чем в Египте), а сама страна косвенно участвует в сирийской войне и попутно воюет с курдами на своей и чужой территории"

Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"В Совете Федерации РФ призывают усилить охрану АЭС и аэропортов 09:4014.11.2015

Кроме того, необходимо провести оперативную работу с российскими гражданами, которые участвовали в боевых действиях на стороне ИГ и сейчас начинают возвращаться в РФ, считает сенатор Игорь Морозов.

МОСКВА, 14 ноя — РИА Новости. Россия должна усилить в связи с терактами в Париже внутренние меры безопасности, в первую очередь на общественном транспорте и таких объектах, как АЭС, аэропорты, железнодорожные вокзалы, считают в Совете Федерации.

"В связи с терактами в Париже необходимо в первую очередь усилить наиболее значительные в террористическом отношении объекты — атомные электростанции, метро, общественный транспорт, аэропорты и железнодорожные вокзалы", — заявил РИА Новости член комитета Совфеда по международным делам, ветеран СВР Игорь Морозов.

По его словам, члены Совета Федерации готовы обсуждать произошедшее в Париже с точки зрения координации усилий борьбы с террористами по всем направлениям, в том числе и законодательному. "Этот вопрос должен быть на парламентском контроле Совета Федерации всегда. Мы должны видеть эту проблему глобально", — считает сенатор.

По его словам, крайне важной в сложившейся ситуации становится работа контрразведки с российскими гражданами, которые участвовали в боевых действиях на стороне ИГ и сейчас начинают возвращаться в РФ. "Их возвращение будет усиливаться на фоне ударов с воздуха по позициям боевиков в Сирии. Поэтому необходимо усиление контроля за всеми прибывающими из Турции, Ливии и других стран зоны геополитического конфликта на Ближнем Востоке", — заявил Морозов.

Также сенатор указал на необходимость оперативной работы всех служб с родственниками и знакомыми подозреваемых в участии в ИГ.

В пятницу вечером в Париже произошла серия терактов. Неизвестные открыли стрельбу в одном из ресторанов 10 округа французской столицы, три взрыва прозвучали в непосредственной близости от стадиона "Стад де Франс", где проходил товарищеский матч Франция — Германия, на котором присутствовал французский президент Франсуа Олланд. Кроме того, на рок-концерте в театре "Батаклан" в 11 округе неизвестные захватили заложников. Мэрия Парижа сообщила о гибели не менее 150 человек в результате террористических атак. Около 110 человек погибли при захвате заложников в парижском театре "Батаклан", еще 40 стали жертвами терактов в других районах столицы."

РИА Новости В Совете Федерации РФ призывают усилить охрану АЭС и аэропортов | РИА Новости




"Пожар в лагере для мигрантов в Кале не связан с терактами в Париже

Власти французского города Кале опровергли сведения о том, что произошедший в палаточном городке для беженцев пожар как-то связан с терактами в Париже, передает Voix du Nord. Возгорание произошло в результате неосторожного обращения с огнем, пострадавших в результате инцидента нет. Присутствующие на месте пожара представители властей заявили, что ситуация в лагере находится под контролем

Напомним, вечером 13 ноября в Париже были совершены три теракта. В одном из ресторанов на севере произошла перестрелка. Возле стадиона Stade de France, где присутствовали президент Франции Франсуа Олланд и главы МИД Франции и Германии, прогремели взрывы. В театре Батаклан в 11-м округе, где проходил концерт калифорнийской рок-группы, захватили заложников.

Погибшими в атаках и при освобождении заложников числятся 153 человека. Ответственность за атаки взяла на себя запрещенная в России террористическая группировка «Исламское государство»."

Подробнее: Ъ-Новости - Пожар в лагере для мигрантов в Кале не связан с терактами в Париже



"Опубликовано: 13 нояб. 2015 г.

Сейчас этот лагерь пылает. Видео монтировалось до теракта в Париже и сразу после того, как мы пересекли границу, успев до ее перекрытия."

----------


## Avia M

Наступил звездный час, для скандально известного французского юморного "светского" издания, во главе с пресветским редактором...

----------


## SAM77

http://youtu.be/ogNr078W2HA

----------


## pomidorov

> http://youtu.be/ogNr078W2HA


Возможно в чём то и прав, Европа видимо зря к себе начала пускать их, причём всех вперемешку, а разделить там нереально.
Террористом может быть любой, этого мужика кстати где-то видел, лицо знакомое очень. 
Европа сама виновата частично.

----------


## Avia M

> Возможно в чём то и прав, Европа видимо зря к себе начала пускать их, причём всех вперемешку, а разделить там нереально.
> Террористом может быть любой, этого мужика кстати где-то видел, лицо знакомое очень. 
> Европа сама виновата частично.


По-моему Вы всё смешали в кучу. "вперемешку разделить нереально", "террористом может быть любой"... Мы вот боимся, что "свои доморощенные" вернутся, полагаю и списки имеются.
Грамотная работа всех специальных служб, плюс бдительность граждан, в помощь политикам.

----------


## pomidorov

> По-моему Вы всё смешали в кучу. "вперемешку разделить нереально", "террористом может быть любой"... Мы вот боимся, что "свои доморощенные" вернутся, полагаю и списки имеются.
> Грамотная работа всех специальных служб, плюс бдительность граждан, в помощь политикам.


Я может и ошибаюсь конечно..
Но разве специальные службы до этого не работал, или не предугадывали текущее положение дел?
Не значил примерное количество людей, пересекающих границы..
Да ну, не верится.

----------


## OKA

Новость : "ВНИМАНИЕ! Велика угроза перемещения экспонатов музея Монино в парк "Патриот".
Мы сопротивляемся как можем, подключайтесь!
Музей могут закрыть до 1 июля 2016 г.	

    На данный момент есть такая информация.
    В музей на самом деле пришло указание разработать план и дорожную карту для вывоза ВСЕХ экспонатов к 1 июля 2016 года. В Монино уже приезжали двое представителей инициаторов "переезда" в парк "Патриот" с требованием подготовить им полный список экспонатов музея, данных о размере и весе.
    Поскольку никаких соответствующих на то документов они не предъявили, то были посланы, обратно. Но бумаги идут. В субботу постараемся получить какие-нибудь документы для публикации в Сети.
    Музей сопротивляется как может. Подготовлены и разосланы обращения в прокуратуру, в общественные организации, есть реакция со стороны юристов. У нас время ещё есть. Будем бороться.

...То, что подготовка к умножению музея на ноль длится не первый год - совершенно очевидно. Об этом говорит как и отношение к ЦМ ВВС, и ситуация в Монино в целом, и предыдущие попытки раскачать переезд экспонатов то в тот же "Патриот", то в Жуковский."

Угроза перемещения экспонатов музея Монино в парк "Патриот". | Aviarestorer.ru



Обсуждение : Монино - Страница 4

АВИАЦИОННЫЙ ФОРУМ на AVIA.RU - Угроза перемещения экспонатов музея Монино в парк "Патриот".


Казалось бы, при чём здесь сердюковщина? Инициативщики культурные .....  Музею всего-то не хватало  расширить площади за счёт бывшей академии, да финансирования с определённостью статуса музея. Устроят Ходынку-2.0

Небольшой обзор дружественного визита в Монино в 2015г. Немного хаотично , сорри))

----------


## Avia M

Перемещение экспонатов в "Патриот", глупость и преступление. Под цели парка достаточно техники с иных "хранилищ". Музей, парку не товарищ...

----------


## SAM77

> Перемещение экспонатов в "Патриот", глупость и преступление...


Очередная глупость  ВЗГЛЯД / «Запретить православный крест, святую воду и чеснок»

----------


## Avia M

> Очередная глупость *ВЗГЛЯД / «Запретить православный крест, святую воду и чеснок»


Да... Глупость безгранична и не имеет национальности.

----------


## OKA

> Перемещение экспонатов в "Патриот", глупость и преступление. Под цели парка достаточно техники с иных "хранилищ". Музей, парку не товарищ...


Пока вот так : https://www.change.org/p/%D1%83%D0%B...8C%D1%82%D1%83





http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/topic23830-4.html

----------


## OKA

Обсуждение : Монино - Страница 4

По поводу музея в Монино (Важно!) | Страница 34 | Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 4 фев – РИА Новости. Председатель совета директоров Института анализа политической инфраструктуры Евгений Туник направил обращение спикеру Госдумы Сергею Нарышкину, в котором предлагает внести поправки в Конституцию и отказаться от проведения выборов парламента и президента в период экономического давления со стороны Запада, который, по его мнению, преследует цель сменить власть в России.

"Обращаюсь к вам как к председателю Государственной думы, обладающему правом законодательной инициативы, с просьбой незамедлительно рассмотреть вопрос о внесении в Конституцию поправок, которые предохранят Россию от инспирированной извне смены власти и последующего развала", — говорится в обращении на имя Нарышкина, копия которого есть в распоряжении РИА Новости.

По словам политолога, суть поправок заключается в том, что в случае введения в стране военного либо чрезвычайного положения или режима экономического кризиса полномочия президента и Госдумы продлеваются на срок до истечения шести месяцев после прекращения особого положения или режима.

Санкционное давление на власть

Политолог отмечает, что за последние два года Россия подверглась масштабной экономической и внешнеполитической агрессии со стороны западных стран, в первую очередь США. Крым был использован как повод для введения режима экономических санкций, "направленных на уничтожение суверенной российской экономики", отмечает он.

"Инициаторы этого броска рассчитывали подорвать социально-экономическое благополучие россиян, вызвать общественное недовольство и, манипулируя сиюминутными интересами активных слоев населения, дестабилизировать политическую ситуацию. Итогом должна была стать смена государственной власти в России – то, чего иностранные партнеры не смогли добиться, инициируя массовые "бело-ленточные" протесты в 2011-2012 годах", — считает Туник.

По его мнению, в результате кризисных явлений в экономике, роста цен, снижения покупательной способности населения, "на волне стихийного социального недовольства к власти могут прийти прозападные, враждебные России, и даже экстремистские силы".

В связи с этим политолог просит Нарышкина внести изменения в Конституцию РФ и запретить проведение выборов в период экономического кризиса.

По его мнению, это исключит ситуацию, в которой президента или Госдуму россиянам пришлось бы выбирать в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах, "толкающих массового избирателя к внерациональным решениям".

"Мы видим, к чему привели на Украине президентские выборы в 2015 году, в условиях необъявленного чрезвычайного положения. Мы не хотим повтора такого сценария", — отмечает Туник.

Предложения законопроекта

Политолог также направил Нарышкину свой вариант законопроекта о поправках в Конституцию на этот счет.

"Я предлагаю выделить экономический кризис в качестве отдельного особого обстоятельства, требующего специального правового регулирования с определением режима экономического кризиса, в том числе с ограничением определенных прав и свобод граждан – в целях поддержания суверенитета РФ, обеспечения безопасности государства", — поясняет Туник.

По его мнению, в данном случае избирательное право граждан не будет нарушено, поскольку законопроектом предусматриваются лишь временные ограничения для обеспечения суверенитета страны в особых экономических и политических условиях.

Политолог отмечает, что в отечественной истории есть прецеденты подобных мер: в условиях Второй мировой войны и послевоенного восстановления народного хозяйства с 1939 по 1952 годы не проводились съезды ВКП(б).

"У руководства страны было четкое понимание того, что в экстренных обстоятельствах недопустимо провоцировать любые изменения в сложившейся стабильной государственной системе. И неслучайно именно в эти годы президент США Франклин Рузвельт четыре раза побеждал на президентских выборах: американское общество независимым путем пришло к такой же идее", — отмечает Туник.

Кроме того, политолог предлагает изменить процедуру импичмента, который депутаты Госдумы могут объявить президенту. Сейчас инициировать такую процедуру можно голосами одной трети депутатов, а одобрить это предложение должны минимум две трети.

"Предлагаю повысить планку: за запуск процедуры импичмента должна подписаться минимум половина депутатов, а проголосовать – не менее трех четвертей. Мы знаем, что парламентская система стабильна, но с учетом особых обстоятельств нам необходима гарантия того, что никакие сиюминутные интересы не соблазнят находящиеся в стенах парламента силы воспользоваться ситуацией экономического кризиса для того, чтобы расшатать российскую государственность", — пишет он."

РИА Новости Госдуме предложили запретить выборы в период санкций и кризиса | РИА Новости

Приплыли, в "нераскачанной лодке")). Выборы, выборы)) Тут и "массовый избиратель", и укровыборы, и ВКП(б) , и Рузвельт)) Сова визжит на глобусе)))



http://pikabu.ru/story/kritika_i_lyu...rodine_3715778

----------


## OKA

"Российские производители предлагают запретить закупки иностранного телеком-оборудования Экономика и бизнес 11 февраля, 23:28 UTC+3

Запрет может коснуться поставок оборудования ведущих иностранных производителей, включая американскую Cisco Systems, китайскую Huawei и шведскую Ericsson

МОСКВА, 11 февраля. /ТАСС/. Российские производители телеком-оборудования предлагают запретить государственным компаниям закупать иностранную технику при наличии отечественных аналогов, рассказала председатель совета Ассоциации производителей электронной аппаратуры и приборов (АПЭАП) Светлана Аппалонова.

В категорию телеком-оборудования входят, в частности, базовые станции для сотовой связи, оптоволоконные кабели и системы спутниковой связи. Среди государственных компаний одним из крупнейших покупателей оборудования является "Ростелеком".

Запрет может коснуться поставок оборудования ведущих иностранных производителей, включая американскую Cisco Systems, китайскую Huawei и шведскую Ericsson.

"Вчера вечером разослали документ для первого обсуждения", - сказала Аппалонова в ходе круглого стола по локализации производства оборудования. По ее словам, речь идет о проекте постановления правительства, который подразумевает запрет на допуск иностранного телеком- оборудования при закупках госкомпаний.

Экспертные оценки доли иностранного оборудования в телеком-отрасли отсутствуют. При этом, по различным оценкам, доля отечественной продукции на рынке IT-оборудования составляет 10-12% при общем объеме российского рынка в 10 миллиардов долларов.

Ранее правительство РФ ограничило закупки иностранного программного обеспечения (ПО) для государственных органов при наличии российских аналогов.
Хотим не преференций, а запрета

По словам Аппалоновой подготовка предложений ведется совместно с ассоциацией "Отечественный софт", которая занималась разработкой ограничений для ПО.

Ранее министерство связи и массовых коммуникаций России предложило обязать госкомпании предоставлять преференции российским разработчикам ПО и IT-оборудования в размере 15% от цены договора. Министерство планирует, что документ вступит в силу в мае 2016 года.

"Мы хотим не преференции, а запрет допуска иностранных товаров, если есть два и больше российских аналогов", - заявила Аппалонова.

"Если у нас есть единственный поставщик - всегда есть риск, что что-то случиться, а когда есть два поставщика и более - это нормальная ситуация", - добавила она.

Помимо запрета на доступ иностранного оборудования к тендерам, разосланный документ предусматривает обязательства для госкомпаний определять технические требования заранее, и не изменять их в ходе проведения тендера.

При этом обоснование невозможности закупки отечественных товаров и услуг должно проходить экспертизу. Такая процедура поможет избежать ситуации, когда тендер "пишется под конкретного поставщика", пояснила Аппалонова.
Импортозамещение, а не локализация

Согласование проекта постановления может затянуться надолго, опасается Аппалонова. Так, например, в Минэкономразвития считают, что госкомпаниям не нужно запрещать закупать иностранное оборудование и ПО, а только "рекомендовать выбирать отечественное".

Идея развития в России производства телеком- оборудования вызывает интерес у всех сторон. Иностранные компании, в том числе Huawei, высказали желание создавать совместные предприятия с отечественными компаниями в России. Минпромторг, в свою очередь, поддержал эту идею.

"На 100% провести импортозамещение и на 100% создать телеком-оборудование отечественного производства не удастся из-за ограничений возможностей отечественных разработчиков и производителей, и, конечно же, финансовых ограничений. Эта ниша, которая остается в основном для локализации производства", - пояснил заместитель директора департамента радиоэлектронной промышленности Минпромторга России Павел Куцько.

Однако, покупателей оборудования не всегда устраивает такой вариант. "Нам нужно импортозамещение, а не локализация. Наша задача - давать связь высокого качества клиентам, для этого мы должны быть уверены, что наше оборудование будет функционировать при любом развитии внешнеполитической ситуации", - заявил старший вице- президент по технической инфраструктуре "Ростелекома" Александр Цейтлин."

Подробнее на ТАСС: ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Российские производители предлагают запретить закупки иностранного телеком-оборудования



БГГГ))) "...Согласование проекта постановления может затянуться надолго..." ,"..Нам нужно импортозамещение, а не локализация. Наша задача - давать связь высокого качества клиентам ..." блаблабла))

Посмеяло мои лабутэны)) Какое на. "ПО" ? Какое "На 100% провести импортозамещение и на 100% создать телеком-оборудование отечественного производства..." ?
Истории про проигрыватели и рекордеры компакткассет, видеокассет и СиДи видятся здесь)) А так же проф.оборудование))   


Проводочки-кабеля для Крым-электроканала , наверное, сами нашлись на складАх)) "В марте 2015 года с китайской компанией "Цзянсу Хентун Пауэр Систем" был подписан контракт на изготовление и поставку подводного высоковольтного кабеля 220 кВ общей суммой 4,96 млрд руб.

11 октября 2015 года китайское судно-кабелеукладчик "Цзянь Цзи 3001" прибыло в Керчь из Шанхая, 18 октября была начата укладка энергокабеля по дну Керченского пролива."

Крымский энергомост уже тестируют | Новости Севастополя


P.S.  Не знал : 

"На Смоленщине закрывается гагаринский музей
ГТРК Смоленск"




Жаль, что не посетил...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 15 фев — РИА Новости. Население РФ в условиях экономического спада должно склоняться к сбережению, а не покупать по несколько телевизоров, считает первый зампред Банка России Сергей Швецов.

РИА Новости В ЦБ россиянам посоветовали экономить, а не скупать телевизоры | РИА Новости

С ахинеей г-на Швецова сложнее, осознанная или нет?...

----------


## FLOGGER

> МОСКВА, 15 фев — РИА Новости. Население РФ в условиях экономического спада должно склоняться к сбережению, а не покупать по несколько телевизоров, считает первый зампред Банка России Сергей Швецов.
> В ЦБ россиянам посоветовали экономить, а не скупать телевизоры


Я бы ему посоветовал заниматься *свом делом*, а не давать мне советы что мне покупать, а что нет.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про "фразы великих" и реальные цитаты : 

Официальный сайт газеты Советская Россия - Был приглашен, имел желание посетить Вашингтон

----------


## OKA

"Горбачеву 85. В дни его рождения ему обычно принято желать лютой смерти, лишь бы не в своей постели помер как другие фигуранты. Тем не менее, хоть шансов и мало, но все-таки хотелось бы пожелать, чтобы он дожил до скамьи подсудимых. В комментариях можете поздравить "дорогого Михаила Сергеевича с юбилеем".

85 - Colonel Cassad

"А теперрь горбатый!..."

http://lifenews.ru/news/188162

"МОСКВА, 2 марта. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр РФ Дмитрий Медведев отметил авторитет Михаила Горбачева, к мнению которого прислушиваются и сторонники, и оппоненты. Как сообщает сайт кабмина, об этом премьер заявил в поздравительной телеграмме по случаю 85-летия первого президента СССР.

"Человек яркий и неравнодушный, вы и сегодня по-прежнему активно участвуете в общественно-политической жизни, - подчеркнул Медведев. - К вашему мнению прислушиваются и сторонники, и оппоненты".

Путин поздравил Михаила Горбачева с 85-летним юбилеем

"В нашей стране и за рубежом вас справедливо считают государственным деятелем, который оказал огромное влияние на ход мировой истории, - констатировал премьер. - С вашим именем связаны те поворотные изменения, которые позволили сделать первый шаг в направлении демократических преобразований в нашей стране, а также начало перехода к политике открытости в сфере международных отношений".

Глава правительства пожелал Горбачеву здоровья и всего наилучшего."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/politika/2711912

Дуализм, однака... 

Лицо пицца-хат)) http://lifenews.ru/news/7880 

Горбачев-Ельцын... Финансы-рамансы...   )))

----------


## Avia M

Времена ныне смутные, "власть толпы" процветает (судя по первой ссылке), что на мой взгляд не может радовать...

----------


## OKA

"Константин Сёмин. Агитпроп от 5 марта 2016 года "

По наводке Д. Пучкова :

----------


## Avia M

Бывший губернатор Самарской области Константин Титов признан потерпевшим по уголовному делу о мошенничестве в особо крупном размере, которое было возбуждено после обращения политика в полицию в декабре 2015 года. По информации «Коммерсанта», в материалах дела фигурирует сумма ущерба в размере 5,9 миллиона долларов.
Титов, как уточняет «Коммерсантъ», одолжил деньги — 4,4 миллиона долларов и 1,5 миллиона евро — у своего сына Алексея, банкира. Затем он передал средства новым компаньонам, однако обещанную прибыль ему не выплатили и не вернули вложения.                                                              
Бывший самарский губернатор заявил в полицию о пропаже семи миллионов долларов: Общество: Россия: Lenta.ru

Государство поможет (ли) своему гражданину...

----------


## Казанец

> одолжил деньги — 4,4 миллиона долларов и 1,5 миллиона евро — у своего сына


Да, вот и внучка Шаймиева - самая богатая женщина Татарии (Форбс). По чистому совпадению. И ведь всё без помощи, всё сама, всё сама... Талантливые какие детки у них у всех, очень талантливые.

----------


## Avia M

> Да, вот и внучка Шаймиева - самая богатая женщина Татарии (Форбс). По чистому совпадению. И ведь всё без помощи, всё сама, всё сама... Талантливые какие детки у них у всех, очень талантливые.


"Если бы я не был мэром и соотв. не мешал, то жена стала бы богатой"... Ю. М. Лужков. (не цитата, смысл сохранен)

----------


## Avia M

В помощи отказано, штраф придётся заплатить. Это ужасно, бедный игрок...
Кремль не поможет Тарасову выплатить штраф за футболку с Путиным

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

На бесконечную тему про обувь и выставки Ван Гога (Серова)))




> "Если бы я не был мэром и соотв. не мешал, то жена стала бы богатой"... Ю. М. Лужков. (не цитата, смысл сохранен)


http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051617024  :Biggrin: 





> Да, вот и внучка Шаймиева - самая богатая женщина Татарии (Форбс). По чистому совпадению. И ведь всё без помощи, всё сама, всё сама... Талантливые какие детки у них у всех, очень талантливые.




"Замглавы Минприроды женился на секретарше, бросив жену и детей

40-летний Иван Валентик отпраздновал свадьбу с 28-летней Ниной Сергеевой в обстановке строжайшей секретности.

Глава Рослесхоза, заместитель министра природных ресурсов и экологии Иван Валентик женился на своей секретарше Нине Сергеевой, бросив супругу и двоих детей. Младшему сыну чиновника недавно исполнилось два года.

В пятницу вечером у ресторана-теплохода «Ласточка» парковались автомобили с высокопоставленными гостями молодожёнов. Однако список приглашённых оказался необычайно маленьким: поздравить Ивана и Нину приехало около 35 гостей, среди которых были и родители главы Рослесхоза.

Пока гости произносили трогательные тосты и поднимали один за другим бокалы, целый «десант» охранников отвечал за конфидециальность мероприятия: по строгому настоянию жениха, на свадьбе не должно было оказаться ни одного «лишнего» человека.

По данным LifeNews, церемония обошлась чиновнику почти в миллион рублей. 100 тысяч было заплачено за услуги тамады-ведущего Валерия Чегинцева, за сам банкет госслужащий выложил 750 тысяч рублей, а артисты попросили за выступление 80 тысяч.

Всю церемонию заместитель министра природы РФ Сергея Донского бережно держал за руку свою возлюбленную, не сводя с неё взгляда, полного обожания.

— Думаю, понятно, кто у нас главный. Мнение Ниночки является для меня неоспоримым, — признался жених, произнося тост в честь новоиспечённой супруги.

После банкета счастливые влюблённые отправились в отель Radisson. Парочка поселись в номере «для молодожёнов», стоимость проживания в котором в сутки составляет 43 тысячи рублей.

Отметим, что 28-летняя жена чиновника начала свою карьеру в министерстве около пяти лет назад, устроившись на позицию личного секретаря Ивана Валентика. Спустя несколько лет плотного сотрудничества между начальником и помощницей пробежала искра. А почти год назад социальные сети Сергеевой начали пестреть снимками с различными атрибутами роскошной жизни. Секретарь главы Рослесхоза проводит частые каникулы на Мальдивах, публикуя оттуда фотографии яхт и ресторанов. За сумками Chanel и Burberry из новых коллекций Нина ездит в Париж.

Во дворе здания Министерства природных ресурсов и экологии Нину после работы поджидает чёрный внедорожник «Мерседес». Вызывая жгучую зависть у своих подписчиц, жена Ивана Валентика регулярно демонстрирует новые покупки из ювелирных бутиков Chopard и Tiffany — в последнем пара приобрела обручальные кольца."

Замглавы Минприроды женился на секретарше, бросив жену и детей - Первый по срочным новостям — LIFE | NEWS



"Государственные Гали  March 18th, 17:00

    Моей знакомой сделали интересное предложение, она не знает, как отнестись, и спросила меня. Соглашаться не собирается, но подумывает. Я бы не мутил эту воду, но история с ней - хороший пример того, как тратятся государственные средства.

    И смех, и грех. Гале (пусть будет так) 28 лет. Внешность на четверку, умных мыслей негусто, она это знает сама, всю жизнь работает то в редакции, то в каком-то институте секретарем, обычная женщина. Иногда читает ЖЖ. Почти никогда в ЖЖ не пишет. Недавно развелась. Детей нет.

    Конечно, как все современные девушки, Галя общается в социальных сетях, публикует фотографии, немножко рассказывает о себе и балуется цитатами из мировой классики. Я уверен, самих классиков она не читала.
    Еще до развода Галю стал, как выражаются, "лайкать", симпатичный женатый мужчина средних лет. "Немножко облезлый, но милый". А тут развод, девушку понесло, страницы ее соцсетей покрылись депрессивным контентом, фотографии перешли в черно-белые, и всему миру стало ясно, что Гале плохо.
    Мужчина средних лет написал ей "привет", а потом и больше.
    Не могу цитировать чужую переписку. Перескажу:

    - Не пора ли тебе покинуть ужасную Москву. Нужно отвлечься, посмотреть другие города. Как у тебя с деньгами?

    (У Гали с деньгами плохо, не на все хватает Гале).
    - Могу предложить на выбор три города (список крупных городов глубокой провинции).
    - Сам я живу в... (Четвертое зажопье глубокой провинции)
    - В эти города часто езжу по работе. Мы с тобой можем общаться.

    Галя, на три раза перечитав список торфяных болот, в которые ее зовут "изменить жизнь", уточняет:

    - Что я буду там делать? Поточнее?

    Мужчина средних лет:

    - Работать в городской администрации. Заработная плата 60 тыс. в месяц. Тебе предоставят жилье, само собой, будут оплачивать отдельно. Квартира две-три комнаты. Будешь строить свою жизнь.
    Галя:
    - А кем я буду работать в администрации города Малые Жопки? Никогда в жизни не работала в администрациях.
    Мужчина средних лет:
    - Не волнуйся, не уборщицей.
    Галя:
    - А если я не справлюсь?
    Мужчина:
    - Ты обязательно справишься! Просто нужно будет приезжать на работу, и все. Кстати! Транспорт до работы - автомобиль с шофером. Ну как? Поедешь?
    Как я понял, Галю останавливает одно: провинция. Вот если бы Санкт-Петербург. Или Европа! Она обещала подумать. Я ей напомнил, что "мужчина средних лет" вроде бы женат, но она сказала: "Ерунда, не я, так другая".
    Как считаете, ехать Гале?
    Как считаете, он за свой счет будет ее... устраивать на работу? Конечно, одна Галя много не съест, но сколько у нас по администрациям страны таких "галь"? Половинка зернышка в день... Много зернышек в год."

Государственные Гали - Записки жизнерадостного пессимиста

А сколько разных "оборонсервисов" охвачено)))

----------


## OKA

"У Майсуряна хорошая заметка к юбилею убийства Павла I.

Исполнилось 215 лет со дня смерти, а точнее, убийства императора Павла Первого. В царское время это событие официально именовали «апоплексическим ударом» (и вполголоса шутили при этом: апоплексический удар табакеркой в висок). В советское время отношение к цареубийству 1801 года было довольно неоднозначным.
Например, в книге Льва Никулина «Мёртвая зыбь» и снятом по ней фильме «Операция "Трест» (1968 г.) один из героев, скорее положительный, произносит такую возмущённую тираду, обращаясь к заговорщикам-монархистам 20-х годов:

"Панихиды служите по Николаю Александровичу! А кто Петра Третьего убил? Господа дворяне – Григорий и Алексей Орловы. Григорий – любовник Екатерины. А Павла Петровича, императора, кто убил? Не матросы и латыши, а Талызин, граф Палён и кто там ещё! Господам, значит, дозволено... Сначала всё по-благородному: «Sire, vous devez abdiquer» («Государь, вы должны отречься от престола»). А Николай Зубов: «Чего ещё абдике?» – и фунтовой золотой табакеркой монарха в висок. Я сам эту табакерку в алмазном фонде видел – весь угол смят. А потом набросились на помазанника божия и всего истоптали, как мужички конокрада. И не служили панихиды по невинно убиенному!»
После чего разъярённые монархисты ревут: «Предатель! Смерть ему!» – и в конце концов действительно убивают неуместного оратора.

Году в 1992-м мне попался первый отрывной календарь новой эпохи – всё советское в нём было тщательно вычеркнуто. Но меня поразила фраза на листке от 24 марта: в ней говорилось, что в этот день в 1801 году император Павел Первый скончался от... апоплексического удара. Снова-здорово, значит. Что, значит, теперь снова так тупо станут повторять старую ложь? Как говорил проницательный Талейран, «они ничего не забыли и ничему не научились».

А в советских школьных учебниках обществоведения, по которым я учился, убийство Павла Первого приводилось как яркий пример того, что даже абсолютный монарх должен послушно выполнять волю правящего класса. А если он вздумает пойти против него – его ждёт судьба императора Павла. И приводились иронические слова, которые приписывают мадам де Сталь и действительным автором которых, возможно, является Пушкин: «Правление в России есть самодержавие, ограниченное удавкою». И заметим, никто не ставит по всей нынешней России портретов государя-императора Павла Первого со слоганом «Прости нас, Государь!» Потому что правящий класс никакой вины за это цареубийство не чувствует по сей день – раз низшие сословия отношения к нему не имели...

Какие выводы можно сделать из этого? Очень простые: ежегодная неутихающая истерика «Прости нас, государь!», вскипающая к каждому 17 июля, годовщине гибели Николая II, есть явление сугубо классовое. «Низшим классам», «черни», как их именовали до 1917 года, пытаются привить чувство вины и священного трепета перед «высшими», «природной аристократией», «их благородиями». «Элитой», короче говоря. Когда «элита» разрешает свои мелкие разногласия с божьими помазанниками посредством апоплексических ударов табакеркой в висок, как в марте 1801-го – это её внутреннее дворянское дело. И черни сие не касается. Или, как выразился персонаж романа Никулина, «господам, значит, дозволено...» А вот если священную голубую кровь осмеливаются пролить всякие разночинцы, как в марте 1881-го, когда грохнули Александра II, а то и вовсе «неблагородные», как в июле 1918-го – тогда, конечно, совсем другое дело...

Александр Майсурян

Публицист.ru - «Прости нас, Государь!» Из истории самодержавия, ограниченного удавкой - цинк

Действительно, будут ли по случаю юбилея монархические общества развешивать по России плакаты и просить от имени народа прощения за убийство Павла ?"

Прости нас, государь... - Colonel Cassad

"Аве Цезарь!"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

*Потрясающе*!

Москва. 5 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Президент РФ Владимир Путин объявил о создании в РФ Национальной гвардии на базе Внутренних войск МВД.

"Решение принято, мы создаем новый федеральный орган исполнительной власти на базе Внутренних войск МВД, создаем Национальную гвардию, которая будет заниматься борьбой с терроризмом, организованной преступностью, в тесном контакте с МВД продолжит исполнять те функции, которые исполняли подразделения ОМОН, СОБРа и т.д.", - сказал президент на встрече с главой МВД Виктором Колокольцевым, главой ФСКН Виктором Ивановым и командующим Внутренними войсками МВД Виктором Золотовым.

"Мы зафиксируем это, как мы это и обсуждали с министром внутренних дел, не только в указе, но и в будущем федеральном законе с тем, чтобы не было никакого разнобоя, с тем, чтобы все работало четко и слажено", - сказал Путин.

"Очень рассчитываю, что войска Национальной гвардии будут также эффективно выполнять свои задачи, как это было до сих пор, и усилят свою работу на тех направлениях, которые считаются приоритетными", - добавил он.

Президент напомнил, что вопрос совершенствования работы правоохранительных органов и, в частности, их силовой составляющей уже обсуждался ранее. "Мы думали над тем, как нам улучшить работу по всем направлениям, в том числе связанную с борьбой с терроризмом, с организованной преступностью, с незаконным оборотом наркотиков", - сказал Путин.
http://www.interfax.ru/russia/502170

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> *Потрясающе*!


Также ФМС и ФСКН переподчинены МВД.

----------


## Avia M

> Также ФМС и ФСКН переподчинены МВД.


При условии, что в упомянутых ведомствах, насколько я знаю основную нагрузку несли сотрудники МВД...

----------


## Казанец

Самое важное: Путин объявил о создании в РФ *подчинённой лично ему* Национальной гвардии. Т.е. он не доверяет уже даже ФСО, что логично. Возраст берёт своё и год от года паранойя будет только усиливаться. Вспомним Иосифа Виссарионовича (сравнение неудачное конечно): в 1952г. работники спецслужб были одной из наиболее страдающих от репрессий групп населения СССР.

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Самое важное: Путин объявил о создании в РФ *подчинённой лично ему* Национальной гвардии. Т.е. он не доверяет уже даже ФСО, что логично.


Не смешите...

Указ Президента РФ от 21.05.2012 № 636 (ред. от 02.02.2016) "О структуре федеральных органов исполнительной власти":

*I. Федеральные министерства, федеральные службы и федеральные агентства, руководство деятельностью которых осуществляет Президент Российской Федерации, федеральные службы и федеральные агентства, подведомственные этим федеральным министерствам:*

_Министерство внутренних дел Российской Федерации

Министерство Российской Федерации по делам гражданской обороны, чрезвычайным ситуациям и ликвидации последствий стихийных бедствий

Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации
Федеральное агентство по делам Содружества Независимых Государств, соотечественников, проживающих за рубежом, и по международному гуманитарному сотрудничеству

Министерство обороны Российской Федерации
Федеральная служба по военно-техническому сотрудничеству
Федеральная служба по техническому и экспортному контролю
Федеральное агентство специального строительства

Министерство юстиции Российской Федерации
Федеральная служба исполнения наказаний
Федеральная служба судебных приставов

Государственная фельдъегерская служба Российской Федерации (федеральная служба)

Служба внешней разведки Российской Федерации (федеральная служба)

Федеральная служба безопасности Российской Федерации (федеральная служба)

Федеральная служба войск национальной гвардии Российской Федерации (федеральная служба)

Федеральная служба Российской Федерации по контролю за оборотом наркотиков (федеральная служба)

Федеральная служба охраны Российской Федерации (федеральная служба)

Федеральная служба по финансовому мониторингу (федеральная служба)

Главное управление специальных программ Президента Российской Федерации (федеральное агентство)

Управление делами Президента Российской Федерации (федеральное агентство)._

Источник: КонсультантПлюс.

Внутренние войска (на основе чего создаётся Национальная гвардия) были частью МВД, а руководство этого федерального министерства осуществлялось Президентом Российской Федерации.

----------


## Казанец

Да мне, честно говоря, вообще глубоко начихать и на него, и на его национальную гвардию, хотя в текущих реалиях пусть бы сидел подольше. Пусть уж лучше так, чем как в укропии. Ну а мы потихонечку вымрем все. Ну да и ладно, это не наши проблемы уже.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В своё время Стэнфордский университет провёл исследования судеб и конца карьеры 108 диктаторов, отстранённых от власти в разных странах мира в послевоенный период. Так вот лишь 9 из них утратили власть в результате народных волнений, революций и тому подобных явлений с массовым участием населения. Остальные 99 были убиты, заточены в зендан или изгнаны из своей страны в результате дворцовых заговоров, т.е. своим ближайшим окружением. Нетрудно посчитать, что шансы быть отравленным или задушенным подушкой своими собственными охранниками у любого диктатора в 11 раз выше, чем быть свергнутым какой-нибудь серо-буро-малиновой революцией. Опять же вспомним Иосифа Виссарионовича, больного старика, сутки лежавшего ещё живым на полу в луже мочи.

----------


## Avia M

Президент Украины Петр Порошенко заявил, что в ходе телефонного разговора с президентом России Владимиром Путиным был согласован "алгоритм освобождения" бывшей украинской военнослужащей Надежды Савченко путем ее обмена на Александра Александрова и Евгения Ерофеева.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Порошенко заявил, что он согласовал с Путиным "алгоритм освобождения" Савченко

----------


## OKA

> Президент Украины Петр Порошенко заявил, что в ходе телефонного разговора с президентом России Владимиром Путиным был согласован "алгоритм освобождения" бывшей украинской военнослужащей Надежды Савченко путем ее обмена на Александра Александрова и Евгения Ерофеева.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Порошенко заявил, что он согласовал с Путиным "алгоритм освобождения" Савченко


"Москва. 19 апреля. INTERFAX.RU - Адвокаты осужденных в Украине российских граждан Александра Александрова и Евгения Ерофеева решили, что не будут обжаловать приговор, вынесенный Голосеевским судом Киева, заявила адвокат Оксана Соколовская.

"Мы считаем приговор незаконным, но обжаловать не будем", - сказала она "Интерфаксу" во вторник, подчеркнув, что это совместное решение защиты россиян.

Накануне коллегия судей Голосеевского районного суда города Киева приговорила Ерофеева и Александрова к лишению свободы на 14 лет.

"Ерофеева признать виновным в совершении преступлений... и назначить наказание по совокупности преступлений путем поглощения менее сурового наказания более суровым. Окончательное наказание Ерофееву суд определяет в виде лишения свободы на 14 лет с конфискацией всего имущества", - говорилось в приговоре.

"Александрова признать виновным... и назначить наказание по совокупности преступлений путем поглощения менее сурового наказания более суровым, окончательное наказание суд определяет в виде лишения свободы на 14 лет с конфискацией всего имущества, которое является собственностью осужденного", - отмечалось в вердикте.

Согласно приговору, "Ерофеев и Александров признаются виновными... в ведении агрессивной войны по предварительному сговору группой лиц, содействии деятельности террористической организации по предварительному сговору группы лиц... осуществлении теракта... применении оружия для провокации военного конфликта по предварительному сговору группой лиц".

В то же время судьи не признали доказанными обвиненияпо статьям УК Украины о контрабанде оружия, ношении оружия без разрешения и "нарушении правил пресечения временно оккупированных территорий".

Начало строка отбывания подсудимыми наказания считается с 18 апреля 2016 года, при этом засчитан срок предварительного заключения - с 16 мая 2015 года по 17 апреля 2016 года включительно. Приговор должен вступить в силу через 10 дней с момента оглашения, если решение суда не будет обжаловано в апелляционном порядке.

Россияне Александров и Евгений Ерофеев были задержаны украинскими военными 16 мая 2015 года в районе луганского города Счастье, как утверждали в Киеве, при попытке захватить стратегический мост. Оба были ранены.

Россиян, которых на Украине посчитали российскими военнослужащими, заподозрили в участии в террористической деятельности и арестовали. В Минобороны РФ заявили, что на момент задержания Ерофеев и Александров не являлись действующими российскими военнослужащими."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/504562


Вытаскивать бойцов надо без вопросов , хотя обмен "наводчицы" представляется неравноценным- целого депутата зрады, всех евро чего-то там мандатов, лицо с  майдана- на ополченцев. Вот  если б к ним ещё оставшихся россиян (не говоря уж об местных бойцах и гражданах Новороссии) на бандеровцев без шума в сми поменяли... Предположительно (если обмен состоится) , накал русофобии взлетит до небес)) выход из турмы "каравая" покажется утренником в детсаду)) По европам с шумом повезут "лечить-показывать" после застенков "кровавага диктатара"))) Это не в демократическом Гуантанамо пятнашку чалиться под "Металлику" с водичкой на морду и пр. гуманными методами криптоанализа  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю такое "лицо майдана", вскорости после воссоединения с Киевом, спишут за ненадобностью. Прецеденты с "коляской" и др., более суровые, имеются. По подробностям обмена, наш Верховный, сделает всё красиво...

Тут вон чего, посерьезнее... :Smile: 
Президент Литвы Валдас Адамкус заявил, что Литва не собирается требовать от России возмещения ущерба от советской оккупации через международные правовые институты. Об этом он сообщил в интервью "Независимой Газете". Адамкус подчеркнул, что считает возмещение этого ущерба вопросом исторической справедливости. По его мнению, в течение пяти десятилетий Литва была незаконно оккупирована Советским Союзом и Россия, ставшая правопреемницей СССР, должна принять на себя ответственность за это.
Компенсация за оккупацию

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю такое "лицо майдана", вскорости после воссоединения с Киевом, спишут за ненадобностью. Прецеденты с "коляской" и др., более суровые, имеются. По подробностям обмена, наш Верховный, сделает всё красиво...
> 
> Тут вон чего, посерьезнее...
> Президент Литвы Валдас Адамкус заявил, что Литва не собирается требовать от России возмещения ущерба от советской оккупации через международные правовые институты. Об этом он сообщил в интервью "Независимой Газете". Адамкус подчеркнул, что считает возмещение этого ущерба вопросом исторической справедливости. По его мнению, в течение пяти десятилетий Литва была незаконно оккупирована Советским Союзом и Россия, ставшая правопреемницей СССР, должна принять на себя ответственность за это.
> Компенсация за оккупацию


Ну насчёт "сделает красиво" видно будет. Перед олимпийской перемогой выпустили тех, про кого на Западе изнылись (на г. изошли просто :Biggrin:  )) , а Обама и пр. Меркели в игнор её, да и турки потом финт ушами отчебучили))

А посеръёзнее- ну это они зря затеяли с компенсацией за СССР)) Там с Петровских времён много чего интересного было- от выкупа у шведов этойКурляндии до латышских стрелков, Вильно, Клайпеды и пр. Восточных Пруссий)) Там глядишь линию Керзона пересмотреть  и поляков с чехами за Судеты и Данциги подтащить можно будет)) Много чего интересного на карте в 20 веке поменялось)) Теперь вот бандерштат по швам трещит и т.д.


Дополню в  обсуждение тех же тем : 
"Москва, 20 Апреля 2016, 15:57 — REGNUM   Освобождение диверсантки Надежды Савченко станет колоссальным прецедентом, который послужит легитимации военных преступлений. Такое мнение высказал директор Института политических исследований, член Общественной палаты РФ Сергей Марков, выступая 20 апреля в программе «Время покажет» на Первом канале.

«Дело Савченко исключительно важное. Это первый случай, когда Россия осудила украинского военнослужащего за военное преступление — за убийство журналистов и мирных граждан. Это колоссальный прецедент», — заявил Марков.

«Если Запад вызывает Савченко к себе, то показывает всем остальным: вы можете убивать любое количество мирных жителей, любое количество россиян, любое количество журналистов. Вы будете спасены, вы станете национальными героями и депутатами парламента», — заявил политолог.

«А наша задача — показать, что если ты военный преступник, то ты будешь гнить в тюрьме. Никакого героизма. Никакой свободы», — подчеркнул Марков."

Подробности: http://regnum.ru/news/polit/2122489.html 

Ещё мнение : http://regnum.ru/news/polit/2122442.html



Из обсуждения "претензий" у Д.Пучкова :

"Я из Риги. По местным "стандартам" коренной латышь. Второе поколение в семье, знающее русский язык. Сам учился у русских учителей ( огромное им спасибо за лучшее образование в мире ). Для меня и многих моих сверстников 30 лет вполне очевиден "ущерб" от СССР - дороги, заводы, дома, вся инфраструктура - на обломках которой ещё как-то существует Латвия. Про деятельность этой комиссии слышим уже второй десяток лет, но нигде так и не была представлена методология подсчетов, сами расчеты, да и юридическое основание подобных действий. Заметил, что тема эта всплывает во время кризисов в правящей коолиции, на второй-третий год работы очередного парламента, когда нет денег не то что на реформы, а даже на поддержание прошлого уровня жизни населения ( медицина, образование, соц. гарантии). Для местного населения это представляется как основная причина падения уровня жизни. Но прошлые выборы показали, что латыши уже мало верят националистам и евролибералам, и больше поддерживают партии которые на восток смотрят как на партнёра и не врага. ( хотя и эти партии уже успели предать избирателей побратавшись с евро либералами и националистами по вопросам Евросоюза, беженцев, усиления налогового гнёта). Для многих местных очередной перл этой комиссии прошёл мало замеченным. Люди перестают верить в сказку об "оккупации", ведь за 25 лет новая Латвия ничем не смогла доказать свою успешность вне СССР. Знаковым явлением можно считать то, что некоторые борцы за свободу Латвии начала 90-х ( националисты) открыто заявляют о необходимости выхода из НАТО, ЕС, и разварота внешней политики на восток. По-этому, Дмитрий Юрьевич, вместе с русскими смеёмся над этой глупостью, и ожидаем искрамётного ответа Вешнякова и Лаврова. А на местных за 25 лет эта националистическая пропаганда действовать перестаёт, уже привился иммунитет, ведь видно же, что 25 лeт Neatkarīgās Latvijas ( независимой Латвии ), страну практически уничтожили."

http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051617193#41


"Краткая история вечно оккупированной Латвии  вчера, 10:03 | Андрей Малосолов

Лимитрофная страна Латвия, страна, от которой в Европе и мире совершенно ничего не зависит, предъявляет России счет в 185 млрд евро «за советскую оккупацию».

Это говорит страна, которая на протяжение последних 10 (!) веков была провинцией или несколькими провинциями других государств, включая многовековое нахождение в составе Российской Империи.

Предъявляет счет страна, в которой реальная независимость после революции в России, была всего несколько лет, а затем Латвия снова вошла под протекторат другого государства, потом была изъята из-под надзора Германии в 1939, потом была снова оккупирована Германией в 1941, а затем снова возвращена под лоно Советского Союза, со штрафом за неблагонадежность, в виде ссылки части коллаборационистов в Siberia and Tartaria.

Предъявляет счет страна, в которой формально коренная нация — латыши, не основала и не построила НИ одного города на территории современной Латвии.

Ганзейская, датская, немецкая, шведская, русская Рига. 

Лиепая, основанная как немецкая Либау или Либава. Елгава (где советские оккупанты воздвигли знаменитый автомобильный завод РАФ), основанный как немецкий Миттау, с 1795 русский город Митава. 

Вентспилс, Родина Леши Молодого, основан в XIII веке Тевтонским орденом как Виндау, затем русский Виндава. 

Сердце Латвии — Кулдига в Курземе, заложил в 1242 году ландмейстер Тевтонского ордена Дитрих фон Грюнинген, при основании назывался Голдинген. 

Юрмала, основой которой стали немецкий Шлокк (ныне Слока), Дуббельне и Кеммерн (ныне Кемери), стали государственным курортом Российской империи в 1838 году, после открытия там грязевых и минеральных источников. 

Валмиера, основанная русскими князьями как… Владимир; далее Владимир, Володимер, Владимирец, Володимерец, Владимирец Ливонский, Wolmaria, Wolmahr, Waldemer, Wolmar и Вольмар — уже немецкие названия. 

Даугавпилс, основанный как Двинск, русский Двинск, на русской реке Двина! 

Екабпилс, при основании, с одной стороны немецкий замок Кройсбург, с другой — русское старообрядческое селение Гельмгольфская слобода; далее Якобштадт, где в 1683 году родилась Марта Скавронская — впоследствии первая русская императрица, Екатерина I; далее город в составе Российской Империи. 

Резекне, основанный как Розиттен — немецкий, польский, литовский, шведский, с 1772 года русский Режица (вы еще не падаете от смеха под стул?). 

Огре, город, чье название было производным от русского слова угрИ, в смысле речная рыба; росту Огре способствовало открытие в 1861 году Риго-Двинской железной дороги — внимание! — дорога была построена проклятыми русскими оккупантами в составе Российской Империи! 

Тукумс, резиденция геррмейстеров Ливонского ордена Туккум. Гробиня, начавшаяся как шведское поселение Гробин, далее немецкий Зеебург, далее как всегда наше все. 

Город с романтическим названием Зилупе — Основан в 1900 году как железнодорожная станция Розеновская на линии Москва — Виндава. В 1900 году Латвия была в составе кого, Зимбабве? 

Алуксне, при основании русский город Волысть (Алысть), далее немецкий Мариенбург. Виляны, русско-белорусские Велоны. 

Варякляны, немецкий Варкланд, потом польское захолустье, после раздела Польши в 1772 году Варакляны отошли Российской империи. 

Цесис, до крестовых походов — русское селение Кесь, затем замок Венден Ливонского ордена, бесконечное место противостояния русских, немцев, шведов, датчан, поляков и литовцев, где в 1275 году дружина латгалов, нынешних латышей, впервые презентовала нынешний красно-белый флаг Латвии. 

Саласпилс, старейший город нынешней Латвии, основанный первым епископом Риги Мейнхардом (угадайте, кто он по национальности?) в 1186 году; во Вторую Мировую потомки Мейнхарда устроили здесь детский концлагерь. А вот в разгар кровавой советской оккупации в 1950—1960-х годах Саласпилс стал главным центром производства электрической энергии и научных исследований. Это — участок гидроэлектростанции на реке Даугаве и главной термоэлектрической электростанции, которые снабжают большую часть Риги электричеством.

А вот кое-что свеженькое. Айзкрауле, возник в 1960 году в связи со строительством Плявиньской ГЭС и получил имя посёлок им. Петра Стучки. Внимание! — город возник прямо во время проклятой советской оккупации, и надо же, оккупанты построили угнетенному латышскому народу ГЭС, вот паскуды же!

Или вот еще пример варварства оккупантов — город Броцены. Промышленность создана в советские годы, представлена следующими предприятиями: цементно-шиферный комбинат, спирто-крахмальный завод, добыча известняка в местном карьере. В 1968 году население составляло 5,1 тыс. жителей, сейчас, в годы счастливой латвийской независимости менее 3 тысяч человек — падение населения почти в два раза и за такой период, за какой все даже самые убогие города мира вырастали в 2−3 раза.

Как вы поняли, я обозначил основные города Латвии, совсем уж в крохах и хуторах копаться не будем, но представление о том, кто тут оккупанты, поверхностное, но имеется.

Латыши, как и эстонцы, не основали и не построили НИ одного города, ни одной крепости, ни одного укрепрайона, который бы сохранился до наших дней. Такого печального результата не встретишь и в самых отсталых странах Европы, Азии, обеих Америк. Разве что Африка, да и то, далеко не вся, может похвастать таким же великолепным государственным строительством.

Нынешние латышские и эстонские правительства чем-то похожи на черное правительство ЮАР, которое после свержения Апартеида переименовывает построенные белыми бурами и англичанами, но никак не неграми, города, вроде Претории, Йоханнесбурга, Блюмфонтейна, Сан-Сити в свои свазулумапутуленды. Только в ЮАР бурские, английские и французские имена и фамилии пока не переименовывают, а в демократической Латвии любую русскую, белорусскую, украинскую фамилию, кроме английской и американской, переименовывают на свой лад, зачем-то добавляя окончание «с» (Ивановс, Кричулськис, Авдеевс, Сискинс (это так не повезло Шишкиным).

Кстати, негры в Латвии довольно распространены. Это от слова «не граждане», «Aliens». Всем известная, но умалчиваемая форма национальной сегрегации, но только не негров в Южной Африке времен Апартеида, а русскоязычных жителй страны. В XXI веке, да.

Единственное, что дает право латышам быть хозяевами нынешней Лавтии, это то, что латгалы, не мешая никому и работая на барина 10 веков в своих хуторах, жили среди шведов, датчан, немцев, русских, поляков и литвоцев в этих краях. И непонятно, почему, эти нации, и разрушавшие, и строившие Латвию, давшие латышам образование, университеты, грамоту и азбуку, не имеют право на свои автономии и языки в Латвии XXI века? Почему два десятка лет «латышской независимости» до 1939 года, дают латышам право считать себя титульной нацией Латвии, а немцы, русские и поляки таких прав не имеют?

Ну, и в конце немного унылой «советской оккупационной», за что Рута Паздере клянчит у России 185 млрд евро.

К 1965 году производительность труда в Латвии выросла в 65 раз по сравнению с 1940-м. За 20 послевоенных лет экономический потенциал Латвии вырос в 17,4 раза (1740%). Темпы развития Латвии были в 2 раза выше общесоюзных. Построены заводы: «Автоэлектроприбор», «Гидрометприбор», Рижский дизелестроительный завод, Рижский электроламповый завод ВЭФ, завод микроавтобусов РАФ и десятки других. А примерно 25% ВВП нынешней Латвии дают российские платежи за транзит по построенным СССР нефтепроводам. Оккупантасы и есть."

https://www.ridus.ru/news/218779

Пора проводить референдум по федерализации Латвии и придания латгальскому и русскому языку статуса государственного)) 

Про цифры : http://regnum.ru/news/economy/2121259.html

Финальный абзац с неверными выводами- из наты их , конечно не выгонят (форпост типа), цифры познавательные (если не с потолка))


Долгий, но тезисный ролик :





К скорому 146  Дню Рождения Ленина : 

http://medved-olympus.livejournal.com/63776.html

http://medved-olympus.livejournal.com/51817.html

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 22 апр — РИА Новости. Представители Центрального и московского городского комитетов КПРФ в день рождения основателя советского социалистического государства Владимира Ленина возложат цветы к его Мавзолею на Красной площади в Москве, в церемонии планирует принять участие американский боец смешанных единоборств Джефф Монсон.

"В пятницу, 22 апреля 2016 года, в день рождения вождя мирового пролетариата и основателя первого в мире социалистического государства ЦК и МГК КПРФ организуют возложение цветов к Мавзолею Владимира Ильича Ленина на Красной площади", — сообщает пресс-служба партии.

В церемонии примут участие руководители партии, депутаты Госдумы и региональных парламентов, коммунисты Москвы и области, представители общественных организаций. Также присоединиться к КПРФ планирует боец Монсон, который не раз заявлял о желании получить гражданство России. В четверг с ним встретился лидер российских коммунистов Геннадий Зюганов.

"Прошла встреча борца смешанного стиля Джеффа Монсона с лидером КПРФ Геннадием Зюгановым по инициативе Монсона. Он не скрывает своих левых взглядов… Он прочитал очень много работ (кубинского революционера Эрнесто – ред.) Че Гевары, очень много читал выступлений Фиделя Кастро, читал работы Ленина, ему это все близко", — сказал РИА Новости депутат Госдумы от Компартии Александр Ющенко.

Парламентарий пояснил, что Монсон сам высказал пожелание присутствовать на возложении цветов к Мавзолею Ленина. "Он будет присутствовать. Я подарил ему куртку КПРФ. Геннадий Андреевич Зюганов подарил ему газету "Правда" и свою работу", — добавил Ющенко."

РИА Новости :

Боец Джефф Монсон в день рождения Ленина возложит цветы к Мавзолею | РИА Новости






"Митинг за свободу в Интернете        April 21st, 8:04

    23 апреля, в субботу, в 15 часов на площади Краснопресненской заставы у монумента героям революции 1905 года  состоится митинг против уголовных дел за репосты и лайки в социальных сетях.

    Жертвами этой, по нашему мнению, противозаконной карательной практики стали уже многие  и если не остановить эту гнусную карательную моду, то она разрушит последние остатки свобод в России.

    Итак, 23 апреля, в 15 часов, суббота."

Эдуард Лимонов


Вот и дОжили до светлых времён либерастии, когда за свободу лайков и перeпостов в сети людям необходимо митинговать... Куды котицца, энтот бьютыфул ворлд))

----------


## Avia M

Джефф "красавчег". Возложение цветов перед боем... Возможно событие станет ритуалом (в случае победы)  :Smile: 

Эдуард Вениаминович список пострадавших не огласил, возможно на мероприятии... Кст., интересно почему ПАСЕ отмалчивается?

----------


## OKA

> ...Эдуард Вениаминович список пострадавших не огласил, возможно на мероприятии... Кст., интересно почему ПАСЕ отмалчивается?


Подробнее :

Нашего читателя осудили за репост статьи о фашизме | Красные Советы - цинк

"PS. Ситуация примечательна торжествующим маразмом, когда недавний "нацист на ВГТРК", который хотел, чтобы его любили, никак не встречает реакции со стороны гос.органов, а тут человек  антифашистских взглядов, их пропагандирующий и выступающий против укоренение фашистских идей на Украине и в Прибалтике подвергается преследованию внутри страны. Тут наоборот казалось бы надо поддерживать распространение материалов вскрывающих сущность и механизмы фашизма, разъясняющих его отличительные признаки, показывающих последствия реализации фашизма на практике. Вместо этого чиновные дуболомы бьют антифашиста законом по голове. То-то фашики в "партнерских" государствах порадуются такому "подарку". Такой себе самострел государства за 1000 рублей.
Разумеется, поводом для этого маразма могла послужить деятельность Шептухина связанная с сбором помощи для Новороссии (как это уже ранее бывало с "лимоновцами"), но если в чью то не очень светлую голову пришла идея достать Шептухина через подобный маразм, то выглядит это со стороны как откровенное вредительство."

Самострел за 1000 рублей - Colonel Cassad



Квачков и Навальный- какие разные судьбы...Полковник всю жизнь Отечеству служил, но под амнистию от 9мая попадают "розовые тапочки". Другой прекрасно "оппозиционировал" с лесом в области под руководством известного персонажа в компании укропатриотки Маши , а теперь под могучим крылом госдепа процветает. 
"И где они теперь"...

----------


## Avia M

*ОКА*, спасибо за подробности. Со стороны напоминает тему из разряда "свободу Юрию Деточкину".

В тему о пропаганде уже обменивались репликами. https://youtu.be/g9kzkBlJlRY

Из "новенького".
«Главной военной прокуратурой сообщено о подозрении в совершении ряда тяжких и особо тяжких преступлений против Украины командующему Черноморского флота РФ вице-адмиралу А. Витко... В соответствии с требованиями уголовного процессуального законодательства Украины после вручения подозрения и вызова на допрос 25 апреля 2016 года Главной военной прокуратурой будет объявлен розыск и внесены ходатайство в суд об избрании Витко А.В. меры пресечения в виде содержания под стражей, осуществление специального предварительного расследования и направления обвинительного акта в суд в кратчайший срок»,

Оригинал новости RT на русском:
https://russian.rt.com/article/160018

Интересно, всех жителей полуострова с паспортами РФ, планируют вызывать?

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 22 апреля. /ТАСС/. Госдума приняла в третьем, окончательном, чтении законопроект об упрощенном порядке предоставления вида на жительство в РФ беженцам с Украины.

Согласно пояснительной записке, поправки внесены в закон "О правовом положении иностранных граждан в РФ". Речь идет о предоставлении возможности получить в упрощенном порядке вида на жительство иностранцам, имеющим статус беженца и ставшим участниками программы по добровольному переселению в РФ, а также членам их семей.

Закон, говорится в сопроводительных документах, "позволит получить вид на жительство в РФ указанной категорией иностранных граждан без оформления разрешения на временное проживание, а также без соблюдения условия о сроке проживания в России и пятилетнем сроке действия такого вида на жительство". "Вид на жительство будет выдаваться на срок действия свидетельства участника государственной программы", - отмечают разработчики.

В пояснительной записке указывается, что на территорию России в экстренном массовом порядке прибыли и находятся в настоящее время более 1 млн граждан Украины, из которых около 325 тыс. обратились за предоставлением убежища в РФ. Заявления об участии в государственной программе подали около 120 тыс. украинцев. Анализ возрастных групп участников госпрограммы из числа рассматриваемой категории граждан Украины показывает, что подавляющее большинство из них (70%, или порядка 84 тыс. человек) - в возрасте от 18 до 60 лет, то есть относится к трудоспособному населению.

Получение вида на жительство после трудоустройства позволит украинским переселенцам арендовать жилье, зарегистрироваться по месту пребывания и воспользоваться ипотечным кредитом для покупки собственного жилья, подчеркивается в сопроводительных документах.

Закон, в случае его одобрения Советом Федерации и подписания президентом РФ, вступит в силу по истечении 90 дней после его официального опубликования."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Госдума ввела упрощенный порядок выдачи вида на жительство в РФ для беженцев с Украины


Пусть приезжают, в т.ч. адмиралы, генералы и просто хорошие люди- бандерштат на американских штыках и печеньках ещё постоит, пока там всё переделят и поразграбят буржуи))



"Джефф Монсон в день рождения Ленина посетил мавзолей вместе с Зюгановым

Коммунизм – это путь в будущее, уверен спортсмен



Боец ММА Джефф Монсон © / Евгений Гаврилов / АиФ	

Москва, 22 апреля - АиФ-Москва.	

Боец смешанных единоборств из США Джефф Монсон, в прошлом году получивший российский паспорт, в день рождения «вождя коммунизма» Владимира Ленина посетил мавзолей на Красной площади вместе с депутатами КПРФ, передает ТАСС.

Борец по смешанным боевым искусствам Джефф Монсон. Победа в партии: Джефф Монсон и 7 спортсменов с партийными билетами
Коммунисты начали шествие от памятника Жукову. Монсон возглавил колонну сторонников КПРФ вместе с лидером партии Геннадием Зюгановым. Однако, в отличие от остальных участников мероприятия, спортсмен предпочел строгому костюму и красному галстуку спортивную одежду и футболку с надписью «СССР», отмечает корреспондент агентства.

Монсон рассказал, что первый раз побывал в мавзолее. После выхода из него он заявил, что «коммунизм – это путь в будущее» и что он решил присоединиться к шествию КПРФ, потому что «это путь равенства и свободы для всех людей».

Накануне Геннадий Зюганов пригласил Монсона к сотрудничеству с КПРФ. Ранее боец заявлял, что членство в коммунистической партии – самая большая его мечта."

http://images.aif.ru/009/021/e27effa...7f6ba52e75.JPG




С Монсоном можно и в коммунисты за компанию)))





> .. Со стороны напоминает тему из разряда "свободу Юрию Деточкину".В тему о пропаганде уже обменивались репликами...


Да))  Моё остаётся прежним- глупо смешивать дела моделизма, реконструкции и коллекционирования с вражеской идеологической пропагандой. Моменты скользкие- часто (если не всегда ) это связано с компанейщиной, выслуживанием перед "начальством" или тупо устранение неугодных , в т.ч. в конкурентной борьбе (как в 30-х в обществе и организациях СССР). "А судьи кто?" , что называется. Это тоже момент интересный- большинство за введение высшей меры, но при нынешних обстоятельства "щепки" могут "лесом" оказаться. А уж неугодных зачистят на раз))

----------


## Avia M

И моё остаётся прежним- пусть детишки подрастут, и осознанно идут в "магазин для взрослых" моделировать- реконструировать...  :Smile: 

В тему. "Тянут-потянут"...
Москва согласилась на отсрочку проведения слушаний по делу о долге Киева, сообщает украинский минфин.

Читайте далее: http://izvestia.ru/news/611179#ixzz46ZZzzsMA

Плюс. Из новейшего...

В Черноморском флоте РФ сообщили, что никаких писем от военной прокуратуры Украины командующий ЧФ вице-адмирал Александр Витко не получал и даже не знал об их существовании.

Оригинал новости RT на русском:
https://russian.rt.com/article/160031

----------


## OKA

> И моё остаётся прежним- пусть детишки подрастут, и осознанно идут в "магазин для взрослых" моделировать- реконструировать...  ...


Ну не знаю- в детстве желание собрать коллекцию лучших истребителей IIWW упиралось в отсутствие в доступе моделей стран "оси" в 72-м. Про чешский "мессер" написаны тома))
 А современная (на тот момент) авиация была представлена одиноким ( и прекрасным))) нововским "ягуаром", ГДРошным Су-7 и белорусским МиГ-21. "Копры" были малодоступны не только лишь в провинциях. Остальные "изделия" были коряво-немасштабными. Ну ешё впечатляли Ан-2 и Ми-8 в "полтиннике" .

Небольшим утешением служили "японцы" из "ММ", но с бумагой была отдельная тема- не всем специфика буммоделей подходит. Но тема была богатая в СССР, да и в европах сейчас не угасла. Качество проработки моделей с компьютеризацией, лазерными резками, афтемаркетом и пр. яркими красками выросло до небес. Что, к сожалению, не помогает расширять моделистские увлечения в "массах". 

В общем ситуацию "сначала пусть вырастут" не поддерживаю)) Могу представить только такой момент идеологический, например :

"Держи хлопчик сборную/собранную модель "мессера", на котором летал лучший белокурый бестий, дядя Хартман, и к ней фигурку в 16 масштабе, где он с хероическим жел.крестом и в белой кружевной европейской рубашке  :Biggrin: 
А ещё вот тебе каска , в которой твой дедушка на Волыни хероически боролся с польскими сепарами и их семьями- вырастешь будешь реконструкцию на Донбассе делать."

"Поразжигал" наверное))

Познавательная статья : 

День Рождения Ленина - Colonel Cassad

"К дню рождения Владимира Ильича Ленина статья французского писателя Анри Барбюса о Ленине как человеке на основе его переписки.
Статья из книги "Глазами человечества".



На протяжении почти четверти века Ленин шаг за шагом, исподволь готовил самый потрясающий  переворот в истории человечества. Всем своим существом он отдался стоящей перед ним задаче. В течение всех этих лет он не переставал быть подлинным вождем п вдохновителем движения; он был тем, кто нанес рассчитанный, решающий удар, преобразивший в октябре 1917 года облик всего мира и изменивший течение мировой истории. На карте мира среди капиталистического
хаоса возникла социалистическая страна...

Личные письма знаменитых людей обычно, если можно так выразиться, несколько умаляют их величие. Кое-кому приятно видеть таких людей уменьшенными до нормальных человеческих размеров в этих небольших листках бумаги, отражающих настроение часа или минуты. Читая письма, можно обнаружить «маленькие» стороны великого человека, что, впрочем, не делает такого рода чтение мейее интересным и поучительным... Но с письмами Ленина дело обстоит иначе.
Только у поверхностного наблюдателя, представляющего собой пресловутый образец так называемого «среднего человека», может создаться ложное впечатление, будто Ленин в данпом случае отделим от своего политического дела. В человеке, который с нетерпением ждет новостей от родпых, просит прислать книги и кратко сообщает о своей частной жизни и об окружающей его обстановке, виден Титан, который ни на минуту не должен был и не мог перестать бороться за Революцию. Письма Ленина, может быть, в большей степени, чем какой-либо другой документ, вышедший из-под пера этого гиганта современной истории, показывает слияпие и взаимопроникновение его личности и его дела.
Но в этих письмах приоткрывается и ощущается главным  образом одна из особенностей Ленина как исторической личности, одна из сторон его деятельности революционного борца — его облик «профессионального революционера».

...Сохранилась лишь часть переписки Ленина. Его адресаты подвергались постоянным преследованиям со стороны охранки (царской тайной полиции), никогда не терявшей их из виду как близких родственников активного революционера
и как людей, которые сами занимаются революционной деятельностью. Их жизнь была полна частыми и поспешными переменами местожительства, обысками, арестами или ссылками. Неудивительно, что многие письма потеряны для нас либо потому, что они попали в руки полиции, либо потому, что их получатели опасались, как бы. эти письма их не скомпрометировали. Без сомнения, такова судьба наболее «интересных», так называемых «химических» писем, написанных симпатическими чернилами на обороте гостиничного счета или на листке с отрывком из стихотворения, или таким же способом нанесенных между строк книги либо научного журнала.

Одна из сестер Ленина, Анна Ильинична Елизарова, рассказывает по этому поводу, как, гостя у брата в Париже в 1901 и 1902 годах, она обнаружила особую способность выбирать на ощупь книги, бумага которых была особенно пригодна
для тайнописи. Приобретая книги, она вызывала величайшее удивление парижских букинистов, не понимавших, почему их покупательница проявляет такой повышенный интерес к бумаге подержанных книг, весьма разнообразных по содержанию.
Наконец, многие письма совсем не дошли по назначению. Это письма, перехваченные департаментом полиции и вызвавшие его особый интерес. Письма долго путешествовали кружным путем и иной раз проходили через руки трех или четырех посредников. Они пересекали множество границ и каждый раз подвергались двойной проверке, «...очень уж трудно в нашем (и твоем и моем особенно)) положении вести переписку, как хочется...», — пишет Ленин в одном из писем к сестре Марии. Это относилось, конечпо, и к остальным его корреспондентам, включая и старую мать...

Уцелевшие письма, избежавшие всех этих ловушек и преследований, носят отпечаток тяжелых условий, в которых они появились на свет. Их автор должен всегда считаться с тем фактом, что охранка будет внимательно и с пристрастием читать, разбирать и анализировать написанные им строки. Кроме того, он рассчитывает если не на прозорливость своих корреспондентов, то, во всяком случае, на их большую проницательность. Во многих письмах встречаются довольно своеобразные выражения, на первый взгляд очень неясные намеки, неожиданные и странные имена. Почти никогда лица, о которых идет речь, не называются их настоящими именами. В одном из писем Ленин спрашивает, что поделывает «китайский путешественник
», желая узнать о своем друге молодости и товарище по Самарской группе А. Скляренко, служившем тогда на железной дороге в Маньчжурии. Когда Ленин просит передать свои лучшие пожелания гпольским друзьям», это значит, что он хочет узнать о
своем друге Воровском (который впоследствии был убит Конради в Швейцарии).

Тем же языком, известным лишь посвященным, приходилось пользоваться, когда речь шла о литературных, научных и политических материалах, которым Ленин в своих письмах уделяет очень много внимания. Так, Мария Ульянова послала брату, жившему тогда в Мюнхене, экземпляр «Манифеста партии социалистов-революционеров», спрятав его в переплет альбома для фотографий. Ленин подтвердил получение этого документа, имевшего для него чрезвычайно важное значение, в таких,
выражениях: «...очень благодарю за присланные книги и особенно за чрезвычайно красивые и интересные фотографии, посланные кузеном из Вены; очень желал бы почаще получать такие подарки». Под «кузеном из Вены» Ленин подразумевал Г. Красина, который увез альбом из России в своем чемодане и переслал его из Вены в Мюнхен. Таким образом, письма Ленина частично приоткрывают перед читателем скрытую сторону и необычные условия жизни и работы человека, который своей упорной деятельностью на протяжении десятков лет подготовил крушение Российской империи и замену ее величественным новым общественным строем.

И, однако, в течение всех этих лет, посвященных разработке важнейших планов революционной борьбы', Ленин, этот враг «царя всея Руси», преследуемый и гонимый, не переставал глубоко интересоваться судьбою своих родных.
В особенности это относится к его матери, с которой его связывало пе только чувство почтительного уважения к ней, но и особой, можно сказать, отеческой любви. Находясь вдалеке от матери, сын постоянно дает ей множество советов по поводу устройства в том или ином городе, по поводу выбора очередного нового местожительства, столь часто менявшегося, поскольку судьба ее детей так сильно сказывалась на судьбе этой старой женщины. Он журит ее за то, что она слишком щедро расходует свои силы, и просит ее побольше отдыхать и думать о своем здоровье. Он озабочен вопросом о том, достаточно ли тепло в квартире, где она живет, и советует ей завести железную печурку.

«Здесь часто делают так... — пишет он из Парижа, — и в Сибири мы так делали». Жизнь Марии Александровны — ей было уже за семьдесят во время первого длительного пребывания ее сына за границей — ив самом деле была нелегкой.
Один за другим дети (из которых старший был повешен царскими палачами) — сыновья, дочери, зять — арестовывались, заключались в тюрьмы, высылались в Сибирь или в отдаленные губернии. Не раз ей приходилось подолгу оставаться совершенно одной. Достигнув возраста, когда другие женщины уже могут спокойно жить в кругу своих детей и внучат, она вынуждена была просиживать часами в приемных тюремных начальников, ожидая свидания с кем-нибудь из своих детей, в одиночку бороться с трудностями жизни «неблагонадежной», преследуемой женщины и к тому же постоянно тревожиться за судьбу того или другого из ее детей, когда они подвергались аресту.

Самым тяжелым для нее был, пожалуй, 1901 год. Владимир — в эмиграции, дочь Мария и зять Елизаров — в тюрьме, дочь Анна, чтобы избежать подобной же участи, выезжает за границу, младший сын Дмитрий — в провинциальном университетском городе: пребывание в Москве и в Петербурге ему запрещено. Письма, которые мать писала в то время своему сыну, не сохранились. (Владимир Ильич, так же как и его товарищи и родственники, подчинялся правилам конспирации, а они запрещали хранить частную переписку.) «Демократические », конституционные правительства Европы поместили имя этого «опасного нигилиста» на одно из первых мест в своих черных списках; любая неосторожность с его стороны могла повредить всей организации (а ведь ничто в мире пе было ему дороже). В ответных письмах, которые Владимир посылает своей матери, можно почувствовать ее глубокую озабоченность судьбами дорогих ей существ, с такой жестокостью рассеянных по свету. Его ответы полны глубокого сострадания к тревогам материнского сердца.

В это время Ленин жил жизнью, которая была столь же богата идейным содержанием, сколько трудна материально. То был первый период эмиграции, сразу же после возвращения из Сибири. Ленин еще не приспособился к условиям эмиграции, и Мюнхен, где он обосновался вначале, не облегчал жизни изгнанника, как это могло бы быть там, где существовали эмигрантские колонии. Но одновременно то был период, когда Ленин уже окончательно разработал один из решающих этапов проводимой им великой борьбы за последовательный марксизм, когда он начинал создавать будущую стальную когорту большевиков, когда у него зародилась идея создания организации «профессиональных революционеров», идея, которую он обосновал в своей знаменитой работе «Что делать?», начатой им осенью 1901 года. Живя как будто обычной, будничной жизнью, он шел вперед по широкой дороге истории. И несмотря на эту жизнь, полностью сосредоточенную вокруг политических
проблем, которые он в гораздо большей мере, чем все его соратники, хранил в своей памяти и разрешением которых практически руководил, сознавая всю их важность, оп все же находил время и слова утешения для своей матери. Он
всегда старался придумывать новые доводы, чтобы создавшееся положение казалось ей менее трагичным. Оп рассказывал ей о случаях, когда арестованных и обвиненных по более серьезным делам все же освобождали. Иной раз ему
удавалось умерить горе преследуемой семидесятилетней женщины, испытывавшей на себе самой удары, наносимые ее детям, вынужденной разъезжать по огромным пространствам России, по стране, где двадцать лет спустя повсюду
будут воздвигнуты памятники ее сыну и где вечно будет звучать его священное имя...

Не раз он пытается облегчить положение матери, предлагая ей переехать к нему. Но лишь один раз ему удалось осуществить это1. Впрочем, сама Мария Александровна противилась осуществлению этих предложений: она всегда
желала быть рядом с теми из своих детей, кто особенно нуждался в ее помощи. Что касается Владимира, то она знала, что он был «находчивым и расторопным» и что рядом с ним была женщина, которая стала его лучшим помощником
во всем, что было связано с политической работой, и старалась внести в суровую и беспокойную жизнь эмигранта немного того, что немцы называют «Gemiitlichkeit».
Надежда Константиновна Крупская с 1894 года (когда Ленин познакомился с ней — молодой пламенной энтузиасткой общеобразовательных рабочих кружков, организованных группой социал-демократов в Петербурге) и до смерти великого вождя постоянно делила с ним тяготы и радости его жизни революционера. Повсюду, где появлялся Ленин, который всем своим существом уходил в самую гущу масс, в самую сердцевину класса (хотя мысль его и парила в «стратосфере» общественных наук), — повсюду мы видим рядом с ним тень его верной, схожей с ним и столь же величественной спутницы. Тень? Но мы не слишком уверены в уместности этого слова. Единственное, что позволяет нам согласиться с ним, — это скромность Крупской,
которую характеризуют как чрезмерную. И действительно, немалая часть уважения и признательности, которые большевистская партия и русское революционное движение питали к людям, воздвигнувшим новый мир, относится и к этой необыкновенной женщине.Тесная внутренняя связь, полное и глубокое единение, столь присущее отношениям между этими двумя людьми, навели нас на мысль поместить наряду с письмами Ленина некоторые письма Надежды Константиновны, адресованныетем же лицам. Чрезвычайно интересно проследить, как одни и те же события, одни и те же вопросы и заботы находят почти одинаковый отзвук в этих двух умах, у этих двух характеров.

Любовь к спутнице его жизни, чувство, которое Ленин испытывал неизменно, — бесспорно редкое явление в биографиях «великих людей»; и это особенно поразительно при особом образе жизни профессионального революционера, подверженной неожиданным и постоянным переменам, если говорить о внешних условиях этой жизпи. Если бы в кратком и сжатом очерке можно было остановиться более подробно на такой теме, мы показали бы, какой это был пример прекрасного, почти совершенного союза мужчйны с женщиной. Два существа, не только любящие друг друга, но и борющиеся рядом пусть разным оружием, но одинаково страстно, отдавали весь свой разум и сердце во имя осуществления общего великого идеала.
Прочная привязанность Ленина к своей жене неотделима от постоянства его отношений со всеми родными, отношений, оставшихся неизменными в течение всех двадцати трех лет этой переписки. Такое постоянство в чувствах к семье также неотделимо от его твердой веры в дело, которому он себя посвятил.

Не было таких обстоятельств, при которых Ленин проявил хотя бы малейшее колебание и л и испытывал какие-либо сомнения. Это особенно знаменательно потому, что публикуемые письма носят чисто личный характер и выражение в них подобных чувств, если бы они существовали, было бы вполне естественно. Отсутствие чего-либо подобного неопровержимо доказывает (если вообще нужны дополнительные подтверждения), что никакие идеологические искушения, чуждые учению, в которое
он уверовал и для разработки которого он так много сделал, никакие оттенки убеждений, идущие вразрез с теми принципами, какие он в конечном счете воплотил в современной действительности (обеспечив их существование и в будущем), никогда не смущали его духа. Мы не находим и следов колебаний в его мыслях, потому что у него не было никаких колебаний. Мы также не находим в его письмах даже малейших признаков беспокойства по поводу лично его касающихся обстоятельств.

И это отнюдь не потому, что он не испытывал этого беспокойства. Материальные условия его существования были преимущественно более чем скромны...
Владимир Ильич жил жизнью бедняка. Лишь изредка и очень нерегулярно, только тогда, когда он находился в весьма стесненных обстоятельствах, он получал деньги от партии и небольшие суммы, посылаемые ему матерью, имевшей, как вдова директора народных училищ, небольшую пенсию. В основном, однако, средства на удовлетворение своих нужд он зарабатывал собственным трудом...
Частая перемена мест влекла за собой различные случайности, а они требовали неожиданных расходов и делали почти невозможной экономию в быту. Не будем говорить о Сибири и о деревушке Шушенское, которую он шутя называл «Шу-шу-шу». Будем говорить только о европейских городах. Его жизнь за границей — сплошные переезды из одного города в другой... Он оценивает города, исходя из интересов и нужд большого, главного дела: облегчит ли его пребывание в том или ином месте практическое осуществление ближайших задач? Конечно, Ленин умел ценить все эти города и сами по себе, то есть с эстетической точки зрения. Он сохранил яркие впечатления от «дьявольского» уличного движения в Париже (в 1910 году). Ему нравилось подмечать непринужденные манеры парижан, которые он сравнивал с «петербургской чинностью и строгостью ». Вообще он признавал прелесть путешествий и в письме к сестре Марии советовал ей поехать за границу: «...поездка теперь освежит тебя, встряхнет...» Но вынужденные и слишком частые поездки теряют свое очарование, и однажды он вздохнул: «Как-то у вас весна на Волге?»

Ленин развлекается довольно редко. Да это и понятно. Однако он любит посещать музеи и слушать хорошую музыку. Иногда он бывает в кинематографах, если такая роскошь ему по карману, но он получает от этого мало удовольствия,
ибо убеждается, что на экране показывают одни только глупые кинофильмы. Заметим в скобках, что это его суждение относилось к тому или иному конкретному французскому фильму, а отнюдь не к искусству кино в целом, которому Ленин с замечательной прозорливостью предсказал возрождение в руках русских мастеров...Но явное предпочтение Ленин отдавал прогулкам. Они были для него лучшим видом развлечения и отдыха. Они к новым трудам. Собственно говоря, они были для него своего рода этапом его непрерывной работы. Прогулки — пешком или па велосипеде. Велосипед обходится недорого, если сам умеешь его ремонтировать: «Вытащил уже Надин велосипед». Однажды, в 1910 году, его велосипед, на котором он ехал по шоссе, был задет автомобилем, и Ленин был обязан своим спасением только тому, что сумел быстро соскочить с машины. Автомобиль принадлежал некоему виконту, и он очень долго упирался, не желая уплатить компенсацию за понесенный ущерб, хотя и был обязан это сделать.

Ленин любил и ценил отдых на лоне природы. Привычка замыкаться в четырех стенах и, не переводя дыхания, работать до изнеможения приводит лишь к снижению качества работы. Отдых — это тонизирующее средство, это восстановление сил для максимального продуктивного труда. Но формы отдыха надо уметь выбирать, и Ленин предпочитает и советует всем умиротворяющее и успокаивающее общение с природой. «Здесь отдых чудесный, купанье, прогулки, безлюдье, безделье. Безлюдье и безделье для меня лучше всего», — пишет он в 1907 году из Стирсуддена в Финляндии (по возвращении с V съезда партии). Где бы он ни оказался, он всегда осматривает вместе с женой окрестности. Живя в Швейцарии, он совершает восхождения
на Альпы; поднимается на Татры, находясь в Галиции; он бродит по окрестностям Мюнхена, Лондона, Парижа.

Ряд писем из Женевы, из Сибири показывает нам, как живо наслаждался он красотами природы, как много получал от общения с ней. Живя в Сибири, он ежедневно проделывал пешком путь в несколько километров только для того, чтобы искупаться в проточной воде. Но, как мы знаем, прогулки играли для него главным образом познавательную роль. В 1895 году он пишет из Берлина: «...мне вообще шлянье по разным народным вечерам и увеселеньям нравится больше, чем посещенье музеев, театров, пассажей и т. п.»... Посещая деревни в окрестностях больших городов, этот глубочайший теоретик аграрного вопроса соприкасался с сельским населением, получая при этом живые впечатления от крестьянской жизни. Иной раз, совершая свои экскурсии, Ленин преследовал весьма определенные и конкретные цели... Прогулки вдвоем или в обществе нескольких товарищей зачастую носили характер «заседаний» чрезвычайной важности. Во всем этом проявлялась одна из особенностей Ленина: умение целесообразно использовать место и подходящий момент при любой ситуации. Его письма ясно говорят об этом...

Необходимо отметить еще одну, необычайно сильно развитую способность Ленина — сохранять во всех случаях жизни уравновешенное, спокойное и собранное состояние духа. Это было, пожалуй, даже не чертой характера или счастливым свойством темперамента, а результатом сознательных и методических усилий. Он знал, что подобное равновесие необходимо для его политической деятельности, которая составляла смысл всей его жизни. Вот почему он упорно развивал в себе это качество и стремился сохранить его. В советах мужу сестры Марку, которые Ленин повторяет в письме к сестре Марии, мы видим, какой «режим» он установил для себя в тюрьме, чтобы уберечь свое тело и дух от пагубного воздействия тюремной обстановки.
После каждого события, способного нанести ущерб его здоровью или угрожающего его душевному равновесию, он считал своим долгом в кратчайший срок прийти в нормальное состояние, и ему удавалось добиваться этого
прямо-таки с научной последовательностью...

https://yadi.sk/d/JP5oBYGk4GFr5 - скачать книгу "Глазами Человечества. Иностранные писатели и общественные деятели о Владимире Ильиче Ленине". Скан издания 1957 года
Ну а свою позицию на тему популярности Ленина на днях уже излагал О реабилитации Ленина - Colonel Cassad




"Учение Ленина вечно! Потому что оно верно!" Развивается и дополняется новым опытом))



"С днем рождения, Ильич!"

----------


## Казанец

> О реабилитации Ленина - Colonel Cassad


Просто дикое невежество. Или подлейшая пропагандистская ложь. Только у отъявленных подлецов или дремучих невежд слова "ленин" и Россия/русский могут быть в одном контексте. Ничего мерзее не читал, во всяком случае в последние годы. К счастью, под этой писулькой есть соответствующие комментарии.

----------


## OKA

"..Ну и собственно сейчас мы уже можем видеть определенные результаты общественной деятельности направленной на переосмысление Ленина и его роли в отечественной истории.
Что примечательно, усиливающиеся потоки "разоблачений Ленина" как в случае с "разоблачениями Сталина" никак не помогают антисоветчикам ("пользовательская база не растет"), которые еще с конца нулевых оказались в вопросах оценки деятельности Ленина и Сталина в меньшинстве. Когда то уже отмечался казалось бы парадоксальный факт - чем сильнее разоблачали Сталина, тем сильнее росла его популярность в обществе. К Ленину по всей видимости данная формула тоже применима.
Посмотрим, как дальше пойдет."

PS. С оказией - петиция Петиция за отмену драпировки Мавзолея Ленина в День Победы - Cпички детям не игрушки за отказ от драпировки Мавзолея Ленина. Почему от драпировки надо отказаться недавно расписывал вот здесь

К вопросу о драпировке Мавзолея - Colonel Cassad





> ... К счастью, под этой писулькой есть соответствующие комментарии.


Отож  :Biggrin: 

  

Под любой "писулькой" есть комментарии))) 


"Улюкаев ожидает от нового главы Росимущества активизации работы по приватизации Экономика и бизнес 

22 апреля, 20:46 UTC+3

В пятницу топ- менеджер ГМК "Норильский никель" Дмитрий Пристансков был назначен руководителем Росимущества - заместителем министра экономического развития

ЖЕНЕВА, 22 апреля. /ТАСС/. Министр экономического развития Алексей Улюкаев ожидает от нового главы Росимущества Дмитрия Пристанскова активизации работы по приватизации, как большой, так и массовой.

"Ожидаю активизации всей работы по приватизации, которая, к сожалению, в последние годы практически замерла. Не только большие активы, но и казенные предприятия, имущественные комплексы, ГУПы и так далее. К сожалению, у нас похвастаться нечем", - сказал он журналистам.

По его словам, есть проблемы с точки зрения процедур, организации, аутсорсинга, привлечения агентов. "То, что мы много раз ставили на повестку дня, все это каким-то образом осталось нереализованным", - заметил он.

Перед новым главой ведомства стоит очень большой объем задач, добавил Улюкаев. "Это касается и управления, и качества формирования советов директоров, принятия директив. Главное - и исполнение этих директив", - подчеркнул министр.

Ранее в пятницу на сайте правительства было опубликовано распоряжение главы правительства, согласно которому топ- менеджер ГМК "Норильский никель" Дмитрий Пристансков был назначен руководителем Росимущества - заместителем министра экономического развития.

Премьер-министр РФ Дмитрий Медведев провел с ним встречу. Пристансков сменил на этом посту Ольгу Дергунову, которую ранее в этом месяце глава правительства освободил от должности замглавы Минэкономразвития - руководителя Росимущества в связи с переходом Дергуновой на другую работу."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/ekonomika/3233147

----------


## Avia M

Туда нельзя, сюда нельзя...  :Smile: 

В Госдуму РФ внесен законопроект, который не разрешает родителям называть своего ребенка странным именем. В качестве закона предлагается утвердить следующую норму, что под именем гражданина понимается средство индивидуализации. Оно не может содержать буквенные и цифровые обозначения, символы либо их любые комбинации, числительные, аббревиатуры, указания на должности и ранги, ненормативную лексику.

http://poliksal.ru/novosti-rosii/263...i-imenami.html

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;135155]

    23 апреля, в субботу, в 15 часов на площади Краснопресненской заставы у монумента героям революции 1905 года  состоится митинг против уголовных дел за репосты и лайки в социальных сетях.

    Жертвами этой, по нашему мнению, противозаконной карательной практики стали уже многие  и если не остановить эту гнусную карательную моду, то она разрушит последние остатки свобод в России.


*Сам* отсутствовал, ограничился замом...

Брусчатка под ногами немного шатается, что невольно напоминает о событиях 1905 года, рабочие на монументе мужественно и собранно глядят в весеннее небо, а нацболы все никак не собираются. Вальяжно подходят по двое, по трое и партийцы старшего школьного возраста, товарки с волосами ярких цветов, женщина с коляской. Со стороны ларьков спешат нацболы с красными сумками из супермаркета, в которых лежит атрибутика: — Мы вам митинг принесли! — Быстрее несите давайте, — послышалось им в ответ. Тем временем количество журналистов и микроблогеров, пришедших посетить мероприятие, вплотную приблизилось к пяти, в результате чего нацболы едва не оказались в меньшинстве. 
Источник: Нацболы и хипстеры против "экстремизма": как прошел митинг в Москве | Собеседник.ру

Эхо Москвы :: Блоги / Нацболы против уголовщины за лайки и репосты

----------


## OKA

> Туда нельзя, сюда нельзя... 
> 
> В Госдуму РФ внесен законопроект, который не разрешает родителям называть своего ребенка странным именем. В качестве закона предлагается утвердить следующую норму, что под именем гражданина понимается средство индивидуализации. Оно не может содержать буквенные и цифровые обозначения, символы либо их любые комбинации, числительные, аббревиатуры, указания на должности и ранги, ненормативную лексику.
> 
> http://poliksal.ru/novosti-rosii/263...i-imenami.html



Вот незадача)) Даздраперма Вилор-Майор и Владилен Ворс-100% теперь под запретом?  :Biggrin:  

http://to-name.ru/baby/rev-name.htm

----------


## Avia M

> Вот незадача)) Даздраперма Вилор-Майор и Владилен Ворс-100% теперь под запретом?  
> 
> http://to-name.ru/baby/rev-name.htm


Отчего же, только внесён. Спешите называть! Вперёд за Баррикадами...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Отчего же, только внесён. Спешите называть! Вперёд за Баррикадами...


Оюшминальда Папир может спать спокойно))

----------


## Avia M

> Оюшминальда Папир может спать спокойно))


Вот спасибо, за здоровый смех!  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Президент Украины Петр Порошенко заявил, что в ходе телефонного разговора с президентом России Владимиром Путиным был согласован "алгоритм освобождения" бывшей украинской военнослужащей Надежды Савченко путем ее обмена на Александра Александрова и Евгения Ерофеева.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Порошенко заявил, что он согласовал с Путиным "алгоритм освобождения" Савченко


Видимо сильный "боковик" подул...

Савченко не будут обменивать на осужденных на Украине россиян - СМИ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

Куда катимся?...

Глава Международного олимпийского комитета (МОК) Томас Бах не исключил, что российскую сборную могут отстранить от участия в Олимпиаде 2016 года в Рио-де-Жанейро...

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/05/18/otstranenie/

----------


## Avia M

В России отмечается 100-летие со Дня Рождения военного деятеля, лётчика, Героя Советского Союза Алексея Петровича Маресьева...

В России отмечается 100-летие со Дня Рождения легендарного летчика Алексея Маресьева - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Президент России Владимир Путин прокомментировал в пятницу тезис о том, что Москва готова подороже продать Курильские острова ради отношений с Японией, отметив, что Кремль не ведет никакого торга с Токио при обсуждении проблемы остовов Курильской гряды, сообщило в пятницу агентство ТАСС. 

«Мы ничего не продаем. Мы готовы купить многое, но ничего не продаем», — заявил Путин на пресс-конференции по итогам саммита Россия — АСЕАН.

Глава государства отметил, что Россия готова к диалогу со всеми партнерами, в том числе и с Японией, которая оспаривает принадлежность Курильских островов. «Включая заключение мирного договора», — подчеркнул Путин.
Япония называет основным препятствием для подписания мирного договора принадлежность южных Курильских островов. Все острова Курильской гряды были включены в состав СССР после окончания Второй мировой войны. Япония оспаривает принадлежность островов Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и группы островов Хабомаи.

http://news-clck.yandex.ru/clck/jsre...=1463767487411

----------


## Avia M

Кудрин предложил Путину снизить геополитическую напряженность.

Россия технологически отстала, убеждал, по их словам, Кудрин, страна должна, пусть и на вторых ролях, встроиться в международные технологические цепочки. А для этого нужно снизить геополитическую напряженность, настаивал он. Не Россия первой начала, пересказывают собеседники «Ведомостей» заключительную речь Путина. Пусть страна в чем-то отстала, но у нее тысячелетняя история и Россия не станет торговать суверенитетом, сказал Путин...

ВЕДОМОСТИ - Кудрин предложил Путину снизить геополитическую напряженность

----------


## An-Z

"Кац предлагает… Кац предлагает… сдаться!" (С)

----------


## Иваныч

..._рассуждает высокопоставленный чиновник – участник совета. С одной стороны, у Кудрина сильные позиции: его концепция подразумевает сохранение резервов, а для Путина это очень важно; резервы обеспечивают безопасность, рассуждает чиновник. С другой – разговоры об отсталости, отсутствие веры в позитив – такая пораженческая позиция не может нравиться президенту, считает собеседник «Ведомостей»,_

Если у государства нет больших долгов, а у России пока их нет, то резерв есть всегда, это печатный станок и Госплан, ну если не зацикливаться на обязательствах перед МВФ и другими международными(так говорится, а на деле принадлежащими ФРС) финансовыми организациями.

----------


## Avia M

Топ, топ, топает Тайип... А куда он топает? (по Мюллеру  :Smile: )

Турция желает восстановить отношения с Россией, но не понимает, какого первого шага ждут от нее в Москве, заявил президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган.
"Я не пойму, какого первого шага от нас ждут.


РИА Новости Эрдоган хочет наладить отношения с Россией, но не знает, как начать | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

> Кудрин предложил Путину снизить геополитическую напряженность.
> 
> Россия технологически отстала, убеждал, по их словам, Кудрин, страна должна, пусть и на вторых ролях, встроиться в международные технологические цепочки. А для этого нужно снизить геополитическую напряженность, настаивал он. Не Россия первой начала, пересказывают собеседники «Ведомостей» заключительную речь Путина. Пусть страна в чем-то отстала, но у нее тысячелетняя история и Россия не станет торговать суверенитетом, сказал Путин...
> 
> ВЕДОМОСТИ - Кудрин предложил Путину снизить геополитическую напряженность


Много говорит, советник белоленточный)) Давно говорил : ВЕДОМОСТИ - Кудрин разъяснил мотивацию "белоленточников"




> ...Если у государства нет больших долгов, а у России пока их нет, то резерв есть всегда, это печатный станок и Госплан, ну если не зацикливаться на обязательствах перед МВФ и другими международными(так говорится, а на деле принадлежащими ФРС) финансовыми организациями.


"«Нельзя согласиться с предложением о необеспеченной эмиссии на сумму до 1,5 трлн. рублей и введении ограничений на валютные операции для предприятий и граждан», — говорится в докладе.

В документе отмечается, что эти идеи «не учитывают реальные процессы в экономике, разрушают действующие рыночные институты», а и «приведут к снижению стимулов для инвестиций и, в результате, — к снижению экономического роста».

Вместе с тем, в документе отмечается, что в позиции Столыпинского клуба есть предложения, которые близки к позиции ЦСР. Среди них — «существенное снижение доли государства в экономике, снижение давления правоохранительных сил и контрольно-надзорной деятельности на бизнес и снижение инфляции до 3−4%».

Предложение о «контролируемой эмиссии» указывалось в докладе Столыпинского клуба «Экономика роста». С этой идеей выступили на президентском совете бизнес-омбудсмен Борис Титов и советник президента Сергей Глазьев. Путин не высказал мнения насчет эмиссии, рассказывали РБК два участника заседания. По их словам, президент не отверг предложение, а выслушал мнения.

Как рассказывал РБК один из участников заседания экономического совета, на нем «были разные взгляды на роль потенциальной денежной эмиссии для стимулирования роста».

«Есть позиция о том, что даже разговоры об эмиссии опасны с точки зрения влияния на потенциальную инфляцию. Есть позиция, что монетарная эмиссия не будет влиять на инфляцию. Принципиально, что нужно поддерживать именно инвестиционные расходы, которые приводят к сокращению импорта или росту экспорта», — говорит собеседник РБК.

По словам собеседника РБК, главным оппонентом концепции монетарного и бюджетного стимулирования стал Алексей Кудрин.

Ранее глава ЦБ Эльвира Набиуллина заявляла, что для России «количественное смягчение» не подходит, так как это может привести к оттоку капитала и разогнать инфляцию. Кудрин заявлял, что такие меры, как бесконтрольная денежная эмиссия, могут быть деструктивными для экономики.

Сам Владимир Путин в ходе прямой линии с россиянами в апреле 2016 года сказал, что тема «печатного станка» обсуждается только в прессе, «на поверхности». «Главное — это не напечатать деньги, главное — изменить структуру экономики», — уверял президент."

https://news.mail.ru/economics/25966108/?frommail=1



"Экономисты блЪ"  :Biggrin: 
 "Тучные годы" :Biggrin: 
 "Хрупкое дно"  :Biggrin: 


Ну вот ещё про "граждан и государство" :

https://ruposters.ru/news/27-05-2016/roots

По наводке : http://sandra-nika.livejournal.com/1....html#comments

Из каментов : 

"Вечные русофобы-революционеры. Их предки расшатывали и добивали Российскую Империю, потом частично попали под удар красного государственника Сталина частично осели во власти и хаяли поверженую Россию, потом разваливали СССР уже как демократы (не забывая пользоваться благами номенклатуры), теперь разваливают Россию как либералы, хая и Российскую Империю, и СССР, и нынешнюю Россию..."

"..предки-номенклатурщики, видимо, и жили с фигой в кармане, демонстрируя верность, пока это нужно было. И эту фигу они и передали по наследству."

Ещё б они на Сталина не вякали))) "Миллионщиками" не давал заделацца предкам ихонним))

----------


## OKA

> Топ, топ, топает Тайип... А куда он топает? (по Мюллеру )
> 
> Турция желает восстановить отношения с Россией, но не понимает, какого первого шага ждут от нее в Москве, заявил президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган.
> "Я не пойму, какого первого шага от нас ждут.
> 
> 
> РИА Новости Эрдоган хочет наладить отношения с Россией, но не знает, как начать | РИА Новости


  :Biggrin: 


"С. Лавров:

- Нет, конечно. И поэтому наша позиция остается, какой она была.

- Три вещи мы требуем: извиниться официально, наказать виновных и возместить ущерб."

http://www.kp.ru/daily/26535/3553020/




http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com...44.html#cutid1



"31 Май13:00 Политика Сергей Лавров - «Комсомольской правде»: об «упитанной» Савченко, искренности Запада и полезных санкциях
Министр иностранных дел ответил на вопросы журналистов и читателей "Комсомольской правды"Министр иностранных дел ответил на вопросы журналистов и читателей "Комсомольской правды"Фото: Михаил ФРОЛОВ

- Сергей Викторович, добрый день.

С. Лавров:

- Здравствуйте.

- Давайте сразу быка за рога. Мы получили сотни разных сообщений, вопросов. Во многих тревога сквозит откровенная. Вот она с чем связана. Ситуация вокруг страны крайне тяжелая. Пытались нас задавить санкциями, придвигается структура НАТО к границам, систему ПРО создают. Беспрецедентная демонизация нашей страны идет в СМИ зарубеных.

Нас слышать не хотят. Возглавляют этот процесс Соединенные Штаты. Президент Обама заявил, что вообще американская нация исключительная, и другие страны должны играть по правилам, написанным Соединенными Штатами. Для нас эта роль вассала явно не подходит. Неужели мы обречены на вечное соперничество и противостояние с консолидированным Западом во главе с США, которое в любой момент может скатиться к конфронтации, не говоря уже о более мрачных сценариях?

Александр Шмелев прямо пишет: «У нас в народе все чаще говорят, что будет война. Насколько серьезны эти опасения?

С. Лавров:

- Никакой мировой войны не будет. Об этом сказал президент в фильме, по-моему, Владимира Соловьева. И я убежден, что ответственные политики этого не допустят и с западной стороны. Потому что все еще помнят ужасы первой и второй мировых войн. Россия понесла наибольшие потери в ходе войны в Европе. Китай, кстати, понес наибольшие потери во время войны на Тихом океане против японского милитаризма. И политики, я повторяю, не могут этого допустить. Но, конечно, полагаться на других мы можем, но прежде всего должны думать о том, насколько мы сами готовы к тому, чтобы не позволить развязать новую войну.

Попытки такие предпринимаются в том, что касается наращивания военных потенциалов сверх разумной достаточности и в нарушение международных соглашений. Вы упомянули противоракетную оборону. В 2001 год Соединенные Штаты вышли из Договора об ограничении систем противоракетной обороны. Причем тогда Джордж Буш сказал Владимиру Путину в ответ на его озабоченность: «Да не беспокойтесь, это не против вас. Я понимаю, что вы вынуждены будете какие-то ответные меры принимать. Принимайте любые шаги, делайте что хотите».

И об это надо помнить, когда сейчас некоторые нервные наши соседи из Восточной Европы говорят, что наши спокойные предупреждения, что если военная инфраструктура НАТО приблизится к нашим границам, мы будем принимать ответные шаги. Они это забывают и во всем обвиняют России.

Кстати, нас обвиняют и, ну уж ладно, украинский кризис – само собой. И по Сирии нам говорят, что мы должны, мы обязаны. Сейчас вот по Ливии хотят, чтобы мы тоже помогли. Скоро, наверное, нас обвинят в том, что в Йемене происходит. Это линия сознательная, никаких сомнений у меня в этом нет.

С начала ХХ века, если так говорить честно, а то и раньше, а то и со времен Ивана Грозного, никто не хотел сильной, уверенной в себе России. А вот в прошлом веке на протяжении всего столетия англичане и вместе с ними американцы делали все, чтобы не допустить целостности Евразии. Понимая под этим и Российскую империю, и Советский Союз, и то, что сейчас вот происходит в плане усилий по продвижению интеграционных процессов на постсоветском пространстве.

Все это укладывается в ту концепцию, которую Збигнев Бжезинский изложил еще в своей книге «Большая шахматная доска», где он прямо поставил задачу – не дать варварам объединиться. Вот такая была фраза. Понятно, что он употреблял фигуры речи, но это достаточно показательно относительно того, в каком направлении идут мысли.

Теперь относительно – что нам делать. Демонизация – да, на происходит. Тут ничего страшного я не вижу. Потому что мы к этому должны привыкнуть. Никогда в истории, за редчайшими исключениями, наши партнеры не были с нами до конца искренними. Вспомните Фултонскую речь, через несколько месяцев после окончания второй мировой войны, после великой совместной победы союзников.

В ходе войны Черчилль, который публично восхищался Сталиным и говорил, что Советский Союз – это прочный партнер и союзник, произнес речь, которая стала символом начала холодной войны. Ну, и я уже не говорю об информации, которую могут принять некоторые, чтобы не обвинили в паранойе, но планы все-таки… вот сейчас в связи с мероприятиями, которые в Хиросиме состоялись в рамках «семерки» и в рамках визита обманы, вспоминали, и были большие дискуссии у нас в СМИ и в обществе о том, каковы причины были того решения, которое американцы приняли, - сбросить бомбу на Хиросиму и бомбу на Нагасаки.

Известно, что Трумэн всерьез подумывал о том, чтобы примерно 20 советских городов обречь на такую же участь. Повторю, надо дружить со всеми, надо налаживать хорошие отношения. Это наш принцип. Концепция внешней политики предполагает многовекторность, готовность к партнерству, сотрудничеству со всеми, кто готов к этому на равноправной, взаимовыгодной основе, на основе учета интересов друг друга. Но, продвигая эту линию, надо помнить очень хорошо, что у нас все-таки главные союзники – это армия, флот, а теперь еще воздушно-космические силы.

Что касается санкций. Я закончу сейчас ответ. У вас был такой емкий вопрос, он многие вещи затрагивает. Санкции, понимаете, в контексте того, о чем я сказал, Украина – это был только повод для обострения этой санкционной кампании. Ведь линия на сдерживание России стала проявляться гораздо раньше. Как только поняли, что с 2000 года, с приходом президента Путина, Россия все-таки хочет быть самостоятельной – и во внешних делах, и в том, как она выстраивает свою внутреннюю жизнь, как она проводит экономическую политику, - как только это поняли, стали смотреть, где предпринять какие-то шаги, чтобы нас сдерживать.

Вспомните, ведь «закон Магнитского» был принят задолго до того, как все произошло на Украине. И сейчас, когда в связи с этим законом появилось множество фактов, включая документальные фильмы, которые, кстати, почему-то запрещают показывать в Европе, но фильмы и факты, подтверждающие, что смерть Сергея Магнитского – это результат огромной аферы того же самого же самого Браудера, который просто нечистоплотный жулик, как, я думаю, многие общавшиеся с ним хорошо знают. и были введены санкции.

После этого Обама отменил свой визит в Москву накануне «двадцати» в Петербурге в сентябре 2013 года из-за того, что обиделся по поводу Сноудена, который сбежал из Агентства национальной безопасности и попросил убежища у нас, что мы вынуждены были сделать и из гуманных соображений, а во-вторых, потому что ему просто паспорт аннулировали, пока он летел. У него не было документа, чтобы выехать из России. Тоже обиделись, тоже начали уже стращать и угрожать, пусть не так жестко, как в связи с Украиной.

Я скажу вот что. Я уже говорил об этом, мы воспринимаем те экономические ограничения, которые к нам сейчас применяются, как окно возможностей. Окно возможностей, которое необходимо использовать по максимуму. Чтобы укрепить нашу продовольственную безопасность, нашу технологическую безопасность, продолжать диверсификацию и хозяйственного сектора, и внешнеэкономических связей, и создать, наконец, альтернативные эффективные финансовые механизмы и системы расчетов.

Поэтому я бы так сказал: для нас актуален вопрос не о том, когда будут сняты антироссийские санкции, мы их не вводили и мы никакие критерии и условия обсуждать не будем. Для нас актуален вопрос о том, насколько эффективно мы используем нынешнее положение в интересах собственной экономики, собственного развития.

- Вы сказали о тех, кто уходит в несознанку. Позвольте предположить, что это будет касаться следующей темы, которую мы хотели с вами обсудить.

- Следующая тема – Украина. Один из пяти вопросов из тысячи пришедших посвящен тепе Украины, Донбасса в той или иной степени. Минскому процессу уже больше года. Многие уверены, что он буксует и не может принести позитивных результатов. Есть ли надежда на то, что Минские соглашения когда-то будут воплощены в жизнь?

С. Лавров:

- Безусловно, такая надежда есть. И не только надежда. Мы должны требовать, чтобы они выполнялись, что мы и делаем. Минские соглашения были результатом очень сложных переговоров на высшем уровне, после чего под ними подписались и Киев, и Донецк, и Луганск, и Россия, и Франция, и Германия.

Это единственный документ, в котором заключены обязательства сторон конфликта при гарантиях европейцев и России. И мы не должны допустить, чтобы этот документ постигла та же участь, что и соглашения от 21 февраля 2014 года, когда в присутствии и при свидетельствовании Франции, Германии и Польши было подписано соглашение между Януковичем, Яценюком, Кличко и Тягнибоком, а наутро это соглашение было растоптано. И французские, и германские, и польские наши коллеги промолчали стыдливо.

И, если позволять тем, кто совершил государственный переворот и кто сейчас составляет основную политическую силу в украинском истеблишменте, обходиться подобным же образом с еще одним документом, то мы просто потеряем лицо, включая Совет Безопасности ООН, который одобрил Минские договоренности без каких-либо изменений. В том виде, в котором они были подписаны.

Мы надеемся, что заявления, которые мы слышим от президента Порошенко и министра иностранных дел, заявления, конечно, противоречивые, потому что они говорят одно внутри Украины и стараются быть более конструктивными, когда встречаются с зарубежными партнерами, но, тем не менее, они говорят о своей приверженности Минским договоренностям. И мы надеемся, что эти заявления будут все-таки хоть что-нибудь значить на практике. Все очень просто.

Опять идет разговор о том, курица, яйцо – что было раньше и что должно последовать. Вот сейчас вдруг тема безопасности стала самой главной для президента Порошенко. Причем не просто прекращение огня, а обеспечение безопасности какими-то международными силами на всей территории Донбасса. Это не предусмотрено Минскими соглашениями, на это Донбасс никогда не пойдет. А с Донбассом, в соответствии с Минскими договоренностями, необходимо согласовывать все без исключения шаги по урегулированию.

Что касается безопасности на линии разграничения, то мы твердо поддерживаем реальное повышение роли и ответственности этой миссии ОБСЕ, расширение количества наблюдателей, чтобы они настояли на разводе сил на безопасное расстояние, как это и было договорено, и чтобы огни контролировали склады с обеих сторон, куда отводятся тяжелые вооружения. Но самое главное – можно прятаться сколько угодно за тем, что вот безопасность не обеспечена. А украинцы говорят, что политические реформы начнутся, только когда безопасность будет на сто процентов в течение нескольких недель или месяцев.

Это нереально, этого не будет никогда, такого не бывает ни в одном конфликте, пока не урегулированы политические аспекты кризиса. А по политическим аспектам все мячи на стороне Киева. Это касается и, прежде всего, статуса Донбасса, который согласован в Минских договоренностях и должен был облечен в закон об особом статусе и закреплен на постоянной основе в конституции Украины.

Это касается амнистии, конечно же, потому что ясно, что конфликт преодолен, и амнистия должна быть частью этой договоренности. Но нам, к сожалению, про амнистию, например, говорят, что у них есть закон об амнистии, который был принят Верховной Радой, но он не подписан Порошенко. Почему? Не знаю. А сейчас нам говорят, что да, амнистию мы примем, но только на основе закона 1996 года, который предполагает индивидуальное обращение каждого подозреваемого и потом рассмотрение этих индивидуальных обращений на разовой основе в украинских судах. Но это совсем не то, о чем договаривались. Это совсем очевидно, что это просто будет срывать Минские договоренности.

И крайний шаг, который должен быть сделан в контексте особого статуса, закрепленного в конституции в контексте амнистии, это выборы. Причем все эти вопросы, прежде всего выборы и закон об особом статусе, изменение конституции, в соответствии с Минскими договоренностями, там буквально записано, должны быть согласованы с вот этими районами Донецкой и Луганской областей, как их там называют.

Ничего этого мы не видим. Хотя усилия предпринимаются постоянно. И в рамках контактной группы, где единственно может идти прямой диалог между Киевом и Донецком и Луганском, и в рамках Нормандского формата, который не может подменить контактную группу, как бы этого ни хотели в Киеве и даже в Берлине и Париже, а такие настроения там прорываются. Вот давайте вчетвером – Франция и Германия, Россия и Украина – соберемся, договоримся, а потом Россия будет отвечать за то, чтобы Донбасс к этому присоединился.

Один германский участник процесса даже так цинично и нагловато заявил однажды, что, ну, когда мы объяснили, что нужен прямой диалог Донбасса с Киевом, он сказал: ну зачем прямой диалог? Вы же можете за пятнадцать минут их нагнуть. Это было сказано буквально.

- Лучше бы нагнули Киев.

С. Лавров:

- Вот именно это я и хотел сказать в заключение ответа на ваш вопрос. Но мне кажется, уже не только Германия и Франция и многие другие в Европе, но и Соединенные Штаты понимают, что Киев просто уклоняется от выполнения обязательств, которые взял на себя президент.

Асламова:

- По Донбассу вопрос. Я работала там с начала всех событий и была свидетелем того референдума, который проходил там 11 мая. Очень трудно объяснить людям, например, почему, собственно, признан референдум Крыма и почему не признается референдум Донецкой и Луганской республик, который был такой же честный, искренний, проводился на глазах у журналистов.

Афонина:

- У нас есть телефонные звонки по этой теме. Я хотела бы, чтобы мы услышали тех людей, которые стали невольными участниками этих событий. Давайте послушаем сразу два телефонных звонка на одну тему, которую сейчас Дарья озвучила.

- Моя фамилия Абрамова Татьяна, мне 67 лет, город Славянск, Донбасс. Почему так заметно ослабло внимание со стороны России к юго-востоку Украины? Или разбитый Донбасс – это не цветущий Крым?

- Здравствуйте. Я звоню из Донецка. Не бросайте Донбасс, это русская земля, здесь живут русские люди. Нам очень тяжело, мы ждем вашей поддержки, без нее мы не выживем. Пожалуйста, не бросайте нас. Спасибо, до свидания.

Баранов:

- Юрий Бухаров, Московская область: «Почему Россия не выступит с заявлением, что если Украина продолжит саботаж Минских договоренностей, то Россия будет вынуждена официально признать ДНР и ЛНР, с заключением соответствующих договоров, как это было в отношении Абхазии и Южной Осетии?»

С. Лавров:

- Во-первых, мы юго-восток Украины не бросаем, мы о нем не забываем, и мы его очень активно поддерживаем. И не только политически. Это и гуманитарная помощь, это и решение текущих экономических проблем, проблем жизнедеятельности этого региона, в том числе и тех проблем, которые обязались решить Франция и Германия, они вызвались урегулировать проблему функционирования банковской системы и не смогли этого сделать, и в этом расписались, что тоже говорит о том, что на партнеров надейся, но сам не плошай. И мы решаем эти и другие проблемы жизнедеятельности Донбасса. И будем это делать. И в Минских договоренностях записано среди прочих компонентов особого статуса Донбасса право на прямые, ничем не ограниченные, свободные экономические и прочие связи с Российской Федерацией. Это один из ключевых компонентов, который позволил и нам, и дончанам поддержать Минские договоренности.

Что касается референдумов. Референдум в Крыму был проведен, вы знаете, в каких условиях, и знаете, в каких условиях проходили референдумы на этих территориях Донецкой и Луганской областей. Но по итогам референдума на Донбассе руководители этих провозглашенных республик не отказывались от диалога с Киевом. И итогом этого диалога стал, в общем-то, тот самый пакет Минских договоренностей.

Асламова:

- Они говорили о независимости.

С. Лавров:

- Я еще раз вам скажу, что они никогда не отказывались от разговора с Киевом. Да, они ее провозгласили, но сказали, что мы готовы разговаривать. И вот этот разговор мы поддержали, его поддержали немцы и французы, и итогом разговора стали Минские договоренности. Я убежден, что если сейчас… Понимаете, можно хлопать дверью, можно брать пример с тех, кто за неумением пользоваться дипломатическими, политическими инструментами начинает сразу грозить, что мы признаем, санкции введем и т.д. Я убежден, что это будет контрпродуктивно. Это как минимум даст повод тому же Западу отойти от нынешней, даже очень такой нежной позиции давления на Киев. Давление оказывается. На публику они стараются этого не говорить, но когда они общаются с украинцами без свидетелей, и мы знаем об этом достоверно, они достаточно жестко требуют всего того, о чем договаривались в ходе Минских переговоров.

Поэтому мне кажется, что даже в воспитательных целях очень важно добиваться того, чтобы подписанные документы, одобренные Советом Безопасности… Понимаете, у нас уникальная ситуация. Этот документ сейчас никто не может вообще никак противопоставить чему бы то ни было, и ему никто не противопоставляет никакой другой документ. Его нельзя подвергнуть сомнению. И если мы сейчас скажем: ну все, у нас терпение лопнуло, мы сейчас пойдем другим путем, - они скажут: прекрасно, ради бога. И тогда никакого воздействия на нынешнюю украинскую власть Запад оказывать не будет. А воздействие требуется далеко не только в связи с Донбассом. Вот миссия ОБСЕ, у нее мандат распространяется на всю Украину. И она периодически под нашим нажимом публикует доклады не только о Донбассе и линии разграничения, но и о других регионах Украины. Там жуткое просто творится. Это притом, что приукрашивают наши коллеги из ОБСЕ, но даже при этом права меньшинств, включая венгров, например, засилье мафии в том же Закарпатье. Об этом не пишут, но организованная преступность, во многих случаях ей руководят депутаты Верховной Рады. И так далее.

Поэтому эту рамку юридическую, международно-правовую нам важно лелеять и всячески оберегать от каких-либо попыток подорвать ее изнутри или снаружи.

Асламова:

- Если говорить, скажем, о майдане. Я работала на Украине 8 лет и пережила майдан, видя события своими глазами. Я считаю, что это был провал нашей дипломатии. Потому что еще в апреле 2013 года «Комсомольская правда» писала о том, что готовится война. Что готовится война против русских. Война готовилась на Галичине, они не скрывали своих планов. Мы об этом писали, и никто не обращал внимания. Все пророссийские политологи, которые работали в это время на Украине, говорили, что не могут добиться ни возможного влияния на нашего посла Зурабова, ни встречи с ним. Встречи проводятся раз в год, 12 июня, праздник с водкой, что называется, и медведями, и больше ничего. Абсолютно нет никакого влияния. То есть мы были не готовы к самой майдановской обстановке, мы ее проиграли в этой ситуации. И у людей законный вопрос. Почему посол Зурабов до сих пор работает на Украине?

С. Лавров:

- Эта тема, наверное, не для публичного обсуждения.

Асламова:

- Почему? Это наша внешняя дипломатия.

С. Лавров:

- Посол Зурабов может отчитываться, и будет отчитываться и перед Министерством иностранных дел, и перед Государственной Думой. Я хочу понять суть вопроса.

Асламова:

- Вопрос в том, что мы были не готовы к майдану.

С. Лавров:

- Я об этом и хочу сказать. Вы говорите: мы проиграли майдан. А если вы в этом так уверены, если вам много говорят о том, что он проигран, потому что у нас дипломатия не сработала, какие альтернативы имеются в виду, что мы должны были бы делать? Раз так уверенно люди говорят о том, что это был провал.

Асламова:

- Например, что делало американское посольство. Оно не жалело мелких денег на пропаганду против нас. Они оплачивали сайты по тысяче долларов. Это копейки для такой большой страны, как наша. Которые постоянно поливали грязью в течение 10 лет. Они не скрывали, что потратили 5 миллиардов долларов на пропаганду против России, на пропаганду якобы свободы слова. Вообще наши посольства отличаются безынициативностью. Всегда слышен голос американского посла и никогда не слышен голос русского посла. Кроме нескольких исключений. Например, я могу привести в пример Ливан. Там прекрасно работает посол Засыпкин. После него сильно изменилась ситуация в Ливане. Потому что люди постоянно слушали его интервью. Наши послы и наши посольства это бункеры, которые и морально, и всячески закрыты в своем мирке, они не выходят.

Вот вам другой пример – Хорватия. Сейчас украинский посол, который, можно сказать, просто изнасиловал местные СМИ, и ему даже дали колонку в газете, где он еженедельно поливает грязью Россию. Не слышно голоса наших людей. Где они, почему они прячутся, почему они не ходят в медиа, почему не требуют своих интервью? Это большая проблема. Я работаю во всех странах, и везде мне рассказывают про вечера Пушкина и вечера Чайковского. Кого это сейчас уже интересует?

С. Лавров:

- Я не могу с этим согласиться. Потому что у нас такие послы, как послы в Соединенных Штатах, посол при Организации Объединенных Наций, Ливан – очень важно, посол в Ираке, посол в Сирии, представитель в Женеве. Это люди, которые не просто известны по их регулярному появлению на экранах, это люди, которые проводят колоссальную работу. Поймите еще одну вещь. Появление на первых полосах газет, колонки, на телевидении, на радио – это далеко не вся работа. И в подавляющем большинстве случаев это не самая главная часть работы. Вот вы говорили про какие-то ограниченные платежи по разным сайтам. Там не только платежи были в Киеве со стороны американского посольства. Там просто целый этаж службы безопасности занимали сотрудники либо ФБР, либо ЦРУ, либо вместе взятые, плюс Агентство национальной безопасности.

Баранов:

- Продолжают занимать.

С. Лавров:

- Да, продолжают занимать. И здесь, я еще раз хочу сказать, какая альтернатива была? Мы должны были тоже платить политологам, чтобы они какие-то сайты вели?

Асламова:

- Даже не платить, хотя бы чуть-чуть помогать.

С. Лавров:

- Когда на майдан вышли бандиты, мы потребовали, чтобы они соблюдали Конституцию Украины. Они этого делать не хотели, они в итоге договорились через этих оппозиционеров с Януковичем о соглашении, которое было подписано 21 февраля, и которое, по сути дела, предполагало отказ Януковича от президентских полномочий по применению силы, отказ от монополии на применение силы. И согласие на досрочные выборы. Иными словами, если бы это соглашение выполнялось, то сейчас давным-давно бы уже Янукович ушел демократическим путем. Конечно, его бы не избрали. Примерно те же люди были бы сейчас у власти, но только не было бы такого количества жертв, разрушений и т.д. Но предложение-то какое? Когда эти бандиты стали безобразничать и беспридельничать на майдане, чтобы мы туда войска ввели?

Асламова:

- Простите, у нас в руках были все карты. К нам бежал законно избранный президент страны, произошел военный переворот в стране, которая нам близкая и дружественная. Президент просит нас о помощи. Мы имели все права, для того чтобы помочь ситуации наладиться.

С. Лавров:

- Воевать?

Асламова:

- Просто горстка бандитов захватила власть, это военный переворот.

С. Лавров:

- Да, правильно.

Асламова:

- Почему же мы этого не сделали? А я вам скажу почему. Потому что мы постоянно цепляемся за теорию суверенного государства, которая нас путает по рукам и ногам. Американцы прекрасно разработали теорию гуманитарной интервенции, обязанность вмешаться и т.д. Мы все время говорим: суверенное государство. И сами уже запутались в нем, и мы идеологию не выдвигаем. Мы тоже имеем право вмешаться морально.

С. Лавров:

- Давайте без терминов. Вы ответьте мне прямо на вопрос.

Асламова:

- Мы должны были ввести войска.

С. Лавров:

- Вы считаете, что мы должны были ввести войска?

Асламова:

- Это была наша обязанность вмешаться и гуманитарная интервенция.

С. Лавров:

- Я с этим не согласен. Воевать между русскими и украинцами…

Асламова:

- Это не война.

С. Лавров:

- Эту войну затеяли те, кто пришел к власти в результате государственного переворота. Войну против собственного народа. Я считаю, что русские и украинцы это один народ. И если вы считаете, что наша позиция должна заключаться в том, чтобы мы развязали войну против собственного народа, я с ней не согласен категорически.

Асламова:

- Не развязали, а расправились бы с бандой, которая захватила власть.

С. Лавров:

- Сейчас за этой бандой огромное количество людей в погонах, и не обязательно в погонах, в тех же национальных батальонах.

Асламова:

- Это хунта.

С. Лавров:

- Как бы к ним ни относиться, их десятки тысяч. Значит, вы предлагаете разобраться с десятками тысяч граждан Украины.

Асламова:

- Их стало десятки тысяч после того, как мы оставили и пустили на самотек.

С. Лавров:

- Наша армия присягнула новому руководство, и новое руководство отдало бы приказ этой армии противостоять Российской армии? Это ужас, я даже не могу себе этого представить.

Асламова:

- У нас было три месяца…

- Новость последней недели, которая многих наших читателей и слушателей озаботила: Савченко пресловутая. Из Краснодара спрашивают: «Господин Лавров, какой ваш взгляд на то, что мы отпустили преступницу Савченко, если она убила наших журналистов? Она же сейчас будет устраивать провокации против России при любом удобном случае». Правильно мы сделали или нет?

С. Лавров:

- Я считаю, что мы сделали правильно. Нам нужно было вернуть своих граждан. Это произошло. Мы в принципе за то, чтобы не только в такого рода ситуациях, но и прежде всего в рамках выполнения Минских договоренностей, к которым Савченко и наши граждане относятся, обменять всех на всех. Но знаете, если нам Савченко будет делать гадости, а кто нам не делает гадости сейчас на Украине? Да там не осталось практически политиков, которые могут с нами нормально разговаривать. И я считаю, что это пускай будет головная боль Украины. Девушка специфическая. Кстати, достаточно упитанная. Поэтому все эти истерики про ее голодовку, я думаю, теперь все уже понимают, чего они стоят. Пускай. Она хочет стать президентом, она хочет воевать против нас, она хочет еще чего-то.

- Пока что только босиком ходит везде.

- Давайте от ближайших соседей перейдем к Ближнему Востоку.

- Дарья Асламова у нас специалист не только по Майдану…

С. Лавров:

- Но и по Ливану, я уже почувствовал.

- По всему этому региону. Она специальный корреспондент, работала в Турции, в Сирии, в Ираке.

С. Лавров:

- Я знаю.

- Только что вернулась из Иракского Курдистана.

- Во всех странах Ближнего Востока очень… местные политологи очень хорошо запомнили слова Путина «помидорами не отделаетесь». И такой поворот событий. Буквально на днях неожиданно мы первые заговариваем о желании возобновить отношения. Это очень по-христиански, но как же быть с заповедью «око за око, зуб за зуб»? Мои восточные друзья задают вам вопрос: не вы начали эту войну с Турцией, не вы виноваты в ней. Советский Союз никогда бы не позволил безнаказанно сбить свой самолет. А почему же русские сейчас протягивают оливковую ветвь мира? Притом первыми. Восточные политологи рассматривают это как именно унижение…

С. Лавров:

- Давайте не будем продолжать. Потому что, знаете, это такая игра в собственные ворота у вас. Вы или ваши корреспонденты делают констатацию, которая в корне не верна. И на основе этой ошибки собственной начинают делать умозаключения о том, как им оценивать наши действия. Мы никогда не говорили, что мы какую-то оливковую ветвь, как и любую другую ветвь, протянем Турции. С какой стати? Мы сказали, что Турция обязана принести извинения и компенсировать те потери, которые были нанесены в результате этой преступной акции, в результате этого военного преступления. Путин отвечал на вопрос, я не помню, какой был вопрос, но он касался того, предпринимаются ли какие-то шаги со стороны Турции. Он сказал: да, они по разным каналам заходят. Вот этот самый Мевлет…

- И с нашей стороны мы готовы возобновить отношения.

С. Лавров:

- Нет, он сказал, что мы готовы их рассматривать. Но сначала Турция должна сделать то, что она обязана сделать. Ну почему же это все как-то вылетает? Если желание увидеть только какие-то панические, пораженческие настроения в российском руководстве, тогда нам очень трудно разговаривать. Можно же ведь не хамить, чтобы показать неприятие действий партнера, как это было сделано. А помидорами они, конечно, не отделались. Они очень сильно страдают. И поэтому они и пытаются по разным закрытым каналам к нам подползать и предлагать какие-то комитеты создавать. Мне еще это в декабре предлагал на ходу, встретившись со мной в ОБСЕ, министр иностранных дел Турции: давай создадим комитет какой-то или группу. Дипломаты, военные, разведчики, не знаю, кто. Я сказал, что…

- Они не продвинулись с тех пор за полгода?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, конечно. И поэтому наша позиция остается, какой она была.

- Три вещи мы требуем: извиниться официально, наказать виновных и возместить ущерб.

С. Лавров:

- Конечно.

- Что касается самой Сирии. Я была в Сирийском Курдистане. И в Ираке, и курды в Турции озабочены одним вопросом: Россия пришла надолго? Или это короткая операция? Они выражают свои опасения, что им бы очень хотелось, чтобы Россия пришла надолго, чтобы возник второй полюс силы на Ближнем Востоке. Надолго ли мы туда пришли?

С. Лавров:

- Он возник уже – этот полюс силы на Ближнем Востоке. Не знаю, второй, а может быть – первый. Потому что всеми считаемый за первый полюс силы – это американская коалиция, она просто отбывает номер. Я на днях с Керри разговаривал, я поинтересовался, почему они практически перестали бомбить террористов и практически вообще ни одного вылета не сделали с тем, чтобы пресекать контрабанду нефти в Турцию.

- И что сказал?

С. Лавров:

- Он сказал, что они там этим занимаются. Что вот они… Опять выдвигается такая очень не защитимая логика, что террористы перемешаны с хорошей оппозицией, поэтому, когда бьешь по террористам, задеваешь по хорошей оппозиции, этого делать нельзя. Но я напомнил ему, что они в конце февраля нам клятвенно обещали, что те отряды, которые они считают патриотическими, лояльными, которые с ними сотрудничают, будут убраны с позиций, занимаемых «Джабхат ан-Нусрой». Больше трех месяцев ничего не сделано. Поэтому вот они сейчас попросили у нас еще несколько дней, прежде чем вступит в силу объявленная нами схема, согласно которой, кто не присоединился к перемирию, является законной целью. Независимо от того, включен он в списки террористов или не включен. Вот они попросили несколько дней, чтобы отреагировать. Эти несколько дней истекают буквально на этой неделе. Поэтому посмотрим, как они… Но то, что эта коалиция сейчас практически бездействует, а тем временем через турецкую границу продолжают идти и боевики, и техника, они явно готовят наступление, которое запрещено договоренностями, резолюциями Совета Безопасности, и тем временем нам отвечают, что вот эти отряды, которые как бы хорошие, они готовы прекратить нарушения перемирия, но для этого нужно, чтобы начался политический процесс. А делегация, которую сколотили прежде всего при турецкой поддержке так называемый Высший комитет, как они себя называют, по переговорам, она говорит: а мы не можем участвовать в переговорах, потому что Асад не ушел. И вот этот цирк продолжается уже давно.

Я честно сказал своему коллеге, что нам кажется, что вы нас просто дурите или за нос водите. Он клянется, что это не так, что наладится наконец координация между военными. Но, повторю, мы уже им четко дали понять, да не дали понять, просто прямо сказали, что нас это не устраивает. И дальше вот так про белого бычка мы не можем. У нас там есть обязательства перед правительством Сирии, перед законной властью Сирии. Туда пришли мы по просьбе этого правительства. Коалицию туда никто не звал. В Ирак ее звали, да, американскую коалицию. В Сирию – нет. Но сирийское руководство заявило, и эта позиция была доведена до американцев, что, если коалиция будет координировать свои действия с российскими воздушно-космическими силами, то тогда Сирия не будет официально протестовать. Они будут считать, что это наши партнеры в борьбе с терроризмом. Вот, собственно говоря, единственная сейчас такая очень зыбкая, но хоть какая-то основа для присутствия коалиции.

Да, то, что начало нашей операции, первые месяцы нашей операции реально переломили ситуацию, - все это признают. Желание, чтобы этот перелом остановился и чтобы, может быть, в обратную сторону пошло движение, налицо. И у Турции, и, наверное, даже у западных наших коллег. Потому что им очень не хочется, чтобы Асад оставался у власти. Просто потому, что они заявили пять лет назад, что он должен уйти. Вот и всё. А на сирийский народ им сейчас наплевать. Хотя все уже поняли, что без него никакого политического процесса не будет. И именно резолюция Совета Безопасности и решения, которые принимались по Сирии, начиная с 2012 года, при нашем активном и инициативном участии, не содержат никакого требования, даже намека на требование, что Асад должен уйти. Наоборот, там сказано: только сирийский народ решает свою судьбу, и политический процесс должен быть таким, чтобы охватывать все без исключения силы – этнические, политические, конфессиональные – сирийского общества. И весь спектр оппозиции, естественно.

Но, как было объявлено президентом, на этапе где-то… сколько там, пару месяцев назад, основные задачи по пресечению тенденций развала государства, по пресечению тенденции, которая вела к захвату Дамаска террористами, когда эти задачи были в основном выполнены, мы сократили свое присутствие в Сирии. там достаточно сил и средств, я вас уверяю, чтобы ныне существующие террористические угрозы были нейтрализованы. И мы этим занимаемся. Очень важно только, чтобы здесь вот наши американские коллеги свою ответственность ощутили. И мы их, я считаю, прижимаю к стенке достаточно серьезно. Они, правда, такие ребята способные.

- Увертливые.

С. Лавров:

- Увертливые. Но если вот, чтобы окончательно ответить на вопрос, надолго ли и как, если вы посмотрите репортажи о том, как обосновываются там наши военные, вы увидите, что это не просто в палатках, знаете, приехать, пострелять, палатку свернуть и оттуда убежать.

Баранов:

- Наши читатели задают вам риторический вопрос. Сергей Викторович, интересно, смог ли господин Керри ответить на вопрос нашего президента: «Вы хоть понимаете теперь, что вы натворили?»

С. Лавров:

- Знаете, я с ним на эту тему говорил много. Когда мы обсуждаем Сирию… Он очень приятный в общении человек. Мы с ним с января говорили по телефону больше 30 раз. И 4 раза встречались лично. И наверняка это не последняя встреча, не последний телефонный разговор. Но когда мы с ним имеем возможность, начинаем говорить про Сирию, они обязательно говорят: про Сирию – да, но вот сейчас надо сделать что-то. Я говорю: подожди, до этого же были такие-то шаги. Мы в июне 12-го года вместе с Хиллари Клинтон, европейцами, китайцами, арабами и турками, кстати сказать, приняли Женевское коммюнике, в котором говорится: надо запустить переходный политический процесс, который должен сформировать какую-то структуру совместную правительством и оппозицией на основе взаимного согласия и правительства, и оппозиции. Когда мы все это одобрили, Россия принесла эту бумагу в Совет Безопасности, говорим: давайте одобрим это все резолюцией Совета Безопасности. Американцы сказали «нет», потому что там не сказано, что Асад должен уйти, и не сказано, что если он не уйдет, то будут санкции против него. Я говорю: а где здесь написано, мы же в Женеве с вами 7 часов сидели. Категорически отказались.

Год прошел, потом петух клюнул насчет химического оружия, мы помогли с этим химическим оружием разобраться. И вот тогда, когда резолюция, утверждающая российско-американскую схему с согласия сирийского правительства, предполагавшую вывоз и уничтожение запасов химического оружия, вот в эту резолюцию мы настояли, чтобы вставили отдельный раздел, утверждающий вот то коммюнике. Сейчас они говорят, что это коммюнике нарушает Асад. Самое главное, что этот принцип обоюдного согласия… Это как на Донбассе, принцип прямого диалога. Вот от этого уходят. Только на Донбассе власть уходит от диалога, а здесь оппозиция уходит. Это вот наши западные коллеги.

И когда мы с ним обсуждаем эти вещи, я говорю: Джон, ну зачем же вы наступаете на те же грабли? 2003 год, Ирак. – Я был сенатором, я голосовал против. Я говорю: здорово. - И Обама был против. - Прекрасно. А Ливия? – Да, Ирак был ошибкой. – А Ливия уже при вас.- Ливия при Хиллари была, там была ошибка тоже.

Но ошибка не потому, что они нарушили мандат Совета Безопасности, который предполагал всего лишь закрыть небо и не давать авиации летать. Они же с этого неба бомбили просто и, в конце концов, зверски убили Каддафи. Как бы к нему ни относиться. Это тоже военное преступление. Он говорит: тоже была ошибка. Я говорю: Ливию теперь посмотри, там террористы, оттуда идет поток боевиков, оружия, вплоть до Мали, до Чада, до Центральной Африки. Он говорит: ошибка была в том, что мы после этих бомбардировок не ввели туда наземные войска и не консолидировали обстановку, не подавили террористов. Я ему сказал: вы войска уже вводили в Афганистан для борьбы с терроризмом и в Ирак для борьбы с тем же терроризмом. Потом вы оттуда благополучно ушли, оставив и тех и других, как у Жванецкого: он вошел в ее положение и оставил в ее же положении. Только в гораздо более плохом положении были оставлены Ирак и Афганистан, на грани развала одна страна и во второй гражданская война продолжается.

Они говорят: это была ошибка, но кто старое помянет, тому глаз вон. Вот какая у них логика. Поэтому давайте сейчас заниматься тем, чем мы хотим. Мы тоже хотим Сирией заниматься. Но давайте подходы-то вырабатывать с учетом хоть какого-то урока, извлеченного из прошлого опыта.
Журналисты "Комсомолки" и Сергей Лавров после Прямой линии. Фото: Михаил ФРОЛОВ

Журналисты "Комсомолки" и Сергей Лавров после Прямой линии.Фото: Михаил ФРОЛОВ

Асламова:

- Вопрос от моих курдских друзей. Я имею в виду и турецких курдов, и сирийских, и иракских. Во-первых, турецкие курды взывают о том, что хорошо бы России высказать свою позицию. Потому что там происходит настоящий геноцид курдов. Я была в городе Диярбакыр, видела, что там происходит. Город просто уничтожен. Идет гражданская война в Турции, а мы никак не вступаемся за них.

Второй вопрос. Оружие просят, например, сирийские курды, говорят: почему вы даете оружие Барзани, это американская песочница – иракский Курдистан и Барзани – протурецкий политик, более того, пустивший турецкие войска на свою территорию. Но при этом вы не даете оружие сирийским курдам, которые реально воюют с ИГИЛ (запрещенной на территории России организацией).

Третий момент. Также я общалась с партизанами Рабочей партии Курдистана в горах. Они также говорили о том, что мы просим хотя бы, как Советский Союз в свое время оказывал дипломатическую поддержку курдскому вопросу, помогите нам хотя бы дипломатическим путем, если не можете помочь военным.

С. Лавров:

- Мы такую поддержку оказываем. Наверное, надо как-то побольше об этом говорить. Хотя Мария Захарова, я сам слышал неоднократно, на своих брифингах проблему геноцида курдов в Турции и в принципе позицию Турции по отношению к курдам мы регулярно озвучиваем. Мы единственное требуем - чтобы Турция вывела свои войска с территории Ирака, где они находятся, как бывший премьер-министр Давутоглу заявил, для того, чтобы укреплять суверенитет Ирака. Это абсолютно неприемлемая позиция. И в принципе то, что турки делают, это, я считаю, заслуживает гораздо большего публичного внимания со стороны наших западных партнеров. Потому что они считают, что это союзнички, мы сами между собой разберемся. Это такая очень нехорошая позиция.

Вот, например, когда Турция нарушала воздушное пространство Греции, мы несколько заявлений таких жестких сделали. Столтенберг, Генеральный секретарь НАТО, заявил: знаете, это все-таки член НАТО, мы сами разберемся. А что насчет Кипра, который не член НАТО, чье пространство нарушается Турцией регулярно? А во-вторых, что это за такая компания, дескать, если ты натовец, то ты можешь делать, что хочешь? Так же, как Евросоюз, если ты в Евросоюзе, то в Совете Европы ты неподсуден, потому что они говорят: вот права человека в Совете Европы, мы будем рассматривать их нарушение теми, кто не входит в Евросоюз. Потому что в Евросоюзе у нас есть собственный какой-то процесс по разбору этих нарушений.

Возвращаясь к курдам. Мы единственное требуем. Мы будем продолжать требовать, чтобы Турция прекратила беспредел в Ираке в отношении курдов прежде всего. Там замыслы, помимо таких неоосманских устремлений, которые явно присутствуют, там еще экономический расчет на то, чтобы позиционироваться там, приспособиться, каким-то образом зацепиться и ждать, когда будет битва за Мосул, чтобы от месторождения отломить. А там уже посмотрим, как международное сообщество отреагирует на это, потом, может быть, Ирак вообще развалится, а мы уже здесь. Это очевидно совершенно, поэтому я с вами полностью согласен, и согласен с вашими курдскими собеседниками.
Сергей Лавров и Дарья Асламова. Фото: Михаил ФРОЛОВ

Сергей Лавров и Дарья Асламова.Фото: Михаил ФРОЛОВ

Что касается Иракского Курдистана, то для борьбы с терроризмом мы поставляем оружие и в Ирак, и в Иракский Курдистан, с согласия, с ведома иракского правительства. У нас других принципов не может быть.

Что касается сирийских курдов, они получают поддержку. Они получают и поддержку с воздуха. Причем, надо об этом прямо сказать, мы активно убеждаем, и не без успеха, сирийское правительство, что они должны с курдами сотрудничать, а не пытаться в этом конфликте как-то их еще немножко ограничивать в их будущей роли в сирийском государстве. Конечно, никто, наверное, не радуется, когда взяла и Партия демократического союза приняла какой-то манифест о федеративном округе и т.д. Но это связано с позицией Турции. Потому что когда мы договорились, что Женевские переговоры по Сирии должны быть инклюзивными, не по-русски говоря, а по-русски говоря, они должны быть всеохватывающими по составу участников. И когда группа, представляющая 15% населения Сирии, эта Партия демократического союза, исключена из этих переговоров только потому, что одна страна, Турция, наложила на это вето, американцы и прочие наши партнеры говорили, когда мы возмущались и требовали, чтобы эти курды приехали. Но нам говорили так: знаете, если сейчас курды приедут, то группа переговорщиков, которая в Эр-Рияде образовалась, этот комитет по переговорам, они покинут переговоры и не будут сотрудничать. А они и так не сотрудничают. Они сейчас взяли и ушли. И Де Мистура пошел у них на поводу, хотя мы ему поручили до начала Рамадана собрать очередной раунд, он сейчас собирается это делать через две недели, а то и после Рамадана. Только потому, что вот эти капризные ребята выдвигают ультиматум. И если говорили, что приход курдов приведет к такому варианту, то это и без всяких курдов происходит. Они просто проявили свою сущность.

Я очень надеюсь, что второй случай дезертирства, когда ушел радикал Аллюш из «Джейш аль-Ислам», каковая организация однозначно является экстремистской, террористической, но ее пытаются выгораживать, наверное, в расчете на то, что она позволить ослабить Асада, как они всегда рассчитывают: вот используем террористов, а потом посмотрим, что с ними делать. Это путь в никуда. Но было дезертирство еще и нормальных, умеренных персонажей из этой вот группы комитета по переговорам. Я думаю, что мы постепенно избавимся от крайних таких представителей, но, конечно, надо что-то делать быстро. И курды обязательно должны быть в этом процессе. Потому что обсуждать Конституцию и обсуждать какую-то структуру, совместно формируемую правительством и оппозицией, без курдов – это будет просто провал переговоров.

- Перейдем к вопросам нашей аудитории и репликам, которые звучали в ваш адрес.

- Вопрос от нашего читателя. Вы в тройке самых уважаемых политиков России. Есть ли планы на перспективу?

С. Лавров:

- Знаете, я никогда, вот честно скажу, я в своей жизни никогда планов не строил. И, наверное, так случилось, что все как бы шло само собой. Мне все предлагали работу в одном месте, потом в другом месте. Но все это в рамках МИДа, но сначала предложили работать в Шри-Ланке, после Шри-Ланки предложили работать в Управлении международных экономических организаций. После этого предложили, Владимир Федорович Петровский, покойный, царствие ему Небесное, был замминистра, когда Козырев ушел еще в МИД РСФСР, в 1990 году, мне предложили занять место начальника Управления ООН. Потом после… Еще, кстати, в ходе этих событий после путча и до Беловежских соглашений, наверное, это уже не секрет, я думаю, что Андрей Козырев не будет слишком обижен, он меня пригласил на Старую площадь, я тогда сидел в МИД РСФСР, осенью 1991 года, и предложил стать его заместителем. Я сказал, что я не готов и не испытываю такого желания. Он говорит: почему? Я говорю: я всего год работаю начальником управления. Я людей привел с собой, которых я знал, на которых я опирался. А ты, говорит, всех приводи с собой в МИД РСФСР. Они не пойдут. Почему? Я говорю: ну потому что они присягали державе. И не пойдут они туда. Он стал достаточно так эмоционально говорить, что вот вы все там спрятались за эту советскую вывеску и там сидите и не знаете, что произойдет, перепугались. А у нас тут полно… Тогда, помните, РСФСР обхаживали, вообще все республики обхаживали западные визитеры. У нас, говорит, здесь столько делегаций. Я говорю: пожалуйста, у нас есть вот решение, которое тогда Горбачев с Ельциным тогда совместно приняли, что МИД СССР оказывал помощь МИДам союзных республик. Хочешь переводчиков – он тебе присылает переводчиков. Транспортом помочь – пожалуйста, помогаем транспортом. Действительно, республиканские МИДы были очень маленькие. Конечно, они не справлялись. Но мы им помогали. Но тогда я вышел из его кабинета, он был достаточно обижен или расстроен, не знаю.

Тем не менее, после того, как все произошло, в апреле уже 1992 года, меня никто не уволил, а в апреле 1992 года меня и Чуркина Виталия в один день назначили заместителями министра. Тоже без каких-либо обращений. А потом… Единственный раз я отказывался от предложения, это мне Евгений Максимович Примаков, когда я уже уехал в Нью-Йорк, через полтора года стал… не уговаривать, а стал уже говорить: ты переезжаешь в Вашингтон. И тут я с ним вынужден был поспорить. Великий человек, но немножко…

- И поехали в Нью-Йорк?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, я уже был в Нью-Йорке. Из Нью-Йорка в Вашингтон переехать. Когда я стал отказываться, он говорит: ты вообще политически неграмотный, ты ничего не понимаешь. Я говорю: а почему меня? Ну ты у меня как бы лучший, считается. Я говорю: тогда за что в Вашингтон? А это главная точка. Я говорю: Евгений Максимович, вот здесь позвольте не процитировать величайшего мыслителя Примакова Евгения Максимовича. Что формируется многополярный мир, который будет противовесом одностороннему миру. И этот многополярный мир, конечно, я сказал, формируется не в Вашингтоне, где, если тебе нужно чего-то сделать, ты должен записаться на прием, а там примут тебя или нет, а формируется он в Нью-Йорке, где ты вошел в здание ООН, и тебе навстречу бегут все, и информация, и те собеседники, которые тебе нужны, и так далее, и кому ты нужен. И там можно играть, поскольку в Совете Безопасности все-таки 15 человек. И есть пятерка постоянных, а есть десять непостоянных. Есть Генеральная Ассамблея, где можно какие-то свои идеи вбрасывать и напрямую, и через кого-то. Он действительно великий человек, Евгений Максимович, он согласился со мной и оставил меня в Нью-Йорке. А потом уже вы знаете…

- Вопрос от одного нашего радиослушателя. «Добрый день, меня зовут Сергей Шеин. Я из города Перми. Как нам транслировать те успехи во внешней политике в политику внутреннюю? Считаете ли вы, что нужно установить памятник Евгению Максимовичу Примакову, но стоять он будет не в столице, а в регионах? К примеру, в городе Перми?»

С. Лавров:

- Во-первых, вы знаете, насчет сочетания, взаимосвязи внутренней и внешней политики, конечно же, для нас прежде всего важно обеспечивать с точки зрения дипломатии, внешнеполитической работы обеспечивать безопасность и максимально благоприятные экономические условия для развития нашей России. И это главное, что у нас есть в концепции внешней политики. И это то, что сохранится и в новой редакции концепта внешней политики, над которой мы сейчас по поручению президента работаем. Это означает, что мы создавать должны условия, чтобы не дискриминировали наш бизнес, чтобы наши граждане, когда они путешествуют по миру, не подвергались дискриминации, не подвергались каким-то противоправным действиям. К сожалению, это не всегда удается сделать. Потому что та же практика американцев, когда буквально воруют наших людей, в нарушение законов тех стран, на чьей территории это происходит, это и Бут, и Ярошенко, и Селезнев, и еще с десяток других людей, которых из Европы и из других стран вытаскивали. Но я убежден, что эта работа будет приносить результаты. Она уже начинает давать результат. Мы добьемся того, чтобы вот эти вопросы когда возникают у кого-то… У нас тоже, понимаете, если арестовывают какого-то кибермошенника, мы ж последние, кто будет его выгораживать. Это же люди, которые деньги воруют и в России, и в других странах. Но мы должны его слить. У нас с американцами есть консульская конвенция и другие документы, которые предполагают передачу друг другу преступников, подозреваемых в совершении каких-то противоправных действий. Но это большая проблема. Конечно, вопросы в целом безопасности наших граждан, которые ездят с туристическими поездками или просто по частным делам, это серьезный блок нашей работы.

Второе направление – делать все, чтобы в странах, где у нас есть интересы, правительства благоприятно, благожелательно относились к российскому бизнесу. И здесь тоже есть конкретные результаты. Конечно, здесь должно быть движение взаимное. Бизнес должен захотеть. Когда у нас «Росатом», например, он активнейшим образом работает практически по всему миру, и рекордное количество заказов, и это сразу же создает долгосрочную, устойчивую и очень прочную почву для развития отношений стратегического характера с соответствующей страной. Потому что атомная отрасль – это надолго, это крупно, это охватывает и стройку, и обучение, и потом распоряжение отработавшим ядерным материалом, и так далее. Поэтому мы в этом видим свою способность и возможность помочь внутренним реформам. Естественно, внутренними реформами и внутренним развитием все-таки занимается не Министерство иностранных дел.

А что касается Евгения Максимовича Примакова, у нас уже даже есть проект памятника. Мы об этом подумали сразу, когда случилось это несчастье, когда он ушел из жизни. И в дополнение к тем решениям, которые уже принял президент об увековечивании его памяти, есть медаль Примакова, есть стипендия Примакова в МГИМО и в МГУ, есть… имя Примакова присвоили Институту мировой экономики и международных отношений. Но мы считаем, хорошо было бы памятник сделать. И я планирую такое предложение президенту представить. Что касается места, где он мог бы быть установлен, Евгений Максимович ведь был и председателем правительства, и директором Службы внешней разведки, и министром иностранных дел, и академиком. Есть дом, где он жил. Но мы все-таки хотели бы, чтобы это произошло на Смоленской площади, на скверике, который между двумя этими – «Белградом» и Министерством иностранных дел. Мне кажется, это было бы такое место, где люди всегда могли бы видеть, отдавать дань памяти Евгению Максимовичу. Но, повторю, вопрос пока не рассматривался. Я фактически сейчас его озвучил в первый раз. Может быть, надо было сначала все-таки официально доложить эту идею.

- Чтобы закрыть вопрос про перспективу. Люди спрашивают, есть ли у вас президентские амбиции?

С. Лавров:

- Я уже ответил.

- Вы сказали, что вы плывете по течению.

С. Лавров:

- Нет, я не плыву по течению. Я считаю, что если мне доверяют эту работу, то я себя чувствую на своем месте. Может, это нескромно, но я по-честному отвечаю.

- А можно личный вопрос? Вы добились для себя права в ООН курить там, где ходите. А в МИДе вы можете курить или нет?

С. Лавров:

- Я не могу нарушать законы Российской Федерации, но считаю, что эти законы немножко пошли дальше избыточно по сравнению с тем, что делают в Европе и в других сопоставимых с нами по уровню развития странах. Есть масса способов предаваться этой, конечно же, вредной привычке без создания каких-либо проблем для окружающих не курящих. И я думаю, что надо в нашем законодательстве эти способы все-таки предусмотреть.

- Вам сейчас хочется закурить?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, не хочется. Я очень мало курю.

- Сегодня Всемирный день борьбы с курением.

С. Лавров:

- Я с утра вообще не курил.

- Спрашивают, когда вы бросите курить.

С. Лавров:

- Я очень мало курю. Я занимаюсь спортом, играю в футбол.

- Давайте о здоровом образе жизни поговорим. Звонок от одного из наших радиослушателей:

- Здравствуйте, Сергей Викторович. Очень много хорошего делаете, Министерство иностранных дел хорошо действует, в отличие от предыдущих. Хотя хотелось бы, чтобы представители, наши дипломаты были без тройных подбородков, без огромных животов, без неприятных, несовременных костюмов. Они представляют великую страну, это очень важно.

- Что скажете, Сергей Викторович?

С. Лавров:

- Вопроса не было. Была констатация.

- А вопрос такой. Вы ведь любитель сплавов. В этом году удастся?

С. Лавров:

- Надеюсь.

- На Алтай опять или куда?

С. Лавров:

- Ну, наверное. Посмотрим.

- Заставьте своих подчиненных спортом заняться, чтобы выглядели хорошо, представляя свою державу.

С. Лавров:

- Заставлять никого я не люблю. В этом корпусе, где мы находимся, есть очень хороший спортзал, там играют и в теннис, и в волейбол, и в баскетбол, и в мини-футбол. Здесь есть бассейн. Это, кстати, долгострой, с 86-го года. Но вот завершился пару лет назад, и здесь очень хорошие возможности для того, чтобы убирать второй и третий подбородки.

- Вы занимаетесь спортом – плаваете или еще что-то

С. Лавров:

Я люблю игровые виды спорта.

- Например, футбол.

С. Лавров:

- Да, футбол. Но сплав это тоже достаточно серьезный, физически емкий вид спорта. И плюс занимаюсь в спортзале. Так что стараюсь дружить с разными…

- Вопросы от наших читателей. Мария Захарова исполнила русский народный танец «Калинка». Вы видели этот танец, и если да, то понравилось ли вам, как танцует Мария Владимировна?

С. Лавров:

- Видел. Понравилось.

- А сами можете сплясать?

С. Лавров:

- Знаете, я не танцор.

- Сергей Викторович, дипломатия дипломатией, но все мы живые люди. Не возникало желания дать кому-нибудь по морде во время встреч с западными партнерами? Ну, про Керри вы сказали, оставим его.

С. Лавров:

- Меня примерно об этом Ваня Ургант спрашивал, когда я был у него на передаче года три назад, когда он только-только набирал обороты. Он спрашивал, правда, хотелось ли мне нецензурно выражаться в ходе контактов с кем-то из моих партнеров? Я ответил уже на этот вопрос.

- Тут вопрос про воспитание. Как лучше воспитать в ребенке ответственность? Когда вы были маленький, то вас учили ремнем или словом?

С. Лавров:

- Ремнем никогда. Словом. Но слово бывало и такое, доброе, типа пряника, но бывало и слово типа кнута. Конечно, это неизбежно.

- Елена Чинкова из Москвы интересуется. Народ с удовольствием разбирает майки с вашим лицом. Как вы относитесь к такой политмоде?

С. Лавров:

- Чего греха таить, все мы люди, и мне, конечно, это льстит, ничего не могу сказать. Мне даже кто-то из приятелей, когда мы были в гостях у старых моих школьных знакомых, говорит: а чего ты права-то свои не оформишь, будешь деньги получать.

- Вы сейчас рассердитесь, но мы не имеем права не спросить про слово, которое не пряник. Вы подарили народу крылатое выражение вроде «такой хоккей нам не нужен» озеровский. И очень много вопросов, кто вас вывел из себя на той знаменитой пресс-конференции.

С. Лавров:

- Когда? Я не выходил из себя.

- Это было продуманное заявление, жест и сигнал.

С. Лавров:

- Я потом смотрел. Там я спокойно сижу.

- Да, но словечко сорвалось.

С. Лавров:

- Извините, не я один попадаю в ситуацию, когда думаешь, что микрофон выключен, а он включен. Кэмерон, Обама тоже попадал. Кстати, попадал, между прочим, на тему противоракетной обороны.

- Микрофон вы ему включили в это время?

С. Лавров:

- Нет.

- Вы много ездили и продолжаете ездить по миру. Есть ли у вас какие-либо гастрономические пристрастия к национальным кухням?

Вы вообще гурман?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, я могу есть практически все. Если ты находишься в стране, у которой есть ярко выраженная кухня, конечно, надо есть национальные блюда, будь то в Китае, в Японии, в Италии, в Венгрии. Да, я всеядный, если можно так сказать.

- Если бы у вас была возможность сейчас написать самому себе письмо в детство, что бы написали?

С. Лавров:

- Сережа, у тебя впереди интересная жизнь.

- Главой МИДа какой страны и какой эпохи вы бы хотели провести один день? Помимо того, что вы уже долго являетесь главой дипломатии нашей страны.

С. Лавров:

- Как интересно. Есть пара стран, которые сейчас нам кровь портят. Вот туда бы на денечек я бы попал, чтобы прекратить безобразия.

- Слушайте, это сюжет для голливудского фильма.

С. Лавров:

- А почему голливудского? У нас сейчас снимают не хуже.

- А вы в кино ходите?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, практически не хожу, но смотрю регулярно.

- Какой последний фильм смотрели?

С. Лавров:

- Сейчас не вспомню. Хочу «Экипаж» посмотреть, но он пока на DVD не вышел, а в кино как-то…

- А Сергей Лавров может позволить себе выйти в кинотеатр, пойти в кино?

С. Лавров:

- Я ходил периодически в кинотеатр, последний раз где-то в «Художественном» я был, но достаточно давно.

- Сергей Викторович, всем известно, что вы пишете стихи, являетесь даже автором гимна МГИМО. Продолжаете заниматься этим? Может быть, новую книгу готовите к изданию?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, писал стихи. С момента назначения министром ни одного такого общечеловеческого произведения не вышло из-под моего пера. Писал только такие, типа, для «капустников», на дни рождения друзьям. А после назначения как-то…

- Муза вас покинула?

С. Лавров:

- Нет, наверное, просто времени меньше стало. Хотя в Нью-Йорке было тоже достаточно хлопотно…

- Люди удивляются, когда вы спите вообще.

С. Лавров:

- Ночью.

- Сплошные перелеты. Прилетаете, а там уже утро.

С. Лавров:

- Я все время стараюсь жить по времени той страны, где оказался, по тому часовому поясу.

- Организм же сбивается с ритма.

С. Лавров:

- Не знаю, получается. Все же индивидуально.

Афонина:

- Послушаем звонок нашего радиослушателя:

- Здравствуйте, Сергей Викторович. Меня зовут Валентин, я из Москвы. Ни для кого не секрет, что вы являетесь страстным болельщиком футбола и поклонником московского «Спартака». И вот сегодня в нашем с вами любимом клубе состоится совет директоров. Станет ясно, что будет следующим тренером, будет понятна вся стратегия развития клуба в будущем. А у вас есть свои предпочтения в этом вопросе? Может быть, вы могли что-то посоветовать руководству клуба? Или вообще, может быть, вы вошли бы в совет директоров?

С. Лавров:

- Спасибо большое. Честно говоря, я не знал, что сегодня совет директоров. Я после последней смены тренера стараюсь со стороны наблюдать. Я считаю, что, конечно, решать совету директоров, и здесь никакого мнения быть не может. Меня туда не приглашали, но я знаю практически всех его членов, и мы регулярно общаемся, в том числе на стадионе, когда «Спартак» играет в Москве. Я не могу предсказывать или гадать, на ком остановится выбор. Мое убеждение в том, что тренером «Спартака» должен быть человек, который олицетворяет «Спартак» (для моего поколения, по крайней мере). И таких людей немало, в том числе Дмитрий Аленичев.

- На ваш болельщицкий вкус – Бердыев: да или нет?

С. Лавров:

- Я ответил уже.

- Есть знаменитая фотография, где вы разговариваете по мобильному телефону, там у вас значок «Спартака» на обратной стороне.

С. Лавров:

- Да, мне дочка подарила этот «Айфон». Есть в Москве, я даже не знаю, как она называется, дочка отыскала, тюнинговая компания, которая в заднюю крышку вделывает любые контуры. И «Спартак», и можно чего угодно сделать.

- Он жив до сих пор?

С. Лавров:

- Жив, да.

- В наши дни в России очень остро стоит вопрос поиска российской идентичности. Что вам лично помогает осознавать себя русским человеком: язык, культура, ваше воспитание или что-то еще?

С. Лавров:

- Ну, всё вместе. Я думаю, что без языка – это вообще деться некуда. Культура – то же самое. И воспитание. Потому что воспитание – это как раз инструмент погружения в язык и в культуру. Причем погружения такого, чтобы ты себя ощущал там просто как рыба в воде, буквально говоря. И, конечно же, еще своя страна. Надо ее смотреть, надо ее видеть, надо ее почувствовать живьем. Я очень любил походы. Когда учился и в школе, вот уже после седьмого класса, регулярно мы ходили в походы. Сначала с учителем с каким-то, потом уже самостоятельно. И все студенческие годы – летом в стройотряд: Хакасия, Тува, Владивосток, Якутия. А зимние каникулы – лыжи, север: Карелия, Архангельская губерния. Это для меня сейчас, эти воспоминания самые светлые. Когда какая-нибудь заброшенная деревня в Карелии. Просто заброшенная деревня. Стоят дома. Потому что лесоразработки там закончились, и куда-то переехали люди. И какую-то собачку мы там подобрали. Сколотили такой ящичек на саночках. И собачка нам тащила тяжелый груз. Но вот эти воспоминания, они такие, знаете, всплывают какие-то мелкие детали, очень дорогого стоит. Так что это тоже… Видеть, познавать страну свою. И очень здорово, что сейчас этому уделяет большое внимание Русское географическое общество, и канал специальный сделали, и президент поддерживает эту работу и лично показывает пример. И я член Русского географического общества, стараюсь делать полезный вклад в его работу.

- Вопрос из Рязани: «Какое значение придается развитию связей между городами-побратимами?»

С. Лавров:

- Связь не прерывается. Есть, конечно, отдельные эксцессы. Киев отказался. И некоторые европейские города, в основном, по-моему, в странах таких, как… даже боюсь ошибиться. Некоторые новые члены НАТО и Евросоюза, я слышал, пара город в знак протеста прекратили или заморозили свои связи с побратимами в Российской Федерации. Мы это активно поддерживаем, но мы не занимаемся микроменеджментом. У них напрямую установлены контакты. Это разрешено всеми нашими законами. И они делают это на основе документов, которые напрямую согласовывают. Это обмены экономические, обмены… Побратимы в основном занимаются не экономикой. Экономика – это межрегиональные связи. А города-побратимы, да, какие-то хозяйственные проекты есть, но в основном это культурные, гуманитарные, образовательные вещи, обмены. И я считаю, что это прекрасная форма сотрудничества. В том числе она может в некоторых ситуациях помогать преодолевать вещи, которые затрудняют общение в случаях кризисов и конфликтов. Например, Черноморское экономическое сотрудничество – есть такая организация. Там есть Черноморский клуб черноморских городов. Нет никаких запретов в уставных документах этой организации для того, чтобы участвовал, например, в этом клубе Сухум. В принципе, на неофициальном, на низовом, на уровне вот этих городов и населенных пунктов очень многие вещи могут решаться гораздо проще, нежели на уровне официальных представителей государств. Так что иногда в рамках побратимских связей можно поискать и какие-то подходы, которые потом помогут создать условия для решения и серьезных политических проблем.

- Еще одна маленькая просьба от одного из читателей «Комсомольской правды».

- Человек написал нам везде, поэтому мы не могли не зачитать. «Меня зовут Александр Онучин, мне 16 лет. В следующем учебном году я буду учеником 11-го класса школы 1414, бывшей 607, которую вы окончили. Не могли бы вы посетить нашу школу 1 сентября в честь ее 80-летнего юбилея?»

С. Лавров:

- Во-первых, я очень рад, что этот вопрос дошел до нашего эфира. Это, действительно, прекрасная школа. Я стараюсь ей помогать. Хотя не всегда, наверное, получается. Но тем не менее, мы общаемся нашим классом. Полтора года назад и планируем в этом году сделать, у нас будет уже в следующем году 50 лет, как мы закончили школу. И день, который установлен в этой школе для встреч выпускников, это в феврале. Вот на этот день мы ориентируемся. Насчет 1 сентября – не могу обещать. Потому что я подписан на ежегодное выступление в МГИМО. И это может наложиться на обещание. Но обязательно приду и на февральские праздники постараюсь обязательно быть.

- Автор наиболее интересного вопроса получит приз от МИД Российской Федерации. Вам какой вопрос из сегодняшней «прямой линии» показался наиболее интересным?

С. Лавров:

- Насчет того, в МИД какой страны я хотел бы прийти министром на один денек. Если прикинуть, он наиболее перспективный.

- Автор получит специальный дипломатический зонт и фотографию с личным автографом министра. А мы со своей стороны хотим вам подарить от Издательского дома "Комсомольская правда" набор из 25 дисков лучших советских и российских бардов. Мы знаем, что вы любитель песен под гитару, у костра. Пожалуйста.

С. Лавров:

- Спасибо большое. Я хочу передать привет и наилучшие пожелания всем читателям «Комсомолки» и слушателям вашего радио."


http://www.kp.ru/daily/26535/3553020/




Привет! ))

http://www.kp.ru/radio/


УгрожаютЪ однако :

"Эрдоган пригрозил Меркель ухудшением отношений в случае признания геноцида армян

Турецкий лидер призвал Берлин к «разумным действиям и здравому смыслу»

Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган настолько обеспокоен намерением Германии признать массовые убийства армян, произошедшие во время Первой мировой войны на территориях Османской империи, «геноцидом», что даже позвонил канцлеру ФРГ Ангеле Меркель, чтобы обсудить этот вопрос.

Причем в ходе беседы турецкий лидер пригрозил главе немецкого правительства ухудшением отношений между Анкарой и Берлином в том случае, если голосование, намеченное в германском бундестаге на 2 июня, завершится признанием геноцида армян. Кроме того, Эрдоган призвал Берлин к «разумным действиям и здравому смыслу», передает Reuters.

Напомним,16 мая в парламент Германии внесли резолюцию, которая призывает признать геноцид армянского населения в Османской империи. Причем сопредседатель партии «Зеленые» Джем Оздемир - автор документа - заявил тогда, что бундестаг «не позволит себя шантажировать такому деспоту, как господин Эрдоган»."

http://www.kp.ru/online/news/2409506/





> "Кац предлагает… Кац предлагает… сдаться!" (С)



"Просто поверьте — у нас не всё так однозначно..."  :Biggrin: 

https://twitter.com/Anna_Veduta/status/737686101507342336?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


"Алексей Навальный в эфире телеканала "Дождь" назвал бывшего заместителя главы своего штаба, муниципального депутата Максима Каца "непорядочным человеком" и "проходимцем".

Во время "прямой линии" Кац спросил, с чем связано изменившееся отношение Навального к нему и команде, которая обеспечила ему второе место на выборах мэра Москвы в 2013 году. Он подчеркнул, что бывший кандидат в градоначальники забыл о своей команде, не поддерживает их в новых проектах, а в разговорах с другими людьми позволяет себе высказывать "нелицеприятные вещи" в их адрес. В ответ Навальный обрушился на оппонента с критикой.

"Что касается взаимодействия конкретно с Максимом - мне жаль что его здесь нет для того, чтобы я сказал ему эти нелицеприятные вещи прямо в лицо - я хотел бы здесь поставить окончательную точку. Мой опыт, и не только опыт ФБК, взаимодействия с ним говорит о том, что он человек непорядочный и в общем-то говоря просто проходимец. Я совершенно исключаю любую возможность взаимодействия с ним", - заявил он.

Навальный обвинил бывшего соратника в поддержке коррупции и рассказал, что Кац "часто ходит за ним и спрашивает: "Почему ты со мной не взаимодействуешь?".

"Я стараюсь взаимодействовать с теми, кто знает, что такое этика, как выстроить отношения с людьми. Собственно, Максима уволили из моего штаба за две недели до выборов по каким-то таким причинам, и я это решение поддержал. И это не тот человек, с которым я могу работать", - сказал лидер незарегистрированной "Партии прогресса".

Навального поддержала его бывший пресс-секретарь Анна Ведута.

Блогер Илья Варламов в свою очередь пообещал написать развернутую публикацию с опровержением слов Навального.

Журналист Евгений Фельдман обратил внимание, что лидер "Партии прогресса" впервые рассказал об увольнении Каца из своего штаба.

Сам Максим Кац не смог прокомментировать обвинения своего бывшего соратника, однако пообещал это сделать позже."

Полностью здесь : 

https://ruposters.ru/news/31-05-2016...avy-prohodimec

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : 

"Нотариусы стали заверять факты троллинга в интернете, что поможет начать судебный процесс

Факт издевательств и оскорблений (троллинга, как это называют пользователи интернета) в социальных сетях теперь можно заверить у нотариуса, что позволит запустить судебный процесс. Об этом «Известиям»  рассказали в Федеральной нотариальной палате (ФНП). По словам представителей ФНП, документ необходим, чтобы оскорбленный смог попытаться выиграть иск о компенсации морального вреда. Как рассказали в ФНП, потенциально такую услугу готовы оказать все 8 тыс. нотариусов. 

В ФНП уточнили, что заверение фактов троллинга в соцсетях является логичным расширением деятельности нотариусов в эпоху быстрого развития интернета. По словам представителей ФНП, россияне могут нотариально заверить информацию из Сети (о себе, третьих лицах) — для предоставления доказательств в суд. В ФНП не сомневаются, что спрос на услугу будет значительным. 

— Это зависит не только от проникновения интернета и социальных сетей в нашу жизнь, но и от роста правовой грамотности россиян. Вооруженные знаниями по этому вопросу могут защитить свои права и получить компенсацию, — утверждают в Федеральной нотариальной палате. 

Истец сможет отсудить у оскорбителей минимум 15 тыс. рублей. Максимальная сумма иска законодательно не закреплена, ее можно установить на любом уровне. По словам юристов, судебная практика в этом вопросе единообразна и складывается в пользу истцов.

Юрист Елизавета Худякова cчитает новацию логичным расширением полномочий нотариуса в сфере обеспечения доказательств. По ее мнению, данное нововведение будет пользоваться успехом не только у граждан, но и у многих компаний, ведь троллинг может быть направлен, в том числе и на умаление деловой репутации фирм. Юрист компании «Юков и партнеры» Екатерина Баглаева уверена, что спрос на нотариальное заверение фактов троллинга в интернете будет расти по мере расширения применения интернет-технологий в ходе деятельности компаний и граждан.

— Но всегда нужно иметь в виду, что доказать факт распространения, нотариально удостоверив страницу в интернете, всего лишь часть дела, — указывает Елизавета Худякова. —  Основная сложность в делах данной категории — доказать, что интернет-страница принадлежит конкретному лицу, и определить круг ответчиков. В этом смысле расширение полномочий нотариуса, увы, никак не повлияет на исход такого рода споров.

Кроме того, истец в обязательном порядке должен доказать факт распространения сведений о нем (согласно постановлению Верховного суда № 3 от 24 февраля 2005 года), напоминает Худякова.

— Факт распространения может быть доказан непосредственно в судебном заседании в рамках удовлетворенного судом ходатайства об осмотре доказательств, — поясняет юрист. — В такой ситуации суд и стороны в процессе с помощью компьютера, подключенного к Сети, обозревают интернет-страницу, на которой размещены сведения в отношении истца. Но зачастую на момент обращения в суд порочащие высказывания и сведения могут быть удалены, поэтому озаботиться обеспечением доказательств лучше заблаговременно, обратившись к нотариусу. Услуги нотариуса обойдутся недешево, но иногда обращение к нему — единственный выход.

Руководитель практики разрешения споров компании «Горизонт капитал» Василий Ицков отмечает, что важно правильно интерпретировать действия обидчика в Сети. Российское законодательство оперирует понятиями «оскорбления» и «клевета». И действия обидчика должно подпадать под эти понятия.

— В случае если действия одного пользователя Сети против другого носят именно оскорбительный характер или призваны очернить его репутацию и при этом используются заведомо ложные сведения, то, действительно, наказание может последовать: по статье 5.61 КоАП за оскорбления для физлиц предусмотрен штраф в размере 3–5 тыс. рублей.

По словам Василия Ицкова, в российской практике суды крайне неохотно присуждают в качестве компенсации большие суммы.

— Они исходят из соразмерности компенсации масштабам причиненного вреда, — указывает представитель компании «Горизонт капитал». 

Например, оскорбительные высказывания в Сети могут привести к серьезным последствиям, начиная от потери работы, заканчивая крушением семейных отношений.

Екатерина Баглаева обращает внимание на то, что нотариус не дает никаких оценок тому, что он осматривает, — это дело судов. То есть если суд сочтет, что истец гиперболически воспринял чей-либо пост в Facebook, во «ВКонтакте», «Одноклассниках» как оскорбление, нотариальное заверение интернет-странички не поможет. 

Президент коллегии адвокатов «Левант и партнеры» Матвей Левант считает, что с троллингом нужно бороться законодательно. 

— Если государство допустит фиксацию таких противоправных действий альтернативным способом, а не только через нотариальное заверение подлинности интернет-страниц, то этот шаг навстречу обществу со стороны государства может только приветствоваться, — отмечает Матвей Левант. — Например, троллинг можно поручить фиксировать провайдерам.

Юрист VEGAS LEX Кирилл Никитин уверен, что крайне важным является развитие материально-технической базы нотариата (чтобы большее число нотариусов могло оказывать подобную услугу). 

— Зачастую в городах-миллионниках насчитывается всего 2–3 нотариуса, обладающих технической возможностью заверить содержание интернет-страницы, что существенно затрудняет доступ к такой услуге, — отметил Кирилл Никитин. —  При этом те же МФЦ, оказывающие сходные услуги, технически оснащены гораздо лучше.

В то же время, подчеркивает юрист, средняя по стране сумма компенсации морального вреда редко превышает указанную стоимость совершения нотариального действия. 

— Стоимость услуг нотариуса в данном случае начинается от 3,1 тыс. рублей, — пояснили в пресс-службе ФНП. — 3 тыс. рублей стоит одна описательная страница протокола (где нотариус указывает, на какие страницы в соцсетях он заходил, что там видел). Скриншоты страниц в Facebook, «ВКонтакте», «Одноклассниках» являются приложениями к протоколу и стоят 100 рублей за страницу. "

За оскорбление в соцсетях можно будет получить компенсацию - Известия

Да, вот проблем больше нет в царстве-государстве)) Это важно прежде всего для прикрытия  тёмных делишек известной категории граждан, простые люди просто нах пошлют друг друга , и разойдутся довольные и красивые собой  :Biggrin:  Начинаем вспоминать советское иносказание, чтение "между строк" и тому подобное)) Выродившийся при позднем социализме коммунистический чиновничий партаппарат развился в другую уродливую форму- лживое и корыстное капиталистическое чиновничество. С показухами и перемогами. А ругать- не сметь, ибо класс правящий)) Можно подумать про некоторых мэров и губернаторов с ДВ ничего не известно было много лет, и типа внезапно обнаружились тонны денег налом в доме или аффилированность родственников и друзей в бизнес при власти.


Читаем Новый блог Олега Лурье. 

В общем, конечно , давно всё шло к затягиванию гаек. "Больше трёх не собираться" и всё такое)) Статья про "разжигание", дела за перепосты и пр. 

Капытолызом. Сценарии учений соответствующие : 




Легенда - на "пятерочку" - Денис Мокрушин

Копим дзэн)) И баксы)) Всегда пригодятся)) 
Рубель вышел из доверия ещё в 2014 , а как пели, про надёжность, рост ввп и пр. чушь прекрасную несли))

----------


## Avia M

Юрий Алексеевич первый из землян, отважился приблизиться к звёздам. "Звезда" отреагировала... 

Юрий Лоза раскритиковал первый в мире полет в космос и заявил, что поступок Юрия Гагарина вовсе не является подвигом. По мнению музыканта, космонавт просто оказался в нужное время в нужном месте, и никакой его заслуги в этом нет...

Юрий Лоза: "Гагарин ничего не сделал, он лежал"

P.S. Возможно неправильное толкование.

----------


## OKA

> Юрий Лоза раскритиковал первый в мире полет в космос и заявил, что поступок Юрия Гагарина вовсе не является подвигом. По мнению музыканта, космонавт просто оказался в нужное время в нужном месте, и никакой его заслуги в этом нет...
> 
> Юрий Лоза: "Гагарин ничего не сделал, он лежал"
> 
> P.S. Возможно неправильное толкование.


"Лоза и "Битлз", Лоза и космос"  :Biggrin: 

Но действительно, журнализм он такой- могли и переврать и недословно процитировать и контекст вопроса и пр.

Так и есть, очередная буря в стакане : 

"Российский музыкант Юрий Лоза прокомментировал свое высказывание о том, что Гагарин во время полета в космос "ничего не сделал, он лежал". Также исполнитель обвинил журналистов в искажении информации.

Соответствующая запись появилась на странице музыканта в Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...00002060649390

"Братцы, может, я что-то пропустил? Я всю жизнь доверял научно-популярной литературе и разным техническим книгам. Позавчера в эфире телеканала "Звезда" я сказал (считая это общепринятым фактом), что первый космонавт Юрий Гагарин в ракете лежал. Это подтверждают все известные мне источники", - отмечает Лоза.

Ссылаясь на "Академию занимательных наук", он перечисляет условия, при которых совершаются полеты, в том числе перегрузки, и пишет о том, что эти перегрузки влияют на кровообращения космонавтов. Лоза подчеркивает, что, если в этих условиях космонавт будет находиться в вертикальном положении, сердце не сможет прокачивать кровь к его мозгу.

"А еще во всех изданиях написано, что непосредственно к полету были отобраны шесть человек, одинаково готовых и рвущихся в космос. Гагарин был выбран по параметрам, не относящимся к самой подготовке, но это ничуть не умаляет его великого подвига. Подвига, который вообще нельзя повторить, потому что он был ПЕРВЫМ, шагнувшим в неизведанное, все остальные пошли за ним", - отмечает музыкант.

Далее Лоза называет журналистов "нелюдями" и "журналюшками" за то, что они расстроили космонавта Алексея Леонова, "подбросив ему искаженную информацию о моем, якобы негативном высказывании о его коллеге и, может быть, друге".

"Неужели они не понимают, что нельзя ради скандала и банальной борьбы за рейтинг нервировать человека, которому целых 82 непростых года?" - задается вопросом Лоза.

Напомним, космонавт после фразы музыканта о Гагарине назвал Лозу "мерзавцем" и "несерьезным человеком"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/3336425





"Собака-покусака" ))

Вот у мадам "Wow"  кресло преза и бабло уплывает из под носа))  Осатаневшая бабка)) К тому ж русофобка какая-то :

http://oko-planet.su/politik/politik...okalipsis.html

Как грицца : "Мудрость приходит со старостью, но иногда старость приходит одна" ))

Вот и без "темнейшего" не обошлось)) :

"Накануне потенциальный кандидат в президенты США Хиллари Клинтон выступила в калифорнийском Сан-Диего с программной речью по внешней политике, однако основное внимание она уделила своему главному оппоненту — республиканцу Дональду Трампу. Экс-госсекретарь обрушилась на миллиардера с жёсткой критикой. По её словам, избрание Трампа на пост президента станет для Америки «исторической ошибкой».

«Для меня как для кандидата в президенты США самым серьёзным вопросом является национальная безопасность. Игнорирование зверств «Исламского государства», нанесение ядерного удара, развязывание наземной войны — всё это может произойти под руководством Дональда Трампа», — сказала Клинтон.

«Трамп не понимает сложности ситуации. Он хочет начать торговую войну с Китаем. Дональд Трамп совершенно ничего не знает ни об Иране, ни об иранской ядерной программе. Спросите его об этом, и вам всё сразу станет ясно», — предложила она.

«Трамп сказал, что если бы он оценивал Владимира Путина как лидера, он поставил бы ему пятёрку. Если Дональд добьётся своего, в Кремле будет праздник», — прозвучал ещё один аргумент.

Имя Дональда Трампа во время выступления Клинтон звучало почти два десятка раз.

Но как насчёт предложений самой Клинтон? Вот что заявила она: «Чтобы сокрушить глобальную террористическую сеть и защитить страну, нужны не пустые разговоры и набор слоганов. Нужен реальный план».

Бывший аналитик сената США по вопросам внешней политики Джеймс Джатрас в беседе с RT прокомментировал заявления Клинтон.

«Только и слышно было — «Трамп, Трамп, Трамп, Путин, Путин, Путин» и какие они плохие. Хиллари Клинтон оправдывала внешнеполитический курс США за последние 20 лет и при этом крайне мало говорила о своей деятельности: она не упомянула Ливию, едва затронула тему Сирии и собственной решающей роли в катастрофе, которая произошла в этой стране. Поэтому утверждения Клинтон, что она прекрасный кандидат на пост президента, практически ничем не подкреплены. Думаю, Дональд Трамп даст ей серьёзный отпор. Клинтон подчёркивала, что Трамп слишком импульсивен и вспыльчив, ему нельзя доверить ядерное оружие. Возникает вопрос: а можно ли доверить ядерное оружие хладнокровному серийному убийце? У меня о ней сложилось именно такое впечатление», — отметил эксперт.

Дональд Трамп, в свою очередь, обвинил Хиллари Клинтон во лжи.

«Видел выступление Клинтон — жалкое зрелище. Она просто лжёт! Она выдумала мою внешнеполитическую программу. «Дональд Трамп сделает то-то...» Да я никогда такого не говорил! Это было просто печально наблюдать», — сказал республиканец."

https://russian.rt.com/article/30594...k-chemu-svelas


"За окошком дождь и град-это Путин виноват"  :Biggrin: 

http://ruxpert.ru/%D0%A2%D0%B5%D0%BA...B2%D0%B0%D1%82

От РФ , конечно ничего не зависит в этой "гонке", и как обычно "хрен редьки не слаще", но Трамп хоть выражает готовность к конструктивному диалогу, а не надменной позе "хозяев мира" неотроцкистов либерального разлива в лице Обам-Клинтонш)) 

Да и "перегрузка" была явно не случайно слеплена))

----------


## Avia M

Ходорковский молвит (нечётко)...

“Любой, кто участвует в российской политике, считает своим долгом высказаться по вопросу Крыма, о том, должен ли он быть возвращен Украине. Это такая горячая тема для оппозиции. Какова ваша позиция – очень четко – как вы думаете, Крым должен быть возвращен Украине?”

Михаил Ходорковский:

“Сразу после захвата Крыма, я выступал в Украине и обозначил свою позицию, что я считаю это деяние абсолютно незаконным, что, в общем, так поступать, естественно, в современном мире просто нельзя. Тем не менее, то, что случилось, – случилось. И сегодня это проблема на долгие годы. Да, эта проблема является очень важной с точки зрения Украины. Да, эта проблема является очень важной с точки зрения мира. Да, несомненно, в России эта проблема стала неким переломным рубежом, но он уже пройден. Сейчас правительство, которое будет решать проблему Крыма, должно иметь на это санкцию от общества. И это может произойти только после первых честных выборов. Вот честные выборы пройдут, правительство получит мандат от общества, и оно будет должно решать эту проблему. Естественно, что у меня есть какое-то свое видение, но в переходный период эта проблема решена не будет”.

euronews:

“На самом деле ваш ответ звучит не слишком четко – вы могли бы просто ответить мне – “да” или “нет”? Думаете ли вы, что Крым должен быть возвращен Украине? Если бы это было в ваших силах, вы бы сделали это?”

Михаил Ходорковский:

“Я понимаю, что вам, находясь в парадигме путинской России, хотелось бы, чтобы один человек принял такое решение. Я же сторонник другой России – демократической, в рамках которой ни один человек не может сказать: ”Я сделаю так” до тех пор, пока он не получил на это мандат общества”.

euronews:

“Это так. Но мы знаем, сколь широкую поддержку получило присоединение Крыма. То есть, можно подумать, что в таком случае Крым останется с Россией, что это будет невозможно изменить, судя по вашим словам?”

Михаил Ходорковский:

“Сейчас общество уже гораздо менее интенсивно и, на мой взгляд, гораздо более взвешенно обсуждает проблему. Существуют разные взгляды. Понятно, что взгляды мои и моих сторонников базируются на том, что само действие было незаконно, разрешение проблемы необходимо, и разрешение это должно учитывать мнение жителей Крыма, без всякого сомнения, так же, как мнение российских граждан и граждан Украины. Я думаю, что на этом пути быстрого решения не будет, но, тем не менее, оно будет найдено”.

Михаил Ходорковский: “Россия заслуживает лучшего” | euronews, Глобальный диалог

----------


## Avia M

Борцы за чистоту...

Информаторы, спровоцировавшие расследование о якобы широком применении допинга в России, получили финансовую помощь от WADA, сообщает Reuters.

Речь идет о бывшем сотруднике Российского антидопингового агентства Виталии Степанове и его жене бегунье Юлии. Пара проживает в США с того момента, как предоставила ключевую информацию для документального телефильма, который показал телеканал ARD. WADA не раскрыло, какое именно вознаграждение было получено российской парой. Сообщается также, что Степановы ожидают выдачи разрешения на работу в США.

Бывший сотрудник РУСАДА Виталий Степанов и его жена обвинили как минимум четырех российских спортсменов, завоевавших золотые медали на Олимпиаде в Сочи, в употреблении запрещенных препаратов.

----------


## Avia M

Семья и Гелендваген...

Официальный представитель СКР Владимир Маркин сообщил, что в отношении сына вице-президента «ЛУКойла» Руслана Шамсуарова и других молодых людей, которые устроили гонки на Gelandewagen в Москве, возбуждено еще одно уголовное дело. По словам Маркина, речь идет о статье «Угроза применения насилия в отношении представителя власти».
 СК возбудил дело по двум статьям УК после гонок мажоров на Gelandewagen
«Следственными органами Главного следственного управления Следственного комитета по Москве возбуждено уголовное дело в отношении Абдувахоба Маджидова (водителя внедорожника), Руслана Шамсуарова и других лиц по признакам преступления, предусмотренного частью 1 статьи 318 УК РФ», – говорится в сообщении СКР.
 Санкция по данной статье предусматривает наказание вплоть до лишения свободы на срок до пяти лет.
 Как полагает следствие, 22 мая молодые люди двигались на автомобиле по Ленинскому проспекту в сторону МКАД, водитель грубо нарушал правила дорожного движения. При этом нарушители осознавали, что их преследуют сотрудники ДПС, однако «продолжали совершать опасные маневры, создающие реальную угрозу жизни и здоровью сотрудников полиции».

СК РФ возбудил еще одно уголовное дело против «гонщиков» на Gelandewagen - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

> Борцы за чистоту...
> 
> Информаторы, спровоцировавшие расследование о якобы широком применении допинга в России, получили финансовую помощь от WADA, сообщает Reuters.
> 
> Речь идет о бывшем сотруднике Российского антидопингового агентства Виталии Степанове и его жене бегунье Юлии. Пара проживает в США с того момента, как предоставила ключевую информацию для документального телефильма, который показал телеканал ARD. WADA не раскрыло, какое именно вознаграждение было получено российской парой. Сообщается также, что Степановы ожидают выдачи разрешения на работу в США.
> 
> Бывший сотрудник РУСАДА Виталий Степанов и его жена обвинили как минимум четырех российских спортсменов, завоевавших золотые медали на Олимпиаде в Сочи, в употреблении запрещенных препаратов.


Мельдониум!  :Biggrin: 



КАКЬИЕ ВАШИЭ ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВА КОКАИНУМ, Мем КАКИЕ ВАШИ ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВА - Рисовач .Ру

Там сразу несколько чиновников-"борцунов" за допинг-антидопинг  на Запад сдр. э-э-э  переехало  внезапно   :Biggrin: 
Наверное пайка там пожирнее , да и рыло, поди, в пуху))

----------


## Avia M

> Мельдониум! 
> 
> 
> 
> КАКЬИЕ ВАШИЭ ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВА КОКАИНУМ, Мем КАКИЕ ВАШИ ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВА - Рисовач .Ру
> 
> Там сразу несколько чиновников-"борцунов" за допинг-антидопинг  на Запад сдр. э-э-э  переехало  внезапно  
> Наверное пайка там пожирнее , да и рыло, поди, в пуху))


Семейный подряд, плюс подъёмные. Что желаете услышать, господа буржуины (хозяева)? Похоже так...

----------


## Avia M

Круто...

НАТО готовит плацдарм для глобального удара по России. Для этого альянс размещает войска на бывших советских военных базах в Европе. Об этом заявил первый зампредседателя Комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Франц Клинцевич, его слова цитирует «Интерфакс».
 США стремятся обеспечить свою безопасность за счет других стран – Минобороны РФ
Речь идет о старых советских базах в Прибалтике, Румынии и Польше. Клинцевич отмечает, что у НАТО много серьезных планов в рамках концепции так называемого глобального удара. Это подтверждает и тот факт, что число военнослужащих альянса в этих странах  увеличилось в 19 раз.

В Совфеде заявили о подготовке НАТО «глобального удара» по России - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

Экс-посол США в России Майкл Макфол снова призвал обуздать Россию, хотя за неделю до этого экс-госсекретарь США Генри Киссинджер подчеркнул необходимость диалога с Москвой...

Мария Захарова прокомментировала призыв экс-посла Макфола «обуздать Россию»

Летит "обуздывать"... 

 В рамках проходящих учений NАТО Baltops 2016 патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8 Poseidon вылетел в понедельник с авиабазы Шпангдалем в Германии к российским берегам на Балтике.

Самолет разведки ВМС США вылетел к российским берегам на Балтике - AEX.RU

Туда же.

Очевидцы делятся в социальных сетях фотографиями, на которых запечатлен американский ракетный эсминец Porter DDG 78, который проходит по акватории Черного моря.
 Американский эсминец с управляемым ракетным оружием вошел в Черное море
Ранее сообщалось, что американский ракетный эсминец военно-морских сил США Porter вошел в акваторию Черного моря.  Пользователи публикуют фотографии его прохождения через Босфор. 
http://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_mi...62045-6aoo.htm

----------


## Avia M

Генпрокуратура России отказала властям Украины в выдаче бывшего президента этой страны Виктора Януковича, сообщил журналистам в понедельник официальный представитель ведомства Александр Куренной.
"По результатам рассмотрения ходатайство Генпрокуратуры Украины о временном задержании и взятии под стражу Виктора Януковича оставлено без исполнения по основаниям, предусмотренным статьей 3 Европейской конвенции о выдаче от 13 декабря 1957 года. О чем украинская сторона проинформирована", — сказал он.


РИА Новости Генпрокуратура России отказалась выдавать Януковича властям Украины | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

"Мы считаем, что ликвидация военных кафедр в большинстве вузов серьезно бьет по правам студентов. Мы считаем, что практику военной подготовки нашей молодежи в вузах необходимо расширять и в этой связи необходимо не сокращать, а увеличивать количество военных кафедр в вузах, а по сути говоря, вернуться к той системе, которая была некоторое время назад, когда все студенты, поступающие в высшие учебные заведения, могли пройти военную подготовку и в последующем быть освобождены от призыва"

РИА Новости Депутат: ликвидация военных кафедр в вузах бьет по правам студентов | РИА Новости

В тему...

Нравится это кому-то, или нет, но служба в армии сегодня отпугивает многих молодых людей. Гарантированным решением проблемы для годных к строевой службе является только аспирантура, однако есть еще один путь — военное обучение в вузе.
Если военная специальность нужна вам для того, чтобы не загреметь в армию, то нужно понять, в чем разница между военной кафедрой и Учебным военным центром (УВЦ). Выбор УВЦ — верный способ попасть в ряды Вооруженных сил. УВЦ — это военный факультет, где ведется профильная подготовка офицеров. При поступлении на него молодые люди заключают контракт с Минобороны, а по окончании должны будут отслужить три года офицерами. Что касается военной кафедры, то слушатели, успешно завершившие обучение по программе военной подготовки, по окончании вуза зачисляются в запас с присвоением воинского звания офицера и могут быть призваны на службу. А могут и нет.
9 вузов с военной кафедрой — Учёба.ру

----------


## OKA

> Экс-посол США в России Майкл Макфол ...
> 
> Летит "обуздывать"... 
> 
>  В рамках проходящих учений NАТО Baltops 2016 патрульный противолодочный самолет ВМС США P-8 Poseidon вылетел в понедельник с авиабазы Шпангдалем в Германии к российским берегам на Балтике.
> 
> Самолет разведки ВМС США вылетел к российским берегам на Балтике - AEX.RU
> 
> Туда же.
> ...



Понаехали, б-Ъ)) 

По известным статьям, поразжЫгаимЪ))

А чО хотели-то?  На осколках проданой и порюханной горбатымельцыным страной поуправлять? 

"Д-ыЪ, б-дЪ"





> Экс-посол США в России Майкл Макфол снова призвал обуздать Россию, хотя за неделю до этого экс-госсекретарь США Генри Киссинджер подчеркнул необходимость диалога с Москвой...


"ВАШИНГТОН, 7 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Анатолий Бочинин/. США будут вкладывать средства в создание в Арктике средств, которые позволят гарантировать свободу навигации и полетов. Об этом во вторник, выступая на слушаниях в комитете Сената Конгресса США по иностранным делам, заявил заместитель помощника министра обороны США Майкл Карпентер, курирующий отношения с Россией, Украиной и странами Евразии.

США отправляют новую экспедицию в Арктику для уточнения границ континентального шельфа

Представитель Пентагона утверждал, что за "последние несколько лет Россия вложила заметные средства в расширение своего потенциала" в регионе, в частности, РФ вскоре сможет создавать зоны, где навигация будет ограничена.

"В (оборонном) бюджете на 2017 (финансовый) год заложены средства, позволяющие нам нарастить наши возможности в Арктике и развить способы, которые дадут нам возможность гарантировать свободу навигации и полетов для наших войск в этом регионе", - сказал Карпентер. При этом он заверил, что США хотели бы сохранения статуса Арктики как "территории для сотрудничества в научной сфере"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3346912



Арктика.. Как много в этом слове...  ))






> "Мы считаем, что ликвидация военных кафедр в большинстве вузов серьезно бьет по правам студентов. Мы считаем, что практику военной подготовки нашей молодежи в вузах необходимо расширять и в этой связи необходимо не сокращать, а увеличивать количество военных кафедр в вузах, а по сути говоря, вернуться к той системе, которая была некоторое время назад, когда все студенты, поступающие в высшие учебные заведения, могли пройти военную подготовку и в последующем быть освобождены от призыва"
> 
> РИА Новости Депутат: ликвидация военных кафедр в вузах бьет по правам студентов | РИА Новости
> 
> В тему...
> 
> Нравится это кому-то, или нет, но служба в армии сегодня отпугивает многих молодых людей. Гарантированным решением проблемы для годных к строевой службе является только аспирантура, однако есть еще один путь — военное обучение в вузе.
> Если военная специальность нужна вам для того, чтобы не загреметь в армию, то нужно понять, в чем разница между военной кафедрой и Учебным военным центром (УВЦ). Выбор УВЦ — верный способ попасть в ряды Вооруженных сил. УВЦ — это военный факультет, где ведется профильная подготовка офицеров. При поступлении на него молодые люди заключают контракт с Минобороны, а по окончании должны будут отслужить три года офицерами. Что касается военной кафедры, то слушатели, успешно завершившие обучение по программе военной подготовки, по окончании вуза зачисляются в запас с присвоением воинского звания офицера и могут быть призваны на службу. А могут и нет.
> 9 вузов с военной кафедрой — Учёба.ру




Показательно)) Какие нонча власти, таки и показателиЪ))

Сталина и КалчагаЪ на них не хватает))

Ну и Керзонам всеразличным ещё есть , чем ответить та))

"Сегодня команда военнослужащих отдельного соединения специального назначения Воздушно-десантных войск России прибыла в Республику Беларусь для участия в международных состязаниях среди групп спецназа.

Команды вступят в борьбу 8 июня. Им предстоит пройти 10 этапов и выполнить в общей сложности около 80 упражнений. Российские десантники и спецназовцы из дружественных стран покажут свое умение в практическом десантировании, преодолении водной преграды, выполнении различных нормативов по специальным видам подготовки и упражнений контрольных  стрельб из специального оружия.

Лучшая среди групп специального назначения будет определена 11 июня.

Управление пресс-службы и информации Министерства обороны Российской Федерации"

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/wor...2086725@egNews

----------


## Avia M

Фанаты от политики...

Лидер английской Ассоциации футбольных болельщиков Кевин Майлз высказался за исключение России из Чемпионата Европы по футболу из-за поведения ее фанатов. 

РИА Новости Лидер английских фанатов призвал отстранить Россию от Евро-2016 | РИА Новости

----------


## Иваныч

> Фанаты от политики...
> 
> Лидер английской Ассоциации футбольных болельщиков Кевин Майлз высказался за исключение России из Чемпионата Европы по футболу из-за поведения ее фанатов. 
> 
> РИА Новости Лидер английских фанатов призвал отстранить Россию от Евро-2016 | РИА Новости


А посадили в тюрьму двух англичан.

----------


## OKA

> А посадили в тюрьму двух англичан.


"..Сядут усе" ))

https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-06...ijskie-fanati-

----------


## Avia M

Переболели...

 задержание на сутки российских болельщиков и их этапирование в Марсель связано с резко ухудшившимся состоянием английского фаната, который пострадал во время беспорядков. У этого человека перестал функционировать мозг.
Шпрыгин отметил, что в ближайшее время будет официально объявлено о смерти английского болельщика.
Прокуратура Марселя считает, что к смерти британского гражданина могут быть причастны россияне, участвовавшие в драках.

Задержание российских болельщиков во Франции связано со смертью пострадавшего англичанина - Спорт, Футбол, Евро-2016 - МК

----------


## Avia M

Обмен-"ваших на ваших"...

Рейсом ГТК "Россия" в Москву прибыли граждане Украины Елена Глищинская с ребенком и Виталий Диденко.
Елена Глищинская длительное время находилась в СИЗО города Одессы, Диденко - в колонии в Ровненской области.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Граждане Украины Елена Глищинская и Виталий Диденко прибыли рейсом ГТК "Россия" в Москву

Президент России Владимир Путин своими указами помиловал граждан Украины Геннадия Афанасьева и Юрия Солошенко.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Путин помиловал осужденных в России украинцев Геннадия Афанасьева и Юрия Солошенко

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Avia M;136521]"Мы считаем, что ликвидация военных кафедр в большинстве вузов серьезно бьет по правам студентов. Мы считаем, что практику военной подготовки нашей молодежи в вузах необходимо расширять и в этой связи необходимо не сокращать, а увеличивать количество военных кафедр в вузах, а по сути говоря, вернуться к той системе, которая была некоторое время назад, когда все студенты, поступающие в высшие учебные заведения, могли пройти военную подготовку и в последующем быть освобождены от призыва"

РИА Новости Депутат: ликвидация военных кафедр в вузах бьет по правам студентов | РИА Новости


Выводы будут сделаны после проверки?...

Во вторник, 14 июня, в Вооруженных силах Российской Федерации началась внезапная проверка, в которой, в частности, примут участие лица, находящиеся в запасе.

К внезапной проверке Вооруженных сил РФ будут привлечены резервисты

----------


## OKA

> Переболели...
> 
>  задержание на сутки российских болельщиков и их этапирование в Марсель связано с резко ухудшившимся состоянием английского фаната, который пострадал во время беспорядков. У этого человека перестал функционировать мозг.
> Шпрыгин отметил, что в ближайшее время будет официально объявлено о смерти английского болельщика.
> Прокуратура Марселя считает, что к смерти британского гражданина могут быть причастны россияне, участвовавшие в драках.
> 
> Задержание российских болельщиков во Франции связано со смертью пострадавшего англичанина - Спорт, Футбол, Евро-2016 - МК


Так волнующая некоторых тема ))

Околофутбольные баталии на Евро-2016 (4/4) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]

----------


## OKA

> ..Выводы будут сделаны после проверки?...будут привлечены резервисты...


Выводы делались сто лет назад))) Познавательно :

ИТ в решениях правительств (1/3) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


Сорри , вот обсуждение :

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2773162.htm

Но там тоже познавательно))

----------


## Avia M

> Так волнующая некоторых тема ))
> 
> Околофутбольные баталии на Евро-2016 (4/4) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


Тема (действия, поступки и тд.) с далеко идущими последствиями... Вакханалия "фанатизма" давно в родных стенах. Вопрос-кто следующий?- открыт.
"Некоторых", много на каждом километре...  :Smile: 
Посыл понял, закругляюсь.

----------


## OKA

> Тема (действия, поступки и тд.) с далеко идущими последствиями... Вакханалия "фанатизма" давно в родных стенах. Вопрос-кто следующий?- открыт..


Да дело не в том, что закругляться- тема как грицца "неоднозначная"))

С одной стороны радикализм-плохо , если вспомнить предыдущий евро. На базе фанатских тусовок тщательно вырастили банды нацистов . Что в укрии, что в Польше.  
С другой стороны наезды на российское в любом виде- это упорно насаждаемый евроамериканский тренд... Так шта...
Тем более - "денег нет" и далее по известному гранитному тексту  :Biggrin: 

Встретилось : 



http://forums.airbase.ru/2016/06/t93...gorovicha.html

----------


## Avia M

В Крыму всё было иначе.

Капитан естественно был трезв, но отвлёкся (думал о предстоящей оккупации всеяевропы). Затормозить он успел на мостике, но было поздно.
Кучка борцов против угнетателей ночью передвинула причал, навигатор капитана вёл к трагедии...

Если серьёзно, новость в исполнении тамошних борцов напоминает детсадовский наив.

P.S. Полнейшее безобразие.

----------


## OKA

"Санкт-Петербург, 16 Июня 2016, 14:21 — REGNUM  Мемориальная доска в честь финского маршала Карла Маннергейма торжественно открыта на одном из домов на Захарьевской улице в центре Санкт-Петербурга, передает корреспондент ИА REGNUM.

На церемонии открытия доски присутствовали министр культуры Владимир Мединский и глава администрации президента Сергей Иванов.

Мединский заявил, что «Маннергейм много сделал для России», а памятная доска открывается ему «как русскому генералу».

В это время из толпы раздались крики: «Позор!», «Одумайтесь!», «Маннергейм убивал русских!».

В момент прохождения почетного караула кто-то из собравшихся выкрикнул «Не отдавайте честь, он участвовал в блокаде Ленинграда!».

При этом на саму церемонию открытия были допущены корреспонденты только тех СМИ, которых пожелали видеть организаторы данного действа по увековечению памяти гитлеровского приспешника, обеспечивавшего блокаду Ленинграда с севера. Остальные журналисты были оттеснены подальше от места церемонии."


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/society/2145659.html 

"Спасибо гаду за блокаду!"
http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051617495#32


КалчагЪ-КрасновЪ-ВласовЪ шагают вперде))

Когда уже могилу Керенского перебазируют амеры, соскучилась Ленобласть, и да пребуде праздник)) Платить и каяццо)))

СкоропадскогоЪ забыли отметить "За заслуги.." ))

----------


## Иваныч

Трагическая дата

----------


## OKA

Познавательный обзор : 

"...Досадное оглашение расстрелов русских в газетах, заставило Маннергейма сделать заявление. 12.05.1918 г. в своей ставке в Миккели он написал информационное сообщение под названием «Жертвы взятия Выборга», в котором отмечал: «Пресса, особенно русская, распространяет слухи о том, что в связи со взятием города, в Выборге убивали невинных людей. Вследствие этих слухов сообщаю, что в некоторых случаях жертвами стали не участвовавшие в сражениях лица и те, которые во время уличных боев, несмотря на явную опасность, находились вне дома. В связи с этими случаями начато серьезное расследование, в ходе которого выяснится, было ли в пылу боя излишне применено насилие. Если это окажется правдой, виновных накажут». Информационное сообщение опублико вали 13.05.1918 г. в газете «Хуфвудстадсбладет» от имени Маннергейма и 14.05.1918 г. от имени Ставки в газете «Виборгс Нюхетер».201 Говоря о нескольких жертвах, погибших по ошибке на территории военных действий,Маннергейм выбрал линию официального преуменьшения событий.
Как и Левстрем, Маннергейм поначалу вспылил и принялся разбираться, но позднее занял пассивную позицию. Выйдя в отставку с должности главнокомандующего в конце мая 1918 г., Маннергейм больше не принимал участия в рассмотрении данного вопроса. Некоторые мемуары хорошо освещают отношение Маннергейма к произведенным в Выборге массовым расстрелам русских. Дочь русского генерала Екатерина Григорьева в своих воспоминаниях написала: «Когда белые взяли Выборг, они уби
ли всех живших в городе русских офицеров, расстреляли женщин и детей, и моего мужа тоже без дознания. Английское консульство могло бы привлечь их к ответственности, но я так боялась за своих детей и за себя, что отказалась от этих мер. В тот же день, когда застрелили моего мужа, Маннергейм прибыл в Выборг. Он обещал заплатить мне 15 000 марок, я сказала ему, что платить не надо, так как деньги не вернут мне мужа. Я устроилась на работу в оркестр в кафе на Екатерининской улице». Обещаные Маннергеймом 15 000 тогдашних марок соответствовали бы сейчас 25 000 маркам или примерно 4200 евро. Затухание расследования гибели Куула, как и расследования расстрелов русских в Выборге указывает на некоторое бессилие Маннергейма и Левстрема. Оба расследования не были доведены до конца, так как их проведение встретило чрезмерно большое сопротивление. Расследования были хорошо начаты, но, почти приблизившись к завершению, они были прекращены без формального решения об этом. В обоих случаях все застопорилось по причине сложных и непреодолимых обстоятельств. Ни один виновный так и не был осужден или даже обвинен, хотя неофициально убийцы были известны..."


Мы ждали вас как освободителей, а вы принесли нам смерть... - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

В продолжение про книгу :

"В 2013 году сотрудники Выборгского замка и наш музей выпустили книгу "Мы ждали вас как освободителей, а вы принесли нам смерть" Ларса Вестерлунда.
Книга посвящена массовым убийствам русского населения в Выборге в апреле-мае 1918 года финскими белыми под командованием Карла Густава Эмиля Маннергейма (КГЭМ).



В свете открытия и скоропостижного закрытия доски КГЭМ в Санкт-Петербурге, выкладываем эту книгу в сеть для бесплатного скачивания и ознакомления.
Выводы уважаемые читатели смогут сделать сами.
Пользуйтесь и распространяйте на здоровье."



https://yadi.sk/d/FVZbKSpzsjsU6

КГЭМ - Баир Иринчеев



Познавательный текст : 

"... Как показывает история, от антисоветизма и неприятия идей социального равенства до фашизма — один шаг. Обнищание больших масс людей в результате асоциальной экономической политики приводит к волнениям и беспорядкам. Лучший «укротитель» беспорядков — реакционная беспринципная сила, не отягощенная моральными и нравственными качествами и не суть важно ее название. Хотелось бы отметить, что именно идея социальной справедливости, лежащая в основе «красного» проекта, дала возможность собрать растерзанную февральской 1917 года либеральной буржуазной революцией Российскую Империю в СССР. Если бы не «злобные большевики», укротившие тогдашних либералов, России давно бы уж не было на карте. Ее не спас бы ни английский офицер Колчак, официально состоящий на службе Ее Величества, ни Корнилов, лично арестовывавший царскую семью, ни Деникин, армия которого была на довольствии «западных партнеров», и должна была следовать их «рекомендациям» и которые как известно, просто так никому никогда не помогают. 
Кстати, Деникин выступал за установление в России конституционной монархии британского типа (биограф Деникина Д. Лехович) и безропотно лег в 1918 году под Колчака. Также — другие. Так стоит ли повторять ошибки, которые могут обернуться катастрофой для России.

regnum author Валерий Палий"



Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2148622.html

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 25 июня. /ТАСС/. Председатель правления Роснано Анатолий Чубайс считает, что губернатор Кировской области Никита Белых не коррупционер. Такое мнение он выразил на своей странице в социальной сети Facebook.

"Прежде всего, я понимаю, что мой товарищ Никита Белых попал в беду и, похоже, в тяжелую беду… Мне, знающему его около 15 лет, трудно поверить, что Никита мог взять взятку", - написал глава госкорпорации.

Белых был задержан накануне в одном из ресторанов Москвы. По данным СК, он получил взятку в особо крупном размере на общую сумму €400 тыс. Следственный комитет предъявил сегодня Белых официальное обвинение в совершении преступления, предусмотренного ч. 6 ст. 290 УК РФ. Басманный суд заключил Белых под стражу до 24 августа.


Anatoly Chubays  13 часов назад

Об аресте Никиты Белых
Отсюда, из Пекина, где я третий день в командировке, непросто понять, что означает арест Никиты Белых. Но меня об этом спрашивают, и молчать неправильно, поэтому скажу то немногое, что я понимаю. Прежде всего, я понимаю, что мой товарищ Никита Белых попал в беду и, похоже, в тяжелую беду. Я понимаю, что следствие уверенно говорит - это взятка. Сам Белых вины не признает и говорит, что брал деньги на нужды Кирова (если я правильно понял из Интернета). Тогда возникает целый список тяжелых вопросов - у кого брал? Давал ли за это преференции? Законные или нет? На какие нужды? Мне, знающему его около 15-ти лет, трудно поверить, что Никита мог взять взятку. Но прежде чем делать какие-то выводы и по-человеческим меркам, и по нормам закона мы должны услышать ответы Никиты на все эти вопросы и понять его позицию..."


Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Происшествия - Чубайс: трудно поверить, что Белых мог взять взятку


БГГГ , тоже беду нашёл- это была коробка из под бумаги для ксерокса, на нужды нуждающихся в летних лыжах  :Biggrin: 

Неспроста Нуланд на "Аэроэкспрессе" с чумоданами в Мск приезжала))  Печеньки и здесь купить можно)) И стотыщ бабушек с пирожками з Киеву понавезти))

В битве со взятками губернатор проиграл... "Казалось бы, причём здесь..."  Следующий))

Дадут 100500 лет условно, и по амнистии к Рождеству выпустят)) Прокатится в Маше в Одессу, или сразу на ридну американщину подастся))


Про автО :

Как губернатору Никите Белых дарили «Мерседес» - Новый блог Олега Лурье.

----------


## Иваныч

Германия и Франция подготовили проект реформы Евросоюза.

«Наши страны разделяют общую судьбу и общий набор ценностей, которые приводят к еще более тесному союзу между нашими гражданами. Поэтому мы будем стремиться к политическому союзу в Европе и пригласим европейцев принять участие в этом проекте», — говорится в преамбуле документа.
*Согласно проекту, страны-участницы фактически не будут иметь права на свою собственную армию, собственные спецслужбы, отдельный Уголовный кодекс и национальную валюту. Также планируется создание единой спецслужбы, а также налоговой и визовых систем. Более того, проект предусматривает ведение общей внешней политики и также ограничение роли НАТО на европейском континенте.
«Государства-члены фактически теряют контроль над своими границами и процедурами приема и переселения беженцев на своей территории»,* — сообщает «Радио Польша».
«Если предлагаемый документ будет утвержден, то вместо Европейского союза будет создано единое европейское супергосударство, которое будет зависеть от самых сильных европейских игроков», — подытоживает TVP Info.
источник Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

"Утопия" какая-то...

----------


## OKA

Ну НАТЕ - та стопудово похрену)))   "..наращивания этого доверия важно..."  БГГГ)))

"Президент Финляндии Саули Ниинисте предложил президенту РФ Владимиру Путину договориться о запрете полетов самолетов над Балтийским морем с выключенными транспондерами.

«Я сказал о ситуации в регионе Балтийского моря, это потому, что нам известно, что в странах Балтии и в других местах присутствуют определенные опасения перед Россией, там боятся Россию. С другой стороны, Россией НАТО рассматривается как большая угроза. Таким образом, получается замкнутый круг. Чтобы разорвать этот круг, ключевое слово при этом — доверие. Для наращивания этого доверия важно, чтобы хотя бы маленькими шагами мы могли бы двигаться вперед», — сказал президент Финляндии по итогам переговоров с российским лидером, передает РИА Новости.

«Среди этих небольших шагов могла бы стать деятельность по избежанию негативных инцидентов, поэтому я поднимал вопрос о полетах авиации с выключенными транспондерами. Нам всем известно, что такие полеты связаны с определенными рисками. Поэтому я внес такое предложение, чтобы в регионе Балтийского моря была выработана, достигнута совместная договоренность о том, чтобы эти транспондеры всегда должны были включаться», — сказал Ниинисте."

Президент Финляндии предложил запретить полеты над Балтикой с выключенными транспондерами - Общество - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру


"ТУРКУ (Финляндия), 1 июл — РИА Новости. Президент РФ Владимир Путин согласился с предложением президента Финляндии Саули Ниинисте разработать систему мер авиабезопасности в балтийском регионе.

"Напомню, что не только российские самолеты летают над Балтикой, не включая соответствующие приборы опознавания, но и самолеты всех стран НАТО. Количество полетов стран НАТО над Балтикой в таком режиме в два раза превышает эффективность полетов российской авиации. Это не наша выдумка, это статистика. Мы согласны с предложением президента Финляндии. Более того, по возвращении в Москву я дам поручение Министерству иностранных дел РФ и Министерству обороны поставить этот вопрос на повестку дня в ходе предстоящего заседания Совета Россия-НАТО в Брюсселе, который должен состояться после саммита НАТО в Варшаве", — сказал Путин."

Путин согласен с разработкой системы мер авиабезопасности на Балтике | РИА Новости

http://sites.wrk.ru/sites/me/vk/vk/p...c2qFBC3dBc.jpg

В Петербурге открыли памятную доску Карлу Маннергейму (8/8) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]


Вспоминается : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFw5PPAcRPg

----------


## Avia M

"Куды далее"?...

21 июня среди бела дня выпускники академии ФСБ отпраздновали окончание учебы и присвоение первого офицерского звания в формате похабной кавказской свадьбы (но без стрельбы в воздух), проехавшись по главным улицам Москвы на трех десятках Mercedes-Benz Gelandewagen. В дальнейшем в Сети появились и коллективные фото счастливых выпускников. Возмущенному Александру Михайлову (генерал-майор ФСБ в отставке, 15 лет на оперативных должностях), потребовавшему наказать инициаторов, распальцованный сопляк, назвавшийся в эфире радио «Говорит Москва» участником автопробега, указал, что тот не имеет чекистского образования и вообще должен гасить публичный резонанс события. Проще говоря, если курсант обделался, генерал из корпоративной солидарности обязан подтереть ему задницу и не морщиться при этом.

Боюсь, что слушатели Академии ФСБ в большей части не читают книг, ведомственные учебники держат за груду устаревшей макулатуры, а профессиональный успех старших коллег — чекистов, следователей и прокуроров — оценивают по машинам, в которых те ездят. Gelandewagen — образ мечты и светлого будущего, в которое они и решили стартовать солнечным утром 21 июня.

Погоны бы с них снять. Выпускники Академии ФСБ уничтожили собственную профессиональную репутацию не успев начать службу - Авторские колонки - Новая Газета

----------


## OKA

> "Куды далее"?...
> 
> 21 июня среди бела дня выпускники академии ФСБ отпраздновали окончание учебы и присвоение первого офицерского звания в формате похабной кавказской свадьбы (но без стрельбы в воздух), проехавшись по главным улицам Москвы на трех десятках Mercedes-Benz Gelandewagen. В дальнейшем в Сети появились и коллективные фото счастливых выпускников. Возмущенному Александру Михайлову (генерал-майор ФСБ в отставке, 15 лет на оперативных должностях), потребовавшему наказать инициаторов, распальцованный сопляк, назвавшийся в эфире радио «Говорит Москва» участником автопробега, указал, что тот не имеет чекистского образования и вообще должен гасить публичный резонанс события. Проще говоря, если курсант обделался, генерал из корпоративной солидарности обязан подтереть ему задницу и не морщиться при этом.
> 
> Боюсь, что слушатели Академии ФСБ в большей части не читают книг, ведомственные учебники держат за груду устаревшей макулатуры, а профессиональный успех старших коллег — чекистов, следователей и прокуроров — оценивают по машинам, в которых те ездят. Gelandewagen — образ мечты и светлого будущего, в которое они и решили стартовать солнечным утром 21 июня...






Увы, трэнд таков .. "Капытолызом" подразумевает все эти ролики новогодние таможенников и пр. охранителей и службистов. 
Вспомнить скандалы службы охраны амерских презов с "блэкджэком и шлюхами" . Массу б.у. спецслужбистов и простых российских бюрократов, осевших и собирающихся осесть  в буржуиниях)) Генерал Калугин чего стоит с горбатым. Западу выгодно, им тоже))  
"Казалось бы причём здесь .." ))

А бывает продолжение, типа "Я вас вижу! Самая красивая, выходи вперед!" http://www.amic.ru/news/112801/

Или http://oleglurie-new.livejournal.com....html#comments

)))  http://www.novayagazeta.ru/inquests/73675.html

----------


## Avia M

Очень хочется, чтобы на страже государственности стояли "безтрендовые" офицеры.
Сотрудники СБУ видимо тоже мечтали о "меринах", результат известен.

----------


## OKA

> Очень хочется, чтобы на страже государственности стояли "безтрендовые" офицеры.
> Сотрудники СБУ видимо тоже мечтали о "меринах", результат известен.


Они есть, без вопросов, иначе бы всю эту шваль и шушару, которая (к сожалению) недолго сидит за миллионные афёры, за хибот не таскали периодически))

А бывают интересные пути развития социального общества :

Марксизм и современные реалии - Colonel Cassad

Ну а у "мечтателей" всё стандартно, как у латиноамериканских хунт 50-80-х прошлого века :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/2826374.html

Сто лет назад писалось :

http://librebook.ru/cabbages_and_kings

----------


## OKA

Ну вот, есть реакция :

"Москва. 4 июля. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - ФСБ России сообщило о проведении и служебной проверки в связи появившимися в СМИ сведениями о кортеже выпускников Академии ФСБ, которые отмечали окончание учебы заездом по улицам Москвы на автомобилях Mercedes Gelandewagen.
       "В связи с публикациями в средствах массовой информации материалов критического содержания об организации празднования выпуска 2016 года слушателями Академии ФСБ России в Федеральной службе безопасности Российской Федерации проводится соответствующая служебная проверка", - отмечается в размещенном на сайте ФСБ сообщении, которое датировано 20 июня этого года."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=418216

----------


## Avia M

Незамедлительная реакция!  :Smile:  Но лучше обратились бы к Общественной палате...

----------


## OKA

"Александр Худилайнен, глава Республики Карелии, на заседании комиссии по противодействию коррупции заявил о необходимости разобраться с теми учителями, которые подрабатывают репетиторами. Он призвал учесть и тот факт, что преподаватели даже в Интернете предлагают свои репетиторские услуги. 

Существует целый сайт, где примерно 180 преподавателей разместили объявления, что готовы дополнительно заниматься с учениками за отдельную плату. Худилайнен отметил, что большая часть учителей не сообщает о дополнительном заработке, что кажется ему возмутительным. А ведь, согласно его же отчету, средняя заработная плата в Карелии у педагогов составляет около 28 тысяч рублей.

Очень странно, что глава Карелии хочет «разобраться» с учителями из-за репетиторства, и, по сути, он считает их коррупционерами, которые часть доходов не декларируют. Хотя это не первый случай, когда Худилайнен выдвигает спорное предложение. К примеру, до этого он намеревался создавать целые позорные списки учителей тех классов, в которых есть ученики, оставшиеся на второй год."

Глава Карелии считает учителей-репетиторов коррупционерами — ПолитРоссия

Нетленка))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME72JvGbgwQ

----------


## OKA

> Незамедлительная реакция!  Но лучше обратились бы к Общественной палате...


"...Не могу даже предположить, что его заставило написать такое заявление»..." 

https://news.rambler.ru/articles/340...m=block_teaser

https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/07/04...m_source=rnews

В Питтсбурге заждалИсь))

----------


## Иваныч

Tom Boris Сегодня 20:39 
 Сергей Караганов (личный советник Путина, декан московского элитного университете и ещё много чего) недавно дал интервью немецкому журналу Шпигель (интервью стало реальным хитом в немецких масс–медиа). Насколько я могу знать — интервью на русский нигде и когда не переводилось (и уж тем более нигде не афишировалось в российских СМИ). Потому перевожу сейчас сам — такое нужно видеть и знать!!!
Написал Didja, сегодня в 00.24 на POLKA 
------------------------------------------------------------
Шпигель: Сергей Александрович, НАТО планирует расширить свою деятельность в восточно–европейском регионе НАТО...

Караганов: Я уже 8 лет назад говорил о ситуации, близкой к войне.

Шпигель: Вы имеете в виду с того момента, когда началась война в Грузии?

Караганов: Уже тогда доверие между нашими большими противоборствующими странами было близко к нулю. Россия только запускала тогда процесс перевооружения. С тех пор ситуация в плане доверия только ухудшилась. Мы заранее предупреждали НАТО — не нужно приближаться к границам Украины. К счастью, Россия сумела остановить продвижение НАТО в этом направлении. Тем самым опасность войны в Европе в среднесрочной перспективе, пока, снижена. Но та пропаганда, которая сейчас осуществляется, очень напоминает состояние войны.

Шпигель: Я надеюсь, в смысле пропаганды Вы имеете в виду в том числе и Россию?

Караганов: Российские СМИ в этом смысле держатся скромнее в сравнении с натовскими. И главное, вы должны понимать: для России очень важно чувство защищенности от внешнего врага. Мы должны быть готовы ко всему. По этой причине наши СМИ иногда несколько преувеличивают. А что делает Запад? Вы упрекаете нас в том, что мы агрессивны. Ситуация схожа с той, что была в конце 70–ых, начале 80–ых годов.

Шпигель: Вы имеете в вижу размещение советских ракет средней дальности и реакцию американцев на эти действия?

Караганов: Советский Союз тогда уже практически развалился изнутри, но тем не менее решил разместить ракетные комплексы СС–20. Начав тем самым совершенно ненужный кризис. Теперь ровно то же самое делает Запад. Вы успокаиваете такие страны, как Польша, Литва и Латвия тем, что размещаете там ракетные комплексы. Но это ведь им совершенно не поможет, это провокация. В случае, если начнётся полномасштабный кризис, это оружие будет уничтожена нами в первую очередь. Россия больше никогда не будет воевать на своей территории!

Шпигель:... то есть, если я Вас сейчас правильно понял — Россия будет нападать? Двигаться вперёд?

Караганов: Вы поймите — сейчас совершенно другое, новое оружие. Ситуация намного хуже, чем 30–40 лет назад.

Шпигель: Президент Путин пытается убедить свой народ в том, что Европа чуть ли не планирует нападение на Россию. Но это же абсурд! Вы так не считаете?

Караганов: Конечно же, это несколько преувеличено. Но американцы сейчас открыто говорят о том, что санкции против России призваны сменить власть в России. Это — открытая агрессия, мы должны реагировать.

Шпигель: Совсем недавно возглавляемый Вами президентский совет опубликовал открытый доклад президенту. Я с ним ознакомился подробно. В нём Вы часто говорите о единственно возможном пути для России — возвращении былой мощи. Идея понятна, но каковы Ваши конкретные предложения?

Караганов: В первую очередь мы делаем хорошее дело — хотим противостоять дальнейшей дестабилизации мирового сообщества в будущем. И мы хотим статус великой державы, хотим получить его назад. К сожалению, мы просто не можем отказаться от этого — 300 лет отложили свой след в наших генах. Мы хотим стать центром большой Евразии, местом, где царит мир и сотрудничество. К этой Евразии будет принадлежать и континент Европа.

Шпигель: Европейцы сейчас не доверяют России, не понимают её политику, считая её странной. Цели Вашего руководства в Москве нам непонятны.

Караганов: Вы должны понимать — мы вам сейчас доверяем ровно на 0 процентов. После всех недавних разочарований это естественно. Исходите из этого. Мы делаем нечто, что можно назвать тактическим предупреждением. Цель — вы должны осознать, что мы умнее, сильнее и решительнее, чем вы думаете.

Шпигель: Например, нас сильно, и причём неприятно, удивил Ваш недавний подход к военным действиям в Сирии. Мы как бы не действуем там вместе, но всё же в некотором смысле сотрудничаем. Но недавно Вы вывели часть своих войск, даже не поставив нас об этом в известность. Так доверие не работает...

Караганов: Это был очень сильный, прекрасный шаг моего руководства. Мы действуем на основе того, что мы сильнее в этом регионе. Русские может быть не так сильны в экономике, в искусстве ведения переговоров, но зато мы прекрасные воины. У вас в Европе политическая система, которая не выдержит испытания временем. Вы не можете подстраиваться под новые вызовы. Вы слишком приземлённы. Ваш канцлер как–то сказала, что наш президент оторвался от реальности. Так вот — вы слишком реальны в этом смысле.

Шпигель: Нетрудно заметить, что вы в России последнее время активно радуетесь нашим неудачам. В частности, тому, что касается нашей проблемы с беженцами. Почему так?

Караганов: Да, многие мои коллеги часто насмехаются над вами и вашими проблемами, но я постоянно говорю им, что не нужно быть высокомерными. Ну а так — что ж вы хотите: европейские элиты искали конфронтации с нами — они её нашли. Потому мы не будем помогать Европе, хотя легко могли бы в вопросе с беженцами. Например, мы могли бы вместе закрыть границы — в этом смысле мы умеем действовать в 10 раз эффективнее чем вы, европейцы. Но вместо этого вы пытаетесь сотрудничать с Турцией. Это позор для вас! Мы придерживаемся нашей жесткой линии, с успехом придерживаемся. 

Шпигель: Вы говорите постоянно, что вы разочарованы Европой и тем, что там происходит. Но ведь Россия совсем недавно хотела в Европу? Или Вы хотели Европы времён Аденауера и Де Голля и удивлены переменами?

Караганов: Да не смешите меня — большинство европейцев хотят тоже именно той Европы, а не современной. В ближайшие десятилетия Европа явно не будет примером для нас, тем, чего нам хочется и что нужно нам.

Шпигель: В Вашем докладе несколько раз упоминается о том, что применение оружия есть "очевидная и правильная мера в случае, если очевидно затронуты интересы государства". Под этим Вы понимаете Украину?

Кагаранов: Да, безусловно. А кроме того случаи, когда вблизи государства сосредотачиваются серьёзные силы противника.

Шпигель: Ну то есть Вы к тому, что скопление войск НАТО в балтийских странах — это как раз тот случай?

Кагаранов: Идея, что мы готовы начать конфронтацию — это же идиотизм. Зачем НАТО собирает там войска, ну скажите, зачем? Вы хоть себе представляете, что случится с этими войсками в случае, если действительно будет иметь место открытая конфронтация. Это ваша символическая помощь балтийским странам, не более. Если НАТО начнёт агрессию по отношению к стране, имеющей такой атомный арсенал, как наша — вы будете наказаны.

Шпигель: Есть планы оживить диалог Россия — НАТО. Как я понимаю, Вы не воспринимаете подобные идеи всерьёз?

Караганов: Подобные встречи более нелегитимны. Помимо того, НАТО превратилось со временем в нечто совершенно иное. Вы начинали, как союз демократических государств с целью защиты себя. Но постепенно это всё превратилось в идею постоянного расширения. Тогда, когда нам был нужен диалог — в 2008 и 2014 годах, шанса на диалог вы нам не предоставили.

Шпигель:... дайте подсчитаю... Вы имеете в виду кризис в Грузии и Украине? Понятно. Скажите, в Вашем докладе постоянно встречаются такие термины, как "честь", "доблесть", "смелость", "достоинство"... это политическая лексика?

Караганов: Это то, что действительно имеет ценность для русских людей. В мире Путина, а также в моём мире, просто непредставимо, что честь женщины может быть попрана самым похабным образом.

Шпигель: Вы намекаете на злополучную рождественскую ночь в Кёльне?

Караганов: В России мужчины, которые бы попытались сделать что–то подобное, были бы убиты на месте. Ошибка заключается в том, что, как немцы, так и русские потратили много лет на поиск неких универсальных ценностей, не понимая по сути, о чём речь. Мы тоже в советское время искали социализм. Ваш поиск демократии очень похож на тот наш поиск социализма.

Шпигель: В чём Вы видите ошибки российской внешней политики последнего времени?

Караганов: В том, что в ближайшем прошлом мы не имели никакой внятной политики по отношению к нашим ближайшим соседям — постсоветским странам. Единственное, что мы делали — субвенционировали и покупали элиты. Деньги частично крались — с обеих сторон. И, как показал конфликт на Украине, так невозможно избежать глобального кризиса. Вторая наша ошибка — наша политика слишком долго была направлена на исправление ошибок 90–х. 

Шпигель: Последний вопрос. Есть ли шансы, что Россия в ближайшем будущем будет искать пути к сотрудничеству?

Караганов: Прямых и открытых признаний в нашей неправоте вам ожидать не приходится — потому как мы правы. На данный момент Россия превратилась в азиатско–европейскую мощную державу. И я был одним из тех, кто обозначил этот путь развития, на восток, как верный. Но на данный момент могу сказать, что нам стоит в некоторой степени снова повернуться к Европе. Это единственное, что могу сказать.

Источник: https://polka.dirty.ru/samoe-g...

----------


## Avia M

Пребольшое спасибо!  :Smile: 

На первом же заседании Совета по стратегическому развитию и приоритетным проектам Президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил, что граждане не хотят слышать «перечисление законов, мер, поручений». Это Президент назвал «морочиньем» головы.
По его мнению, кабинет министров должен научиться глубоко и содержательно подходить к формулировке конечных результатов, которые в свою очередь должны «измеряться позитивными, понятными вещами». 
Путин: правительство больше не будет «морочить людям головы»

----------


## OKA

> Незамедлительная реакция!  Но лучше обратились бы к Общественной палате...


Ну вот , на этот раз обошлись без великой и могучей Общественной палаты, скромно и своими силами))  :

ФСБ наказала руководителей и выпускников академии за заезд на Gelandewagen | РИА Новости


Познавательно : 

Преступность в таких размерах, это уже не преступность, а экономика.: bulochnikov

----------


## OKA

Ждём-с))

"САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 15 июля. /ТАСС/. Корабль номер 1 российского ВМФ - крейсер "Аврора" сегодня будет сдан после ремонта ВМФ России и возвратится к месту своей вечной стоянки у Петроградской набережной в Санкт-Петербурге.

Об этом сообщили ТАСС на Кронштадтском морском заводе, где крейсер находился на ремонте с сентября 2014 года.

"Корабль будет передан флоту в присутствии главкома ВМФ и в тот же день отбуксирован в Санкт-Петербург", - рассказали на заводе.

По данным попечительского совета "Авроры", стоимость ремонта крейсера составила около 840 млн рублей, которые были направлены на обновление корпуса корабля и на создание новой экспозиции филиала Центрального военно-морского музея, действующего на "Авроре".

Что обновили на корабле

За время ремонта обновлен не только сам корабль, но и его системы жизнеобеспечения. В частности, на нем установлена новейшая отечественная система пожаротушения "водяной туман". Она обеспечивает тушение пожаров тонкораспыляемой водой высокого давления, или так называемым водяным туманом с размером капли менее ста микрон и по характеристикам не уступает лучшим зарубежным образцам. Новая система видеонаблюдения из 52 камер практически полностью исключает возможность незамеченного проникновения на корабль. Обновлены исторические детали, в том числе палуба из тикового дерева, расширена музейная экспозиция и изменен ее характер: если раньше музей рассказывал об "Авроре" в первую очередь как о крейсере Революции, то сейчас он представляет корабль как ветерана трех войн: Русско-японской 1904-1905 гг, Первой мировой и Великой Отечественной. Новой частью экспозиции станет медицинский блок, на котором впервые в России было применено рентгеновское оборудование. Корму "Авроры" украсит новый орденский флаг, разработанный геральдической службой Вооруженных Сил РФ.

Первой по Неве

"Аврора" придет из Кронштадта в Петербург в сопровождении четырех буксиров. График ее ночного прохождения по Неве согласован с графиком разводки мостов - Благовещенского, Дворцового и Троицкого. Крейсер первым пройдет под разводными пролетами и направится к Петроградской набережной. Проход туристических судов в этой части акватории Невы будет в это время закрыт. В случае, если погодные условия будут неблагоприятны для швартовки крейсера у Петроградской набережной, "Аврора" сделает остановку у Благовещенского моста, неподалеку от того места, где она стояла в октябре 1917 года и откуда был дан ее легендарный залп по Зимнему дворцу.

Дно готовили, но не углубляли

С конца июня на Неве работали плавсредства Ленинградской военно-морской базы, которые готовили место стоянки "Авроры" к возвращению крейсера. Этим работам предшествовали продолжавшиеся больше года дискуссии о целесообразности проведения здесь дноуглубительных работ. Звучали мнения о необходимости углубить Неву на 2,5 метра, поскольку такие работы не проводились более 30 лет. Однако промеры, проведенные военно-морскими гидрографами, и штурманские расчеты показали, что запас глубины под килем "Авроры" у Петроградской набережной составит 1,75 метра. Это, по мнению военных, гарантирует безопасность стоянки крейсера, и необходимости углублять дно нет.

Корабль номер один

Крейсер "Аврора" был введен в строй боевых кораблей российского флота в 1903 году. После Великой Отечественной войны корабль, получивший повреждения при обороне Ленинграда, был отремонтирован и в 1948 году пришвартован у Петроградской набережной. До 1956 года "Аврора" служила учебной базой Ленинградского Нахимовского училища, после чего стала музеем. В 1992 году на крейсере вновь был поднят Андреевский флаг, он имеет статус корабля номер один ВМФ России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Крейсер "Аврора" после ремонта возвратится к месту своей вечной стоянки


Глазок : Смотреть веб-камеру Крейсер Аврора онлайн

"Аврора". Возвращение - Город - Новости Санкт-Петербурга - Фонтанка.Ру

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_l...o3u-sYblbTe0RA


"Табличку Маннергейма" под киль, на грунте разместить могли б, для орентиру  :Biggrin: 


"...Внезапно оказалось, что в нашей истории, в том числе и советской, имеется масса поводов для гордости. Нескончаемый поток лжи и клеветы, четверть века изливавшийся с телеэкранов и газетных полос на поколение победителей, в одночасье сменился проникновенными телепередачами, восторженными статьями, марафонами, парадами, речами, наконец, — Бессмертным полком. Отошли в тень (естественно, не утратив хлебных должностей) самые одиозные очернители Великой Отечественной. Их сменили бодрые чиновники «нового типа», которые уверенно и складно вещают о подвиге народа и бесконечной признательности ветеранам. И время от времени с охотой поддевают презренных клеветников, будто не вышли они все вместе из похабного ельцинизма.

Не следует поддаваться иллюзиям: для всех для них российская история — инструмент для манипуляции сознанием. Массовый и искренний народный отклик на медийный разворот последних лет объясняется просто: люди, истомившиеся от оскорблений и публичных унижений предков, инстинктивно повернулись к тем, от кого услышали, казалось, навсегда уже затоптанную правду. И не все готовы верить, что это та же циничная игра. Но налицо безошибочные приметы: конъюнктурная избирательность позитивно освещаемых фактов, событий и персон, ведущая к комичным неустранимым противоречиям. И манипуляторы в который раз «срезаются» на главном оселке — отношении к Великой войне и Великой Победе.

Камнем преткновения для них была и остаётся попытка сочетать несочетаемое: ярый, зоологический антикоммунизм с помещением Великой Победы на почётное место в пантеоне «новой России». Уходят от прямого противоречия самым нехитрым способом: о Победе говорят сегодня, а про большевиков-разрушителей России, про репрессии, административно-командную систему — завтра. Делают это, на всякий случай, разные люди, чтобы шизофренический эффект так не бросался в глаза. Но даже в те дни, когда поневоле создаётся слишком сильное ощущение некоего возрождения подлинно гражданского, советского самосознания, в море патоки они вынуждены добавлять ложку смердящей гнили. Тогда на свет появляются фантасмагорические киноопусы и статьи, повествующие о том, что на самом деле победителями фашизма были люди глубоко антикоммунистических настроений, как правило, сами невинно пострадавшие, в то время как члены партии и людоеды из НКВД и на войне продолжали унижать и гнобить подлинных героев.

В итоге возникает определённо клиническая ситуация, когда 9 мая празднуется под славословия советскому народу-победителю и с великим почтением к знамени победы, притом без единого упоминания о Верховном главнокомандующем и при заколоченном фанерой Мавзолее.

Венчает грандиозное здание «народного единства», сооружаемого на зыбком фундаменте антисоветских умолчаний и передержек, зловещая тень лицемерствующего клира, назойливо претендующего на монополию в вопросах нравственности и долга и активно продвигающего малопочтенное дело реанимации в России монархических настроений и увековечивания героев Белого движения... "

Большая пропагандистская статья здесь :

Кроме нас некому

Кроме нас некому - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

Пароход у причала! )))  УРА!!!

Смотреть веб-камеру Крейсер Аврора онлайн

 

"Крейсер №1 вернулся после ремонта в Кронштадте на место вечной стоянки у Петроградской набережной. "Фонтанка" в режиме реального времени следила за передвижениями корабля и сообщала обо всех событиях, сопровождавщих его возвращение."

http://www.fontanka.ru/2016/07/15/119/






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGUi8UC2vpE

----------


## OKA

Репост с жыжы))  :




"Наши достижения    Офицер НКВД        colonelcassad        18 июля, 18:47



    Чудесные откровения из беседы Титова и Симоньян.

    ― Я знаете, что вам скажу? Я вам скажу неожиданную вещь. Вот мы вчера случайно встретились с Титовым, лидером «Партии Роста», разговорились, и я ему рассказывала то, что я вам сейчас хочу сказать. Почему мне не нравится то, что у нас сейчас именуется и называется либеральным флангом? Тем, что наш либеральный фланг с каждым годом, с каждым полугодием – и меня это просто пугает и отпугивает – страшно отдает большевизмом, понимаете? Мне кажется, что это очень опасно для такой страны, как наша, которая это все уже проходила. Потому что мы от риторики на тему «А откуда взялись деньги, а действительно, ли человек их заработал? А задекларировал ли он их, нарушил ли он закон?» — это вполне себе допустимая нормальная и полезная риторика в цивилизованном обществе. Это вопросы, которые оппозиция всегда должна задавать, на нее надо как-то получать ответы и прочее. Но мы даже не замечаем, как вот даже вы – журналист «Эха Москвы» – так спрыгиваем на ступенечку в сторону «Аморально ли быть богатым?» Мы ничего так не построим нормального.
    ...
    ― Я говорю о том, что мне страшно, оттого, что мы все больше скатываемся от капитализма, который мы, в общем, большой бедой завоевали и развалом страны завоевали, от идеи о том, что надо много работать и много зарабатывать, и это будет классно, и тогда все будет хорошо, к идее о том, что, вообще-то, в принципе много денег – это плохо. Вот типичный пример. Какое-то время назад опубликовали тоже в каких-то наших либеральных СМИ подборку – какие украшения и какие сумочки носят женщины, которые работают в администрации, которые работают в мэрии, еще где-то. Вот это что? Вот для меня больше отдает большевизмом. Потому что никто же выясняет, эти украшения муж подарил миллионер…

Маргарита Симоньян: Мы все больше скатываемся от капитализма - цинк

    PS. Отечественных нуворишей очень пугает мысль, что награбленное на трупе убитой страны, это не навсегда и рано или поздно придут и спросят.
    Риторика тут совершенно не причем, так как очевидно, что большая часть состояний из 90х образовались либо криминальным, либо полукриминальным путем, ввиду разграбления общенародной собственности при пособничестве государственных чиновников. Эти люди наивно думают, что про это забудут. Аморальность образуется не из богаства, а из путей его получения, когда власти фактически говорят, что мы конечно знаем, что наши высокоморальные богатые люди получили свое богатство преступным путем, но мы их трогать не будем, потому что...
    Вот как раз так ничего нормального построить не получится."

Наши достижения - Colonel Cassad

А чО правда штоль? ))  Преступность в таких размерах, это уже не преступность, а экономика.: bulochnikov

Всё таки странно- "Аврора" в Питер прибыла, а путчит х.з. где  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Товарищ Маргелов ...

"МОСКВА, 19 июл — РИА Новости. Герой России полковник Александр Маргелов скончался во вторник на 71-м году жизни после продолжительной болезни, сообщили РИА Новости в Минобороны.

Александр Маргелов является сыном первого командующего ВДВ СССР генерала армии Василия Маргелова, которого десантники уважительно называли Батей, ВДВ при этом расшифровывали как "Войска дяди Васи".

Десантирование внутри техники: как все начиналось
Александр Маргелов родился 21 октября 1945 года в Кишиневе. 5 января 1973 года он впервые в мировой практике осуществил десантирование с военно-транспортного самолета Ан-12 внутри гусеничной боевой бронированной машины БМД-1 с двумя членами экипажа на борту.

По свидетельствам очевидцев, отец будущего героя Василий Маргелов, который командовал той операцией, находился на командном пункте с заряженным пистолетом наготове, чтобы в случае неудачи застрелиться. За это время он выкурил больше одной пачки папирос.

Другой легендарной операцией, которую Маргелов также провел с огромным риском для жизни, стала первая посадка внутри БМД-1 на парашютно-реактивной системе в комплексе "Реактавр". Через двадцать лет за этот подвиг ему было присвоено звание Героя России."

РИА Новости http://ria.ru/society/20160719/14710...#ixzz4Er761MdO

----------


## OKA

"20.07.16. . Стрелков отвечает "Сводкам". Выпуск 4"

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;137658]Пароход у причала! )))  УРА!!!


Похорошел! Присоединяюсь к УРА! 

P.S. Хочется надеяться, что у властей города хватит мужества убрать рекламу, с крыши здания напротив. 
Портит картинку в прямом и переносном смысле.

----------


## Avia M

Глава французской парламентской делегации Тьерри Мариани резко ответил на вопрос украинского журналиста о Крыме, сообщает портал Вести.ru.
Представитель украинского СМИ в своем вопросе предположил, что Мариани якобы "подкуплен" Россией.
"А сколько платят вам, чтобы задавать подобные вопросы?" – поинтересовался в ответ французский депутат.
"Тот факт, что вы можете здесь, в России, задавать такие омерзительные вопросы, говорит о том, что Россия — страна свободная", – добавил Мариани.
При этом парламентарий заявил, что теперь намерен "с еще большей решимостью посещать Крым". Он также выразил украинскому журналисту "полное презрение".


РИА Новости Французский депутат назвал омерзительным вопрос киевского репортера о Крыме | РИА Новости

----------


## Avia M

Недовольные...

политический директор МИД Литвы Роландас Купчинскас возмутился выпуском пятирублевой монеты в честь освобождения столицы страны Красной армией от фашистов 13 июля 1944 года. По его мнению, в тот день немецкая оккупация «сменилась советской».

Банк России 1 августа выпустил монеты номиналом в пять рублей, посвященные освобождению таких городов, как Белград, Берлин, Братислава, Будапешт, Бухарест, Варшава, Вена, Вильнюс, Киев, Кишинев, Минск, Прага, Рига и Таллин.

В ЦБ РФ ответили Литве на критику монеты с освобожденным Вильнюсом - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

Красивая жизнь устами премьера... :Confused: 

Учителя, которые недовольны своими зарплатами, могли бы пойти работать в бизнес, заявил премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев на форуме «Территория смыслов». 

Подробнее на РБК:
Медведев порекомендовал недовольным зарплатами учителям идти в бизнес :: Общество :: РБК

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

"В "Ельцин-центре" готовы реабилитировать "власовцев": сотрудники учреждения сообщили о готовности рассмотреть заявку об увековечивании памяти тех, кто боролся с Советской властью с оружием в руках, передает корреспондент Накануне.RU.
Замдиректора по научной работе центра Никита Соколов отметил на пресс-конференции, что необходимо "выйти за рамки узкого понимания репрессированных". Нужно его расширить. Он сообщил, что важной общественной проблемой является память о группах лиц, которые не были реабилитированы и создавали реальные боевые отряды для противостояния Советской власти, в их числе и "власовцы". Соколов положительно отнесся к инициативе сохранить память "власовцев".
"Если нам поступит такая заявка (об установлении мемориальной доски в память о людях, которые боролись с Советским союзом с оружием в руках), то мы начнем общественную дискуссию на этот счет", - рассказал Соколов.
Он уточнил, что "власовцы" – важный вопрос, который "следует решить".
Напомним, "власовцы" – последователи генерала Власова, воевавшие, как и он, во время Великой Отечественной войны на стороне Третьего рейха против СССР.

http://www.nakanune.ru/news/2016/8/1....ZNIBoAIb.dpuf - цинк

PS. Один в один как на Украине расширяют окно Овертона. В этом плане российские неовласовцы просто вылитая копия украинских бандеровцев. Цели и задачи видимо те же.

А вопрос с теми власовцами, уже давно и предметно был решен."

Власовцы - это важный вопрос - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

К постам 424, 431, 434, 437 ))

Про нормальное образование, которое получали эти нынешние капиталисты и бюрократы. В детстве и юности)) :

"Предлагаем очень хорошую подборку отсканированных советских учебников. Советуем познакомиться. Кому-то поможет вспомнить школьные годы. Ну а для кого-то, возможно, будет хорошей альтернативой учебникам современных авторов.

Вооружаемся тем, что сумеем передать внукам, а некоторые и детям. Всех детей переводим на домашку. И пусть аттестуют, не сломают, особенно если выбрать родительские комитеты, а при них - родительский контроль. Мы недооцениваем силы общественных организаций-первичек, тут у карликов явное упущение. Вперёд!

Архивы в формате djvu..."

Старые советские учебники (скачать) - Редакция

Аж слеза ностальгическая выскочила))

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью из Чехии : 




"Из очередного выпуска цикла интервью «Русский Мир — люди и страны» за аторством израильского журналиста Равида Гора вы можете узнать:

— Как прослыть кремлевским агентом в Чехии;
— Что из себя представляет информационное поле в этой стране;
— Как на самом деле работают русскоязычные СМИ на родине Швейка

Обо всем этом и многом другом — живущая в Чехии журналист и маркетолог Ольга Сотникова.

0:25 - Представление гостьи, Ольга Сотникова. Автор книги "Интернет-издание от А до Я". Ольга рассказывает о себе и жизненном пути.
3:45 - Особенности русскоязычной общины в Чехии. Отношение чехов к мигрантам из стран бывшего СССР.
8:32 - Украинцы в Чехии.
9:44 - О примиряющей роли Чешской Православной церкви
11:17 - Мнение об организациях представляющих интересы русской общины.
12:22 - Русскоязычные СМИ. Отмечено качество "Информ Прага", gazeta.cz - гл. редактор Марина Зенина, выделены среди прочих "Пражский Экспресс", prague-express.cz - гл. редактор Ирина Шульц, "Пражский Телеграф", ptel.cz.
13:14 - Мнение о первопричинах, приводящих к возникновению информ. изданий.
14:33 - Сетевые новостные агентства: 420on.cz, vinegret.cz. Окупаемость периодического издания, портала.
17:34 - Кем создается новостная повестка дня в Чехии?
18:44 - Отношение общества к частному собственнику новостного агентства Mafra, Андрею Бабишу.
19:03 - Рассказ об участии в работе Евроденьги.cz,
Работа стрим-агентства. Оппозиционная журналистика.
19:56 - Обвинения в "прокремлевскости" позиции.
25:15 - Оценка чехами действий России в Сирии.
26:10 - Отношение населения к миграции из Украины. Послабления миграционного законодательства в ущерб коренному населению.
27:40 - Освещение в СМИ военного конфликта на Украине.
28:47 - Образ солдата Швейка, как описание чешского менталитета.
29:45 - Где находится "точка невозврата" для выехавшего за рубеж?
31:52 – Что, находясь вне России, мы делаем на пользу и благо родины.
34:28 - Ольга, рассказывает, что, несмотря на американское влияние, чехи в бытовых разговорах повергают сомнению объективность оценки событий в СМИ.
37:10 - Обсуждение того, как Россия может усилить свое влияние в новостной повестке и "влиянии на умы". "

----------


## OKA

"Документы Росархива ставят точку в споре об отречении царя – акт был, воспоминания были и юридическая сила есть"

Государственный архив РФ впервые обнародовал документы, имеющие отношение к отречению Николая II и его расстрелу. В список обнародованных бумаг вошел акт отречения Николая II от престола, подписанный карандашом - "Николай". Некоторое время назад Поклонская озвучила распространенное мнение, что юридической силы такой документ не имеет. Вообще, вокруг этого акта идет "конспирологическая война", рассказал в интервью Накануне.RU историк, автор учебников по истории России, со-создатель проекта "Последний звонок" Евгений Спицын – есть ряд "ученых", которые считают, что Николай не отрекался от престола, они пытаются доказать фальшивость этих документов, выложенных сегодня на общее обозрение в интернете.

Вопрос: Росархив впервые обнародовал документы, имеющие отношение к отречению Николая II – они еще раз подтвердили, что царь действительно отрекся?

Евгений Спицын: Есть такие современные историки типа Петра Мультатули, которые пытаются везде, где можно и нельзя, доказать подложность или фальшивость этих документов. Но со всей очевидностью ясно, что и акт отречения Николая II, и адресат этого акта – реальность. Ему, дескать, непонятно, почему этот документ был адресован мифическому начальнику штаба в Ставку? Поэтому Мультатули говорит, что это какой-то мифический штаб масонской ложи, что адресатом этой фальшивки был, вероятно всего, Керенский - руководитель этого штаба и т.д. Чушь какая-то несусветная. Александр Федорович Керенский действительно с 1916 года был генеральным секретарем Великого востока народов России – известной масонской ложи, которая на тот момент фактически контролировала большую часть Государственной думы и, прежде всего, известный Прогрессивный блок – штаб по подготовке госпереворота.

Вопрос: Как отречение проходило?

Евгений Спицын: Это было все в рамках российского законодательства того времени. Целый ряд статей Свода основных государственных законов Российской империи, в частности 37-я, 38-я и 43-я статьи четко указывали, что государь-император имел право отречься от престола не только за себя, но и за несовершеннолетнего сына, а тогда Алексею Николаевичу было всего 12,5 лет. Есть воспоминания министра императорского двора и уделов графа Фредерикса, где он тоже подтверждает, что произошел акт отречения за него самого и сына. Там же есть дневниковые записи самого Николая II, в которых он тоже подтверждает, что им был подписан акт отречения от престола.

Вопрос: Ну и говорили, что дневник, где он пишет, как по кошкам стрелял, – подложный?

Евгений Спицын: Как это может быть подложный дневник, если он вел его с юности и в течение всего своего правления и даже после отречения? Всем хорошо известно было, что это ЕГО дневник. В годы советской власти его не публиковали, он находился в спецхране, а в постсоветский период выходили даже публикации этого дневника, одна из них у меня дома есть.

Профессиональные историки, прежде чем что-либо выставлять, прежде чем что-либо превращать в достоверный источник, сначала проводят научную критику источника. Они же смотрят многие параметры: бумагу, на которой был написан документ, чернила, почерк и т.д. Ведь почерк государя был хорошо известен по многим другим документам, бумага соответствует тому периоду, чернила – тоже соответствуют. Вы что думаете, профессиональные историки будут какой-то фейковый документ, не проводя его научную критику, выставлять в качестве какого-то источника? Да их тут же разоблачат. Профессиональные историки этим делом никогда не занимаются и не будут заниматься. Сразу любой историк, который это будет делать, просто поставит жирный крест на своей научной карьере и репутации.

Было же полно разных фальшивок, например, была одна, связанная с тем, что Сталин являлся агентом царской охранки - таких фальшивок было полно, и их быстро разоблачили. И потом, Николай II подписывал этот манифест не в гордом одиночестве, а на виду у многих людей. Ведь оставили свои воспоминания не только люди из противоположного лагеря, Шульгин, например, который был одним из участников этих событий, но и те генералы, которые входили в свиту самого государя или которые находились в ставке Северного фронта в Пскове, например, генерал Саввич, генерал Данилов – они тоже оставили свои воспоминания.

Я понимаю, для чего это делается - дело в том, что господин Мультатули является представителем того довольно узкого, но шустрого сообщества псевдоисториков и монархистов, которые активно раскручивают так называемых Кирилловичей. Это "цыганский табор" с царицей-аферисткой и ее отпрыском Георгием, которых хотят представить в виде законных наследников российской короны и посадить их на российский престол.

Вопрос: Ну, многие вам возразят - это смешно, какая монархия?..

Евгений Спицын: Это было бы смешно, если бы эти ребята не бегали по разным государственным структурам, их бы не принимали разного рода министры, полпреды и губернаторы. Тот же митрополит Илларион, известный экуменист, вместе с ними бегает, фотографируется, получает от них какие-то ордена. Есть куча всяких проходимцев, которым они навешали баронские, графские, княжеские и черт знает какие еще титулы. Настоящий театр абсурда и ярмарка тщеславия! ...



Полностью с фото : http://www.nakanune.ru/articles/112042/

Обсуждение с "трёхэтажным" )) :

Евгений Спицын про отречение Николая II - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;136869]"Санкт-Петербург, 16 Июня 2016, 14:21 — REGNUM  Мемориальная доска в честь финского маршала Карла Маннергейма торжественно открыта на одном из домов на Захарьевской улице в центре Санкт-Петербурга...


Мемориальную доску финскому военачальнику Карлу Густаву Маннергейму, которую установили в июне этого года в центре Санкт-Петербурга, демонтируют до 8 сентября, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на источник. Такое решение было принято из-за неоднозначной реакции общественности на установку монумента.
Мемориальную доску Маннергейму демонтируют до 8 сентября в Петербурге - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

> ..Мемориальную доску финскому военачальнику Карлу Густаву Маннергейму, которую установили в июне этого года в центре Санкт-Петербурга, демонтируют до 8 сентября, сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на источник. Такое решение было принято из-за неоднозначной реакции общественности на установку монумента...


Cнимут- хорошо, или это само отвалится))

----------


## Avia M

Астахов П. Взгляд на детей...

МОСКВА, 9 сентября. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин своим указом "освободил П. А. Астахова от должности Уполномоченного при президенте Российской Федерации по правам ребенка по собственному желанию".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Путин уволил Астахова

----------


## Avia M

Обезопасил экономически...

Следователи провели обыск у замначальника управления "Т" ГУЭБиПК МВД Дмитрия Захарченко, в ходе которого у полковника было изъято валюты на сумму эквивалентную около 8 миллиардам рублей...
https://ria.ru/incidents/20160909/1476569287.html

----------


## Avia M

Пальба продолжается, статус стрелков повышается...

МОСКВА, 13 сентября. /ТАСС/. Следственными органами СК РФ по Москве принято к производству уголовное дело, возбужденное полицией по факту стрельбы из свадебного кортежа на юге столицы. Как сообщил ТАСС помощник руководителя Главного следственного управления (ГСУ) СК России по Москве Александр Никитин, такое решение принято в связи с тем, что один из фигурантов дела является госслужащим.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Происшествия - Дело о стрельбе из свадебного кортежа в Москве передано из полиции в СК

----------


## OKA

> Обезопасил экономически...
> 
> Следователи провели обыск у замначальника управления "Т" ГУЭБиПК МВД Дмитрия Захарченко, в ходе которого у полковника было изъято валюты на сумму эквивалентную около 8 миллиардам рублей...
> https://ria.ru/incidents/20160909/1476569287.html






"Как слон в подсудном главке

По итогам дела Дмитрия Захарченко от ГУЭБиПК может остаться пустое место

 "Ъ" стало известно о новом скандале, связанном с уголовным делом миллиардера из МВД Дмитрия Захарченко. Ровно через неделю после задержания врио начальника управления "Т" ГУЭБиПК МВД в ведомственном журнале "Полиция России" вышло его интервью. В нем полковник Захарченко, содержащийся сейчас в ИВС, рассуждает о том, как его подразделение борется с преступлениями в топливно-энергетическом комплексе. Тем временем, по данным "Ъ", активно обсуждается вопрос об очередном реформировании и даже, возможно, упразднении антикоррупционного главка..."

Подробнее: Ъ-Газета - Как слон в подсудном главке

----------


## Avia M

Защита Захарченко утверждает, что он "мильёнщик" во внеслужебное время. Мол многочисленные родственники со всего мира, свозили кровные, а он в это время боролся...

----------


## OKA

"Общественники в Сургуте самовольно установили бюст Сталина

 

Общественники установили бюст Иосифа Сталина в Сургуте 15 сентября и готовы к суду, если памятник признают установленным незаконно, сообщил в четверг РИА Новости участник инициативной группы по установке памятника Денис Ханьжин.
По его словам, бюст был установлен на набережной Оби, в установке участвовали около 50 человек, в том числе – ветераны.
"Ранее мы обратились в городскую комиссию по топонимике с предложением установить памятник. Они не ответили. Устно предложили решить вопрос с помощью общественного совета. Но общественный совет не был создан. Тогда мы сами собрали общественников города, приняли устав. Большинство участников проголосовало за установку. Мы готовы к судам", — сказал Ханьжин.
Начальник управления информационной политики администрации Сургута Екатерина Швидкая подтвердила данные об установке бюста Сталина на городской набережной.

https://ria.ru/incidents/20160915/1477053713.html - цинк

PS. Как уже неоднократно говорилось на этот счет, появление в России новых памятников/бюстов/табличек Сталину исторически неизбежно.
В данном же случае, будет весьма интересно понаблюдать за реакцией чиновников в сравнении с поведением питерских чинуш уклоняющихся от своих обязанностей по демонтажу доски Маннергейму."




Полностью :

В Сургуте открыли памятник Сталину - Colonel Cassad



Ну не всё ж Ельцынцентр , Горбифонд , и таблички пособникам))


"14 сентября в Улан-Баторе открылась выставка, посвященная 100-летию бывшего лидера Монгольской Народной Республики Ю. Цеденбала. Ранее сообщалось о том, что в Монголии запущен процесс его полной реабилитации.

1. Семье маршала вернули его награды.
2. Будет открыт дом-музей Ю. Цеденбала, куда будут переданы экспонаты, которые демонстрируются на этой выставке.
3. Будет проведена дальнейшая работа по признанию и увековечиванию его вклада в развитие монгольского государства.
4. Снят запрет на присвоение его имени государственным учреждениям, хозяйствующим субъектам и подразделениям вооруженных сил и полиции  Монголии."

Полностью :

Выставка к 100-летию коммунистического лидера Монголии Ю. Цеденбала: dambiev



"К 100-летию со дня рождения Первого секретаря ЦК МНРП, Маршала МНР и Председателя Президиума Великого Народного Хурала МНР (1952-1984 гг.) Юмжаагийн Цеденбала опубликован приказ президента Монголбанка под  № Б/499 о том, что распоряжение Монголбанка под № 3/243 от 20 августв 1991 года " О возврате государству золотых звезд " Герой МНР", "Герой труда МНР" и звания "Передовой работник банковской сферы" является недействительным. Этим распоряжением награды вернут семье Цеденбала. Обратный ход истории, возможно начался.
В августе 1984 года был смещен со своего поста и отправлен в Москву вместе со своей семьей  Генеральный секретарь ЦК  МНРП, маршал МНР Юмжагийн Цеденбал. По сути, при нем Монголия совершила громадный скачок в своем развитии. Повысился уровень жизни аратов-скотоводов. Было внедрено в их среду бесплатное здравоохранение, образование и ряд социальных программ. Начата индустриализация страны.
Указом Президиума Великого Народного Хурала МНР №97  от 18 апреля 1990 года Ю. Цеденбал был лишен звания Героя МНР, Героя труда МНР, государственных наград МНР и воинского звания маршала МНР.



10 апреля 1991 года он скончался в Москве. Через день Правительство Монголии собралось на  совещание. Обсуждали один вопрос: "Что делать с телом Цеденбала?". Мнения разделились; одни предлагали  захоронить его в Москве, другие  советовали тихо и без лишней шумихи  провести похороны на малой родине Цеденбала в Убсунурском аймаке. В итоге, руководство МНР склонялось к решению о захоронении Цеденбала в Москве. Жаркие споры прекратил министр обороны МНР, генерал-полковник Ш. Жадамба.



Его фраза стала крылатой: "Если власть не хочет вернуть своего гражданина, тогда армия вернет своего маршала"

Юмжагийн Цеденбал был похоронен в Монголии с воинскими почестями на кладбище для выдающихся деятелей "Алтан Ульгий"

Полностью :

Семье маршала Ю. Цеденбала вернут награды: dambiev

----------


## OKA

Про выбора))

"Расскажу я вам, ребятушки, про честные выборы


Прихожу голосовать по месту прописки.  ЦАО, Басманный район, УИК № 27, если чо.

Дают мне амбарную книгу за получение бюллетеней расписаться.  Расписываюсь и вижу: против фамилий моих соседок по лестничной клетке из 24-й квартиры  одной рукой, одной ручкой стоят росписи.  Типа как они за бюллетени проголосовали и расписались

-   Так, это что такое?  -  спрашиваю.  -   Обе мои соседки уже два года как в Германии живут, по контракту там работают.   Они здесь голосовать не могли.  Чьи  это подписи?
Член комиссии  -  дебелая тётя   -  сразу цвета свёклы сделалась, но быстро справилась с эмоциями и мне так нагло:  "Ничего подобного, они утром приходили,  мы их паспорта видели, фотографии сличали".
-  Что  вы мне тут баки забиваете,  -  говорю.   -  Их два года как в России нет.  У меня ключи от их квартиры, я к ним цветы поливать хожу.
-   А может, они в посольстве голосовали?
- Мадам,  -  говорю,  -  если они голосовали в посольстве,  то и паспорт они предъявляли в посольстве, и расписывались в посольстве,  а не здесь.  Вы уж определитесь как-нибудь,  что мне соврать, а то смешно получается.
-   А вы вообще какое право имели подсматривать?   -   мадам, видимо, решила, что лучшая оборона  это нападение.   -  Вы не имели право смотреть в книгу!
-   Та ви шо,  -  говорю   -  Ну-ка расскажите мне про мои права, а я послушаю.  И председателя комиссии сюда пригласите заодно.  Будем щас разбираться.

Подходит председатель комиссии, тоже дама с чугунным выражением лица.
-   Я сейчас оформлю жалобу,  а вы её у меня примете,  -  говорю.
-  Никаких жалоб я принимать не буду,  -  говорит.  -   Вы вообще никто   -  вы не кандидат здесь, не наблюдатель, не житель 24-й квартиры, вы не имеете права жалобу подавать.

-   Ок,  - говорю.  -  Вы  хорошо подумали, прежде чем это заявить?  ..."

Окончание с каментами :

Расскажу я вам, ребятушки, про честные выборы - Склерозник


Кста, наблюдал полупустые "амбарные книги" на участке , интересно , какой процент явки объявят)))

----------


## lindr

Хм. а у нас в Питере все нормально, специально посмотрел в книге. Квартира 18 - нет в книге - все правильно там приднестровцы живут. Квартира 20 нету - там жилец умер, продается, 23 - нет, хозяин сдает, 32 - нет, там украинцы живут и.т.д.

Единственно подстава в заменой участка, квартал какой-то дурак разрезал, один дом на старом участке, где 20 лет голосовал, а 7 остальных перенесли на другой участок, в 1.5 км од старого, пришел на старое место а там меня не ждут -) Совсем не ждут -))) Пошел спросил, сказали поперся снова, прогулялся короче. 

Да, ручки с столу похоже левша крепил: все на короткой веревке и слева -), еле дотягиваешься до бумаги...

----------


## OKA

> Хм. а у нас в Питере все нормально, специально посмотрел в книге. Квартира 18 - нет в книге - все правильно там приднестровцы живут. Квартира 20 нету - там жилец умер, продается, 23 - нет, хозяин сдает, 32 - нет, там украинцы живут и.т.д.
> 
> Единственно подстава в заменой участка, квартал какой-то дурак разрезал, один дом на старом участке, где 20 лет голосовал, а 7 остальных перенесли на другой участок, в 1.5 км од старого, пришел на старое место а там меня не ждут -) Совсем не ждут -))) Пошел спросил, сказали поперся снова, прогулялся короче. 
> 
> Да, ручки с столу похоже левша крепил: все на короткой веревке и слева -), еле дотягиваешься до бумаги...


По поводу ручек - это был троллинг избирателей)) Чтоб жисть мёдом не казалась))

Б.Рожину тоже в Севасе не очень понравились оргмоменты с разделением участков :

Выборы-2016 - Colonel Cassad

Видимо "сопротивление системы" от прошлой власти присутствует...


Ну вот здесь уже отписалась Дарья : 

Газета.ру - Склерозник

Вот как бываает)) :

Эх, Россиюшка.... - Склерозник

----------


## Avia M

Павлин-мавлин, милиция-полиция, продолжение...

Масштабная реформа силовых и правоохранительных ведомств, предполагающая создание на основе ФСБ Министерства госбезопасности (МГБ), а также разделение функций МЧС между Минобороны и МВД, может пройти в России до президентских выборов 2018 года.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - СМИ: в России могут создать Министерство госбезопасности на основе ФСБ

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 21 сентября. INTERFAX.RU - Официальный представитель Следственного комитета России Владимир Маркин сообщил "Интерфаксу", что подал рапорт об отставке.

"Теперь могу официально сказать, что я принял решение завершить работу в Следственном комитете, и подал рапорт об отставке по собственному желанию", - сказал Маркин "Интерфаксу".

"Но хотел бы обратить ваше внимание, что на прошлой неделе в силу каких-то обстоятельств произошла утечка о моем уходе. После этого я услышал о себе много нового, интересного, в том числе, что я достиг предельного возраста пребывания на моем посту", - отметил Маркин.

Почему уходит представитель СКР

По его словам, это не так, поскольку предельный возраст на его должности составляет 65 лет. "Специалистам в области трудового законодательства хотел бы заметить, что и в этом они проявили некомпетентность и обманули своих читателей", - подчеркнул официальный представитель СКР. Он указал также, что все остальные причины, которые назывались в СМИ со ссылкой на неназванные источники, не соответствуют действительности.

"У нас почему-то принято считать, что человек может покинуть ответственную должность, только если его с треском выгоняют, сажают в тюрьму или выносят вперед ногами. Ни один из этих случаев ко мне не относится", - сказал Маркин, выразив удивление, что четвертый вариант никто даже не рассматривал.

"Я проработал в Следственном комитете с первого дня его образования, более девяти лет. Я считаю, что я вместе с командой выстроил информационную политику, наладил системную работу в этой сфере, посчитал, что моя миссия выполнена и решил попробовать себя на новом поприще. В этом заключается истинный мотив моего ухода", - сообщил Маркин.

Будущее место работы

При этом Маркин уклонился от ответа на вопрос о новом месте работы. "У меня было несколько предложений, на одном из них я остановился, но сообщу о нем, только когда официально покину Следственный комитет и получу новое назначение", - отметил он.

"Могу лишь сказать, что объем работы увеличится, и задачи, которые мне предстоит решать, будут не менее серьезными. Хотя, возможно, будет меньше публичности", - сообщил официальный представитель СКР.

Маркин пообещал, что преемственность в информационной работе в СКР сохранится. "Она будет такой же открытой, профессиональной, системной, такой, какая она была все эти 9 лет", - заверил Маркин.

Окончательное решение по поводу отставки Маркина (который является генерал-майором) должен принять президент РФ Владимир Путин."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/529269

Реформы- это бесконечно с 1985г.)) Ещё чуть-чуть и юбилей -  полвека реформ))

----------


## Avia M

> Реформы- это бесконечно с 1985г.)) Ещё чуть-чуть и юбилей -  полвека реформ))


А отмена крепостного права?  :Smile: 
Кст., г-н Маркин зарекомендовал себя на ТВ (вне основной должности).

----------


## OKA

"Пример харизматической инновации наших реформаторов

В Керчи открыт памятник барону Врангелю. Долгожданный подарок населению Крыма.
На открытии было сказано (устами зам. министра Министерства культуры РФ):
«Помимо личной доблести, один из лучших командующих русской армии Петр Врангель был великим устроителем дел гражданских. Именно здесь, в Крыму, был показан образец того, что Россия может быть державной и правильно устроенной, чему и сегодня не грех поучиться, вспомнив многое из того, что было сделано тогда».

О чем речь, что за «великий устроитель дел гражданских»? Вот выжимка из уже постсоветской исторической литературы:

В истории последнего этапа Гражданской войны важен проект Врангеля, получивший название «Левая политика правыми руками». Он был выработан на совещаниях правой антиденикинской оппозиции в феврале-марте 1920 года. Намечалось устранить от власти Деникина и либералов (кадетов) и передать власть монархистам (правым). Они должны были провести «левые» реформы, отдав крестьянам часть помещичьей земли. Епископ Севастопольский Вениамин заявлял на проповеди, что Деникина погубил «либеральный курс».
Как «правитель Юга России» Врангель сформировал правительство в основном из сподвижников Столыпина и планировал провести в Крыму и Северной Таврии земельную реформу, укрепив середняков и кулаков за счет крупных поместий. Был издан «приказ о земле», и Врангель потребовал: «Армия должна нести крестьянам землю на штыках – вот психологическое значение приказа».
Этот новый вариант столыпинской реформы был легко блокирован помещиками и связанной с ними местной бюрократией. Да и крестьяне не желали покупать по высокой цене землю в рассрочку на 25 лет, считая это замаскированной формой возвращения земли помещикам. А главное, большинство крестьян не верило, что «одна губерния может одолеть всю Россию». Даже богатые крестьяне предпочитали выжидать. Помещики же сгоняли крестьян со своих земель, расправлялись с должниками, и пресечь это Врангель не мог. Для ведения войны пришлось реквизировать у крестьян хлеб и лошадей, насильно мобилизовать в армию. Это превратилось в открытый грабеж деревень и жестокие карательные рейды (в сентябре в селе Михайловке повесили 30 человек – уклоняющихся и тех, кто их прятал). Чины военно-судебного ведомства признавали, что «население местностей, занятых частями крымской армии, рассматривалось как завоеванное в неприятельской стране».
Начались вооруженные восстания, расстрелы заложников. В городах стихийно велась просоветская агитация. Запад обусловливал скудную экономическую помощь проведением наступательных операций на Украине в помощь полякам. Доктрина «левой политики правыми руками» оказалась мертворожденной. Классовый эгоизм помещиков и буржуазии и жажда немедленного реванша пересилили доводы рассудка. Уже в Константинополе Врангель признался: «В Крыму происходила гальванизация трупа. Все, что там делалось, было лишь искусственным поддержанием жизни умирающего организма».
Эксперимент Врангеля – важный урок для наших реформаторов."

Из каментов :

"Как отметил на открытии первый заместитель министра культуры РФ Владимир Аристархов, имя Врангеля должно стоять в одном ряду с выдающимися полководцами России - Дмитрием Донским и Александром Невским."

C каментами :

Пример харизматической инновации наших реформаторов - sg_karamurza


Охренели в конец оборотни- б.у.комсомольцы и б.у.коммунисты)) 

"В одном ряду", "имя Врангеля" с Колчаком, Маннергеймом и Скоропадским - в прорубь)) 


Про "выбора" и нынешних горе-коммунистов :

http://www.nakanune.ru/articles/112134




> ...Кст., г-н Маркин зарекомендовал себя на ТВ (вне основной должности).


Ну, всяко без работы не останется)) С таких "небес" на Землю не падают))

----------


## OKA

"Очень бы хотелось разобрать данный ролик, поскольку наши средства массовой дезинформации однобоко подают материал, всерьёз думая, что «пипл схавает» и не найдутся люди, которые проанализируют их репортажи.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2f7mNnNEr2I

1. Начиная с 1мин.50секунды начинается подача информации в русле того, что организаторы такие наглые: не дождались решения чиновников и хулигански захватили землю. А на самом деле: в конце мая, как положено, была подана заявка в комиссию по топонимике, которая должна была ответить по регламенту в течении трёх месяцев о своём решении. Администрация города, которая целенаправленно затягивала процесс по одобрению данного волеизъявления граждан, в конечном итоге, не приняла никакого решения и противоправно делегировала решение несуществующему Общественному совету. Поняв, что это дело может затянуться на годы, пришлось этот совет создавать, пригласив в него общественные организации города Сургута. Такой совет в короткий срок был собран и принял решение, что бюсту Сталину в Сургуте быть. После того, как 15 сентября бюст был установлен, сразу последовали публикации начальника управления информационной политики администрации Сургута Екатерины Швидкой, которая заявила, что бюст вождю народов установлен незаконно. По её мнению, Общественный совет «не тот», и состоящий «не из тех» людей. По мнению Швидкой, в этот совет должны были войти представители власти, которые, естественно, больше знают, что народу нужно. А то, что администрация три месяца, откровенно говоря, «не чесалась» - про это ни слово. Вот пусть теперь доказывают, что бюст установлен незаконно.

2. С 2мин.15 секунды говорится о том, что на этом месте некоторые люди (больше всех – директор Сургутского краеведческого музея Марина Селянина) хотели бы видеть не бюст Генералиссимусу, а памятник жертвам политических репрессий. И самое интересное, что на приличном расстоянии от установленного бюста действительно стоит плакат, информирующий о том, что это место под памятник жертвам политических репрессий. Оказывается, что землю администрация выделила организации непонятных людей, похожих на радикалов УПА, и деньги (более 1 млн. рублей) в 2012 году. А памятника до сих пор нет. Ещё ждут 5 миллионов. По данным СМИ, проект памятника жертвам политических репрессий обсуждался в Сургуте на протяжении шести лет. Первый камень будущего монумента был заложен год назад - в октябре 2015-го. Тогда телекомпания "СургутИнформТВ" сообщала, что изготовление и установка монумента оценивается в 15 млн. рублей. По данным "Накануне.RU", в марте эта сумма была снижена до 6,5 млн. рублей. При этом власти сообщали, что и этих денег в казне тоже нет. Проект завис, миллион, видимо, «освоен». И тут такое соседство, привлекающее внимание, которое им не нужно. Отсюда и истерика.

3. С начала пятой минуты ведущая уверенно заявляет о том, что историки давно уже порылись в архивах и давно всё доказали про «сталинские преступления». А, мы, мол, неучи, не хотим с ними знакомиться. Далее некий Олег Хлевнюк (профессор Высшей Школы Экономики (ВШЭ, в простонародье «вши») убеждает нас в том, что мы многого не знаем, а верим мифам. Ну, он то точно знает. Как им то не знать? Они же нам сейчас историю переписывают. И по их учебникам - мы уже не освобождали Европу от фашизма, а захватывали её. Напомню, что Высшая Школа Экономики создавалась во времена Ельцина американцами как кадровая база управленцев, которые сейчас и сидят в Правительстве РФ. И чему их научили западные кураторы, так они и «экономят». Откровенно говоря, до сталинской экономической системы, когда каждый год цены снижались, нашим экономистам из ВШЭ далеко.

4. С 5мин.18 секунды на экране появляются космические цифры, по которым в Сургуте 4 миллиона репрессированных. Где столько набрали-то? У нас сейчас население в Сургуте 348, 643 тыс. человек (данные 2016 года). Ошибочка вышла, да ещё какая! Наверное, тоже историки из ВШЭ подсказали такую цифру. Они то знают, а мы в мифы верим! Действуют по Геббельсу: «Ложь, сказанная сто раз, становится правдой».

5. И в заключении ведущая вставляет коронную фразу, что ещё долго нам прийдётся повторять уроки истории, которые мы так легко забыли. Мол, учите матчасть, которую вам написали. Вот здесь извините, но опять мимо. Важность нефальсификации истории мы понимаем как одну из приоритетнейших задач. И мы понимаем, что факты – не упрямая вещь, а вещь довольно гибкая. И если учесть, что историю пишут победители, то не приходится удивляться, почему нам внаглую вдалбливают мысль про «кровавого тирана». Но не стоит питать иллюзий нашим недругам. Проигран бой в информационной войне, благодаря которому удалось развалить СССР, но война ещё не проиграна. Свою историю мы отстоим и своих героев тоже, можете не сомневаться.

Наше дело Правое, враг будет разбит, Победа будет за нами!

О том как откровенно врёт федеральный канал Россия 24

Боятся они Сталина до судорог. Ибо и он сам, и его соратники, обладали положительными моральными качествами и принципами такой силы, что любому представителю действующих властей до них как до луны. Для Сталина делом всей жизни была страна, а для тех кто сейчас - бабло."

Как ВРЕТ телеканал РОССИЯ 24 - Старый солдат

Ну дык там Сванидзэ ))

----------


## Казанец

1. Во-первых, журналюги (все!) - одна из самых гадких профессий вообще.
2. Во-вторых, память Сталина пора перестать трепать и полоскать везде где попало. В том числе, подобной установкой несанкционированных памятников. Один памятник (на могиле, в столице, в центральном пантеоне героев страны) уже есть. На видном охраняемом месте стоит, и этого вполне достаточно. Не надо лишний раз бесить либерал-параноиков. Не надо лишний раз возбуждать безграмотных пацриот-лизоблюдов. Пора оставить покойного (при жизни - глубоко несчастного человека, между прочим) в покое.

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=Казанец;140508]1. Во-первых, журналюги (все!) - одна из самых гадких профессий вообще.


Догма в Вашем исполнении?

----------


## Казанец

Просто частное мнение

----------


## OKA

> 1. Во-первых, журналюги (все!) - одна из самых гадких профессий вообще.
> 2. Во-вторых, память Сталина пора перестать трепать и полоскать везде где попало. В том числе, подобной установкой несанкционированных памятников. Один памятник (на могиле, в столице, в центральном пантеоне героев страны) уже есть. На видном охраняемом месте стоит, и этого вполне достаточно. Не надо лишний раз бесить либерал-параноиков. Не надо лишний раз возбуждать безграмотных пацриот-лизоблюдов. Пора оставить покойного (при жизни - глубоко несчастного человека, между прочим) в покое.


1.Евгений Поддубный и многие другие, срочно  должен прислушаться к "частному мнению"? )) Покаяться))




2. Деяния и имя Сталина, так же , как и Ленина "треплют и полощут" с определёнными целями. Антинародными и антироссийскими, при пафосной "патриотической" риторике .  Поливают помоями в т.ч. верхушка бюрократическая, при помощи подконтрольных смди, дабы легитимизировать и обосновать 30-летнее разграбление государства разными "коллективами", в т.ч. забугорными. А у "местных" зачастую "деньги в Лондоне и дети в Лондоне"))
На эту тему на сайте у Д.Пучкова немало и адекватно говорится разными людьми много лет.  

Здесь например :  https://www.youtube.com/user/Fletcher2008/videos 

"Просто частное мнение"))

----------


## OKA

> Просто частное мнение


Хех! Вот и Б.Рожин подоспел, со своим частным мнением)))

"Ответственность КПСС и развал СССР    Основной        colonelcassad        24 сентября, 13:09




    Касательно вопросов на тему "прокомментировать недавние заявления Путина по поводу КПСС и развала СССР" - мол, кто виноват то?

    «Вы знаете, как я отношусь к развалу Советского Союза. Совсем необязательно было это делать. Можно было провести преобразования, в том числе демократического характера, без этого. Но хочу обратить ваше внимание на то, что во главе нашего бывшего Отечества, СССР, находилась коммунистическая партия. Не какая-то другая, которая продвигала идеи национализма, либо другие разрушительные идеи, которые губительны для любого государства» (c) Путин

    Тут могу лишь отослать к своей же статье пятилетней давности на эту тему, где изложены мои взгляды на развал СССР. Текст к тех времен актуальности не утерял, скорее наоборот, в свете периодических обострений в дискуссии на тему развала СССР, повторно привести его будет весьма уместно, тем более, что многие тогда мой журнал еще не читали и могут быть не в курсе моих взглядов на этот вопрос.

    10 тезисов о развале СССР.

    1. Все империи распадаются

    Вы наверняка часто слышали ложную тезу «все империи распадаются». Так как СССР имел ряд признаков империи, то согласно логике цитаты, не развалиться он не мог. Раз так, то и нет ничего удивительно в том, что он рухнул.
    Если брать всемирно-исторический контекст, то государства делятся не на «империи, которые распадаются» и «не-империи, которые не распадаются».
    А делятся они на государства, которые уже распались и те, которым еще это предстоит безотносительно того – империи это или не империи. Все человеческая история – это история рождения и гибели государств – всех форм, видов и расцветок – от слюнявых демократий до лютейших авторитарных диктатур. Поэтому все ныне существующие государства вне зависимости от формы правления и государственного устройства, рано или поздно прекратят свое существование, а на их месте образуются те или иные новые государства, возможно даже под теми же названиями.
    Кто-то скажет, пусть так, но не является ли отсутствие в современном мире империй прямым доказательством того, «не империи» более жизнеспособны, нежели империи. Тут есть два очевидных возражения.
    Во-первых, даже если бы это было так, то мы рассматриваем лишь сегодняшний день, с его проекций в самое ближайшее будущее и нет никаких оснований полагать, что империи не возникнут в дальнейшем, начиная хотя бы с какой-нибудь Всемирной Империи Земной нации, которая однажды возникнув тоже когда-нибудь распадется.
    Но собственно, куда как весомей вторая причина – кто вам вообще сказал, что сегодня нет империй? Сейчас вполне можно наблюдать ряд империй, существующих и поныне, начиная с США или Британии. Кто-то скажет, а у них демократия и они даже не называются империей. Ну и что? СССР так же не назывался империй, и в нем была социалистическая демократия. Элементы империи в их устройства, политике, поведении настолько на поверхности, что наличие/отсутствие названия «Американская Империя» ничего принципиально не меняет.
    Существуют разные формы империй и то, что с развитием человеческой цивилизации эволюционируют формы имперского устройства вполне естественно. На сегодняшний день, высшей эволюции как очевидно, достигли те формы построения имперских структур, которые демонстрируют США.
    Соответственно, если мы в рамках тезы «все империи распадаются» начнем ее применять без двойных стандартов и к СССР и к США, то получается, что США тоже должны распасться, так как они «империя». Но это не дает ответа на вопрос - почему «империя СССР» распалась в 1991 году, а «империя США» до сих пор не распалась.
    Соответственно тезис «все империи распадаются» не дает ответа на вопрос – почему распался СССР. Собственно он и не может дать ответа на этот вопрос, как и не дает ответа на резонные примеры – например, почему распалась «не империя Чехословакия». Собственно все потому, что подменяемый им правильный тезис «все государства распадаются» является по существу трюизмом и неизбежно приводит к следующему вопросу – почему все государства распадаются?

    2. СССР распался потому, что его погубили «главная причина»

    И далее называется самая главная причина, которая погубила страну – предательство Горбачева и Ельцина, заговор жидомассонов и мирового правительства, экономический крах, подрывная работа ЦРУ и так далее. И вроде бы каждая из называемых причин по отдельности заслуживает внимания и изучения, но если рассматривать через ее призму события конца 80-х-начала 90-х, то цельная картина не складывается, за исключением случаев очевидной тенденциозности при выборке нужных фактов.
    Общий смысл состоит в том, что какая-либо одна причина не может объяснить распад СССР, отсюда и многочисленные бессмысленные споры между сторонниками «самой главной причины» в разном ее позиционировании.
    На деле же, распад СССР произошел вследствие комплексного воздействия на его структуру внешних и внутренних причин. Не одной какой-то причины, а связанного комплекса причин. И когда мы рассматриваем эти причины в комплексе, то становится понятно, что к точке бифуркации, за которой для СССР была лишь агония и смерть, привел не только Горбачев с Яковлевым, но и собственно экономические проблемы. Не только операции ЦРУ и Госдепа США, но утрата обществом идеологических ориентиров. И так далее.
    Поэтому споры насчет «главной причины» бесперспективны. Проблема состоит в другом – в определение круга фундаментальных причин распада, которые в комплексе в итоге и дали печальный конечный результат.
    Соответственно, для лучшего понимания причин краха, необходимо переводить дискуссию по этому вопросу к рассмотрению комплекса этих причин, ибо даже в паллиативной форме «главное/второстепенное» на которое разбиты эти причины, итоговая картина получится более цельной – мы увидим и проблемы СССР в его взаимодействии с внешней средой и его внутренние трудности, которые в совокупности сделали выживание невозможным.
    Попробуйте взять листок бумаги и начать записывать важные с вашей точки зрения причины гибели СССР по группам – внутриполитические, внешнеполитические, идеологические, военные, социальные, экономические, культурные и так далее. Если вы подходите к делу объективно, то вы увидите, как даже тех называемых причин, которые циркулируют в информационном пространстве, получится больше десятка (на деле их конечно больше). После этого, у вас уже не возникнет желания объяснять все произошедшее одной «самой главной причиной».

    3. СССР рухнул сам собой».

    В рамках «самой главной причины» эту формулу можно обосновывать ничего не объясняющими идеологическими лозунгами в духе «СССР был нежизнеспособным образованием». А раз нежизнеспособен, то и рухнул он сам собой. Ведь «самая главная причина» является определяющей, а раз так, то и доказывать ничего не надо, а сторонников другой «самой главной причины» можно игнорировать как еретиков.
    Если же мы на деле будем рассматривать причины краха СССР в комплексе, то мы легко увидим, как помимо собственных структурных проблем, которые, казалось бы, свидетельствовали о дефектах внутри устройства СССР, были и проблемы искусственного воздействия на эту систему с целью ее разрушения – начиная от переродившейся номенклатуры ставившей целью демонтаж советского строя скреплявшего страну в единое целое и заканчивая деятельностью внешних сил, стремившихся ликвидировать геополитического противника. То есть мы видим, что СССР отнюдь не «распался сам», а ему помогли умереть. Поэтому ключевой вопрос здесь – какое на самом деле соотношение реально-существовавших проблем в структуре СССР и искусственного воздействия на систему с целью усугубления/преумножения этих проблем. Сколь-нибудь достоверная научно-обоснованная модель на сегодняшний день фактически отсутствует. Существуют лишь самые разнообразные версии, показывающие субъективные взгляды на кусочки огромной мозаики.
    Однако эта недостаточная проработанность никак не говорит о том, что СССР распался сам собой, так как объективные факты свидетельствуют о приложенных усилиях к приближению его гибели.
    Соответственно, когда вы видите попытки перевода стрелок в направлении «естественного конца СССР» знайте – вас вольно или невольно пытаются увести от понимания цельной картины и показывают лишь один из фрагментов.
    Это же касается и аналогичной по направленности версии – «СССР рухнул в результате заговора», которая фокусируясь на вопросе предательства Горбачева и Ко, фактически игнорирует те объективные проблемы, которые имелись в СССР и воздействовали на систему одновременно с деятельностью предателей.
    Поэтому, старайтесь не зацикливаться на одной причине, а выстраивайте более цельную картину произошедшей катастрофы, иначе крайне велик риск упустить нечто важное, что позднее выливается в известный афоризм «История учит, что история ничему не учит».

    4. СССР умер, потому что он был обречен.

    Это классический пример подгонки под ответ.
    Мальчик Вася, заглянув на контрольной в учебник по алгебре, в самом конце находит готовый ответ и если наглости хватает, вписывает его в тетрадку, предъявляя учителю. Въедливый учитель, будем считать, что Васе не повезло, разумеется, спросит «Молодой человек, а как вы получили этот ответ?». И тут у мальчика Васи начнутся проблемы – так как знать ответ это одно, а знать решение – совсем другое. То есть абстрактный Вася вполне способен осознать тот факт, что существовал СССР и что в 1991 году он погиб. Но ведь у Васи просят не показать ответ – он очевиден, Васю просят показать, как он этот ответ получил, то есть указать те переменные в уравнении, которые дали искомый ответ – смерть.
    Грубо говоря – СССР / X+Y+Z = развал СССР (где X,Y,Z – внутренние и внешние причины его распада).
    У Васи же получается СССР = Смерть СССР. Объективные переменные, влиявшие на судьбу страны, остаются в формуле неучтенными, следовательно, эта формула так же ничего не объясняет.
    Разумеется, такой ответ удовлетворит разве что самого Васю.
    В случае с СССР, как и с обычным человеком – мы знаем дату его рождения и дату смерти. Вопрос заключается в том – почему СССР умер в 1991 году. И на этот простой вопрос данная формула ответа не дает. Если спроецировать данное объяснение на дедушку Васи, то получится, что раз дедушка Васи умер в таком то году, то он был обречен. Разумеется, продекламировав эту глупость, мы нисколько не приблизимся к пониманию вопроса, почему умер дедушка Васи – так как видов смерти масса – от убийства до «смерти от старости». А ведь дедушка мог умереть в такой вот ситуации – будучи болен раком крови он попал под трамвай. И в чем тут обреченность – в раке или в трамвае?
    Если глупый Вася на этом этапе впадает в ступор перед учителем, так как логичную схему получения ответа он выстроить не может, то более умный, начинает подгонку под ответ. Он что-то раньше слышал про X и даже когда-то читал про Y. Получаются формулы вроде СССР/X=Смерть СССР. Получается неправильное решение с правильным ответом. Ибо, если, к примеру, за X мы берем подрывную работу со стороны США, то уравнение не объясняет нам, куда делись остальные Y и Z. Они просто из решения выпадают. Соответственно, тезис про «обреченность» никак не объясняет причин развала СССР. За ним исключительная пустота в духе «человек умер, потому что умер». С тем же успехом можно заявить что-то в духе «Римская Империя распалась, потому что была обречена умереть». Объяснит ли нам это хоть что-то о причинах гибели Римской Империи? Едва ли. Таким образом – факт констатации смерти ничего не объясняет.

    5. Советский Союз был неконкурентоспособен.

    Иначе говоря, в конкурентной борьбе с Западом в рамках Холодной Войны выявился тот факт, что построенная в СССР общественно-политическая и экономическая система была заведомо хуже западной, и поэтому СССР был обречен. Основной посыл здесь следующий – раз в СССР были заведомо неустранимые дефекты, определявшие его неконкурентоспособность и в 1991 году он был уничтожен, то, следовательно – никаких шансов на выживание у СССР как дефектной системы не было.
    Здесь мы видим классический пример послезнания, где ключевым моментом являются не реальные или мнимые дефекты имевшие место в конструкции СССР, а факт послезнания – раз умер, значит, дефект неустранимый, хотя такая формула не подразумевает никакого анализа реальных или мнимых дефектов, а так же степени влияния их на конечный факт смерти.
    Никак не объясняется, как СССР до 1991 года, будучи «смертельно неконкурентоспособным", противостоял половине мира и добивался тех или иных успехов. Где критерий конкурентоспособности для этих условий? С чем сравнивать? Покажите нам для подобных условий более конкурентнособную систему. Пример Запада тут не работает, потому что СССР являлся антагонистом Запада. Можно конечно выдвинуть тезу, что единственноконкурентноспо  собной системой является англо-саксонская капиталистическая система, лежащая в основе матрицы Западного мира. И, следовательно, исходя из примера СССР – все антогонисты Запада изначально обречены. Собственно, такой точки зрения придерживаются те, у кого евро-атлантическая центровка мировоззрения. Ее основной догмат – раз СССР проиграл, то западная система единственно-верная. И другие тоже проиграют – потому что система единственно-верная. Ключевой фактор – это не ее реальные или мнимые достоинства, а факт гибели антагониста. Но и в этой формуле мы видим лишь послезнание, а оно само по себе никак не говорит нам о том, почему СССР был «структурно обречен».
    При этом мы не видим никаких указаний на то, что же это за «неустранимые дефекты» ведущие к неконкурентоспособности. В лучшем случае мы можем увидеть попытку обосновать все «самой главной причиной» о которых уже говорилось ранее. По факту же, объективных данных свидетельствующих том, что СССР был обречен изначально - не существует. В качестве наглядного примера, рассмотрим одну «самую главную причину», которой пытаются обосновывать изначальную дефектность СССР, приведшую к смерти.

    6. Ленин и Сталин вместо единой и неделимой России» создали национальные республики с правом на самоопределение, которые в итоге отделились и развалили СССР. А раз СССР в 1991 году погиб, а республики отделились – то СССР был обречен».

    Основной упор тут делается на том, что национальная политика большевиков была неправильной, и она заложила под СССР бомбу замедленного действия. Ведь в конце-концов – развалился же.
    Конечно, сам факт развала, как уже указано было выше – ничего не говорит нам о том, что он произошел вследствие какой-то одной причины. Ведь резонно возникают вопросы – почему же все не рухнуло раньше. Тут могут ответить – ну так вот этот, этот и этот фактор привели к срабатыванию бомбы. Но тогда мы опять приходим к необходимости комплексного анализа всех факторов, а это сразу убивает тезис о «главной причине».
    История показала, что система национальных отношений в СССР была вполне себе функционирующей как в мирных, так и в военных условиях. И, тем не менее, она рухнула.
    Дело в том, что советская национальная политика не была сферическим конем в вакууме, а была составной частью советской социально-политической системы. Если рассматривать работы Ленина и Сталина (а в первую очередь надо рассматривать именно их – у кого еще спрашивать, как не у архитекторов системы?) по национальному вопросу, то легко можно заметить, что весь комплекс национальных отношений в его большевистской трактовке был вписан в проект построения единой системы. Классики четко указывали, что в советском/пролетарском государстве, общество с доминантой рабоче-крестьянского фактора, никуда отделятся, не будет. Наоборот, республики, где власть принадлежит рабочим и крестьянам – будут стремиться в союз социалистических республик. Основным врагом такого единства называлась буржуазия, которая используя националистические и сепаратистские лозунги, будет стремиться отделить республики от союза. Соответственно – жизнеспособность системы определялась в первую очередь тем, насколько динамическая система, оставалась советской. Это был тот базис, на который и опиралась национальная концепция Ленина-Сталина.
    В условиях перерождения части партноменклатуры, строй становился все менее советским (то есть происходил отход от базиса – вследствие чего поплыла надстройка), на базе КПСС происходило формирование прото-буржуазных элит заинтересованных в том, о чем предупреждал Сталин – в отделение республик от СССР и демонтаже завоеваний революции.
    Уже здесь мы видим, что слом системы национальных отношений в СССР произошел не потому, что он был сам дефектен, а вследствие совсем других процессов. В этой связи, можно наблюдать, как телегу пытаются поставить впереди лошади, когда причиной развала пытаются объявить главный дефект национальной политики СССР – записанное в конституции «право на выход». На деле же «Право на выход из состава СССР» было не причиной, а следствием. В первую очередь оно явилось одним из инструментов обеспечения информационного демонтажа СССР
    Демонтаж СССР осуществлялся кем? Кто этот лозунг и эту статью использовал? Здесь надо уяснить, что рука державшая нож и сам нож, не одно и то же. Определяющим здесь является умысел тех, кто использовал «право на выход», для осуществления демонтажа страны. Но здесь мы сталкиваемся с напрашивающимися вопросами.
    Если бы это «право на выход» отсутствовало, то разве бы это отменило все другие объективные и субъективные причины, приведшие к СССР к гибели? Из чего следует, что СССР распался только в силу «этой причины»? И что первично - мысль о применении "ножа" или же удар "ножом" в спину жертвы.
    Тут мы опять приходим к упомянутым ранее вопросам комплексного анализа причин и ложной тезы «самой главной причины». Попытка легко объяснить сложные явления не срабатывает. Получается, что раз СССР развалился потому, что у республик созданных большевиками было право выхода из состава СССР, то выходит, что «человек умер потому, что у него в спине появился нож». Как этот нож там появился – нам не сообщают. Прежде всего, потому, что путают причины и следствия. Использование «права выхода» из состава СССР было не причиной развала СССР, а следствием тех процессов (внутренних и внешних), которые вели к его развалу. И на этапе его демонтажа, это «право выхода» было использовано, для технологической операции ликвидации всей системы в целом. Но разве только оно одно? Разве работа по демонтажу системы шла исключительно в рамках дискурса о «праве выхода»? А как же Холодная война? А куда девать социально-политическую и экономическую обстановку в СССР? А что делать с переродившийся партократией? И ведь таких риторических вопросов – масса.
    В этой связи хочется сказать следующее, атаки на советскую систему шли по всему фронту, где вопрос национальной политики был лишь одним из и не более того. Объяснять все с помощью удобной теории «самой главной причины права выхода» является обыкновенной попыткой втиснуть весь комплекс не подвергнутых анализу факторов в прокрустово ложе одной удобной теории. Как только мы начинаем рассматривать весь комплекс факторов – теория в момент рассыпается, так как не объясняет, почему СССР проиграл Холодную войну, почему переродилась партократия и почему же советский строй становился все менее советским, хотя, казалось бы, вопрос разрушения базиса национальной конструкции СССР должен быть при понимании причин развала определяющим.
    Ну и еще один момент. Причем тут Ленин и Сталин? После них были и другие руководители, которые могли бы что-то поменять в конструкции, которая была якобы нежизнеспособной. Если это было так, то ответственность несут не те, кто систему создал, а те, кто ее не поменял. С другой стороны, остается открытым вопрос о том, что Ленин и Сталин создали СССР, а Горбачев его развалил, в рамках которого вопрос «жизнеспособности» остается открытым, хотя бы в свете признаний Горбачева о фактическом желании демонтировать «империю зла». Что определяло нежизнеспособность – «изначальный дефект» или деятельность Горбачева? А может оба сразу? Или ни один из них? Грубо говоря – а был ли мальчик? Теория «главной причины» и послезнание никак этого не объясняют.

    7. СССР развалил коммунисты. Ленин и Сталин построили неведомо что, а потом их наследники все сами развалили.

    Тут есть классическая попытка переложить ответственность с убийцы на жертву.
    Само утверждение постулирует то, что СССР был разрушен по злому умыслу. И виной этого злого умысла – коммунисты. Мол – все наследие предков профукали.
    По факту же, тут все весьма прозрачно. Советскую элиту середины 80х можно подразделить на тех, кто хотел распада СССР и тех, кто выступал за его сохранения. Те, кто хотел и работал на распад СССР, являлись антикоммунистами, потому что вместе с СССР они стремились уничтожить коммунизм «в отдельно взятой стране». В этом им помогали как антикоммунистические общественные группы, так и в целом антикоммунистический запад. Именно в рамках их воли и действий было осуществлено убийство. Поэтому разрушили СССР – антикоммунисты (разумеется не без помощи других факторов).
    В чем же вина «коммунистов», читай тех, кто хотел сохранения страны? Ведь они имели солидные ресурсы и общественную поддержку, выраженную на референдуме 1991 года.
    В первую очередь – «в преступной халатности, поведшей за собой гибель человека». Не оказав должного сопротивления антикоммунистам разрушавшим страну, элитные группы, выступавшие за сохранение СССР проявили преступное бездействие. В этом их главная историческая вина. И такая же доля ответственности лежит на просоветском молчаливом большинстве, которое преступно бездействовало в том момент, когда антикоммунисты убивали страну. Причем что следует указать отдельно – бездействовали не только коммунисты, которые составляли лишь значительный, но все же процент от всего населения страны. Бездействовали и те, кто не владел партбилетом, но так же молча смотрел, как убивали СССР. Поэтому ответственность коммунистов и не коммунистов молчавших, когда убивали страну – равная. Те люди, которые в период развала осмелились выступать против, были редкостью – кто-то состоял в партии, кто-то нет. Но ни те, ни другие – не могут обеспечить полное алиби своей группе – молчаливое большинство партийных и беспартийных, голосовавшее за сохранение СССР – проявило в равной степени преступное бездействие. Поэтому в большинстве своем – это просоветское партийное и беспартийное большинство, представителям, которых в период Перестройки было уже более 18 лет, несет ту или иную степень ответственности за непротивление гибели страны.
    Ответственность убийцы и того, кто его не остановил (хотя мог) разная, но, тем не менее, она есть. Поэтому, разумеется, надо понимать, что без этого «непротивления» антикоммунистам было бы намного труднее разрушить страну. Тут нет призывов к покаянию. Понимание этого момента необходимо для того, чтобы в следующий раз в критический момент для страны молчаливое большинство столь же пассивно не наблюдало, как убийца делает свое дело.

    8. СССР развалился потому, что Сталин не оставил достойных наследников.

    Данный момент особенно забавен хотя бы потому, что Сталин вообще никаких наследников не оставил, хотя бы вследствие обстоятельств смерти.
    Тем не менее, данный штамп частенько встречается, и что особенно интересно – у антикоммунистов. Логика тут простая – мол, ладно, пусть «кровавый тиран» и был «эффективным менеджером, но вот он умер, и заменить его оказалось некому. Это очень показательное историческое невежество, так как данный тезис постулирует мысль о том, что государственные деятели сталинского калибра появляются по велению человеческой воли. Сталин работал не с теми, кого бы он мог себе вообразить в мечтах, а с теми, кто был в его распоряжении. Когда Сталину приписывают подобную «вину» растянутую на десятилетия в будущее, остается лишь спрашивать, а из кого Сталин должен был сделать «достойного наследника». В каком магазине продают государственных деятелей такого калибра, которых за всю историю России в лучшем случае 5-6 человек наберется? Кто тот «волшебный правильный преемник», которого не назначил Сталин? Берия? Ну, так он итак после его смерти фактически рулил страной, правда, был убит. В убийстве Берия виноват Сталин? Или может быть виноват Берия, который дал себя убить?
    Вот бы узнать фамилию этого самого «достойного наследника». Ведь с позиции послезнания, мы прекрасно знаем, что фигуры равной Сталину после его смерти не нашлось – хотелось бы услышать альтернативные персоналии. Но нет их. Кто то скажет – ага, вот тут то вы и попались – вокруг Сталина были одни бездарности и после его смерти – тоже одни бездарности и даже процитирует что-то про «льва во главе баранов». На деле же – обойма сталинских наркомов была группой вполне талантливых людей. Талантливых в своих узких областях деятельности. Но для ручного управления такой сложной структурой как СССР требовался государственник-универсал, типа Сталина, который был способен адекватно управлять страной в многомерном пространстве задач и функций стоявших перед ним. Все кто был после Сталина – делали это хуже. Причем даже не потому, что они были бездарностями – они просто не обладали всеми теми качествами, которые были у Сталина, и поэтому управляли страной хуже Сталина по тем или иным показателям. Поэтому претензии к Сталину – "Проклятий, где хороший наследник?", являются по сути претензией – "Кровавый Сталин, почему ты не нашел для нас еще одного кровавого Сталина?". И ведь не подкопаешься – Сталин после Сталина по логике вещей был бы точно не хуже. В этом плане претензии к «наследнику Сталина» напоминают нынешние поиски в современной России «нового Сталина». Правда непонятно, если в СССР за 38 лет после смерти Сталина не нашли равной ему фигуры, то почему следует ожидать такую фигуру вот буквально прямо сейчас? Тоже Сталин виноват?
    Говорить о том, что Сталин несет ответственность за то, что происходило в стране после его смерти – смешно. Со Сталина спрос вплоть до его смерти, как с руководителя. После его смерти – с тех, кто рулил страной после него. С Берия, Хрущева, Маленкова, Брежнева и прочих. Но как мы знаем – Сталин самый удобный исторический персонаж для того, чтобы списывать на него все что угодно – от «неподготовленных наследников» до лесных пожаров в 2010 году.

    9. В 1991 году состоялся закономерный реванш «белых» проигравших в Гражданской войне».

    Несмотря на явную антиисторичность, данный тезис частенько можно встретить в дискуссиях. С ним в принципе все весьма прозрачно – противники большевиков известные как «белые» потерпели поражение в Гражданской войне и были либо уничтожены, либо изгнаны из страны. К моменту развала СССР, от них остались лишь жалкие ошметки замшелых стариков. В чем заключался реванш? Смогли ли вернутся проигравшие на Родину? Фактически нет – подавляющее большинство умерло за границей. Смогли ли вернувшиеся восстановить свои дореволюционные привилегии? Нет. Вернулись ли они к власти? Нет. Получили ли назад собственность? Нет. В чем реванш, братцы? В том, что сидя за границей, злорадно радовались уничтожению своей Родины? Эко на старости лет привалило.
    На деле же – кто сейчас у власти? Выходцы из КПСС, КГБ, ВЛКСМ, то есть продукты той самой системы, которая «белых» ссаными тряпками выгнала из страны. Поэтому никакого реванша «белых» нет в природе. Те «белые» давно проиграли, а те «красные», давно победили, и та Гражданская война давно закончилась, как бы не бушевали по поводу ее итогов нынешние «белые сектанты».
    В 1991 году победили не «белые» времен Революции. Победила переродившаяся антикоммунистическая партократия и Запад, которые на паях разграбили уничтоженную страну. Роль «белых» - максимум, свадебных генералов, на фестивале тотального распила их бывшей Родины. Поэтому нынешние «белые реваншисты» весьма забавны в своей наивной вере в «великий белый реванш», так как за весь период борьбы Запада с СССР, они покорно плелись в обозе армии, которая ставила своей целью уничтожение их Родины. В итоге, страна была уничтожена (без всякого серьезного участия «белых»), но к власти пришли совсем не «белые». Вот такой вот «Великий Белый Реванш». Разумеется, раздадутся вопли про герб и прочие дореволюционные символы, как наглядные доказательства «победы», но с тем же успехом можно говорить о том, что советский гимн свидетельствует о «реванше красных».
    Собственно, на эту тему я уже писал в материале «лучшие люди» "Лучшие люди" - Colonel Cassad

    10. Причины не важны, СССР уничтожен и это хорошо.

    Данная теза носит сугубо идеологический характер, но вместе с тем является одной из наиболее часто встречающихся. Антикоммунистический и антисоветский генезис этой тезы очевиден. СССР с точки зрения таких людей, являлся абсолютным всеобъемлющим злом и поэтому должен был быть уничтожен. И он был уничтожен, как и почему это сделано – не важно. Основной посыл – СССР уничтожен, получите и распишитесь. Разумеется, никакого анализа, и рефлексии тут нет и близко – сугубо идеологическая работа по кремации тела. Почему такая работа проводится и осуществляются дальнейшие попытки убедить население, что уничтожение их страны это благо?
    Прежде всего, потому, что молчаливое просоветское большинство никуда не делось. Оно оказалось чужим на постсоветском «празднике жизни». В этом конечно есть определенная закономерность – за свое молчание при убийстве собственной Родины надо платить – кровью, позором, унижением. Частично этот момент осознается. Но вместе с тем, симпатии к советскому строю никуда не делись, и для нынешнего положения дел, эти симпатии представляют определенную угрозу, так как это самое молчаливое просоветское большинство, являет собой, по сути, питательную базу, для групп ставящих своей целью возрождения страны/империи/союза с опорой на советский опыт. Позор позором, но ведь не вечно же жалеть себя и заниматься самобичеванием? В последние годы, определенные подвижки к самоорганизации этого самого молчаливого большинства идут, поэтому с точки зрения тех, кто радуется гибели СССР, требуется дальнейшая работа по деморализации и атомизации просоветского большинства, которое пока молчит, но в определенный момент может в отличие от 1991 и высказаться.
    В этом плане стоит констатировать, что дискуссия на тему хорошо или плохо, что СССР распался, это не только и не столько дискуссия о прошлом и истории. Это, прежде всего дискуссия о настоящем и будущем. Дискуссия, о выборе пути развития.
    С точки зрения современных вестернизаторов, советский опыт и советская история должны быть запечатаны в прошлом и на них должно стоять клеймо «преступно». Поэтому когда вы видите, что дискуссия переходит в эту плоскость, вы должно понимать, что идет активная идеологическая работа, направленная на то, чтобы не дать изменить нынешний идеологический курс.
    Нынешняя волна симпатий к СССР, выраженная в идеализации Брежневских времен или же героизации Сталина, представляет опасность для прозападного курса, прежде всего тем, что из прошлого, которое должно быть запечатано, в нашу повседневность проникают идеалы, с нашей идеологической реальностью несовместимые. Возникает конфликт нынешних идеалов с казалось бы, уничтоженными советскими, носителями которых начинает становиться молодежь, что в перспективе создает определенную угрозу. И, разумеется, некоторым бы хотелось, чтобы молодежь действительно считала, что причины развала СССР не важны. Господствующей точкой зрения должна стать эмоционально-окрашенная оценка «СССР=зло». Поэтому с такими персонажами содержательная дискуссия не возможна в принципе, так как люди банально делают свою работу. Наглядно таких персонажей можно увидеть, скажем, в передаче «Исторический процесс», где позиция «СССР абсолютное зло» очень доходчиво раскрывается в выступлениях Сванидзе и компании.
    Но что особенно радует, с каждым годом растет процент молодежи, которая стремится разобраться в причинах гибели СССР. Они выросли уже после гибели страны и их интерес – это их собственная рефлексия, молодых людей, не причастных ни прямо, ни косвенно к гибели страны.
    Их интерес уже не списать на дуболомный советский агитпроп, всю сознательную жизнь они слушали как раз обратное - про преступное прошлое, кровавого Сталина, репрессии, ГУЛАГи, неэффективную экономику, тупых совков и прочее, и особенно им вдалбливали, что «СССР это зло». Но как показывает практика, данная теза все меньше и меньше удовлетворяет молодежь, которое в прошлом, пускай зачастую и идеализируемом, ищет ответы и пути, на которых можно строить будущее. Ведь кому как не молодежи задумываться над тем, как и куда, двигается страна – им в ней жить. Не находя ответов в безрадостном настоящем, они ищут их в недалеком прошлом.
    И пока интерес в обществе и в первую очередь среди молодежи к путям развития страны будет сохраняться, огромные симпатии к советскому опыту объективно неизбежны, так как в обозримом прошлом - СССР это самый близкий и понятный пример, как сделать страну лучше, но уже с учетом печального опыта развала страны, дабы не повторить ошибок, допущенных в советское время. Поэтому попытки увести общественный дискурс от анализа комплекса причин приведших к гибели СССР неизбежно потерпят неудачу. Для описания этого процесса лучше всего подходит цитата Линкольна.
    Можно обманывать часть народа все время, и весь народ — некоторое время, но нельзя обманывать весь народ все время.
    Времена, когда можно было обманывать весь народ все время постепенно заканчиваются. И поэтому комплексное изучение причин гибели СССР крайне важно. В первую очередь для нашего будущего.

    Заключение

    Несмотря на то, что с момента гибели страны прошло уже 20 лет, полной рефлексии в обществе не наступило. В головах роится разного рода мифология как советская, так и антисоветская, комплексного развернутого анализа причин гибели СССР до сих пор не произведено, а значит в обществе до сих пор отсутствует четкое понимание ,как и почему погиб Советский Союз. Это непонимание представляет определенную угрозу, так как технологии, которые применялись для его уничтожения, вполне применимы и к современной России. Более того, они против нее уже применяются. Поэтому основной смысл в перманентных дискуссиях вокруг причин гибели СССР состоит в поиске понимания того, как не допустить повторения деструкции нашего государства иначе через энное количество лет, наши потомки будут рассуждать, почему распалась Российская Федерация и кто в этом виноват.

10 тезисов о гибели СССР - Colonel Cassad - цинк (плюс еще рекомендую статью "Деформация социализма" Деформация социализма - Colonel Cassad о причинах кризиса социалистических идей)

    PS. В целом, если возвращаться к вопросу об ответственности, то отрицать "вклад" КПСС в дело развала глупо, но столь же глупо сводить все лишь к вопросу перерождения партократии или же пассивнму непротивления членов партии (партбилет которой Путин по его словам положил в стол и который в рамках этой же логики как член партии и сотрудник КГБ, так же разделяет эту ответственность) и народа."

Ответственность КПСС и развал СССР - Colonel Cassad


Ещё частное мнение : http://chervonec-001.livejournal.com....html#comments

----------


## Avia M

Ожидаемо...

СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ, 26 сен – РИА Новости. Прокурор Крыма Наталья Поклонская написала заявление об освобождении от занимаемой должности.

https://ria.ru/politics/20160926/1477882918.html

----------


## OKA

"О создании комиссии :

 

С каментами : О создании комиссии - Colonel Cassad

75 лет назад другое на доски лепили ...

----------


## OKA

"Опасная идея: "налог на тунеядство" может вызвать лавину коррупции  Москва, 28.09.16 - 13:45

Вице-премьер Ольга Голодец предлагает проект налога на тунеядство. На заседании Совета Федерации она следующим образом аргументировала эту инициативу: "Проект закона предлагает уплату определенного платежа именно в бюджет субъекта Российской Федерации от трудоспособного населения, которое не относится к льготным категориям", — сказала чиновница.

По словам вице-премьера, какую форму примет этот платеж в настоящее время обсуждается, но его главный смысл в том, чтобы "увидеть" в системе налогов и Пенсионного фонда граждан, которые работают на черных и серых зарплатах.

"Думаю, что эта мера может оказаться действенной только в краткосрочной перспективе, а уже в среднесрочной она даст негативные результаты для развития рынка труда. Потому что это будет не свободный выбор трудиться или не трудиться, а будет предполагать, что люди будут обязаны трудиться, что сразу же создаст рынок справок и пристроя трудовых книжек. А это сказочные возможности для коррупционеров. Все будет продаваться и покупаться.

Налог если и поможет, то ненадолго. Потом все станет только более запутанно

Конечно, выводить из тени зарплаты нужно, действовать в этом направлении необходимо. Иначе получается, что часть работодателей оказалась по неизвестным причинам в привилегированном положении, они нарушают закон и укрывают свои доходы, не неся никакой ответственности. Но в попытке вернуть их в русло закона не следует преступать какие-то основополагающие принципы, которые являются основами и залогом здорового функционирования рынка.

Другое дело, что попытки достать работодателя через работников – не очень правильный подход, нужны иные рычаги", - прокомментировал ФБА "Экономика сегодня" Александр Щербаков, профессор кафедры труда и социальной политики Института государственной службы и управления (ИГСУ) РАНХиГС.

"Это репрессивные методы и слишком уж напоминает сталинские практики, когда тунеядцев высылали из городов или сажали в тюрьму. К тому же я не очень понимаю, как это будет осуществляться технически. Представьте, что человек где-то живет и не работает.

Как его найти? Обходить всех поголовно по домам, опрашивать соседей, как это можно осуществить практически? – недоумевает профессор ВШЭ Марина Колосницына.  – Если речь идет о людях, которые работают неформально, то применять к ним слово "тунеядец" не вполне корректно.

Если человек на самом деле "тунеядец", то это значит, что он не работает, но имеет средства к существованию. Вот женщина, которая сидит дома с детьми, она формально тунеядка. И что, с нее налог брать? Неформальная занятость это не тунеядство.

Люди работают, просто они ничего не ждут от государства. Пока они не поверят, что оно им что-то будет давать, приличную пенсию или здравоохранение нужного уровня, то они не будут добровольно платить деньги. Речь идет о довольно большой группе населения, которая не видна статистическим органам и составляет, по разным подсчетам, от 20 до 30 млн человек, которые заняты в неформальной части экономики."

Инна Усова ..."

Источник: Опасная идея: "налог на тунеядство" может вызвать лавину коррупции


"Москва, 15 Апреля 2015, 13:36 — REGNUM  Сегодня, 15 апреля, обнародованы сведения о доходах и имуществе членов правительства Российской Федерации за 2014 год. Заместитель председателя правительства Ольга Голодец за год заработала 14 млн 936 тыс. 560 рублей, сообщили корреспонденту ИА REGNUM в пресс-службе кабмина.

В собственности у Голодец находятся две квартиры в России, квартира (доля) в Италии и дача (доля) в Швейцарии. Автомобилей в собственности у зампреда нет."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/1915508.html 

Вице-премьер Голодец имеет недвижимость в Швейцарии и Италии | ЖКХ | Недвижимость | Аргументы и Факты 

 "Надо просто лучше работать" ))

"Больше социализма, больше демократии ! М.Горбачов" ))

Вишенкой будет :

----------


## OKA

"В дополнение к вчерашним угрозам из США. МИД РФ предупреждает. Сообщение для СМИ.

В Москве обратили внимание на призывы ряда организаций, в том числе исламских, к проведению 30 сентября в увязке с пятничными молитвами т.н. «Всемирного дня гнева и протеста» против нового витка боевых действий в Алеппо. Не исключено, что подобное мероприятие может быть использовано экстремистскими элементами в некоторых странах для нападок на Россию и провокаций против ее граждан. В этой связи рекомендуем россиянам, находящимся или проживающим за рубежом, проявлять завтра разумные меры предосторожности, воздерживаться от посещения тех мест, где «гнев и протест» могут быть обращены против их достоинства и безопасности.

О рекомендациях российским гражданам, находящимся или проживающим за рубежом - Новости - Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации - цинк

PS. С учетом сложившейся обстановки, провокации или даже теракты отнюдь не исключены, скорее наоборот, некоторые группировки боевиков могут попробовать реализовать угрозы своих хозяев связанные с раздражением от действий России в Сирии.
Стоит напомнить, что похожие предупреждения, которые периодически выпускает для своих граждан Государственный Департамент США, зачастую оказываются весьма своевременными.'

Предупреждение - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

25 лет : " Любопытно совместить взгляды на перестройку самих ее творцов и тех, ради кого она затевалась. Один и тот же задор – но тогда он вызван был уверенностью в победе дела огромной политической важности, а сегодня – модной обновкой. Однако есть надежда, что потомки перестройщиков окажутся более свободными в своих устремлениях. 
Более яркими в мечтах. Более близкими к реальности. И более расчетливыми в процессе преобразований..."

25 лет спустя: перестройка, перестройка, а я маленький такой... / НГ-Политика / Независимая газета


30 лет : "...нужно поменять и всю систему государственного управления", - заявил глава кабинета министров на Международном инвестиционном форуме."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Медведев: в России необходимо поменять всю систему госуправления




Вот те раз)) Строили-перестраивали- "шо, опять?" 




Проскочил сюжет: 

"Особый отдел по борьбе с иностранными словами: Ассоциация учителей русского языка выступила за создание так называемой лингвистической полиции. Они предложили внести поправки в законодательство и штрафовать за неоправданное использование иноязычных выражений и бездумное коверкание кириллицы.

Учить иностранные языки по вывескам — этот новый способ наверняка скоро возьмут на заметку преподаватели. Хочешь — не хочешь, а полиглотом стать придется: встретить родную речь в названиях магазинов не так уж просто.

"Магазин "Mamas&Papas" — понятно, что это "Мамы и папы". Прекрасные слова. Если нужно, то можно использовать уменьшительно-ласкательные — мамочки и папочки, тоже хороший вариант", — отмечает член Общественной палаты РФ Роман Дощинский.

Торговый центр. Что ни витрина — то пример необоснованного употребления иностранных слов. New Collection — на английском. Сообщить покупателям о том, что в магазине обновился модельный ряд, можно было бы и на родном языке. В название еще одного – "Комfорт" — шпионски прокралась латинская "F" — зачем? Самое популярное — надпись "Sale". В русском языке — "скидки" или "распродажа", но про этот вариант предприниматели словно забыли.

"Многие недооценивают роль языкового сознания, как оно может влиять на человека, особенно на формирующегося человека. Потому что речь идет, в первую очередь, конечно о детях, о подростках, о тех, кто еще не владеет русской речью в полной мере", — подчеркивает Роман Дощинский.

И болеет этим не только столица. Астрахань, торговый центр "вАСТОРг". Авторы вывески допустили грубейшую орфографическую ошибку намеренно. Вероятно, пытались сыграть на этом. Но о детях, которые только изучают правила родного языка, вряд ли подумали.

Название "Шаур" с первого раза без ошибки и не прочтешь. Заглавная буква отдаленно напоминает известный логотип. Зачем шаурме насильно добавили еще один, иноязычный корень? А по соседству горе-рекламщиков занесло в итальянские дебри — "Шаурмиа". Чудеса маркетинга, да и только!

"Принято считать, что если в языке 2-3% заимствований, язык умирает. Ученые подсчитали, что в русском языке порядка 10% заимствований. Жив ли он? Лингвистическая полиция — это определенный институт, который будет заниматься вопросами языка", — поясняет Людмила Лазарева.

Конечно, людей в военной форме с большой буквой "ять" на шевроне на улицах российских городов не появится. Оздоравливать русскую речь будут языковые специалисты — филологи и лингвисты.

"Мы живем в городе-герое Волгограде. Названия кафе, ресторанов, гостиниц должны нести посыл героического, уважения к истории. Конечно, эта организация не будет карающей, запрещающей. Но рекомендовать мы можем", — объясняет в интервью программе "Вести-Москва" лингвист, учитель русского языка и литературы Лариса Тропкина.

Закона об охране литературных норм русского языка нет. Специалисты предлагают внести поправки в существующий закон о государственном языке, которые обязали бы предпринимателей дублировать иностранные вывески на русском или хотя бы использовать транслитерацию. А также ввести за нарушение этих правил административную ответственность. Наказывать, конечно, будут не в иностранной валюте — рублем."

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2804941


Создаётся впечатление, что с усилением кризиса населению готовы zaparit моск чем угодно)) "ДыЪ,бдЪ" ))
Граммар-наци хрЕновы)) :

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/3605642

Эрфорс тоже под санкции подведут?  :Biggrin:  
"Вот уроды!" ))

----------


## Avia M

"Без трубы, ни туды и ни сюды"... Сбербанк предостерегает.

"Мы видим, что век нефти и газа, как бы это кому-то не хотелось, заканчивается. Теперь мы говорим о том, когда у нас этот монопродукт может закончиться. На мой взгляд, это примерно 2028-2032 гг., когда, по моему мнению - не факт, что я прав - по всем ощущениям, по всем трендам, которые мы видим сегодня, не будет повторения такого суперсырьевого цикла. Надо к этому готовиться

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Герман Греф прогнозирует истощение сырьевых запасов в РФ в 2028-2030 гг.

----------


## OKA

"22-летняя жительница Петербурга в ближайшее время обретет судимость по статье "присвоение и растрата". Молодая женщина украла не деньги, не драгоценности и даже не ценные вещи. Похищенным оказалось.... постельное белье.

- При проведении инвентаризации было обнаружено, что недостает 30 комплектов белья для плацкартных вагонов, - сообщили в пресс-службе УТ по СЗФО. - Руководитель организации транспортной инфраструктуры обратился в правоохранительные органы.

Кто мог взять простыни и наволочки, вычислили быстро. Как говорят в полиции, девушка, которая работала кладовщицей, хотела продать украденное.

- Сумма материального ущерба составила свыше 12 тысяч рублей, - добавили в управлении на транспорт. - Возбуждено уголовное дело.

Сейчас подозреваемую проверяют на причастность к аналогичным преступлениям."

В Петербурге молодая кладовщица украла 30 комплектов белья для плацкарта

Жуть просто)) Белья-то понатырила на 12тышш)) Ну дак и без уголовщины можно было предложить возместить ущерб , и с работы турнуть со штрафом.


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/530276

Анекдот в тему :

"«Чиновников Ространснадзора обвинили в получении взяток на 1 млн рублей».
Полковник Захарченко чуть не лопнул от смеха."

http://gmorder.livejournal.com/5521824.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Военных могут лишить пенсии* 

Бюджетный кризис толкает чиновников к отмене так называемых военных пенсий, которые получают служащие Минобороны, МВД, МЧС, ФСБ и других силовых структур. Вслед за реформой гражданских пенсий логика кризиса ведет экономический блок правительства к сокращению пенсий силовиков. Нынешние военные пенсионеры могут спать спокойно: их пенсии отменять не планируют. Но действующие силовики могут в будущем вместо пожизненной пенсии получить лишь однократное выходное пособие – для адаптации к работе на гражданке. Такое решение уже обсуждается в структурах Минфина.

Научно-исследовательский финансовый институт (НИФИ), подведомственный Минфину, готовит обоснование для новой пенсионной реформы. Теперь жертвами оптимизации могут стать силовики. Об этом можно судить по публичным выступлениям директора НИФИ Владимира Назарова. По его мнению, военные пенсии надо пересматривать. И, судя по всему, довольно радикально. О некоторых подробностях Назаров рассказал на прошлой неделе в эфире «Эха Москвы».

«Тем, кто собирается выходить на военную пенсию, надо вместо пенсии предложить нормальный социальный контракт, – пояснил экономист. – Когда человек заканчивает военную службу, если он не инвалид и у него все в порядке, надо дать ему деньги на переобучение, дать большое выходное пособие, чтобы ему хватило на год-два безбедной жизни, и после этого он вполне как нормальный член общества может работать на другой работе».

Какими бы странными ни казались идеи, обсуждаемые в НИФИ, к ним стоит прислушаться. Ведь, как указано на сайте Минфина, среди задач и функций этого института – разработка теории и методологии управления финансами, прогнозирования, планирования, составления и исполнения федерального бюджета, подготовка предложений и рекомендаций по совершенствованию бюджетного законодательства. Другими словами, разработки НИФИ в виде законопроекта могут лечь на стол главы Минфина Антона Силуанова. А он уже со всеми расчетами и обоснованиями в руках может потом приступить к лоббированию очередной оптимизации.

Если понимать под военными пенсиями выплаты, которые получают не только военнослужащие, но и другие силовики (сотрудники правоохранительных органов и органов уголовно-исполнительной системы, служб безопасности и внешней разведки, пожарных подразделений и т.д.), а также следователи и прокуроры, тогда после реформы бюджетная экономия может составить, по приблизительным подсчетам, от 500 до 700 млрд руб. в год. Но есть и более скромные экспертные оценки экономии – около 200 млрд руб. в год. До тех пор пока реформа не приобрела конкретных очертаний, провести более точные расчеты невозможно.

Впрочем, и сейчас получить военную пенсию бывает непросто. Она назначается при условии выслуги лет. Право на военную пенсию получают лица, имеющие на день увольнения выслугу на службе в силовых ведомствах 20 лет и более; а также лица, уволенные по достижении предельного возраста, состоянию здоровья или в связи с организационно-штатными мероприятиями и достигшие на день увольнения 45-летнего возраста, имеющие общий трудовой стаж 25 календарных лет и более, из которых не менее 12 лет и шести месяцев составляет служба в силовых ведомствах. 

Нередко силовиков увольняют до достижения необходимой для пенсии выслуги лет. Бывают случаи, когда гражданин узнает о своем несоответствии пенсионным требованиям уже после увольнения. Такие недослужившиеся могут рассчитывать только на сохранение в течение одного года выплаты оклада по воинскому званию. Или же на пенсию по инвалидности.

Похоже, что минфиновская реформа военных пенсий может отменить само понятие «выслуга лет». Большинство опрошенных «НГ» экспертов скептически отнеслись к новациям научных структур Минфина. По их мнению, предложенная реформа выглядит провокационно, более того, она почти нереализуема.

«Эта новация снизит престиж военной службы. И это настолько новое слово в мировой практике, что военные всех стран будут смотреть на действия российского правительства с некоторой оторопью», – считает завлабораторией военной экономики Института Гайдара Василий Зацепин. «Пересмотра условий скорее всего не удастся избежать, но полная отмена пенсий для военных – это уже совсем экстремальный вариант. Силовые ведомства у нас обладают немалым весом, и они наверняка сделают многое ради сохранения пенсий», – уверен директор Института актуальной экономики Никита Исаев.
В большинстве развитых стран военные пенсионеры – одна из самых защищенных прослоек населения, напоминает эксперт. Один из стимулов идти на военную службу – гарантия стабильного дохода на протяжении многих лет. По словам Исаева, недостаточно просто дать военнослужащему денег на переобучение: «Чтобы система переподготовки эффективно функционировала, ее нужно построить с нуля. А это невозможно без дополнительного финансирования. В условиях хронического бюджетного дефицита получается замкнутый круг. Вакансий ночных сторожей на всех отставников явно не хватит».

Предлагаемая реформа «сделает людей в погонах временщиками, относящимися к государству как к очередному месту заработка», опасается адвокат бюро «Деловой фарватер» Антон Соничев. По его мнению, такие изменения подорвут доверие к государству. «Сопротивление со стороны силовых ведомств будет очень серьезным», – ожидает Соничев.

«Никакая единовременная выплата не сравнится с регулярным получением дохода, особенно при таких единовременных выплатах, как сейчас в России. Это приведет к ущемлению социальных гарантий военных пенсионеров, так как не каждый сможет адаптироваться к гражданской жизни», – предупреждает юрисконсульт компании «Мой семейный юрист» Роман Азатян. «Как показывает практика, в России с мнением военных ведомств считаются, и поэтому они смогут отстоять свои позиции», – добавляет он.

Многие экономисты напоминают, что частичное размывание военных пенсий идет уже сегодня. Военные пенсионеры и сейчас сталкиваются с бюджетной экономией: тогда, когда власти решают заморозить индексацию их пенсий, говорит аналитик компании «Солид Менеджмент» Сергей Звенигородский. Он подчеркивает, что новация теоретиков Минфина полностью укладывается в сформированную государством тенденцию: скоро почти все гражданские пенсии могут перейти «в разряд символических пособий, на которые, учитывая инфляционные ожидания, прожить будет проблематично», говорит эксперт. Недаром в правительстве предлагают населению обеспечивать себе достойную старость, формируя пенсионные накопления.

Хотя некоторые эксперты видят здравое зерно в позиции руководителя НИФИ. «Сама идея переобучения вне зависимости от выплат пенсий носит здравый характер, так как в армии есть много людей с навыками, которые очень хорошо пригодятся в работе в крупных корпорациях и малом бизнесе», – говорит первый вице-президент «Опоры России» Павел Сигал. Большое выходное пособие будет привлекательно «для тех, кто оставит военную службу в относительно молодом возрасте и решит сделать карьеру на гражданке», считает он.

Наконец, часть экспертов не исключает, что рассуждения об отмене военных пенсий имеют вполне конкретный политический смысл. Возможно, это своеобразная подготовка к выборам, предполагает аналитик компании IFC Markets Дмитрий Лукашов: «Сначала создается угроза отмены пенсий и пособий, а потом эту угрозу устраняют под одобрение избирателей».

«Пока о каких-либо законодательных инициативах в данной области лично мне не известно», – пояснил затем "НГ" Назаров. По его словам, на все пенсии силовикам бюджет тратит почти 1% ВВП. «Но речь не идет, и не может идти об отмене военных пенсий. Военнослужащие, которые уже получают военную пенсию, будут продолжать ее получать. Это вопрос социальной стабильности и справедливости. Речь может идти лишь о постепенной модификации правил выхода на пенсию нынешних военнослужащих: увеличение стажевых требований и использование комбинированных шкал возраст-стаж службы, когда больший стаж службы будет позволять уходить на пенсию раньше с учетом профессиональной специализации и звания военнослужащего», – говорит руководитель НИФИ. «При этом могут возникнуть зазоры между периодом увольнения в запас и назначением военной пенсии. Вот эти зазоры и целесообразно заполнить выходным пособием и программами переобучения с последующим трудоустройством по гражданской специальности, – объясняет Назаров. – Если решение об изменении условий назначения военных пенсий будет сбалансированным, то привлекательность военной службы не снизится. Понимание того, что служишь Родине, высокая заработная плата, а также гарантия того, что в трудный момент общество придет на помощь самому военнослужащему и членам его семьи, гораздо важнее «размазывания каши по тарелке», когда все военные получают пенсию вне зависимости от своего возраста и доходов «на гражданке». 

«Надеюсь, что сбалансированное решение может найти понимание у сотрудников и руководства всех силовых ведомств. Военные – это люди, прежде всего, заботящиеся о благе своей страны. Сейчас это благо состоит в том, чтобы сделать социальный пакет военнослужащего более адресным, учитывающим возможность и желание военнослужащего начать гражданскую карьеру, а также более полно учитывающее материальное положение военнослужащих и членов их семей», – заключает Назаров. 

«В чистом виде схема с выходным пособием в большинстве стран не применяется. Однако так же не очень распространена и нынешняя российская схема, когда назначение военной пенсии происходит сразу по увольнению из вооруженных сил при наличии определенного стажа без какой-либо привязки к возрасту военнослужащего, его способности трудиться по гражданской специальности и материального положения», – уточняет Назаров.

Цинк - Военных могут лишить пенсии / Экономика / Независимая газета

----------


## OKA

> "О создании комиссии :
> 
>  
> 
> С каментами : О создании комиссии - Colonel Cassad
> 
> 75 лет назад другое на доски лепили ...



ТАСС: Общество - В Санкт-Петербурге демонтировали памятную доску в честь Маннергейма




"МОСКВА, 18 октября. /ТАСС/. Установка памятной доски Карлу Маннергейму в Санкт-Петербурге не была ошибкой, протесты связаны с незнанием истории, уверен спецпредставитель президента РФ по вопросам природоохранной деятельности, экологии и транспорта Сергей Иванов. Занимая пост руководителя администрации Кремля, в июне нынешнего года он участвовал в открытии мемориальной доски.

Смотрите также

ТАСС: Общество - В Санкт-Петербурге демонтировали памятную доску в честь Маннергейма
Памятная доска Маннергейму перенесена в Царское Село

"Наверное, надо было заранее объяснить людям элементарные вещи, связанные со знанием истории", - сказал Иванов в интервью "Комсомольской правде". По его мнению, "у нас народ, к сожалению, часто историю либо не знает, либо, даже когда узнает какие-то отдельные факты, не хочет их признавать в упор". "Против установления памятного знака Маннергейму протестовала очень узкая, маргинальная часть населения, представленная такой незарегистрированной партией, как "Другая Россия", - считает Иванов. Он подчеркнул, что "главная фальсификация в том, что доску установили финскому маршалу Маннергейму".

"Вранье полное! Это памятник русскому генерал-лейтенанту Маннергейму", - объяснил спецпредставитель президента. Он напомнил, что "Маннергейм очень много сделал для Российской империи", поэтому, например, является Георгиевским кавалером. "Конечно, Маннергейм фигура противоречивая. Но это пример того, как жизнь людей, и не только простых, была кардинально изменена, исковеркана октябрем 17-го года (Октябрьской социалистической революцией)", - уверен Иванов.

У нас народ, к сожалению, часто историю либо не знает, либо, даже когда узнает какие-то отдельные факты, не хочет их признавать в упор Сергей Иванов Спецпредставитель президента по вопросам природоохранной деятельности, экологии и транспорта

"Мы не говорим, что гражданин Финляндии Маннергейм (а он им стал после 18-го года) принес много пользы Советскому Союзу. Но мы говорим, что он принес очень много пользы, в том числе выполняя ответственные разведывательные задания по линии Главного разведывательного управления Генштаба Российской империи, что, в конце концов, он был советским военным пенсионером", - отметил Иванов.
Историческая личность

Из 83 лет жизни Карла Маннергейма 30 были связаны с Россией. В 1887 году он поступил в Николаевское кавалерийское училище в Петербурге, служил в 15-м драгунском Александрийском полку, в Кавалергардском полку. В 1897-1903 годах Маннергейм находился на службе при императорском дворе в Петербурге, участвовал в русско-японской войне, командовал частями действующей русской армии в Первую мировую войну.

После прихода к власти большевиков Маннергейм уехал в Финляндию, которая в декабре 1917 году провозгласила независимость от России. В 1918 году он был назначен главнокомандующим финской армией. В 1941-1944 годах Маннергейм возглавлял финские вооруженные силы в войне против СССР, при этом вопреки требованиям Германии он воздержался от нанесения удара по Ленинграду с севера. Оставаясь главнокомандующим финскими вооруженными силами, в августе 1944 года он был избран президентом страны и заключил перемирие с СССР.

Маннергейм является национальным героем Финляндии. Мемориальная доска Карла Маннергейма, несколько месяцев располагавшаяся на Захарьевской улице Санкт-Петербурга, в октябре перенесена Российским военно-историческим обществом в Музей-заповедник "Царское Село". Теперь она будет храниться в качестве экспоната в Музее Первой мировой войны "Ратная палата"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Общество - Иванов: установка памятной доски Маннергейму не была ошибкой

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRbRroz_ae4

"Утром мажу буттерброд, сразу мысль- а, как народ?" )))

----------


## OKA

"Маннергейм и георгиевские кавалеры: заметки маргинала

    Егор Яковлев о "маргиналах Иванова".

    Маннергейм и георгиевские кавалеры: заметки маргинала

    Допустим, вы решили почтить память героев Первой мировой войны. Это хорошо, это очень похвально. Непонятно только одно: почему из 126 000 георгиевских кавалеров 1914-1917 годов надо было выбрать именно того, который в Великой Отечественной войне воевал на стороне Гитлера?

    Из приведенной выше цифры очевидно, что выбор был весьма велик. Более того, на фоне столь крупного числа возникают вопросы об уникальности фигуры Маннергейма для истории ПМВ, особенно учитывая, что из всех ее полководцев и военных деятелей ранее был увековечен памятником только генерал Брусилов (и еще царь Николай II, который с 1915 года руководил войсками в моральном смысле).

    Мы позволим себе напомнить еще несколько русских генералов и адмиралов, кавалеров Ордена Святого Георгия, чьи имена прискорбно малоизвестны, а заслуги перед Россией ничуть не уступают заслугам Маннергейма в ПМВ. Кроме того они имеют значительно больше отношения к непрерывной истории России, которая не началась в 1917 году (о чем напомнил экс-руководитель администрации президента), но и не закончилась в 1917 году (о чем хотели бы напомнить мы).

    1. Под номером один у нас идет Георгиевский кавалер 1916 года, участник Обороны Порт-Артура, герой Первой мировой войны контр-адмирал Петр Павлович Киткин. Этот выдающийся военный деятель во Второй мировой войне воевал против Маннергейма в прямом смысле - на Ленинградском фронте. Как незаменимый специалист по обезвреживанию морских мин, Киткин провел в Ленинграде всю блокаду в качестве члена военного совета Краснознаменного Балтийского флота. За заслуги в отражении нацистской агрессии был награжден орденом Ленина, орденом Красного Знамени, орденом Красной Звезды и медалью «За оборону Ленинграда», получив таким образом самые славные награды как царского, так и советского периода. Уникальный случай? Бесспорно! Но, разумеется, память адмирала Киткина в Петербурге никак не увековечена.

    2. Другой пример: генерал-майор Петр Семенович Махров, выпускник все той же Николаевской военной академии, служивший под началом А.А. Брусилова и награжденный Георгиевским оружием с надписью «За храбрость». Он воевал в Добровольческой армии Деникина (его родной брат в РККА), потом впроголодь жил во Франции, зарабатывая на жизнь уроками русского и английского языка. Но 22 июня 1941 года старый русский генерал отправил советскому послу в Виши Богомолову письмо с просьбой зачислить его в ряды Красной Армии «хоть бы и рядовым», только чтобы сражаться против захватчиков в новой Отечественной войне (Махров был знаком с идеями «Майн Кампф» и, подобно Деникину, никаких иллюзий по поводу намерений фюрера не питал). Письмо перехватили петеновские спецслужбы, и генерала заключили в концентрационный лагерь в Берне. Почему мы про это не вспоминаем?

    3. Отдельно стоит сказать про такого несомненного героя Первой мировой как граф Федор Артурович Келлер, кавалер Ордена Святого Георгия III и IV степеней, первая шашка Русской Армии, организатор образцовой конной атаки у Баламутовки в ходе Заднестровского сражения. После отречения Николая II Келлер отказался переприсягать Временному правительству, причем уговаривал его на это никто иной как Маннергейм. За свою принципиальность упорный граф был спроважен в отставку новым военным министром Гучковым, впоследствии оборонял Киев от войск петлюровцев и погиб от руки украинских националистов. И как бы мы не относились к политическим воззрениям Келлера, он достоин уважения и как храбрый русский офицер, и как человек твердых убеждений.

    4. Еще один обладатель сразу двух орденов Святого Георгия - III и IV степени - Антоний Андреевич Веселовский, самый молодой генерал Российской императорской армии, участник Галицийской битвы и Брусиловского прорыва. После революции он жил во Владикавказе. По воспоминаниям родственников, с началом советско-финской войны Веселовский написал в наркомат обороны письмо с предложением вернуться на службу в качестве военного специалиста. Из Москвы вскоре пришло одобрение, но, к сожалению, к этому времени генерал скончался.

    5. Еще один Георгиевский кавалер - адмирал Дмитрий Николаевич Вердеревский, командир крейсера "Богатырь" и позже командующий дивизией подводных лодок Балтийского флота, герой морской битвы у Готланда 19 июня 1915 года. После революции адмирал жил во Франции, власть нацистов категорически не принял и сочувствовал движению Сопротивления. В 1945 году в составе группы эмигрантов он нанес визит в советское посольство и получил гражданство СССР.

    Воля ваша, но с моей точки зрения на этом фоне исключительность Маннергейма в качестве российского героя, да еще и персонажа непрерывной истории, как-то не просматривается.

https://m.vk.com/wall2429322_6890 - цинк


PS. Все дело в том, что рассказами о "примирении" пытаются прикрывать обыкновенный реваншизм, бередя старые раны времен Гражданской войны. Поэтому многие заслуженные люди остаются в тени, а на постаменты тащат различного рода деятелей, включая коллаборационистов, главная заслуга которых с точки зрения современных исторических реваншистов, заключается в том, что они воевали с большевиками и СССР, причем факты сотрудничества с интервентами или Гитлером, для современных реваншистов нисколько не компроментируют данных персонажей, потому что для них важен факт антагонизма этих деятелей СССР и именно поэтому их пытаются возвеличить в рамках попыток утвердить антисоветскую рамку.

    Парадокс же этой ситуации заключается в том, что в современной России, эта точка зрения, если брать общество в целом, оказалась маргинальной. Если против доски с Маннергеймом выходило протестовать не так уж много людей, то на ее защиту вообще никто не вышел, кроме охраны за деньги и полицейских по долгу службы. Можно конечно обвинять протестующих или тех же "лимоновцев", что они политические маргиналы, но как же так получилось, что представители "антисоветского мейнстрима" (коими они себя считают) были вынуждены уступить политическим маргиналам? Может быть этот факт и вызывает к жизни обиженные публикации в СМИ, где РВИО или Иванов не скрывают своего разочарования тем, что доску пришлось убрать из-за "каких-то там". А ларчик просто открывался, несмотря на тяжелое наследие Перестройки и "благословенных 90-х", полностью перекроить народное сознание не удалось и те взгляды, которые пытаются продвигать под видом "примирения", должного понимания в обществе не находят.

    Примирение по-украински. Это к вопросу о том, чем занимается РВИО и Ко.

    "Ветераны Великой Отечественной войны, к сожалению, еще не подали руку ветеранам повстанческой армии", - сказал он. Ющенко призвал никого не судить, а "примириться с нашей историей".

    Мемориальная доска К. Маннергейму – это шаги в сторону примирения с прошлым, признания всех его страниц. О памятном знаке Маннергейму | Деятельность | РВИО

    Поэтому мы и наблюдаем, как исторические маргиналы-реваншисты сталкиваются с "маргиналами политическими" и даже пасуют перед ними. И в данном случае, лучше быть политическим маргиналом, чем маргиналом историческим, пытаясь навязать народу ложных "героев" в духе "примирения по-украински", которые воевали против собственной страны и народа. Так что в конечном итоге вся эта история с Маннергеймом стала своеобразным лакмусом, где многие себя проявили с той или другой стороны. В отличие от Украины (где точно так же, как у нас этим пытается заниматься РВИО, бандеровский Институт Национальной Памяти занимался "примирением с собственным прошлым" приравнивая ветеранов ВОВ к ветеранам УПА под ширмой "общей истории" и вымарывают 9 мая путем внедрения "Дня памяти и примирения"), у нас еще общество не дошло до того состояния, когда ему можно скормить восхваления союзнику Гитлера или каких-нибудь коллаборационистов (хотя попытки есть).

    Когда "примирение" вышло на государственный уровень и используется для вымарывания Дня Победы и истории ВОВ.

    В общую концепцию отечественной истории, персонажи вроде Маннергейма не вписываются и ничего кроме раскола они обществу не принесут, а вот царские офицеры упомянутые Егором Яковлевым более чем. Но им почему то памятники не спешат ставить, потому что на деле под видом "примирения" современные "примирители" решают совсем другие задачи, которые и провоцируют в обществе конфликты и бередят раны Гражданской войны. Судя по заявлению РВИО, они собираются продолжать этим заниматься - видимо лавры "украинских примирителей" спокойно спать не дают. Надо просто понимать, что когда эти люди начинают говорить про "примирение", это своеобразный новояз по Оруэллу, где война это мир, свобода это рабство, а "примирение" это обыкновенный реваншизм. У нас он пока еще больше в теории, на Украине все это стало руководством для практической деятельности. Результаты "примирения по-украински", где "примирились" с собственной историей в лице Мазепы, Петлюры, Бандеры и Шухевича вы можете наглядно наблюдать в новостях из Украины."

Маннергейм и георгиевские кавалеры: заметки маргинала - Colonel Cassad


Ну с Маннергеймом  присутствует ещё тот  момент, что "русский генерал" являлся "особой приближённой к императору")) А нынешние с ельцинских времён подозрительно неровно дышат ко всему связанному с романовской монархией.

----------


## Avia M

Упорядочивание дорожного движения в Столице успешно продолжается (по отчётам чиновников), соотв. есть повод увеличить кол-во мигалок... :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 26 октября. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин увеличил число автомобилей со спецсигналами, выделенных для Госдумы

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Количество машин с "мигалками" для депутатов Госдумы увеличили в полтора раза

----------


## OKA

> Упорядочивание дорожного движения в Столице успешно продолжается (по отчётам чиновников), соотв. есть повод увеличить кол-во мигалок...
> 
> МОСКВА, 26 октября. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин увеличил число автомобилей со спецсигналами, выделенных для Госдумы
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Политика - Количество машин с "мигалками" для депутатов Госдумы увеличили в полтора раза


Так за нарот жэж , во благо, так скать)) 

Cто лет тому назад...

"А.П.Чехов

О БРЕННОСТИ
(Масленичная тема для проповеди)

      Надворный советник Семен Петрович Подтыкин сел за стол, покрыл свою грудь салфеткой и, сгорая нетерпением, стал ожидать того момента, когда начнут подавать блины... Перед ним, как перед полководцем, осматривающим поле битвы, расстилалась целая картина... Посреди стола, вытянувшись во фронт, стояли стройные бутылки. Тут были три сорта водок, киевская наливка, шатолароз, рейнвейн и даже пузатый сосуд с произведением отцов бенедиктинцев. Вокруг напитков в художественном беспорядке теснились сельди с горчичным соусом, кильки, сметана, зернистая икра (3 руб. 40 коп. за фунт), свежая семга и проч. Подтыкин глядел на всё это и жадно глотал слюнки... Глаза его подернулись маслом, лицо покривило сладострастьем...
      – Ну, можно ли так долго? – поморщился он, обращаясь к жене. – Скорее, Катя!
      Но вот, наконец, показалась кухарка с блинами... Семен Петрович, рискуя ожечь пальцы, схватил два верхних, самых горячих блина и аппетитно шлепнул их на свою тарелку. Блины были поджаристые, пористые, пухлые, как плечо купеческой дочки... Подтыкин приятно улыбнулся, икнул от восторга и облил их горячим маслом. Засим, как бы разжигая свой аппетит и наслаждаясь предвкушением, он медленно, с расстановкой обмазал их икрой. Места, на которые не попала икра, он облил сметаной... Оставалось теперь только есть, не правда ли? Но нет!.. Подтыкин взглянул на дела рук своих и не удовлетворился... Подумав немного, он положил на блины самый жирный кусок семги, кильку и сардинку, потом уж, млея и задыхаясь, свернул оба блина в трубку, с чувством выпил рюмку водки, крякнул, раскрыл рот...
     Но тут его хватил апоплексический удар.

По изданию: А.П.Чехов. ПСС в 30 томах. АН СССР. Том 4. - М.: Наука, 1974 -1983. "

А.П.Чехов. О бренности


Версия :

----------


## Avia M

В тему...

http://club443.ru/arc/index.php?s=0&...c=159343&st=50
На Красной площади задержали Медведева с мигалкой на голове. — bryumer — Сохраненная запись в кэше | Ljrate.ru

----------


## OKA

Смех- смехом, а п... , культура- культурой))

КВН (Кто Взял Недвижимость). Миллиарды семьи Масляковых - Новый блог Олега Лурье.

----------


## Avia M

Дипломатия и мир...

МОСКВА, 31 октября. /ТАСС/. Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров высказал недовольство в связи предлагаемым урезанием бюджета республики на 2017 год, заложенным Минфином РФ. Об этом он сообщил на своей странице в Instagram.
"Возникает много вопросов. Нас не может устраивать предлагаемый Минфином РФ вариант проекта бюджета", - написал Кадыров.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Кадыров недоволен предложением Минфина сократить бюджет Чечни в 2017 году

----------


## Avia M

"Байкеры под "прессом"... :Smile: 

... конфликт между Песковым и Залдостановым начался после того, как байкер заявил, что «эти райкины» (имея в виду художественного руководителя театра «Сатирикон» Константина Райина) хотят «превратить Россию в сточную канаву».

В ответ на эти слова Песков предположил, что Хирурга «бес попутал», после чего Кайгородов и выступил со своим заявлением.

Он посоветовал Пескову сначала «выполнить прямое поручение президента», вернув на Родину всех представителей своей семьи (таким образом байкер намекнул на дочь Пескова - Елизавету) и разобравшись с американским гражданством ее членов (здесь байкер подразумевал жену пресс-секретаря — Татьяну Навку). Пока эти «условия» не будут выполнены, заявил мотоциклист, он и его товарищи «не видят смысла» прислушиваться к пресс-секретарю.

Песков отказался отвечать на требование байкеров вернуть семью в Россию - Политика - МК

----------


## Avia M

Приземлённо, актуально, для граждан.

Почтой доставлен конверт с налогом на гараж. Сумма возросла в "мильён" раз. Заявленная кадастровая стоимость выше рыночной в 2,5 раза...
Интересно, чем руководствуется государство и какие цели преследуются? 
Наступает "расцвет" профессиональных оценщиков...

----------


## OKA

> "Байкеры под "прессом"...
> 
> ... конфликт между Песковым и Залдостановым начался после того, как байкер заявил, что «эти райкины» (имея в виду художественного руководителя театра «Сатирикон» Константина Райина) хотят «превратить Россию в сточную канаву».
> 
> В ответ на эти слова Песков предположил, что Хирурга «бес попутал», после чего Кайгородов и выступил со своим заявлением.
> 
> Он посоветовал Пескову сначала «выполнить прямое поручение президента», вернув на Родину всех представителей своей семьи (таким образом байкер намекнул на дочь Пескова - Елизавету) и разобравшись с американским гражданством ее членов (здесь байкер подразумевал жену пресс-секретаря — Татьяну Навку). Пока эти «условия» не будут выполнены, заявил мотоциклист, он и его товарищи «не видят смысла» прислушиваться к пресс-секретарю.
> 
> Песков отказался отвечать на требование байкеров вернуть семью в Россию - Политика - МК



В каментах внизу линк на картинку))

Ничего личного, просто бизнес... - Склерозник





> Приземлённо, актуально, для граждан.
> 
> Почтой доставлен конверт с налогом на гараж. Сумма возросла в "мильён" раз. Заявленная кадастровая стоимость выше рыночной в 2,5 раза...
> Интересно, чем руководствуется государство и какие цели преследуются? 
> Наступает "расцвет" профессиональных оценщиков...


Там что-то через суд можно оспаривать- но это деньги и время, увы.





Не поспоришь))

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 7 ноября. /ТАСС/. Гимном Москвы на Красной площади столицы завершился торжественный марш, посвященный историческому параду 7 ноября 1941 года. Открыли парад знаменосцы, которые под звуки песни "Священная война" вынесли флаги полков, оборонявших столицу, а также знамя Победы.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Общество - Марш в честь парада 1941 года прошел на Красной площади Москвы

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 7 ноября. /ТАСС/. Гимном Москвы на Красной площади столицы завершился торжественный марш, посвященный историческому параду 7 ноября 1941 года. Открыли парад знаменосцы, которые под звуки песни "Священная война" вынесли флаги полков, оборонявших столицу, а также знамя Победы.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Общество - Марш в честь парада 1941 года прошел на Красной площади Москвы



Парад, знамёна,  песня- всё верно.  "Осадочек остался"...

Про парад :

   - РОНА из Смоленска подоспели? ))

Страх перед Октябрём или гримасы единения - sha_yulin

Запомоеный Парад.: norg_norg

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2790242.htm

Какие там нахрен бандеровцы, тут московских десоветизаторов полно)

  :Biggrin: 

Склерозник

----------


## Avia M

Выигрыш от санкций или без нагрузки скучно...

Правительство подготовило поправки в законодательство, которые разрешат регионам самим принимать решение об увеличении кадастровой оценки

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - СМИ: в России может увеличиться налоговая нагрузка на недвижимость

Для чиновников услада...

Москва. 8 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Российским чиновникам с января 2019 года поднимут зарплату на 38%. Об этом сообщает телеканал RT со ссылкой на пресс-службу правительства. По данным Росстата, среднемесячная зарплата федеральных чиновников за первое полугодие 2016 года составила 99,9 тыс. рублей в месяц. Таким образом, после индексации она увеличится до 140 тысяч.
http://www.interfax.ru/business/536065

----------


## Avia M

О как! Оказывается посещают данный ресурс, "большие" чиновники, прислушиваются к мнениям...  :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 8 ноября. /ТАСС/. Аппарат правительства РФ опроверг сообщения в СМИ о повышение заработных плат госслужащих с 2019 года.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Кабмин опроверг сообщения СМИ о повышении зарплат чиновников

----------


## OKA

> О как! Оказывается посещают данный ресурс, "большие" чиновники, прислушиваются к мнениям... 
> 
> МОСКВА, 8 ноября. /ТАСС/. Аппарат правительства РФ опроверг сообщения в СМИ о повышение заработных плат госслужащих с 2019 года.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Кабмин опроверг сообщения СМИ о повышении зарплат чиновников


Повысят премии))

----------


## Avia M

> Повысят премии))


Шо опять?...
*Ока,* умеете расстроить... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Шо опять?...
> *Ока,* умеете расстроить...


Это они такие расстройщики))

  :Biggrin: 

"Пчёлы" с мёдом не борются)) Себя не забудут при любых раскладах))

----------


## OKA

"  Москва. 12 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС - Российские военные прокуроры пересмотрели архивные дела, заведенные в СССР на граждан Германии и союзников Вермахта за преступления во время Второй мировой войны, выяснив, что реабилитировать их невозможно, сообщил "Интерфаксу" начальник управления Главной военной прокуратуры (ГВП) Игорь Шаболтанов.
       "Все эти дела пересматривались военными прокурорами на основании закона "О реабилитации жертв политических репрессий", почти все осужденные признаны не подлежащими реабилитации. (...) По сведениям архивных органов, в Советском Союзе за военные и другие преступления в период войны и послевоенное время осуждено более 30 тыс. военнопленных вражеских армий, большинство из которых - бывшие немецкие военнослужащие", - сказал представитель ГВП.
       Кроме того, по его словам, в советской зоне оккупации Германии привлечено к уголовной ответственности за различные преступления почти 40 тыс. немецких граждан. В период репатриации немецких военнопленных осуждено 137 генералов германской армии.
       Говоря о процессе наказания нацистских преступников, И.Шаболтанов сообщил, что, "начиная с 1942 года, с участием военных прокуроров проводилась работа по сбору и проверке документальных данных, материалов о злодеяниях гитлеровских преступников и причиненном ими ущербе, которые впоследствии легли в основу доказательств их вины в суде".
       По словам И.Шаболтанова, "военные прокуроры осуществляли уголовное преследование немецких, итальянских, венгерских и финских фашистов, начальников гестапо, бургомистров, военных комендантов городов и сел, начальников лагерей для военнопленных и других представителей фашистских властей, их пособников". "

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=432414

Почти все, кроме кого ?


"Москва. 12 ноября. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Военнослужащие, проходящие срочную службу в РВСН, имеют возможность связываться с родными по системе Skype, сообщил начальник отдела по работе с личным составом штаба РВСН полковник Александр Федоренко в эфире радиостанции "Эхо Москвы" в субботу.
       "В клубе оборудованы места, стоят три-четыре компьютера, устанавливается график. Используется, безусловно, этот приём в качестве поощрения, поскольку это не просто беседа по телефону с родственниками", - сказал А.Федоренко.
       По его словам, военнослужащие получают от общения по Skype эмоциональный заряд, который "оказывает положительное влияние на обстановку в воинском коллективе".
       Также в РВСН существует штатная должность для священников - помощник командира соединения по работе с верующими военнослужащими, подчеркнул представитель военного ведомства.
       Он отметил, что они проводят "беседы и проповеди непосредственно в казармах и тематика этих бесед безусловно имеет определенную направленность, учитывая многоконфессиональность".
       "Военные священники выполняют сходные функции с офицерами по работе с личным составом, поскольку работают с подразделениями в период проведения занятий, они такие же участники полевых выходов", - уточнил А.Федоренко."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=432424

Скайп в РВСН - вещь необходимая  :Biggrin:    Для "партнёров" - просто клад бесплатной информации))

----------


## OKA

"Отродясь такого не видали, и вот опять! "   :Biggrin: 

Афоризмы. Виктор Степанович Черномырдин




" Источник: взятка Улюкаеву была передана в ходе операции ФСБ  15 ноября 2016, 03:27

Деньги в размере $2 млн были переданы министру экономического развития Алексею Улюкаеву в понедельник, 14 ноября, под контролем сотрудников правоохранительных органов. Об этом сообщил источник, знакомый с ситуацией.

«Деньги Улюкаеву были переданы в ходе следственного эксперимента под контролем силовиков», — приводит «Интерфакс» сообщение источника.

Он также отметил, что претензий к руководителям компании «Роснефть» нет.

Ранее стало известно, что следственным комитетом России возбуждено уголовное дело в отношении министра экономического развития Алексея Улюкаева. 

Обстоятельства преступления связаны с получением Алексеем Улюкаевыем 14 ноября 2016 года $2 млн."

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/3...a-ulyukaev-fsb




"В России 04:07, 15 ноября 2016

Дмитрий Песков прокомментировал обвинения в адрес Алексея Улюкаева

Москва. 15 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков назвал "очень серьёзными" обвинения, выдвинутые следствием против министра экономического развития Алексея Улюкаева. При этом он затруднился сказать, осведомлен ли о задержании министра Владимир Путин.

"Это очень серьёзное обвинение, которое требует очень серьёзных доказательств", - сказал Песков в ночь на вторник "Интерфаксу".

Он воздержался от ответа на вопрос, нет ли опасений, что произошедшее ударит по инвестиционному имиджу страны.

"Это очень серьёзное обвинение, которое требует очень серьёзных доказательств. В любом случае, решить что-либо может только суд", - подчеркнул пресс-секретарь главы государства.

На вопрос, был ли информирован Владимир Путин об этом задержании, Песков сказал: "Сейчас ночь. Я не знаю, докладывалось ли президенту".'

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/537022

----------


## Avia M

Полагаю, Верховный не только осведомлен, но и периодически информирован. Иначе бардак!...

----------


## Avia M

> Полагаю, Верховный не только осведомлен, но и периодически информирован. Иначе бардак!...


Читают!  :Smile:  Решено подтвердить утверждения граждан...
ТАСС: Политика - Путин получал всю информацию с начала оперативной разработки Улюкаева

----------


## Иваныч

Случайно все попали в одно время в одно место.
В то время у власти в США, да и в мире, был Клинтон муж.

----------


## OKA

"ГОРКИ, 16 ноя — РИА Новости. Премьер-министр России Дмитрий Медведев пошутил, предложив переименовать кофе американо в "русиано".

На церемонии подписания соглашений по итогам заседания Евразийского межправительственного совета глава правительства похвалил коллег из Белоруссии за то, что они "вели себя исключительно конструктивно". В ответ белорусский премьер Андрей Кобяков сказал, что в этом ему помог восточный кофе.

"Говорит, дайте мне американо. Это вообще неполиткорректно звучит!", — сказал Медведев, обращаясь к одному из участников заседания совета, и предложил переименовать кофе.

"Русиано", — нашел новое название для напитка российский премьер.

В 2014 году некоторые кафе Крыма изменили название кофе "американо" на "россияно" и "крымский. А в одном из кофе-автоматов название кнопки  "американо" (Americano) изменили на "россияно" (Russiano)."

https://ria.ru/society/20161116/1481524515.html




https://news.mail.ru/society/27812859/?frommail=1




"Простой рецепт кофе "Русиано" - 250 грамм водки.
21:11 - 16 ноября 2016 "


"Влад Макеев31 минуту назад
Дмитрий Анатольевич! пора в отставку, надо хоть иногда отдыхать, а то придет время на лампочку Ильича дуть будите, берегите СЕБЯ, даже несмотря на то что ВЫ нам не НУЖНЫ"



Весельчаки, четверть века у руля, а до такой простой вещи не Oтлили в гранитах)) Очень уверенно себя ведут "шутники"))


На сайте "Роснано" в среду было опубликовано сообщение директора по коммуникациям управляющей компании "Роснано" Алексея Фирсова, в котором говорится, что госкорпорация заинтересована в помощи правоохранительных органов в контроле за деятельностью менеджмента "НТ-Фарма" и готова оказывать необходимое содействие.

Следственный комитет России возбудил уголовное дело о растрате средств госкорпорации "Роснано", выделенных на строительство фармацевтического завода в Ярославской области. Дело возбуждено в отношении учредителя и генерального директора ООО "НТ-Фарма" Рустама Атауллаханова и Евгения Султанова, а также в отношении мэра Переславля- Залесского Дениса Кошурникова. Атауллаханов и Султанов подозреваются в растрате вверенного им имущества в особо крупном размере, Кошурников - в превышении должностных полномочий главой органа местного самоуправления с причинением тяжких последствий.

"В настоящее время у нас появилось больше информации о сути претензий (...) Как мы понимаем, прошедшее сегодня изъятие документов в офисе "Роснано" было связано с активизацией деятельности по данному направлению, проверкам действий менеджмента "НТ-Фарма", - говорится на сайте корпорации.

"Роснано" выражало обеспокоенность определенной финансовой непрозрачностью деятельности предприятия с 2014 года. "С этого периода деятельность предприятия была под жестким контролем всех контролирующих служб "Роснано", - следует из сообщения.

История вопроса

Начиная с 2010 года, госкорпорация инвестировала в ООО "НТ-Фарма" более 1 млрд рублей для строительства на территории Переславского района Ярославской области фармацевтического производства вакцин и терапевтических биопрепаратов.

Руководители проектной компании обязались построить и запустить завод к сентябрю 2012 года, однако этот срок неоднократно переносился.

При этом, как отмечается в сообщении "Роснано", у корпорации "есть уверенность в успешном запуске предприятия осенью 2017 года". "Сегодня строительство завода близко к завершению", - отмечается в пресс-релизе.

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/ekonomika/3790000


У них чО там теперь "дворцовые перевороты" ?   :Biggrin:  

Это из-за выборов в США?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Уверенной поступью, продолжается рост! Охватывая все сферы жизнедеятельности граждан. Верной дорогой...

МОСКВА, 22 ноября. /ТАСС/. Правительство России утвердило индексацию тарифов на коммунальные услуги с 1 июля 2017 года.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Правительство утвердило рост тарифов ЖКХ на 2017 год

----------


## OKA

"В отношении генерала Федеральной службы охраны (ФСО) России Геннадия Лопырева возбуждено уголовное дело по фактам получения взяток в особо крупном размере (часть 6 статьи 290 УК РФ). Об этом говорится в поступившем в редакцию «Ленты.ру» пресс-релизе Следственного комитета (СК).

Отмечается, что взятки начальник Службы охраны на Кавказе ФСО (находится в Сочи) получал «от руководителей ряда коммерческих структур за общее покровительство при заключении и исполнении государственных контрактов на проведение ремонтно-строительных работ».

Лопырев задержан, ему предъявлено обвинение, указывает СК. Ведомство не уточняет суммы взяток, однако источник в правоохранительных органах сообщил о получении подозреваемым нескольких миллионов рублей. По данным собеседника «Интерфакса», при обыске у Лопырева обнаружено более миллиарда рублей.

О задержании генерала сообщалось ранее в пятницу, 25 ноября. «В ходе внутренней проверки ФСО России, проведенной в подразделениях Службы охраны на Кавказе, были выявлены признаки серьезных нарушений действующего законодательства», — заявили в Центре по связям с прессой и общественностью ведомства. Там не пояснили, о каких нарушениях идет речь. Тем временем «Лента.ру» выяснила, что Лопырев отвечал за многомиллионные госзакупки для кавказского подразделения ФСО.

В этот же день стало известно, что генерала доставили из Сочи в Москву. "

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/25/sk/

Экономичные полковники до генералов дослуживаются))

----------


## OKA

" На 90-м году жизни скончался один из создателей легендарного многоцелевого истребителя МиГ-29 Иван (Вано) Микоян. Авиаконструктор был одним из пяти сыновей знаменитого советского государственного и партийного деятеля Анастаса Микояна. Иван Микоян посвятил жизнь самолётостроению и, несмотря на преклонный возраст, до самого последнего времени работал советником АО «РСК «МиГ». О вкладе Микояна в развитие отечественной авиации — в материале RT.

Жизнь как МиГ: скончался известный авиаконструктор Иван Микоян


    © migavia.ru 

Иван Микоян не был публичной фигурой, о его жизни известно совсем немного. Он родился 1 сентября 1927 года в Москве. В 1943 году сын партийного деятеля был арестован по обвинению в участии в «юношеской антисоветской организации». Около шести месяцев несовершеннолетний Микоян находился под следствием и был отправлен в ссылку в Сталинабад (Душанбе). Там он поступил в авиационное техническое училище и после его окончания оказался в Военно-воздушной инженерной академии имени Н.Е. Жуковского.

В 1950-е годы Иван Микоян устроился на работу в опытно-конструкторское бюро, которое основал его дядя Артём Микоян. Артём Микоян и инженер Михаил Гуревич являются создателями легендарного проекта истребителей МиГ (аббревиатура образована от первых букв их фамилий). Конструкторы прославились разработкой участвовавших в Великой Отечественной войне МиГ-1 и МиГ-3. Иван Микоян работал ведущим инженером, затем, до выхода на пенсию — заместителем главного конструктора.

В начале 1970-х годов перед ОКБ Микояна была поставлена задача создать лёгкую фронтовую машину для противодействия штурмовикам и истребителям потенциального противника и прикрытия неповоротливых бомбардировщиков. Для этого советским ВВС была нужна быстрая и манёвренная машина четвёртого поколения. В 1972 году американская корпорация McDonnell Douglas разработала  всепогодный истребитель F-15, что стало дополнительным стимулом для советских конструкторов.

В октябре 1977 года в воздух поднялся прототип МиГ-29, а в 1980-е годы было организовано массовое производство машин. В отличие от тяжёлых истребителей ОКБ Сухого, себестоимость машины ОКБ Микояна была значительно ниже. Это позволяло в короткие сроки наладить массовый выпуск. Около 200 самолётов ушло на экспорт в страны социалистического блока и Ирак. Часть из них до сих пор находится в боевом строю — например, в польских ВВС. Также какое-то время после воссоединения Германии МиГ-29 находился в составе ВВС ФРГ...

..По данным на 2015 год, было выпущено свыше 1,6 тыс. истребителей примерно в трёх десятках модификаций. На вооружении российских ВКС стоят различные варианты корабельных, боевых и учебных версий МиГ-29. Однако, несмотря на надёжность и превосходные качества, машина начинает постепенно исчезать из российского авиапарка...

..За создание боевой машины Иван Микоян был дважды удостоен Государственной премии СССР. Примечательно, что почти все члены семьи Микоян посвятили жизнь авиации. Из пяти сыновей Анастаса Микояна в добром здравии пребывает старший брат Ивана 94-й летний Степан Микоян — лётчик-испытатель, участник Великой Отечественной войны, кандидат технических наук. 

Алексей Заквасин"

https://russian.rt.com/russia/articl...yan-mig-utrata


"24 ноября 2016 года, на 90-м году ушел из жизни старейший работник ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна, выдающийся авиаконструктор Вано Анастасович Микоян, внесший значительный вклад в развитие отечественной авиации.

Вано Анастасович пришел в ОКБ им. А.И. Микояна в 1953 году помощником ведущего инженера. До этого проходил обучение в Военно-воздушной академии им. Н.Е. Жуковского.

Будучи помощником ведущего инженера, Вано Микоян внёс большой вклад в создание и совершенствование первого отечественного сверхзвукового истребителя МиГ-19. В качестве ведущего инженера по лётным испытаниям и ведущего конструктора провёл огромную работу по созданию, испытанию и совершенствованию истребителей семейства МиГ-21. Обладая обширными теоретическими знаниями, в короткие сроки освоил, как методику лётных испытаний, так и сложные вопросы комплексов боевого применения.

В 1965 году Вано Анастасович был назначен ведущим конструктором по истребителю МиГ-23. Он провёл большой и сложный цикл работ, связанных с проектированием, постройкой и доводкой авиационных комплексов самолётов семейства МиГ-23. С 1968 года длительное время находился в экспедиции, где являлся техническим руководителем по совместным государственным испытаниям истребителя МиГ-23. Им был внесён большой вклад в успешное проведение совместных государственных испытаний и принятия на вооружение МиГ-23М. С 1973 года исполнял обязанности заместителя главного конструктора по фронтовому истребителю МиГ-29. Внёс большой вклад в испытания и совершенствование самолётов семейства МиГ-29.

Вано Микоян лауреат двух Государственных премий СССР (1981 г., 1988 г.), награждён орденом Октябрьской Революции (1974 г.), орденом «Знак Почёта» (1965 г.), медалями. Удостоен высшего корпоративного знака отличия «Медаль академика А.И. Микояна».

Коллективы Объединенной авиастроительной корпорации и Корпорации «МиГ» выражают глубокие соболезнования семье и всем, кто близко знал Вано Анастасовича. Его уход – это потеря для всей отечественной авиации. Он прожил долгую и достойную жизнь. Его имя навсегда останется в истории авиации и в нашей памяти. "

http://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/press-cen...vicha-mikoyana


...

----------


## Avia M

Припозднились...

МОСКВА, 28 ноября. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин подписал указ, согласно которому воинские звания, документы об образовании и квалификации, документы о прохождении военной службы проживающих на территории Крыма и Севастополя граждан РФ, поступивших на военную службу по контракту в Вооруженные силы РФ, признаются действительными.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Путин подписал указ о признании действительными воинских званий военнослужащих из Крыма

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 28 ноября. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин освободил от должности нескольких высокопоставленных сотрудников ФСБ, Управделами главы государства, Минобороны и МВД, сообщила пресс-служба Кремля.

Как уточнил пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков, это решение связано с избранием этих чиновников в число членкоров и академиков РАН вопреки рекомендации главы государства этого не делать. "Да, это так", - сказал он, отвечая на вопрос ТАСС, связано ли освобождение от должности с их избранием в РАН.

От должности начальника Управления регистрации и архивных фондов ФСБ освобожден генерал-лейтенант Василий Христофоров. Кроме того, президент уволил его с военной службы в связи с достижением предельного возраста пребывания на службе.

По собственному желанию освобожден от должности заместителя управляющего делами президента РФ - начальника Главного медицинского управления Управделами президента Константин Котенко.

Александр Фисун также по собственному желанию освобождается от поста начальника Главного военно-медицинского управления Минобороны РФ. По собственному желанию увольняется и Александр Савенков, занимавший должность замглавы МВД РФ - начальника Следственного департамента МВД.

Возможность заниматься наукой

На прошлой неделе на заседании Совета по науке и образованию Путин задал вопрос президенту РАН Владимиру Фортову, почему вопреки рекомендации в число академиков был избраны несколько чиновников.

Я думаю, что я должен буду предоставить им возможность заниматься наукой, потому что, судя по всему, их научная деятельность гораздо важнее, чем исполнение каких-то рутинных административных обязанностей в органах власти и управления Владимир Путин

Как позже сообщили ТАСС в РАН, всего членами Академии в этом году стали 14 представителей власти, в том числе и уже освобожденный от должности Александр Фисун."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - Путин уволил высокопоставленных чиновников в связи с их избранием в РАН

По заветам своего коллеги, будут "отливать в гранитах" науки))

----------


## Avia M

Дык, на госслужбе достигли пика, а в науке открытия бесконечны...

----------


## OKA

> Дык, на госслужбе достигли пика, а в науке открытия бесконечны...


Вселенная расширяется, говорят)))

----------


## Avia M

> Вселенная расширяется, говорят)))


То слухи... :Smile: 

Реалии.
Граждане и почта. Минус (у граждан) 95 млн. рублей! "Передовик" производства...

Ранее надзорное ведомство в ходе проверки выявило факт незаконной выплаты Дмитрию Страшнову премии за 2014 год в размере 95,4 млн рублей

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - В Кремле прокомментировали претензии Генпрокуратуры к главе "Почты России"

Деточкин Юрий подивился бы размаху, "Волгой" не перевоспитать...

По версии следствия, Константин Хрюкин в течение 2016 года совершил растрату более 60 миллионов рублей. "В настоящее время Хрюкину предъявлено обвинение и избрана мера пресечения в виде заключения под стражу"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/proisshestviya/3820649

----------


## OKA

> То слухи...
> 
> Реалии.
> Граждане и почта. Минус (у граждан) 95 млн. рублей! "Передовик" производства...
> 
> Ранее надзорное ведомство в ходе проверки выявило факт незаконной выплаты Дмитрию Страшнову премии за 2014 год в размере 95,4 млн рублей
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Политика - В Кремле прокомментировали претензии Генпрокуратуры к главе "Почты России"
> ...


Как сказал ихний главколлега "надо просто лучше работать")) Вот и трудились на благо , так скать))  
А так-то да, "денег нет, .. вы держитесь там..." и всё такое)))
 Внезапно  выяснилось, кто в стране самый передовой рабочий класс- министр "два лимона", экономполковник и экономгенерал, главпочтальон и многие другие высокооплачиваемые наёмные работники  :Biggrin:   Трудяги, чО))

На пенсию копят ))  https://life.ru/t/%D1%8D%D0%BA%D1%81...a_polmilliarda

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 1 дек — РИА Новости. Исполнительный директор по контролю качества и надежности Роскосмоса Владимир Евдокимов не признает вину в мошенничестве с имуществом РСК "МиГ", передает корреспондент РИА Новости из зала Басманного суда Москвы.

Суд в настоящее время рассматривает ходатайство следствия об аресте Евдокимова.

"Я не признаю себя виновным. Я добровольно дал показания и готов и дальше давать показания и сотрудничать со следствием", — сказал Евдокимов в суде. Он пояснил, что не может выехать за границу, так как имеет доступ к гостайне и сдал свой загранпаспорт.

Евдокимову предъявлено обвинение по части 4 статьи 159 УК РФ (мошенничество в особо крупном размере с использованием служебного положения в составе организован). По данным следствия, он совершил мошенничество на сумму не менее 200 миллионов рублей с имуществом РСК "МиГ".

Ранее в рамках данного уголовного дела были арестованы бывший гендиректор "дочки" РСК "МиГ" — ОАО "МиГ-Рост" — Алексей Озеров и замгендиректор ПАО "Туполев" Егор Носков.

По данным следствия, соучастники обвиняются в хищении в начале 2000-х годов комплекса зданий на Ходынском поле площадью 22 тысячи квадратных метров, который затем был перепродан и на протяжении десятка лет сдается в аренду, в том числе и структурам, входящим в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию (ОАК)."

https://ria.ru/incidents/20161201/1482631252.html


"Защита исполнительного директора «Роскосмоса» Владимира Евдокимова просит о домашнем аресте под залог

Москва, 1 Декабря 2016, 18:47 — REGNUM  Адвокаты исполнительного директора «Роскосмоса» Владимира Евдокимова, обвиняемого в мошенничестве на сумму в 200 млн руб., предложили суду залог в 30 млн рублей за его освобождение из-под стражи, сообщает RT.

Евдокимов обвиняется в мошенничестве с недвижимостью авиастроительной корпорации «МиГ», в результате которого он похитил 200 млн рублей.

По словам адвоката обвиняемого, экс-супруга Евдокимова готова внести за него залог в 30 млн рублей в случае его освобождения из-под стражи и избрания меры пресечения в виде домашнего ареста.

Представители следствия, в свою очередь, настаивают на содержании обвиняемого под стражей в следственном изоляторе.

По версии следователей, Евдокимов мошенническим путем с использованием недвижимого имущества авиастроительной корпорации «МиГ» похитил порядка 200 млн руб. Ему предъявлено обвинение в мошенничестве в особо крупном размере. Владимир Евдокимов свою вину не признает."


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/accidents/2212522.html

'Басманный суд Москвы 1 декабря 2016 года постановил арестовать на два месяца исполнительного директора «Роскосмоса» по контролю и качеству Владимира Евдокимова, который обвиняется в мошенничестве в особо крупном размере, сообщает пресс-служба суда.

Суд удовлетворил ходатайство следствия об избрании для Евдокимова меры пресечения в виде содержания под стражей до 30 января 2017 года.

Представители следствия настаивали на помещении Евдокимова под стражу, мотивируя это тем, что обвиняемый может скрыться и воздействовать на свидетелей. Следователи сообщили, что в этом деле еще четыре фигуранта, двое из которых сейчас находятся в розыске, а двое уже арестованы.

Напомним, Владимиру Евдокимову предъявлено обвинение по статье «Мошенничество в особо крупном размере с использованием служебного положения в составе организованной группы». По версии следствия, он совершил мошеннические действия с имуществом самолетостроительной корпорации «МиГ» на сумму порядка 200 млн рублей.

В рамках этого уголовного дела уже арестованы бывший генеральный директор ОАО «МиГ-Рост» Алексей Озеров и заместитель гендиректора ПАО «Туполев» Егор Носков.

По предварительным данным, все они обвиняются в хищении комплекса строений на Ходынском поле общей площадью 22 тыс. кв. метров. После хищения комплекс был перепродан и сдавался в аренду структурам, организационно входящим в Объединенную авиастроительную корпорацию (ОАК)."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/accidents/2212526.html

----------


## Avia M

Милейшие дамочки! 
Почему то не заинтересовал их о.Шикотан. Переработка рыбы (даже красной) по 12часов... Прелесть.
Нет, хотим в Думе есть и на мужа... :Smile: 

"Уважаемый, Вячеслав Викторович (Володин, спикер Госдумы — ред.), конечно, это очень важный вопрос, но я думаю, он не стоит острой сердечной недостаточности, которую мы можем получить, превышая вот так рабочее время. Поэтому впредь у меня лично такая просьба: давайте, пожалуйста, будем регламент соблюдать и выполнять", — заявила Вера Ганзя, добавив, что подобный распорядок работы "не для этого зала, где освещение не соответствует и воздух тоже".
https://ria.ru/society/20161207/1483080656.html

----------


## Avia M

Пора создать НУСБ (наиглавнейшее) ГУСБ...

МОСКВА, 9 декабря. /ТАСС/. Сотрудник собственной безопасности МВД России, подозреваемый в получении взятки в сумме 50 млн руб., задержан в Санкт-Петербурге. Об этом ТАСС сообщили в пресс-службе СК.
Уголовное дело возбуждено в отношении начальника 17 отдела ("Запад") РУСБ ГУСБ МВД России Юрия Тимченко. По данным Следственного комитета, он подозревается в совершении преступления, предусмотренного ч. 6 ст. 290 УК РФ ("Получение взятки").


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Происшествия - Сотрудник собственной безопасности МВД задержан за получение взятки в 50 млн рублей

----------


## OKA

"Мурманск, 9 декабря. Первая советская АПЛ К-3 «Ленинский комсомол» станет музеем атомного подводного флота России.

Первая советская и третья в мире атомная подводная лодка «Ленинский комсомол» значит для подводников очень многое. Она была спущена на воду в 1957 году и за все время своей боевой службы на ней произошли все возможные аварии и неисправности, которые только могут произойти с АПЛ в море. Именно благодаря К-3 следующие атомные подлодки стоили с оглядкой на эти неполадки, а экипажи подводников знали как реагировать на ту или иную аварийную ситуацию.

Долгое время лодка простояла на стапельной плите в Снежногорске на заводе «Нерпа». Ее хотели утилизировать как обычный хлам, однако за лодку вступились сами судоремонтники и весь подводный флот. Они требовали сохранить первую советскую атомную подлодку.

Наконец деньги нашлись, и решение было принято. На стапельной плите заканчиваются работы по герметизации лодки, которая простояла много лет в полуразобранном состоянии. Морская коллегия выбирает предприятие, которое превратит полупустой корпус в полноценный музей. Кроме того, предстоит решить, где она будет базироваться. Северный флот требует, чтобы «Ленинский комсомол» остался в Заполярье.

АПЛ К-3 «Ленинский комсомол» снова спустится на воду в феврале 2017 года.

Алексей Громов "

https://riafan.ru/583156-pervuyu-sov...pustit-na-vodu


"Российские специалисты осенью 2016 года обследовали затонувшую у шведских берегов историческую подлодку "Сом" и в настоящее время готовят техническое заключение о возможности и способах ее подъема. Об этом Центральному Военно-Морскому Порталу сообщил руководитель регионального отделения Экспедиционного центра Минобороны, исполнительный директор Центра подводных исследований РГО Сергей Фокин.

По его словам, уже этой осенью специалисты провели первый этап аппаратурного обследования. "Наши специалисты выезжали совместно со шведами, используя телеуправляемый подводный аппарат. Подлодку обследовали со всех сторон и сейчас готовится техническое заключение о возможности и способах ее подъема. Шведская сторона пока лояльна", - рассказал Фокин.

"Ведутся переговоры с юридической и технической точек зрения. Так что процесс запущен и идет", - добавил директор Центра подводных исследований.

Напомним, что в августе 2015 Министерство иностранных дел РФ направило шведской стороне официальный запрос на проведение совместного обследования подводной лодки "Сом".

Подводная лодка "Сом", погибла в 1916 году при столкновении со шведским пароходом "Ингерманланд" у берегов Швеции. Ее обнаружили в 2015 году дайверы из международной команды Ocean X Team. Эксперты по международному морскому праву объяснили, что подъем подлодки с перезахоронением останков моряков возможен только по обоюдному согласию шведской и российской сторон. "


Хорошие новости)) Ещё бы "Арктику" в музей определили))



http://arktika.livejournal.com/




http://arktika.polarpost.ru/

http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=5143


Пересажали бы некоторых "передовиков службы и производства" , с конфискацией, глядишь и бюджет бы не так трещал, а понежнее  :Biggrin:  



"У ФСБ - новые аресты по «Арктическому делу Минобороны»

Собственник компании «Дизельремгруппа» Александр Кузнецов сегодня задержан оперативниками ФСБ. Как стало известно «Фонтанке», его задержание связано с расследованием «Арктического дела Минобороны», по которому ранее был арестован собственник и генеральный директор «Ас-Инжениринг» Андрей Пантелеев.

Напомним, уголовное дело о мошенничестве связано с предполагаемыми многомиллионными хищениями при строительстве объектов Минобороны в Арктике – это аэродром и военный городок на острове Новая Земля, станция слежения на острове Голомянный архипелага Северная Земля.

В конце сентября 2016 года по данному делу был арестован гендиректор компании-подрядчика Андрей Пантелеев, а обыски были проведены не только в офисе компании и в квартирах руководителей, но и дома у одного из самых известных следователей Петербурга – теперь уже бывшего начальника 4-го «экономического» отдела Главного следственного управления ГУ МВД подполковника Натальи Морозовой.

Как полагает следствие, Александр Кузнецов был партнером Пантелеева в арктическом бизнесе и участвовал в совершении хищения. Ирония заключена в том, что впоследствии партнеры рассорились, и именно Кузнецов, по некоторым данным, добивался возбуждения уголовного дела в отношении Пантелеева – того самого дела, в рамках которого задержан сам.

Насколько известно редакции "Фонтанки", следственная служба ФСБ предполагает ходатайствовать перед судом об избрании Александру Кузнецову меры пресечения в виде содержания под стражей."

http://www.fontanka.ru/2016/12/09/163/







> Пора создать НУСБ (наиглавнейшее) ГУСБ...
> 
> МОСКВА, 9 декабря. /ТАСС/. Сотрудник собственной безопасности МВД России, подозреваемый в получении взятки в сумме 50 млн руб., задержан в Санкт-Петербурге. Об этом ТАСС сообщили в пресс-службе СК.
> Уголовное дело возбуждено в отношении начальника 17 отдела ("Запад") РУСБ ГУСБ МВД России Юрия Тимченко. По данным Следственного комитета, он подозревается в совершении преступления, предусмотренного ч. 6 ст. 290 УК РФ ("Получение взятки").
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Происшествия - Сотрудник собственной безопасности МВД задержан за получение взятки в 50 млн рублей


Что-то косяками попёрли "передовые работники и служащие" . Похоже на "плановую ротацию кадров"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Вдогонку.

Оптимизируем "неоптимизируемое"!...

МВД России изменит структуру Главного управления собственной безопасности с целью оптимизации деятельности службы, сообщила официальный представитель МВД РФ Ирина Волк. Она отметила, что в рамках изменений будут ликвидированы региональные управления в округах.

МВД изменит структуру главка собственной безопасности - Известия

----------


## OKA

> Вдогонку.
> 
> Оптимизируем "неоптимизируемое"!...
> 
> МВД России изменит структуру Главного управления собственной безопасности с целью оптимизации деятельности службы, сообщила официальный представитель МВД РФ Ирина Волк. Она отметила, что в рамках изменений будут ликвидированы региональные управления в округах.
> 
> МВД изменит структуру главка собственной безопасности - Известия




Кучно пошли... Эдак  местов "нестольотдалённых" на всех не хватит :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 27 декабря. /ТАСС/. Следственный комитет России установил имена похитителей россиянина Владимира Безоборазова на Украине. Как сообщила ТАСС представитель СК РФ Светлана Петренко, благодаря усилиям российской стороны удалось добиться освобождения россиянина, похищенного сотрудниками украинских силовых структур и незаконно привлеченного к уголовной ответственности на Украине.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Происшествия - СК РФ установил имена похитителей россиянина Владимира Безобразова на Украине

----------


## Avia M

"Даёшь павловскую реформу, дубль два"!... Все в очередь, сдаваться... :Smile: 

"Нам, наверное, нужно все-таки подумать о сокращении расчетов наличными деньгами. Многие страны идут по этому (пути — ред.) — особенно посмотрите сейчас, в Индии широкомасштабная атака пошла на расчеты наличными деньгами. Это очень правильно, поскольку это элемент обеления экономики. За счет этого инструмента можно было бы собрать больше налогов и сделать нашу экономику более прозрачной", — сказал Силуанов, выступая на съезде партии "Единая Россия".

https://ria.ru/economy/20170121/1486197208.html

----------


## OKA

> "Нам, наверное, нужно все-таки подумать о сокращении расчетов наличными деньгами. Многие страны идут по этому (пути — ред.) — особенно посмотрите сейчас, в Индии широкомасштабная атака пошла на расчеты наличными деньгами. Это очень правильно, поскольку это элемент обеления экономики. За счет этого инструмента можно было бы собрать больше налогов и сделать нашу экономику более прозрачной", — сказал Силуанов, выступая на съезде партии "Единая Россия".
> 
> https://ria.ru/economy/20170121/1486197208.html


"Казалось бы, при чем здесь ..." ©

Индия, например   :Biggrin: 




Дополнения :

""МОСКВА, 23 января. /ТАСС/. Правительство РФ не обсуждает вопрос ограничения расчетов наличными деньгами и не будет вводить никаких административных ограничений, заявил журналистам первый вице-премьер Игорь Шувалов.

"В правительстве этот вопрос не обсуждается. Банки сейчас инвестируют в современные технологии огромные средства. Мы считаем, что административно ограничивать платежи бессмысленно", - сказал Шувалов.

По его словам, все транзакции, которые банки могут обеспечить и осуществить их проведение с использованием новых технологий, "естественным образом должны войти в обиход каждой семьи".

"Но никаких административных ограничений, никаких административных принуждений - этого не будет. Действительно, в мире тенденция, что наличные платежи сокращаются. Но в нашей стране настороженность по поводу обмена денежных знаков и любых ограничений, поэтому никаких административных ограничений мы не обсуждаем и вводить не будем", - подчеркнул Шувалов.

Ранее глава Минфина России Антон Силуанов призвал вернуться к обсуждению вопроса о сокращении расчетов наличными деньгами в России при совершении крупных покупок (недвижимость, автомобили, драгоценности). По его мнению, за счет этого можно было бы сделать экономику более прозрачной и собрать больше налогов. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/ekonomika/3964990

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/01/23/limitation/ 

 ))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 11 фев — РИА Новости. Пять островов Курильской гряды получили названия, распоряжение об этом подписал премьер-министр Дмитрий Медведев.

Островам присвоили имена военных и государственных деятелей: один назван в честь министра иностранных дел и председателя президиума Верховного Совета СССР Андрея Громыко, а другой — в память о бывшем губернаторе Сахалинской области Игоре Фархутдинове.

Еще два острова назвали именами военных: генералов Кузьмы Деревянко, который подписал акт о капитуляции Японии от СССР, и Алексея Гнечко, долгое время служившего на Дальнем Востоке.

Пятый остров получил имя в честь Анны Щетининой — первой в мире женщины-капитана дальнего плавания.

Наименования присвоены в соответствии с законом "О наименованиях географических объектов" и по предложению Сахалинской областной Думы, говорится в документе, опубликованном на официальном интернет-портале правовой информации.

Проект по присвоению имен безымянным островам Курильской гряды стартовал в 2010 году. В 2012 году историки и географы отправились туда с экспедицией. В том же году один из островов был назван в честь академика Сергея Капицы."

https://ria.ru/politics/20170211/1487732083.html




"...Обследован был нами (членами РГО С.Бесковым и С.Пономарёвым) также соседствующий со скалой безымянный остров, имеющий координаты 43°  22'  50.33" С.Ш., 146°  01'  19.39" В.Д.  Представляет  он собой скалистый остров высотой около 20 м над уровнем моря. Слагающие породы вулканического происхождения. Расположен примерно в 270 м к северо-востоку от м. Печальный о. Анучина. С северной стороны имеет галечниковый пляж в небольшом гроте. С запада, юга и востока берега острова отвесные, скалистые. Площадь около 200 кв.м. На вершинной и привершинной части острова имеется почвенный покров и травяная растительность. Остров окружен рифами и подводными камнями.

Мною с одобрения членов экспедиции и Сахалинского отделения Русского Географического общества   предложено назвать его по имени  генерал-лейтенанта К.Н. Деревянко...



..Весьма примечательно, что остров генерала Деревянко  находится в 13 км восточнее полуострова Немуро  острова Хоккайдо. Так что без особого преувеличения можно считать, что свет  в страну Восходящего Солнца приходит  через  остров памяти  нашего героя. На востоке любят символы. Думаю, что это следует учесть при проведении заключительных, официальных процедур имянаречения острова..."

РГО | Наши названия – нашим островам


РФ- это страна восходящего Солнца, однако )) Дык это и раньше знали- с))



Россия. 2015. 1994. 70 лет окончания Второй мировой войны



Дополнение от ТАСС))

"ЮЖНО-САХАЛИНСК, 11 февраля. /Корр. ТАСС Ирина Байбарза/. Пять безымянных островов Курильской гряды получили названия, соответствующее распоряжение подписал председатель правительства РФ Дмитрий Медведев.

"В соответствии с федеральным законом "О наименовании географических объектов" и на основании предложений Сахалинской областной Думы, а также для увековечения памяти генерал-лейтенанта Деревянко К.Н, генерал-лейтенанта Гнечко А.Р, государственного деятеля, дипломата Громыко А.А, государственного деятеля, губернатора Фархутдинова И.П. и капитана дальнего плавания Щетининой А.И. присвоить наименования географическим объектам, расположенным на территории Сахалинской области…", - говорится в сообщении.

Предложения о наименовании островов подготовило Сахалинское отделение Русского географического общества. Как сообщил ТАСС его председатель Сергей Пономарев, из предложенных полутора десятков названий, имена присвоены первым пяти. Работа по присвоению названий будет продолжена.

Забытые имена

"Читая распоряжение правительства об имянаречении пяти островов, я испытываю чувство счастья, удовлетворенности и восстановленной справедливости. Имена, появившиеся на карте России, к сожалению, полузабытые. Мы знаем, что был акт капитуляции Японии, а то, что его подписал генерал Кузьма Деревянко - не помним. Имя великого сына русского и украинского народов, который скончался от облучения после посещения Хиросимы и Нагасаки, - малоизвестно", - сказал Пономарев.

Он уточнил, что остров Деревянко находится недалеко от острова Анучина, восточнее Страны восходящего солнца. "Это символично, что на севере Хоккайдо солнце встает с острова Деревянко", - заявил Пономарев.

Присвоить острову имя Андрея Громыко - идея МИДа. Он является самым крупным из группы островов Таира, расположен в 2 км от мыса Кастрикум на острове Уруп. "Остров Щетининой - подарок нашим морякам. Анна Щетинина в 27 лет стала первой в мире женщиной - капитаном дальнего плавания. Она в предвоенные и военные годы много сделала для укрепления обороноспособности нашей родины. Ее учебник по судовождению до сих пор используется", - отметил Пономарев.

По его словам, один из островов получил имя экс- губернатора Сахалинской области Игоря Фархутдинова, трагически погибшего в 2003 году. Еще один - имя Героя Советского Союза, генерал-лейтенанта Алексея Гнечко, который возглавлял подготовку и проведение десантной операции советских войск на северные и средние Курильские острова в августе 1945 года.

Проект "Российские острова"

Проект по присвоению имен безымянным Курильским островам начинался в 2010 году. "Тогда мы предложили внести изменения в устав области и перечислить в нем все наиболее крупные острова, прилегающие к Сахалину и все Курильские острова, имеющие наименования. В декабре 2010 года это принципиальное изменение было внесено - впервые в российском законодательстве появился перечень Курильских островов, в который входит 77 островов", - пояснил Пономарев.

По его словам, в 2012 году была организована первая экспедиция на Курилы. Тогда ее члены заложили на двух островах, до которых удалось добраться, капсулы с присвоенными именами и установили флаги РФ и Сахалинской области. Один из безымянных островов был назван именем ученого Сергея Капицы, второй - командующего Курильской десантной операцией в годы Второй мировой войны Алексея Гнечко. С каждого острова взяли горстку каменистой земли для экспозиции в областном краеведческом музее.

Следующие экспедиции проходили в 2014, 2015 и 2016 годах. По их итогам предложения по наименованию уже направлены или будут направлены в Сахалинскую областную Думу для обсуждения.

"После выхода распоряжения правительства возникает и обязанность. В устав Сахалинской области необходимо внести изменения, добавить пять островов. Получается, что количество Курильских островов увеличено - теперь у нас 82 Курильских острова", - отметил Пономарев.

Он уточнил, что соответствующие изменения необходимо внести и в лоции Охотского моря. "Названия должны появиться и в новых картах. Сейчас сбросим эту информацию в Тихоокеанский флот и в иные службы", - заявил председатель Сахалинского отделения РГО."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/v-strane/4014873

----------


## Avia M

Палитра инструментов и бумаг для населения. :Confused:  Без "поллитры"...

"Мы в этом году запускаем интересный инструмент, который предназначен для населения, для наших граждан. Об этом мы говорили давно.

"Общий объем выпуска таких бумаг будет варьироваться в порядке 20-30 млрд рублей в год. Это небольшие объемы, в этом году мы займем на валовой основе 1,8 трлн рублей, а для граждан будет выпускать объем 20-30 млрд рублей"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Минфин в апреле запустит ОФЗ для населения

----------


## OKA

> Палитра инструментов и бумаг для населения. Без "поллитры"...
> 
> ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Минфин в апреле запустит ОФЗ для населения




Что-то они опять кучно пошли с идеями))  Отливают в граниты, как всегда))  "Держитесь там.."))


"СОЧИ, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Вице-премьер РФ Ольга Голодец в ходе Российского инвестиционного форума в Сочи рассказала о влиянии организации школьного пространства на развитие индивидуальности ребенка и отметила, что пришло время отказаться от прямоугольных классов.

"Неправильно у нас классы сконструированы, они у нас все прямоугольные. Потому что есть привычка, что учитель стоит впереди, и за ним висит доска, а все детишки сидят рядами, как мы учились в детстве. Чтобы формировать проектный подход, чтобы выстраивать команду и вести к достижению цели, дети должны сидеть по-другому, и работа должна строиться иначе", - сказала вице-премьер  на сессии, посвященной проблемам образования.

По ее словам, учитель "не должен стоять у доски, это принципиальное изменение". "Кажется, что это формальность и нюанс, но это задаёт совершенно иное содержание самому образовательному процессу. Учитель становится не ментором, а он помогает ребенку развивать свою индивидуальность и талант, и это абсолютно новое направление в системе образования", - сказала Голодец.

Как пояснили ТАСС в пресс-службе вице-премьера, форма класса должна быть такой, чтобы можно было рассаживать учеников в разных конфигурациях в зависимости от учебной задачи. Идеальным вариантом считается квадрат.

"Готовы ли мы к такой постановке вопроса и как перейти из одной точки в другую? Я думаю, это самый сложный сегодня вопрос. Но я думаю, что у нас в РФ есть огромные предпосылки к этому. У нас много педагогов, которые ищут, понимают", - сказала Голодец.

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Общество - Голодец предлагает отказаться от прямоугольных классов в школах


"Рыжков приходит к Горбачеву:
- Михаил Сергеевич, куры в стране дохнут!
- Надо нарисовать перед каждой курицей черный квадрат.
Через неделю:
- Михаил Сергеевич, опять дохнут!
- Впишите в черный квадрат желтый треугольник.
Через неделю опять:
- Михаил Сергеевич, все равно дохнут!
- Тогда замените желтый на зеленый.
Через неделю снова приходит Рыжков:
- Михаил Сергеевич, все сдохли!
- Жаль... У меня еще столько было новых идей!"

Немного маразма - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147003]Что-то они опять кучно пошли с идеями))  Отливают в граниты, как всегда))  "Держитесь там.."))


"СОЧИ, 27 февраля. /ТАСС/. Вице-премьер РФ Ольга Голодец в ходе Российского инвестиционного форума в Сочи рассказала о влиянии организации школьного пространства на развитие индивидуальности ребенка и отметила, что пришло время отказаться от прямоугольных классов.

Поговаривают в науках, что самая идеальная форма - "форма яйца" (ударение на последнем слоге).
Оказывается виновата форма (прямоугольник), а не содержание... Шедевр.

----------


## OKA

> ..Оказывается виновата форма (прямоугольник), а не содержание... Шедевр.


Шедевр)) Наверное свои "семинары" в кубАх проводят)) Следующий этап после квадрата)) Типа 3D ))) А вещать с потолка, для креативу, и "в разных конфигурациях в зависимости от учебной задачи"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Гражданская инициативная группа «Морской Санкт-Петербург» направила министру обороны России, генералу армии Сергею Шойгу письмо с пометкой «лично». Подписантов тревожит «недопустимо низкое качество обновленной музейной экспозиции». В частности, то, что всемирно известный портрет погибшего в Цусимском бою командира «Авроры», капитана I ранга Е.Р. Егорьева, в рамке из пробитого японским снарядом куска брони и обрамлением из горелых досок палубы находится теперь в стеклянной витрине «на уровне пояса человека среднего роста».

«Как Вам известно, гордостью моряков и огромного числа соотечественников является находящийся в Санкт-Петербурге Центральный военно-морской музей (ЦВВМ)», — говорится в письме, которое есть в распоряжении «Известий». Далее перечисляется, что в ЦВММ насчитывается свыше 700 тыс. единиц хранения, а летом прошлого года после ремонта был возвращен на место «вечной стоянки» легендарный крейсер «Аврора» — филиал ЦВММ. Ряд претензий высказывается к деятельности военно-морского музея в целом, но основные — именно к музею на «Авроре».

Представитель «Морского Санкт-Петербурга» Владимир Бельков рассказал «Известиям», что к качеству ремонта «Авроры» ни у кого претензий нет, сам корабль производит хорошее впечатление.

— Нас поразило состояние именно музейной экспозиции, — пояснил он. — Размещать портрет погибшего командира на уровне пояса — в лучшем случае невежество, в худшем — оскорбление.

Не меньше ветераны возмущены и ошибками в аннотациях к экспонатам. Обновленная экспозиция действует уже полгода, с августа 2016-го, и за это время можно было бы исправить все ляпы.

— Мы наблюдали, как по музею шли две женщины. И одна спрашивала другую: а что, крейсер раньше назывался «Арора»? Некоторые посетители просто не знают, что было, а чего не было. И за такой музей становится стыдно, — сказал Владимир Бельков.

Еще одна претензия касается методических материалов на стендах. По мнению активистов, из-за недостатка экспонатов организаторы экспозиции решили обойтись справочными таблицами и картинками морских узлов, которые смотрелись бы уместно разве что в классах юных моряков.

— У Центрального военно-морского музея есть огромные фонды, и нам непонятно, почему оттуда нельзя было взять более интересные экспонаты, — рассказал Владимир Бельков. Также общественникам не нравятся общая «неряшливость в оформлении стендов», отсутствие расшифровки нумерации фотографий и отсутствие скамеек для посетителей.

Эти погрешности представители «Морского Санкт-Петербурга» не считают фатальными. По их словам, достаточно, чтобы два-три специалиста поработали над экспозицией в течение пары дней. Но на это нужна воля руководства. Чтобы проблемы не удалось замолчать, общественники направили письмо непосредственно министру обороны, а в музей на «Авроре» — его копию.

— Мы просим послать в музей проверку. В аппарат министра наше обращение уже поступило, в ближайшее время мы ждем ответа, — сказал Бельков.

Среди подписантов значатся ветераны Балтийского морского пароходства Геннадий Бубнов, Стэнли Курочкин и Борис Медведев, ветеран Северо-Западного речного пароходства Алексей Веселов и ветеран Вооруженных сил России, капитан I ранга Никита Поздняков.

Между тем советник губернатора Санкт-Петербурга, капитан I ранга запаса и ответственный секретарь попечительского совета крейсера «Авроры» Игорь Курдин отнесся к письму настороженно.

— Во-первых, такое впечатление, что эта гражданская инициативная группа была создана только с одной целью — написать это письмо. Я уже больше 20 лет руковожу петербургским клубом моряков-подводников, являюсь членом многих известных общественных организаций военно-морской направленности. И я не слышал ни об этой группе, ни об этих уважаемых людях, — отметил Игорь Курдин.

Он также рассказал, что поговорил с руководством музея и командиром крейсера «Аврора». Оказалось, что они готовы общаться с людьми, у которых есть конструктивные предложения по экспозиции. При этом в книге отзывов нет практически ни одного негативного замечания.

— Предела совершенству нет. Мне тоже что-то нравится, а что-то не очень. Странно то, что вместо обращения непосредственно в музей гражданская инициативная группа через голову пишет письма в Москву, — сказал Игорь Курдин.

Он отметил, что портрет бывшего командира «Авроры» Егорьева висел на переборке, а сейчас находится в витрине и ниже, чем раньше. Сделано это было, чтобы защитить его от времени.

— Сейчас портрет за стеклом и будет дольше сохраняться. Не спорю, возможно, и стоит что-то поменять местами, но это явно не повод для таких писем. Я считаю их не конструктивными и призванными дестабилизировать ситуацию в музее, — уверен Игорь Курдин.

Как выяснили «Известия», на этапе ремонта предстоящие изменения «Авроры» обсуждались с представителями военно-морской общественности. Часть предложений активистов была принята."

Сергею Шойгу пожаловались на «Аврору» - Известия

Странно было бы, если бы не обратились к Министру, с просьбой послать проверку. Сами себя не проверяют)) Видимо в очередном датском королевстве "не всё в порядке"))

----------


## OKA

"В Москве на Красной Площади прошла в 14-й раз уже традиционная акция "2 гвоздики товарищу Сталину".
Акция как обычно носит внеполитический характер - простые граждане, которые считают это нужным, скидываются на красные гвоздики которые возлагают на могилу Сталина у Красной Стены в день его рождения и день смерти."






2 гвоздики товарищу Сталину - Colonel Cassad



Не мироточит, слава богу, как некоторые))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-3LOgLAI2E

2 гвоздики товарищу Сталину - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

Москва. 7 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Осужденная за госизмену Оксана Севастиди, которая во вторник была помилована президентом РФ, намерена добиваться отмены приговора, сообщил "Интерфаксу" ее адвокат Евгений Смирнов.
"Мы приветствуем решение президента о помиловании, но продолжать добиваться пересмотра приговора все-таки планируем, так как хотим добиться оправдательного приговора", - сказал Смирнов.
Он отметил, что Севастиди "освободили, но ее не признали невиновной". "Мы настаиваем на ее полной невиновности", - добавил Смирнов. По его словам, Севастиди намерена участвовать в заседании Верховного суда РФ, намеченном на 15 марта.

Краснодарский краевой суд 3 марта 2016 года признал Севастиди виновной в государственной измене (ст.275 УК РФ) и приговорил к 7 годам лишения свободы за то, что в 2008 году, находясь в Сочи, она направила sms-сообщение своему приятелю в Грузии о передвижении военной техники в направлении Абхазии.

P.S. Видимо, просто очень переживала за приятеля (как вариант)...

----------


## Avia M

Актуально?

САНКТ-ПЕТЕРБУРГ, 18 марта. /ТАСС/. Жители Санкт-Петербурга пришли в субботу к 14:00 мск на Марсово поле в центре города на градозащитный митинг, среди тем которого - передача Исаакиевского собора в пользование Русской православной церкви (РПЦ), передает корреспондент ТАСС с места событий. Мероприятие согласовано властями Петербурга.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Петербурге проходит согласованный митинг против передачи Исаакиевского собора РПЦ - Общество - ТАСС

Далее.

Москва. 18 марта. INTERFAX.RU - Столичные власти не намерены пересматривать свой отказ в согласовании марша против коррупции, запланированного оппозиционером Алексеем Навальным и его сторонниками на 26 марта в Москве, заявил глава департамента региональной безопасности и противодействия коррупции Москвы Владимир Черников.

http://www.interfax.ru/moscow/554249

----------


## Avia M

Будем спать спокойно...

МОСКВА, 21 марта. /ТАСС/. Сумма долга Российской Федерации перед Боснией и Герцеговиной по расчетам, связанным с товарооборотом между бывшим СССР и бывшей СФРЮ, в пересчете составила $125,2 млн.
Это последний долг СССР, и он будет выплачен в течение 45 дней, сообщил журналистам замминистра финансов РФ Сергей Сторчак.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Россия расплатится по последнему долгу бывшего СССР в течение 45 дней - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Всё по честному...

МОСКВА, 1 апреля. /ТАСС/. Экс-руководителю департамента имущественных отношений Минобороны РФ Евгении Васильевой, осужденной за хищения, возвращено имущество, ранее находившееся под арестом. Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник, знакомый с ситуацией.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Источник: Евгении Васильевой возвращено имущество, арестованное по делу «Оборонсервиса» - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Nazar

Да хватит украинские фейки распространять. Думал хоть сюда не дойдет..
Не забывайте, сегодня первое апреля и никто, никакое имущество Васильевой не возвращал.

----------


## Avia M

> Да хватит украинские фейки распространять. Думал хоть сюда не дойдет..
> Не забывайте, сегодня первое апреля и никто, никакое имущество Васильевой не возвращал.


Согласен! "Мельчает" ТАСС...
Делает заявление, не похожее на опровержение.


МОСКВА, 1 апреля. /ТАСС/. Следственный комитет заявил, что арест с имущества бывшего директора департамента имущественных отношений Минобороны РФ по делу "Оборонсервиса" не снимался.

"Распространяемая в СМИ информация со ссылкой на неизвестные источники якобы о возврате Евгении Васильевой арестованного имущества не соответствуют действительности.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/proisshestviya/4144845

----------


## Mig

> Согласен! "Мельчает" ТАСС...
> Делает заявление, не похожее на опровержение.
> 
> 
> МОСКВА, 1 апреля. /ТАСС/. Следственный комитет заявил, что арест с имущества бывшего директора департамента имущественных отношений Минобороны РФ по делу "Оборонсервиса" не снимался.
> 
> "Распространяемая в СМИ информация со ссылкой на неизвестные источники якобы о возврате Евгении Васильевой арестованного имущества не соответствуют действительности.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> СК опроверг информацию о снятии ареста с имущества Васильевой по делу «Оборонсервиса» - Происшествия - ТАСС


с 1-м апреля!

----------


## Avia M

Ужас!

В вагоне метро на станции "Сенная площадь" в Санкт-Петербурге прогремел взрыв. Источник ТАСС в правоохранительных органах сообщил, что, по предварительным данным, погибли 10 человек.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Взрыв в метро Санкт-Петербурга. Хроника событий - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Nazar

> Ужас!
> 
> В вагоне метро на станции "Сенная площадь" в Санкт-Петербурге прогремел взрыв. Источник ТАСС в правоохранительных органах сообщил, что, по предварительным данным, погибли 10 человек.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Взрыв в метро Санкт-Петербурга. Хроника событий - Происшествия - ТАСС


На Восстания еще одну разминируют.

----------


## Nazar

Смотрим станцию метро и дату публикации...
Прикольные картинки. Выпуск 2305 » Невседома - жизнь полна развлечений

----------


## OKA

Много фото на тему и слухи ОБС :

https://vk.com/spb_today


На ТАСС:

Взрыв в метро Санкт-Петербурга. Хроника событий - Происшествия - ТАСС

"Информация о несработавшем взрывном устройстве не подтвердилась

В метро Петербурга был найден бесхозный предмет, данные о том, что это могло быть взрывное устройство, не подтвердились, рассказал РИА Новости источник."

https://ria.ru/incidents/20170403/1491351428.html





Надеюсь, когда тварей устроивших эту беду отловят, с ними церемониться, после суда, не будут, как с токийским газовым ублюдком.

----------


## Avia M

Поддержим...

----------


## Avia M

Сложно комментировать...

МОСКВА, 13 апреля. /ТАСС/. Европейский суд по правам человека (ЕСПЧ) вынес решение по жалобам родственников жертв теракта в Беслане, обязав Россию выплатить истцам около €3 млн. Соответствующее решение было опубликовано на сайте суда.
"Суд постановил, что Россия должна выплатить заявителям в общей сложности €2,995 млн в качестве возмещения морального ущерба, а также €88 тыс.представителям истцов в качестве возмещения судебных издержек", - говорится в пресс-релизе суда.
В деле, которое касается террористической атаки в городе Беслан в Северной Осетии в сентябре 2004 года, фигурируют 409 истцов, в числе которых члены семей погибших в результате захвата заложников и последовавшего штурма людей, а также сами заложники, получившие ранения.
Истцы подали жалобу по ряду статей Европейской конвенции по правам человека. "Опираясь на статью 2 (о праве на жизнь), заявители утверждают, что государство не выполнило своих обязательств, чтобы защитить жертв, и что расследование событий было неполным. Некоторые истцы также считают, что операция по освобождению заложников была недостаточно проработана и что смерти людей были вызваны необоснованным применением силы властями", - сообщили в секретариате ЕСПЧ.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ЕСПЧ обязал Россию выплатить около €3 млн по делу о теракте в Беслане - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Настоящий губернатор!...

НОВОСИБИРСК, 19 апреля. /ТАСС/. Губернатор Новосибирской области Владимир Городецкий отменил вызвавшее негативную реакцию общественности решение о повышении тарифов на жилищно-коммунальные услуги (ЖКУ) в регионе на 15% вместо установленных 4%. Об этом он сообщил журналистам.
"Мной подписано сегодня постановление о внесении изменений в тарифные индексы. С 1 июля плата повысится на 4% в Новосибирске и во всех районах области", - сказал он.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Новосибирский губернатор отменил повышение тарифов на коммунальные услуги в регионе на 15% - Сибирь - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Ровно 324 года назад, 19 апреля 1783 года, Екатерина II издала манифест о присоединении Крыма к России...

«Крым Ваш». Как Екатерина II впервые присоединила полуостров к России | ОБЩЕСТВО: События | ОБЩЕСТВО | АиФ Крым

----------


## Казанец

В то время захват Крыма и его последующее присоединение/обживание происходили бы сложнее и дольше, если бы не одно обстоятельство: усилиями русской тайной дипломатии и спецслужб в последние годы нахождения Крыма под властью Турции крымские татары с большим энтузиазмом резали турок. Массово. Понятно, что татарам что-то пообещали и сколько-то заплатили. Так или иначе, турок в Крыму не осталось вовсе. Совсем-совсем. В отличие от, скажем, Грузии.

----------


## Avia M

Догоним и перегоним...

МОСКВА, 23 апр – РИА Новости. В США в первом квартале 2017 года стоимость автомобильного бензина стала ниже, чем в России. Таковы данные исследования, проведенного агентством Bloomberg.

https://ria.ru/economy/20170423/1492918714.html

----------


## Avia M

Почти половина россиян не хотят видеть Дмитрия Медведева на посту премьер-министра России. За его отставку высказались 45% респондентов. Об этом свидетельствуют результаты опроса, проведенного в апреле «Левада-центром».
"Левада": Почти половина россиян желает отставки Медведева - Общество - МК

P.S. Несмотря на то, что его периодически показывают по ТВ...

----------


## Казанец

Видимо, не одному мне хочется сказать, видя эту рожу в экране: "Дядя, сделай лицо попроще! Мы же все заем, кто ты и что ты есть".

----------


## OKA

> Видимо, не одному мне хочется сказать, видя эту рожу в экране: "Дядя, сделай лицо попроще! Мы же все заем, кто ты и что ты есть".





> Почти половина россиян не хотят видеть Дмитрия Медведева на посту премьер-министра России. За его отставку высказались 45% респондентов. Об этом свидетельствуют результаты опроса, проведенного в апреле «Левада-центром».
> "Левада": Почти половина россиян желает отставки Медведева - Общество - МК
> 
> P.S. Несмотря на то, что его периодически показывают по ТВ...



Каждый день, Карл!  :Biggrin:  По всем каналам))

У него обеспеченное настоящее и перспективное будущее)) 

Кого на его место? Кириенко?  Кудрина? Дворковича? Улюкаева? Касьянова?  )) Братков Навальных?  Машу Гайдар за фамилию? Лидеров думской "оппозиции" ?  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

На своём месте сидит. Каков поп, таков и приход))

----------


## Avia M

> На своём месте сидит.


Достойный отпор... :Smile: 

Глава кабинета министров РФ Дмитрий Медведев не намерен придавать значения политически ангажированным социологическим опросам. Об этом сообщила журналистам пресс-секретарь премьера Наталья Тимакова, комментируя по их просьбе публикацию "Левада-центром" исследования, согласно которому число тех, кто поддерживает работу руководителя правительства, сократилось.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Тимакова: Медведев не придает значения соцопросам, проведенным по политическому заказу - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Достойный отпор...
> 
> Глава кабинета министров РФ Дмитрий Медведев не намерен придавать значения политически ангажированным социологическим опросам. Об этом сообщила журналистам пресс-секретарь премьера Наталья Тимакова, комментируя по их просьбе публикацию "Левада-центром" исследования, согласно которому число тех, кто поддерживает работу руководителя правительства, сократилось.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Тимакова: Медведев не придает значения соцопросам, проведенным по политическому заказу - Политика - ТАСС


"Мы за всё хорошее..." и т.д.  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Писатель Михаил Веллер устроил скандал на радиостанции «Эхо Москвы», облив водой ведущую программы «Особое мнение» Ольгу Бычкову и швырнув в нее кружку. Видеозапись инцидента была опубликована в Twitter-аккаунте @Russia_calls.

Веллер рассказывает о ходе президентской гонки во Франции и просит не перебивать его. После того как Бычкова заявляет, что будет «время от времени задавать вопросы», писатель отбрасывает в сторону микрофон, выплескивает на ведущую воду, бросает в нее кружку и покидает студию.

В марте Веллер бросил стакан в ведущего программы «Право голоса» Романа Бабаяна во время дискуссии о положении русских, проживающих в странах Балтии. «К счастью, Бабаян отделался мокрым костюмом, стакан разбился, ударившись об пол, а Веллер покинул студию, ругаясь и проклиная передачу и всех нас», — рассказал свидетель конфликта правозащитник Дмитрий Линтер."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/04/27/vellerrage/

Балагурят меж собой  :Biggrin:    "Скандал в благородном семействе"))

Эдак его в приличные демш. СМДИ приглашать перестанут))

----------


## Avia M

> Эдак его в приличные демш. СМДИ приглашать перестанут))


А мож наоборот, нарасхват пойдёт... :Smile:  Малахов и тот сдался, "даёшь "мордобойрейтинг".

----------


## Avia M

Нонсенс...

Несанкционированная акция в центре Москвы прошла без нарушений

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Несанкционированная акция в центре Москвы прошла без нарушений - Общество - ТАСС

----------


## Казанец

> Писатель Михаил Веллер устроил скандал на радиостанции «Эхо Москвы», облив водой ведущую программы «Особое мнение» Ольгу Бычкову и швырнув в нее кружку.


Ничего не поделаешь - возраст, старческая деменция. Жаль, прикольный дядечка был. Лучше было его в какую-нибудь передачу к Лариной посадить. Старушка уже тоже явно из ума выжила (а может всегда такая была). А то посадили его к змеюке Бычковой, вот и довела старика. Специально. Явно ведь чувствовали/знали, что нездоров человек.

----------


## Казанец

А вот это тоже дурдом. Старческий маразм:
https://lenta.ru/news/2017/04/30/falshivka/
Интересно, стаканами скоро кидаться начнут?

----------


## Avia M

"И зазолотятся *там*"...

МОСКВА, 3 мая. /ТАСС/. Председатель комитета Совета Федерации по социальной политике Валерий Рязанский ("Единая Россия") в интервью "Российской газете" предположил, что в качестве меры по выводу самозанятых граждан из тени могут быть введены ограничения по выезду за границу. По его словам, согласно законодательству, из региональных бюджетов в Фонд обязательного медицинского страхования (ФОМС) поступают деньги за детей, студентов, инвалидов, а также "иных категорий граждан".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Совфеде предложили запретить самозанятым россиянам выезжать за границу - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

*В Киргизии*...

Премьер-министр России Дмитрий Медведев одобрил соглашение об урегулировании финансовых требований к Киргизии по кредитам.
Как сообщает «Газета.Ru», соответствующий документ размещён на официальном портале правовой информации. 

В документе говорится, что «по состоянию на 30 марта 2017 года сумма задолженности киргизской стороны перед российской стороной <...> составляет $240 млн».

Отмечается, что «100% суммы задолженности киргизской стороны перед российской стороной <...> подлежат единовременному списанию».

Списание задолженности производится в рамках оказания Россией официальной помощи развитию Киргизии.

----------


## Avia M

Эксперименты на... отдыхающих.

МОСКВА, 6 мая. /ТАСС/. Правительство внесло на рассмотрение в Госдуму законопроект о введении курортного сбора в Крыму, Алтайском, Краснодарском и Ставропольском краях. Соответствующий документ опубликован на сайте кабмина.
"Законопроектом предусматривается проведение с 1 января 2018 года по 31 декабря 2022 года включительно эксперимента по введению платы за пользование курортной инфраструктурой (далее - курортный сбор) в Республике Крым, Алтайском, Краснодарском и Ставропольском краях", - говорится в сообщении.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Кабмин внес в Госдуму законопроект о введении курортного сбора в Крыму и на Кубани - Общество - ТАСС

...пенсионерах.

МОСКВА, 5 мая — РИА Новости. Председатель совета фонда Центра стратегических разработок, бывший министр финансов Алексей Кудрин предложил сократить число пенсионеров на девять процентов, или на 3,87 миллиона человек. 

https://ria.ru/society/20170505/1493741421.html

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 6 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Шитов/. Известный американский актер и мастер боевых искусств Стивен Сигал с иронией воспринял известие о лишении его права въезда на Украину. Об этом ТАСС сообщила представитель актера.

"Кроме черного пояса у меня теперь есть еще и черный список", - привела она слова Сигала, пояснив, что актер имеет седьмой дан по айкидо. Других комментариев не последовало.

Ранее украинские СМИ сообщили о решении Службы безопасности Украины запретить Сигалу въезд в эту страну сроком на 5 лет.

В ноябре 2016 года Сигалу было предоставлено российское гражданство."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Стивен Сигал с иронией воспринял известие о лишении его права въезда на Украину - Культура - ТАСС

Вот интересно, шо там у цээуропэйцыв будет через 5 лет))




Познавательно :



http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3402504.html




https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051615497

----------


## Avia M

Также предлагается ввести специальный налог на малодетность (для бездетных не по медицинским показателям и для семей с одним ребенком) — его размер пока не определен...

https://izvestia.ru/news/699494

Помнится платил подобный налог (с интересным названием в народе). Имеется ли статистика его эффективности? Может и обсуждать нечего...

----------


## Avia M

Под колпаком у...

Министерство юстиции РФ разрабатывает базу данных о каждом россиянине, сообщила глава департамента правовой помощи и взаимодействия с судебной системой ведомства Александра Дронова.

Она отметила, что единый реестр населения создается совместно с Минфином и Федеральной налоговой службой, а подобные проекты давно существуют в других странах.
Минюст разрабатывает базу данных о каждом россиянине

----------


## OKA

> Под колпаком у...
> 
> Министерство юстиции РФ разрабатывает базу данных о каждом россиянине, сообщила глава департамента правовой помощи и взаимодействия с судебной системой ведомства Александра Дронова.
> 
> Она отметила, что единый реестр населения создается совместно с Минфином и Федеральной налоговой службой, а подобные проекты давно существуют в других странах.
> Минюст разрабатывает базу данных о каждом россиянине


Наверное только у них такой базы и нет  :Biggrin:   Главное , чтоб диски на рынках не в формате МП3 появились))


Что-то они озаботились социумом. Похоже таки задумались над передовым укроевропейским опытом, с поправкой на локализацию :


"Госдума займется профилактикой «культурного экстремизма»

При спикере Вячеславе Володине будет создан Совет по культуре, религии и межнациональным отношениям

В Госдуме появится Совет по культуре, религии и межнациональным отношениям, который будет работать при спикере Вячеславе Володине. Об этом «Известиям» сообщил собеседник, близкий к аппарату Госдумы. Ожидается, что совет займется вопросами «морального климата в обществе», «воспитания патриотизма» и профилактикой экстремизма в сфере культуры.

Советник председателя ГД на общественных началах, представитель Русской православной церкви Александр Щипков подтвердил «Известиям», что такой совет будет создан. Его состав и структура будут определены на совещании, которое пройдет в нижней палате на этой неделе.

Сейчас при спикере ГД уже работают два совета: по законодательному обеспечению развития цифровой экономики и по развитию городских территорий и общественных пространств. Третий совет — по культуре, религии и межнациональным отношениям — может быть создан уже на текущей неделе. Об этом «Известиям» рассказал собеседник, близкий к аппарату Госдумы, информацию подтвердил и советник спикера, представитель РПЦ Александр Щипков.

— Решение принято, такой совет будет создаваться, — заявил он. 

Состав и структура совета пока не определены. По словам Александра Щипкова, «нужно подождать какое-то количество времени».

— Когда станут известны имена, станет понятно, почему совет объединит три направления — культуру, религию и межнациональные отношения, — пояснил он «Известиям».

По мнению советника спикера ГД, создание подобных советов — «обычная практика». 

— Советы создаются, чтобы помогать председателю выполнять его прямые обязанности. Нужны помощники, нужны советники, нужна дискуссия — это обычные вещи, которые способствуют решению актуальных вопросов, — сказал он.

Напомним, что в Госдуме шестого созыва при экс-спикере Сергее Нарышкине работали восемь советов.

Советник спикера по культуре Иван Демидов (ранее в администрации президента он отвечал за взаимодействие с общественными и религиозными организациями, а затем перешел на работу в Минкультуры) также заявил «Известиям», что «слышал об этих планах». 

Эксперты полагают, что одним из направлений работы совета может стать тема профилактики экстремизма в культурной сфере.

— В последнее время вопросы культуры и религии в нашей стране пересекаются достаточно часто, иногда они бывают трудноразделимы, — отметил политолог Константин Калачев. — Поскольку культура и церковь занимаются проблемой духовности, то отдельная площадка, которая занималась бы только вопросами религии, имела бы слишком узкую специфику меж- и внутриконфессиональных проблем. 

Однако многое, по его словам, будет зависеть от экспертов, вошедших в совет.

Политолог Ростислав Туровский полагает, что совету необходимо сосредоточиться на пробелах в законодательном регулировании национальной и культурной политики государства.

— Будет неправильно, если в центре его внимания окажутся скандальные и резонансные сюжеты. Это уведет работу совета не в ту сторону, поскольку на него обрушится целый вал неоднозначных вопросов — от фильма «Матильда» и выступлений депутата Милонова до сюжета вокруг передачи церкви Исаакиевского собора, — полагает Ростислав Туровский.

Политолог Андрей Колядин считает, что тема религиозного экстремизма — «болезненная», но правильная.

— Именно на стыке межрелигиозных и межнациональных отношений возникают самые неразрешимые проблемы, которые заканчиваются иногда большой кровью. Например, тот же самый терроризм, — полагает эксперт. 


Организационное заседание совета пройдет на этой неделе в закрытом формате."

http://izvestia.ru/news/706631


Закрытый формат это 5+

Выйдут законы культурные, выйдет какой нить персонаж и скажет : "Баста , карапузики, кончилися танцы"))   Хрен в прачечную дозвонишься))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqDDfs7C-BE

----------


## Avia M

> Ожидается, что совет займется вопросами «морального климата в обществе», «воспитания патриотизма» и профилактикой экстремизма в сфере культуры.


Не припозднились ли? И вообще, это "поприще" КГБ... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> ..Ожидается, что совет займется вопросами «морального климата в обществе», «воспитания патриотизма» и профилактикой экстремизма в сфере культуры...
> 
> Не припозднились ли? ..


Возможно речь шла о т.н. "высшем обществе" ?   :Biggrin:  

Партсобрания партий там всяких разных , с "пропесочиванием" за залёты  :Biggrin:  Ну там типа автО, суперскорости... 

Ну или там "балы, банкиры , юнкерА", и хруст хранцузской булки )) За бугром, на отдыхе, после трудов на благо, так скать))

----------


## Avia M

> после трудов на благо, так скать))


Почти в тему. :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 16 мая. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин наделил Федеральную службу безопасности (ФСБ) России правом изымать земельные участки и расположенные на них объекты недвижимого имущества для государственных нужд.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Путин наделил ФСБ правом изымать земельные участки и объекты имущества для госнужд - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

Украинизация на марше :



"Как сообщает корреспондент ИА «Тульские новости», в эти минуты с верхней части фасада здания ДКЖ в Туле рабочие отбивают лепнину с советской символикой.

В неофициальном разговоре источник ИА «Тульские новости» сообщил, что происходящее может быть связано со сменой собственника здания.

Напомним, 27 марта губернатор Тульской области Алексей Дюмин провёл рабочее совещание по вопросу передачи объектов ОАО «РЖД» в муниципальную и региональную собственность.

Открывая совещание, Алексей Дюмин отметил, что на повестке дня стоит вопрос по передаче ряда социально - значимых объектов из собственности ОАО «РЖД» в региональную и муниципальную собственность.

В ходе совещания был затронут вопрос по передаче в региональную собственность здания ДКЖ в Туле и создания на его базе молодёжного центра – Дворца молодёжи. Глава региона подчеркнул, что в учреждении культуры в настоящее время работает 16 творческих коллективов, и все они должны быть сохранены.

Юлия Вепринцева сообщила, что будущий Дворец молодёжи – социально значимый объект. На его базе будут осуществлять деятельность студенческие отряды, патриотические клубы, общественные организации. Кружки и секции ДКЖ продолжат свою работу. Основной деятельностью Дворца молодёжи станет развитие творческого и интеллектуального потенциала юных жителей региона."

В Туле со здания ДКЖ рабочие сбивают барельефы с советской символикой. Фото Тульские новости

И это в Городе-Герое! 

"Патриотические клубы"- чО, "патриотизировать" будут интересно?  "Нашему молодому государству 20 лет"))

Пусть Медведев больше не врет, мама! - Colonel Cassad

В газете статья от 15 мая, наверное всё уже "дикамунизиравали".




19 мая- День Пионерии! ))

Известный клип на отличную песню : 





В обсуждении есть схема повязывания пионерского галстука))


http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic1600104.html


"День пионерии   19 мая  пятница

Он отмечается ещё и по сегодняшний день, это был когда-то замечательный праздник… Но какое буйное несоответствие видим, когда далеко не в каждом городе и деревне человек повязывает себе на шею красный галстук и идет делать обычные для себя дела. А ими были: помощь старшим, сбор макулатуры или металлолома, пионерский сбор на определенную местную тему или посвященный знаменательной личности.

День пионерии официально отмечался в СССР 19 мая. Главное – все были вместе и заодно…

С каким наслаждением до дыр в страницах перечитывали «Тимура и его команду» Аркадия Гайдара, как ненавидели Мальчиша-Плохиша, предавшего красноармейцев буржуинам, с какой дрожью в сердце смотрели кинофильмы, где немцы вели на казнь пионеров-героев…

Всё это в истории государства, в памяти тысяч людей, помнивших, что «Красный галстук» имеет такой же цвет, как и государственный флаг страны, треугольничек, его частица, обязывающая каждого быть защитником всего доброго и прекрасного.
Увы, развал Союза стал причиной распада всех славных дел, находок прошлого. Пострадала и ни в чем не повинная организация, которую сначала разогнали, а теперь всеми силами пытаются восстановить. Увы, в одну реку дважды не входят… Потерянного не вернуть, на смену ему пришли бродяжничество, безграмотность, хамство, неуважение старших, пренебрежительное отношение к саму святому-Родине!

С 1922 года Всесоюзная Ленинская пионерская организация отмечала день своего рождения. Единицы отмечают и сейчас, порой даже под девизом «За Родину, добро и справедливость». Но за словами этими ничего не стоит. И только к чести Севастополя грохот барабанов и пение пионерских горнов громогласно звучат и сегодня. Это единственный город, оставшийся верным идее до конца!

Не понять этого сегодняшней ребятне. Не увидеть тех яростных споров на сборах, не почувствовать тяжесть в теле, дрожь, когда произносишь перед выстроившимся перед тобой товарищами торжественные слова клятвы. И всё это под реющим алым полотнищем: «…торжественно обещаю: горячо любить свою Родину, жить, учиться и бороться, как завешал Великий Ленин!..»
Нет. Не вернуть такого никогда. Немного жаль. Ведь именно с этого начиналась для нас всех РОДИНА!

С днём пионерии! С днём памяти о прошедших годах!"

http://www.rusevents.ru/prazdnik/den-pionerii/


"19 мая - День Детства (День Пионерии) в Севастополе

День Детства (День Пионерии) как и в старые добрые советские времена в Севастополе отмечается грандиозным шествием учащихся средних школ и представителей детских организаций города.

Панорамы и фото Дня Пионерии в Севастополе"

Здесь :

http://virtual-sevastopol.ru/denpionerov.html




Даже нынешние постельцинские государствоустроители прочухали , что без молодёжной организации далеко не уедешь. 
Ну вот и "играют , как могут" )) В разного рода "ваши" и "армии")) 

"А потом вещи пропадают"  :Biggrin:   : https://lenta.ru/news/2017/03/13/drokova/

А депутаты в Киев(и не только) сбегают, наплевав на партпринадлежность)) 

http://sadalskij.livejournal.com/3079649.html#comments

"Казалось бы, причём здесь..."  -Ржевский, молчать!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"На тему различного идиотизма, подмены понятий, девочек-дизайнеров и прочего на День Победы."







Об "идиотизмах" Дня Победы - Colonel Cassad

Известные беды советского общества- "заорганизованность" и "показуха", играют новыми красками в современном, российском обществе))

Смешно и глупо выглядит))

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 31 мая. INTERFAX.RU — Минэкономразвития составило целевой вариант макропрогноза на 2035 год, по которому реальные доходы населения вернутся к уровню 2013 года только к 2022 году, сообщили в среду «Ведомости».

" Доходы россиян вернутся к докризисному уровню только в 2022 году, а пенсии – никогда

Минэкономразвития рассчитывает на замораживание реального роста пенсий до 2035 года ..."

https://www.vedomosti.ru/economics/a...hodi-vernutsya

 При этом пенсии даже к 2035 году останутся ниже докризисного уровня.

Прогноз министерства предполагает экономический рост выше среднемирового и удачные реформы. Главными источниками роста экономики должны стать повышение количества занятых, инвестиционная активность и улучшение производительности труда. Кроме того, пенсионный возраст повысят до 65 лет для мужчин и до 63 лет для женщин.

По плану доля пенсионеров сократится с 35% до 22%. Но реальный рост пенсий будет почти незаметным. Более того — до 2022 года в реальном выражении они будут сокращаться.

Перспективы работающего населения лучше. К 2035 году зарплаты должны увеличиться на 56,5%.

Ранее «Центр стратегических разработок» Алексея Кудрина представил президенту Владимиру Путину экономическую программу развития России. Сам Кудрин заявил, что при повышении пенсионного возраста пенсии должны вырасти на 30%."

https://news.mail.ru/economics/29925050/?frommail=1


Вот-те раз! )) А говорили "потерял доверие" )) Блин, кризисы-то уж лет 40 успешно идут)) Периодичски))

А перспективы-то !!! "экономический рост выше среднемирового и удачные реформы..."  )) ".удачные" ))

"Хорошего вам настроения", удачных вам реформ)))

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 31 мая. /ТАСС/. Министерство обороны РФ разработало проект поправок в законодательство, согласно которому российских военнослужащих и иностранцев-контрактников могут обязать предоставлять в уполномоченный орган информацию, размещенную ими в интернете в общем доступе. Об этом сообщается на официальном портале нормативных правовых актов.

Проект предполагает "правовое регулирование отношений, возникающих при размещении военнослужащими или гражданами (иностранными гражданами), поступающими на военную службу по контракту, в информационно-телекоммуникационной сети интернет своих персональных данных, а также иных сведений, сделанных ими общедоступными".

Кругом заинтересованных лиц называются структуры военного управления, воинские части, организации ВС РФ, подразделения военной полиции, комиссариаты.

Проект находится на стадии общественного обсуждения, которое, предположительно, завершится в июне. Планируемый срок вступления проекта нормативного правового акта в силу - январь 2018 года."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Российских военных могут обязать отчитываться о публикациях в интернете - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Как стало известно "Ъ", сотрудники ФСБ, задержав 25 мая четверых участников запрещенной в России организации "Исламское государство", предотвратили целую серию терактов в Москве. Их первой целью, согласно показаниям боевиков, должен был стать ресторан, в котором "едят свинину кафиры", а второй — пассажиры на станции метро "Теплый Стан". С помощью взрывов, заказы на которые поступили из Сирии, террористы рассчитывали сорвать проведение в столице Кубка конфедерации по футболу.

Террористы остановились на «Теплом Стане» – Газета Коммерсантъ № 97 (6091) от 02.06.2017

Видимо не всех "Калибры" достают...

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Мария Захарова и финский журналист.

----------


## Let_nab

*"Коммерсант" узнал о массовой утечке российских пилотов в Азию* 

Ссылка - "Коммерсант" узнал о массовой утечке российских пилотов в Азию

За два с половиной года более 300 пилотов российских авиакомпаний уехали работать за границу, еще 400 сейчас находятся "в процессе оформления документов", сообщает в пятницу "Коммерсант" со ссылкой на свои источники в отрасли.

В основном уезжают высококвалифицированные специалисты с отличным знанием английского языка - командиры и командиры-инструкторы. По сведениям издания, утечка кадров затронула такие компании, как S7, "Уральские авиалинии", "Волга-Днепр" и "ВИМ-Авиа". Из последней ушло сразу 12 пилотов, что могло стать причиной масштабных сбоев в графике полетов этой компании, которые начались в мае.

Новую работу российские специалисты находят в основном в Азии - Китае, Корее и Вьетнаме. Из-за ослабления рубля зарплаты там выше российских примерно в четыре раза ( от $17-25 тыс.) при менее напряженном графике (80 часов налета вместо 90 в РФ). Кроме того, там нет квот для пилотов-иностранцев, и рекрутинговые агентства активно ищут кадры в России и других странах, отдавая предпочтение сотрудникам с налетом от 2,5 тысяч часов.

В Минтрансе и ряде авиакомпаний "Коммерсанту" подтвердили отток кадров и заявили, что ищут пути решения проблемы. В частности, в "Аэрофлоте" рассказали, что уже пять раз повышали зарплату, но больше не собираются этого делать, так как сейчас командир воздушного судна получает 470 тыс. рублей в месяц, а инструктор - 500 тыс.. Другим вариантом выхода из сложившейся ситуации может стать расширение квоты по найму иностранных пилотов, которая сейчас составляет 200 человек в год.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

Протестная акция на Тверской в фотографиях: dervishv

"Онижэдети"  :Biggrin: 

Реконам мероприятие обломали...

----------


## Avia M

> Реконам мероприятие обломали...


...и коррупцию не победили...

----------


## OKA

> ...и коррупцию не победили...


От жэж блин)) Борцуны  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> От жэж блин)) Борцуны


"Дык как жувачки с пряниками подвезут, так продолжуть"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

22 июня 1941 года — годовщина начала Великой Отечественной войны

"Севастополь первым встретил удар врага. 22 июня 1941 года в 3 часа 13 минут в ночном небе Севастополя появились вражеские самолеты. Они сбрасывали на фарватер и бухту новейшие магнитно-акустические морские мины, стараясь закупорить корабли в бухте, чтобы затем ударами бомбардировщиков уничтожить их. Одна из сброшенных на парашюте мин упала у памятника Затопленным кораблям, другая на улице Подгорной (ныне ул. Нефедова). Появились первые жертвы войны и первые сбитые самолеты. А страна в это время еще мирно спала, не ведая, что и на нашу землю пришло лихолетье Второй мировой войны..."

Полностью здесь :

22 июня 1941 года — годовщина начала Великой Отечественной войны | Примечания. Новости Севастополя и Крыма



"«Памяти севастопольцев первых жертв Великой Отечественной Войны среди мирного населения погибших и раненых здесь на ул. Подгорной 22 июня 1941 года в 3 часа 48 минут при взрыве магнитной мины сброшенной с германского самолета минировавшего бухту»

Немецкая авиацияНемецкая авиация в 03 часа 22 минуты совершила налет на наш город с целью уничтожения и блокирования кораблей черноморского флота. Благодаря подвигу севастопольских зенитчиков, немцам не удалось заблокировать севастопольские бухты. В течение длительного времени самолеты противника пытались заминировать главный фарватер. Фашистскими войсками были впервые применены новейшие магнито-акустические мины, способы борьбы с которыми не были в то время известны.

Такая мина и взорвалась на улице Подгорной (сейчас Нефедова), попав в жилой дом под номером 28. От взрыва на Подгорной погиб 21 человек, около 200 получили ранения. Наши горожане стали первыми жертвами фашистов в Советском Союзе. Для них война закончилась, еще не начавшись…"

22 июня 1941 года. Севастополь, первая кровь - Севастопольские новости


Памятка для забывчивых :

"Граждане и гражданки Советского Союза!

Советское правительство и его глава тов. Сталин поручили мне сделать следующее заявление:

Сегодня, в 4 часа утра, без предъявления каких-либо претензий к Советскому Союзу, без объявления войны, германские войска напали на нашу страну, атаковали наши границы во многих местах и подвергли бомбежке со своих самолетов наши города - Житомир, Киев, Севастополь, Каунас и некоторые другие, причем убито и ранено более двухсот человек. Налеты вражеских самолетов и артиллерийский обстрел были совершены также с румынской и финляндской территории.

Это неслыханное нападение на нашу страну является беспримерным в истории цивилизованных народов вероломством. Нападение на нашу страну произведено, несмотря на то, что между СССР и Германией заключен договор о ненападении и Советское правительство со всей добросовестностью выполняло все условия этого договора. Нападение на нашу страну совершено, несмотря на то, что за все время действия этого договора германское правительство ни разу не могло предъявить ни одной претензии к СССР по выполнению договора. Вся ответственность за это разбойничье нападение на Советский Союз целиком и полностью падает на германских фашистских правителей.

Уже после совершившегося нападения германский посол в Москве Шуленбург в 5 часов 30 минут утра сделал мне, как народному комиссару иностранных дел, заявление от имени своего правительства о том, что Германское правительство решило выступить с войной против СССР в связи с сосредоточением частей Красной Армии у восточной германской границы.

В ответ на это мною от имени Советского правительства было заявлено, что до последней минуты Германское правительство не предъявляло никаких претензий к Советскому правительству, что Германия совершила нападение на СССР, несмотря на миролюбивую позицию Советского Союза, и что тем самым фашистская Германия является нападающей стороной.

По поручению Правительства Советского Союза я должен также заявить, что ни в одном пункте наши войска и наша авиация не допустили нарушения границы и поэтому сделанное сегодня утром заявление румынского радио, что якобы советская авиация обстреляла румынские аэродромы, является сплошной ложью и провокацией. Такой же ложью и провокацией является вся сегодняшняя декларация Гитлера, пытающегося задним числом состряпать обвинительный материал насчет несоблюдения Советским Союзом советско-германского пакта.

Теперь, когда нападение на Советский Союз уже свершилось, Советским правительством дан нашим войскам приказ - отбить разбойничье нападение и изгнать германские войска с территории нашей родины.

Эта война навязана нам не германским народом, не германскими рабочими, крестьянами и интеллигенцией, страдания которых мы хорошо понимаем, а кликой кровожадных фашистских правителей Германии, поработивших французов, чехов, поляков, сербов, Норвегию, Бельгию, Данию, Голландию, Грецию и другие народы.

Правительство Советского Союза выражает непоколебимую уверенность в том, что наши доблестные армия и флот и смелые соколы Советской авиации с честью выполнят долг перед родиной, перед советским народом, и нанесут сокрушительный удар агрессору.

Не первый раз нашему народу приходится иметь дело с нападающим зазнавшимся врагом. В свое время на поход Наполеона в Россию наш народ ответил отечественной войной и Наполеон потерпел поражение, пришел к своему краху. То же будет и с зазнавшимся Гитлером, объявившим новый поход против нашей страны. Красная Армия и весь наш народ вновь поведут победоносную отечественную войну за Родину, за честь, за свободу.

Правительство Советского Союза выражает твердую уверенность в том, что все население нашей страны, все рабочие, крестьяне и интеллигенция, мужчины и женщины отнесутся с должным сознанием к своим обязанностям, к своему труду. Весь наш народ теперь должен быть сплочен и един, как никогда. Каждый из нас должен требовать от себя и от других дисциплины, организованности, самоотверженности, достойной настоящего советского патриота, чтобы обеспечить все нужды Красной Армии, флота и авиации, чтобы обеспечить победу над врагом.

Правительство призывает вас, граждане и гражданки Советского Союза, еще теснее сплотить свои ряды вокруг нашей славной большевистской партии, вокруг нашего Советского правительства, вокруг нашего великого вождя тов. Сталина.

Наше дело правое. Враг будет разбит. Победа будет за нами"

Выступление В. М. Молотова по радио 22 июня 1941 года .



22 июня - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Иваныч

Премьер-министр Биньямин Нетаньяху (Benjamin Netanyahu) в среду вызвал скандал, заявив, что идею уничтожить европейское еврейство внушил Гитлеру иерусалимский муфтий Хадж Амин аль-Хусейни (Haj Amin al-Husseini). По словам Нетаньяху, *лидер нацистов исходно не собирался убивать евреев, а хотел только их изгнать.* 

Выступая в Иерусалиме на Всемирном сионистском конгрессе, Нетаньяху рассказал о встрече Хусейни с Гитлером, состоявшейся в ноябре 1941 года: «Гитлер в то время не хотел уничтожать евреев. Он намеревался их изгнать. Но Хадж Амин аль-Хусейни пришел к Гитлеру и сказал: “Если вы их изгоните, они придут сюда (в Палестину)”». По словам Нетаньяху,Гитлер спросил, что же с ними делать, и муфтий ответил: «Сожгите их». 

Слова Нетаньяху сразу же вызвали в социальных сетях бурю, несмотря на то, что в 2012 году он уже сказал нечто подобное в Кнессете, назвав Хусейни «одним из главных архитекторов» окончательного решения.

Некоторые маргинальные историки Холокоста поддерживают идею о том, что уничтожение европейского еврейства инициировал Хусейни, однако большинство признанных ученых ее отрицают.

Недавно спор о роли Хусейни был упомянут в книге Барри Рубина (Barry Rubin) и Вольфганга Шваница (Wolfgang G. Schwanitz) «Нацисты, исламисты и создание современного Ближнего Востока» («Nazis, Islamists, and the Making of the Modern Middle East»). Рубин и Шваниц, как и Нетаньяху, напрямую увязывают поддержку, которую иерусалимский муфтий оказывал Гитлеру, и политику Организации освобождения Палестины при Ясире Арафате. 

Однако даже они не утверждают, что диалог, о котором говорил Нетаньяху, когда-либо имел место. По их мнению, Гитлер решил уничтожить евреев, так как он оказывал поддержку Хусейни, выступавшему против высылки евреев в будущее государство Израиль

http://www.haaretz.com/israel-news/1.68​1525 
http://www.inosmi.info/netanyakhu-g​...evreev.html​ 
http://inosmi.ru/world/20151022/2309668​10.html

Сегодня Владимир Соловьёв на Вести ФМ говорил, что если бы не евреи (Холокост),
то Запад оправдал бы Гитлера, как Бандеру, Шухевича или лесных братьев.
Но видимо ставки ещё выше.

----------


## OKA

> Премьер-министр Биньямин Нетаньяху (Benjamin Netanyahu) в среду вызвал скандал, заявив, что идею уничтожить европейское еврейство внушил Гитлеру иерусалимский муфтий Хадж Амин аль-Хусейни (Haj Amin al-Husseini). По словам Нетаньяху, *лидер нацистов исходно не собирался убивать евреев, а хотел только их изгнать.* 
> 
> Выступая в Иерусалиме на Всемирном сионистском конгрессе, Нетаньяху рассказал о встрече Хусейни с Гитлером, состоявшейся в ноябре 1941 года: «Гитлер в то время не хотел уничтожать евреев. Он намеревался их изгнать. Но Хадж Амин аль-Хусейни пришел к Гитлеру и сказал: “Если вы их изгоните, они придут сюда (в Палестину)”». По словам Нетаньяху,Гитлер спросил, что же с ними делать, и муфтий ответил: «Сожгите их». 
> 
> Слова Нетаньяху сразу же вызвали в социальных сетях бурю, несмотря на то, что в 2012 году он уже сказал нечто подобное в Кнессете, назвав Хусейни «одним из главных архитекторов» окончательного решения.
> 
> Некоторые маргинальные историки Холокоста поддерживают идею о том, что уничтожение европейского еврейства инициировал Хусейни, однако большинство признанных ученых ее отрицают.
> 
> Недавно спор о роли Хусейни был упомянут в книге Барри Рубина (Barry Rubin) и Вольфганга Шваница (Wolfgang G. Schwanitz) «Нацисты, исламисты и создание современного Ближнего Востока» («Nazis, Islamists, and the Making of the Modern Middle East»). Рубин и Шваниц, как и Нетаньяху, напрямую увязывают поддержку, которую иерусалимский муфтий оказывал Гитлеру, и политику Организации освобождения Палестины при Ясире Арафате. 
> ...


Видимо готовят глобальное переформатирование социумов. Ну или под "веществами".

Донбасская трагедия , т.е. геноцид под флагом бандеровщины -тому пример.


Вот те раз :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDSPyDFhlFQ

WTF ?

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

Как Китай строит цифровую диктатуру - bmpd

Фашизм, как он есть. Применить в нынешних условиях РФ- пиночетовщина раем покажется))

При этом :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3554458.html

Далай-Лама не дремлет)) Как в советское время(и не только), забугорные секты))

----------


## Avia M

Незримый бой...

МОСКВА, 28 июл — РИА Новости. Сотрудники ФСБ предотвратили крупные теракты в Санкт-Петербурге. Сотрудники спецслужб задержали семерых выходцев из Центральной Азии, которые, по версии следствия, готовили атаки на железнодорожном транспорте и в местах массового скопления людей.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/incidents/20170728/1499349270.html

----------


## OKA

http://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4210262.html




> Незримый бой...




"Пoзавчера в Мoскве тихo, без треска СМИ и фальшивых некрoлoгoв, ушёл из жизни мoй тoварищ и сoратник   -   герoй вoсстания 1993 гoда, наставник вoинoв, настoящий сoветский oфицер    -    лидер Сoюза сoветских oфицерoв Станислав Никoлаевич Терехoв. В 1993-м мы с ним сражались бoк o бoк, защищали страну и сoветскую власть, в 1999-м вместе вхoдили в рукoвoдствo "Сталинскoгo блoка за СССР"  на выбoрах, и дo пoследних дней Станислав, препoдаватель сувoрoвскoгo училища, вoспитывал мoлoдых патриoтoв и кoммунистoв, сам oставаясь мoлoдым, пo-юнoшески застенчивым, нo твёрдым и непреклoнным, кoгда речь захoдила o принципиальнoм."

Сегoдня Стас Терехoв был предан земле. Вечная ему память.

Лучше всегo o нем сегoдня написал Игoрь Мoлoтoв :  

Прощай, товарищ офицер! - Русская планета

...

----------


## OKA

"Бывший главком ВВС СССР и России, вице-президент Клуба военачальников РФ Петр Дейнекин скончался на 80-м году жизни дома от инфаркта миокарда..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Умер первый главком ВВС России - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> "Бывший главком ВВС СССР и России, вице-президент Клуба военачальников РФ Петр Дейнекин скончался на 80-м году жизни дома от инфаркта миокарда..."


Как же так?!...
Скорбная весть.


Первый главнокомандующий Военно-воздушными силами (ВВС) России с 1992 по 1998 годы Герой Российской Федерации генерал армии Петр Дейнекин и летчик-испытатель 1-го класса Валентин Лаврентьев выполнил пилотаж на военно-транспортном самолете «Дуглас» (Douglas DC-3) на авиационном фестивале «Форсаж» в парке «Патриот».

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...3f8ad18f65c400

----------


## OKA

"


МОСКВА, 22 авг — РИА Новости. Следственный комитет задержал известного режиссера Кирилла Серебренникова по подозрению в организации мошенничества в особо крупном размере.

"Главным управлением по расследованию особо важных дел СК России по подозрению в организации хищения не менее 68 миллионов рублей, выделенных в 2011-2014 годах на реализацию проекта "Платформа", задержан художественный руководитель московского театра "Гоголь-центр" Кирилл Серебренников", — рассказала журналистам официальный представитель СК Светлана Петренко.

По ее словам, следствие намерено предъявить Кириллу Серебренникову обвинение а также решить вопрос об избрании меры пресечения. Согласно Уголовному кодексу, вменяемое режиссеру преступление карается лишением свободы на срок до десяти лет со штрафом в миллион рублей или более."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/incidents/20170822/1500829178.html 




Представляю как он руководить ансамблем дырявых в тюрьме будет: gmorder

Либералы негодуе)) :

https://ria.ru/incidents/20170822/1500865430.html

Что скажет "Мадонна"? 

"Художника обидеть может каждый" ))

Допы :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3629593.html



Ещё про граждан государств)) Клуб "Уралочка" )) :



http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3629338.html

Ещё допы)) :



http://gmorder.livejournal.com/7159488.html

Невжели неполжывцы?  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Анекдоты про пессимистов

https://hi-tech.mail.ru/news/ceny_na...mogut_vyrasti/

https://news.mail.ru/economics/30776791/?frommail=1


"Пессимист:
- Хуже уже не будет...
Оптимист:
- Нет будет, будет!!! "

https://www.anekdot.ru/id/-40421032/

----------


## Иваныч

Мы уничтожили 100 немецких танков и 37 немецких самолетов!"

"Немецкое население в панике!"
Немецкое население в панике боится и готовится к налетам доблестной польской авиации, особенно после того как после первого немецкого налета на Польшу было сбито 16 немецких самолетов".

Английская авиация бомбит немецкие порты Wilhelmshafen и Brunsbuettel!

"Франция начала военные действия!"

"Энтузиазм в Париже. Уверенность в победе. Польские и чешские легионы."
от 6 сентября 1939 года.

"Налет 30 польских бомбардировщиков на Берлин!"
" Линия Загфрида сломана в 5 местах!"

"Немецкие войска разбегаются в панике"
"Французские войска вступили в Саарский бассейн"

" Варшава. По собственному телефону передают. Французские войска начали боевые действия. Акции взаимодействия французских сухопутных, морских и воздушных сил развиваются нормально. Французская армия продвигается вперед занимая запланированные боевые позиции. Французская армия столкнулась с врагом и на некоторых позициях начала их постоянную бомбардировку. Польская армия в это время нанесла урон врагу и польская кавалерия вступила в Восточную Пруссию и перенесла боевые действия в Германию.

"Паника в Третье Рейхе"
"Безусловное превосходство Британской авиации"

17 сентября 1939 года.
"Муссолини порвал с Гитлером?!"
"Польские войска в наступлении!"

"Битва под Кутнем"
"Большие потери немецких войск"

"Варшава защищается"
"Польские самолеты бомбят Берлин. Бравый налет ночью."

"Налет англичан на Рейх"
"Побег немцев из Саар"
"Немецкую артиллерию под Львовом заставили замолкнуть"

18 сентября 1939 года.

"Немцы убегают в панике"
"Поляки и французы бомбят Берлин"

И т.д. Копии польских газет прилагаются.


Читая польские газеты

----------


## OKA

> Мы уничтожили 100 немецких танков и 37 немецких самолетов!"
> 
> "Немецкое население в панике!"
> Немецкое население в панике боится и готовится к налетам доблестной польской авиации, особенно после того как после первого немецкого налета на Польшу было сбито 16 немецких самолетов".
> 
> Английская авиация бомбит немецкие порты Wilhelmshafen и Brunsbuettel!
> 
> "Франция начала военные действия!"
> 
> ...




Познавательное обсуждение :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2823748.htm

----------


## Avia M

Достижение!

Симферополь, 29 августа. Крыминформ. Строители подняли железнодорожную арку Крымского моста на проектную высоту – 35 метров над уровнем моря. Об этом сообщил инфоцентр «Крымский мост».
«Мостостроители выполнили подъем железнодорожного арочного пролета Крымского моста на фарватерные опоры – на высоту 35 метров от уровня моря. Конструкцию весом более 6 тысяч тонн поднимали с помощью грузоподъемного оборудования под контролем ведущих инженеров проекта. Процесс подъема арки на проектную высоту занял около 12 часов. В течение дня арку будут закреплять», – говорится в сообщении.

Строители подняли железнодорожную арку Крымского моста на проектную высоту | Крыминформ

----------


## Avia M

Сверху виднее...

ГИБДД готовится к тому, что после 2018 года в России произойдет резкий рост погибших в ДТП, вызванный, в частности, старением водителей и автопарка, неконтролируемой автомобилизацией населения на фоне сохранения проблем в экономике и рядом других факторов.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3398213

В администрации президента задумались о том, чтобы спарринг-партнером главного кандидата в президенты стала женщина, рассказали «Ведомостям» собеседники в администрации и близкие к ней эксперты. Рассматривается 5–7 кандидатур

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...nti-zhenschina

Братьев Кличко можно привлечь, они по "спаррингам" специалисты.

----------


## OKA

> Сверху виднее...
> 
> ГИБДД готовится к тому, что после 2018 года в России произойдет резкий рост погибших в ДТП, вызванный, в частности, старением водителей и автопарка, неконтролируемой автомобилизацией населения на фоне сохранения проблем в экономике и рядом других факторов.
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3398213...


Виднее , эт точно...  Планы какие-то неоптимистичные... Надо позвать оптимиста! Он расскажет , что будет)))





> В администрации президента задумались о том, чтобы спарринг-партнером главного кандидата в президенты стала женщина, рассказали «Ведомостям» собеседники в администрации и близкие к ней эксперты. Рассматривается 5–7 кандидатур
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...nti-zhenschina
> 
> Братьев Кличко можно привлечь, они по "спаррингам" специалисты.


"Штирлиц шел по лесу и наткнулся на сук: - Шли бы вы домой, девочки. Война ведь все-таки! "))

https://www.anekdot.ru/id/-9969211/

Но есть и пооптимистичней)) "Штирлиц шел ночью по лесу и наткнулся на сук. У них и заночевал..."

http://anekdotov.net/anekdot/all/knlsnsknhznchvl.htm

А вообще , как грится :

----------


## OKA

> "
> Вложение 80493
> 
> МОСКВА, 22 авг — РИА Новости. Следственный комитет задержал известного режиссера Кирилла Серебренникова по подозрению в организации мошенничества в особо крупном размере.
> 
> "Главным управлением по расследованию особо важных дел СК России по подозрению в организации хищения не менее 68 миллионов рублей, выделенных в 2011-2014 годах на реализацию проекта "Платформа", задержан художественный руководитель московского театра "Гоголь-центр" Кирилл Серебренников", — рассказала журналистам официальный представитель СК Светлана Петренко.
> 
> По ее словам, следствие намерено предъявить Кириллу Серебренникову обвинение а также решить вопрос об избрании меры пресечения. Согласно Уголовному кодексу, вменяемое режиссеру преступление карается лишением свободы на срок до десяти лет со штрафом в миллион рублей или более."
> 
> ...






Жуть. Мрак, и всё такое))

Две чОрные бюджетные дырЫ - культура и спорт (прачечная и х-чная)) 

Вишенкой на торте :



https://gmorder.livejournal.com/7191935.html

----------


## OKA

> Сверху виднее...
> 
> В администрации президента задумались о том, чтобы спарринг-партнером главного кандидата в президенты стала женщина, рассказали «Ведомостям» собеседники в администрации и близкие к ней эксперты. Рассматривается 5–7 кандидатур
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...nti-zhenschina...


 :Biggrin: 

Путин заявил, что его личное отношение не повлияет на перспективы Собчак на выборах-2018 - Политика - ТАСС

 :Biggrin: 

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4223628.html

----------


## Avia M

Ксюша вовсю готовится, автомобиль раскачивает... (в телевизоре показывали)
Нашёл, не реклама. https://youtu.be/v1_u3ATwXQ8

Здесь поинтереснее...

МОСКВА, 5 сен — РИА Новости. Никакой фронды в словах руководителя Чечни Рамзана Кадырова о событиях в Мьянме нет, заявил президент Владимир Путин.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/politics/20170905/1501793240.html

----------


## Avia M

Жить станет веселее... 

Снижение размера пенсий, о котором говорится в макропрогнозе Министерства экономического развития (МЭР) РФ, не означает падения доходов неработающих пенсионеров, а является средним показателем между неиндексированными пенсиями работающих и индексированными пенсиями неработающих. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Депутаты: прогноз МЭР по пенсиям не означает сокращения выплат неработающим пенсионерам - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Более 20 тыс. человек эвакуированы из московских торговых центров, вокзалов, вузов, гостиниц "Космос", "Звездная" и "Азимут отель" из-за поступивших сообщений об угрозах взрыва. Об этом ТАСС сообщили в экстренных службах.

"После сообщений об угрозах взрыва эвакуация проведена на более чем 30 объектах. В общей сложности эвакуированы более 20 тыс. человек", - сказал собеседник агентства, отметив, что звонки с угрозами продолжают поступать.

В основном все сообщения о минировании касаются торговых центров, в их числе Митинский радиорынок, "Афимолл сити", "Щелково", "Метрополис", "Фестиваль", "Варшавский", ГУМ, "Кожевники" и другие. Кроме того, проведена эвакуация из медицинского университета им. Сеченова, из Российской правовой академии Минюста и МГИМО. Также были эвакуированы посетители гостиниц "Космос" и "Звездная" в районе ВДНХ и "Азимут отель" на Олимпийском проспекте.

По словам собеседника агентства, уже проверены не менее пяти объектов, угроза взрыва в них оказалась ложной. Проверены Казанский и Киевский вокзалы, Российская правовая академия Минюста и ТЦ "Город". "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Более 20 тыс. человек эвакуированы в Москве из-за сообщений об угрозах взрыва - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

В московском парке «Зарядье» за первые два дня после открытия уничтожили около 10 тыс. растений, в том числе образцы редких видов, занесенных в Красную книгу.
Особенно большой ущерб, по словам начальника отдела по садово-парковой и природоохранной работе «Зарядья» Игоря Сафиуллина, понесла зона северного ландшафта, сообщает «Федеральное агентство новостей». Там было уничтожено около 30% насаждений, отмечается в сообщении. 
Сафиуллин указал на то, что посетители парка часть растений вытоптали, а часть — выкопали и унесли с собой или бросили. 

https://iz.ru/645457/2017-09-14/zari...0-tys-rastenii

Наше будущее?...

----------


## OKA

> В московском парке «Зарядье» за первые два дня после открытия уничтожили около 10 тыс. растений, в том числе образцы редких видов, занесенных в Красную книгу.
> Особенно большой ущерб, по словам начальника отдела по садово-парковой и природоохранной работе «Зарядья» Игоря Сафиуллина, понесла зона северного ландшафта, сообщает «Федеральное агентство новостей». Там было уничтожено около 30% насаждений, отмечается в сообщении. 
> Сафиуллин указал на то, что посетители парка часть растений вытоптали, а часть — выкопали и унесли с собой или бросили. 
> 
> https://iz.ru/645457/2017-09-14/zari...0-tys-rastenii
> 
> Наше будущее?...


Пока настоящее. "Лучшее, конечно впереди" ))

Там ещё были планы по высадке растений :

https://riarealty.ru/urban/20170909/408917244.html

----------


## Avia M

> Пока настоящее. "Лучшее, конечно впереди" ))


Ужель возвращаемся к ... 

https://youtu.be/W2RXpNva0rk

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3681233.html

----------


## skameykin22

Больше как-то страшновато получается.

----------


## OKA

> Больше как-то страшновато получается.


Ну, это всего лишь мнение ))

https://remi-meisner.livejournal.com/202714.html

А так ? ))  Ещё одно познавательное мнение))

----------


## Avia M

Группа депутатов от КПРФ внесла в Госдуму законопроект о распределении в равных долях между большинством граждан страны части доходов федерального бюджета от платежей, поступивших в связи с добычей полезных ископаемых, следует из базы Госдумы. Проект в первую очередь касается официально работающих граждан и пенсионеров.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20170920/1505171835.html

Шо, опять ваучеры?... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Интересное "кино" :

https://sport.mail.ru/news/figure-skating/30829661/

Пожизненная стипендия в 35-50 шт.р. - это так, на хлебушек и воду))  Ни хрена себе... :

Разработаны новые правила выплаты президентских стипендий олимпийским спортсменам и тренерам

----------


## Avia M

> Пожизненная стипендия в 35-50 шт.р. - это так, на хлебушек и воду))  Ни хрена себе... :


Интересно, ежели потом допинг-скандал, лишение медали... "Тыши" оставляют?

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, ежели потом допинг-скандал, лишение медали... "Тыши" оставляют?


Наверняка, они ж не виноватые в злой ВАДе)) 

Интересно, те кто за бугром живёт , тоже поди от копеечки не отказываются))

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;154247]




> Наверняка, они ж не виноватые в злой ВАДе))


Тогда есть смысл рисковать, даже ежели поймают "денюжки" останутся...




> Интересно, те кто за бугром живёт , тоже поди от копеечки не отказываются))


Разумеется, правда предпочитают в конвертируемых... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/09/25/cannibal/

Вот сразу вопрос возникает- соседи по общаге в доле ? Всё ж на виду.

----------


## Let_nab

В Минобороны новый рекорд — на этот раз по объему взятки. Полковника Александра Вакулина задержали за получение 368 млн рублей — больше из чиновников оборонного ведомства не брал никто и никогда. Вакулин получал откаты при закупках кухонь, пекарен и цистерн для воинских частей.
Когда это началось в Минобороны и что случается с фигурантами коррупционных дел?

----------


## Let_nab

Кстати, увидел Пашу-мерседеса и вспомнил, что читал публикацию о нём на 9 мая этого года. Он оказывается фронтовик в "Бессмертном полку"!

Вот копипаст:

_Сегодня смотрю Вести в 21 с Киселёвым. Начался репортаж про "Бессмертный полк"... И вдруг вижу среди фотографий фронтовиков рожу Паши "Мерседеса"!!! Я просто обалдел! Неужели обознался!?

Специально дождался пока после программы это видео выложат в Интернет. Подождал и через час видео появилось на официальном сайте Вестей Россия 24. Я прокрутил до того самого момента... Иииии! Млин! Точно Паша "Мерседес"!

Пашка "фронтовик"!? Может он и Берлин брал "взводом десантников за час" как Грозный!? Этот кадр что в "Бессмертном полку" делает!? Он родился в 1948 году!

Походу уже к фронтовикам втискивают всех кому не лень от императоров до Пашей "Мерседесов"... Тьфу! Противно!

По хронометражу на 45:38. Лицезрите этого "ветерана"..._

----------


## Nazar

Ну фронтовиком он безусловно является, но Бессмертный Полк не для него.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну фронтовиком он безусловно является, но Бессмертный Полк не для него.


Неужели!? Напрашивается сразу вопрос. И на каком фронте он воевал?

_Толковый словарь Ефремовой: Фронтовик - тот, кто во время войны служил или служит в действующей армии, находился или находится на фронте"_

Более того - военнослужащие служившие не на фронтах, а во внутренних округах - являются участниками ВОВ, но не фронтовиками.  

Грачёв не является фронтовиком. Он участник боевых действий в Афганистане, ветеран боевых действий. Это локальный конфликт. С момента его рождения в 1948 году, СССР никому не объявлял войну и так же нам никто войны не объявлял.

_Война́ — конфликт между политическими образованиями — государствами, племенами, политическими группировками и так далее, — происходящий на почве различных претензий, в форме вооружённого противоборства, военных (боевых) действий между их вооружёнными силами._

Ни участники интернациональной помощи, ни участники мер по поддержанию конституционного порядка на территории Чеченской Республики - не являются фронтовиками. Они вели боевые действия с разного рода бандформированиями, группировками, но не войсками\армиями с объявлением войны и т.д. и т.п.. 
Так же сейчас военнослужащие российской Армии в Сирии - не фронтовики, они военнослужащие Вооружённых Cил Российской Федерации участвующие в боевых действиях на стороне правительственных войск и проправительственных военизированных формирований. Войну мы никому не объявляли, а просто поддерживаем одну из сторон в борьбе против международной террористической организации ИГ.
Вот так всё грамотно, официально и юридически правильно.

Так что Павлик, который (в Чечне) вначале вооружил, а потом тоже поучаствовал и "взял Грозный за два часа силами одного парашютно-десантного полка" - не фронтовик, а участник.

----------


## Nazar

> Вот так всё грамотно, официально и юридически правильно.


Да причем здесь юридическая грамотность? Вы самим афганцам, многие из которых себя и своих товарищей, фронтовиками называют, расскажите про то, что согласно словарю Ефремовой они таковыми не являются.

----------


## Казанец

Что поделать, должность портит человека. Как сказал в своё время про него покойный Лебедь: "...а ведь каким хорошим командиром роты был..." Так что вполне возможно, что тогда, в Афгане, он был вполне достойным фронтовиком.

----------


## Let_nab

> Да причем здесь юридическая грамотность? Вы самим афганцам, многие из которых себя и своих товарищей, фронтовиками называют, расскажите про то, что согласно словарю Ефремовой они таковыми не являются.


Как раз тут причём грамотные, официальные и правовые наименования, а не трепалогия и банальное не знание русского языка. 
Надо называть всё своими именами, знать русский язык, значение слов. Вот к чему "грамота" и определение слова в толковом словаре русского языка. 
А "юридическое" понимание этого слова больше к официальному статусу утверждённому законом. Человек получивший высшее образование и базовую правовую подготовку, которую в частности даёт высшее военное образование, так же понимает и знает законы страны в которой живёт. Вот к чему упоминание правового поля.   

Афганцы и подобные участники боевых действий - между собой в своём кружке могут как угодно себя называть! Хоть "братьями"..., хоть "сёстрами"..., или вон "киборгами"... Но братьями\сёстрами они не является никак. Все эти "переносные" наименования чисто междусобойчик для неформального общения, который не даёт никаких ни правовых ни грамматических или даже семейных прав.
Поэтому Павлик может быть "братом", "батяней", "фронтовиком" за столом своего круга (и в частности лично для Вас) и никак не шире... А официально и для всех в обществе - он ни фронтовик, ни братик ни ёще кто-то неформальный... Как если Паша-мерседес, то это не значит, что он какое-то отношение имеет к концерну Даймлер АГ, что его фото висит там в совете директоров или почётных "фронтовиков"... А речь шла как раз об общественной Акции со своим строгим Уставом. 

И если меня отправляете афганцам что-то рассказать про толковый словарь русского языка Ефремовой - то я Вас так же пошлю найти мне любой документ, определение, разъяснение (как в том же толковом словаре) - где "афганцы" или "чеченцы" определены в статусе "фронтовики" бывшие на фронтах войны - будет не только мне, но и всем интересно как Вы справитесь.

Да, и на каком Фронте он воевал, на 1-м Белорусском или "фронте за линией фронта"!? Что это то упускаете в своих аргументах о "фронтовиках!?

_А так, лично для Вас для справочки: Татья́на Фёдоровна Ефре́мова — советский и российский лингвист, лексикограф, специалист в области русской дериватологии, автор и редактор современных словарей русского языка. Кандидат филологических наук, старший научный сотрудник Научно-исследовательского института преподавания русского языка в национальной школе АПН СССР._

----------


## Nazar

> статусе "фронтовики" бывшие на фронтах войны
> [/I]


Простите, а у нас есть закрепленный статус именно фронтовиков?

----------


## Казанец

> а у нас есть закрепленный статус именно фронтовиков?


Есть:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD7XkExIp_A

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Казанец;154457]Есть:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD7XkExIp_A

Бывает))

----------


## OKA

Познавательный ролик :

----------


## Nazar

> Есть:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD7XkExIp_A


Иронию оценил. Просто я, несмотря на заверения товарища Let_nab, ну нигде не могу найти хоть какой-нибудь документ, который юридически закреплял-бы статус именно фронтовика...

----------


## OKA

"Правительство Великобритании планирует ужесточить до пяти лет тюремного заключения максимально возможное наказание за жестокое обращение с животными. Об этом в субботу сообщила вещательная корпорация "Би-би-си".

По словам министра охраны окружающей среды, продовольствия и сельскохозяйственного развития Майкла Гоува, закон будет направлен против тех, кто "самым ужасным образом жестоко обращается с животными". "Мы является народом, который любит животных, поэтому мы должны сделать так, чтобы те, кто с особой жестокостью к ним относится, понесли соответствующее суровое наказание", - сказал он.

Согласно планам правительства, суд должен получить право определять живодерам штрафы в неограниченном размере, а также запрещать им в дальнейшем заводить любых животных. Как ожидается, правительство опубликует итоговый законопроект к концу этого года, затем документ будет вынесен на обсуждение парламента.

Королевское общество защиты животных от жестокого обращения уже приветствовало эту инициативу."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

«Би-би-си»: британские власти ужесточат наказание за жестокое обращение с животными - Общество - ТАСС

Ага, просто там наверняка внятное законодательство, об обращении с животными)) А не типа- "оно ж хорошее, и не кусается")) Сразу про бойцовых собак, людей грызущих, и "змеиного блогера" почему-то вспоминается. 

И налоги нехилые))

Ну ещё эти твари, с другой стороны монеты  : 

https://lenta.ru/articles/2017/08/25/devochki/


Ну а так-то, как обычно, МК и https://lenta.ru/rubrics/forces/  ))

----------


## Avia M

> нигде не могу найти хоть какой-нибудь документ, который юридически закреплял-бы статус именно фронтовика...


Полагаю такового нет. 
Обобщённое понятие. Ежели статус, то участник чего-либо...

----------


## Nazar

> Полагаю такового нет. 
> Обобщённое понятие. Ежели статус, то участник чего-либо...


Да я знаю что нет. Но мне хотелось-бы коллегу Let nab послушать, после того, как он меня тут носом потыкать пытался.

----------


## Nazar

Товарищ Let nab. Вам есть что сказать? А то мне так неудобно, что я даже не знаю как мне с этим справиться...

----------


## Avia M

Тогда пока о "зверствах КГБ"...

"УФСБ России по Республике Крым и городу Севастополю совместно с Министерством внутренних дел по Республике Крым пресечена деятельность членов международной религиозно-экстремистской организации "Таблиги Джамаат", деятельность которой запрещена на территории Российской Федерации"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ФСБ пресекла деятельность членов организации «Таблиги Джамаат» в Крыму - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

Василеостровский районный суд Петербурга приговорил в понедельник к двум годам колонии и штрафу в 10 тыс. рублей экс-полицейского Сергея Кулакова за превышение полномочий, а также сокрытие гражданства США при возвращении на службу в России. Об этом сообщила ТАСС представитель объединенной пресс-службы судов Петербурга Дарья Лебедева.

"Суд приговорил его к штрафу в 10 тыс. рублей по статье 330.2 УК РФ "Неисполнение обязанности по подаче уведомления о наличии у гражданина РФ гражданства (подданства) иностранного государства" и к двум годам колонии общего режима по статье 286 УК РФ "Превышение должностных полномочий". Его взяли под стражу в зале суда", - сказала Лебедева.

До сегодняшнего дня обвиняемый находился под подпиской о невыезде.

Основное наказание подсудимый получил не за сокрытие гражданства США, а за превышение полномочий. Работая оперативником 16-го отдела полиции, он склонил потерпевшую к участию в оперативном эксперименте, не имея на то законных оснований, женщину в результате привлекли к уголовной ответственности.

Полиция Петербурга проводила служебную проверку в отношении подполковника Сергея Кулакова в сентябре 2016 года. Как сообщил ТАСС тогда представитель главного управления МВД по Петербургу и Ленинградской области, по российскому законодательству сотрудники органов внутренних дел подлежат увольнению в случае получения гражданства или подданства иностранного государства.

Кулаков до 2004 года работал в органах внутренних дел в Петербурге, после чего уехал в США, где несколько лет служил в воздушно-десантных войсках армии США. В 2009 году он вернулся в Петербург и вновь поступил на службу в МВД."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В Петербурге осужден экс-полицейский за сокрытие гражданства США и превышение полномочий - Происшествия - ТАСС

"Загадки во тьме"..

----------


## Let_nab

> Да я знаю что нет. Но мне хотелось-бы коллегу Let nab послушать, после того, как он меня тут носом потыкать пытался.


...................



> Товарищ Let nab. Вам есть что сказать? А то мне так неудобно, что я даже не знаю как мне с этим справиться...


У Вас какое-то странное понимание окружающей действительности... То Вы не воспринимаете элементарного значения слов растолкованных в толковом словаре, поэтому отправляете меня кому-то что-то рассказывать...., то не воспринимаете законы и банальные базовые правовые знания офицера, поэтому переносные наименования узкого круга лиц выдаёте за общепринятые и спрашиваете "причём тут "юридическая грамотность"...., то рассказываете о том что я Вас "тыкать попытался"....., поэтому вдруг оказалось что Вы всё знаете... 

Что бы Вы хотели послушать от меня? Хоть внятно объясните, пожалуйста.  

Я вроде уже и ссылку по русскому языку, толкованию слов из толкового словаря уважаемого человека дал - почитайте и даже школьнику понятие "фронтовик" станет понятно. Вам что, повторно по буквам почитать толковый словарь, чтоб понять что в русском языке значит слово "фронтовик"? Так?

Или может повторно указать что официально, юридически и в правовом поле "афганцы", "чеченцы" - это "участники боевых действий по оказанию интернациональной помощи" и "участники боевых действий по поддержанию конституционного порядка" соответственно и это общепринятые понятия и терминология названия этой категории людей? Так?

То есть - я обосновал, что Грачёв не является фронтовиком. Вы с этим справиться не можете?

----------


## Nazar

> ...................


Я понял...демагогия ваш конек. Еще раз, русским языком задаю вопрос. В российском правовом поле есть юридически закрепленный статус фронтовика? 
Кстати вопрос, участники партизанского движения и подполья, являются фронтовиками?

----------


## OKA

> В Петербурге осужден экс-полицейский за сокрытие гражданства США и превышение полномочий - Происшествия - ТАСС
> 
> "Загадки во тьме"..


"Американский разведчик пробрался в российскую полицию и сделал карьеру"

https://lenta.ru/articles/2017/10/14/americano/

Опять "Загадки во тьме"))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вот так вот можно.

А за такое можно и в кутузку загреметь.

https://www.idelreal.org/a/28476609.html

----------


## OKA

> Вот так вот можно.
> 
> А за такое можно и в кутузку загреметь.
> 
> https://www.idelreal.org/a/28476609.html


Ну так одно дело разрешённая всенародная акция "Бессмертный полк", на которой люди несут портреты воевавших в Великой 

Отечественной Войне родных и близких, ну или просто фото с cоветскими солдатами той войны. 

Кому совесть позволяет, тот "расширяет горизонт" от царей, до Грачёва. 

Есть просто похабники, лепят на фото кого угодно.

А во втором случае скорее "несанкционированный митинг" , независимо от "правильных", или нет, лозунгов.

"Капыталызм", как Шварц говорил)) "Больше трёх не собираться"  :Biggrin: 

Да и при "демократиях" и "коммунизмах" разных образцов, не особо-то забалУешь))

Примеров-море, недавних времён , с разных концов света))


"Ну,ещё разок..." )) 

 Нетленка :

----------


## Nazar

> Вот так вот можно.
> Вложение 81407
> А за такое можно и в кутузку загреметь.
> Вложение 81408
> https://www.idelreal.org/a/28476609.html


Зачем приводить в пример единичные случаи и конкретные перегибы? Вы выйдете на марш в следующем году и посмотрите, символики СССР, флагов СССР, плакатов с аналогичными надписями полно и никто, никого не вяжет. Может у данного, конкретного мента, давняя обида на СССР, может у него папу/деда на зоне опустили, может у прадеда заныканное зерно в подвале нашли и так далее. Зачем все это в фарс превращать и представлять как обыденность?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Зачем приводить в пример единичные случаи и конкретные перегибы?


Спасибо за ваш развернутый ответ.Я то думал что это общая политика такая на гос. уровне,теперь когда буду читать про подобные случаи,которые встречаются в товарных количествах,буду знать-эт просто "отдельные недостатки на местах".

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ну так одно дело разрешённая всенародная акция "Бессмертный полк", на которой люди несут портреты воевавших в Великой 
> 
> Отечественной Войне родных и близких, ну или просто фото с cоветскими солдатами той войны. 
> 
> Кому совесть позволяет, тот "расширяет горизонт" от царей, до Грачёва. 
> 
> Есть просто похабники, лепят на фото кого угодно.
> 
> А во втором случае скорее "несанкционированный митинг" , независимо от "правильных", или нет, лозунгов.


С каких это пор икона "фотографией" стала?

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо за ваш развернутый ответ.Я то думал что это общая политика такая на гос. уровне,теперь когда буду читать про подобные случаи,которые встречаются в товарных количествах,буду знать-эт просто "отдельные недостатки на местах".



Да нет. Просто я не прав и намеренно скрываю одному вам известную истину. На самом деле, при проведении акции Бессмертный Полк, всех кто одет не по уставу, идет не в ногу, не оснащен единообразными табличками с фотографиями, которые насильно раздают чекисты перед выходами из метро, насильно загоняя на акцию всех случайных прохожих, попадают в автозаки, которые едут по соседним улочкам и по-этому не попадают в кадр редких фотооператоров, прессуются с применением спецсредств и маринуются в застенках Литейного и Лубянки до полного изнеможения.
А если честно, этот всепропальщеский скулеж и нытье, лично мне доставляет из года в год.... :Redface:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Да нет. Просто я не прав и намеренно скрываю одному вам известную истину.


Вас куда то в сторону повело.Вы сказали что это отдельные случаи-я что это госполитика которая встречается сплошь и рядом.



> А если честно, этот всепропальщеский скулеж и нытье, лично мне доставляет из года в год...


Вы меня совсем не знаете.А ярлычок,в меру своего понимания моей позиции,уже приклеили. 
И да.Подбирайте ка выражения."Скулеж","всепроп

----------


## Nazar

> то госполитика которая встречается сплошь и рядом.


И в чем-же эта госполитика заключается и главное, кем и где она утверждена?




> Вы меня совсем не знаете


Мне слава богу это не нужно. Достаточно всего-лишь читать то, что люди пишут.



> И да.Подбирайте ка выражения."Скулеж","всепроп


Извините, но я привык называть вещи своими именами.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Предыдущее сообщение премодерацию проходило?

----------


## Nazar

> Предыдущее сообщение премодерацию проходило?


Здесь сообщения не проходят премодерацию и появляются в том виде, в котором их преподносит автор. А что случилось?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Я своего сообщения некоторое время не видел,просто пустое сообщение без текста.А когда появилось то концовка у него обрезана.



> И в чем-же эта госполитика заключается и главное, кем и где она утверждена?


Официальной идеологии у нас нет,так что документ я вам не предоставлю,но это не значит,что её не существует.
А заключается она в антисоветизме.



> Мне слава богу это не нужно. Достаточно всего-лишь читать то, что люди пишут.


Вы как рентген по одному-трем сообщениям (а более на "политические" темы я и не писал) политические предпочтения форумчан распознаете?



> Извините, но я привык называть вещи своими именами.


Не принимается.У вас должность хоть легкий налет вежливости да подразумевает.А вы так с места и в карьер,да еще совсем не по делу.

----------


## Nazar

> Я своего сообщения некоторое время не видел,просто пустое сообщение без текста.А когда появилось то концовка у него обрезана.


Я тоже видел ваше сообщение только на главной странице форума, тело сообщения одно время было пустым. Но премодерацию здесь сообщения не проходят.




> А заключается она в антисоветизме.


Вы привели в пример двух каких-то женщин, задержанных неизвестно за что, но почему-то полностью инорируете мои слова о том, что никто и никого с советской символикой не задерживает. О каком антисоветизме вы говорите, если все вокруг, с мокрыми штанами вопят о каком-то возрождении СССР. У нас в постсоветский период, памятников и бюстов Сталину поставили чуть-ли не больше, чем демонтировали в РСФСР.
Я вот почему-то не вижу никакой официальной политики антисоветизма, правда и активного возвращения к советской идеалогии не вижу тоже. Но разве это повод считать что у нас на гос.уровне действует антисоветская политика?




> Не принимается.


Так это не извинения, это форма речи.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Я тоже видел ваше сообщение только на главной странице форума, тело сообщения одно время было пустым. Но премодерацию здесь сообщения не проходят.


Поверю вам на слово.



> Вы привели в пример двух каких-то женщин,


У нас с них разговор начался.Вы сказали что это частный случай я сказал нет.И не нужно упарываться конкретно в "БП".



> О каком антисоветизме вы говорите, если все вокруг, с мокрыми штанами вопят о каком-то возрождении СССР.


Я говорю о антисоветизме в высказываниях главы и других значимых/медийных лиц гос-ва,о художественных фильмах на которые государство дает деньги,о подаче материла в школах и.т.д. Я вас понял.Одного примера вам недостаточно.Я подберу 10-к примеров и мы вернемся к этому разговору.



> Так это не извинения, это форма речи.


Как вам будет угодно.Это пробелы в вашем воспитании-не в моем.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/1323234.html

Очень интересны формулировки в решении суда. Вообще имеет смысл прочесть до конца))






> С каких это пор икона "фотографией" стала?


Ну пусть будет "изображение" лика)) Это детали. Портрет, фото, сути не меняют.




> ...Я вот почему-то не вижу никакой официальной политики антисоветизма, правда и активного возвращения к советской идеалогии не вижу тоже. Но разве это повод считать что у нас на гос.уровне действует антисоветская политика?..


Ну зачем отрицать очевидное)) Стоит прислушаться к словам практически любого деятеля из нынешних управителей , не говоря уж про СМИ ))

Надо же как-то оправдывать свою деятельность за четверть века "плохим советским прошлым" )) А с катастройкой, так все тридцать с гаком))
С помощью разнообразных шоу , по всем направлениям .
 Вот милитаристские шоу радуют, надо признать)) А "страсти по Исакию" нет. Стоял себе, никого не трогал, и тут на тебе, нарисовались "собственники"  :Biggrin:   А если не собственники, таки за чей счёт весь банкет  :Biggrin: 

Кста, практически все нынешние медийные "госняши"- яростные антисоветчицы)) Имеются в виду не "деятельницы искусств"))

Пока на картинке :

https://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/1325420.html

Есть такие озабоченности :

https://regnum.ru/news/society/2335329.html


https://i-korotchenko.livejournal.com/1325420.html
Молодёшь, ядрёна ..))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ну пусть будет "изображение" лика))


Это по сути и не важно.Хотя икона это портрет и изображение в самую последнюю очередь,а в первую очередь это предмет поклонения и "средство познания бога".Так уж хотелось кошкадава притащить на "БП",можно было и фото найти.
Я этот пример приводил как один из,причем не самый показательный.




> Вот милитаристские шоу радуют, надо признать))


А какие именно и чем?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Как и обещал,набросаю 10-к примеров потихоньку.
Это первые лица государства.
*Мнение Путина о реабилитации Власова и им подобным.*
В.Путин: 


> Вы знаете, я встречался и с Никитой Сергеевичем Михалковым, я встречался с Валентином Юмашевым и с Татьяной Дьяченко, мы говорили на эту тему. Наверное, есть вопросы, которые требуют серьёзного дополнительного, скажем, внимательного подхода к ним. Связаны они прежде всего с подачей информации об истории России не только за новейшее время, начало перестройки и до сегодняшнего дня, но имеется в виду история в целом, по большому счёту. И со мной коллеги согласились, что, наверное, есть необходимость какие-то вещи более точно подать.
> 
> Но в целом вы знаете я против чего? Против того, чтобы бесконечно обострять эти вопросы. В том, что дискуссия разворачивается, ничего особенного нет, это нормальное явление. Кому-то нравится, кто-то у нас придерживается более либеральных взглядов на происходящие события и на перспективы развития, кто-то более консервативных, традиционных. У нас всегда же были почвенники и западники. Кто-то считает себя почвенником. Но в условиях, когда мы сейчас вспоминаем события 1917 года, когда мы в следующем году будем отмечать столетие революционных событий, в 2017 году, мы должны вести дело к примирению, к сближению, а не к разрыву, не к нагнетанию страстей. Вот так бы я и ответил на ваш вопрос.


газета Завтра: Блог: Мнение Путина о реабилитации Власова и им подобным.
Первоисточник.
Новости ∙ Президент ∙ События ∙ Президент России

*Дмитрий Медведев: учения о классовой борьбе - это экстремизм.*



> Прогрессирующее имущественное расслоение, которое, может быть, было менее рельефным в условиях экономического роста, на фоне кризиса приводит к открытым конфликтам между обеспеченными и бедными людьми. И во многих регионах мира возрождаются вполне, на мой взгляд, экстремистские учения о классовой борьбе,


https://newsland.com/user/4297701373...remizm/4228279

Здесь его мнение перекликается с мнением уважаемого партнера дона Пэдро Порошенко-сравните:



> Декоммунизация не уничтожила спроса на коммунистическую идеологию классовой ненависти. Более того, этот спрос объективно усилился вследствие социально-экономического кризиса и углубления расслоения между богатыми и бедными


Следующая партия примеров будет рангом пониже.

----------


## OKA

> ..А какие именно и чем?


Разные, появившиеся не так давно))

Вспомнить предисторию вопроса- вместо показушной (единственной в то время) , "С.С.С.", серой и невнятной, как и большинство програм позднебрежневского  времени на ТВ, с развитием "демократии" в "россиянии" стали выходить её клоны на новый лад. Было опять невыразительно.

Зато современные "спецназпоказухи", "танк-биатлоны", "авиадартсы", воздушные парады и выступления пилотажных групп, вызывают массу положительных эмоций и позитивное настроение у многих миллионов сограждан))
Ну а на специфическом сайте можно даже сказать : "милитаризм-наше всё"  :Biggrin: 
Не зря Трамп настойчиво пытается пролоббировать проведение полноценного военного парада в своей аборигенщине))

----------


## Avia M

> Молодёшь, ядрёна ..))


"Меня зовут Ксения Собчак. Я выдвигаюсь на пост президента России"...

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ксения Собчак объявила о выдвижении на пост президента России - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Вторая партия заключительная.
*Чубайс.*
Газ в СССР был полубесплатный, была госплановская заниженная цена, которая приводила к тому, что нет экономики в проекте экономии газа. Вы почти в два раза наэкономили, но вы не отобьете свои затраты никогда. Это одно из уродств советской экономики. Она вся состояла из уродств, это одно из них.
Чубайс объяснил поставки турбин Siemens в Крым уродствами экономики СССР :: Экономика :: РБК

*Мария Захарова
Дипломат, Представитель Министерства иностранных дел РФ*

*Возложении 8 мая послом России в Литве Александром Удальцовым венка к памятнику «лесным братьям», воевавшим с советской властью.*

Подробнее: https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2017/05/...-lesnyh-bratev

Теперь о школе.
*В подмосковном Фрязино для школьников был проведен открытый урок с военно-исторической реконструкцией «Первая мировая война 1914–1918 гг. Потерянная победа»*
Ведущий мероприятия (который был охарактеризован в пресс-релизе как профессиональный историк) всю вину за поражение в войне возложил на большевиков, которых он охарактеризовал как людей, не любящих Родину. Комментируя сцену братания русских солдат с немецкими, ведущий сказал: «...
Цитата



> бездарное предательство всех кровавых жертв, которые понес народ и страна. Всё, всё насмарку. Эти объятия, эти поцелуи. Это иудины поцелуи и иудины объятья. Как Иуда Искариот предал Спасителя, так... предают свою Родину! Сами того не понимая, простые люди, обманутые предательской пропагандой тех, кому Родина не дорога, а дорога иллюзия мировой революции, всеобщего равенства


http://rossaprimavera.ru/news/8b6f452b
Что касается *художественных фильмов*,то разбор можно посмотреть в теме "Нас ждет новый шедевр".
От себя хочу сказать,что любой фильм производства РФ о СССР в той или иной степени антисоветский.

Если мало могу еще примеров подбросить.

----------


## Nazar

> Если мало могу еще примеров подбросить.


Все эти примеры, которые выражают либо частные мнения, либо мнения людей, которые никогда и не скрывали свои антисоветские настроения, не составляют и долю процента действительно антисоветской политики, которая проводится например на Украине, или в странах Прибалтики. 
Советского Союза к сожалению давно нет, о нем можно только ностальгировать. Проскакали его мы сами, делая хероев из пьяного быдла, которое под танки в Москве бросалось, сопровождая все это слезливыми песнями о дневниках расстелянных генералов. По-этому исключительно хвалебные оды СССР, никто петь и не обязан, в том числе и гос.деятели. Но еще раз повторюсь, если называть российскую гос.политику антисоветской, то как назвать политику проводимую вна Украине и Прибалтике, я просто не знаю..))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Все эти примеры, которые выражают либо частные мнения


Все примеры положим не о частном дяде Пети и тети Вали,а о лицах которые политику этого государства и олицетворяют.




> Но еще раз повторюсь, если называть российскую гос.политику антисоветской, то как назвать политику проводимую вна Украине и Прибалтике, я просто не знаю


Называйте все своими именами.
В 1991 году пришли к власти наследники тех кто воевал с большевиками в 1918-21 и 1941-45.
Особой идеологии у них нет,есть разногласия с большевиками по вопросу собственности на основные средства производства.
Насколько я знаю большинство "новых стран" объявили себя наследниками именно таким образом:Грузия-меньшевиков,Азербайджан-мусаватистов,Армения-дашнаков,Украина-УНР и.т.д.
В РФ были свои особенности,но подозреваю что большое влияние оказал НТС (Народно-трудовой союз).

----------


## OKA

> "Меня зовут Ксения Собчак. Я выдвигаюсь на пост президента России"...
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Ксения Собчак объявила о выдвижении на пост президента России - Политика - ТАСС


https://masterok.livejournal.com/3971110.html

"Остряки" говорят- "хоть поржём", но глядя на "команду поддержки", хочется "позвать ихтиандра"  :Biggrin: 

Реакция российских политиков на решение Собчак выдвигаться в президенты

----------


## OKA

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4278600.html

Фестивальное :

"Мнoгие недoумевают, пoчему пo телеящику и в газетах пoказывали и печатали Грефа с Вексельбергoм, бизнес-тренерoв, рoбoтoв, павильoны Сбербанка и гoнки на бoлидах, в тo время как в центре внимания на 19-м Всемирнoм Фестивале Мoлoдежи и Студентoв были Эрнестo Че Гевара, Фидель Кастрo, Маркс, Ленин, Сталин с Трoцким, куча пoртретoв Башара Асада, мoре красных знамен, мнoгoтысячные фoрумы сoлидарнoсти с Сирией, Палестинoй, Венесуэлoй, Вьетнамoм, людские аншлаги на выставке КНДР, "Белла чаo", "Ай, Кармела" и марши трудoвых кoммун?? 

Да всё прoстo. Устанoвка для СМИ была жёсткая - левых не пoказывать и никак не пиарить. Нету их, и всё. А этo чтo там издали краснеет, не бандьера ли рoсса?? Нет, ну чтo вы, вам пoказалoсь, этo кoммерческий партнер фестиваля с краснoй рoжей пo кoридoру прoшел. А этo чтo там скандирует тoлпа, не "Ленин! Партия! Кoмсoмoл!" ли?? Нет, ну чтo вы, этo участники бизнес-тренинга разучивают мoтивациoнные речёвки. А этo чтo там за чернoкoжие смешные парни и девчoнки пляшут в фoрме с нашивками, не активисты ли партии ФРЕЛИМO?? Нет, вам пoмерещилoсь, этo же мастер-класс африканскoгo танца "Двигай пoпoй"! 

Oни и Путина вoдили пo фестивальнoму прoстранству, предварительнo зачистив медиа-центр oт людей, прoведя мгнoвенную эвакуацию вoсьми тысяч челoвек из здания, - пo пустым кoридoрам вoдили!!! Да и не пo всяким кoридoрам, а пo каким надo кoридoрам, старательнo избегая левые плoщадки (туда ВВП прoстo не пустили), - а вдруг Президент, упаси Бoг, увидит выставку, пoсвященную сoветскoму кoсмocу! Или 70-летию фестивальнoгo движения. Или выставку пoртретoв Фиделя Кастрo. Или выставку "Рoссия, мoлoдoсть, сoциализм! Или, не приведи Гoспoдь, бoльшую выставку к 100-летию Великoгo Oктября - пoдписывать распoряжения oб oтмечании этoй даты в Рoссии Президент, пo разумению кремлёвских медийщикoв и пиарщикoв, мoжет, а пoсмoтреть выставку фoтoграфий - ни в кoем разе!

Интереснo, пoнимают ли кремлевские медийщики и пиарщики, чтo oни свoегo Президента ставят в глупoе, нелепoе и кoнфузнoе пoлoжение? Oни правда думают, чтo oн настoлькo недалек и незамыслoват, чтo не видит и не пoнимает этoгo тупoгo и примитивнoгo oчкoвтирательства? Oни правда не пoнимают, чтo Президент, будучи пo oпределению самым инфoрмирoванным челoвекoм в стране, не знает, чтo приехал закрывать всемирный фoрум, а не местечкoвый селигер? Oни правда думают, чтo не устрoить ни oднoй встречи Президента с oрганизатoрами Фестиваля, представляющими 150 стран мира, и зачистить пoмещение oт участникoв действа, предoставив Президенту вoзмoжнoсть унылo oбoзревать oпустевшие стенды и белые стены, этo именнo тo, к чему следoвалo стремиться?...."

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/....html#comments

----------


## Avia M

> Интереснo, пoнимают ли кремлевские медийщики и пиарщики, чтo oни свoегo Президента ставят в глупoе, нелепoе и кoнфузнoе пoлoжение?


С Ксюшей такой "номер" не пройдёт. :Smile: 
А Президент (Путин) на "Валдайском форуме" самолично ставил в разные положения...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 25 октября. /ТАСС/. Военнослужащий Росгвардии расстрелял четырех сослуживцев в Чечне из-за бытовых проблем, сообщил директор Росгвардии Виктор Золотов.
"Хочу сказать, <...> там нет никакого терроризма, никакого экстремизма, насколько мы успели разобраться в данной ситуации", - сказал он в рамках "правительственного часа" в Совете Федерации. По его словам, причиной стала "обыкновенная бытовая тема".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Причиной расстрела военнослужащим Росгвардии сослуживцев стали бытовые проблемы - Происшествия - ТАСС

Обыкновенная "бытовуха", можно расслабиться. Так получается?...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

МОСКВА, 25 окт — РИА Новости. 
*В Кремле не планируется проведение каких-либо мероприятий, посвященных 100-летию революции, заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков.*



> "В Кремле каких-то мероприятий по этому поводу не планируется"


, — сказал Песков в среду, отвечая на просьбу подтвердить или опровергнуть информацию о том, *Кремль отказался от любых празднований годовщины революции 1917 года.*
Отвечая на уточняющий вопрос о том, предполагалось ли так изначально, Песков добавил: "Никто ни от чего не отказывался".
На еще один вопрос, в связи с чем, Песков заметил: 


> "А в связи с чем это нужно праздновать, объясните мне. Не совсем понимаю вопроса"


.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20171025/1507519967.html

_И то верно.С чего этим то праздновать?_

----------


## Avia M

> [B]В Кремле не планируется проведение каких-либо мероприятий, посвященных 100-летию революции


Помимо Кремля, в стране множество иных знаковых мест. Или "енто" негласный указ?... :Confused:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Помимо Кремля, в стране множество иных знаковых мест. Или "енто" негласный указ?...


В данном случае Кремль это не место а люди.
И я лишь высказал одобрение этого решения-не их это праздник.

----------


## Avia M

> В данном случае Кремль это не место а люди.


Это понятно, ведь стены не указывают (даже негласно).
Полагаю на данный момент в верхах, отсутствует единая концепция трактовки событий столетней давности.
Судя по высказыванию г-на Пескова, непонятно даже это "плюс" или "минус"...

----------


## OKA

" Студенческий стройотряд в ближайшее время завершит ремонт в патриотическом центре в Иркутске, где ранее располагались казармы авиационного полка. Об этом сообщает в среду, 25 октября, «Общественное телевидение России».

Строение, которое не эксплуатировалось более 20 лет, начали ремонтировать в августе 2017 г. За это время молодые люди, которых обучают опытные специалисты, установили в здании новые внутренние перегородки, отремонтировали полы, сделали подвесной потолок, оштукатурили и покрасили стены.
«У нас разработана и внедрена давно уже система наставничества, — говорит руководитель иркутского городского штаба студенческих отрядов Андрей Завьялов. — Работают взрослые и профессиональные строители в определенных отраслях».
Сдача объекта планируется в ноябре, позднее в здании также появятся спортзал, тир, медкабинет и учебные классы.

Отмечается, что студенты иркутских вузов и средних учебных заведений, задействованные на данном объекте, получают за свою работу зарплату."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2338158.html




А могли и снести...



"Самолет МИГ-23M пропал из городка ИВВАИУ в Иркутске
В интернете появились фотографии, как истребитель перевозят по городским улицам"

https://www.irk.kp.ru/daily/26746/3775316/

http://baikal-info.ru/samolet-pereezzhaet

----------


## Avia M

На референдуме в Кремль... :Confused: 

"Россия нарушила свои международные обязательства. И это основная точка отсчета. В Крыму живут люди. Мы не можем к ним отнестись как к субъектам геополитики. Я вижу выход из ситуации через новый независимый референдум, который подразумевает разные точки зрения", — заявила Собчак.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/politics/20171027/1507695996.html

Собчак спасёт мир!
Похоже можно смело заканчивать цитировать данную диву.

----------


## stream

> На референдуме в Кремль...
> 
> "Россия нарушила свои международные обязательства. И это основная точка отсчета. В Крыму живут люди. Мы не можем к ним отнестись как к субъектам геополитики. Я вижу выход из ситуации через новый независимый референдум, который подразумевает разные точки зрения", — заявила Собчак.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/politics/20171027/1507695996.html
> 
> Собчак спасёт мир!
> Похоже можно смело заканчивать цитировать данную диву.


Природа на детях отдыхает(((

----------


## Nazar

> Природа на детях отдыхает(((


А папа, поучаствовавший в разворовывании страны, был просто гений...

----------


## Avia M

> Собчак спасёт мир!


Прибавление.

МОСКВА, 30 октября. /ТАСС/. Участие в президентской избирательной кампании журналистки, певицы и правозащитницы Екатерины Гордон сделает выборы интереснее и в случае ее регистрации даст альтернативу тем, кто хотел бы, чтобы страной руководила женщина. Такое мнение высказал в понедельник в беседе с ТАСС руководитель "Политической экспертной группы" Константин Калачев.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Политолог: участие Гордон в выборах президента усложнит их драматургию - Политика - ТАСС

Всё занятнее, пора тему соотв. "отворять"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Прибавление.
> 
> МОСКВА, 30 октября. /ТАСС/. Участие в президентской избирательной кампании журналистки, певицы и правозащитницы Екатерины Гордон сделает выборы интереснее и в случае ее регистрации даст альтернативу тем, кто хотел бы, чтобы страной руководила женщина. Такое мнение высказал в понедельник в беседе с ТАСС руководитель "Политической экспертной группы" Константин Калачев.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Политолог: участие Гордон в выборах президента усложнит их драматургию - Политика - ТАСС
> 
> Всё занятнее, пора тему соотв. "отворять"...



Драматурги хрЕновы)) "Сложная драматургия"- это проблемы у населения в РФ, а для этих- очередная медиа-постановка))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Драматурги хрЕновы))


Мое скромное мнение-на всю эту "оппозицию" обращать внимание смысла не имеет. Капитализму как системе уже не одна сотня лет и все их фокусы давно известны.
Лучше чем классики не скажешь:



> в правительственном механизме оппозиция выполняет то же назначение, какое предохранительный клапан выполняет в паровой машине. Предохранительный клапан не останавливает работу машины, а обеспечивает ее сохранность, давая в виде выпускаемого пара выход той энергии, которая в противном случае могла бы взорвать все устройство.


_К. Маркс. БЕСПОРЯДКИ В КОНСТАНТИНОПОЛЕ. – СТОЛОВЕРЧЕНИЕ В ГЕРМАНИИ. – БЮДЖЕТ
Написано К. Марксом 22 апреля 1853г
Печатается по тексту газеты
Напечатано в газете «New-York Daily Tribune» №3761, 6 мая 1853г. Подпись: Карл Маркс_



> "Сложная драматургия"- это проблемы у населения в РФ


Дык и им (населению) пора уже понимать свое место в системе:



> Спрос на людей неизбежно регулирует производство людей, как и любого другого товара. Если предложение значительно превышает спрос, то часть рабочих опускается до нищенского уровня или до голодной смерти. Таким образом, существование рабочего сводится к условиям существования любого другого товара.





> а для этих- очередная медиа-постановка))


Это не для них-это для нас.

----------


## OKA

> Прибавление.
> 
> МОСКВА, 30 октября. /ТАСС/. Участие в президентской избирательной кампании журналистки, певицы и правозащитницы Екатерины Гордон сделает выборы интереснее ...
> Всё занятнее, пора тему соотв. "отворять"...


Ещё одна барышня, на сей раз брюнетка , выразила желание баллотироваться в президенты :




 :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Кризис в разгаре!

Огромная пробка образовалась утром 3 ноября в центре Москвы. Затор тянется от Белорусского вокзала до магазина на Тверской улице, где начались продажи нового iPhone X.
Как передает "Интерфакс", около магазина ограничен проезд по правой полосе. Там же стоят полицейские, наряд ГИБДД, сотрудники ЦОДД, постоянно дежурит скорая помощь. Ранее на Тверскую завезли обогреватели, пригнали автобус "Мосгортранса", где можно согреться. На такие меры городские службы и предприятия пошли, чтобы обеспечить безопасность желающих купить iPhone.
Хотя гаджеты за 79 тысяч начали продавать только сегодня, люди образовали огромную очередь еще два дня назад.

----------


## OKA

> Кризис в разгаре!...


Кому кризис, а кому ридна швейцарщина)) :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3458749

----------


## OKA

"О законной власти в 1917 году

15 февраля 1917 года Николай распускает IV думу.

2 марта царь подписывает отречение за себя и несовершеннолетнего наследника в пользу своего брата, Михаила. 
Тогда же формируется временный комитет государственной думы из полутора десятков депутатов,
в основном от правых партий, от эсеров туда входит Керенский.

Михаил отрекся на следующий день, с оговоркой, что он готов согласиться принять власть, если на это согласится
Учредительное собрание. Перед отречением он спросил у членов комитета думы, могут ли они обеспечить ему безопасность,
на что те ответили отказом, они и себе на тот момент не могли ее обеспечить, единственным на тот момент
авторитетным органом был исполком Петроградского совета, ему подчинялись солдаты, Центробалт и бастующие рабочие.

Таким образом, на момент отречения Михаила в стране нет ни царя, ни думы, законная власть перестает существовать.
С этого момента власть оказывается в руках тех, кто располагает хоть какой-то силой.
С 3-го марта по старому стилю. 

На совместном заседании Временного комитета госдумы и исполкома Петросовета формируется временное правительство.
К 4 марта церковь, все командующие фронтами и флотами признают власть временного правительства.

Министр иностранных дел Милюков рассылает распоряжения посольствам стран, где живут эмигранты с требованием
не допустить их возвращения, единственным путем для этого остается проезд через Германию.
К началу апреля лидеры ряда партий возвращаются из эмиграции, среди них Ленин, лидер эсеров Чернов,
лидер меньшевиков Мартов, все они ехали через Германию, причем Чернов и Мартов впоследствии становятся
министрами временного правительства.

В апреле в правительстве начинается кризис и для расширения социальной базы в него включают представителей
меньшевиков и эсеров. 

В июне проходит 1-й Съезд Советов, большинство делегатов его составляют меньшевики и эсеры, они выражают
поддержку временному правительству.

3 июля правительство расстреливает демонстрацию и начинает преследовать советы, двоевластие прекращается,
но сокращается поддержка правительства. Министры меньшевики и эсеры пытаются принять трудовой кодекс
и закон о земельной реформе, составленный по крестьянским наказам, но натыкаются на сопротивление правых министров. 
Вместо того, чтобы связать эти вопросы с дальнейшим пребыванием в правительстве, меньшевики и эсеры предпочитают 
промолчать, что в дальнейшем приведет к сокращению количества их сторонников.

Tут нужно сказать, что временное правительство было не только органом исполнительной власти, но и само осуществляло
принятие законов, в том числе по изменениям в правительстве. Оно не утверждалось никаким законодательным органом,
равно как и его решения.

В августе правительство собирает демократическое совещание с совещательными полномочиями, тут же следует выступление
Корнилова, страна потихоньку разваливается, дезорганизована старая полиция, а новая милиция состоит из случайных
людей, на окраинах вместо старых властей действуют различного рода национальные комитеты из разного рода фриков
типа тех, кого мы видели в 1990-1991 годах, типа студента Абульфаза Эльчибея, который на короткий срок стал
президентом Азербайджана или бандита Джабы Иоселиани. Центральная Рада на Украине появляется еще в марте и между
ней и временным правительством идут вялые переговоры об условиях автономии.

К концу октября в Петрограде не остается частей, которые бы поддержали временное правительство, на 25-е число
назначен 2-й Съезд Советов, на местах запретить советы сил у правительства не хватило. В этих советах растет
число сторонников большевиков, в партии эсеров происходит раскол, часть членов, недовольных соглашательской
политикой своих министров, формирует фракцию левых эсеров, которая вскоре выделяется в самоcтоятельную партию
и поддерживает большевиков в советах. 
Большевики вместе с анархистами и левыми эсерами при участии армейских частей и Балтфлота арестовывают временное
правительство и формируют свое правительство, которое получает поддержку Съезда Советов.

Перед арестом Керенский отправляется на автомобиле американского Красного Креста в Гатчину. чтобы привести
верные правительству войска, но таковых не находится, оттуда он едет в Могилев,но безрезультатно."

https://sociopat01.livejournal.com/11938.html


https://sociopat01.livejournal.com/11350.html ))

----------


## Казанец

> 2 марта царь подписывает отречение за себя и несовершеннолетнего наследника в пользу своего брата, Михаила. 
> Михаил отрекся на следующий день


Много символичных моментов в этом событии. 
Во-первых, место отречения: ж/д станция *Дно*. Да, действительно, падать ниже чем инородцы Романовы было уже некуда. 
Во-вторых: а куда и зачем ехал-то? Утопить в крови восстание народа, и если б не тормознули и доехал бы и утопил бы. Если б не тормознули.
В-третьих: Карл Первый Стюарт, наверное, не был хорошим человеком и способным правителем, но фраза, брошенная им в лицо кромвеллевцам, когда те предложили "Отрекись, и отпустим!", останется жить в веках:"Ну уж нет, господа! Хотите вы того или нет, но умру я всё-таки вашим государем." Так что большевики не убивали помазанника божия. Человек, убитый вместе с семьёй (что очень-очень плохо) в подвале дома инженера Ипатьева не был их государем. Ко времени своей казни он уже полтора года являлся *добровольно отрёкшимся* интернированным лицом вместе с целой толпой таких же как он иждивенцев находившийся на обеспечении государства. Более того, захватив власть, большевики сразу же стали предпринимать усилия по дипломатическим каналам, чтобы от него избавиться с единственным условием: он более не должен претендовать на трон и вообще заниматься политической деятельностью, и предложили всем его родственникам, царствующим династиям Европы: "Заберите его от нас!" Так вот все отказались. Все! А родственников-то было пол-Европы: в Германии родной дядя, в Англии двоюродный брат, ну и прочих полно. Настолько презирали, что все отказались. Никто не взял.

----------


## OKA

> Много символичных моментов в этом событии. ..
> ..Более того, захватив власть, большевики сразу же стали предпринимать усилия по дипломатическим каналам, чтобы от него избавиться с единственным условием: он более не должен претендовать на трон и вообще заниматься политической деятельностью, и предложили всем его родственникам, царствующим династиям Европы: "Заберите его от нас!" Так вот все отказались. Все! А родственников-то было пол-Европы: в Германии родной дядя, в Англии двоюродный брат, ну и прочих полно. Настолько презирали, что все отказались. Никто не взял.


Представляется вероятным, что отказались не из презрения, а с вполне корыстными интересами. Что английские родственнички, что германские.

Ещё на тему 100-летия В.О.С.Р. :






  :Biggrin: 

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/....html#comments

----------


## Avia M

Великой сто лет...

Москва. 7 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - В России с начала года существенно выросло количество протестных акций. Согласно исследованию Центра экономических и политических реформ (ЦЭПР), в III квартале общее число протестов в стране выросло почти на 60% по сравнению с началом года.

ЦЭПР разделил все протесты на три типа: связанные с социально-экономической тематикой (требования дольщиков, недовольство предпринимателей, рост тарифов и т.д.); трудовые протесты (протесты работников предприятий, связанные, в том числе, с невыплатой зарплаты) и политические протесты (включая акции сторонников Алексея Навального).

Как отмечается в докладе, большинство протестов не относятся к политическим. Это акции, связанные с конкретными проблемами, такими, как невыплата зарплат, угроза закрытия предприятий, недовольство предпринимателей регулированием их деятельности, требования обманутых дольщиков, требования экоактивистов и зоозащитников и т.д.

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/586369

----------


## Avia M

Феерично!

МОСКВА, 7 ноября. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин поручил кабмину, Центробанку и Агентству ипотечного жилищного кредитования к 15 декабря утвердить дорожную карту по "поэтапному замещению в течение трех лет средств граждан, привлекаемых для создания многоквартирных домов <…> банковским кредитованием и иными формами финансирования, минимизирующими риск для граждан".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Путин поручил в течение трех лет найти замену долевому строительству - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

Главное вовремя и быстро...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Так что большевики не убивали помазанника божия. Человек, убитый вместе с семьёй (что очень-очень плохо) в подвале дома инженера Ипатьева не был их государем. Ко времени своей казни он уже полтора года являлся добровольно отрёкшимся интернированным лицом вместе с целой толпой таких же как он иждивенцев находившийся на обеспечении государства.


Гражданина Романова расстреливали не большевики.

----------


## Nazar

> Гражданина Романова расстреливали не большевики.



Это что-то новое в истории.
Товарищ Юровский в курсе, что вы его из большевиков вычеркнули?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Это что-то новое в истории.
> Товарищ Юровский в курсе, что вы его из большевиков вычеркнули?


Товарищ Юровский действовал по собственной инициативе или выполнял приказ УралСовета?

----------


## Nazar

> Товарищ Юровский действовал по собственной инициативе или выполнял приказ УралСовета?


Не, ну можно конечно свалить все на эссеров, сказать что не было указания из центра, но ведь и никаких документов о решении уралсовета нет. Да и показания там у всех разные.
Я кстати большевиков не осуждаю и в этом вопросе на их стороне, кроме одного...Детей убивать нельзя.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Не, ну можно конечно свалить все на эссеров, сказать что не было указания из центра, но ведь и никаких документов о решении уралсовета нет. Да и показания там у всех разные.
> Я кстати большевиков не осуждаю и в этом вопросе на их стороне, кроме одного...Детей убивать нельзя.


Да на кого угодно можно, если честно,хоть на Нагана,но гражданин Романов находился под их контролем. Большевикам,по моему скромному мнению, Николай больше интересен был живой.
Я к нему то же достаточно ровно дышу,но и особый тоски по его отпрыскам не испытываю.Так получилось и не по вине большевиков-попали бы в Москву может и дожили бы до глубокой старости.

----------


## Avia M

Самый большой друг Америки. Печально...

Биография Михаила Задорнова - Биографии и справки - ТАСС

----------


## Казанец

Мне вот больше всего жаль, что у Виталия Сундакова теперь соратника/подпоры не будет. Всё-таки и по деньгам и по вхожести в кабинеты от Задорнова наверняка помощь была существенная. Всё это хозяйство с Гипербореей надо раскапывать потихонечку. Интересно всё это, но для любых исследований и деньги и административная поддержка имеют определяющее значение.

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 12 ноября —  Уровень банкротств российских компаний в сентябре приблизился к историческому максимуму, достигнутому в октябре 2009 года...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20171112/1508655551.html

Донышко виднеется?

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 12 ноября —  Уровень банкротств российских компаний в сентябре приблизился к историческому максимуму, достигнутому в октябре 2009 года...
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20171112/1508655551.html
> 
> Донышко виднеется?


"Рыночная экономика" - бездна ))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Зачем приводить в пример единичные случаи и конкретные перегибы?





> Школьник Десятниченко Николай из МБОУ Гимназия г. Нового Уренгоя выступил в Бундестаге на все деньги, полученные от немецких фондов. Наше будущее, наша надежда, яркий представитель народной дипломатии, призёр олимпиады по истории кается за уморенных в советском плену солдат Вермахта, которые не хотели воевать и страдали от нечеловеческих условий содержания в плену.


Полная запись.


По ссылке с комментариями обалдевшего человека,который это рискнул записать...да и вообще с комментариями.
https://pikabu.ru/story/shkolnik_iz_...estage_5497647

----------


## Avia M

> Полная запись.


Интересно, "озвучка" не соотв. видео... Происки или техническая сторона?
Помнится была идея подружить всех детей ("Артек"), когда подрастут войны прекратятся!

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Интересно, "озвучка" не соотв. видео... Происки или техническая сторона?
> Помнится была идея подружить всех детей ("Артек"), когда подрастут войны прекратятся!


Ну что вы.Как можно. Сам мэр славного города уже стенограмму выложил, отмазывает деточек или тех кто им текст готовил., а вот гимназия все материалы по поездке потерла.

Артек выполнял другие задачи. власовцев он точно не плодил.

----------


## Avia M

> Артек выполнял другие задачи. власовцев он точно не плодил.


Какие другие задачи? При чём здесь "власовцы"?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Какие другие задачи?


А вы не в курсе?
Основан был "Артек" как лагерь-санаторий для детей больных туберкулезом, в котором дети могли находится под наблюдением врачей длительное время. В дальнейшем он превратился в обычный пионерский лагерь (в плане задач), попасть в который мог любой ребенок проявивший себя.
Только к чему ваше сравнение Бундестага и "Артека"?

----------


## Nazar

> Полная запись.
> 
> По ссылке с комментариями обалдевшего человека,который это рискнул записать...да и вообще с комментариями.


Так я не понял, Путин опять виноват? Прошло 72 года с войны и с каждым поколением, боль от нее будет нивелироваться, особенно у молодежи, которые даже рассказов дедов не слышали своих. Но вот скажу честно, речь этого юноши, меня оскорбила гораздо меньше, чем установка памятника барону Врангелю в Крыму.

----------


## Nazar

По России сейчас на тему этого одарения, обсуждение идет.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Путин опять виноват?


У меня нет претензий конкретно к этому человеку. В рамках существующей системы он делает всё правильно.




> Прошло 72 года с войны и с каждым поколением, боль от нее будет нивелироваться, особенно у молодежи, которые даже рассказов дедов не слышали своих.


Это то тут причем? Хоть 400 лет пройдет, всё зависит от того как материал детям подается.




> установка памятника барону Врангелю в Крыму.


Не понять мне вас. Врангель воевал за идеалы, которые отстаивали белогвардейцы тогда и Власов через 20 лет, которые отстаивает и современная власть. Называются эти идеалы-частная собственность (других не завезли). Так что он герой в рамках существующей системы, а вот красноармеец ни разу.

----------


## Avia M

> Только к чему ваше сравнение Бундестага и "Артека"?


Ни "Бундестага", ни "власовцев" я не упоминал и не сравнивал. То ваши посты.
Я о том, что упоминаемая мной выше идея (п. 673) не сработала... Для наглядности:

Известные люди об «Артеке»

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Я о том, что упоминаемая мной выше идея


Бывает и так. С первого раза не всё работает:)

----------


## Avia M

Самородок из глубин России: Дмитрий Хворостовский...

----------


## Казанец

Любопытная информация:
Скандальная передача про гипертонию

----------


## Let_nab

> Полная запись.
> 
> 
> По ссылке с комментариями обалдевшего человека,который это рискнул записать...да и вообще с комментариями.
> https://pikabu.ru/story/shkolnik_iz_...estage_5497647






...............

Кстати, пацан просто озвучил то, что неоднократно говорил Путин и чему учат сейчас в школах. Текст ему написали и сто раз пересогласовали те, кто его в Германию и послал... 
Это называется в сравнении "докапались до Гитлерюгенда, который стрелял в советского солдата". Так его либеральная.., вернее фашистская власть научила с рождения, что советский солдат оккупант и не человек.

----------


## Nazar

Уважаемый, лично мной не очень, ЛетНаб.
Раз уж вы заговорили о обучении в школах, будьте добры  привести примеры из учебников. Все противное, это личнная позиция преподователей. У меня родственница была учителем истории и она мне в свое время наговорила такой херни, что у меня до сих пор волосы в нескромных местах чешутся...А была и другаям учительница, Родина Ольга Васильевна, которая учила меня совсем другому. А теперь, разберитесь с этим юношей и скажите, причем здесь Путин? Такое впечатление, что он у вас в детстве, под кроватью жил и до сих пор покоя не дает. Так что я хотел сказать.....Для страны в целом, более опасны не те люди, которые допускают такие высеазывания ( троллинг ), а те, которые пытаются раздуть из этого вселенский кошмар и вы уважаемый, к этим людям относитесь, ибо делаете это не в первый раз. Ах да, скулить с детсва не приучен...

----------


## Let_nab

> Уважаемый, лично мной не очень, ЛетНаб.
> Раз уж вы заговорили о обучении в школах, будьте добры  привести примеры из учебников. Все противное, это личнная позиция преподователей. У меня родственница была учителем истории и она мне в свое время наговорила такой херни, что у меня до сих пор волосы в нескромных местах чешутся...А была и другаям учительница, Родина Ольга Васильевна, которая учила меня совсем другому. А теперь, разберитесь с этим юношей и скажите, причем здесь Путин? Такое впечатление, что он у вас в детстве, под кроватью жил и до сих пор покоя не дает. Так что я хотел сказать.....Для страны в целом, более опасны не те люди, которые допускают такие высеазывания ( троллинг ), а те, которые пытаются раздуть из этого вселенский кошмар и вы уважаемый, к этим людям относитесь, ибо делаете это не в первый раз. Ах да, скулить с детсва не приучен...


Квазиуважаемый, личной мной, Nazar!

Вы опять впадаете в банальную демагогию и бестактность. То Вы куда-то и к кому-то отсылаете собеседника, вместо того, чтобы просто аргументировать якобы ошибочность личных суждений другого форумчанина. То впадаете в художественные образы, приплетая сюда, как вот с этим примером, повадки животных со скулежом - чем примитивно пытаетесь оскорбить и унизить другого форумчанина. 
У Вас нет знаний и умения просто оппонировать аргументами собеседнику? 
У Вас нет культуры и такта общения с собеседниками? 
От Вас одна только нервозная надменность, попытка унизить и оскорбить любого - кто, видите ли, с Вами не согласен и имеет отличающееся от вашего мнение. Кстати, это можно наблюдать по форуму не только в мою сторону.
Это было лирическое отступление.

Касаемо поднятой Вами темы то отвечу Вам в Вашем стиле... Вы вот сами, будьте добры, и присядьте за школьные учебники и потрудитесь там поискать примеры - если они Вам так нужны. Даже можно пожжужать, как мохнатый шмель при этом.

Лично моё суждение заключается высказанное выше в моём посте - в то, что школьники всегда высказываются и совершают поступки - основываясь на знаниях и умениях полученных и усвоенных ими в школе и дома. Так и в данном случае - школьник высказал мнение основанное на знаниях полученных в школе и дома. Кстати, это всего лишь общепринятое мнение - воспитания, педагогики и образования. Как говорят в народе: "Что посеешь - то и пожнёшь?"

И причём тут Путин? Вы всегда так нервно реагируете на эту фамилию?
Я всего лишь привёл конкретный пример, что высказанное школьником из Уренгоя в германском Бундестаге, в части касающейся "понять и простить" немецких солдат, неоднократно публично высказывал и президент России Путин. 
Так что - очередной раз отсылая других и советуя другим "разбираться с юношей" - Вы вначале разберитесь в себе и в своих чувствах к Путину. Может это он от меня к Вам под кровать переселился, как Вы тут острословите.

Ваши воспоминания о Ваших учителях как-то сумбурны и мне оказались непонятны. Вы себя слышите? Один учитель Вас учил одному, что у Вас "волосы в нескромных местах чешутся", а другой учил "меня совсем другому". Вы на медикаментах?

Я никого не сужу, не оскорбляю, не впадаю в демагогию или тем более не "троллю". Я просто высказываю своё личное мнение с краткой и конкретной аргументацией. В частности, как вот тут - по мальчику в Бундестаге. То есть - высказал мнение откуда он мог этого набраться, привёл пример и конкретное высказывание российского лидера по той же проблеме и с тем же качественным суждением. Всё!

*Не согласны с моим частным суждением - оппонируйте так же аргументом и фактом в пределах темы, без рассуждения кто я и что я - я то же так умею и очень виртуозно. И походу это Вы пытаетесь троллить меня и постоянно начинаете рассуждать обо мне, а не нормально вести обсуждение проблемы по поднятой теме.* 

Да.., упустил из Вашего поста..., если Вы обо мне пишите - к каким я людям отношусь, то тем самым даёте мне повод сказать - к каким людям относитесь Вы. А судя по Вашим постам на форуме, то Вы просто - моветон.

----------


## Let_nab

> Я понял...демагогия ваш конек. Еще раз, русским языком задаю вопрос. В российском правовом поле есть юридически закрепленный статус фронтовика? 
> Кстати вопрос, участники партизанского движения и подполья, являются фронтовиками?


Да, неужели!? Мой конёк!? Я отвечаю аргументируя фактом и ссылкой на источник. В частности дал ссылку по русскому языку, толкованию слов из толкового словаря где растолковано значение слова фронтовик, как и дал ссылку на закон, что официально, юридически и в правовом поле "афганцы", "чеченцы" - это "участники боевых действий по оказанию интернациональной помощи" и "участники боевых действий по поддержанию конституционного порядка" соответственно и это общепринятые понятия и терминология названия этой категории людей. Всё! Где тут демагогия?

А вот Вы бездумно и безосновательно высказали глупость про "Грачёв-фронтовик" и всё пытаетесь примитивными приёмами демагогии перевести свой публичный пассаж то на "неформальный сленг", то посылом меня идти и рассказывать "афганцам" про толковый словарь русского языка.., то вот сейчас прям начальственно ставите мне задачу подать Вам ссылку на "юридически закреплённый статус фронтовика" и ещё хотите от меня разъяснений являются ли  участники партизанского движения и подполья фронтовиками! А где "пожалуйста", барин!? Прям я обхохотался!

Я очередной раз без демагогии просто прямо опять отвечу:
Я то причём!? Вам надо узнать, есть ли в российском правовом поле юридически закрепленный статус фронтовика? Так не вижу препятствий - записывайтесь на приёмы к юристам, обращайтесь в Государственную Думу - законодательный орган России, обращайтесь за разъяснением в Главную военную прокуратуру, читайте литературу, повышайте свои знания в этой области - и найдёте ответ на свой вопрос. Но прежде всего - просто выучите русский язык и значение слов русского языка, скорее всего этого будет достаточно.

----------


## Nazar

[]QUOTE ]Вы просто - моветон.[/QUOTE]
Многабукаф
мне плевать на Путина. По существу есть что сказать, помимо очередного нытья?

----------


## Let_nab

> Многабукаф
> мне плевать на Путина. По существу есть что сказать, помимо очередного нытья?


А я уже всё и сказал по теме..., так сказать - по существу проблемы.
Сожалею, что у Вас трудности и с буквами...

----------


## Let_nab

Касаемо поднятой форумчанином темы "плевать на Путина"... Дело в том, что на него не плюнуть - это уже экстремизм, который уголовно наказуем. А втихоря плевать или не плевать - от него не убудет, а вот он напрямую затрагивает каждого россиянина, потому как он наш президент!

Вот копипастом из Интернета:
*
Путин – не мой президент.*

Говорят, что Путин хоть и сукин сын, но это наш сукин сын, наш президент, наш национальный лидер, наш главнокомандующий, его выбрал народ... Поэтому кто против Путина – тот против России, против народа, враг и агент госдепа.

Интересно, а Ельцин тоже был "хоть и сукин сын, но наш сукин сын"? Он тоже был нашим национальным лидером? И все, кто были против Ельцина – тоже были врагами народа и агентами госдепа?

Генерал Рохлин тоже был врагом народа и агентом госдепа?

А ничего, что Ельцин сам был по большому счету агентом госдепа?

Если применить к Ельцину логику сторонников Путина, получается очень забавно – президент был агентом госдепа, но те, кто были против него – тоже агенты госдепа. Или к Ельцину указанная выше логика неприменима? Ельцин был "не наш сукин сын", а вот Путин – "наш сукин сын"?

Но как отличить "нашего сукина сына" от "не нашего?

Напомню, что формально Ельцин тоже был выбран народом, он тоже был главнокомандующим. И Путин 4 года работал в команде Ельцина, получил продвижение по службе, был назначен сперва главой правительства, а потом рекомендован самим Ельциным в качестве своего преемника. Только не надо говорить, что Путин – это такой крутой патриот, который пробрался в администрацию Ельцина, втерся в доверие, чтобы получить власть и потом изменить политический курс страны.

Если бы это было так, то за 16 лет Путин посадил бы не одного Ходорковского, а десятки приватизаторов эпохи Ельцина, но этого не случилось. И уж точно не стал бы строить музей Ельцину, выделив на это 4 миллиарда бюджетных денег.

Путин – продолжатель дела Ельцина.

Чубайс уже при Путине допилил РАО ЕЭС и теперь занимается нанотехнологиями. Кстати посчитайте для интереса, сколько население России платит за электроэнергию. Прибавьте к этому то, что платят за электроэнергию все предприятия, включая РЖД. В сравнении с оборотами "энергоспрута", возникшего на месте РАО ЕЭС, даже Газпром покажется мелкой конторой. И все эти средства идут в компании, которые сформировал Чубайс. И куда дальше – никто толком не знает, потому что контор очень много и у них крайне запутанная система собственников, концов не найти.

Большая часть стоимости всех товаров и услуг – это либо электроэнергия, либо топливо. И больше половины денег, которые вы оставляете в магазинах или платите за ЖКХ – идет либо в Газпром и Роснефть, либо в одну из контор, созданных Чубайсом. То есть в частные компании. И эти деньги раскладываются по карманам акционеров, в том числе зарубежных.

Отток капитала из России за период президентства Путина превысил 1 триллион долларов. При Ельцине такие суммы никому из олигархов даже не снились. Березовский два миллиарда наворовал, Абрамович десять-двадцать. А тут – триллион! И не в качестве оценочной стоимости активов, а в качестве денег, выведенных за рубеж в чистом виде.

В Украину вложено по оценке Медведева около 200 миллиардов долларов. И где сейчас Украина? Что Россия получила, вложив 200 миллиардов в Украину? Майдан, войну, санкции, конфронтацию, испорченные отношения с республикой, которая еще недавно была частью СССР, а еще раньше – частью России. Или это украинцы виноваты?

По-моему виноваты те, кто вложил эти 200 миллиардов долларов. Потому что они были неправильно вложены – не в налаживание отношений и не в поддержку пророссийских фондов и общественных организаций, а в поддержку украинской буржуазии, настроенной на сотрудничество с Западом. И я почему-то думаю, что в Кремле прекрасно знали, кого они поддерживают и куда уходят те средства, что вкладываются в Украину. Минские соглашения прекрасно это продемонстрировали.

Кремль поддерживал и продолжает поддерживать антироссийскую Украину, то есть Антироссию, поддерживает планомерно и целенаправленно. Я не буду сейчас углубляться в рассуждения, зачем и почему это делается – просто констатирую.

Все это доказывает, что Путин – последователь Ельцина. Просто Ельцин был неэффективный менеджер, а Путин – эффективный. При нем воруют не с убытков, как Ельцин, а с прибыли. Так получается выгоднее и музыка играет дольше. И не так заметно.

Элита и западные партнеры в эпоху Путина получают профит в десятки раз больше, чем при Ельцине. Посмотрите на список Форбс и сравните нынешние состояния российских миллиардеров с состояниями олигархов эпохи Ельцина.

Посмотрите официальную информацию - Россия вложила больше половины своего бюджета в экономику США, купив их облигации, для её развития, создания рабочих мест... Это официально сообщает наш Центробанк! А почему эти деньги не вкладывать в свою страну и развивать её!? Путин этого не делает. Объем вложений России в госдолг США в августе 2015 года в 3,2 раза превысил расходы бюджета на поддержку национальной экономики (163 млрд рублей), в 1,6 раза - траты на социальное обеспечение граждан (316 млрд рублей), в 7,1 раза - расходы на здравоохранение (24,2 млрд рублей), в 12 раз - расходы на образование (19,4 млрд рублей), в 79 раз - инвестиции в жилищно-коммунальное хозяйство (6,56 рублей) и в 865 раз - расходы на охрану окружающей среды (0,6 млрд рублей).

Более того, частный вывоз капитала и вложение его в те же США составляет около 500 млрд.

Это такой хитрый ход Путина "подорвать "экономику США, а России поднять?
А новая волна приватизации Путина!? Когда остатки госпредприятий продают иностранцам. При этом Министр экономического развития России Улюкаев консультируется по приватизации российских предприятий с послом США Теффтом! Это то что!? Будут ли американцы консультироваться с российским послом в США по продаже своих предприятий в США!? Это как!?

А зарплаты и пенсии, которые народ стал получать при Путине – это подачки с барского стола, чтобы холопы не бунтовали. Просто эффективный менеджер Путин вместе с другими эффективными менеджерами решили, что лучше будет поделиться с народом. И тогда можно доить Россию намного дольше и в комфортной обстановке, не опасаясь, что у народа лопнет терпение, случится революция, придут какие-нибудь новые коммунисты и все отберут.

Эффективные менеджеры рассудили, что надо отдавать народу часть, чтобы не потерять все. В этом и заключается отличие Путина от Ельцина.

Ельцин был неэффективен, а Путин эффективен. Но Путин эффективен для себя, для элиты и для западных партнеров, а не для народа и не для России. И это тоже легко доказать.

Путин неэффективен для России, потому что при нем ухудшилась структура экономики – доля сырьевого сектора выросла до критических значений, а доля производства снизилась. Еще при Путине выросла доля финансового сектора, но при спаде производства это не является прогрессом, а является дисбалансом в экономике.

Когда финансовый сектор растет при спаде производства – это признак болезненного состояния экономики. Это признак возникновения финансовых пузырей.

Падение курса рубля в конце 2014-го года – наглядная демонстрация болезненного состояния российской экономики. А оправдания действий Центробанка и правительства – это признак того, что президенту либо безразлично, что будет с российской экономикой дальше, либо он просто не знает, что делать.

Российская экономика при эффективном Путине неэффективной. И проблемы в ней начались задолго до санкций – еще в 2013 году.

В сфере науки и образования дела обстоят не лучше. Пенсионная реформа тоже провалилась, что даже в правительстве признали. В прошлом году убытки негосударственных пенсионных фондов составили около 200 миллиардов рублей. Это значит, что в будущем у нас не будет ни пенсий, ни зарплат. Потому что пенсионные накопления тают на глазах, а зарплаты будет негде взять при отсутствии производства и образованных кадров.

Что сделал Путин для России? Не для элиты, не для чиновников, не для западных партнеров, а для России? Провел Олимпиаду и присоединил Крым?

Олимпиада – это шоу, причем очень дорогое шоу. Проводить шоу много ума не надо, и для развития России это шоу ничего не дает. Обратная сторона присоединения Крыма – это война в Донбассе и разрыв отношений с Украиной. Вернуть Крым с населением 2.5 миллиона, подставив под удар Донбасс с населением 7 миллионов и оттолкнув Украину с численностью русского населения больше 20 миллионов – очень спорный успех.

Что еще? Преобразование милиции в полицию? Или создание национальной гвардии? Для справки, проект создания национальной гвардии возник еще при Ельцине, и его продолжение лишний раз подтверждает, что Путин – последователь Ельцина.

И перевод армии на контрактную основу тоже начал Ельцин, он обещал завершить это к 2000 году, но не успел, продолжился этот процесс при Путине.

Путин – это эффективный непьющий Ельцин.

И вы хотите сказать, что он – "наш сукин сын"? А "наш" – это чей?

Путин – это элитарный "сукин сын", чиновничий "сукин сын", это "сукин сын" своих зарубежных партнеров. Если вы представитель элиты, чиновник или зарубежный партнер России – тогда да, Путин – ваш "сукин сын". Но точно не мой.

Точно так же, как Ельцин и Горбачев не были моими "сукиными сынами". Они были агентами Запада и действовали против интересов России. И Путин – их последователь.

Путин – такой же демократ западного образца, как Ельцин и Горбачев. А сирийская компания, Калибры и прочие Искандеры – это просто способ, которым Путин со своими соратниками добиваются от Запада более выгодных условий управления Россией. Но делают они это не для России, а для себя, для элиты и в конечном итоге для западных партнеров, которые продолжают выкачивать из России полезные ископаемые и капитал.

России платят за полезные ископаемые долларами, то есть иностранными фантиками, а потом эти же доллары выводят из России десятками и сотнями миллиардов каждый год.

Практически Россия при Путине просто задаром отдает свои ресурсы западным партнерам. Потому что все получаемые от сырьевого экспорта деньги потом выкачиваются из страны. Это как бы налог, который Путин платит Западу за право быть президентом России, проводить Олимпиады, царствовать и распоряжаться казной. Можно рассмотреть это и как репарации России по итогам поражения СССР в холодной войне, которые начал платить Ельцин, а продолжает платить Путин.

А импортозамещение – это попытка перевести Россию на самообеспечение в сфере сельхозпродукции. Чтобы народ России кормил себя сам, не мешая сырьевым корпорациям добывать природные ресурсы, продавать их за рубеж, а потом выводить туда же полученные с продажи средства.

И при этом они еще внутри России зарабатывают на топливе, которое продается по достаточно высоким для нефтедобывающей страны ценам. Доход от продажи топлива на внутреннем рынке полностью покрывает затраты на добычу и переработку нефти и газа, в результате получается, что Россия за свой счет добывает нефть и газ, а весь доход с экспорта так или иначе выводится обратно за рубеж, в том числе через разные бюджетные программы, распилы и откаты.

И за все это надо благодарить Путина и тех, кем он себя окружил.

А народ при этом эффективном менеджере получает пенсии около 200 долларов и зарплаты 300-500 долларов. То есть примерно в 5-7 раз ниже европейских.

При Ельцине было хуже? Да, хуже. А где-то в Африке еще хуже – и что? Если кто-то считает, что пенсии по 200 долларов и зарплаты по 300 долларов – это достойный уровень для России, для страны с самой большой в мире территорией и богатейшими природными запасами – я не согласен.

Если кто-то считает, что за пенсии и зарплаты в 5-7 раз ниже европейских надо кланяться Путину в ножки и носить его на руках – я не согласен.

И если кто-то считает, что 16 лет было недостаточно для развития экономики, перехода от сырьевой модели к производственной, для реиндустриализации, для обновления состава правительства – я тоже не согласен.

Потому что СССР дважды отстроил страну после войны – сперва после гражданской, а потом после Великой Отечественной. И каждый раз укладывались за 16 лет, а состояние после войны было намного тяжелее, чем в 2000 году, когда Ельцин сделал Путина своим преемником.

Если бы Путин не был продолжателем Ельцина – не уходило бы из России по 100 миллиардов долларов в год, а Чубайс сидел бы или в Лондоне или на нарах. Если бы Путин не был продолжателем Ельцина, то не держал при себе Медведева, не прикрывал бы задницу Сердюкова, не назначал бы в правительство и Центробанк Кудрина, Улюкаева, Набиуллину и других последователей Гайдара. Не строил бы музей Ельцину за 4 миллиарда бюджетных рублей, а построил бы на эти деньги какой-нибудь завод…

Путин – выбор народа? Нет! Путин – это не выбор народа. Это результат отсутствия выбора. Путин победил на выборах, на которых голоса считали назначенные им же чиновники, а голосовали за него запуганные и обманутые граждане. Кремлевские политтехнологи просто запугали народ тезисом "нет Путина – нет России", запугали перспективой прихода Навального или Касьянова, запугали национализтами, запугали возвратом 90-х, запугали госдепом.

Путин – такой же выбор народа, как и Ельцин. Многие вообще не ходили голосовать за Путина, а кто ходил – либо голосовали по принципу "лишь бы хуже не было", либо голосовали в надежде, что еще немного – и Россия начнет развиваться.

Выбор Путина – результат ложных ожиданий народа, результат ложных страхов, результат политтехнологий, результат искусственно созданной безальтернативности. Путин – это лидер, который дан России транснациональными корпорациями, филиалами которых являются Газпром, Роснефть, Лукойл и другие. И поддерживает его транснациональная элита, включая российских миллиардеров, которые давно уже стали "человеками мира". И работает Путин в интересах транснациональных корпораций и международной элиты.

Поэтому Путин – не мой президент. Путин – президент элиты, бюджетных крыс, сырьевых корпораций и простых одураченных потребителей, которые радуются сиюминутному потребительскому счастью, предпочитая не задумываться о том, откуда оно берется, как долго продлится и что будет завтра.

Путин – выбор не народа, а одураченного электората, запуганного политтехнологами, которые утверждают, что без Путина не будет России, придут либералы и наступят 90-е. Вот только 90-е остались в прошлом, возврата в которое не будет в любом случае, потому что нельзя повернуть время вспять. А либералы и так сидят в правительстве и администрации президента. Сам Путин - либерал!

Путин – не спаситель России, а фиксатор итогов поражения СССР в холодной войне, фиксатор итогов приватизации, фиксатор результатов правления Ельцина, фиксатор раздела моей страны.
И если все вышеперечисленное – это ваш президент, то кто тогда вы?

----------


## Red307

Интересно, кто-нибудь прочитал это целиком?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Интересно, кто-нибудь прочитал это целиком?


Я прочитал.

----------


## Казанец

Целиком - нет, читать не стал, потому что человек написал очевидные давно общеизвестные вещи.

----------


## OKA

Фотожаба- лишнее))

А так вполне читабельно)) 

Если правда, то что говорят власти про "свободу слова" и пр. дискуссии, то вполне целостное мнение))

Можно с такой позицией в кандидаты в презы подаваться)) 

Только вот пути преодоления негативных "тенденций, однако" не обозначены. Надо чтобы Ким бомбил Перл-Харбор?  :Biggrin: 

Хде перспективы-то выкарабкивания из ямы(ж..)  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"«У китайцев нужно спросить»

Совет безопасности России дал рекомендацию создать обособленный интернет для стран БРИКС. Об этом рассказал журналистам сопредседатель Ассоциации юристов России, бывший премьер-министр и глава Счетной палаты Сергей Степашин в кулуарах юридического форума стран БРИКС, передает корреспондент РБК.

Ранее в распоряжении РБК оказался протокол заседания Совбеза, где содержалась рекомендация создать для государств-участников БРИКС собственную «систему дублирующих корневых серверов доменных имен (DNS), независимой от контроля [международных организаций] ICANN, IANA и VeriSign».

Речь фактически идет о создании отдельного интернета для БРИКС, подтвердил Степашин. «Это была рекомендация Совета безопасности, нашего российского. Идея интересная, но как это сделать чисто технически сейчас... У китайцев нужно спросить. Как вы знаете, они серьезно ограничивают доступ к интернету у своего населения, насколько это возможно. Но это достаточно сложно», — заявил Степашин..."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/society/30/11/201...?from=newsfeed

Интернет "под шконку", "по просьбам трудящихся" )) Опять жэж причины понятны- коррупция и пр. суициды-педофилы)) Министр или полковник берёт налом, а виноват интернет  :Biggrin: 

Майоры не отстают, однако :

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5a200...?from=newsfeed

До чего интернет довёл)) И этого тоже :

https://www.rbc.ru/society/17/11/201...79476a3a256fbd

В общем понятно, что интернет и бабы (порно))) -  до цугундера доведут))

----------


## Avia M

> Майоры не отстают


Но полковники впереди!  :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 1 декабря. /ТАСС/. Никулинский суд Москвы в пятницу полностью удовлетворил иск Генпрокуратуры РФ об обращении в доход государства арестованного в ходе расследования уголовного дела имущества и денежных средств на общую сумму свыше 9 млрд рублей, полученных бывшим сотрудником ГУЭБиПК МВД России Дмитрием Захарченко

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Суд изъял имущество семьи полковника Захарченко на сумму более 9 млрд рублей - Происшествия - ТАСС

Альтернатива торговле нефтью (конфискация в пользу государства)...

----------


## OKA

Про стереотипы ))  :

https://cont.ws/@barbera/783155



https://chervonec-001.livejournal.com/2116821.html

----------


## Avia M

Неожиданно... :Smile: 

6 декабря 2017 года Владимир Путин заявил, что будет баллотироваться на новый президентский срок в 2018 году. Об этом президент сказал на встрече с коллективом автозавода ГАЗ в Нижнем Новгороде.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Как Владимир Путин выдвигался на пост президента РФ. Досье - Биографии и справки - ТАСС

P.S. Получается прим. в 14-30 ещё сомневался, в 17-30 определился...

----------


## Казанец

Свежее. Очень познавательно и подробно от экономиста Михаила Хазина о реальной ситуации в экономике, причинах и обстоятельствах. Заслуживает, чтобы посмотреть целиком, от начала до конца:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LKLmYbbQwWg

----------


## Avia M

"У каждого спортсмена есть мечта. Ради нее он ежедневно тренируется с ранних лет, отдает все свое время и силы. Эта мечта называется Олимпийские игры. Нет ничего более эмоционального и значимого, чем подняться на верхнюю ступень пьедестала, *услышать гимн своей страны и увидеть, как в честь твоей победы поднимается национальный флаг*", - сказано в заявлении.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Опубликован текст заявления российских спортсменов по вопросу участия в Олимпиаде-2018 - Спорт - ТАСС

От эмоционального и значимого в мечте осталась одна треть...

----------


## Avia M

Посадки...

МОСКВА, 15 дек. Замоскворецкий суд Москвы приговорил бывшего министра экономического развития Алексея Улюкаева к восьми годам колонии строгого режима за получение взятки

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/incidents/20171215/1511030361.html

----------


## OKA

> Посадки...
> 
> МОСКВА, 15 дек. Замоскворецкий суд Москвы приговорил бывшего министра экономического развития Алексея Улюкаева к восьми годам колонии строгого режима за получение взятки
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/incidents/20171215/1511030361.html


Может добрые люди его под удо в швейцарские пенаты отпустят? Чисто родтсвенников другой министерши проведать)))

Это ж не по настоящщему))

----------


## OKA

> Посадки...
> 
> МОСКВА, 15 дек. Замоскворецкий суд Москвы приговорил бывшего министра экономического развития Алексея Улюкаева к восьми годам колонии строгого режима за получение взятки
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/incidents/20171215/1511030361.html



"Один день Алексея Валентиновича" :

"..больше всего сейчас волнует Алексея Валентиновича, как там его жена.

— По возможности передайте ей, пожалуйста, что со мной всё хорошо. Все нормально. Если честно, то я ожидал, что в СИЗО все намного хуже, тем более перед самым арестом читал в прессе о «Матросской тишине». Что здесь есть камеры, где хуже, чем в аду. Не знаю, как будет дальше, но на первый взгляд все очень даже ничего. На утро давали кашу из сечки вполне съедобную. Скажите пожалуйста, а сюда могут мне родные передавать домашний творог и овощи, фрукты? Я в еде не очень прихотливый, но без свежей органики будет тяжеловато...

..— А можно мне вообще без сокамерников сидеть? У меня в жизни было достаточно общения, я хочу побыть один. Сейчас мне предстоит много работать с документами по уголовному делу, писать обращения, ходатайства. Было бы удобнее, чтобы никто не отвлекал. Ещё я надеюсь продолжить писать стихи (у поэта Алексея Улюкаева три книги с его произведениями уже издано — прим.ред.). А спортзал тут есть? Хочу поскорее записаться. Коврик-то для йоги можно с воли сюда передать?.."

https://www.kem.kp.ru/daily/26771.7/3803766/


Захотелось "свежей органики" и коврик)) Наверняка по амнистии или удо выпустят... Т.е. в переводе на деньги на пару печек выдали срок :

https://www.kem.kp.ru/online/news/2965184/

А мужикам за одну на толпу столько припаяли...

----------


## OKA

"Депутаты нижней палаты парламента приняли в третьем чтении законопроект об увеличении штрафов до 500 тыс. рублей за предоставление жилья, транспорта или оказание иных услуг иностранному гражданину или лицу без гражданства, находящемуся в России нелегально.
Штрафы для граждан составят от 2 до 5 тыс. рублей, для должностных лиц - от 35 до 50 тыс. рублей, для юридических лиц - от 400 до 500 тыс. рублей.
Данный закон поможет бороться с нелегальной миграцией в целях обеспечения национальной безопасности страны.

Текст документа здесь: http://sozd.parlament.gov.ru/bill/182361-7 "


https://www.facebook.com/dumagov/pho...type=3&theater

----------


## Avia M

> "Меня зовут Ксения Собчак. Я выдвигаюсь на пост президента России"...


Конкуренты "подтягиваются"... 

Инициативная группа граждан, в которую вошли 520 человек, в воскресенье выдвинула бизнесмена Сергея Полонского кандидатом в президенты РФ. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Инициативная группа выдвинула Сергея Полонского кандидатом в президенты РФ - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Казанец

Стоит ли комментировать эту требуху? Вот, есть же нормальный кандидат, впервые лет за пятнадцать наверное:

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Стоит ли комментировать эту требуху? Вот, есть же нормальный кандидат, впервые лет за пятнадцать наверное:


Я о нем, к сожалению, ничего не знаю. Не слышал его программы и чем он так славен тоже не слышал. Но левые, которых я читаю, его своим не считают.



> Ещё месяц тому назад все друг у друга недоумённо спрашивали "а ты вообще знаешь, кто такой Грудинин?" Теперь у всех полные штаны от счастья, что этот великий человек будет кандидатом от левых.
> 
> Операция "Грудинин" прошла успешно.Можно ли за несколько недель превратить неизвестного никому буржуйчика в главного коммуниста страны? Можно. Надо только попросить старых кремлёвских холуёв вроде Удальцова с Шевченко провести "праймериз" в интернете. Прорекламировать его с помощью Кучеренко-которому-всегда-нужны-деньги. Покрутить его по ТВ в качестве нового лидера "объединённых левых". Ну и поработать с Геннадием Андреевичем. Который всегда прислушивался ко мнению властей и никуда без их совета не дёргался. А что делать - внука-то надо растить. Это Ленину хорошо было, у него внука не было, вот он и занимался революцией. А Геннадий Андреевич - человек ответственный. 
> 
> И вот левые, которые месяц назад спрашивали друг у друга "ху из мистер Грудинин", теперь носятся по интернету и убеждают всех, что это честнейший человек, построивший социализм в одном отдельно взятом совхозе. 
> 
> Особым шиком среди людей, две недели назад услышавших фамилию Грудинин, считается задавать вопрос "если не Грудинин, то кто?. Кто если не Грудинин? Назовите фамилию! Ага! Не можете!".
> 
> Если бы в АП захотели, вместо Грудинина сегодня мог быть лабрадор Кони. Даже несмотря, что он давно издох от старости. От либералов же выдвинули Ксюшадь, и ничего. Все довольны.
> ...

----------


## Казанец

Человек на земле работает, а не на трибуне и не на телеэкране кривляется с пустой болтовнёй, потому и не слышали.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

Это замечательно, но это не то качество, по которому судят левых человек взглядов или правых. А вот то что человек якшался с Зюгановым-уже показатель.

----------


## Иваныч

Не хочешь Грудинина - получишь Собчак,

----------


## OKA

> Человек на земле работает, а не на трибуне и не на телеэкране кривляется с пустой болтовнёй, потому и не слышали.


На производственную тематику  :Biggrin:  :




https://gmorder.livejournal.com/7913614.html

Высокий штиль, однако)) Как рекламы с Лёней Голубковым из "святых 90-х" ))

Вот кого имели ввиду авторы, под убегающим персонажем с клубничкой? )) Матильду (несвятую), или Инессу (тож самое)? )))





> Не хочешь Грудинина - получишь Собчак,


Не получишь))  Как во вчерашнем эфире у Соловьёва сказал Делягин про выборы - "это будет расширенная пресс-конференция" )) Понятно кого ))

 




Доп. Познавательная дискуссия :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4339901.html

Познавательные выводы :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/....html#comments

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Не хочешь Грудинина - получишь Собчак,


Есть разница? Слушал я этого "крепкого хозяйственника" по телевизору. Человек вышел чисто для массовки, как и Ксюша. Программы у него нет, она потом будет. Как можно наяривать на якобы "кандидата" который даже и не планирует стать презиком? Чисто манекен для создания массовки (как Собчак впрочем) сами знаете для кого.

----------


## Казанец

Ну, раз и он вам тоже не понравился, тогда вообще не пойдём.

----------


## Avia M

> ...чисто для массовки...


МОСКВА, 2 января. /ТАСС/. ЦИК РФ получил уведомления о проведении собраний в поддержку самовыдвижения 43 кандидатов в президенты, их количество больше не увеличится, так как срок подачи уведомлений о собраниях избирателей в поддержку самовыдвижения кандидата прошел. Об этом сообщила во вторник председатель Центризбиркома Элла Памфилова.
"С 18 декабря по сей момент в ЦИК поступили уведомления о проведении мероприятий, связанных с выдвижением кандидатов в президенты, от 64 субъектов выдвижения - от 21 партии и 43 самовыдвиженцев"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Более 40 самовыдвиженцев заявили о намерении баллотироваться в президенты - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

Грэм Филипс из Ю.Осетии :

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

"Карьер на костях "

Цитата : 

"..https://vk.com/mginskiy_memorial - группа местных поисковиков, в ней мы можете найти еще больше фактической информации по территории и борьбе против осквернения останков погибших красноармейцев

А потом в Бундестаге начинают рассказывать про стекленеющие глаза солдат вермахта, покуда останки собственных солдат ошалевшие барыги добывают вместе с песком."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3919144.html


Возмущаться деятельностью по сносу памятников воинам Красной Армии в польшах и трибалтиках , конечно, безопаснее...

----------


## OKA

"Приволжская транспортная прокуратура требует от руководства Ульяновского института гражданской авиации имени Бугаева привлечь к ответственности педагогов вуза после размещенного в интернете ролика с эротическим танцем курсантов. Соответствующее представление направлено ректору института Сергея Краснова, говорится в сообщении ведомства.

Во вторник некоторые СМИ сообщили, что учащиеся Ульяновского института гражданской авиации сняли и разместили в сети клип-пародию на песню Satisfaction. По данным СМИ, на видео молодые люди танцуют в нижнем белье и форменных фуражках. Предполагается, что кадры сняты в общежитии вуза. Видео вызвало широкий общественный резонанс.

"В связи с ненадлежащей организацией воспитательного процесса, нарушением Федерального закона "Об образовании в Российской Федерации", локальных правовых актов института ректору учебного заведения внесено представление, в котором поставлен вопрос о привлечении виновных лиц из числа педагогических работников к дисциплинарной ответственности", - говорится в сообщении.

По данным Приволжской транспортной прокуратуры, в подготовке ролика приняли участие учащиеся 1 курса института. При этом, по информации ведомства, проверка не выявила нарушений, которые бы повлекли отчисление этих курсантов из вуза.

"Фактов нарушения ими [курсантами] обязанностей, предусмотренных действующим законодательством, а также Уставом института, правилами внутреннего распорядка, ... влекущих применение меры дисциплинарного взыскания в виде отчисления из института, не выявлено", - отмечается в сообщении.

Ранее губернатор Ульяновской области Сергей Морозов сообщил журналистам, что специальная комиссия проводит проверку после появления в интернете ролика. По его словам, курсанты находятся в шоковом состоянии и не могут объяснить, для чего они это сделали. Губернатор отметил, что видео оскорбляет регион и ветеранов, особенно накануне важных юбилейных дат - 75-летия Ульяновской области и юбилея самого училища. Морозов отметил, что члены комиссии дадут оценку не только действиям самих курсантов, но и их педагогам."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Прокуратура требует наказать педагогов вуза в Ульяновске после ролика с танцем курсантов - Общество - ТАСС


"Более 21 тыс. человек поддержали петицию в защиту ульяновских курсантов института гражданской авиации имени Бугаева после видео в сети эротического танца с их участием, по данным сайта Change.org, на котором она размещена. Автором обращения выступил Андрей Борисенко, в тексте говорится, что 14 будущих пилотов намерены отчислить в пятницу.

Во вторник некоторые СМИ сообщили, что учащиеся Ульяновского института гражданской авиации сняли и разместили в сети клип-пародию на песню Satisfaction. По данным СМИ, на видео молодые люди танцуют в нижнем белье и форменных фуражках. Предполагается, что кадры сняты в общежитии вуза. Видео вызвало широкий общественный резонанс.

"В данный момент намерены отчислить 14 человек, фактически без объяснения причин. Просим распространить эту петицию ибо времени очень мало, уже в пятницу утром хотят оформить отчисление данных курсантов", - говорится в тексте обращения.

Автор петиции призывает общественность помочь курсантам сохранить место в институте. Он также отмечает, что ни один из курсантов не имел проблем с учебой и дисциплинарных наказаний. По данным Борисенко, курсанты были сняты с пар в институте. Документ намерены направить в прокуратуру, Росавиацию, а также ректору Ульяновского института гражданской авиации.

По данным официального сайта Росавиации, эксперты авиационной медицины рекомендовали провести внеочередную врачебно-летную экспертизу отметившихся курсантов. Особой внимание в ней предлагается уделить их психо-эмоциональному состоянию. В ведомстве подчеркивают, что подобный случай отмечается впервые в более чем 90-летней истории гражданской авиации России. "Росавиация считает, что своими действиями курсанты нанесли оскорбление всем работникам гражданской авиации, честно выполняющим свой трудовой долг", - говорится в сообщении.

Ранее губернатор Ульяновской области Сергей Морозов сообщил журналистам, что создана специальная комиссия, которая проводит проверку после появления ролика в интернете. По его словам, члены комиссии дадут оценку не только действиям самих курсантов, но и их педагогам. Морозов уточнил, что курсанты находятся в шоковом состоянии и не могут объяснить, для чего они это сделали. Он отметил, что видео оскорбляет регион и ветеранов, особенно накануне важных юбилейных дат - 75-летия Ульяновской области и юбилея самого училища."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Петиция в защиту ульяновских курсантов после ролика в сети набрала более 21 тыс. подписей - Общество - ТАСС



В англоамерском стиле, чО )) Там и работать наверное собирались)) Толерастно)) Закос под клип англов.

У курсаков что-то с ориентацией))) Кевин Спейси и пр.Элтонджоны рукопожимают)))

А может просто рядом общаги с курсантками или работницами не хватало))

----------


## Avia M

> "Приволжская транспортная прокуратура требует от руководства Ульяновского института гражданской авиации имени Бугаева привлечь к ответственности педагогов вуза после размещенного в интернете ролика с эротическим танцем курсантов.



Правилами внутреннего распорядка курсантов и предоставления жилых помещений и проживания в курсантском общежитии, а также иных локальных актов института, влекущих применение меры дисциплинарного взыскания в виде отчисления из Института, *не выявлено*.

Приволжской транспортной прокуратурой приняты меры к администрации института гражданской авиации, курсанты которого стали участниками нашумевшего видеоролика, размещенного на днях в сети Интернет : Приволжская транспортная прокуратура

Видать "на верх" поглядывают, "ждуть указивки"...

----------


## OKA

> Правилами внутреннего распорядка курсантов и предоставления жилых помещений и проживания в курсантском общежитии, а также иных локальных актов института, влекущих применение меры дисциплинарного взыскания в виде отчисления из Института, *не выявлено*.
> 
> Приволжской транспортной прокуратурой приняты меры к администрации института гражданской авиации, курсанты которого стали участниками нашумевшего видеоролика, размещенного на днях в сети Интернет : Приволжская транспортная прокуратура
> 
> Видать "на верх" поглядывают, "ждуть указивки"...


Тянут резину  :Biggrin: 

Интересно, к англам из оригинального , так скать , ролика, меры были приняты, или сочли, что это "старая народная традиция" ? ))

Тут пишут , что иногда наказывают :

https://topwar.ru/128328-na-britansk...arkotikov.html

Ну , дык там , типа , с барышнями... ))

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Тянут резину 
> 
> Интересно, к англам из оригинального , так скать , ролика, меры были приняты, или сочли, что это "старая народная традиция" ? ))
> 
> Тут пишут , что иногда наказывают :
> 
> https://topwar.ru/128328-na-britansk...arkotikov.html
> 
> Ну , дык там , типа , с барышнями... ))


Меня больше волнует факт, что на этот ролик прокуратура ВОЗБУДИЛАСЬ. Видать, что-то с ориентацией там не то... Вот их бы проверить, да кто ж дасть...

----------


## OKA

> Меня больше волнует факт, что на этот ролик прокуратура ВОЗБУДИЛАСЬ. Видать, что-то с ориентацией там не то... Вот их бы проверить, да кто ж дасть...


Кста, последовало продолжение банкета :

https://news.mail.ru/society/32290350/?frommail=10

На радость мамам и папам, а так же их родителям))

Что там в головах...

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 2 января. /ТАСС/. ЦИК РФ получил уведомления о проведении собраний в поддержку самовыдвижения 43 кандидатов в президенты, их количество больше не увеличится, так как срок подачи уведомлений о собраниях избирателей в поддержку самовыдвижения кандидата прошел. Об этом сообщила во вторник председатель Центризбиркома Элла Памфилова.
> "С 18 декабря по сей момент в ЦИК поступили уведомления о проведении мероприятий, связанных с выдвижением кандидатов в президенты, от 64 субъектов выдвижения - от 21 партии и 43 самовыдвиженцев"
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Более 40 самовыдвиженцев заявили о намерении баллотироваться в президенты - Политика - ТАСС


Предвыборная вакханалия :

"Жители Томской области предупредили телеведущую и кандидата в президенты России Ксению Собчак о возможных последствиях крещенского купания в протекающей через Томск речке Ушайка, в которую выведено множество канализационных коллекторов.

Поступок телеведущей вызвал немало язвительных шуток и острот со стороны местных жителей. По их словам, речка Ушайка – одна из самых загрязненных рек области, в нее выведено множество канализационных коллекторов, которые без всякой очистки сбрасывают канализацию в речную воду, сообщил «Московский комсомолец».

В одном из томских пабликов пользователи выразили удивление тем, что никто из сопровождающих не предупредил кандидата в президенты об опасности такого опрометчивого шага.

«Символично, мадам нырнула в фекальную Ушайку, «крестившись» фекалиями....», –написал один из пользователей.

«Фекальная речка... Проблем от такого «купания» будет целый букет...», – предупреждают местные жители.

По данным издания, в октябре прошлого года областная прокуратура проводила проверку по факту загрязнения Ушайки сточными водами. Тогда эксперты установили, что в сточных водах содержатся загрязняющие вещества в концентрации, превышающей предельно допустимый уровень. В частности, по нефтепродуктам показатели оказались превышены в пять раз, по железу – в четыре раза, по аммоний-ионам – в 50 раз.

Ранее в пятницу Собчак сообщила, что в деревне Корнилово под Томском окунулась в иордань при температуре минус 40 градусов... "

https://vz.ru/news/2018/1/19/904370.html


"Нимагумалчать"  :Biggrin: 






Познавательно про подобных персонажей времён т.Сталина :

https://poltora-bobra.livejournal.com/1339151.html

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ну, раз и он вам тоже не понравился, тогда вообще не пойдём.


На буржуазные выборы ходить вообще не рекомендуется. Проголосовав вы показываете свою лояльность существующему строю, существующему порядку вещей. Делаете легитимным не только своего кандидата, но и всех остальных-тех чьи шансы победить намного более высоки.

----------


## OKA

> На буржуазные выборы ходить вообще не рекомендуется...


Кто-то заставляет? ))

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Кто-то заставляет? ))


Заставлять не заставляют, но очень сильно уговаривают. "Голосуй или проиграешь"- как то так.

----------


## OKA

> Заставлять не заставляют, но очень сильно уговаривают. "Голосуй или проиграешь"- как то так.


Выбор есть, можно выбирать))

Такое было, 20 с ли...м лет как)) Тогда, как говорят лживые и неполживые , большинство голосов набрал известный литератор, глава оппозиционной партии)) 

А про как-то так, так через дефис)) 

(Пишется с планшета, если чО  :Biggrin:  )

Про "оппов", познавательно :

http://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/

----------


## Nazar

> Заставлять не заставляют, но очень сильно уговаривают. "Голосуй или проиграешь"- как то так.


Странно, а меня вот никто не уговаривает как в 96м и уж точно не заставляет.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Выбор есть, можно выбирать))





> Если бы от выборов что-то зависело, то нам бы не позволили в них участвовать.


_Марк Твен_



> Тогда, как говорят лживые и неполживые , большинство голосов набрал известный литератор, глава оппозиционной партии))


Это говорило одно неполживое лицо (не то которое первое, а второе) и говорило, что таки 2 раза, а не 1.



> А про как-то так, так через дефис)) 
> 
> (Пишется с планшета, если чО  )


Я безграмотен, но пишу таки, вроде, понятно.
И да. Есть такое понятие как "авторский текст" :) Он правкам не подвергается:) Если чо.




> Про "оппов", познавательно :


Оттуда.Хотя "нация" глаз режет.



> На самoм деле всё предельнo прoстo. Если бы КПРФ вышла и честнo сказала:  пoскoльку мы за 25 лет не смoгли вырастить в рядах партии ни oднoгo дoстoйнoгo кoммуниста, кoтoрoгo мoжнo былo бы выдвинуть на выбoрах, а также в связи с неoбхoдимoстью тактическoгo сoюза с нациoнальнo-oриентирoваннoй буржуазией  мы выдвигаем нациoнальнo-oриентирoваннoгo буржуя, кoтoрый лучше Путина пoтoму-тo и пoтoму-тo.  Этo былo бы лузерскoе заявление, нo, пo крайней мере, честнoе.  И нация бы прислушалась и этo заявление рассмoтрела.





> Странно, а меня вот никто не уговаривает как в 96м и уж точно не заставляет.


Не огорчайтесь. Обещают поквартирный обход сделать.
В качестве утешения-по телевизору крутят.

----------


## OKA

> ...Я безграмотен, но пишу таки, вроде, понятно.
> И да. Есть такое понятие как "авторский текст" :) Он правкам не подвергается:) Если чо...


Экий "бред сивой кобылы" ))

----------


## OKA

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3955655.html

Кто-то будет ещё рассказывать про глупых "девочек-дизайнеров", простых хабаровских живодёрок  и колюурингоя .

Очевидно, работают наставники по дегенерации сознания "подрастающего поколения". Через "паршивых овец" в стаде.  Отсюда "танцы в кружевных труселях" и тверк на мемориалах. Плюс криминализация сознания и сколачивание молодёжных банд по нац. и территориальному признакам , под "чутким руководством" опытных людей.
Системный подход наблюдаем вполне. Под бравурные речи, антикоммунизм, "оптимистические прогнозы", звон колоколов, "танцы на льду", "домдва" и киношлак за госсчёт на экранах.

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...PhIYSwswGQgL4g

Сами подростки идеологию и схемы поведения не выстраивают. Последствия работы фонда Сороса , "фондов" и пр. "обществ" и сект гогаКузи .

----------


## Avia M

> Сами подростки идеологию и схемы поведения не выстраивают. Последствия работы фонда Сороса , "фондов" и пр. "обществ" и сект гогаКузи .


Полагаю и соросы, и кузи, и интернеты, и сами выстраивают. Проблема в разных вариациях искажения нравственности, присутствует давно (вспомним фильм "Несовершеннолетние")...

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю и соросы, и кузи, и интернеты, и сами выстраивают. ...


Через "паршивых овец" и наставников))

Мегамульт об этом давно и с юмором обозначал явления))

----------


## OKA

На 52-й минуте , известный либерал, антисоветчик и антисталинист, из информационных верхов решился-таки дать по мордасам известному журналисту. 

Это был явно провокационный и опрометчивый поступок)) 




"И тут они заспорили" ))  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikgJ...E&pbjreload=10

----------


## OKA

Продолжение "банкета")) 

Как пишут на "опере" в каментах к батлу :

"Уволили с работы? Ушла жена? Лишился жилья? Посмотри этот ролик — и тебе станет легче!"

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051620167&page=1#122


Сванидзе своими "ссылками на факты" из серии "это всем известно",   его знаменитым "да какая разница", и т.п. лозунгами "демократической общественности", вызывает вполне понятную неприязнь у большинства радиозрителей)) Это было видно из серии программ в 10-15-х годах на тв. 

Поэтому при просмотре эпизода "а по-мордасам, на-ка!" в студии "Комс.правды", с комсомольским значком без барельефа Ленина , под вопли ведущей "господа, прекратите!", раздаётся смех разных степеней - от аццкого хохота  :Biggrin:  , до мерзкого хихиканья))

Мнение известного медиамаэстро :




Ну и ещё очевидна "укринизация" дискуссий)) По образцу "злочинной Рады"))

----------


## OKA

"Владельцев оружия могут обязать носить специальные жилеты или опознавательные знаки, как у сотрудников правоохранительных органов. Соответствующий законопроект разрабатывается в Госдуме, сообщил «Парламентской газете» автор инициативы, замруководителя фракции «Справедливая Россия» Олег Нилов. 

По его словам, нововведения коснутся всех владельцев огнестрельного оружия — охотничьего, нарезного, травматического. В России их насчитывается до 8 миллионов человек.

Правила ношения оружия для сотрудников силовых ведомств и полицейских очень жёстко регламентированы. Для них опознавательным знаком служат форма и личные жетоны. Это даёт окружающим понять, что правоохранители вооружены.

«Ну а сотрудники охранных структур и гражданские лица, которых в России сотни тысяч, ходят с оружием и вправе вообще никак не обозначать этот факт», — сказал Олег Нилов.

В соответствии с законопроектом, человек с пистолетом или ружьём должен быть обозначен так же, как полицейский. Это может быть значок или яркий жилет наподобие того, что надевают на охоте. Если гражданин не выполнит предписание и не наденет опознавательный знак, это повлечёт наказание. А если он применит оружие при отсутствии специального жилета или жетона, это будет отягчающим обстоятельством, даже если гражданин оборонялся.

«Раз человек взял с собой пистолет, его нужно обозначить, чтобы все окружающие знали об этом факте, чтобы его видела полиция и силовики, которые могли бы в любой момент проверить, соответствует ли гражданин всем требованиям», — заявил Олег Нилов.

Например, человек с оружием ни в коем случае не может находиться в состоянии опьянения. Он не должен брать оружие в общественные места, увеселительные заведения, или в транспорт, пояснил депутат.

Пока запрет на ношение оружия действует только в самолётах — на время полёта его нужно сдавать.

Помимо этого парламентарий работает над законопроектом, запрещающим ношение холодного оружия с длиной лезвия более 5-6 сантиметров.

«Ножи, которыми осуществляется большинство преступлений, это опасное холодное оружие. Но ношение такого оружия не является преступлением, а отсюда вседозволенность, которая сегодня и является основной причиной поножовщины», — пояснил Олег Нилов.

В советское время ношение холодного оружия уже было уголовной статьёй, можно было носить с собой только перочинные ножики с минимальным размером лезвия, напомнил парламентарий.

Законопроект, который коснётся миллионов владельцев холодного оружия, будет внесён в пакете с инициативами об идентификации владельцев оружия и о видеофиксации применения огнестрельного оружия. Перед этим новеллы вынесут на экспертное обсуждение."

https://www.pnp.ru/social/vladelcev-...nye-znaki.html 

Ну, какие-то знаки-жетоны носить законопослушные , возможно, и будут. А вот жилетик модный,  яркий такой  (оранжевый, например  :Biggrin: ) , не то что урка- нормальный человек вряд ли напялит))

----------


## Avia M

В понедельник в Дагестане сотрудники ФСБ задержали врио председателя правительства Абдусамада Гамидова, врио вице-премьера Шамиля Исаева, врио вице-премьера Раюдина Юсуфова и экс-министра образования Шахабаса Шахова.
Они проходят по делу о хищениях денежных средств, выделенных из бюджета для реализации социальных программ.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/incidents/20180205/1514032122.html

Г-н Васильев действует!

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"Идея создания главного военно-политического управления, подобного существовавшему в СССР ГлавПУРу, на базе главного управления по работе с личным составом Вооруженных сил появилась в российском военном ведомстве, сообщил РИА Новости информированный источник, близкий к Минобороны.

"На базе главного управления по работе с личным составом (ГУРЛС) ВС РФ в ближайшей перспективе хотят образовать главное военно-политическое управление (ГВПУ), наподобие советского ГлавПУРа, в которое могут войти структурными подразделениями несколько департаментов минобороны", — сказал собеседник агентства.

По его словам, инициатива укрупнения главного управления по работе с личным составом и расширения функций этой воспитательной структуры принадлежит полковнику Михаилу Барышеву, назначенному на должность начальника ГУРЛС в мае 2017 года (ранее он возглавлял ЦСКА — Центральный спортивный клуб армии Минобороны России).

"Сейчас должность начальника ГУРЛС ВС РФ — это штатно-должностная категория "генерал-лейтенант". После преобразования в ГВПУ категория поднимется как минимум до "генерал-полковника". К примеру, главное политическое управление Советской армии и Военно-морского флота — так называемый ГлавПУР — в свое время возглавлял генерал армии Алексей Алексеевич Епишев", — уточнил собеседник РИА Новости.

В Минобороны России информацию о создании ГВПУ не прокомментировали.

Священники, комиссары, замполиты…

В Русской императорской армии и Российском императорском флоте за духовное (морально-психологическое) состояние военнослужащих отвечала структура военного духовенства во главе с протопресвитером.

В Советской России в мае 1919 года по инициативе Владимира Ульянова-Ленина было образовано политическое управление Реввоенсовета РСФСР. Затем оно было переименовано в политическое управление Рабоче-крестьянской Красной армии. В ПУ РККА основными структурными подразделениями были агитационно-осведомительный, культурно-просветительский, литературно-издательский, инспекторский, административно-финансовый отделы и военный отдел издательства ВЦИК.

ПУ РККА в дальнейшем было преобразовано в главное политическое управление — ГлавПУР (на правах отдела центрального комитета коммунистической партии) с функциями организации партийно-политической работы в Вооруженных силах СССР, руководства всей системой армейских и флотских политорганов, военной печати, учреждений культуры.
Министр обороны РФ Сергей Шойгу и первый заместитель министра обороны РФ Валерий Герасимов во время проведения Единого дня приемки военной продукции в Министерстве обороны РФ. 31 января 2018

Под началом ГлавПУРа также находились Военно-политическая академия имени В.И. Ленина, Институт военной истории, 11 высших военно-политических училищ, кафедры идеологической направленности в 20 военных академиях и 150 училищах.

После распада СССР в Вооруженных силах России прошли процессы департизации и деполитизации, в связи с чем статус главной военной воспитательной структуры был понижен, неоднократно менялось и ее название. В настоящее время — это главное управление по работе с личным составом ВС РФ.

Задачи ГУРЛС

Основными задачами ГУРЛС, как изложено на сайте Минобороны России, являются организация работы с личным составом в повседневной деятельности войск (сил) и совершенствование системы воспитания военнослужащих ВС; организация морально-психологического обеспечения ВС; организация работы по поддержанию уровня морально-психологического состояния военнослужащих, правопорядка и воинской дисциплины.

Эта структура отвечает за реализацию в армии и на флоте государственной политики в области обороны (в части касающейся); организацию государственно-патриотического воспитания личного состава; координацию деятельности органов военного управления в интересах социального развития ВС, реализации мер социальной защиты военнослужащих, гражданского персонала ВС, граждан, уволенных с военной службы, и членов их семей; организацию культурно-досуговой работы; координацию взаимодействия органов военного управления и религиозных объединений; организацию в Министерстве обороны РФ работы с ветеранами"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20180205/1513967955.html

Расскажут про злых забугорных акул капитализма , и выгодном отличии от них местных, добрых акул капитализма))

Где как не на политзанятиях отдохнуть и вздремнуть солдатикам))

----------


## Avia M

> Где как не на политзанятиях отдохнуть и вздремнуть солдатикам))


В теперешней срочной службе, полагаю с "вздремнуть - курнуть" проблем нет. Ежели что, мамки приедут с разборками.
А полковник молодец - "проинтуичил"... :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

> "Идея создания главного военно-политического управления, подобного существовавшему в СССР ГлавПУРу, на базе главного управления по работе с личным составом Вооруженных сил появилась в российском военном ведомстве, сообщил РИА Новости информированный источник, близкий к Минобороны.
> 
> "На базе главного управления по работе с личным составом (ГУРЛС) ВС РФ в ближайшей перспективе хотят образовать главное военно-политическое управление (ГВПУ), наподобие советского ГлавПУРа, в которое могут войти структурными подразделениями несколько департаментов минобороны", — сказал собеседник агентства.
> .............
> Священники, комиссары, замполиты…
> 
> В Русской императорской армии и Российском императорском флоте за духовное (морально-психологическое) состояние военнослужащих отвечала структура военного духовенства во главе с протопресвитером.
> ............
> Задачи ГУРЛС
> ...



Давно пора и эта структура апробирована и доказала свою эффективность - так как работать с людьми надо и это одна из первейших задач как и боевая подготовка.

Поначалу, очень неплохие были проведены структурные изменения. Это когда из политотделов начали делать структуру воспитательной работы. В неё вошли офицеры по общественно-гуманитарной подготовки. Вот тут смехуёчки пошли про "рассказы про злых забугорных акул капитализма", но рассказывать людям про агрессивные действия НАТО, про туже вот только вышла американская Доктрина применения ядерного оружия - её надо людям довести и рассказать, про неё наш МИД России даже с заявлением выступил - о том что американская доктрина больше похожа на пропагандонскую антироссийскую страшилку, чем на серьёзный документ государства пытающегося "насадить мир во всём мире", только насадка эта на ядерную бомбу США. Вы вот об этом знали? А вот ссылочка - Комментарий Департамента информации и печати МИД России в связи с публикацией новой ядерной доктрины США - Новости - Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации

Так вот это надо объяснять людям. Надо объяснять и разъяснять разного рода политические движухи, подробненько про террористов - откуда появились, что хотят и т.д..

Так же тогда появились психологи. В американской армии они есть, даже в полиции они у них есть - а они просто так бабло своё капиталистическое выбрасывать не будут, потому как эти специалисты определённую задачу решали... 

При этом мракобесы совсем, как и при батюшке-царе, задачи психологов и политиков не решали и про НАТО сейчас тоже не рассказывают... Как и с ветеранами попы не работают. А надо и с ветеранами работать и вести военно-мемориальную работу, шефскую работу.

В реальности, вот тут вспоминают прошлое, уберём отдельных замполитов-бездельников так как самоустранившихся должностных лиц достаточно в любых структурах - но если рассмотреть - то мужики работали серьёзно. Зачастую, сам свидетель, что замполиты подменяли командиров и брали руководство подразделения (вместе с ППР) на себя. У меня тоже по службе такие политработники не единожды встречались. Это конечно нехорошо. Но работы у замполита реально хватало - это достаточно почитать в его должностных обязанностях. А многие старались выполнять полный объём возложенный на них. Не забываем, что в СА за дисциплину подчинённых вместе с командиром на все 100% отвечал и замполит. Буханул прапор - получают выговоры командир и замполит. 
Как и занятия проводили интересно, что люди не спали на занятиях...(и даже понимая людей давали им отдохнуть - тут мудрость уже нужна по работе с л\с), и влезали\решали элементарные бытовые проблемы, проблемы обеспечения, снабжения, действительно подавали пример во всём и в боевой подготовке..., работали с наглядкой, музеи ленинские комнаты..., по территории наглядка, по боевой подготовке наглядка...   

Поэтому - должностные лица и эта структура необходима в нашей Армии.   

Касаемо политического строя России (и не только России)..., "капитализма"...., то действительно - эта темка тоже горячая, то как люди на своей шкуре чувствуют социальную несправедливость, видят и ощущают присутствие классового общества, видят явно несправедливое даже больше похоже на воровское перераспределение материальных богатств и средств среди разных слоёв населения страны..., ощущают на себе разные методы и прессинги пропаганды, которая ярко выражена и бывает в различных в том числе откровенно лживых формах..., люди видят когда не усердный труд и образцовая служба с риском для жизни на благо государства и народа оценивается правящими кругами российского государства должным образом, а в стране ими  искусственно созданы такие условия так, что в почёте силиконовые сиськи - которыми можно заработать гораздо больше, чем обеспечить и шикарное жильё, автомобили, воспитание своих детей и прочую роскошь....., люди видят когда Герой России и его семья имеет уровень жизни который просто убогий в сравнении с силиконовыми безмозглыми красавицами из Дома-2 - то это не только удивляет, возмущает, но и побуждает к действиям...   То поэтому можно сказать просто, что те из правителей кто вводит данные должности "политработников" сделает так чито - "в обязанности воспитателя разъяснение марксизма-ленинизма будет не входить", а кто попытается - будет уволен по статье, так как по статусу военнослужащему запрещено заниматься политикой......

----------


## OKA

> Давно пора и эта структура апробирована и доказала свою эффективность - так как работать с людьми надо и это одна из первейших задач как и боевая подготовка...


Нет, не доказала. Пример-разрушение СССР и Советской Армии. 




> Вот тут смехуёчки пошли про "рассказы про злых забугорных акул капитализма"...


Ага, только люди прекрасно понимают, что вражеские "акулы" принципиально не отличаются от местных. И "местные" при первой же возможности предпочитают осесть за бугром, с вывезенным в офшоры нажитые "непосильным трудом" состояния.





> ...серьёзный документ государства пытающегося "насадить мир во всём мире", только насадка эта на ядерную бомбу США. Вы вот об этом знали? ..


С советских времён вопросов не возникало)) Да и тут надысь обсуждалось :

Умозаключения о современной политике...





> Так же тогда появились психологи. В американской армии они есть, даже в полиции они у них есть - а они просто так бабло своё капиталистическое выбрасывать не будут, потому как эти специалисты определённую задачу решали...



Штатные психологи- дело нормальное, для любой вменяемой крупной структуры. Чтоб "держать руку на пульсе" здоровья коллектива)) И доложить, в случае чего либо начмеду, либо начальству, если случай запущеный .

Замполитам, если их наплодят, нужно "катушки" в форму особые- триколорные, чтобы было издалека видно, какой стране служат)) 




> В реальности, вот тут вспоминают прошлое, уберём отдельных замполитов-бездельников так как самоустранившихся должностных лиц достаточно в любых структурах - но если рассмотреть - то мужики работали серьёзно. Зачастую, сам свидетель, что замполиты подменяли командиров и брали руководство подразделения (вместе с ППР) на себя. У меня тоже по службе такие политработники не единожды встречались. Это конечно нехорошо. Но работы у замполита реально хватало - это достаточно почитать в его должностных обязанностях. А многие старались выполнять полный объём возложенный на них. Не забываем, что в СА за дисциплину подчинённых вместе с командиром на все 100% отвечал и замполит. 
> 
> Буханул прапор - получают выговоры командир и замполит. 
> 
> Как и занятия проводили интересно, что люди не спали на занятиях...(и даже понимая людей давали им отдохнуть - тут мудрость уже нужна по работе с л\с), и влезали\решали элементарные бытовые проблемы, проблемы обеспечения, снабжения, действительно подавали пример во всём и в боевой подготовке..., работали с наглядкой, музеи ленинские комнаты..., по территории наглядка, по боевой подготовке наглядка...


Ага, легенды ходят...  :Biggrin:  

Буханули командир с замполитом, и давай прапора чехвостить)) 

А за быт старшина должен отвечать, а не партейный начальник. 

Командиров они заменяли и руководили подразделениями)) Да такого командира, который позволит себя замполитом заменить - нафиг, к терапевту)))




> Поэтому - должностные лица и эта структура необходима в нашей Армии.


Нет))

Кста, познавательно :

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5a562...af8e2da1b6c9e0

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 8 февраля. /ТАСС/. МВД России внесло в регламент работы дорожно-патрульной службы ГИБДД поправки, запрещающие инспекторам Госавтоинспекции отстранять от управления автомобилем судей в случае их алкогольного опьянения.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
МВД РФ запретило инспекторам ГИБДД отстранять от вождения нетрезвых судей - Общество - ТАСС

Может чего не понимаю, или бред от мвд? :Confused:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Иваныч

«Теперь каждый летчик, садясь в кабину, будет думать не о защите Отечества, а о том, что малейшая ошибка может привести его в тюрьму». Такими словами ветераны Морской авиации комментируют приговор летчику, повредившему во время посадки боевую машину. Эта, казалось бы, частная история обнажает куда более серьезные проблемы и судебной системы, и ВВС России.

В распоряжении газеты ВЗГЛЯД оказались материалы процесса по делу старшего лейтенанта Сергея Нефедова, чье дело в начале февраля рассматривал Калининградский гарнизонный суд. Лейтенант обвинялся по ст. 351 УК – нарушение правил полетов военных летательных аппаратов, повлекшее по неосторожности тяжкие последствия. 

Поводом послужило ЧП, случившееся в части 30866 Морской авиации Балтийского флота в Черняховске 18 мая прошлого года во время тренировочного полета. Лейтенант учился сажать Су-27п (перехватчик) с круга на высоте 300 метров. 

Как говорится в приговоре, при заходе на посадку через 2 секунды после касания взлетно-посадочной полосы основными колесами летчик опустил носовое колесо. И в этот момент Нефедов «ошибочно непреднамеренно вместо нажатия кнопки выпуска тормозного парашюта установил переключатель крана шасси в положение «убрано», при этом произошло складывание передней стойки шасси и падение носовой части самолета на поверхность взлетно-посадочной полосы». Иначе говоря, молодой лейтенант ошибся кнопкой, и машина на скорости свыше 250 км/ч сложила переднюю стойку шасси и опустилась носом на взлетную полосу. В результате были повреждены обтекатель РЛС, часть обшивки, сломаны некоторые датчики и другое внешнее оборудование, а главное – пострадали двигатели. Сам летчик остался цел и невредим.

Инцидент стал основанием для уголовного преследования пилота. Какой-то усердный следователь местной военной прокуратуры возбудил уголовное дело по статье 351 УК (нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним), и 5 февраля 2018 года гарнизонный суд вынес свое решение. В приговоре упоминается ущерб размером более 27 млн рублей, но платить – по крайней мере пока – его летчику не придется. 

Приговор, казалось бы, чрезвычайно мягкий – всего лишь два года условно с отсрочкой. Иначе говоря, старший лейтенант Нефедов не сядет в тюрьму (он окажется там лишь в случае, если за эти два года вновь совершит какое-либо преступление). Это типичный и традиционный приговор российского суда, зачастую слепо следующего обвинительному заключению следствия, не рассматривающего материалы дела по состязательному принципу, не слышащего аргументы защиты. При этом, конечно же, судья понимает происходящее и реальную степень вины – и поэтому выносится условный приговор. Тем самым как бы убиваются два зайца – и соблюдается милосердие (осужденный не попадает в тюрьму), и подтверждается правота следствия (приговор обвинительный). 

Однако в итоге на осужденном на всю жизнь остается клеймо уголовного преступника – судимость. А в данном случае ситуация еще хуже – «дело Нефедова» теоретически может стать толчком для целой серии подобных исков в дальнейшем. Причем не только против летчиков, а в целом против военных, случайно повредивших военную технику. 

https://vz.ru/society/2018/2/19/896225.html

----------


## Let_nab

> «Теперь каждый летчик, садясь в кабину, будет думать не о защите Отечества, а о том, что малейшая ошибка может привести его в тюрьму». Такими словами ветераны Морской авиации комментируют приговор летчику, повредившему во время посадки боевую машину. Эта, казалось бы, частная история обнажает куда более серьезные проблемы и судебной системы, и ВВС России.
> ..........
> Однако в итоге на осужденном на всю жизнь остается клеймо уголовного преступника – судимость. А в данном случае ситуация еще хуже – «дело Нефедова» теоретически может стать толчком для целой серии подобных исков в дальнейшем. Причем не только против летчиков, а в целом против военных, случайно повредивших военную технику. 
> 
> https://vz.ru/society/2018/2/19/896225.html


По большому счёту - это правильно.
Государству нанесён ущерб, есть виновный, есть его вина в частности и неумышленная..., есть вина командиров и начальников - не организовали, не обучили... А может как в старые добрые времена усматривается - вредительство, то есть умышленность в содеянном? Что вполне реально и актуально. Прокуратура обязана проводить расследование с привлечением экспертов. Должна сработать аварийно-исследовательская лаборатория. Выводы в лётно\инженерноэксплуатац

----------


## Gnom

По какому большому счету? А при ведении боевых действий если летчика собъют ему тоже прокуратура должна шить дело с формулировкой: в ненадлежащей степени использовал маневренные характеристики самолета?

----------


## OKA

> По какому большому счету? А при ведении боевых действий если летчика собъют ему тоже прокуратура должна шить дело с формулировкой: в ненадлежащей степени использовал маневренные характеристики самолета?


Бывает всякое :



На инглише статья :

https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/y...anopy-no-gear/

----------


## Avia M

> ему тоже прокуратура должна шить дело


Тоже интересно.

Актер Алексей Серебряков заявил, что национальной идеей России являются «сила, наглость и хамство». Об этом эмигрировавший в Канаду артист сообщил в интервью... 

https://iz.ru/711460/2018-02-21/zvez...ost-i-khamstvo

----------


## OKA

> Тоже интересно.
> 
> Актер Алексей Серебряков заявил, что национальной идеей России являются «сила, наглость и хамство». Об этом эмигрировавший в Канаду артист сообщил в интервью... 
> 
> https://iz.ru/711460/2018-02-21/zvez...ost-i-khamstvo



Ну этот сабж(как и многие другие его коллеги по прачечной), ещё со времён перестройки на ниве антисоветчины и русофобии пашет))

Теперь и в ридной канадщине)) 

Для поливания дерьмом истории страны и её реальностей такие актёры- просто подарок .

 Актёрство по условию подразумевает некую внешнюю фактурность сабжа, даже без грима. А внешность как раз типично российская. Вот и "куёт железо, пока горбачёв")) 

Лицедейство по факту предполагает некую "продажность". Не все на это идут. А тут причина уважительная- детки в канадах кушать хочут вкусно)) Где-то сюжет эмигрантского канала в канадах с ним проскакивал. Там много кто отметился))

https://www.youtube.com/user/torontovkadotcom/videos

"И вашим, и нашим , и споём, и спляшем")) Не первый и не последний))

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8211813.html

Да и на "опере" не раз обсуждался...


Ещё про  "граждан мира", известных "патриотов" в прошлом )) :

https://ria.ru/society/20180220/1514...=rian_partners

----------


## Казанец

Делягин толково о текущем моменте и перспективах:
https://youtu.be/PKD9QW8Ibhg?t=1374

----------


## Let_nab

> По какому большому счету? А при ведении боевых действий если летчика собъют ему тоже прокуратура должна шить дело с формулировкой: в ненадлежащей степени использовал маневренные характеристики самолета?


У меня тот пост почему-то полностью не показывается... Возможно глюк какой-то. Потому что когда открываю его редактировать - показывает полный текст. Отправляю сообщение - обрезается...
Сейчас попытался опять копипастом сюда запостить и получается пустой пост и всё. Пробовал из разных браузеров...
Вот следующий пост попробую опять повторить копипастом - если получится пустым - то реально глюк форума какой-то...

----------


## Let_nab

> По какому большому счету? А при ведении боевых действий если летчика собъют ему тоже прокуратура должна шить дело с формулировкой: в ненадлежащей степени использовал маневренные характеристики самолета?


...............
Продолжение того поста : 

Выводы в лётно\инженерноэксплуатац

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Потасовка между политиками произошла во время выступления еще одного кандидата — Сергея Бабурина. Жириновский вмешался в выступление, время на которое отвели Бабурину. Собчак призвала его к спокойствию, на что лидер ЛДПР назвал ее "дурой".

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/election2018_news/201...515461140.html

Милая сцена, но "дура" маловероятно. Наверняка кандидаты медкомиссию проходят... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Шоу должно продолжаться!

"То, что происходит – это не дебаты, это базар, крики с места. Дебаты – это когда ты споришь с соперником. Вопросы и ответы – это интервью. И зачем мы по часу стоим здесь, хотя у нас шесть минут – необъяснимо никому… ЦИК и центральные каналы не хотят, чтобы мы спорили один на один — сделали из дебатов шоу и портите отношение к президентским выборам. Эти дебаты не имеют права на жизнь, я покидаю эту студию", — сказал Грудинин в ходе дебатов на Первом канале, после чего ушел из студии.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/election2018_news/201...515490307.html

----------


## OKA

> Потасовка между политиками произошла во время выступления еще одного кандидата — Сергея Бабурина. Жириновский вмешался в выступление, время на которое отвели Бабурину. Собчак призвала его к спокойствию, на что лидер ЛДПР назвал ее "дурой".
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/election2018_news/201...515461140.html
> 
> Милая сцена, но "дура" маловероятно. Наверняка кандидаты медкомиссию проходят...






> Шоу должно продолжаться!
> 
> "То, что происходит – это не дебаты, это базар, крики с места. Дебаты – это когда ты споришь с соперником. Вопросы и ответы – это интервью. И зачем мы по часу стоим здесь, хотя у нас шесть минут – необъяснимо никому… ЦИК и центральные каналы не хотят, чтобы мы спорили один на один — сделали из дебатов шоу и портите отношение к президентским выборам. Эти дебаты не имеют права на жизнь, я покидаю эту студию", — сказал Грудинин в ходе дебатов на Первом канале, после чего ушел из студии.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/election2018_news/201...515490307.html




Как приговор всем этим вот кандидатам- случись чего, кого бы вы предпочли в Главкомы?  :Biggrin: 

При всём при том, что известно про нынешнюю власть))

----------


## Avia M

> Вот, есть же нормальный кандидат, впервые лет за пятнадцать наверное:
> Вложение 82926



МОСКВА, 5 марта. /ТАСС/. Швейцарские налоговые органы сообщили об 11 счетах в швейцарском банке кандидата на пост президента РФ от КПРФ, бизнесмена Павла Грудинина, причем один из счетов был открыт в золоте.
"Что касается дальнейшего его [кандидата] участия в избирательной гонке, конечно, наличие незакрытых счетов на момент регистрации и дезинформация по этому поводу ЦИК является безусловным основанием для снятия кандидата, но ЦИК предполагает, что этот вопрос должен решить Верховный суд"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Налоговая служба Швейцарии сообщила об 11 счетах Грудинина, в том числе в золоте - Политика - ТАСС

С такими "прицепами" похоже впервые...

----------


## Казанец

Так вы все меня давно уж отговорили, ещё два месяца назад:



> Ну, раз и он вам тоже не понравился, тогда вообще не пойдём.

----------


## Avia M

> Так вы все меня давно уж отговорили, ещё два месяца назад:


Перебор. Негоже так сразу поддаваться на "уговоры" форумчан... :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

Ну, вам не угодишь...

----------


## OKA

Познавательное интервью :

"Разведчица-нелегал Людмила Нуйкина: 8 марта мы втайне отмечали пельменями"

https://ria.ru/interview/20180307/1515836517.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

Секретные переговоры без прессы: что выпрашивали бывшие кандидаты у Путина - Аргументы Недели

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Nazar

Не перестаю удивляться людской паскудности, при попытках схватить немного хайпа и помитинговать, воспользовавшись чужой трагедией.

----------


## Let_nab

Точно! Народ попиариться вышел!!!! Вот же негодяи!
А ведь это самый хайп - у кого их родных и детей сожгут - так на этом грех не пиариться! А сочувствующие и возмущённые бардаком граждане, так вообще преступники, которых бы дубинками укатать, да за экстремизм замкнуть - чтоб по норам своим сидели и не вякали, даже если в этих их норах их давить будут.

----------


## Nazar

> Точно! Народ попиариться вышел!!!! Вот же негодяи!


А вы вот на этом еще попиарьтесь. Вашей натуре оно поближе будет. По сути, вы со своими картинками про Курск, о котором не знаете ничего от слова совсем, и про погибших в ТЦ, ничем не отличаетесь от этой жирной рожи с Украины.
http://www.ntv.ru/novosti/1997004/

Но самое интересное, как быстро вы поняли что говорят о вас. Знаете старую русскую пословицу о ворах и шапках? Или вы русским пословицам не обучены?

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Вложение 84199
> 
> Как приговор всем этим вот кандидатам- случись чего, кого бы вы предпочли в Главкомы? 
> 
> При всём при том, что известно про нынешнюю власть))


Обязательно "выбирать" только из этих и нынешней власти?  Очень игру в наперстки напоминает.

----------


## OKA

"оссийские генералы впервые получат возможность с комфортом летать в самолетах по стране и за рубеж за счет Минобороны. Речь идет не только о бизнес-классе, но и о редком и самом дорогостоящем — первом. Соответствующий приказ военного ведомства, как ожидается, будет подписан в ближайшее время. Никогда прежде высшим офицерам не были положены такие преимущества, им оплачивали только перелеты в экономклассе. По мнению экспертов, новация позволит высшему командному составу гарантированно добираться до нужного места в случае экстренной служебной необходимости. В ряде ситуаций это позволит сэкономить государственные средства, отказавшись от использования спецборта.

Как рассказали «Известиям» в военном ведомстве, завершается разработка проекта приказа министра обороны «Об определении порядка, случаев и особенностей оформления, выдачи и использования воинских перевозочных документов...». Этот нормативный акт впервые объединит нормы перевозки военнослужащих всех категорий, которые ранее регламентировались различными ведомственными приказами.

Уровень комфорта перевозки будет привязан к воинскому званию и служебному положению военнослужащего. Генералы во время служебных командировок впервые получат право летать в салонах первого класса на рейсах любых авиакомпаний, в том числе иностранных. Все остальные военнослужащие, включая рядовой состав, будут, как и прежде, использовать салоны экономкласса.

Если место службы находится на Крайнем Севере, в некоторых других отдаленных районах РФ, то генерал и члены его семьи смогут бесплатно отправиться в отпуск на территории России первым или бизнес-классом. Это будет доступно и высшим офицерам, служащим за пределами РФ.

По словам экс-командующего фронтовой авиацией ВВС России генерал-полковника Николая Антошкина, высшие офицеры — категория людей, приравненная к топ-менеджерам..."

Полностью :

https://iz.ru/725219/aleksandr-krugl...pervym-klassom

Экономно, чО уж там)) 





> Обязательно "выбирать" только из этих и нынешней власти?  Очень игру в наперстки напоминает.


Ну вот прошли  выборы по закону, есть ещё идеи?  :Biggrin: 

Познавательные ролики с кандидатами :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRW...awgik7Q/videos

А объективно, большинство пришедших на выборы проголосовало за нынешнего Главкома. Из остальных кандидатов Главкомы бы странные получились, по большей части  :Biggrin: 

Кого на этот раз "своих не бросаем" оставят ,"Время" покажет))

Пока все на месте.

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Ну вот прошли выборы по закону, есть ещё идеи?


Да кто бы сомневался в результате.



> А объективно, большинство пришедших на выборы проголосовало за нынешнего Главкома. Из остальных кандидатов Главкомы бы странные получились, по большей части


On pent tout fairs avec les baionettes exceptc s у asseoir.

----------


## Let_nab

*«Предатель Востриков». Как человек, потерявший семью, стал жертвой травли* 

У трагедии «Зимней вишни» много аспектов. АиФ.ru, по мере сил, старается освещать не только события и их причины, но и все, что окружает одну из самых страшных катастроф в истории современной России.

Мы уже рассказывали о беспрецедентной кампании фейков, которая обрушилась на головы кемеровчан и жителей России в целом в первые часы трагедии.

Те, кто стоял за вбросами о «300 трупах» и «200 могилах», не успокоились. Они просто поменяли тактику. 

«Моей семьи больше нет»

Лицом кемеровской катастрофы стал 31-летний Игорь Востриков. Мужчина потерял всю семью – в «Золотой вишне» погибли жена, двое сыновей, дочь и младшая сестра. Они оказались в зале кинотеатра, из которого почти никому не удалось выбраться.

Именно слова Вострикова о том, что людей заперли в кинотеатре, а затем не пришли к ним на помощь, разошлись по всем СМИ. 

Мужчина стал одним из главных действующих лиц митинга, который прошел в Кемерово 27 марта.

Накануне в соцсети Востриков написал: «Моей семьи больше нет. Виноват правящий режим в моей стране... .Путин так и будет сам всех лично (точечно) наказывать: указ проверить все ТЦ ,а ведь у нас ещё есть много других заведений, есть просто ветхие дома, старые больницы — трагедии могут случиться где угодно! 27.03. в Кемерове состоится митинг с 9.00 на Площади советов. Приходите во сколько сможете». 

«Ты должен занять высокое место в мэрии»

На митинг пришли тысячи людей. Прямо на площади произошла сцена, которая теперь тоже стала известна на всю страну. Вице-губернатор Сергей Цивилев, явно не зная, кто перед ним стоит, бросил Вострикову: «Молодой человек, вы что, попиариться на горе хотите?»

Миллионы людей искренне сочувствовали мужчине. А некоторые считали, что ему немедленно надо идти в политику.

Вот типичный пост подобного рода: «Мне кажется, ты должен занять высокое место в мэрии города или области. Чтобы начать менять эту систему, из-за которой погибло столько невинных детей».

Фигуру Вострикова стали активно «раскручивать» ряд СМИ, блогеры, а также представители несистемной оппозиции. При этом мнения самого Игоря на сей счет они, судя по всему, не спрашивали.

Первый сбой произошел как раз вокруг истории о «300 трупах». Инициативная группа граждан, собранная на митинге, объехала кемеровские морги, после чего огласила результат – погибших действительно 64 человека. Также разрушилась и версия о 200 тайных могилах, приготовленных на местных кладбищах.

Когда Востриков заявил об этом, люди, которые всего несколько часов назад боготворили его, заявили: «Мы тебе не верим». 

«Всей моей семьи нет... А вы говорите, что я на стороне администрации»

Мужчина неоднократно говорил, что для него важно узнать правду о том, что произошло, и наказать тех, кто действительно виновен в трагедии. Но те, кто уже видел в нем нового политика, ждали совершенно иного.

Утром 29 марта Востриков был вынужден выложить в соцсети видеообращение. Едва сдерживая слезы, он говорил: «Сейчас в Интернете гуляет много информации о том, куда я делся... Вплоть до того, что я фейк, и самое ужасное, что я стою на стороне администрации... Информацию перекручивают... Их больше нет... Всей моей семьи нет... А вы говорите, что я на стороне администрации. Она допустила эту трагедию из-за своей коррумпированности. Пожарники, которые принимали все это..Также есть еще вопросы к тому, как тушился пожар, как быстро туда добрались спасатели, как быстро они начали тушить... Не были задействованы вертолетные расчеты... Кто там принимал решения по пожару?»

Говоря об обвинениях в том, что он «перешел на сторону власти», Востриков пояснил – ему предоставили возможность ознакомиться с видеозаписью, на которой видно, что двери в кинозал были закрыты не кем-то из сотрудников торгового центра, а самими зрителями. Они уже не могли прорваться через стену дыма с маленькими детьми, и надеялись дождаться помощи, постаравшись перекрыть доступ дыма в зал.

Стало ясно, что мужчина не хочет становиться лицом какой-либо политической силы, по крайней мере, сейчас, когда еще не похоронены его близкие.

И кто-то решил: раз нельзя сделать из Вострикова «борца с режимом», надо сделать из него «продавшегося режиму».

Ролик от господина Ходорковского

В Интернете появился ролик выступления Игоря Вострикова и членов инициативной группы перед журналистами. Авторство ролика принадлежит «МБХ медиа» - интернет-ресурсу небезывестного Михаила Ходорковского.

Сделан ролик профессионально –фразы Вострикова выстроены так, чтобы не оставалось сомнений, что он выражает исключительно верноподданнические чувства к власти: «Нами манипулируют. Ужасно осознавать, что все эти три дня мы занимались абсолютно не тем. Надо было заниматься как инициативной группе именно вот действиями МЧС. А нас они вот — вот эти майданщики — просто увели в другую сторону, понимаете, чтобы направить нас на администрацию, там, на Путина, в конце концов. По поводу Владимира Владимировича, вы прекрасно знаете, что — назовём прямо — он у нас не президент, а царь. Полная власть. Хорошо это, плохо, наверное, власть должна быть сильная. Моё в общем мнение».

То, что началось после этого в соцсетях, иначе как травлей не назовешь.

Особо активные граждане старались выразить свое мнение прямо на личной странице Вострикова.

Вот, к примеру, что пишет пользователь Роман Злобин:

«Игорь Востриков,человек который при пожаре в #Кемерово потерял семью,вся сгорела,сестра, жена и три ребенка. Еще пару дней назад он обвинял в трагедии Путина,Тулеева, и коррумпированную систему которую Путин выстроил, требовал их отставки. Вчера на пресс конференции заявил что во всем виноват майдан, а Путин царь, и что к власти у него претензий нет. Вообще ватник он и в Кемерово ватник, готовый мать родную - семью продать.

Ну как вам такая прочистка мозгов? Он продал свою семью, и переобулся к тому же. Теперь сидит и лицом рисуется.Разговаривает не о чем,чтобы потянуть время. Хороший актер оказался. 

Теперь ждем его в Госдуме, да в паре с Соловьёвым на радио» 

«Востриков» этот — изначально фейковый проект гэбухи»

Бывают вещи похуже. Вот, например, некто под ником Cudzysziftskwowkss Uctxofsjwbbw: «Ну что, каково это, предать семью и близких ради денег и собственной задницы? предать честь, достоинство, и все ради миллионов? как таких как ты земля носит, мразь продажная..»

Пользователь Nikolay Sumerkin : «После того, что начал рассказывать Востриков о майданах и доверии к путинской власти, сложно поверить ему в то, что двери не были заперты, а были забаррикадированы погибшими. Возможно, на него начали давить, и заставляют говорить то, что выгодно властям»

Станислав Мудрый выдает такую теорию: «Неважно, что сказал Востриков. Важно, кто с ним это сделал. Купить его невозможно (он получит компенсацию около 20 млн рублей), запугать тоже едва ли (неясно, что терять). Очень похоже на историю Максименко из СК, которому в ФСБ дали препараты и он оговорил себя».

Есть кое-что и похлеще, например Sarah Jane Darkness : «Конспирологическая #версия.

А почему не предположить, что «Востриков» этот — изначально фейковый проект гэбухи, внедрённый в массу убитых горем родственников погибших детей? Именно для того, чтобы произносить выгодные властям речи, гасить протестные настроения? Нарисовать в ВК можно всё».

«Может то, что ему предложили, поможет ему как-то дальше жить»

Есть и вроде бы сочувствующие. Вот, например, как на своей странице в Facebook сочувствует известная журналистка Евгения Альбац: «Как же жалко этого парня, Вострикова. И все ему простительно за то горе, которое ему выпало и которое невозможно пережить. Давайте не будем его судить. Он потерял все в жизни, все — жену, сестру, троих детей. Может то, что ему предложили, поможет ему как-то дальше жить. И дай Б-г»

Посочувствовал и известный блогер Рустем Адагамов: «27-го Востриков писал вот так. Я его за разворот вообще не осуждаю, я бы на его месте, наверное, просто умер, а он ещё живой и даже может писать и разговаривать. Бог ему судья, а не мы».

А вот вам заголовок портала Дни.ру : «Игорь Востриков винит в трагедии самих погибших: Они промедлили»

Украинское издание «Обозреватель»: «"Путин - царь!" Потерявший семью россиянин шокировал заявлением о пожаре в Кемерово».

И так далее, и тому подобное. Об уважении к трагедии человека речь не идет – Вострикова откровенно пытаются растоптать, словно он крупная политическая фигура. 

Это похоже на доведение до самоубийства

Зачем? Один из известных блогеров, ныне живущий в Праге, в своем ролике, посвященном «сотням детских трупов», мимоходом упомянул о «самоубийствах родственников».

Пока, слава Богу, люди, потерявшие близких, держатся. Но судя по тому, что происходит, кому-то эти самоубийства действительно очень нужны.

Та кампания, которая развернута против Игоря Вострикова, очень похожа на попытку доведения до крайности. Нужен человек, который «не скажет лишнего», и его уже спокойно можно использовать в качестве знамени борьбы с властью или с чем угодно.

Анонимным пользователям, и маститым журналистам – стоит помнить, что подобное деяние является уголовно наказуемым преступлением.

Игорь Вострикову и всем родным и близким жертв трагедии в Кемерово – мужества и терпения.

----------


## Avia M

> Генералы во время служебных командировок впервые получат право летать в салонах первого класса на рейсах любых авиакомпаний, в том числе иностранных.


За кем оставлено право выбора компании? Возможно жёстко регламентировано - где дороже...
Прав был Генсек (дорогой Л.И.)!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Госдума на пленарном заседании в четверг рассмотрит в первом чтении законопроект, который позволяет судебным приставам ограничивать доступ к интернет-ресурсам за отказ удалять сведения, порочащие честь и достоинство гражданина или деловую репутацию юридического лица. Инициатива была внесена 2 апреля группой депутатов от фракции "Единая Россия" во главе с председателем комитета по безопасности и противодействию коррупции Василием Пискаревым.

Как отмечают авторы, изменения направлены на повышение уровня исполнения предписаний, содержащих требования об удалении сведений, распространенных в интернете, порочащих честь, достоинство или деловую репутацию гражданина или юридического лица.

В соответствии с действующим законодательством, такие сведения, которые оказались после их распространения доступными в интернете, могут быть удалены по его требованию. При этом разработчики указывают, что "специфика распространения информации в интернете требует наличия в законодательстве специальных механизмов для исполнения судебных решений, что является обеспечением реализации конституционных прав каждого на судебную защиту".

В связи с этим законодатели предлагают ввести нормы выполнения судебных предписаний по удалению указанных сведений в интернете: в частности, если ресурс, распространивший такую информацию, после требования суда не удалил ее, "судебный пристав-исполнитель выносит постановление об ограничении доступа" к нему.

Парламентарии полагают, что реализация законопроекта будет способствовать защите прав и законных интересов лиц, чьи честь, достоинство и доброе имя потерпели ущерб в результате распространения не соответствующей действительности негативной информации.

При обсуждении документа на заседании профильного комитета представитель Федеральной службы судебных приставов Игорь Савенко сообщил, что в ведомстве "ожидают увеличения числа производств этой категории". Он объяснил "длительный процесс исполнения этой категории дел" тем, что "имеющийся инструментарий в виде штрафов, которые накладываются на физических и юридических лиц, к сожалению, недостаточно эффективен". По мнению Савенко, законопроект способствует созданию такого эффективного и оперативного механизма, который предусматривает возможность исполнения судебным приставом решений суда без участия самого разместившего порочащую информацию лица."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Госдума обсудит законопроект о блокировке сайтов за отказ удалять порочащие сведения - Общество - ТАСС

Хе-хе)) "Слава КПСС" - вовсе не человек)))

Ну теперь-то предвыборные дебаты поудаляют из истории))) Там столько интересного граждане кандидаты про конкурентов нарассказывали  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> В связи с этим законодатели предлагают ввести


МОСКВА, 5 апреля. /ТАСС/. Госдума приняла на заседании в четверг в третьем, окончательном чтении проект закона о введении новой меры пресечения - "запрета на определенные действия". Депутаты внесли поправки в Уголовно-процессуальный кодекс РФ.
Согласно тексту закона, в УПК РФ вводится новая статья 105.1 "Запрет определенных действий". В ней прописывается, что "суд с учетом данных о личности подозреваемого или обвиняемого, фактических обстоятельств уголовного дела и представленных сторонами сведений при избрании меры пресечения в виде запрета определенных действий может запретить подозреваемому или обвиняемому: выходить в определенные периоды времени за пределы жилого помещения, в котором он проживает в качестве собственника, нанимателя либо на иных законных основаниях, находиться в определенных местах, а также ближе установленного расстояния до определенных объектов, посещать определенные мероприятия и участвовать в них, общаться с определенными лицами, отправлять и получать почтово-телеграфные отправления, использовать средства связи и информационно-телекоммуникационную сеть Интернет, управлять автомобилем или иным транспортным средством, если совершенное преступление связано с нарушением ПДД и эксплуатации ТС".
Законом оговариваются предельные сроки применения новой меры пресечения. Так, по уголовным делам о преступлениях небольшой и средней тяжести он составит 12 месяцев, тяжких преступлениях - 24 месяцев, об особо тяжких преступлениях - 36 месяцев.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Госдума приняла закон о новой мере пресечения - «запрет на определенные действия» - Общество - ТАСС

А судьям недавно разрешили "вискарь" за рулём...

----------


## Avia M

Граждане сами должны заботиться о достойном уровне своей пенсии через накопительные пенсионные системы, а не рассчитывать только на государство, считает глава Минфина РФ Антон Силуанов.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180410/1518276103.html

Достойный подхват...

САМАРА, 12 апреля. /ТАСС/. Около 80 млн рублей было изъято в ходе обыска у замначальника службы экономической безопасности управления ФСБ по Самарской области полковника Сергея Гудованого, арестованного по делу о взятках. Об этом сам Гудованый сообщил в четверг в зале Самарского районного суда.
"Изъятая сумма была около 80 млн рублей, я точно не знаю. Я уже давал пояснения следователю, что более 20 млн рублей - это накопления семьи"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Около 80 млн рублей изъяли у арестованного в Самаре сотрудника УФСБ - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Let_nab

> А судьям недавно разрешили "вискарь" за рулём...

----------


## Let_nab

> Граждане сами должны заботиться о достойном уровне своей пенсии через накопительные пенсионные системы, а не рассчитывать только на государство, считает глава Минфина РФ Антон Силуанов.

----------


## Let_nab

> Нет, не доказала. Пример-разрушение СССР и Советской Армии.


Это не пример, так как в обязанности данной структуры не входило командование, непосредственное управление и тем более государственная безопасность. Это структура имела в своих обязанностях только воспитательно-идеологическую функцию, пропаганду, агитацию, работу с молодёжью и ветеранами.... Касаемо эффективности данной структуры то - да, эта эффективность апробирована и доказана. Повторю - так как работать с людьми надо и это одна из первейших задач как и боевая подготовка... Это доказала практика не только в трудовых коллективах, но и в военных коллективах..., в мирное и в военное время.., во время отдыха и во время боя...

От части, государственную безопасность, то есть непосредственное сохранение государственной целостности, государственного аппарата, государственного строя - это прямая обязанность Комитета Государственной Безопасности.
Так же, отчасти, внутренней безопасностью и внутренними делами - по своим обязанностям, было возложено на Министерство Внутренних Дел... 

Так что не занимайтесь, как в то время говорили, "приписками" того к чему, никакого отношения структура не имела и тем более на что не могла повлиять... Единственное, что можно "притянуть за уши" так это то, что косвенно данная структура могла как-то "повлиять на умы"  правителей СССР, которые работали и поставили своей целью развал СССР и Армии. 

Указанное мной в этом посте (Граждане и Государство) - является фактом и должностные лица и эта структура необходима в нашей Армии - прежде всего для РАБОТЫ С ЛЮДЬМИ. 





> Ага, только люди прекрасно понимают, что вражеские "акулы" принципиально не отличаются от местных. И "местные" при первой же возможности предпочитают осесть за бугром, с вывезенным в офшоры нажитые "непосильным трудом" состояния.


Люди, ввиду своей необразованности, могут понимать всё что угодно, но не понимать истину и реальность. 
"Вражеские акулы" принципиально отличаются от местных. Отличаются по многому! 




> С советских времён вопросов не возникало)) Да и тут надысь обсуждалось :
> 
> Умозаключения о современной политике....]


Вот сами себе противоречите. В Совке вопросов не возникало, потому как структура о которой речь идёт - работала, разъясняла...
Сейчас же у людей сложилось не безосновательно и имеет место другое мнение, что Россия изначально является угрозой. Причина этому в том, что наши правители сейчас решают свои шкурные интересы. И люди это почувствовали на своей шкуре, так как этим правителям на людей наплевать, а уж тем более на других... Если наших людей им легко прессануть, то другие имеют защиту типа НАТО и свободной Америки. 
Как вот вопрос - Когда наконец Россия будет выбирать себе друзей и союзников не из изгоев, а из нормальных цивилизованных стран?





> Штатные психологи- дело нормальное, для любой вменяемой крупной структуры. Чтоб "держать руку на пульсе" здоровья коллектива)) И доложить, в случае чего либо начмеду, либо начальству, если случай запущеный .
> 
> Замполитам, если их наплодят, нужно "катушки" в форму особые- триколорные, чтобы было издалека видно, какой стране служат))


Ну, тут тоже Вы не компетентны в служебных обязанностях психологов..., так как свели всё к одному - "докладу о запущенных случаях". 
В принципе не удивлён, так как Вы видимо не только первые приказы по данной структуре не читали, но и о новом не в курсах. Вот тут новый приказ: http://vii.sfu-kras.ru/images/EXP680...2826_55062.pdf

А в старом приказе 1995 года №226 конкретно указано:
"Психолог ... несет ответственность за состояние и организацию психологической работы в интересах воспитания личного состава, укрепления его морально-психологического состояния и поддержания психологической устойчивости военнослужащих. "
Вы знаете порядок, методику, средства организации и проведения психологической работы с личным составом? Ах, да.. Нет, не знаете. Так как у Вас это только доклады Начмеду или Командиру.

Есть отдельные приказы по обязанностям должностных лиц где всё шире указано, как и офицеров этих должностей обучали не как правильно и с какой стороны подойти к Начмеду или Командиру и доложить о "запущенном случае"..., а науке как социальная психология, в частности и затрагивали аспекты медицинской науки - психики человека. Да, это гуманитарные науки, которых технорям не понять - и понимают они это когда они или их сослуживцы в петле болтаются или стреляются, зачастую постреляв других сослуживцев. Тогда смехуючки про "доклады Начмедам" уже превращаются в надрыв и упрёк их или их близких...  




> Ага, легенды ходят...


А что не так? 

Реально. Почитав вот это Ваше оппонирование - оно напомнило мне уровень незрелого, необразованного и обиженного человека... Будто пришёл в кабак к люмпенам, и высказавшись о нормальном - я получаю про пьянки, низменность, низость да ещё искажёнными словами. 
Особенно вот это на очереди: " Буханули командир с замполитом, и давай прапора чехвостить..." Вы как обиженный на всю жизнь прапор - что ему не налили!  
Вы имеете образование, где-то учились? Что-то странное... Примеры на "бухле".. Хммм...
Так же напоминает Голливуд - которые показывает всех советских вечно пьяными, что и Германию в 1945 победили непросыхая, метрострой непросыхая, в космос полетели непросыхая... Захотелось даже следуя логики спросить - Вас тоже делали непросыхая? У Вас изначально пошло всё в плоскость унижений и оскорблений. Или не заметили как своё оппонирование к этому свели?




> А за быт старшина должен отвечать, а не партейный начальник.


Вот тут тоже уровень знаний... Мне не трудно, могу скопипастить из служебных обязанностей партработника пункт 128 Глава 3 Устава внутренней службы СССР: -_ заботиться об улучшении материально - бытовых условий подчиненных, строго следить за тем, чтобы военнослужащие своевременно и полной нормой получали положенное им довольствие; внимательно и чутко относиться к заявлениям и жалобам личного состава;_

Так что политработник не только отвечал за быт, за его УЛУЧШЕНИЕ, но и за своевременное и полное обеспечение подчинённых положенными нормами довольствия. И могу спуститься на Ваш уровень "о бухле" и высказать "пример из жизни", по типу Ваших - что как обычно старшина барахло из каптёры загнал и валяется в сушилке бухой, а замполит вместо него везёт портянки своим солдатам стирать и их потом меняет, а всё это - чтоб ему Начпо и Нарторг партвзыскание не влепили и чего доброго из партии не выгнали... Ха-ха-ха!

А так, политрабочий (тем более ротного звена) контролировал, слушал людей в этих вопросах и если что-то срывалось или запаздывалось - сам подключался и непосредственно впахивал вместе со старшиной или заместо него... 





> Командиров они заменяли и руководили подразделениями)) Да такого командира, который позволит себя замполитом заменить - нафиг, к терапевту)))


Да, заменяли, руководили... А командиры разные были как и причины замены командиров политработниками... 





> Нет))]


Ну, это Ваше мнение, которое ни раньше ни сейчас не является верным... Кстати, в отличии от моего... 






> Кста, познавательно :
> 
> https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5a562...af8e2da1b6c9e0


Тоже познавательно - «Замполит» - человек, который много и грамотно говорит». Часть первая

----------


## Avia M

> А что не так?


Всё так, интересное оппонирование. Только полагаю необходимо снизить "градус" о "уровне незрелости"... Некрасиво получается.

----------


## OKA

> Это не пример, так как в обязанности данной структуры не входило командование, непосредственное управление и тем более государственная безопасность. Это структура имела ...



Спасибо за Ваш звонок в наш колл-центр. Ваше мнение было очень важно для нас.

----------


## Let_nab

> Спасибо за Ваш звонок в наш колл-центр. Ваше мнение было очень важно для нас.


Ой! Не надо иронизировать и вместо оппонирования пользовать приёмы демагогии! Я тоже так умею! 

Вы напрягите ум и если я ошибаюсь - просто докажите это аргументом и фактом. Так дело в том, что - не осилите, так как бесполезно оспаривать реальность и практику. 

Для справочки, когда нет возможности оспорить факты, то пользуют приёмы как вот Вы - переход на "юмор" - типо вот тут "колл-центры".., басни про "бухло", приписывание несуществующих обязанностей, попытка унизить и оскорбить путём использования жаргона - это банальная примитивная демагогия. Именно примитивная, так как явно определяемая. Методика называется - подмена тезиса, концентрация на частности, аргумент личности... Если бы Вы были политработником и изучали методики ведения дискуссий, то изучали бы и это и, даже для своей солидности, пользовали более серьёзными приёмами. Но увы... 
Поэтому..., пожалуйста, избавьте нас от этого Вашего примитивного позора!

----------


## OKA

> Ой! Не надо иронизировать и вместо оппонирования пользовать приёмы демагогии! ..


Ахахах))

Так называемые "всепропальщики" , "шапкозакидальщики" , "неимеющеие аналогов в мире" , и пр. "зрадопереможники",

всегда чем-нибудь удивят ))




> ..Вы напрягите ум ..  
> Поэтому..., пожалуйста, избавьте нас от этого Вашего примитивного позора!


Как говаривал т.Пучков : "Папе своему советы давай, если он у тебя есть" ))

Как в анекдоте : "Эй мужик, ну ты понял"  :Biggrin: 


"Американский актер Р. Ли Эрми, известный широкой публике по роли в фильме "Цельнометаллическая оболочка" (Full Metal Jacket, 1987) Стэнли Кубрика, скончался в воскресенье в возрасте 74 лет. Как сообщил менеджер исполнителя Билл Роджин, причиной смерти стали осложнения после пневмонии.

"С глубокой печалью вынужден сообщить вам всем, что Р. Ли Эрми ("Ганни") умер этим утром от осложнений от пневмонии. Всем нам будет его очень не хватать", - написал менеджер в своем Twitter.

Уроженец штата Канзас вступил в ряды Корпуса морской пехоты США в возрасте 17 лет и прослужил инструктором более одного года во Вьетнаме. После отставки в 1972 году он работал консультантом на съемках картины "Апокалипсис сегодня" (Apocalypse Now, 1979) режиссера Фрэнсиса Форда Копполы. В нем Эрми сыграл эпизодическую роль пилота американского вертолета.


Р. Ли Эрми© Charles Sykes/ AP


https://twitter.com/RLeeErmey/status...202883/photo/1

В 2016 году в интервью телеканалу Fox News актер заявил, что за свои политические убеждения был внесен в "черный список" Голливуда. "У меня была очень плодотворная карьера. Я снялся в более 70 фильмах и в более 200 эпизодах сериалов... А потом в Голливуде узнали, что я придерживаюсь консервативных взглядов", - пояснил Эрми.

"На самом деле у меня независимая позиция, но я плохо отзывался о президенте. Я сказал что-то неблаговидное о президентской администрации и, хотя я голосовал за него в первый раз, меня списали в утиль", - уточнил актер, имея в виду 44-го президента США Барака Обаму."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/kultura/5129158

...


Про единоначалие для замполитов :




На 8 минуте про армию, сердце и ж...))

P.S.

По поводу смерти старика-морпеха хотелось добавить. Старики бывают разные. Хоть и вражина- но человек служил своей стране и заслужил уважение. 
А пятнистая горбатая жаба до сих пор смердит в атмосфере. 
Народный советский фольклор гласил в 90-е : "горбуна могила исправит,а горбатый могилу испортит" ))

----------


## Nazar

В этой новости прекрасно все..
https://vz.ru/news/2018/4/17/918250.html

----------


## Avia M

"Диктуют"...

США могут снять санкции с "РусАла", если Олег Дерипаска откажется от контроля над компанией, заявили в Минфине страны.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20180423/1519216725.html

----------


## Avia M

Количество потребляемого алкоголя на душу населения с 2006 года сократилось почти на 40%, сообщила пресс-служба министерства здравоохранения.
Это стало возможно благодаря систематической работе по реализации государственной концепции по снижению масштабов злоупотребления этой продукцией и профилактике алкоголизма среди населения. Концепция разработана на период до 2020 года.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180427/1519510415.html

Верится с трудом...

----------


## OKA

Есть , что вспомнить))

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4148883.html

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Количество потребляемого алкоголя на душу населения с 2006 года сократилось почти на 40%, сообщила пресс-служба министерства здравоохранения.
> Это стало возможно благодаря систематической работе по реализации государственной концепции по снижению масштабов злоупотребления этой продукцией и профилактике алкоголизма среди населения. Концепция разработана на период до 2020 года.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180427/1519510415.html
> 
> Верится с трудом...


Как говаривал Марк Твен, есть ложь, есть наглая ложь, и есть статистика...

----------


## Avia M

> Как говаривал Марк Твен, есть ложь


Законопроект о приравнивании зарплат сенаторов и депутатов к средней по стране не может быть принят, поскольку сами же парламентарии не допустят такого снижения своего дохода, считает глава Федерации независимых профсоюзов Михаил Шмаков.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180428/1519642326.html

----------


## OKA

> Законопроект о приравнивании зарплат сенаторов и депутатов к средней по стране не может быть принят, поскольку сами же парламентарии не допустят такого снижения своего дохода, считает глава Федерации независимых профсоюзов Михаил Шмаков.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180428/1519642326.html


Он знал!  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно)) 




По наводке с :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051620556#comments

----------


## Let_nab

*Списанные в России ракеты пригодились Украине*

- https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3622099

Руководителя оборонного полигона осудят за махинации при утилизации авиационного вооружения. Как стало известно «Ъ», за махинации с авиационными управляемыми ракетами перед судом предстанет Олег Пронин — бывший гендиректор одного из крупнейших полигонов России. Минобороны заплатило за утилизацию на нем ракет, рассчитывая получить деньги за лом извлеченных из них и проданных металлов. Однако вместо этого двигатели ракет оказались на Украине.

Уголовное дело Олега Пронина, отстраненного от должности гендиректора федерального казенного предприятия «Государственный казенный научно-испытательный полигон авиационных систем» (ФКП ГкНИПАС), рассмотрит Воскресенский горсуд Подмосковья. Главное следственное управление Следственного комитета России (ГСУ СКР) Московской области обвиняет его в соучастии в двух особо крупных мошенничествах (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК РФ), а также в хищении оружия, комплектующих к нему, боеприпасов, взрывчатых веществ или взрывных устройств (ч. 4 ст. 226 УК РФ). Все три преступления были совершены в составе организованной группы. В махинациях, по версии следствия, господин Пронин выступал пособником, а при хищении — подстрекателем к преступлению.

Олег Пронин, с 1979 года работавший на полигоне, а в 2012-м возглавивший предприятие, по ходатайству следствия был определен Бабушкинским райсудом Москвы под домашний арест, который не обжаловал. Более того, через некоторое время он полностью признал свою вину, заключив досудебное соглашение о сотрудничестве с прокуратурой Московской области. Благодаря сделке и показаниям в отношении других участников преступления господин Пронин получил возможность рассмотрения своего дела в особом порядке судопроизводства, гарантирующем ему минимальное наказание. В свою очередь, суд избавился от длительных слушаний. Рассмотрение 180 томов уголовного дела господина Пронина, выделенного из основного расследования, в обычном порядке могло затянуться до года, а так он должен получить срок через пару заседаний. Впрочем, пока и в особом порядке дело не пошло. Слушания были назначены на 4 апреля, затем на 12 апреля, но поскольку гособвинитель на них не появился, разбирательство перенесли на 28 мая. По версии источников «Ъ», уже в начале лета Олег Пронин может получить обвинительный приговор, который в соответствии с законодательством обжалуется лишь в части назначенного срока.

По данным ГСУ СКР, вменяемые господину Пронину преступления были совершены в рамках реализации федеральной целевой программы «Промышленная утилизация вооружения и военной техники на 2011−2012 годы и на период до 2020 года».

31 мая 2012 года Минобороны России с ФКП ГкНИПАС был заключен государственный контракт № 210/3/УТ/12−003 на выполнение работ по утилизации боеприпасов для нужд военного ведомства в 2012—2013 годах. Согласно договору, ФКП, получившее деньги от Минобороны, должно было разобрать 93 авиационные управляемые ракеты, а их запчасти передать на переработку ЗАО «Южно-Уральский специализированный центр утилизации», вернув военному ведомству часть вырученных за лом цветных металлов средств. Однако контрактом в своих целях решила воспользоваться группа злоумышленников, в которую, по данным следствия, помимо господина Пронина входили еще девять человек, в том числе исполнительный директор ФКП ГкНИПАС Владимир Ниязов, коммерческий директор АО «Корпорация “Тактическое ракетное вооружение”» Виктор Ваган и гендиректор ПАО «Тураевское машиностроительное конструкторское бюро “Союз”» Николай Яковлев.

93 двигателя, снятые с ракет, обвиняемые под видом металлолома отправили товарным поездом на Украину, получив около 1,2 млн руб. от посредника за каждый из них.

Двигатели в итоге оказались в запорожском ОАО «Мотор Сич», которое ранее производило их как для российских, так и для украинских оборонных предприятий, а теперь для нужд Минобороны Украины либо на экспорт. Ущерб по делу следствие по результатам различных экспертиз оценило более чем в 160 млн руб.

Первым из участников группы в особом порядке был осужден предприниматель Михаил Дзама. По приговору Воскресенского суда он получил два года за обналичивание средств, вырученных от сделок злоумышленниками.

Предполагается, что в дальнейшем «сделочники» Дзама и Пронин выступят свидетелями обвинения, когда суд начнет рассматривать по существу основное дело о хищениях. Пока же его фигуранты знакомятся с материалами следствия.

----------


## Казанец

Удобный стулохранитель оказался. Делом доказал, так сказать:
https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/5...edvedev-premer

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 14 мая. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин 15 мая примет участие в церемонии открытия Крымского моста, движение по нему для автомобилей запустят 16 мая. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Кремля.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Путин 15 мая примет участие в церемонии открытия Крымского моста - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Журналист Washington Examiner Том Роган, призвавший ранее в своей статье разбомбить Крымский мост, уточнил в новой статье, что предлагал уничтожить мост без жертв.

http://www.interfax.ru/world/613232

Какой "заботливый" разрушитель...

----------


## OKA

> Журналист Washington Examiner Том Роган, призвавший ранее в своей статье разбомбить Крымский мост, уточнил в новой статье, что предлагал уничтожить мост без жертв.
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/world/613232
> 
> Какой "заботливый" разрушитель...


На полшишечки и немного беременный  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Он знал!


Депутат Рады...

"Те корабли, которые на протяжении последних 50 лет проходили через Керченский пролив, спокойно пройдут под этим мостом. А тем, кто говорит, что есть категории кораблей, которые не могут под этим мостом пройти, я хочу сказать, что они этим путем и в жизнь не ходили"...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/radio_brief/20180523/1521129777.html

----------


## Казанец

Не хотят наши "слуги народа" отдыхать на любимой родине. Не хотят поддерживать курортную отрасль своего отечества. Не нравится им здесь:
https://www.pnp.ru/politics/matvienk...-granicey.html

----------


## OKA

> Не хотят наши "слуги народа" отдыхать на любимой родине. Не хотят поддерживать курортную отрасль своего отечества. Не нравится им здесь:
> https://www.pnp.ru/politics/matvienk...-granicey.html


Ну там что-то ещё про "вопросы этики" говорится  :Biggrin:

----------


## Fencer

Сбитого 30 лет назад советского летчика нашли в Афганистане живым https://lenta.ru/news/2018/06/01/rambo/

----------


## Avia M

Федерация независимых профсоюзов России предложила главам региональных организаций профсоюзов выйти на митинги против повышения пенсионного возраста. Возглавленный профсоюзами протест не опасен для Кремля, считают эксперты

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/economics/19/06/2...1c3b?from=main

----------


## OKA

> Федерация независимых профсоюзов России предложила главам региональных организаций профсоюзов выйти на митинги против повышения пенсионного возраста. Возглавленный профсоюзами протест не опасен для Кремля, считают эксперты...


"Они что-то знают! "  :Biggrin: 



Граждане и Государство

Возвращаясь, такскать к..  :Biggrin: 

Не хочутьЪ, однако, разделить с населением "тяготы и лишения " :


"Комитет Совета Федерации по регламенту и организации парламентской деятельности не поддержал законопроект о приравнивании доходов депутатов и сенаторов к средним по стране и рекомендовал его отклонить.

В конце апреля руководитель думской фракции "Справедливая Россия" Сергей Миронов совместно с коллегой по фракции Олегом Ниловым внесли на рассмотрение нижней палаты парламента законопроект, которым предложили приравнять зарплаты депутатов Госдумы и членов Совета Федерации к средней по стране. Первый замруководителя фракции "Единая Россия" по законопроектной деятельности Андрей Исаев заявил тогда, что инициативу необходимо тщательно обсуждать, но предложил дополнить ее положением о лишении фракционных лидеров полагающихся им привилегий.

"С моей точки зрения, концепцию данного законопроекта поддерживать нет необходимости, и я предлагаю комитету данную инициативу отклонить", - сказал член комитета по регламенту Сергей Фабричный на заседании во вторник.

Он отметил, что повышенное материальное обеспечение членов Совета Федерации и депутатов Госдумы "обусловлено природой деятельности парламентариев, обязанностью полноценно и эффективно участвовать в парламентской деятельности, в первую очередь законотворческой, сложность и интенсивность которой в современных условиях существенно возросли". Также он подчеркнул, что сенаторы и депутаты обязаны уделять значительное внимание работе с избирателями и делают это.

Все члены комитета согласились с отрицательным заключением на законопроект, кроме первого зампреда комитета по регламенту Светланы Горячевой, которая воздержалась при голосовании за это решение.

О законопроекте

Разработчики законопроекта напоминают, что в настоящее время сенаторы и депутаты получают ежемесячное денежное вознаграждение и денежные поощрения в размерах, установленных для федерального министра. Согласно пояснительной записке к законопроекту, в 2016 году размер ежемесячной зарплаты депутатов Госдумы достиг уровня, который в несколько раз превышает уровень средней заработной платы по России.

Законопроектом предлагается "закрепить, что денежное вознаграждение для членов Совета Федерации и депутатов Госдумы устанавливается в размере средней заработной платы по РФ, которая 2016 году составила порядка 35 тыс. рублей". Кроме того, законодатели предлагают "отменить ряд льгот по медицинскому, санаторно-курортному, бытовому и пенсионному обеспечению, которыми сегодня пользуются парламентарии, но сохранить ежемесячную доплату к пенсии тем из них, кому она назначена до того, как закон вступит в силу".

В настоящее время законопроект находится на рассмотрении в Госдуме.

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/obschestvo/5303140

Да, в общем-то , никогда и не хотели, и не разделяли  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Да, в общем-то , никогда и не хотели, и не разделяли


Собственно зачем!?  :Biggrin: 




> Таити, Таити... Не были мы ни на каком Таити. Нас и здесь неплохо кормят...

----------


## OKA

> Собственно зачем!? 
> 
> Таити, Таити... Не были мы ни на каком Таити. Нас и здесь неплохо кормят...


Судя по харям их гнусным в ящике - и были , и кормят  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Судя по харям их гнусным в ящике - и были , и кормят


Судя по нано, "есчо хотят"  :Smile: 

В мае Чубайс говорил, что «Роснано» направило в правительство и Центробанк предложения об инвестировании пенсионных средства в наноиндустрию.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/economics/22/06/2...7947137971da80

----------


## Avia M

В Государственной думе раскрыли размер зарплат депутатов и доплат, которые они получают к пенсии по старости (инвалидности).
В Госдуме предложили приравнять зарплату депутатов к средней по стране*
При расчете используется понятие "денежное вознаграждение", на основе которого формируется доплата к пенсии парламентариев. В этом году оно составляет 84 774 рубля.
Депутатам, которые работали от пяти до десяти лет, положена доплата в размере 55% от денежного вознаграждения, или не менее 46 тысяч рублей. Те, кто находился на должности более десяти лет, могут рассчитывать на доплату в размере 75% — не менее 63 тысяч рублей.
При этом гражданин, который был членом нижней палаты парламента менее пяти лет, не получит доплату к пенсии.
Средняя заработная плата депутатов за первые шесть месяцев года составила 388,5 тысячи рублей (338 тысяч рублей после уплаты налога) с учетом болезни и отпусков.
РИА Новости https://ria.ru/politics/20180705/1524001015.html

На пирожные должно хватить...

----------


## OKA

> В Государственной думе раскрыли размер зарплат депутатов и доплат, которые они получают к пенсии по старости (инвалидности).
> В Госдуме предложили приравнять зарплату депутатов к средней по стране*..[/url]
> 
> На пирожные должно хватить...




Здесь раскладки некоторые :

Какую пенсию получают депутаты Государственной Думы • Государственная Дума

Про льготы, бонусы, и др. плюшки неденежного характера молчок))

"А денег ведь нам платят- как кот наплакал, такой ..."

----------


## Avia M

> Про льготы, бонусы, и др. плюшки неденежного характера молчок))


Полагаю о денюжках тоже не итоговое резюме...

----------


## Lori Azulay

> Судя по харям их гнусным в ящике - и были , и кормят


Кто бы сомневался) Люди сейчас за футбол фанатеют, с пенсиями похмелье придет позже. Все очень грамотно продумали, в нужный момент. 
С футболом правда тоже не все в порядке, хотя наши ребята, безусловно, молодцы. Но пенальти с хорватами оставило вопросы насчет некоторого игрока. Интересно что Герман Скрипачев, судя по отзывам 
https://proverka-informatorov.ru/german-skripachov не самый успешный спортивный прогнозист, не блиставший ранее особыми аналитическими способностями, предполагал еще до матча подобный исход не в нашу пользу, да и не он один с этой тусовки. Может просчитали, угадали, а может...

----------


## Avia M

> с хорватами оставило вопросы


защитник хорватской сборной Домагой Вида воскликнул "Слава Украине", а экс-футболист сборной Хорватии Огнен Вукоевич добавил: "Это победа за "Динамо" и за Украину".

https://rsport.ria.ru/russia2018_new...139123909.html

----------


## OKA

> Кто бы сомневался) Люди сейчас за футбол фанатеют, с пенсиями похмелье придет позже. Все очень грамотно продумали, в нужный момент. 
> С футболом правда тоже не все в порядке, хотя наши ребята, безусловно, молодцы. Но пенальти с хорватами оставило вопросы насчет некоторого игрока. Интересно что Герман Скрипачев, судя по отзывам 
> https://proverka-informatorov.ru/german-skripachov не самый успешный спортивный прогнозист, не блиставший ранее особыми аналитическими способностями, предполагал еще до матча подобный исход не в нашу пользу, да и не он один с этой тусовки. Может просчитали, угадали, а может...


Таки, у известных, всиму миру, паритьЪ што-то ?

Опять здрадыперемогИ ? ))





> защитник хорватской сборной Домагой Вида воскликнул "Слава Украине", а экс-футболист сборной Хорватии Огнен Вукоевич добавил: "Это победа за "Динамо" и за Украину".
> 
> https://rsport.ria.ru/russia2018_new...139123909.html


Вах ! 

А Чо там было-то ?

----------


## Avia M

> А Чо там было-то ?


"У нас есть четкая позиция поддержать наших друзей. Мы предложили поддержку и Огнену и Виде, в будущем - юридическую и материальную. Я лично и вице-президент, и руководство ФФУ приняли решение компенсировать Огнену тот штраф, который на него наложен, и, в случае если он примет решение по трудоустройству, предложить ему с его опытом и позицией работу в ФФУ" - сказал Павелко журналистам в кулуарах Рады.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Федерация футбола Украины предложила Вукоевичу работу и компенсирует ему штраф ФИФА - Спорт - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> Не хочутьЪ, однако, разделить с населением "тяготы и лишения " :


Через "нехочуть" отзывы выдають.  :Confused: 

Положительные отзывы на изменения в пенсионном законодательстве направили в нижнюю палату парламента органы власти 61 региона России...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180710/1524307740.html

----------


## OKA

> Через "нехочуть" отзывы выдають. 
> 
> Положительные отзывы на изменения в пенсионном законодательстве направили в нижнюю палату парламента органы власти 61 региона России...
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180710/1524307740.html


Спешат, однако ))

Футболы, Трампы  и пр. встречи Рейгана с Горбачёвым проходят, а решения партии и безотставочного пр-ва хрен отменятЪ))

----------


## OKA

Вот история такая :

https://www.rbc.ru/society/06/07/201...6ba9?from=main

Познавательное обсуждение :

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2859091.htm

----------


## Avia M

> Вот история такая :


Со стороны, похожа на историю с "чёрной кошкой в тёмной комнате...".
С 1 июля "гласности" в подразделениях стало меньше, то ли ещё будет.

----------


## Avia M

Общественная палата РК сформировала "крымское досье" политических и культурных деятелей Украины и России, которые не признают выбор крымчан в марте 2014 года и пытаются разжечь своими заявлениями межнациональную вражду, а также угрожают террористическими актами на полуострове.
В список также вошли деятели культуры: кинорежиссер Александр Сокуров, писатель Борис Акунин, актриса Лия Ахеджакова, актриса Ада Роговцева, музыкант Андрей Макаревич, актер Михаил Ефремов, писатели Виктор Шендерович и Людмила Улицкая.

РИА Крым: https://crimea.ria.ru/society/20180718/1114860600.html: https://crimea.ria.ru/society/20180718/1114860600.html

----------


## OKA

> Через "нехочуть" отзывы выдають. 
> 
> Положительные отзывы на изменения в пенсионном законодательстве направили в нижнюю палату парламента органы власти 61 региона России...
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20180710/1524307740.html



" Законопроект об изменении пенсионной системы прошел I чтение в Госдуме
При голосовании "за основу" по проекту постановления в его поддержку высказались 327 депутатов, против - 102, один парламентарий воздержался

МОСКВА, 19 июля. /ТАСС/. Правительственный законопроект об изменениях пенсионной системы прошел первое чтение в Госдуме. При голосовании "за основу" по проекту постановления о принятии документа в его поддержку высказались 327 депутатов, против - 102, один парламентарий воздержался.

Затем палата рассмотрела ряд поправок к постановлению, предложенных представителями оппозиции. Одна из них подразумевала организацию референдума по законопроекту, другая - проведение парламентских слушаний. Данные инициативы были отклонены, после чего при голосовании "в целом" проект закона поддержали 328 депутатов, 104 выступили против, воздержавшихся не было.

Первое чтение подразумевает рассмотрение лишь концепции законопроекта. После ее утверждения масштабное обсуждение инициативы продолжится, предложения по доработке проекта закона будут собраны и зафиксированы в виде поправок ко второму чтению. При этом Госдума для дальнейшего обсуждения законопроекта определила период длительностью более двух месяцев в отличие от традиционных 30 дней.

Законопроектом об изменении пенсионной системы, в частности, предусматривается постепенное повышение возраста выхода на пенсию до 65 лет для мужчин (к 2028 году) и до 63 лет для женщин (к 2034 году). В настоящее время пенсионный возраст для мужчин и женщин составляет 60 и 55 лет соответственно.

Согласно предложению правительства, увеличение пенсионного возраста будет проводиться поэтапно с 2019 года и не затронет нынешних пенсионеров - это около 46,5 млн человек. Они продолжат получать все ранее назначенные им пенсионные и социальные выплаты в прежнем режиме.

Более того, как заявил на пленарном заседании в ходе доклада по вопросу министр труда и социальной защиты Максим Топилин, "предполагаемый законопроектом рост выплат будет беспрецедентным в истории России".

По его словам, инфляция за 2018 год составит чуть более 3%, это означает, что "пенсии будут проиндексированы темпами более чем в два раза выше инфляции". Такого, повторил министр, "не было никогда в истории РФ".

Он напомнил, что принятие документа позволит с 2019 года обеспечить "увеличение пенсий неработающим пенсионерам в среднем на 1 тыс. рублей, в среднегодовом исчислении это 12 тыс. рублей в год"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Законопроект об изменении пенсионной системы прошел I чтение в Госдуме - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

 А через "более двух месяцев", что там наметили ?  Чо-то нехорошее наверное...

----------


## OKA

> Какая элита в ж... Это дебилы.


Тссс ! Это неполиткорректно и нетолерантно, не по-эуропейски  :Biggrin: 

В РФ таких тоже полно, только они считают, что дебилы - это не про них))  Оне креаклы))

----------


## Avia M

следственная группа ФСБ приступила к проведению обысков в кабинетах сотрудников Центрального научно-исследовательского института машиностроения (ЦНИИмаш), а также в офисе директора исследовательско-аналитического центра Объединенной ракетно-космической корпорации (ОРКК) Дмитрия Пайсона. По сведениям “Ъ”, оперативные мероприятия проводятся в рамках уголовного дела, возбужденного по ст. 275 УК РФ («Государственная измена»). Сейчас ФСБ проверяет десяток людей из отрасли на предмет их сотрудничества с западными спецслужбами: по сведениям “Ъ”, чекисты установили, что последним стали известны результаты наработок российской промышленности в части гиперзвуковых разработок под грифом «Совершенно секретно».

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3690575

----------


## PPV

Вот ведь как интересно у нас получается: на пенсии денег нет, а на очередной филиал "Ельцин-центра", теперь для Москвы, нашлось аж 1,33 млрд.руб...

----------


## Red307

> Вот ведь как интересно у нас получается: на пенсии денег нет, а на очередной филиал "Ельцин-центра", теперь для Москвы, нашлось аж 1,33 млрд.руб...


Пенсионеры без денег проживут, а "Ельцин-центр"  без денег не построится.


П.с. Тут ещё одна тема намечается

https://m.lenta.ru/news/2018/07/23/putin_yemen/
_Председатель Верховного политического совета хуситов, шиитских повстанцев в Йемене, Махди Аль-Машат направил телеграмму президенту России*Владимиру Путину*с просьбой содействовать прекращению гражданской войны на территории страны. Об этом сообщает йеменское информационное агентство SABA.
_

----------


## Avia M

> нашлось аж 1,33 млрд.руб...


"Там теперь будет добрая попойка..." Николай Васильевич Гоголь. Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки.

----------


## OKA

> "Там теперь будет добрая попойка..." Николай Васильевич Гоголь. Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки.






https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8890774.html

----------


## OKA

> Вот ведь как интересно у нас получается: на пенсии денег нет, а на очередной филиал "Ельцин-центра", теперь для Москвы, нашлось аж 1,33 млрд.руб...


" ..Если правда оно, ну хотя бы на треть..." ))

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8896051.html

Тоже сарказм :

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8894760.html

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8895204.html

----------


## OKA

" Следственный комитет РФ предъявил гендиректору АО "Научно-производственное объединение им. С. А. Лавочкина" Сергею Лемешевскому, руководителю дирекции правового обеспечения предприятия Екатерине Аверьяновой и председателю адвокатской конторы "Третьяков и партнеры" Игорю Третьякову обвинение в хищении 330 млн рублей у Роскосмоса. Об этом ТАСС сообщили в пресс-службе Следственного комитета РФ.

"По данным следствия, генеральный директор НПО, его непосредственная подчиненная Аверьянова и председатель коллегии адвокатов Третьяков обвиняются в хищении денежных средств государственной корпорации "Роскосмос" путем заключения фиктивных договоров с адвокатской конторой "Третьяков и партнеры" на оказание юридических услуг, которые в действительности выполнялись штатными сотрудники юридического отдела НПО. Общая сумма выплат адвокатской конторе за два года составила порядка 330 млн рублей", - отметили в СК.

Следственными органами ГСУ СК России по Московской области всем фигурантам предъявлено обвинение в совершении мошеннических действий в особо крупном размере (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК РФ). Как сообщили в СК, Лемешевский также является депутатом Мособлдумы.

"В ходе проведения неотложных следственных действий 25 июля в Московской и Челябинской областях следователи собрали неопровержимую доказательную базу, подтверждающую причастность к совершенному преступлению. В свою очередь адвокат Третьяков скрылся от следствия, в связи с чем объявлен в федеральный розыск", - сказали в СК. В ближайшее время суд рассмотрит ходатайство следователя об аресте обвиняемых."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СК предъявил обвинения в мошенничестве сотрудникам НПО им. Лавочкина - Происшествия - ТАСС


"Если бы отвечать одним словом на вопрос: что делается в России, то пришлось бы сказать: крадут".

Записано П. А. Вяземским. ►Вяземский 2003, с. 113."

Познавательное обсуждение сего выражения :

https://polesh-chuk.livejournal.com/308060.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Законопроект об изменении пенсионной системы прошел I чтение в Госдуме
> При голосовании "за основу" по проекту постановления в его поддержку высказались 327 депутатов, против - 102, один парламентарий воздержался


А Поклонская против!...

депутат проголосовала вопреки консолидированной позиции парламентского большинства по законопроекту об изменении пенсионного законодательства

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Поклонская не считает, что должна выйти из фракции «Единая Россия» - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> А Поклонская против!...
> 
> депутат проголосовала вопреки консолидированной позиции парламентского большинства по законопроекту об изменении пенсионного законодательства
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Поклонская не считает, что должна выйти из фракции «Единая Россия» - Политика - ТАСС


Ну ей там по этому поводу обструкцию устроили уже) 

Пишут такое :

" Депутат Госдумы Наталья Поклонская не считает, что должна выйти из фракции "Единая Россия", несмотря на решение голосовать вопреки консолидированной позиции парламентского большинства по законопроекту об изменении пенсионного законодательства.

"Мне доверили участок работы, меня избиратели выбрали, мне руководство доверило ту работу, которую я сегодня выполняю по совести, поэтому нет", - сказала она журналистам в ответ на вопрос, может ли она выйти из фракции. Ранее лидер думских единороссов Сергей Неверов предположил, что Поклонской стоит "принять решение" о выходе из фракции, если ее позиция не совпадает с позицией депутата.

В четверг в Госдуме должно было состояться заседание комиссии по контролю за достоверностью сведений о доходах депутатов, об имуществе и обязательствах имущественного характера, которую возглавляет Поклонская. Однако заседание отменилось по причине отсутствия кворума для его проведения.

Тем не менее сама Поклонская, отвечая на вопрос журналистов, можно ли связать это с неким бойкотом со стороны депутатов от "Единой России", назвала подобное предположение "смешным", связав отсутствие коллег с напряженной повесткой заседания комиссии. "Возможно, повестка насыщенная", - предположила она. "Мной будет доложено руководителю Госдумы о срыве заседания комиссии. Я надеюсь, руководство выяснит причины", - добавила Поклонская."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/politika/5405797

Но всё это похоже на информационный спам))

Единичные возражения и их обсуждение не меняют картины в целом))

Кста, про "матрон" и Думу))  :

http://tass.ru/politika/5407425

----------


## Avia M

> Ну ей там по этому поводу обструкцию устроили уже)



Я надеюсь, руководство выяснит причины", - добавила Поклонская.  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Вот чьи знания и умения наверняка могли бы российским войскам в Сирии пригодиться :

https://vk.com/id284816362?w=wall284816362_22211

----------


## OKA

> Вот интересно, либерасты, свидомиты и прочие колбасные мигрантики раз за разом придумывают себе мемы, а точнее получают из методичек. И радостно пытаются их внедрить в общественное сознание. Ну это же типа "все знают". Как например ложь про "денег нет , но вы держитесь", и подобное. Да денег нет и построили Крымский мост. Денег нет и вся социалка финансируется в полном объем. 
> Но хрюкнуть бред, придуманный ими же про какие то "многоходовочки" это признак полного отмороженного хомячка.





> Надо, все-таки, стремиться к здоровому образу жизни...


" Да, уж.."  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Ещё не сделали, но работа уже "будет достойна".))
> Сами себе ещё несуществующие "трудовые подвиги" уже приписывают.


Пафос, конечно, ненужный. Трудовые подвиги нынче излишни)) Даже в морозы.
 Надо просто хорошо сделать работу и хорошо за неё заплатить рабочим)) 
Может в этом дело? )) Как на "Восточном"...

А тут такое вот пишут :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4585259.html

----------


## Red307

> Пафос, конечно, ненужный. Трудовые подвиги нынче излишни)) Даже в морозы.
>  Надо просто хорошо сделать работу и хорошо за неё заплатить рабочим)) 
> Может в этом дело? )) Как на "Восточном"...
> 
> А тут такое вот пишут :
> 
> https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4585259.html


А ещё такое пишут.
https://finance.rambler.ru/other/405...millionov/amp/

----------


## OKA

> А ещё такое пишут.
> https://finance.rambler.ru/other/405...millionov/amp/


Ну так чемпионат закончился, все разъехались по заграницам))

Теперь строителям только судиться , с невеликими шансами на успех.

В Греции, после олимпийских игр в заброшке большинство спортобъектов. 

Бал прошёл, погасли свечи.

Кста, к чему бы это :

http://tass.ru/ekonomika/5436935

----------


## Avia M

> Бал прошёл, погасли свечи.


Шоу должно продолжаться... :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 8 августа. /ТАСС/. Сразу три политические и общественные силы получили в среду разрешение ЦИК продолжить работу по подготовке к всероссийскому референдуму по вопросу о предложенных правительством РФ изменениях в пенсионной системе. Их вопросы звучат почти одинаково, а значит инициативные группы автоматически становятся конкурентами, поскольку проведение референдумов по схожим вопросам невозможно.
Коммунисты, которые первыми предложили провести пенсионный референдум, не исключают объединения с другими группами. Теперь у инициаторов плебисцита есть два месяца, чтобы организовать собрания инициативных групп в половине регионов страны.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В РФ могут стартовать три параллельные кампании пенсионного референдума - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Казанец

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/15/08/20...7947f93a6d8e87
Как быстро всё вернулось, не думал что ещё раз это увижу на своём веку. Совсем ведь недавно было, шамкал тут один по всем программам, еле языком ворочал, тоже для молодёжи:
https://yandex.ru/video/search?filmI...=1&path=wizard
У этого язык пока ворочается, ну так всё ещё впереди у него. Видимо и кончится всё так же, полным развалом. Главное *сейчас* больше балаболить про позитив, а в будущем - хоть трава не расти.

----------


## Red307

Они людей за фотографии свастики в музеях сажают. Какой уж тут позитив...
Так что аккуратнее с моделями мессершмиттов))

----------


## OKA

" Россия отказалась от строительства вертолетоносцев

Российские власти отказались от идеи строительства вертолетоносцев для Военно-морского флота. Об этом в интервью «Интерфаксу» заявил министр промышленности и торговли России Денис Мантуров. По его словам, в составе флота должны присутствовать корабли и суда самых разных классов, оснащенные вертолетными авиагруппами.

http://www.interfax.ru/interview/625785

Вертолетоносцы являются разновидностью авианесущих кораблей, в авиагруппу которых входят исключительно вертолеты разных классов. На таких кораблях также могут временно или на постоянной основе базироваться самолеты с укороченным взлетом и вертикальной посадкой, однако основу авиагруппы в этом случае все равно составляют вертолеты.

Вертолеты на вертолетносцах отвечают за перевозку грузов и личного состава, разведку, наблюдение или нанесение ударов по объектам противника на суше. Вертолетоносцы могут быть полезны, например, при патрулировании побережья. Вертолетоносцами сегодня обычно называют универсальные десантные корабли.

В начале 2010-х годов Министерство обороны России планировало приобрести у Франции два десантных вертолетоносных корабля-дока типа «Мистраль». Контракт на поставку кораблей был подписан в 2011 году, а его стоимость составила 1,2 миллиарда долларов. По условиям соглашения, российские военные должны были получить корабли — «Владивосток» и «Севастополь».

В 2015 году контракт был разорван из-за возникших противоречий по ситуации на Украине, а один построенный вертолетоносец с разрешения России был передан Египту. Водоизмещение французского «Мистраля» составляет 21,3 тысячи тонн при длине 192 метра, ширине 32 метра и осадке 6,2 метра. Корабль способен развивать скорость до 19 узлов, а дальность его хода составляет 11 тысяч миль.

«Мистраль» способен перевозить до 60 бронетранспортеров, или 450 десантников (при оперативной переброске - до 900 десантников) плюс 13 танков, или 70 автомобилей. В авианосную группу корабля могут входить до 16 ударных вертолетов. Десантные корабли, строившиеся для России, должны были получить российские бортовые системы и вооружение.

Вскоре после разрыва соглашения с Францией о строительстве вертолетоносцев российские предприятия занялись проектированием собственных кораблей подобного класса. Строительство первого российского вертолетоносца изначально планировалось начать до конца 2018 года. Теперь же, по словам Мантурова, строительство вертолетоносцев «в чистом понимании этого слова», вестись не будет.

«Современные корабли — носители вертолетов должны присутствовать в различных категориях кораблей и судов ВМФ. Например, вертолетное крыло в обязательном порядке должно находиться на авианесущих кораблях, но в качестве средств высадки вертолеты должны присутствовать и на десантных кораблях», — заявил министр промышленности и торговли России.

Ранее стало известно, что петербургское Северное проектно-конструкторское бюро приступило к разработке эскизного проекта универсального десантного корабля для российского флота. Необходимыми расчетами по проекту и испытаниями моделей кораблей займется Крыловский государственный научный центр.

Сроки разработки эскизного проекта не уточнялись. Известно только, что строительство десантных кораблей заложено в новую государственную программу вооружений на 2018-2027 годы. Согласно действующим планам, закладка корпуса первого универсального десантного корабля должна состоятся в 2020 году.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/03/30/aas

Ну да, бюджетных денег хватает токмо на компенсации олигархату))

А так-то да, санкции, мелкие акулы капитализма пытаются противостоять или провзаимодействовать с крупными)) 
Только крупные сожрут всех вокруг :Biggrin:  Диалектика, и всё такое. 
Только пятнистой твари ритуальную медальку наспинную на юбилее в ланданах повесили. 
А остальным , как обычно, "Рим предателям не платит"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Премьер-министр России Дмитрий Медведев не проводит публичных мероприятий в связи с полученной спортивной травмой...

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/626366

Иные проводят.  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Виктор Ан, тот самый кореец, который несколько лет назад приехал в Россию, получил гражданство, взял новое имя, выучил язык и стал завоевывать для своей новой Родины олимпийские медали, завершил карьеру и возвращается в Сеул. Навсегда. Говорят, из-за семьи – жена Ана решили, что их дочери будет лучше расти в Корее. Может, оно и так. Но как же это похоже на предательство…

https://www.kp.ru/daily/26877/3921142/

----------


## OKA

> Виктор Ан, тот самый кореец, который несколько лет назад приехал в Россию, получил гражданство, взял новое имя, выучил язык и стал завоевывать для своей новой Родины олимпийские медали, завершил карьеру и возвращается в Сеул. Навсегда. Говорят, из-за семьи – жена Ана решили, что их дочери будет лучше расти в Корее. Может, оно и так. Но как же это похоже на предательство…
> 
> https://www.kp.ru/daily/26877/3921142/


Странно, может ему в Сочах непонравилося?  ))

Там, говорят, вот так сейчас :

https://lozga.livejournal.com/179295.html

----------


## Avia M

> Странно, может ему в Сочах непонравилося?  ))


В Сочах он был триумфатором, всё понравилось. С олимпиадой на родине - пролёт. Полагаю эмоции по данному поводу сыграли решающую роль. Плюс безрезультатные "тайные" переговоры о месте в российском спорте... Корея, "там тепло, там яблоки".

----------


## Avia M

"Давайте заключим мирный договор - не сейчас, но до конца года - без всяких предварительных условий", - предложил он, обращаясь к находящемуся в зале премьер-министру Японии Синдзо Абэ. Слова Путина зал встретил аплодисментами.
"А потом на основе мирного договора как друзья продолжим решать все спорные вопросы, - продолжил президент. - И мне кажется, что это облегчило бы нам решение всех проблем, с которыми мы не можем справиться на протяжении 70 лет".

https://tass.ru/vef-2018/articles/5555073

Ловко, аплодисменты заслуженно. Чем ответят "патриоты" из Японии?

----------


## OKA

"  Федеральная служба по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) намерена регламентировать распространение в СМИ информации о военно-техническом сотрудничестве России с иностранными государствами.

Проект соответствующего приказа директора ФСВТС России Дмитрия Шугаева размещен в четверг на официальном портале проектов нормативно-правовых актов. В документе утверждается порядок размещения и распространения в СМИ информации в области военно-технического сотрудничества России с иностранными государствами. Контролировать исполнение приказа будет лично Д.Шугаев.

Проект приказа предусматривает, что вся предназначенная для распространения в СМИ информация в сфере ВТС, в зависимости от содержания, должна быть согласована с МИД, ФСВТС или государственными заказчиками.

"Объемы информации о перспективах, основных направлениях, темах, условиях военно-технического сотрудничества, номенклатуре, количестве интересующей иностранного заказчика продукции военного назначения, о ранее выполненных поставках продукции военного назначения и иной информации о военно-техническом сотрудничестве с иностранными государствами согласовываются с ФСВТС", - говорится в документе.

При этом, "приоритетное право открытого опубликования информации о поставках российской продукции военного назначения иностранному государству принадлежит уполномоченным органам этого иностранного государства".

При подготовке материалов для публикации необходимо учитывать запрет открытого распространения информации ограниченного доступа, "а также любой другой информации, опубликование которой может нанести ущерб интересам РФ или иностранного заказчика".

Кроме того, проект приказа предусматривает необходимость согласования с госзаказчиком всех предлагаемых к публикации сведений о разработке, изготовлении, испытании, начале серийного производства новейших, перспективных или стратегически важных для России образцов вооружения, военной и специальной техники. "

https://vpk.name/news/227967_smi_mog...aza_fsvts.html

Ну это ж в СМИ, или на форумах тоже  ?

Вполне предсказуемо проходит эпоха свободного общения в интернете.  По многим причинам- от недобрых внешнеполитических обстоятельств, до желания власть имущих окончательно убрать контроль и критику со стороны "общества" и населения)) Не зря замполитов ввели в ВС))

Такое было при СССР. Загнали разговоры на "кухни" - кончилось площадями)) А потом и развалом. 

А когда стало можно обсуждать, выяснились разные интересные подробности про предыдущие исторические периоды существования граждан и государства))

Флаг в руки, барабан на шею  :Biggrin: 

Теряется смысл общения на военно-исторических форумах., и пр. жыжы)) Как хотят, что называется. 

Интересно, про намечающийся разгром Монинского музея скоро можно будет просто не говорить)) А то мало ли какому начальнику не пондравится. 


Ведь так хорошо, когда всё по-тихому, между большими людьми порешать. А после объявить  налог на дождь, например  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Ну это ж в СМИ, или на форумах тоже  ?


Так форум тоже к СМИ относится.




> мало ли какому начальнику не пондравится.


Придётся "индульгенции" приобретать... :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Так форум тоже к СМИ относится.


При определенных условиях.

----------


## Avia M

> При определенных условиях.


Дебаты по данному вопросу периодически проходят, мнения различные.
Условия легко подвинуть сверху законодательно...

----------


## Avia M

Плавно снижаемся...

В Госдуме снизили размер штрафа за пропуск депутатом пленарного заседания без уважительной причины с одной шестой от зарплаты до одной девятой.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/politics/20180918/1528781052.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4631561.html

))

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4631102.html

----------


## Avia M

Не всякий лайк и репост, даже если такая информация признана экстремистским материалом, следует квалифицировать как экстремизм. Такие поправки Верховный суд внес в четверг в собственное постановление от 2011 г. по делам об экстремизме в интернете.
По мнению Верховного суда, сама по себе экстремистская публикация или ее репост не может служить доказательством преступления, а должна быть доказана цель возбудить ненависть или вражду. Наличие такой цели должно подтверждаться другими доказательствами, в том числе данными о личности обвиняемого: участие в экстремистских объединениях, привлечение ранее к ответственности за действия экстремистской направленности.

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...iki-materialov

Демократия в действии?...

----------


## OKA

> Не всякий лайк и репост, даже если такая информация признана экстремистским материалом, следует квалифицировать как экстремизм. Такие поправки Верховный суд внес в четверг в собственное постановление от 2011 г. по делам об экстремизме в интернете.
> По мнению Верховного суда, сама по себе экстремистская публикация или ее репост не может служить доказательством преступления, а должна быть доказана цель возбудить ненависть или вражду. Наличие такой цели должно подтверждаться другими доказательствами, в том числе данными о личности обвиняемого: участие в экстремистских объединениях, привлечение ранее к ответственности за действия экстремистской направленности.
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...iki-materialov
> 
> Демократия в действии?...


WTF ? 

" Cледствие покажет "  :Biggrin: 








> Плавно снижаемся...
> 
> В Госдуме снизили размер штрафа за пропуск депутатом пленарного заседания без уважительной причины с одной шестой от зарплаты до одной девятой.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/politics/20180918/1528781052.html


))

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/9168241.html

----------


## OKA

> https://ura.news/news/1052351882
> Вот усраться можно, как все эти с допусками легко границу пересекают. Ведь даже не армия, а целых несколько армий якобы безопасность в стране якобы охраняют: учёных сажают, школьников палками бьют, а ни одного настоящего вора-предателя ещё на границе не задержали, а должны были за 100 километров до границы схватить: куда собрался, милок, зачем, почему?
> И что, спрашивается, пока он воровал, ни одной ревизии у него не было? Ни проверял никто? Не следил? А назначил его на этот пост, допуск ему дал - кто?



Ну так пятнистый в своё время полмира сдал))

А нынешние , помельче- несть им числа)) И кончается , как всегда ничем. Министр финансов Мск.обл с жинкой-миллиардершей в америках тому пример))




" ..Неожиданный поворот произошел в скандальной истории вокруг Федеральной службы государственной регистрации, кадастра и картографии (Росреестр), где оперативники ФСБ и Счетная палата обнаружили финансовые нарушения на сумму 23,9 млрд рублей, в том числе нецелевое расходование бюджетных средств в сумме 2,5 млрд рублей. Один из главных фигурантов этой проверки — замглавы Росреестра Сергей Сапельников — 7 сентября сбежал за границу. Его местонахождение до сих пор неизвестно. Чиновник является носителем государственных секретов 1-й категории, Росреестр и спецслужбы не давали ему разрешения на выезд. Сапельников уже уволен с работы и лишен доступа к госсекретам, а спецслужбы и Следственный комитет решают вопрос об объявлении его в международный розыск.

Как сообщили «Известиям» сразу несколько источников в Минэкономразвития, 7 сентября замглавы Росреестра Сергей Сапельников на машине своей знакомой пересек госграницу в районе Брянской области и выехал на Украину.

— В аэропортах и на железной дороге на Сапельникова был выставлен «сторожок» (оперативный розыск с уведомлением полиции о попытке выезда человека в другой город или страну.— «Известия»), поэтому он выехал на машине сначала в Белоруссию, а оттуда на Украину, — рассказал «Известиям» источник, знакомый с ситуацией.

Узнав об этом, ФСБ запросила в Росреестре документы, подтверждающие выезд за рубеж носителя государственных секретов 1-й категории. Вскоре выяснилось, что в отдел по защите гостайны и мобилизационной подготовке не предоставлялись никакие документы на разрешение выезда Сапельникова за рубеж ни в рабочих, ни в туристических целях. Об этом замглавы Минэкономразвития Павел Королев сразу же известил руководителя ведомства Алексея Улюкаева, после чего Сапельникова лишили допуска на работу со сведениями, составляющими гостайну — отключили от баз и сменили пароли.

Как выяснили «Известия», 20 сентября глава Росреестра Наталья Антипина получила запрос от Алексея Улюкаева в течение трех дней подготовить представление об увольнении Сапельникова, а несколько дней назад глава Минэкономразвития уже подписал этот приказ.

— С руководством Росреестра сейчас решается вопрос о запрете выезда за границу Сапельникова сроком на пять лет, если он вернется в Россию, — рассказал «Известиям» источник в Минэкономразвития.

В Росреестре «Известиям» не смогли оперативно прокомментировать ситуацию вокруг Сапельникова. Источник, близкий к ведомству, предполагает, что сейчас он уже находится в США и не собирается возвращаться в Россию, потому что предполагет, что его здесь ждет уголовное преследование. Последний раз Сапельников санкционированно выезжал зарубеж в конце июля в служебную командировку в Великобританию.

Следственный комитет сейчас решает вопрос о возбуждении против Сапельникова уголовного дела о нецелевом расходовании бюджетных средств, мошенничестве и халатности. Если такое дело появится, чиновника могут объявить в международный розыск.

В июле этого года в Росреесте завершилась масштабная проверка итогов выполнения подпрограммы «Создание системы кадастра недвижимости» в рамках ФЦП «Создание автоматизированной системы внедрения государственного земельного кадастра и государственного учета объектов недвижимости», которую проводили аудиторы Счетной палаты и сотрудники ФСБ.

Реализация подпрограммы подразумевала появление госкадастра недвижимости для создания базы для налогообложения земли, объектов недвижимости и прав на них. Однако на 1 января 2013 года кадастр так и не был создан, при том, что на реализацию подпрограммы были потрачены десятки миллиардов рублей."

https://echo.msk.ru/blog/statya/1167312-echo/

----------


## Avia M

"Железная логика"...

связи между употреблением алкоголя и возможностью купить его на АЗС нет.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20181005/1530027140.html

К школам данный "постулат" подходит?  :Confused:  https://alcoruguru.ru/raznoe/14114-k...ogolem-do.html

----------


## OKA

> "Железная логика"...
> 
> связи между употреблением алкоголя и возможностью купить его на АЗС нет.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20181005/1530027140.html
> 
> К школам данный "постулат" подходит?  https://alcoruguru.ru/raznoe/14114-k...ogolem-do.html


По поводу АЗС - статистика покажет. 

По поводу детских учреждений- так  магазины не отменишь...Сложный вопрос. "Сто метров" - это как "ноль промилле" ))

Действительно, жилые кварталы-они разные..

----------


## OKA

Познавательная дискуссия о свободе слова и информации :

https://twower.livejournal.com/2308688.html

Кста, ещё из дискуссий о пропаганде :

----------


## OKA

> 


А вот ещё такое мнение :

" Думаю, для жителей Чкаловска и Сельмы это нерадостные новости, в отличие от споттеров .

Скоро начнут писать гневные письма президенту и губернатору. Мне сразу вспоминается роман Артура Хейли "Аэропорт". Если кто не читал - обязательно прочитайте.

Около 20 экипажей 72-й авиабазы морской авиации Балтийского флота приступили к перелету с аэродрома Черняховск на аэродром Чкаловск после завершения его масштабной реконструкции. Теперь Чкаловск снова станет основным местом базирования морской авиации Балтийского флота. https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/cont...70534-jeck.htm

Насчёт перелёта бомберов  и файтеров не знаю (есть сомнения) , но полёты этих типов там уже идут. Ан-26 , Ан-140 ; сегодня Ил-76 прилетел .

В ходе проведения плановой реконструкции аэродрома Чкаловск на взлетно-посадочную полосу (ВПП), рулежные дорожки и стоянки авиатехники было уложено современное бетонное покрытие. Оно позволит совершать посадки всем типам современных военных и гражданских самолетов. При этом благодаря улучшенным характеристикам ВПП, длина которой теперь составляет более трех километров, с нее могут производить взлет несколько самолетов одновременно. Новое бетонное покрытие выдерживает больше 300 тонн, то есть вес любых летательных аппаратов, которые стоят на вооружении боевой и транспортной авиации РФ.

Говорят, что не полностью установлено светотехническое оборудование. Это подтверждает то обстоятельство, что самолёты летают только днём .

Вокруг аэродрома устанавливают хлипкий заборчик зелёного цвета

- Вдоль Люблинского шоссе провели тотальную вырубку деревьев. Стало видно дорогу на Светлогорск

- Вон те деревья могли бы тоже срубить. Споттеры негодуют :))

Пока остаётся загадкой, зачем они вырубили столько деревьев и что будет на месте этих пустырей. "

Фото :

https://mil-avia.livejournal.com/556916.html

----------


## Panda-9

> А вот ещё такое мнение :
> 
> " Думаю, для жителей Чкаловска и Сельмы это нерадостные новости, в отличие от споттеров .


Нет ничего очевиднее. За шесть лет тишины Чкаловск расстроился. Если до начала 90-х там жили в основном семьи тех, кто так или иначе был связан с аэродромом (рев двигателей для них был своим, профессиональным), то потом понаехали "чужаки". За последние несколько совсем тихих лет жилищное строительство там еще более прибавило. Равно как и на северо-западной окраине Калининграда, и в близлежащих пригородах типа Холмогоровки. Хотя покупатели жилья не могли не знать, что рядом не просто аэродром, а аэродром на реконструкции, т.е. когда-то да заработает. Ну вот и дождались. Теперь жилье там подешевеет, а строительство нового остановится. 
Если кто-то будет возмущаться шумом, то пусть претензии только к себе. Наивность не является оправданием. Вспоминаются заемщики, бравшие когда-то кредиты в инвалюте под малые проценты, а потом "расплакавшиеся", когда курс скаканул.

----------


## OKA

" Как стало известно «Ъ», помимо вице-президента ОАК по государственной авиации специального назначения Сергея Герасимова по уголовному делу, расследуемому ГСУ СКР, проходят Виталий Романюк и Сергей Давыдов — генеральный и исполнительный директора компании «ВЕМИНА Авиапрестиж», занимающейся разработкой и изготовлением дизайна для салонов vip-самолетов.

Все трое подозреваются в особо крупном мошенничестве (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК) при исполнении госконтрактов в специальном летном отряде «Россия», занимающимся перевозкой первых лиц страны. Сегодня Басманный райсуд рассмотрит ходатайства об их арестах.

Компания «ВЕМИНА Авиапрестиж» начинала с отделки салона самолета Ту-154Б для главы МВД России, рассказывал ранее господин Давыдов. Работа, судя по всему, оказалась тяжелой — ее начали при Владимире Рушайло (глава МВД до 2001 года), а закончили уже при Борисе Грызлове (руководил ведомством до 2003 года). Специалисты «ВЕМИНА Авиапрестиж» оборудовали салоны бортов № 1 для президентов Таджикистана Эмомали Рахмонова и Польши Александра Квасьневского.

В «ВЕМИНА Авиапрестиж» «Ъ» подтвердили задержание своих руководителей. При этом собеседник «Ъ» отметил, что с подозрениями в их адрес не согласны ни сами фигуранты расследования, ни в компании, где они работают.

Николай Сергеев "

https://news.mail.ru/incident/35021205/?frommail=1

Подробнее — в публикации «Ъ» «Госбезопасность подтянулась к госавиации».

https://news.mail.ru/incident/35012582/

----------


## OKA

Теракт в Керчи. Ситуация на 18-00

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4525095.html


".. Нападение на Керченский политехнический колледж, расположенный на улице Войкова, был совершено около 12 часов дня. По словам очевидцев, в учебное заведение зашел молодой человек, который из ружья 12-го калибра открыл огонь по ученикам и преподавателям. Затем он бросил принесенную с собой бомбу в столовую. СВУ, по предварительным данным, взрывное устройство было не очень большой мощности — до 300 г в тротиловом эквиваленте, но от болтов и гвоздей, которыми его зарядили, были убиты и пострадали десятки человек. Как сообщает Следственный комитет России (СКР), жертвами нападения стали 17 детей и взрослых, еще более 40 человек попали в больницы.

Сам нападавший, 18-летний учащийся колледжа Владислав Росляков совершил самоубийство на втором этаже здания. По предварительным данным, Росляков не был связан с экстремистами, а к трагедии привел бытовой конфликт между учащимися. Несколько дней назад молодой человек официально приобрел ружье 12-го калибра и патроны к нему. Пресечь нападение можно было на входе в колледж, но там был невооруженный вахтер с тревожной кнопкой.

Оперативные службы Крыма оказались не готовы не только к предотвращению террористической атаки, но и к ликвидации ее последствий. Далеко не сразу в колледже появились полицейские, спасатели и врачи, а для доставки пострадавших в больницы пришлось даже использовать рейсовые автобусы: машин скорой помощи элементарно не хватало. Более того, уже после того, как выяснилось, что нападавший мертв, местные силовики продолжали стягивать силы и средства (включая бронетехнику) к колледжу, устроили массовый досмотр на дорогах и другие оперативно-поисковые мероприятия.

В следственном управлении СКР по Крыму сначала возбудили уголовное дело о теракте (ст. 205 УК РФ), которое по распоряжению главы следственного ведомства Александра Бастрыкина тут же принял к своему производству центральный аппарат комитета. Затем следствие переквалифицировало дело на ст.105 ч.2 (убийство двух и более лиц общеопасным способом).

Власти Крыма объявили трехдневный траур.

Николай Сергеев "

http://www.kommersant.ru/

https://news.mail.ru/incident/35081382/?frommail=1





" Керчь, 17 октября. Федеральное агентство новостей публикует список пострадавших во время взрыва и стрельбы в политехническом колледже Керчи. В него включены 52 фамилии.

В политехническом колледже Керчи прогремел взрыв. Позже очевидцы сообщили о молодом человеке, который открыл огонь по окружающим. Подозреваемый в этом преступлении был найден мертвым.
item.title
Сюжет
Более 160 обращений о пропавших без вести поступило на горячую линию после взрыва в Керчи

По последним данным, 18 человек были убиты. Число пострадавших уточняется. В распоряжении Федерального агентства новостей появился список раненых, который включает в себя 52 фамилии.

В список пострадавших попали

Яна Игоревна А.

Анастасия Сергеевна С.

Анна Геннадьевна Т.

Ксения Руслановна З.

Анастасия Олеговна М.

Виктория Александровна Г.

Николай Сергеевич Г.

Роман Романович С.

Анастасия Дмитриевна К.

Анастасия Алексеевна

Валентин Витальевич К.

Мария Александровна Д.

Екатерина Николаевна К.

Арзо Расимовна И.

Юлия Н.

Карина В.

Виктория Ж.

Елизавета Л.

Анна Вячеславовна Ж.

Олег П.

Надежда Ч.

Яна Е.

Кристина А.

Наталья Андреевна Т.

Никита Игоревич Р.

Мария Андреевна Б.

Александр Д.

Игорь Сергеевич А.

Ирина В.

Николай К.

Карина Александровна Д.

Наталья К.

Виктория П.

Евгений Алексеевич П.

Виктория Д.

Фатима К.

Игорь О.

Данил В.

Екатерина Б.

Марина Е.

Кирилл Николаевич Н.

Юлия Сергеевна М.

Анна Геннадьевна Р.

Р. (имя и отчество неизвестны )

К. (имя и отчество неизвестны )

Г. (имя и отчество неизвестны )

Г. (имя и отчество неизвестны )

Г. (имя и отчество неизвестны, фамилия вычеркнута из списка)

Ч.(имя и отчество неизвестны )

Б.(имя и отчество неизвестны )

Д.(имя и отчество неизвестны )

Также в списке обозначен еще один человек — женщина, имя, фамилия и отчество которой устанавливаются до сих пор.

Ранее Федеральное агентство новостей опубликовало видео и фото из первой городской больницы, куда привозят пострадавших из керченского колледжа."

https://riafan.ru/1111063-fan-publik...skom-kolledzhe

----------


## Avia M

> Несколько дней назад молодой человек официально приобрел ружье 12-го калибра и патроны к нему.


Комиссию поди проходил с тестами. Официальное оружие тоже стреляет, и не только в америке. Для сравнения, спиртное предлагается продавать по метрике с "30" лет...

О сути произошедшего - трагедия!

----------


## OKA

> Комиссию поди проходил с тестами. Официальное оружие тоже стреляет, и не только в америке...
> 
> О сути произошедшего - трагедия!


Вопросы к мед.комиссии, т.к. судя по новостям - "не состоял, не привлекался", следовательно разрешение официальное в МВД получено вполне законнно...

----------


## Avia M

> "не состоял, не привлекался"


В финале:

 Устроившего нападение на Керченский политехнический колледж студента Владислава Рослякова похоронят отдельно от его жертв — в том секторе кладбища, где хоронят безродных.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2503690.html?...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

Познавательное обсуждение :

----------


## OKA

"Замполиты, политруки..."

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/22/11/20...794758ee5ccdd7

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3425087.html

----------


## OKA

" Бедные англичане умерли на 10 лет раньше богатых

Разница в продолжительности жизни между богатыми и бедными жителями Англии может достигать почти 10 лет, сообщается в The Lancet Public Health. В 2016 году для женщин она составила 7,9 лет, а у мужчин — 9,7 лет. Исследователи считают, что на ситуацию влияют несколько факторов, в том числе плохое питание и слишком поздняя постановка диагноза заболеваний.

Разница в продолжительности жизни между богатыми и бедными жителями существует во всем мире. Исправить положение можно с помощью социальной политики, уменьшения экологических рисков, профилактики заболеваний. Но для этого нужно определить, от каких болезней и в каком возрасте умирают обеспеченные и бедные люди. В Англии, например, разница в продолжительности жизни между богатыми и бедными постоянно увеличивается с 1980-х годов.

Британские медики под руководством Маджида Эззати (Majid Ezzati) из Школы общественного здоровья Имперского колледжа Лондона проанализировали данные Национальной статистической службы Великобритании о смертях за 16 лет, с 2001 по 2016 годы, которые были разделены по возрастным группам, причинам и индексу множественной депривации, который используется для измерения уровня бедности в разных районах страны. Исследователи получили информацию о 7,65 миллионах смертей среди населения Англии (население остальных регионов Соединенного Королевства в данной работе не рассматривалось).

Ожидаемая продолжительность жизни в бедных районах Англии оказалась ниже, чем в богатых и для мужчин, и для женщин. У женщин в бедных районах в 2016 году ожидаемая продолжительность жизни составила 78,8 лет, в богатых — 86,7 лет, то есть разница составила 7,9 лет. У мужчин она оказалась еще больше. Ожидаемая продолжительность жизни мужчин из бедных районов составила 74 года, а из богатых — 83,7 лет, разница составила 9,7 лет. Исследователи отметили тенденцию к увеличению этого разрыва. В 2001 году разница в продолжительности между бедными и богатыми англичанками составляла 6,1 год, а между англичанами — 9 лет. Еще одним неприятным открытием оказалось то, что дети до пяти лет из беднейших районов Англии умирают в 2,5 раза чаще, чем из богатых.

Что касается причин смерти, то бедные британцы гораздо чаще богатых умирали от рака легких, ишемической болезни сердца, респираторных заболеваний и разных видов деменции. Соотношение между количеством смертей от этих болезней в богатых и бедных районах Англии колебалось от 2,5 до 3,3. Смерть от рака груди, простаты и крови, наоборот, практически одинаково часто настигала как богатых, так и бедных англичан. Соотношение между количеством смертей в разных районах оказалось близко к единице — 1,1.

Авторы исследования считают, что на тенденцию влияет ряд факторов, в том числе плохое питание и распознавание болезней на поздних стадиях, когда их уже невозможно вылечить. «В настоящее время есть масса факторов, которые могут повлиять на здоровье, и это приводит к тому, что бедные люди умирают раньше. [У многих людей] доходы не растут, а пенсии и пособия уменьшились, поэтому даже работающие люди все чаще пользуются пищевыми банками [организации, которые раздают еду неимущим – примечание N+1]. Стоимость продуктов, полезных для здоровья, таких как свежие фрукты или овощи выросла по сравнению с ценой на нездоровые, обработанные продукты, что сделало их недоступными для самых бедных», — говорит Эззати. «С 2010 года произошло сокращение финансирования здравоохранения и услуг местных администраций. Это тоже существенно повлияло на беднейших жителей. Излечимые болезни, такие как рак, стали диагностировать слишком поздно, или люди умирают раньше от таких болезней, как деменция».

Ранее медики провели исследование продолжительности жизни самых богатых и бедных жителей США и выяснили, что разница между ними еще выше, чем в Англии — в среднем 15 лет, и она тоже растет.

Екатерина Русакова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/11/23/En...st-and-richest

Кто бы сомневался  :Biggrin:  

Пятнистая жаба и "шестое сердце Рокфеллера" не дадут солгать))

"Капиталызом"))

----------


## Avia M

Для начала...

Президент России Владимир Путин поддержал инициативу врио губернатора Приморского края Олега Кожемяко по переносу столицы Дальневосточного федерального округа (ДФО) из Хабаровска во Владивосток.
статус столицы принесет региону дополнительные материальные ресурсы и должное внимание со стороны властей.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/10/12/20...medium=desktop

Хабаровск соотв. минус "материальные ресурсы и должное внимание со стороны властей"?  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Работают парни!
В наше время, взаимные договорённости тоже существуют...




> В соответствии с указом, который опубликовала пресс-служба Кремля, центром Дальневосточного федерального округа стал Владивосток вместо Хабаровска.


Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/13/12/20...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

> Отнюдь. Ваши же постулаты?
> 
> 
> 
> Было. Выражали недовольство и доходом, и конторой, и начальник пужливый...
> И поймите же наконец - здесь даже с крыши броневика "массы не поднимите".
> "Коллектив" слаженный, неподдающийся (без жилеток )
> 
> P.S. Ежели что, заходите в "курилку"...


С моими доходами вещь интересная. Я работаю в бюджетной конторе простым ведущим инженером. Получаю примерно 35-40 т.р. Понятно, что на такие деньги жить - здоровью вредить. Поэтому есть альтернативный источник дохода. Так что если и жаловался, то только на нищенскую зарплату всех инженеров, а не себя лично. Соответственно понимаете, что работа а конторе для меня типа хобби. 

И самое прикольное, мне предлагают ещё повысить форму секретности и добавить примерно 7т.р. Но загранпаспорт заберут и не факт, что смогу свободно поехать заграницу. В Штаты уж точно не отпустят.
И это не нытье, это констатация фактов 

По поводу "поднимать массы", я конечно не собираюсь. Но все больше читая посты форума я вижу, что те, кто "ненавидит нытье" остаются в меньшинстве. Чем дальше - тем глубже. ))

----------


## Avia M

> кто "ненавидит нытье" остаются в меньшинстве. Чем дальше - тем глубже. ))


Подобной статистики не веду, посему не в курсе, где глубже.
На форуме, достаточно единожды высказать свою позицию на "животрепещущую тему", иначе начнётся "запасся попкорном, жду шоу сидя в первом ряду"(гражданин в теме Украины).
Вот на заседании райкома партии... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Подобной статистики не веду, посему не в курсе, где глубже.
> На форуме, достаточно единожды высказать свою позицию на "животрепещущую тему", иначе начнётся "запасся попкорном, жду шоу сидя в первом ряду"(гражданин в теме Украины).
> Вот на заседании райкома партии...


Ладно. Все равно это ничего не изменит. По ходу еше не раз сцепимся и разберемся))

----------


## Nazar

> Но все больше читая посты форума я вижу, что те, кто "ненавидит нытье" остаются в меньшинстве. Чем дальше - тем глубже. ))





> Подобной статистики не веду, посему не в курсе, где глубже.


А я бы с удовольствием на нее посмотрел..А то кроме трех человек, которые занимаются этим регулярно и давно, никого особо и не припомню. Да и разговоры подобные, здесь особо и не ведут, даже в курилке.

----------


## Red307

> А я бы с удовольствием на нее посмотрел..А то кроме трех человек, которые занимаются этим регулярно и давно, никого особо и не припомню. Да и разговоры подобные, здесь особо и не ведут, даже в курилке.


Ну так полистайте форум))

----------


## Avia M

> По ходу еше не раз сцепимся и разберемся))


Без нас разобрались!

Всех задержанных утром 17 декабря студентов Российского государственного геологоразведочного университета им. Серго Орджоникидзе (МГРИ-РГГРУ) из Ингушетии отпустили из полиции.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5c17e...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

Вот тоже без нас разобрались.



> В Сети опубликовано коллективное письмо в Приёмную Президента РФ, судя по всему, от сотрудников Федеральной Кадастровой Палаты (ФКП) и Росреестра.Авторы сообщают президенту, что 2 последних года для них стали «испытанием на прочность». С тех пор, как пост главы Росреестра заняла Виктория Абрамченко, началась «кадровая чехарда и аморальность», дела пущены на самотёк, система ЕГРН начала сбоить. Особо возмутило сотрудников то, что находясь с визитом в Узбекистане г-жа Абрамченко прервала визит не подписав итоговый документ и спешно улетела, якобы, к любовнику Тахтасунову.В настоящий шок авторов письма повергло снятие с должности профессионала своего дела, руководителя ФКП Литвинцева К.А. и назначение на его пост «гинеколога по образованию, массажиста по призванию и любовника по жизни - Тахтасунова Парвиза, 1991 г.р., уроженца Таджикистана, многолетний экс-безработный (8 лет до встречи с Абрамченко Тахтасунов нигде не работал)».  Результат такого назначения не заставил себя долго ждать - масштабный сбой ЕГРН в 50 регионах страны принес многомиллионные убытки, но сотрудникам было велено говорить, что это «хакерская атака», говорят авторы письма.«Владимир Владимирович, мы не понимаем, как такое вообще возможно?», - вопрошают сотрудники Росреестра. Они считают, что назначение Тахтасунова несет угрозу и для государственного строя России, т.к. Тахтасунов имеет доступ к информации по всем объектам РФ (в том числе закрытым, военным и пр.) Также авторы письма сообщают, что Тахтасунов очень любит деньги, отдыхает за границей, передвигается исключительно с охраной, а недавно приобрел квартиру за 70 млн рублей.


"Неизвестный таджик" оказался любовником главы Росреестра

Это не какие-то матросы-ворюги.
Человек честно пробился из глубин средней Азии на высокий пост. Платит налоги. Живёт честно. Уж точно не ноет о плохой жизни.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну так полистайте форум))


Сильно подозреваю, что благодаря некоторым обстоятельствам, мне его приходится пролистывать чаще чем вам..

----------


## Nazar

> Это не какие-то матросы-ворюги.
> Человек честно пробился из глубин средней Азии на высокий пост. Платит налоги. Живёт честно. Уж точно не ноет о плохой жизни.


Да не пробивался он из глубин Средней Азии, с детства человек в Москве живет. Я не знаю ни кто это такой, ни чем он занимается, но вот здесь, совсем немного другая информация присутствует..
Тухтасунов Парвиз Константинович

----------


## Red307

> Да не пробивался он из глубин Средней Азии, с детства человек в Москве живет. Я не знаю ни кто это такой, ни чем он занимается, но вот здесь, совсем немного другая информация присутствует..
> Тухтасунов Парвиз Константинович


По вашей ссылке блокировка. Вот наиболее  подробно про него.

https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-46357993

Понятно, что из талантливой молодежи.

----------


## Nazar

> По вашей ссылке блокировка. Вот наиболее  подробно про него.


Да нет, наиболее подробно как-раз по моей ссылке, которая нормально открывается. Это у вас там что-то этот сайт блокирует. Приведу тогда текст..Извините, но букав много...



> Биография
> Парвиз Тухтасунов родился в Душанбе (Таджикистан) в 1985 году. С 1992 года живет в Москве.
> 
> В 2008 году окончил Московскую медицинскую академию им. И.М. Сеченова по специальности «лечебное дело».
> 
> Дальнейшие биографические вехи Тухтасунова, доступные в открытых источниках, разнятся. Так, согласно опубликованной на портале Pikabu кадровой справке Росреестра о Тухтасунове[1], в 2006-2008 гг. он работал медбратом в реанимации. После этого до 2016 года он временно не работал.
> 
> В августе 2016 года был назначен заместителем директора аппарата управления ФГБУ «Россельхозземониторинг», указано в этой же справке. Это учреждение является подведомственной организацией Минсельхоза, где на посту заместителя министра работала Виктория Абрамченко.
> 
> ...

----------


## Red307

У ленты ещё полнее))
https://lenta.ru/brief/2018/11/29/kaef_kadastr/

Т.е. следуя журналистам, про этого товарища сначала никто ничего не слышал. И вся его "биография" появилась после того, как начали интересоваться, кто же это такой?

----------


## Nazar

> У ленты ещё полнее))
> https://lenta.ru/brief/2018/11/29/kaef_kadastr/
> 
> Т.е. следуя журналистам, про этого товарища сначала никто ничего не слышал. И вся его "биография" появилась после того, как начали интересоваться, кто же это такой?


Да где-же полней? Ничего не сказано о его работе в Росреестре. Ну а по поводу биографии, вы сами то до вчерашнего, или сегодняшнего дня, что-нибудь о нем знали! Я например нет, по-этому меня тоже удивила подача материала, в той формулировке, в которой у нас это могут делать СМИ.  Таджик гинеколог, любовник кого-то там, стал главой чего-то там...)) 
Я опять-же повторюсь, я ничего не знаю о этом человеке, ни о его достижениях, ни о его провалах, мне так-же по барабану гдо будет возглавлять кадастровую палату госреестра, хоть черт рогатый, главное что-бы от этого была польза.

----------


## Red307

> Да где-же полней? Ничего не сказано о его работе в Росреестре. Ну а по поводу биографии, вы сами то до вчерашнего, или сегодняшнего дня, что-нибудь о нем знали! Я например нет, по-этому меня тоже удивила подача материала, в той формулировке, в которой у нас это могут делать СМИ.  Таджик гинеколог, любовник кого-то там, стал главой чего-то там...)) 
> Я опять-же повторюсь, я ничего не знаю о этом человеке, ни о его достижениях, ни о его провалах, мне так-же по барабану гдо будет возглавлять кадастровую палату госреестра, хоть черт рогатый, главное что-бы от этого была польза.


В принципе, я тоже много чего о ком не знаю, но меня порой настораживает то количество "талантов" среди детей высокостоящих чиновников. Дети Шойгу, Рогозина, Погосяна уже до 30ти лет становятся руководителями федеральных и прочих бюджетных контор. Не исключаю (даже с высокой степенью уверенности считаю), что тут аналогичный случай. Пусть его родитель и не известен, но возможно есть люди, считающие, что именно им он принесет тут пользу. Будет ли общая польза? ХЗ. Не уверен...

----------


## Avia M

> Т.е. следуя журналистам, про этого товарища сначала никто ничего не слышал. И вся его "биография" появилась после того, как начали интересоваться, кто же это такой?


Точно! Помнится "аглицкие саксы" вопрошали: «Ху из мистер Путин?». Теперь в курсе и недовольно лайкают хайли...

----------


## Red307

> Точно! Помнится "аглицкие саксы" вопрошали: «Ху из мистер Путин?». Теперь в курсе и недовольно лайкают хайли...


Это типа гордость за пахана?))

----------


## Avia M

> Это типа гордость за пахана?))


Удачи на поприще подработки, и посетить америку...
P.S. Совсем забыл - привет начальнику!

----------


## Avia M

> "А потом на основе мирного договора как друзья продолжим решать все спорные вопросы


Настроения на местах...

15 лекабря в Южном состоялся митинг против отдачи Шикотана и Малой Курильской гряды.Я там была и даже речь толкнула. Народу было человек 300 , так как перед этим администрация области разослала ватцапки что митинг перенесли на 22 декабря. После моего выступления ко мне подошёл японский корреспондент и попросил дать интервью. Побеседовали. К счастью, я была вместе с сестрой. Ответила на вопросы о жизни на Курилах и перешли к теме чьи они.Валя его спросила,чем важны для них несколько крохотных островков. Яп ответил что важен принцип, что мы нагло захватили японскую территорию и это у них болит.Я сказала что в первую русско японскую войну мы проиграли ,потеряли Варяг и Корейца, и они нагло захватили южный Сахалин. Зато во вторую мировую мы победили, вернули Сахалин и вернули КУрилы,также нагло захваченные ими в своё время. Он сказал ,что нам говорят одно,им другое а историю уже никто не знает.Зря он это сказал.Валентина ему сразу привела кучу исторических фактов про открытие Курил,напомнила ему о захвате японцами первооткрывателя Головина, согласилась что в то время Курилы не были нашими, но они не были и японскими. Хозяева там были айны. Впоследствии айны приняли подданство России...и т.д .Он не ожидал, что Валя так владеет информацией, спросил не учитель ли она истории.Нет, она биолог. Я добавила, доцент и кандидат биологических наук. Говорили через переводчика, но в конце я сказала ему что он хорошо понимает русский язык.Он сначала сказал Да,потом, ой нет, и засмеялся.Спросил отдаст ли острова Путин.Уверенно ответили: НЕТ! Пока у вас Окинава даже не рассчитывайте. Он грустно согласился с нами.

о. Зеленый, Малая Курильская гряда - Страница 11 - Пограничник. Форум пограничников. Пограничные войска. Граница. Поиск сослуживцев. Проект Погранец.ру

----------


## Red307

Настроения на других местах





> Три совета россиянам от Путина: не жадничать, не копить и не рассчитывать на государство
> 
> Владимир Путин недавно решил россиянам рассказать, как правильно нужно жить для того, чтобы чувствовать себя в полной мере комфортно. Эти советы кому-то показались разумными, а кто-то по этому поводу негодовал.
> 
> Конечно, со стороны не все советы кажутся такими уж разумными. Также не всегда очевидно, применяет ли по отношению к себе эти советы сам президент и ближайшее его окружение.
> 
> Не жадничать и не копить
> Путин предложил россиянам отказаться от жадности и накопительства. Фактически Путин признал, что жизнь у нас одна, и не стоит просто так копить деньги, а лучше их тратить на что-то полезное.
> 
> ...


https://zen.yandex.ru/media/politexp...54dd00abe7b644

----------


## OKA

> Это типа гордость за пахана?))


))

----------


## Avia M

> Настроения на других местах


Правительство Японии выразило протест России в связи со строительством жилья для военнослужащих на южных Курильских островах.
"Строительство таких объектов, - цитирует Kyodo текст заявления, - противоречит позиции Японии в отношении этих территорий".

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5929305

Позиция давняя, известная. Удить рыбку в наших водах, это гут. А задержание шхун за сию "шалость" соотв., не гут...

----------


## OKA

"Курение предложили сделать вне закона

Минздрав России подготовил новый проект Концепции осуществления государственной политики противодействия потреблению табака. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на документ.

Согласно планам, в ближайшие 30 лет число курильщиков должно сократиться до пяти процентов, после чего табак может быть поэтапно выведен из легального оборота. Разработчики антитабачной политики подсчитали, что при непрерывной и последовательной реализации их плана ежегодно от вредной привычки должны начать отказываться 0,5 процента россиян.

Помимо пропаганды отказа от курения, в Минздраве предлагают бороться с появлением новых видов табачной продукции и распространением электронных сигарет, а также некурительных табачных изделий. Также планируется обязать производителей использовать однотонную упаковку для всех сигаретных пачек.

В 2017 году в России было продано 13,1 миллиарда пачек сигарет. По подсчетам ВЦИОМ, сегодня курят 34 процента россиян или 50 миллионов человек. 2 ноября 2018 года в Минздраве заявили, что смертность от курения и алкоголизма в России намного выше, чем в других странах.

В июне сообщалось, что вейпы и системы нагревания табака в России попадут под действие единого антитабачного закона, и отдельных правил для них не будет. О том, что вейпы, электронные сигареты и другие альтернативные способы курения должны быть законодательно приравнены к обычным сигаретам, в России говорят с начала 2018 года. "

https://news.mail.ru/society/35821369/?frommail=1

А ещё запретить фотки т. Сталина с трубочкой, Шерлока Холмсa и пр. Черчиля с сигарой в зубах, Шварца и ковбоя Мальборо  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

До кучи- пиво, вино, коньяк и воттку, а так же барышень  :Biggrin: 

18+

https://dumskaya.net/news/erotiko-po...naya-v-093692/

----------


## OKA

Пол Уилан – шпион-интернетчик? - Росбалт

"  Гражданин США Пол Уилан был задержан с поличным сразу после получения носителя со сведениями, содержащими государственную тайну. Речь шла о перечне лиц, который не подлежит разглашению и уже давно был объектом пристального интереса американских спецслужб.

Как рассказал «Росбалту» источник в спецслужбах РФ, операция по задержанию Пола Уилана проходила в его номере в гостинице «Метрополь». Американец получил прямо в номере электронный носитель со списком всех сотрудников одного из засекреченных российских ведомств. Через пять минут после передачи в номер ворвались сотрудники ФСБ, которые задержали подозреваемого в шпионаже. При осмотре у него обнаружили флэш-карту с секретной информацией.

По сведениям собеседника агентства в спецслужбах, Пол Уилан на протяжении 10 лет вел разведывательную деятельность, причем «объекты» для получения нужной информации он находил в интернете. "

Гражданина США «взяли» в Москве со списком сотрудников «закрытого» ведомства - Росбалт


" Про арест Уилана " :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4681887.html

))

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/2255644.html


Бутинанаш ? ))


Отбой :

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...91243-poks.htm

----------


## OKA

" Комитет Государственной думы по информполитике поддержал законопроекты о фейковых новостях и о наказании за оскорбление государства и общества.
Профильный комитет Госдумы поддержал проект о фейковых новостях

Как передаёт РИА Новости, комитет рекомендовал нижней палате парламента принять в первом чтении оба проекта.

Ранее глава профильного комитета Леонид Левин сообщил, что кабмин дал положительные заключения относительно соответствующих законопроектов. 

В декабре 2018 года в Госдуму внесли пакет законопроектов о штрафах за распространение фейковых новостей, а также проект о наказании за публикации в сети, которые содержат оскорбительные высказывания в отношении государства и общества. "

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/5...a-proekt-feiki

Ага, проблем других нет)

http://svpressa.ru/quotes/1673/?qt=1

http://svpressa.ru/economy/article/219749/?qcq=1

"Общество"- это кто ? Понятие настолько растяжимое  :Biggrin: 

http://lib.ru/BRODSKIJ/present.txt ))

Как он мог ? ))


" "Пророк русской революции, ее вождь и учитель, ее вдохновитель и оратор, ее законодатель и вожак. Как велик этот человек! Взор его проницает в действительность словно сквозь прозрачный кристалл: никакие формулы, катехизисы, лозунги или догмы не препятствуют ему. Этот человек наделен даром встречать жизнь лицом к лицу, мыслить не в категориях понятий и слов, но на основании коренных фактов реальности. Он обладает мужеством, интеллектуальной отвагой, присущей лишь тем, кого не пугает инерция расхожих, общепринятых понятий...Перед его очами вечно пылает алое пламя единственной неизменной цели - великой революции, революции, меняющей мир, с корнями вырывающей существующую действительность и сотрясающей до основания, до самого фундамента прогнившее и вырождающееся общество." (с)

Будущий премьер-министр Израиля Давид Бен-Гурион в своем дневнике о В.И.Ленине, 1923 г. .."

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4745237.html

----------


## Avia M

Член комитета Государственной думы по охране здоровья Алексей Куринный предложил списать невозвратные долги населения за коммунальные услуги по всей России.
...требования оплатить коммунальные услуги могли создать в обществе социальную напряженность...

https://iz.ru/835875/2019-01-19/v-go...medium=desktop

Нет долгов, нет напряжённости. Заплатил и спи спокойно. "Скользкая" проблема.

----------


## OKA

Про ум и науку :

----------


## OKA

> Я надеюсь, руководство выяснит причины", - добавила Поклонская.


Подробнее :

https://www.kp.ru/daily/26927.3/3976...e-01d6gtjMVHIs

----------


## Avia M

"Патриоты" своего рода...

Басманный суд Москвы арестовал подозреваемого в хищении газа на 30 млрд рублей и создании организованного преступного сообщества советника гендиректора ООО "Газпром межрегионгаз" Рауля Арашукова, отца сенатора от Карачаево-Черкесии Рауфа Арашукова.

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/60658...medium=desktop

Вокруг газа...

Глава «Газпрома» Алексей Миллер получил сразу два неприятных подарка на день рождения. Сначала грянул скандал с хищением газа, в котором оказались замешаны сотрудники «Газпром межрегионгаза», а затем появилась информация о том, что он владеет квартирой рыночной стоимостью около миллиарда рублей. В околовластных кругах сразу же заговорили о возможной отставке Миллера. 

https://www.gazeta.ru/business/2019/...12156043.shtml

----------


## OKA

" В условиях напряженной международной обстановки одним из вероятных сценариев эскалации может стать отключение России от глобальной сети, заявил председатель комитета Государственной Думы по информационной политике, информационным технологиям и связи Леонид Левин.

"Раздающиеся со стороны Запада высказывания о необходимости усиления давления на нашу страну вынуждают задуматься о дополнительных мерах по защите суверенитета Российской Федерации в киберпространстве", - сказал Левин на Национальном форуме информационной безопасности Инфофорум-2019.

В условиях напряженной международной обстановки одним из вероятных сценариев эскалации может стать отключение России от глобальной сети", - заявил депутат.

Ответом на этот вызов, по его мнению, стал разрабатываемый в Госдуме законопроект, которым предусматривается комплекс мер по организации национальной системы маршрутизации трафика, способной обеспечивать доступность ресурсов интернета российским пользователям вне зависимости от того, что происходит с глобальной сетью за пределами РФ.

При этом глава комитета отметил, что российские IT-компании добились значительных успехов в области создания защищенных информационных систем, которые используются в работе государственных органов и для управления стратегическими объектами.

Вместе с тем, по словам Левина, для устойчивого развития цифровой экономики в масштабе всей страны необходимо обеспечить гарантированно стабильное, быстрое и безопасное функционирование национального сегмента интернета. "

https://www.interfax.ru/amp/648544?_...mpression=true

В отключении, и пр. "ужесточениях", заинтересованы , скорее внутри страны, чем снаружи))





> "Патриоты" своего рода...
> 
> Басманный суд Москвы арестовал подозреваемого в хищении газа на 30 млрд рублей и создании организованного преступного сообщества советника гендиректора ООО "Газпром межрегионгаз" Рауля Арашукова, отца сенатора от Карачаево-Черкесии Рауфа Арашукова.
> 
> https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/60658...medium=desktop






https://news.mail.ru/incident/36160594/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

" Зубово-Полянский суд Мордовии освободил бывшего полковника ГРУ Владимира Квачкова от наказания за экстремизм, сообщила РИА Новости его адвокат Оксана Михалкина. Квачков может выйти из колонии через десять дней.

"Поскольку первая часть статьи 282 ("Экстремизм") перестала быть уголовным преступлением, суд освободил его от отбывания наказания. Срок за попытку организовать мятеж уже истек", — уточнила Михалкина.

У прокуратуры есть десять дней, чтобы обжаловать это решение. Квачков сможет выйти из колонии 19 февраля.

Дело Квачкова

Полковник в отставке Владимир Квачков, которому сейчас 70 лет, 30 лет прослужил на командных должностях в войсках спецназначения ГРУ, где дослужился до командира бригады, и в аппарате Генштаба. С 1999 года работал научным сотрудником Центра военно-стратегических исследований ГРУ, имеет степень кандидата военных наук..."

Подробности :

https://ria.ru/20190207/1550534741.html

Давно надо было освободить .

----------


## Avia M

Куда мы катимся? По моему перебор, автолюбители рассердятся...




> "Минтранс поддерживает установление административного штрафа в размере 500 рублей за превышение скорости движения на величину от 10 до 20 км/ч. Позиция Минтранса по этому вопросу направлена в МВД России"


https://ria.ru/20190215/1550948096.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

Не перебор. Во всем мире 50 в населенке

Перебор в другом. Даже на приличных дорогах висят знаки 90. Например на новой рязанке. В нормальной стране там было бы 130.

----------


## Avia M

> Не перебор. Во всем мире 50 в населенке


За весь мир не скажу, не уполномочен.
А вот у нас штраф за превышение до 20, ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Только обогатятся всякого рода бюджеты. Процент аварийности не снизится, если статистику не подрихтуют.
Есть у нас в городке пешеходный переход, много лет висел знак "60" и камера, ни единого происшествия. Всё равно ныне установили "50"...

----------


## Red307

> За весь мир не скажу, не уполномочен.
> А вот у нас штраф за превышение до 20, ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Только обогатятся всякого рода бюджеты. Процент аварийности не снизится, если статистику не подрихтуют.
> Есть у нас в городке пешеходный переход, много лет висел знак "60" и камера, ни единого происшествия. Всё равно ныне установили "50"...


50 установили, что б скорость проезда снизить до 70ти, как это было до поднятия бесплатного порога. 
Штраф приведет к тому, что снизится скорость проезда населенных пунктов. Если раньше все ехали 80, теперь будут 70. Никакие бюджеты обогащаться не будут. Люди станут тише ездить.

----------


## Avia M

> теперь будут 70.


70 дорого обойдётся, даже вы разоритесь  :Smile:  
По новым поправкам придётся 45 "плестись"... Красота.

----------


## Red307

> 70 дорого обойдётся, даже вы разоритесь  
> По новым поправкам придётся 45 "плестись"... Красота.


Сколько напишут, столько и поедем.

----------


## OKA

Ну вот, в курилке про сигареты ))

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6168259

"Сигарета, сигарета..." , "казалось бы", при чём здесь госзакупки ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" В Москве на Красной площади прошла традиционная акция "2 гвоздики товарищу Сталину". На подготовку акции неравнодушные граждане собрали 240 000 рублей, на которые и осуществлялась плановая закупка цветов.

Неравнодушные люди возложили 8 600 красных гвоздик к могиле товарища Сталина в годовщину его смерти.

В ходе акции полиция задержала отeчественную разновидность бандеровцев призывавших к декоммунизации. В свое время также отлавливали известного клоуна Энтео. Других антикоммунистов у меня для вас нет.

То что бесноватых корежит от товарища Сталина, это хорошо и правильно. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4820229.html

----------


## OKA

" Госдума приняла закон о фейковых новостях

Также принят закон о борьбе с материалами, оскорбляющими государственные символы и институты власти

В третьем, окончательном чтении принят закон о наказании за распространение фейковых новостей в интернете. Документ поддержали 322 депутата (71,6%), против проголосовали 78 (17,3%), воздержавшихся не было. Трансляция велась на сайте нижней палаты.

Под фейковыми новостями в тексте закона понимается недостоверная общественно значимая информация, распространяемая под видом достоверных сообщений и создающая угрозу безопасности. Определять достоверность информации будет прокуратура.

Если прокуратура установит, что в сообщении есть недостоверные данные, она обращается в Роскомнадзор, а тот — к конкретному интернет-СМИ. Издание после этого должно «незамедлительно» удалить материал, в противном случае доступ к нему блокируется.

На новостные агрегаторы закон не распространяется.

Закон также предусматривает штрафы. За первое распространение фейка гражданам грозит штраф до 100 тыс. руб., юридическим лицам — до 500 тыс. руб. За повторное нарушение — до 300 тыс. и до 1 млн. Если фейки привели к смерти человека, вреду здоровью или нарушению общественного порядка — до 400 тыс. и 1,5 млн руб.

Одновременно депутаты одобрили законопроект о наказании за оскорбление органов власти в интернете (за — 327, против — 40, воздержался — 1). Блокировать страницы с такой информацией будет Роскомнадзор. Федеральное агентство должно за сутки уведомить о блокировке, дав возможность удалить сообщение самостоятельно. Ко второму чтению, которое состоялось накануне, размер штрафа увеличился до 300 тыс. руб.

Обе инициативы вызвали критику. Так, глава комитета по информационной политике Леонид Левин говорил в середине февраля, что «не все можно решать топором и кувалдой». Минкомсвязи направляло в правительство отрицательное заключение на законопроект о фейках, но министерство не стало выступать против инициативы в целом. Председатель Совета по правам человека при президенте Михаил Федотов называл инициативы нарушением свободы слова."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/07/03/20...?from=newsfeed


Под "Fake News" теперь можно понимать любую критику власти ))

----------


## OKA

" Ужасы нашего городка " ))

https://vamoisej.livejournal.com/5018386.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## Avia M

> Познавательно :


Правильно дядечка молвит. Обращайтесь к историкам профессионалам, а то на форуме дискутируют понимаешь, "воду льют"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Правильно дядечка молвит. Обращайтесь к историкам профессионалам, а то на форуме дискутируют понимаешь, "воду льют"...


Дискуссии полезны, тем не менее )) 

Для движения мыслительных процессов дискутирующих ))  Если это, конечно, не озвучка разученных ролей в шоу  :Biggrin: 

Про "глубоко думать" в интервью упомянуто))

----------


## Avia M

> Дискуссии полезны, тем не менее ))


Догма! 
Ежели дискуссия конструктивная. Например "песнь о потриотах" излишне муссируемая здесь, таковой не является.
Хочется послать автора к историкам...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Догма! 
> Ежели дискуссия конструктивная. Например "песнь о потриотах" излишне муссируемая здесь, таковой не является.
> Хочется послать автора к историкам...


Иногда не только к историкам  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Вас насторожил переход на личности (в частности личности Президента РФ) господином Демурией?


МОСКВА, 21 марта. /ТАСС/. В администрации президента России не обсуждают возможное объединение РФ с Белоруссией для сохранения российского лидера Владимира Путина у власти. Об этом заявил журналистам пресс-секретарь главы государства Дмитрий Песков.

https://tass.ru/politika/6243344?utm...medium=desktop

Как отреагирует Демурия? :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Лидер группы «Ленинград» Сергей Шнуров считает, что Минкульт надо разогнать. «Ни в какой нормальной стране нет Министерства культуры! Я буду отстаивать такую позицию: всеx разогнать, как матрос Железняк»,— сказал господин Шнуров перед парламентскими слушаниями в Госдуме (цитата по «Московскому комсомольцу»).

Во время своего выступления на заседании музыкант заявил, что невозможно регламентировать творчество блогеров, о котором идет речь в разработанном проекте закона «О культуре». «Хотел бы предостеречь, читая, пока проект этого закона, мне кажется, что вы пытаетесь с помощью сети поймать океан»,— заявил лидер «Ленинграда».

По его мнению, возможно только создать атмосферу «благоприятствования» и уважения, так как «производителей культуры» очень много, при этом «инвестировать туда бесполезно». Он также заявил, что пора написать на каждой школе, что Александр Пушкин — «наше не все», а есть «кое-что еще»..."

Полностью :

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3922283?from=hotnews


Ну дак времена социализма 30 лет как прошли. 

Соответственно проф.спорт и проф."культура" давно являются по факту шоу-бизнесом  ̶к̶о̶р̶м̶у̶ш̶к̶о̶й̶ ̶д̶л̶я̶ ̶и̶з̶б̶р̶а̶н̶н̶ы̶х̶ ̶  с аццким госфинансированием))

Действия граждан в бизнесе вполне  регламентируются нынешними законами. 

И если что и должно финансировать гос-во, так это музеи и библиотеки. Может быть ещё гранты с конкурсами на  детские программы -кружки, театры, секции, хотя и они во многих случаях всё равно оплачиваются родителями  . 

Для шоу-бизнеса есть банки и кредиты под шоу-программы.

Если спектакль в театре интересен, то пусть его оплатят зрители. А если там по сценам и коридорам бегают голые существа  и совершают непотребства, дык на это есть адм. и прочие кодексы для обычных граждан ))

А то всем нельзя безобразия нарушать, а "творческим людям" немножко можно, да ещё из бюджета приплатят   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Забота о благополучии  ̶н̶а̶с̶е̶л̶е̶н̶и̶я̶ ̶  - дело важное !  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Глава Минтруда Максим Топилин заявил, что по оценкам его ведомства, до 45% пациентов психоневрологических интернатов (ПНИ) в России могут быть переведены на домашние формы социального обслуживания.

"Сколько людей из психоневрологических интернатов может быть потенциально выведено на сопровождаемое проживание - по нашим оценкам, это где-то порядка 40-45%", - сказал Топилин в четверг на заседании Совета при правительстве РФ по вопросам попечительства в социальной сфере, посвященном проблеме ПНИ.

По его словам, для того, чтобы сделать такие показатели достижимыми, "нужна очень серьезная подготовительная работа".

Ранее в ходе заседания вице-премьер Татьяна Голикова объявила, что по всей России будет проведено индивидуальное обследование пациентов ПНИ с участием специалистов НМИЦ психиатрии и наркологии имени Сербского, по ее итогам часть из них могут отпустить домой.

"Целью этой работы является оценка состояния граждан, возможность применения иных форм работы, включая сопровождаемое проживание, проживание в замещающих семьях на дому, определение по каждому гражданину необходимых мер поддержки, социального и медицинского сопровождения", - пояснила Голикова.

Между тем, глава Роструда Всеволод Вуколов сообщил "Интерфаксу", что всего в России по данным на 1 марта насчитывается 155 157 пациентов ПНИ, из них 112 157 являются недееспособными.

По словам Вуколова, перевод пациента на домашние формы проживания не обязательно связан с наделением дееспособностью. "Надо просто работать с людьми. Когда мы говорим, что они должны жить (в домашних условиях, а не в ПНИ - ИФ), мы говорим все-таки о том, что они будут как-то сопровождаться. Здесь важно направление, мы должны потихоньку развивать эту тему, она должна переходить из одной стадии в другую", - сказал глава Роструда.

Всего в России порядка 600 ПНИ. Эта система выстраивалась в Советском Союзе и морально устарела, признала Голикова.

Специалисты Роструда и Роспотребнадзора по поручению вице-премьера провели анализ ситуации в ПНИ в стране и представили на заседании его результаты. Выяснилось, что у учреждений общие проблемы: тесное проживание, отсутствие индивидуального пространства (недостает стульев, тумбочек и полок в шкафах), плохое состояние зданий, нарушение санитарных и гигиенических норм - иногда в ПНИ нет водопровода и канализации, недоукомплектованность штата, отсутствие просветительской и культурной работы среди пациентов. Многие из них месяцами даже не выходят на прогулку и у них нет теплых вещей, чтобы выйти на улицу. "

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/656132

Ох... Весна... Амнистия...

https://vk.com/wall-131845999_6382

А виновата морально устаревшая система... 

В СССР такого не было, однако))

----------


## Avia M

> Глава Минтруда Максим Топилин заявил, что по оценкам его ведомства, до 45% пациентов психоневрологических интернатов (ПНИ) в России могут быть переведены на домашние формы социального обслуживания.
> По его словам, для того, чтобы сделать такие показатели достижимыми, "*нужна очень серьезная подготовительная работа*".
> 
> Выяснилось, что *у учреждений общие проблемы*: тесное проживание, отсутствие индивидуального пространства (недостает стульев, тумбочек и полок в шкафах), плохое состояние зданий, нарушение санитарных и гигиенических норм - иногда в ПНИ нет водопровода и канализации, недоукомплектованность штата, отсутствие просветительской и культурной работы среди пациентов. Многие из них месяцами даже не выходят на прогулку и у них нет теплых вещей, чтобы выйти на улицу. "


Ежели эту серьёзную подготовительную работу направить на устранение проблем учреждений... 
Полагаю будет результат, более дешевый (к сожалению для многих). :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :




2часть :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYoKZNjIz54


Познавательный канал :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0e...QhRpPeA/videos

----------


## OKA

Опять культурная жизнь забурлила))

https://general-ivanov1.livejournal.com/278072.html

----------


## OKA

> Опять культурная жизнь забурлила))
> 
> https://general-ivanov1.livejournal.com/278072.html



https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3604724.html

----------


## Avia M

> Одновременно депутаты одобрили законопроект о наказании за оскорбление органов власти


Проект ужо в работе.

Чудовский районный суд 22 апреля вынес постановление по делу 34-летнего мужчины.
Недавно сотрудники полиции зафиксировали, что тот 31 марта разместил на своей странице в соцсети оскорбительную запись в адрес президента.
Его привлекли к суду по так называемой статье о «неуважении к власти», вступившей в силу как раз 29 марта этого года.
Она предусматривает штраф от 30 до 100 тысяч рублей.
Гражданина приговорили к штрафу в размере 30 тысяч рублей.

https://vnovgorode.ru/obshchestvo/22...-k-vlasti.html

Внимание на форуме! :Smile:

----------


## Red307

Модератор будет сливать полиции координаты юзеров?

----------


## Avia M

https://youtu.be/ezJ8kYzXe-I

----------


## Nazar

> Модератор будет сливать полиции координаты юзеров?


Вы очень наивны, считая что ваши данные недоступны для органов без помощи модераторов. Но и в противном случае, руководство сайта обязано будет предоставить всю необходимую следствию информацию, по решению суда.

----------


## Red307

Логично было бы им прежде чем копать на юзера инфу по своим каналам, осведомиться у администрации сайта, кто это и что. Заодно и проверить эту самую администрацию на лояльность..))

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Логично было бы им прежде чем копать на юзера инфу по своим каналам, осведомиться у администрации сайта, кто это и что. Заодно и проверить эту самую администрацию на лояльность..))


А миллиарды на спецтехнику что, зря потрачены?

----------


## Казанец

> миллиарды на спецтехнику


А вот это сомнительно. Скорее всего просто украдены как всё, всегда и везде. Так что провайдеров-операторов в каждом конкретном случае трясти всё-таки придётся наверное.

----------


## Nazar

> Логично было бы им прежде чем копать на юзера инфу по своим каналам, осведомиться у администрации сайта, кто это и что. Заодно и проверить эту самую администрацию на лояльность..))


Зачем? Может еще характеристику с места работы запросить..)). Администрация в подобных случаях и так несет определенные риски, это я вам как админ СкейлМоделс говорю..

----------


## Nazar

> А вот это сомнительно. Скорее всего просто украдены как всё, всегда и везде. Так что провайдеров-операторов в каждом конкретном случае трясти всё-таки придётся наверное.


Все разворовали. Счеты вместо калькуляторов..Провайдеров операторов трясти будут, но немного не по той причине о которой вы думаете. Сервера многих сайтов, где хранятся личные данные пользователей, в том числе и российских граждан, находятся не в нашей стране. Пример опять-же Скейлмоделс.

----------


## Red307

> Зачем? Может еще характеристику с места работы запросить..)). Администрация в подобных случаях и так несет определенные риски, это я вам как админ СкейлМоделс говорю..


Теперь я спокоен))

----------


## Avia M

> Теперь я спокоен))





> ФСБшники совсем не те стали..


Далее по тексту... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> Далее по тексту...


Мне очень льстит, что вы помните каждое мое слово.

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA

Про репосты :

" Одна из любимых тем западных "голосов", рассказывающих о России, — преследование интернет-пользователей за репосты. Чаще всего такие истории не сопровождаются деталями: ведь сам по себе арест за то, что ты поделился чьей-то мыслью, — уже посягательство на свободу слова. В лучшем случае в подобных статьях упоминают тематику поста, повлекшего наказание: например, осужден "за публикацию картинок и записей о событиях на Украине". И все. Тот факт, что в этих публикациях содержались призывы к насилию и терроризму, зачастую скромно опускается.

При этом стоит отметить, что после частичной декриминализации статьи 282 Уголовного кодекса ("Возбуждение ненависти либо вражды") российское законодательство представляется гораздо менее суровым, чем санкции, предусмотренные во многих западных странах за аналогичные преступления. А после серии недавних террористических актов, устроенных ультраправыми и исламистами, там наблюдается тенденция к усилению ответственности за призывы к насилию. Да, в том числе и за репосты контента, разжигающего ненависть.

Жестких судебных приговоров тем, кто продвигает онлайн-экстремизм, немало. Достаточно вспомнить вердикт по делу жителя Огайо Терренса Макнила — 20 лет тюремного заключения, в том числе за репост в социальных сетях роликов ИГ*, в которых содержались угрозы американским военным. В США приговор Макнилу не вызвал никаких особых вопросов и возмущения.

Или еще одна показательная история. В 2013 году 18-летний Джастин Картер из Техаса в пылу спора с партнерами по видеоиграм неудачно и, прямо скажем, очень глупо пошутил в фейсбуке по поводу стрельбы в детском саду. Причем он пояснил: это шутка. Что не спасло его от ареста. На протяжении пяти лет семья и адвокаты студента добивались снятия обвинений в уголовном преступлении.

А на днях в том же Техасе задержали еще одного студента за пост, расцененный некоторыми как угроза. Администрация школы, вычислившая потенциального "террориста", строго предупредила родителей: "Пожалуйста, разъясните детям, что все подобные угрозы — сделанные вербально или посредством любых социальных сетей — расследуются немедленно. Школьники могут быть задержаны или арестованы по обвинению в террористических угрозах, даже если угроза неправдоподобна".

После недавнего массового расстрела в новозеландской мечети власти этой страны предприняли целый ряд мер, которые наши либералы расценили бы как драконовские, примени их Россия. Мы уже сообщали, что там введена уголовная ответственность даже за хранение и распространение манифеста Брентона Тарранта, неонациста, обвиненного в совершении этого теракта. Тот, кто думает, что это лишь угроза, заблуждается. Уже известно о шести случаях задержания за репост видеокадров расстрела. Причем двое из обвиняемых арестованы — 18-летний студент и 44-летний бизнесмен. Первый должен теперь носить электронный браслет до суда, второму грозит до 14 лет тюрьмы.

Кроме того, 22-летний рыбак обвинен в хранении манифеста Тарранта на мобильном телефоне и также задержан полицией. Подчеркиваем, задержан даже не за репост и ретвит, а за то, что хранил документ предполагаемого террориста, не совершая при этом никаких угрожающих действий. На секундочку представьте, что началось бы, если бы за подобное арестовали у нас.

На днях в Великобритании начался судебный процесс над двумя подростками польского происхождения, обвиняемыми в угрозах, поддержке терроризма и хранении экстремистских документов. Основной подозреваемый, 19-летний студент Михал Шевчук, администрировал в социальных сетях страницы британской неонацистской группировки Sonnenkrieg Division, которую раскрыли в прошлом году журналисты, инфильтрованные в эти закрытые сетевые группы.

А в Канаде сейчас разгорелся скандал вокруг сравнительно небольшой (примерно 180 человек) группы праворадикалов, которые обменивались приватными посланиями в приложении, созданном для общения видеогеймеров. Проанализировав десятки тысяч постов участников этой переписки, газета The Globe and Mail с возмущением обнаружила, что молодые канадцы восхваляют нацизм, смеются над холокостом, выражают ненависть по отношению к мусульманам и представителям других рас. Газета делает вывод об усилении неонацистских настроений в стране и о том, что власть с этим фактически не борется.

Как тут не вспомнить недавнюю шумиху, поднявшуюся в октябре 2017 года, когда посольство России в Канаде указало на то, что канадцы закрывают глаза на памятники пособникам нацистов из украинской дивизии СС "Галичина" и Украинской повстанческой армии*. На Москву дружно обрушились основные газеты и политики, обвинив в "компрометации канадского правительства ложными утверждениями". Наличие памятников, которые упомянули наши дипломаты, никто не отрицал. А вот использование слова "нацист" в применении к эсэсовцам посчитали "фейковой новостью". "Связывание Канады со сторонниками нацизма — это способ делигитимации канадских институтов и иногда канадской политики", — гневался один из экспертов.

Теперь же канадские газеты возмущаются бездействием властей относительно местных нацистов. Вот как, оказывается: это не выдумка посольства России. Кстати, очень показательно, что The Globe в числе основных лидеров канадских праворадикалов назвала молодого человека по имени Адам Страшок. По данным сайта Ricochet Media, аккаунт, связанный со Страшком, яростно поддерживал УПА*, рисуя бандеровцев среди черепов советских воинов и провозглашая: "Украинская повстанческая армия* не делала ничего неправильного!".

...Вы ознакомились с передовым мировым опытом по части свободы слова в интернете.

* Экстремистская организация, запрещенная в России. "

https://ria.ru/20190504/1553242639.html

В статье познавательные линки))

По наводке с опер.ру

----------


## OKA

"  Первый зампред комитета Госдумы по госстроительству и законодательству Михаил Емельянов ("Справедливая Россия") в среду внес на рассмотрение палаты пакет законопроектов, которым предлагается запретить распространение в СМИ и интернете информации, способствующей введению санкций против РФ. Информация об этом размещена в думской электронной базе данных.

"Учитывая возросшую актуальность мер по противодействию санкциям, представляется целесообразным установление прямого законодательного запрета на распространение, в том числе с помощью СМИ или информационно-телекоммуникационных сетей, информации, способствующей введению ограничительных мер, либо сведений о нарушениях этих мер или условий их отмены", - говорится в пояснительной записке. За нарушение запрета законопроектом предусмотрена уголовная ответственность до трех-пяти лет лишения свободы.

"В рамках санкционного давления со стороны иностранных государств любая информация о компаниях, имеющих отношение к ранее попавшим под ограничения лицам, позволяет OFАС США [Управление по контролю над иностранными активами Минфина] включать данные компании в санкционный список", - отмечает Емельянов. Это, по его словам, ухудшает ситуацию в экономике и позволяет недружественным странам влиять на политику российского государства. "Оппозиционные силы за рубежом заинтересованы в продлении действия санкций и недопущении их снятия, а также максимальном пополнении санкционного списка российскими компаниями", - указывает разработчик.

Он обращает внимание, что в настоящее время путем принятия условий OFАС "удалось приостановить действие санкций в отношении компаний Русал, Еn+ и Евросибэнерго, не допустив закрытия предприятий, сохранив множество рабочих мест и предотвратив социальную напряженность". "Однако отмене санкций противостоят влиятельные силы в США, готовые при малейшем поводе вынудить Минфин США не только вернуться к введению ограничительных мер, но и ужесточить их, а также расширить санкционные списки", - предупреждает первый замглавы комитета Госдумы.

В связи с этим он считает необходимым дополнить резонансный закон "О мерах воздействия (противодействия) на недружественные действия США и иных иностранных государств" новой статьей: "Запрет на сбор, передачу и распространение информации, способствующей введению и осуществлению политических или экономических санкций в отношении РФ, граждан РФ или российских юридических лиц, а также о лицах, в отношении которых были приняты меры ограничительного характера, введенные иностранным государством, государственным объединением и (или) союзом и (или) государственным (межгосударственным) учреждением иностранного государства или государственного объединения и (или) союза".

"Ожидается, что указанные меры изменят парадигму информационного взаимодействия: бесконтрольная передача информации зарубежным контрагентам сменится на режим дозированного предоставления только необходимой и безвредной информации", - считает Емельянов.
Поправки в Уголовный кодекс

Одновременно Емельянов внес поправки в Уголовный кодекс РФ, которыми вводится новая статья 281.1 "Содействие антироссийским санкциям". Она предусматривает ответственность за распространение информации в отношении фигурантов санкционных списков, а также сведений, способствующих новым ограничительным мерам. За совершение подобных деяний предусмотрено наказание в виде лишения свободы на срок от одного года до пяти лет со штрафом в размере от 1 млн до 5 млн рублей с лишением права занимать определенные должности или заниматься определенной деятельностью на срок до пяти лет.

За сбор, передачу или похищение в целях "передачи в адрес недружественных государств защищенной законом или непубличной информации в отношении санкционных лиц" предлагается установить уголовные сроки до трех-пяти лет лишения свободы со штрафом в размере от 1 млн рублей до 5 млн рублей с лишением права занимать определенные должности или заниматься определенной деятельностью на срок до 10 лет.

Одновременно Емельянов предложил ввести ответственность за клевету, если она "послужила одним из оснований для принятия антироссийских санкций", в виде штрафа в размере до 5 млн рублей либо лишения свободы на срок от одного года до пяти лет.

В тексте законопроекта предусмотрено освобождение от уголовной ответственности лиц, работающих над сокращением международных санкций, даже если их действия формально попадают под новые нормы УК. "

https://tass.ru/politika/6433490


Напомнило :




))

И смешную серию Масяни про рефлюкс)

----------


## Avia M

> "  Первый зампред комитета Госдумы по госстроительству и законодательству Михаил Емельянов ("Справедливая Россия") в среду внес на рассмотрение палаты пакет законопроектов, которым предлагается запретить распространение в СМИ и интернете информации, способствующей введению санкций против РФ. Информация об этом размещена в думской электронной базе данных.


Ахинея какая то...

----------


## OKA

" Вредительство в авиакосмической отрасли

    1. Гендиректор НИИ космического приборостроения Юрий Яскин сбежал за границу, оставив после себя массу вопросов по поводу своей работы, а также проблему его допуска к государственной тайне. Тут видимо будет немало вопросов к надзорным органам по поводу того, как его выпустили за границу с такими делами. По всей видимости Яскин понял, что "круг сужался" и заранее удрал за границу, до ареста и предъявления обвинений, которые скорее всего были бы предъявлены в рамках "разбора полетов", который Рогозин ведет в отрасли.

    2. Кроме того, после проверки надзорных органов в Росавиации выяснилось, что более 400 самолетов получали изменения конструкции без какого-либо технического обеспечения, сертификатов и научного обоснования. Часть бизнеса Росавиация вела через Бермудские острова, ну и там по мелочаям вроде кумоства и управленченских решений также накопали. Все это показала проверка проведенная после катастрофы "Сухой Супер Джет" - то есть оказалось достаточно чуть копнуть и потыкать палкой, как сразу выросла гора нарушений.  Опять же вопрос - куда надзорные органы смотрели до катастрофы в Шереметьево.

 Все это происходит в стратегических отраслях, к которым имеется повышенное внимание надзорных органов.  Вполне понятно, что известным проблемам в авиастроении и проблемам "Роскосмоса" при таких делах удивляться не приходится. С другой стороны, с учетом ареста директора ОКБ им. Симонова, налицо активизация работы по борьбе с системными проблемами в авиакосмической отрасли. Другой вопрос - насколько длительной и эффективной будет новая антикоррупционная кампания. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4991890.html


Днище и скакальцы ))  :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4989894.html

----------


## OKA

> Днище и скакальцы ))  :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4989894.html



https://gmorder.livejournal.com/10347408.html

----------


## Red307

"Днище и скакальцы", это те, кто против строительства храма, и к кому призвал прислушаться Путин, или те, кто расчищает дорогу строителям?

----------


## Avia M

Храмы и "Патриоты" ныне в почёте... Полагаю перебор.

В столице Бурятии намерены провести митинг против строительства военно-патриотического центра в парке «Юбилейный».

Жителей больше всего возмутило то, что решение было принято без обсуждения с населением. Впрочем, учитывая реакцию жителей, их согласия городским властям, по всей видимости, получить не удалось бы.
«Я ничего не имею против патриотического воспитания, но считаю, что это должно быть специально отведенное место, а не единственный парк нашего района».

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/society/2630167.html

----------


## Nazar

> "Днище и скакальцы", это те, кто против строительства храма, и к кому призвал прислушаться Путин, или те, кто расчищает дорогу строителям?


Вроде вы не дурак, как мне казалось. Там народ не против храма фестивалит. 
Почитайте, может что-то поймете для себя..
https://vk.com/@zergulio-pyat-minut-...-na-federalnyi
Кстати, как вы к Яблоку относитесь? Не ваш кандидат?
https://twitter.com/i/status/1128700059602817025

----------


## Red307

> Вроде вы не дурак, как мне казалось. Там народ не против храма фестивалит. 
> Почитайте, может что-то поймете для себя..
> https://vk.com/@zergulio-pyat-minut-...-na-federalnyi
> Кстати, как вы к Яблоку относитесь? Не ваш кандидат?
> https://twitter.com/i/status/1128700059602817025







Люди работают грамотно. Коррупционными схемами скупают землю в стране в обход аукционов , а вам про "происки госдепа" мозги засирают. 


https://varlamov.ru/3436831.html


Ну а вы давайте, боритесь с мифическими американцами. ))

----------


## Red307

> Храмы и "Патриоты" ныне в почёте... Полагаю перебор.
> 
> В столице Бурятии намерены провести митинг против строительства военно-патриотического центра в парке «Юбилейный».
> 
> Жителей больше всего возмутило то, что решение было принято без обсуждения с населением. Впрочем, учитывая реакцию жителей, их согласия городским властям, по всей видимости, получить не удалось бы.
> «Я ничего не имею против патриотического воспитания, но считаю, что это должно быть специально отведенное место, а не единственный парк нашего района».
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/society/2630167.html


Ты поторопился раньше модератора написать. У него другая точка зрения. Не "перебор", а "американцы воду мутят")))

----------


## Nazar

> Люди работают грамотно. Коррупционными схемами скупают землю в стране в обход аукционов , а вам про "происки госдепа" мозги засирают. 
> 
> 
> https://varlamov.ru/3436831.html
> 
> 
> Ну а вы давайте, боритесь с мифическими американцами. ))


То-есть строительство инфраструктуры в городе, это плохо? Не нужны парковки, МФЦ, ТРЦ, жилые дома...Пусть все бурьяном порастет...
А что вы не возмущались, когда там-же в центре фактически родного мне Свердловска, ЕБН центр строили? Команду не дали?

----------


## Red307

> То-есть строительство инфраструктуры в городе, это плохо? Не нужны парковки, МФЦ, ТРЦ, жилые дома...Пусть все бурьяном порастет...
> А что вы не возмущались, когда там-же в центре фактически родного мне Свердловска, ЕБН центр строили? Команду не дали?


Вам дай волю, вы Дворцовую площадь с Зимним снесете и МФЦ построите. А что? Это "не плохо".

Там же написано, сносят исторические здания. Плюс, схема абсолютно коррумпированная.
У нас рядом с Жуковским недавно один участок 20 сотое на аренду  через аукцион выставляли. Начали со 115 т.р. /год, закончили 3.2млн.р./год. 3.5 млн за 60 соток в центре Ебурга это без комментариев. 

Возможно там и храм-то и нужен для того, что бы провести закрытый аукцион.  Не факт, что его вообще построят. Да и нафиг он там нужен, когда вокруг ещё 3. 
Понятно, что жителям не очень нравится, когда их родной город распродают. 

А про "американское влияние" сейчас только мертвый не пишет. Давно известная схема - хочешь сплатить народ в период упадка - ищи внешнего врага. А иначе народ возьмётся "за вилы', и найдет "внутреннего врага".

Под шумок "антемаериканмзма" они уже совсем охренели. Сердюкова главным в ОАК поставили. Может он чего хорошего и сделал, но при нем такие хищения были. Так мало того, эту бабу обвинили, а он на ней ещё и женился. Не, нуаче, в ОАКе этой паре тоже работа найдется

----------


## Nazar

> Вам дай волю, вы Дворцовую площадь с Зимним снесете и МФЦ построите. А что? Это "не плохо".
> 
> Там же написано, сносят исторические здания. Плюс, схема абсолютно коррумпированная.


Зачем сносить Дворцовую, место историческое...Там 200 лет назад, такие-же борцуны с рЫжымом пытались фестивалить.
Исторические здания сносят пока только в фантазиях Одувана, который ранее столько наврал, что даже если он начнет говорить правду, воспринимать ее будет не просто.
Стройку заморозили, что лично для меня, подтверждает мои-же слова о том, что все это показуха на тему существования протестных движений в России.

----------


## Avia M

> Ты поторопился раньше модератора написать.


Никуда не торопился.




> У него другая точка зрения.


Нормальное явление. Я за диалог конструктивный. 




> "американцы воду мутят"


По конкретному эпизоду не осведомлен, а в целом сомнений в этом нет (даже в самой америке).

О переборах - на мой взгляд, прослеживается политика "прогибания" отдельных начальников в угоду нынешним веяниям из центра.

----------


## Avia M

> То-есть строительство инфраструктуры в городе, это плохо?


Очень хорошо! Если во благо горожан, а не в ущерб, для извлечения прибыли. 
Выскажусь о Москве и пригородах (имею возможность наблюдать). Строительство этой самой инфраструктуры ведется необдуманно (возможно не везде). Советские нормы перечеркнуты, а ведь они "сочинялись" не на пустом месте, для комфортного проживания...

----------


## Red307

Показательно одно. Если люди вышли, не согласные с решением власти, они автоматически становятся "марионетками госдепа".
Помнится, в прошлом веке у нас уже ловили "английских шпионов"

----------


## Avia M

> Помнится, в прошлом веке у нас уже ловили "английских шпионов"


То прошлый век!
В нынешнем, "русских шпионов" повсеместно ловить в тренде. Америка эвона против потока северного, мол шпиёнов по нему будут поставлять в мир свободы и демократии. Посягать на святое. Франция "бурлит", фура из Москвы с жилетами жёлтыми прошлым годом разгрузилась. Так и до самой колыбели, через океан глядишь доберутся... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Бывает :

" Пункт 3.14 Правил о запрете сообщений, угрожающих существованию форума по стечению обстоятельств совершенно не зря похож на число "пи".
Один на участник судя по всему до... говорился.
Администрация в свою очередь будет гораздо строже относиться к публикациям и вопросам, связанным с текущим состоянием, дислокацией и вооружением современных ВС РФ. Вплоть до удаления аккаунтов. "

https://amp.rbc.ru/rbcnews/society/0...7947f4127f6ba9

https://vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2859084.htm

----------


## Red307

В итоге Госдеп произвел переворот в Ебурге. Америка победила в самом центре России.

https://ura.news/news/1052384828

В Екатеринбурге в сквере напротив театра драмы, где церковь и меценаты планировали построить храм Святой Екатерины, начались работы по демонтажу ограждения. Об этом с места событий сообщает корреспондент «URA.RU».

В первую очередь, рабочие снимают панели ограждения, а также спиливают металлические столбы. Некоторые секции забора, расположенные напротив набережной, уже демонтированы.

20 мая на месте строительства храма начались работы по демонтажу стройплощадки. С помощью крана-манипулятора рабочие убрали строительные вагончики, а также часть материалов, подготовленных для оборудования площадки. По словам руководителя фонда Святой Екатерины Александра Андреева, на запуск проекта и обустройство территории в сквере потратили около 55 миллионов рублей.

----------


## Nazar

А по факту стройку времено заморозили.
Попедил не Госдеп. Скачущее хомячье ( там не все кстати такие были ), теперь будет думать что оно попедило и их мнение что-то значит. Нескачущие, но и не глупые противники застройки, поняли что их в очередной раз купили и что по факту, их мнение все-равно ничего не значит.
А вообще, как я уже писал на другом форуме, складывается такое впечатление, что этот цирк был призван показать демократичное отношение к протестующим и то что власть может вставать на их сторону, ибо разогнать по домам и вызвать в школу родителей тех, кто там "майданил" и резал вены, что-бы на фонарях кровью писать "сохраним сквер", не составляло никакого труда.

----------


## cobra_73

Ну реально зачастую церковники видут себя по хамски

----------


## Red307

> А по факту стройку времено заморозили.
> Попедил не Госдеп. Скачущее хомячье ( там не все кстати такие были ), теперь будет думать что оно попедило и их мнение что-то значит. Нескачущие, но и не глупые противники застройки, поняли что их в очередной раз купили и что по факту, их мнение все-равно ничего не значит.
> А вообще, как я уже писал на другом форуме, складывается такое впечатление, что этот цирк был призван показать демократичное отношение к протестующим и то что власть может вставать на их сторону, ибо разогнать по домам и вызвать в школу родителей тех, кто там "майданил" и резал вены, что-бы на фонарях кровью писать "сохраним сквер", не составляло никакого труда.


Не знаю, что вы на других форумах пишете, но здесь ваши "показания разнятся".
Сначала было "влияние госдепа", теперь "цирк, призванный показать демократическое отношение".
То, что люди реально устали от этих храмов на каждом углу, вам почему-то невдомёк. А тут ещё храм хотят влепить вместо парка.

----------


## Red307

> Ну реально зачастую церковники видут себя по хамски


Вы правда полагаете, что РПЦ, это какая-то независимая от верхушки структура, с которой никто не может справится?))

----------


## cobra_73

> Вы правда полагаете, что РПЦ, это какая-то независимая от верхушки структура, с которой никто не может справится?))


А вы вправду полагаете что вы не говорите ерунду? Сверхидея РПЦ после крушения СССР была - поставить это самое государство под свой контроль. Так что что имеем то имеем.  Вы слишком все упрощаете, дабы сделать для себя все понятным.

----------


## OKA

> ..В нынешнем, "русских шпионов" повсеместно ловить в тренде...


Однако...  :

"..Российскому разработчику игр грозит 10 лет тюрьмы в США за покупку документации к самолёту F-16 .."

https://habr.com/ru/news/t/451882/

А симы хороши)

----------


## Red307

> А вы вправду полагаете что вы не говорите ерунду? Сверхидея РПЦ после крушения СССР была - поставить это самое государство под свой контроль. Так что что имеем то имеем.  Вы слишком все упрощаете, дабы сделать для себя все понятным.


Это все вопрос веры. Вы верите, что РПЦ пытается подмять под себя государство. Я верю, что РПЦ - один из механизмов группы людей, находящихся сейчас у власти, для, например, отмывания денег. Налоговая и счётная палата в дела РПЦ не лезут. Крути там деньги сколько хочешь. 

Самые надёжные механизмы - самые простые. Смысл усложнять? Никто против слова не скажет. "Лишь бы не как у хохлов".


Храмы строят только в крупных городах, где есть финансы. Во всяких деревнях они закрываются или на ладан дышат так же как при советской власти.

П.с. Россия - страна многоконфессиональная))


Еще один подарок к 300-летию: мусульмане потребовали построить соборную мечеть в Екатеринбурге
Они возмущаются, для них земли нет, а под храм Святой Екатерины при этом нашли несколько участков
 Такую соборную мечеть планировали построить неподалёку от снесенной телебашни

На фоне мощнейшего скандала со строительством храм Святой Екатерины взбунтовались и мусульмане. Именно поэтому они отправили открытое письмо уральскому полпреду, свердловскому губернатору и мэру Екатеринбурга. Повод — с начала 2000-х они не могут построить в городе соборную мечеть, хотя ранее под нее даже выделяли участок у телебашни. Позднее его забрали, так как территорию займёт новая хоккейная арена УГМК.

— В преддверии 300-летия Екатеринбурга реализация проекта «Площади мира и согласия» стала бы прекрасным подарком не только городу, но и области. Это утвердило бы в обществе идеалы единства российской нации и солидарности всех ее народов. В лице такой площади Екатеринбург получит новую визитную карточку, символ единения и взаимоуважения всех горожан, — говорится в обращении.
Авторы письма уверены, что большинство жителей области «хотят закончить те благие начинания, которые были заложены самими же властями Екатеринбурга более 10 лет назад». Обращение подписано председателем духовного управления мусульман области Артуром Мухутдиновым и представителем Духовного управления мусульман России Равилем Гайнутдиновым.

Как пояснил E1.RU руководитель аппарата духовного управления Наркис Карамов, мечеть можно построить прямо рядом с ледовой ареной.

— В Москве же возвели соборную мечеть рядом с «Олимпийским»! Нам надо всего полгектара земли. Ну или найдите другое место для соборной мечети в Екатеринбурге. Но нам министр строительства сказал, что нет места. При этом под храм губернатор сразу нашел четыре места, — пояснил Наркис Карамов.

https://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-66099499.html

----------


## Red307

> Однако...  :
> 
> "..Российскому разработчику игр грозит 10 лет тюрьмы в США за покупку документации к самолёту F-16 .."
> 
> https://habr.com/ru/news/t/451882/
> 
> А симы хороши)


То есть он осознанно шел на нарушение законодательства США? Его предупреждали, а он понадеялся на "авось'?

----------


## cobra_73

> Это все вопрос веры. Вы верите, что РПЦ пытается подмять под себя государство. Я верю, что РПЦ - один из механизмов группы людей, находящихся сейчас у власти, для, например, отмывания денег. Налоговая и счётная палата в дела РПЦ не лезут. Крути там деньги сколько хочешь. 
> 
> Самые надёжные механизмы - самые простые. Смысл усложнять? Никто против слова не скажет. "Лишь бы не как у хохлов".
> 
> 
> Храмы строят только в крупных городах, где есть финансы. Во всяких деревнях они закрываются или на ладан дышат так же как при советской власти.
> 
> П.с. Россия - страна многоконфессиональная))
> 
> ...


Я знаю что идея такая была, но не срослось. А вот немного позднее РПЦ так прекрасно встроилась в госаппарат, что история с погромом лавочников в храме вскоре имеет все шансыповторится. 
Это при том что верующих христиан в том числе хоть эпизодически соблюдающих обряды у нас крайне мало, не смотря не все попытки пыжится РПЦ на эту тему. Мусульман больший процент.
И да действительно вскоре все действия РПЦ будут вызывать все большее раздражение и реально раскачивать лодку.

----------


## Nazar

> Не знаю, что вы на других форумах пишете, но здесь ваши "показания разнятся".
> Сначала было "влияние госдепа", теперь "цирк, призванный показать демократическое отношение".
> То, что люди реально устали от этих храмов на каждом углу, вам почему-то невдомёк. А тут ещё храм хотят влепить вместо парка.


Где я говорил о Госдепе?

----------


## OKA

> Где я говорил о Госдепе?..


"Казалось бы причём тут..."   :Biggrin:   , надысь было :

" Виктории Нуланд отказали в российской визе

Экс-представительница Госдепартамента США числится в списке лиц, которым запрещен въезд в Россию, заявили в МИД РФ. Этот реестр составлен в ответ на санкционные списки США.

Власти России отказали в выдаче визы экс-помощнице госсекретаря США по делам Европы и Евразии и бывшей официальной представительнице Госдепартамента Виктории Нуланд. Нуланд внесена в список лиц, которым запрещен въезд в страну, заявили в четверг, 23 мая, в МИД РФ. Этот реестр Москва составила в ответ на внесение ряда российских чиновников в санкционные списки Вашингтона.

По информации газеты "Коммерсант", Нуланд запросила визу, поскольку собиралась участвовать в закрытой международной конференции в Москве. Двухдневное мероприятие, которое завершилось 21 мая, было организовано Российским советом по международным делам, Немецким обществом внешней политики и Школой перспективных международных исследований университета Джона Хопкинса.

В ноябре 2016 года российские власти запретили въезд в страну бывшему послу США в России Майклу Макфолу.  О том, что он находится в черном списке, Макфол узнал, когда запросил российскую визу. По его словам, Кремль наложил на него санкции из-за тесных связей Бараком Обамой, который в то время готовился покинуть пост президента США. "

https://www.dw.com/ru/%D0%B2%D0%B8%D...%B5/a-48854596

Кто-то, где-то, остался без пряников и печенькофф  :Biggrin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Upry8Fb7MpQ

----------


## Red307

> Где я говорил о Госдепе?


В сообщении #940 этой темы вы даёте понять, что ваша точка зрения отражена а ссылке, приведенной в том же сообщении. Перейдя по ссылке становится ясно, что весь "протест" это махинации США. Какой-то Херст Шкулев и т.п. Куча скринов и доказательств.

----------


## Red307

Ядерный центр Всероссийского научно-исследовательского института экспериментальной физики (ВНИИЭФ) города Саров запросил котировки на поставку икон, панно и сувенирных пакетов с эмблемой организации. Соответствующее техзадание опубликовано на портале госзакупок.

В документах говорится, что Центру требуется «76 малых и 45 складных икон с изображением Серафима Саровского, 70 складных икон с изображением Федора Ушакова, 90 триптихов с иконами и изображением Саровской пустыни, 66 панно той же пустыни двух типов и сувенирные пакеты». Начальная цена контракта составляет 2,3 миллиона рублей.

https://lenta.ru/news/2019/05/24/ikona/

----------


## Nazar

> В сообщении #940 этой темы вы даёте понять, что ваша точка зрения отражена а ссылке, приведенной в том же сообщении. Перейдя по ссылке становится ясно, что весь "протест" это махинации США. Какой-то Херст Шкулев и т.п. Куча скринов и доказательств.


Не вижу никакого диссонанса. Участие в организации протеста медиа портала Шкулева, под региональным руководством г-на Низамова, никто не отрицает. Кстати, этот пламенный борцун с властью, после мнимых угроз в соцсетях, почему-то побежал жаловаться и просить защиты именно у ненавистных ему властей...Но это ладно, просто банальная крысиная сучность человека.
Так вот, никто его участия в организации не отрицает, я думаю он и сам его отрицать не сможет. Далее я написал следующее, 


> складывается такое впечатление, что этот цирк был призван показать демократичное отношение к протестующим и то что власть может вставать на их сторону


, что никак не исключает ни влияние на ситуацию из вне ( несмотря на ваши влажные фантазии, я Госдеп нигде не упоминал, что я вам "дал понять", предоставив вам ссылку, в которой кстати ГосДеп так-же не упоминается, мне не понятно, так-же как не понятна форма вашего мышления, в которой вы перетасовываете и свои и чужие слова так, как вам это удобно ), ни контроль ситуации изнутри.
Сейчас я вам доступно все объяснил? Или попробовать еще сильнее разжевать, как дошкольнику? :Wink:

----------


## Red307

> Не вижу никакого диссонанса. Участие в организации протеста медиа портала Шкулева, под региональным руководством г-на Низамова, никто не отрицает. Кстати, этот пламенный борцун с властью, после мнимых угроз в соцсетях, почему-то побежал жаловаться и просить защиты именно у ненавистных ему властей...Но это ладно, просто банальная крысиная сучность человека.
> Так вот, никто его участия в организации не отрицает, я думаю он и сам его отрицать не сможет. Далее я написал следующее, , что никак не исключает ни влияние на ситуацию из вне ( несмотря на ваши влажные фантазии, я Госдеп нигде не упоминал, что я вам "дал понять", предоставив вам ссылку, в которой кстати ГосДеп так-же не упоминается, мне не понятно, так-же как не понятна форма вашего мышления, в которой вы перетасовываете и свои и чужие слова так, как вам это удобно ), ни контроль ситуации изнутри.
> Сейчас я вам доступно все объяснил? Или попробовать еще сильнее разжевать, как дошкольнику?


Я уже давно понял вашу стратегию ведения дискуссии. Вы считаете, что все, что вы заявляете это не подлежит обсуждению. Как только вам приводят факты вашей неправоты, ваша позиция сыпется, и вы начинаете кружить-выкруживать, лишь бы не признавать свою неправоту. Это касалось и Околелова, и цены на нефть Венесуэлы, это происходит и сейчас. 
В вашей ссылке отчётливо написано, что была какая-то тетя-провакатор, потом подтянулись проамериканские силы. То, что США "раскачивает Урал ... по канонам Киева 2013" , в вашей ссылке написано в каждом абзаце. Очевидно, что читателю вдалбливают: "смотри, это все они - американцы". Возьмите и перечитайте. 
Теперь ваша позиция поменялась на "цирк был призван показать демократичное отношение к протестующим и то что власть может вставать на их сторону" . Если нет диссонанса, получаем -власть работает с американцами в одной связке против... хз против кого. Не "диссонанс" конечно. 

Нет бы сказать что-то типа: "Только мертвые и глупцы никогда не меняют своего мнения". Это было бы и красиво и показало бы в вас эрудированного человека.




.

----------


## Nazar

> Я уже давно понял вашу стратегию ведения дискуссии. 
> .


Ни чего вы не поняли, ибо видимо на это не способны.
Моя позиция не менялась, но видимо придется вам как дошкольнику все объяснить. Постараюсь по пунктам.
1) Я считал и продолжаю считать, что проамериканские силы, в лице конкретного СМИ, подхватили эту ситуацию и начали ее раскручивать и подогревать, начиная с апреля месяца. 
2) Так-же я нигде не говорил, что именно они эту ситуацию создали.
3) В то-же время, я считаю, что власти держали ситуацию под контролем и решали каким путем пойти. Разогнать все к чертям собачьим ( на что видимо и был расчет и что сразу было-бы подхвачено тем-же изданием ), либо пойти на диалог с "недовольными" и показать возможность этого самого диалога и принятия демократического решения. Теперь подумайте, кто именно в этой ситуации выиграл, учитывая то, что окончательного решения по строительству нет.

И желательно, все-же покажите мне, где я говорил про ГосДеп. А то я все читаю, читаю и не нахожу.
Я меняю свое мнение, не часто, но меняю. Это не данный случай, ну а то что вам кажется красивым и как вы оцениваете эрудированность человека, меня волнует в последнюю очередь.

----------


## Red307

> Ни чего вы не поняли, ибо видимо на это не способны.
> Моя позиция не менялась, но видимо придется вам как дошкольнику все объяснить. Постараюсь по пунктам.
> 1) Я считал и продолжаю считать, что проамериканские силы, в лице конкретного СМИ, подхватили эту ситуацию и начали ее раскручивать и подогревать, начиная с апреля месяца. 
> 2) Так-же я нигде не говорил, что именно они эту ситуацию создали.
> 3) В то-же время, я считаю, что власти держали ситуацию под контролем и решали каким путем пойти. Разогнать все к чертям собачьим ( на что видимо и был расчет и что сразу было-бы подхвачено тем-же изданием ), либо пойти на диалог с "недовольными" и показать возможность этого самого диалога и принятия демократического решения. Теперь подумайте, кто именно в этой ситуации выиграл, учитывая то, что окончательного решения по строительству нет.
> 
> И желательно, все-же покажите мне, где я говорил про ГосДеп. А то я все читаю, читаю и не нахожу.
> Я меняю свое мнение, не часто, но меняю. Это не данный случай, ну а то что вам кажется красивым и как вы оцениваете эрудированность человека, меня волнует в последнюю очередь.


Ок. Тогда против чего изначально вышли люди протестовать, прежде чем "проамериканские силы подхватили эту ситуацию"?

----------


## Nazar

> Ок. Тогда против чего изначально вышли люди протестовать, прежде чем "проамериканские силы подхватили эту ситуацию"?





> Ок. Тогда против чего изначально вышли люди протестовать, прежде чем "проамериканские силы подхватили эту ситуацию"?


Часть вышла против застройки, что вполне естественно, часть вышла ради "фестиваля", то-есть любого протеста.
Вы почитайте как развивалась ситуация. Изначально выходили несколько десятков человек, после "предупреждения" Низамова, что Екатеринбург станет столицей протестного движения и что ситуация дойдет до вооруженного столкновения, на сцену вылезла гопота, которой плевать и на сквер и на храм, но которым нужна движуха...Вот и все что я говорил..
Вот эти дегенераты, сформировали отличное мнение о протесте



Ну и этот ребенок, который конечно не является агентом ГосДепа, очень обеспокоен судьбой сквера...
Вложение 92741
Зато фоточки по нужным СМИ разошлись, кто-то денежку за организацию получил. Вот только планируемого вооруженного столкновения не получилось, а жаль. Иногда скачущую пидоту надо ставить на место..

----------


## Nazar

Вылезли флаги Уральской республики

----------


## OKA

Ещё мнения о протестах :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4854328.html

И ещё :




))





> "Казалось бы :
> 
> " Виктории Нуланд отказали в российской визе
> 
> Экс-представительница Госдепартамента США числится в списке лиц, которым запрещен въезд в Россию, заявили в МИД РФ. Этот реестр составлен в ответ на санкционные списки США.
> 
> Власти России отказали в выдаче визы экс-помощнице госсекретаря США по делам Европы и Евразии и бывшей официальной представительнице Госдепартамента Виктории Нуланд. Нуланд внесена в список лиц, которым запрещен въезд в страну, заявили в четверг, 23 мая, в МИД РФ. Этот реестр Москва составила в ответ на внесение ряда российских чиновников в санкционные списки Вашингтона.
> 
> По информации газеты "Коммерсант", Нуланд запросила визу, поскольку собиралась участвовать в закрытой международной конференции в Москве. Двухдневное мероприятие, которое завершилось 21 мая, было организовано Российским советом по международным делам, Немецким обществом внешней политики и Школой перспективных международных исследований университета Джона Хопкинса.
> ...

----------


## Red307

> Часть вышла против застройки, что вполне естественно, часть вышла ради "фестиваля", то-есть любого протеста.
> Вы почитайте как развивалась ситуация. Изначально выходили несколько десятков человек, после "предупреждения" Низамова, что Екатеринбург станет столицей протестного движения и что ситуация дойдет до вооруженного столкновения, на сцену вылезла гопота, которой плевать и на сквер и на храм, но которым нужна движуха...Вот и все что я говорил..
> Вот эти дегенераты, сформировали отличное мнение о протесте
> 
> Ну и этот ребенок, который конечно не является агентом ГосДепа, очень обеспокоен судьбой сквера...
> Зато фоточки по нужным СМИ разошлись, кто-то денежку за организацию получил. Вот только планируемого вооруженного столкновения не получилось, а жаль. Иногда скачущую пидоту надо ставить на место..


То есть 



> Там народ не против храма фестивалит.


уже не верно. Так как оказывается, что "часть вышла против застройки, что вполне естественно." 

Вот, кстати, благородные сэры, защитники земли русской. Работают бесплатно. За идею))

----------


## OKA

> То прошлый век!
> В нынешнем, "русских шпионов" повсеместно ловить в тренде. Америка эвона против потока северного, мол шпиёнов по нему будут поставлять в мир свободы и демократии. Посягать на святое. Франция "бурлит", фура из Москвы с жилетами жёлтыми прошлым годом разгрузилась. Так и до самой колыбели, через океан глядишь доберутся...


Из старенького ))  :

----------


## Nazar

> То есть 
> 
> уже не верно. Так как оказывается, что "часть вышла против застройки, что вполне естественно."


Так вы читайте что я пишу. Десятки вышли против храма, сотни вышли фестивалить. Но это не обязательное к выполнению предложение, в конце концов, я же не вам что-то доказываю.
А вот кто эту пидоту там разгонял, мне все-равно. Хоть ЧОПовцы, хоть казаки ( они кстати предпочтительней ), хоть менты...

----------


## Avia M

> Ещё мнения о протестах :


И даже такое! :Confused: 

В РПЦ сравнили ситуацию вокруг строительства храма в Екатеринбурге с расстрелом царской семьи
"Сегодня перед церковью - вызов. Этот вызов прогремел из Екатеринбурга. Как 100 лет назад прогремели выстрелы и пролилась кровь святых Царственных страстотерпцев", - приводятся в сообщении слова митрополита. Такое мнение он высказал по окончании богослужения в Свято-Николаевском верхотурском мужском монастыре в субботу.

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/662559

----------


## cobra_73

> "Сегодня перед церковью - вызов. Этот вызов прогремел из Екатеринбурга. Как 100 лет назад прогремели выстрелы и пролилась кровь святых Царственных страстотерпцев", - приводятся в сообщении слова митрополита. Такое мнение он высказал по окончании богослужения в Свято-Николаевском верхотурском мужском монастыре в субботу.
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/662559


Молчала бы церковь в тряпочку... Кто бы это не финансировал и с какими целями(сильно далекими кстати от праведности и смирения) , я про постройку храмов  - надо хотя бы понимать в какой стране живешь.

----------


## Nazar

> Молчала бы церковь в тряпочку... Кто бы это не финансировал и с какими целями(сильно далекими кстати от праведности и смирения) , я про постройку храмов  - надо хотя бы понимать в какой стране живешь.


Пускай строят пока, потом будет что в склады и конюшни превращать...

----------


## Red307

> Пускай строят пока, потом будет что в склады и конюшни превращать...


21й век на дворе. Конюшни не актуальны.

----------


## Red307

> Молчала бы церковь в тряпочку... Кто бы это не финансировал и с какими целями(сильно далекими кстати от праведности и смирения) , я про постройку храмов  - надо хотя бы понимать в какой стране живешь.


Все они понимают (только по-своему):

Русская православная церковь в среднем строит по три храма в сутки. Об этом заявил патриарх Московский и всея Руси Кирилл, передает «Интерфакс».

«Мы сегодня строим в среднем три храма в сутки — я не ошибаюсь, за 24 часа. 30 тысяч храмов за 10 лет», — сказал он верующим после освящения храма Всех Святых в Страсбурге.

Глава РПЦ отметил, что это делается не потому, что у церкви «очень много денег», которые некуда тратить, а потому, что «наш народ, прошедший через годы атеизма, и умом, и сердцем понял, что без Бога ничего не получается».

По его словам, в век технологически развитой цивилизации людям просто необходимы такие места, где они могли бы «почувствовать близость к Богу».

https://www.business-gazeta.ru/news/425743

Сейчас в Саров иконок накупят, и ядерные торпеды поплывут дальше и точнее.

----------


## cobra_73

> Пускай строят пока, потом будет что в склады и конюшни превращать...



+1000, а если серьезно лучше бы церковь благотворительностью занималась, вместо очередной стройки века. Фонд помощи больным бы завела бы и с лечением помогала... Ан нет. Фиг дождешься..
РПЦ тяжело больно властолюбием и стяжательством..... Мне как то показали где обитает наш районный падре, особнячок миниум миллионов 20-25 и во дворе помоему Порш-Каен стоит+еще пара машинок попроще...

----------


## cobra_73

> .....
> А вот кто эту пидоту там разгонял, мне все-равно. Хоть ЧОПовцы, хоть казаки ( они кстати предпочтительней ), хоть менты...


Казаки? Да ладно. Как по мне только государство имеет законное право на насилие, и попытка поделится этим правом шаг в пропасть. Через такое уже проходили не раз. Заканчивалось плохо почему то для государства же...

----------


## Red307

> Казаки? Да ладно. Как по мне только государство имеет законное право на насилие, и попытка поделится этим правом шаг в пропасть. Через такое уже проходили не раз. Заканчивалось плохо почему то для государства же...


Там не казаки были, а какие-то бойцы из клуба, принадлежавшего то ли этому миллиардеру, то ли какого-то православнутого. 
Хохлы таких называли "титушками".

----------


## Avia M

> Пенсионер в России при средней пенсии в 14 тыс. руб. с учетом обязательных расходов на жилье и лекарства может потратить на себя не более 200 руб. в день, рассказала в интервью «РИА Новости» аудитор Счетной палаты РФ Светлана Орлова. По ее подсчетам, на оплату счетов по услугам ЖКХ уходит в среднем 5 тыс. руб., на покупку необходимых лекарств — 2 тыс. руб., на предметы личной гигиены — не менее 1 тыс. руб.
> 
> «На питание (при условии отсутствия расходов на одежду и обувь) остается всего 6 тыс. руб., или 200 руб. в день»,— сказала госпожа Орлова. По ее словам, размер пенсий в России зависит от страховых взносов, которые поступают в Пенсионный фонд с заработных плат работающих граждан. При этом средняя заработная плата в отдельных регионах, составляет всего 20–25 тыс. руб. Кроме того, население в России стареет, а численность трудоспособного населения сокращается.


Грустно становится...

----------


## Red307

> Грустно становится...


Отчего грустно? Вы же в один голос с господином модератором говорите, что все хорошо. Кто не согласен, те ноют.

----------


## Avia M

> Отчего грустно? Вы же в один голос с господином модератором говорите, что все хорошо. Кто не согласен, те ноют.


Вы меня с кем то путаете. Я не ною, г-н модератор тоже (моё мнение).Что всё хорошо, никогда не заявлял (г-н модератор тоже).          
Проблем конечно меньше чем в америке, но они имеются, чего я никогда не отрицал (г-н модератор тоже).
Полагаю доступно обрисовал...

----------


## Red307

> Вы меня с кем то путаете. Я не ною, г-н модератор тоже (моё мнение).Что всё хорошо, никогда не заявлял (г-н модератор тоже).          
> Проблем конечно меньше чем в америке, но они имеются, чего я никогда не отрицал (г-н модератор тоже).
> Полагаю доступно обрисовал...


Осталось добавить, по чьей вине эти проблемы.

----------


## Avia M

> Осталось добавить, по чьей вине эти проблемы.


Давно известно! https://youtu.be/QBo8MjTUo8c

----------


## Red307

> Давно известно! https://youtu.be/QBo8MjTUo8c


20 лет уже другой товарищ. И нефть по 120 была, и триллионы в Сочи закопали, а вы все покойника помните.

----------


## Avia M

> вы все покойника помните.


От чего ж, ныне здравствует. :Smile: 
Вы предлагаете Каспарова? Себя? Может Байдена?  https://youtu.be/w8wI1VocXRs

----------


## OKA

> ..С "государственной" точки зрения...ИМХО... нафиг эта "показуха" не нужна.


К сожалению это давно стало госполитикой во многих, если не во всех сферах жизнедеятельности государства. ИМХО))

----------


## OKA

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5052556.html

"Злые языки"  :Biggrin:  

Качаем познавательные лекции на ю.т. канале Д.Пучкова, пока канал не забанили))

----------


## Fencer

> Качаем познавательные лекции на ю.т. канале Д.Пучкова, пока канал не забанили))


Прямую ссылку на это можно указать...

----------


## OKA

> Прямую ссылку на это можно указать...


Выделяется и ищется в гугыле волшебная фраза "канале Д.Пучкова" - и вот вам вуаля  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> по чьей вине эти проблемы.


КЕМЕРОВО, 10 июн — РИА Новости. Губернатор Кузбасса Сергей Цивилев поручил своим заместителям и мэру города Киселевска встретиться с его жителями и проработать меры поддержки горожан, сообщает пресс-служба администрации региона.
Ранее в интернете появилось видеообращение, в котором жители Киселевска жалуются на то, что в городе открытым способом добывают уголь рядом с жилыми домами, снег зимой лежит черного цвета, угольные пласты горят, а заболеваемость раком растет. Участники видео обратились к премьер-министру Канады с просьбой предоставить им статус беженцев. Они пояснили, что выбрали именно эту страну из-за схожего климата.

https://ria.ru/20190610/1555445318.h...medium=desktop

В соседний регион не проще?

----------


## Red307

> КЕМЕРОВО, 10 июн — РИА Новости. Губернатор Кузбасса Сергей Цивилев поручил своим заместителям и мэру города Киселевска встретиться с его жителями и проработать меры поддержки горожан, сообщает пресс-служба администрации региона.
> Ранее в интернете появилось видеообращение, в котором жители Киселевска жалуются на то, что в городе открытым способом добывают уголь рядом с жилыми домами, снег зимой лежит черного цвета, угольные пласты горят, а заболеваемость раком растет. Участники видео обратились к премьер-министру Канады с просьбой предоставить им статус беженцев. Они пояснили, что выбрали именно эту страну из-за схожего климата.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190610/1555445318.h...medium=desktop
> 
> В соседний регион не проще?


Это мне вопрос?

----------


## Avia M

> Это мне вопрос?


Не конкретно, мысли вслух...

----------


## Avia M

Пограничный вопрос стал причиной осложнения в отношениях между Дагестаном и Чечней. Размещенная в соцсетях фотография дорожного указателя с надписью «Чеченская Республика — Шелковской район», установленного на выезде из дагестанского Кизляра, вызвала возмущение многих пользователей. В ночь на 10 июня знак был демонтирован местными жителями. В ответ на это чеченские власти выслали на спорный участок кортеж из двухсот машин с силовиками и дорожниками, возглавлял который глава парламента Чечни Магомед Даудов. Со специальным заявлением во вторник выступил глава Дагестана Владимир Васильев.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/399888...medium=desktop

Решить спор за рюмкой чая... Без Трампа.

----------


## OKA

Журнализм и опросы ))  :

https://svpressa.ru/politic/article/235268/?rss=1






> Казаки? Да ладно. Как по мне только государство имеет законное право на насилие, и попытка поделится этим правом шаг в пропасть. Через такое уже проходили не раз. Заканчивалось плохо почему то для государства же...


Ага, ещё осталось вывести за рамки У.К. и А.К.  : ДНД, скорупомощ, сюрвивальщиков , и пр. короткостволистов (Бутина не в счёт-там политика)) 

А чО- активныя граждане)) Типа журналистов)) Голунов не в счёт-там политика  :Biggrin:   :Cool: 




БлЪ))

 Есть Конституция РФ, есть граждане РФ. На госслужбе  РФ -служебное госструктурное (права и обязанности), гражданам РФ- гражданские права и обязанности)) 

Регламентированные в соотв. с Российским законодательством. С соотв. ответственностью)) Законодатели и исполнители её тоже (по идее) , должны бы нести))

Среднего рода и пр. "серых структур" быть не дОлжно)) Укробандеровщина показала- даже плохонькое гос-во лучше отсутствия оного))

Иначе ой :

Граждане и Государство

С праздником, кста))

----------


## Avia M

> А вот от красного динозавра услышать подобное мнение по поводу не только текущих событий, но и недалёкого, ещё памятного нам самим прошлого, было весьма и весьма интересно:


История "мутная" с Голуновым. Колокольцев в телевизоре молвит о недоказанности, генералов снимает (с странными формулировками).
Версия Проханова в данной ситуации, вполне возможна в той или иной вариации... С Холодовым проходили уже.

----------


## Red307

Чего в ней "мутного"? Чувак копнул где не надо было. Его и приняли"с наркотиками". Просто не ожидали, что такой общественный резонанс поднимется. Теперь заднюю дают.
Нормально для России. Властьпридержащие обходят законы в свою пользу, где идёт отпор от населения, сдают, что б не расшатывать ситуацию.
Такой "баланс".

П.С. Но я не удивлюсь, если через пару месяцев этот Голунов на Первом будет вести передачи вместе с Соловьевым.

----------


## OKA

БГГГ ))

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ar...%2Fnormal%2F16

Розовые тапочки покручее розовых танков-то ))



Хммм....

" Дзержинский районный суд Перми вынес обвинительный приговор бывшему исполнительному директору машиностроительного завода имени Дзержинского Егору Заворохину и его сообщникам за растрату денег и имущества двух предприятий с ущербом свыше 230 млн рублей. Об этом сообщили агентству "Интерфакс" в пресс-службе краевой прокуратуры в пятницу.

Кроме Заворохина на скамье подсудимых также оказались директор муниципального унитарного предприятия (МУП) "Автобаза администрации города Перми" Денис Овчинников и его сын - бизнесмен Максим Овчинников.

Суд установил, что Заворохин и Овчинниковы в 2011 -2012 гг. в сговоре похитили свыше 140 млн рублей, принадлежащих машиностроительному заводу. Эти деньги предназначались для ремонта кровли одного из корпусов предприятия, а также для оплаты поставленной теплоэнергии.

Кроме того, директор муниципальной автобазы, ставший позднее председателем ликвидационной комиссии, продал имущество МУП по заниженной цене.

В результате бюджет Перми понес ущерб на сумму более 90 млн рублей.

Все подсудимые признаны виновными по по части 4 статьи 160 УК РФ (растрата чужого имущества в особо крупном размере).

Заворохин и Денис Овчинников получили по семи лет лишения свободы, Максим Овчинников - четыре года лишения свободы в колонии общего режима.

Суд удовлетворил также гражданские иски машзавода на общую сумму 141,9 млн рублей, муниципального образования "город Пермь" на 94,5 млн рублей.

Ранее сообщалось, что арбитражный суд Пермского края в 2010 году признал Машиностроительный завод имени Дзержинского банкротом и открыл в отношении предприятия конкурсное производство, которое неоднократно продлевалось.

По данным аналитической системы "СПАРК-Интерфакс", перед началом процедуры банкротства завод по итогам 2009 года получил чистый убыток в размере 479 млн рублей против чистой прибыли в размере 170 млн рублей годом ранее.

В настоящее время предприятие по-прежнему находится в стадии ликвидации.

Производственная база завода включает литейное, штамповочное, гальваническое, инструментальное производство и комплекс металлорежущего оборудования. Специализация завода- конструкторские и технологические работы, центробежные сепараторы, датчики сигнализации давления масла в системах двигателей и оборонная продукция (взрыватели и пиротехника для современных систем вооружения).

Заворохин с 2011 по 2017 год руководил машзаводом, а с 4 декабря 2016 года и по настоящее время является депутатом Законодательного собрания Пермского края."

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/665226

Эдак эффективных  ̶м̶а̶н̶а̶г̶е̶р̶о̶ф̶ф̶ ̶  директоров не напасёшься))

----------


## OKA

" «Сопоставимо с оружием массового уничтожения»: в Совбезе РФ предупредили о наступлении эры цифрового терроризма

Цифровой терроризм в будущем по масштабам последствий может быть сопоставим с оружием массового уничтожения. Об этом на международном форуме по вопросам безопасности заявил заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Юрий Коков. Он также рассказал о попытках боевиков заполучить химическое оружие, их вмешательстве в работу критически важных объектов и использовании ими 3D-принтеров.


В ближайшее время ущерб от терроризма в цифровом пространстве станет сопоставим с последствиями от применения оружия массового уничтожения. Такое заявление сделал заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности РФ Юрий Коков на международной встрече высоких представителей, курирующих вопросы безопасности. Форум проходит в Уфе.

По его словам, благодаря стремительному развитию информационно-коммуникационных технологий террористические организации стали ещё активнее расширять географию своей деятельности, а также заниматься рекрутированием в свои ряды, привлекать финансирование, осуществлять различные киберпреступления.

Кроме того, как заметил Коков, ссылаясь на экспертные оценки, в настоящее время насчитывается около 30 тыс. экстремистских и террористических сайтов.

    «Всё это позволяет сделать вывод о том, что наступает эра технологического и цифрового терроризма, который по масштабам последствий уже в ближайшее время может быть сопоставим с оружием массового уничтожения», — заявил Коков.

Вдобавок он отметил, что всё более актуальной с течением времени становится проблема «несанкционированного вмешательства террористов» в работу автоматизированных систем управления объектов, которые имеют статус критически важных и потенциально опасных.

Ранее глава ФСБ России Александр Бортников указывал на усиление технической оснащённости киберподразделений международных террористических организаций, которые стали активно применять информационные технологии в собственных целях. При этом ещё в марте президент России Владимир Путин отмечал необходимость «использования новых форм и методов противодействия» в борьбе с угрозами, исходящими от террористов.

«Говорить о победе над терроризмом преждевременно»

Как заявил заместитель секретаря Совбеза РФ, мировому сообществу удалось ликвидировать угрозу появления квазигосударства террористов в Сирии и Ираке.

«К настоящему времени нейтрализована угроза создания террористического квазигосударственного образования, боевые формирования международных террористических организаций в Сирии и Ираке разгромлены в результате контртеррористических операций РФ, её союзников и партнёров на Ближнем Востоке, а также действий сил коалиции во главе с США», — сказал Коков.

Между тем он считает разговоры о победе над терроризмом «явно преждевременными». Так, по его словам, в 2018 году в результате 900 крупных терактов погибли примерно 4,5 тыс. человек, ещё свыше 5 тыс. пострадали. При этом основными целями боевиков остаются страны, внёсшие наибольший вклад в войну с международным терроризмом.

Коков также добавил, что на счетах одной из наиболее активных террористических группировок «Исламское государство»* остаётся не более $300 млн, но боевики продолжают поиски финансирования.

Вместе с тем в среду, 19 июня, Следственный комитет России сообщил о выявлении сети финансистов, собиравших средства для ИГ в шести федеральных округах с 2014 года по сентябрь 2017-го. Отмечается, что за это время было собрано не менее 8 млн рублей от более 200 человек.

«В настоящее время следствием устанавливается роль и конкретные действия, совершённые подозреваемыми в ходе финансирования терроризма, проверяется их причастность к иным преступлениям, не связанным с расследуемым уголовным делом», — заявила официальный представитель СК Светлана Петренко.

Новые тактики террористов

В ходе своего выступления Юрий Коков также рассказал о новых тенденциях в действиях международных террористических организаций.

По его словам, экстремисты не прекращают попыток заполучить сведения об изготовлении средств ядерного, химического и биологического поражения. Кроме того, они интересуются возможностями применения «патогенных биологических агентов и токсичных химикатов».

Также Коков сообщил о выявлении силами правоохранительных органов фактов использования террористами холодного и огнестрельного оружия, созданного при помощи 3D-принтеров.

Более того, заместитель секретаря Совета безопасности России заявил о новом виде террористической деятельности.

«Одной из новых форм террористической деятельности стали попытки нападения на объекты береговой инфраструктуры с применением пловцов-диверсантов, прошедших подготовку в соответствующих центрах и обладающих навыками минирования акваторий морских портов и захвата гражданских судов, прежде всего танкеров и газовозов», — сказал Коков.

Напомним, что 13 июня в Оманском заливе на двух танкерах — Front Altair (шёл под флагом Маршалловых островов) и Kokuka Courageous (шёл под флагом Панамы) — произошли взрывы с последующим возгоранием. Члены экипажа судов были оперативно эвакуированы. Точные обстоятельства произошедшего до сих пор не установлены, однако власти США уже спустя сутки обвинили в произошедшем Иран, основываясь на видеозаписи сомнительного качества.

Россия и ЕС призвали проявить сдержанный подход в оценке инцидента.

* «Исламское государство» (ИГ) — организация признана террористической по решению Верховного суда РФ от 29.12.2014. "

https://russian.rt.com/russia/articl...a-vidy-boeviki



С цифровым терроризмом" всё конечно же так, только и собственные ошибки грешки планирования и строительства "цифрового гос-ва" можно списать на "злые происки врагов " ))

Где, например, национальная ОС и проги под неё хорошего качества , типа Винды)) 

Ну или хотя бы отечественный мобильник, маленький, но свой, посконнай, надёжный как Калаш))

----------


## Avia M

> Где, например отечественный мобильник, маленький, но свой, посконнай, надёжный как Калаш))


А вот где!  :Cool:  

В газете «Известия» со ссылкой на источник в оборонном ведомстве сообщают о том, что в Минобороны решили начать выдачу мобильных телефонов отечественного производства тем офицерам ВС РФ, которые имеют доступ к секретной информации (документам особой важности с точки зрения военного потенциала страны). Речь идёт о мобильных устройствах М-663С «Атлас». 

Эти телефонные аппараты производятся ФГУП НТЦ «Атлас». Отмечено, что выдача таких мобильных устройств начата ещё в конце прошлого года. Первыми мобильники отечественного производства получили офицеры ключевого командного звена армий и бригад. 

https://topwar.ru/136540-komandnyy-s...ony-atlas.html

Кст., маленький потерять проще, делаем большой... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> А вот где!  
> 
> В газете «Известия» со ссылкой на источник в оборонном ведомстве сообщают о том, что в Минобороны решили начать выдачу мобильных телефонов отечественного производства тем офицерам ВС РФ, которые имеют доступ к секретной информации (документам особой важности с точки зрения военного потенциала страны). Речь идёт о мобильных устройствах М-663С «Атлас». 
> 
> Эти телефонные аппараты производятся ФГУП НТЦ «Атлас». Отмечено, что выдача таких мобильных устройств начата ещё в конце прошлого года. Первыми мобильники отечественного производства получили офицеры ключевого командного звена армий и бригад. 
> 
> https://topwar.ru/136540-komandnyy-s...ony-atlas.html
> 
> Кст., маленький потерять проще, делаем большой...


Неужели опять пресса "фэйк ньюсом" пробавляется ? :

https://pikabu.ru/story/voennyiy_tel...ayskim_5731115

https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...mYGofJLiRtelM:

Что-то с трудом верится в производство сложных устройств на отечественной элементной базе)

----------


## OKA

" Это вам не это ! " ))

Милитаризм фарева ! ))

----------


## Avia M

Филипп Киркоров прокомментировал реакцию общественности на проезд Аллы Пугачевой по вокзальному перрону на лимузине. 




> Ее должны на руках носить! Что за времена? Как это некрасиво обсуждать! Во-первых, она женщина, во-вторых, она суперзвезда.


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...medium=desktop

К чему лимузин - на руках!
Женщин - пол мира...
Звезды далеко - в космосе...

----------


## Avia M

В Росгвардии объяснили, почему сотрудники ведомства не обязаны представляться при обращении к гражданам.
В ответ на запрос издания "ПроВладимир" в пресс-службе сослалась на Федеральный закон "О войсках национальной гвардии", который не обязывает бойцов предъявлять удостоверение, а также называть свои фамилию, должность и звание.
Кроме того, отметили в пресс-службе, сотрудники имеют право задерживать подозреваемых и досматривать их вещи. Если же оснований считать кого-либо подозреваемым нет, то бойцы могут предложить такому человеку добровольно предъявить вещи, в том числе мобильный телефон, и с его согласия ознакомиться записанными в телефоне медиафайлами.

https://ria.ru/20190716/1556584474.h...medium=desktop

О телефоне - попробуй не согласиться... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

у россиян рекордно вырос объем "свободных денег"

По данным "Ромир", в июне он составил порядка 33,1 тыс. рубля. Это самый высокий показатель за все время наблюдений за исключением декабря 2018 года

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6688903?ut...medium=desktop

Пора делиться! :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что изучит информацию о ситуации с заболеванием основателя Фонда борьбы с коррупцией Алексея Навального, сообщает ABC News.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/politics/30/07/20...medium=desktop

Прям "семейный доктор"!

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1omMPKgnnPc

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5290284.html

----------


## Avia M

В Союзе Республик, сложилась устойчивая система среднего образования. Невзирая на обязательную школьную форму, ракеты в космос запускали на арифмометрах.
Ныне ситуация напоминает "экспериментальную анархию"...

----------


## OKA

> ..Ныне ситуация напоминает "экспериментальную анархию"...


Ну нет, конечно же))

Технологии давно отработаны)) 

В какой-то из веток здесь обсуждалось :

https://www.google.com/search?q=%D0%...utf-8&oe=utf-8

Ещё про типичную "Анчурию" из рассказов О.Генри :

https://warhead.su/2019/09/22/gvatem...deyskaya-voyna

----------


## OKA

" Китайская полиция во время обысков у бывшего мэра города Ганьчжоу Чжан Ци обнаружила 13,5 тонны золота в виде слитков, пишет местное издание powerapple.

Кроме того, по неофициальным данным, в потайном подвале дома 57-летнего экс-градоначальника нашли большую сумму наличных. Выяснилось, что мужчина также скрывал несколько тысяч квадратных метров роскошной недвижимости.

По информации СМИ, деньги, золото, предметы живописи и антиквариат смогли вывезти при помощи нескольких военных грузовиков.

Мужчине может грозить смертная казнь."

https://ria.ru/20190926/1559156131.html





Коллекционер- подумал Штирлиц ))

----------


## OKA

" Представители бизнеса предупредили, что цены на ЖКХ могут вырасти из-за нового «углеродного сбора». 

Ввести соответствующие платежи предлагает Минэкономразвития.

Сокращение вредных выбросов – это основная цель, которая стоит пере Россией по Парижскому соглашению о климате. 

Документ обязывает нашу страну к 2030 году снизить их на 25–30% от уровня 1990 года.

Новый платеж подразумевает повышение тарифа для предприятия, если происходит превышение квоты на выбросы. 
В ведомстве отмечают максимально допустимый объем прямых выбросов парниковых газов для предприятий — 150 тыс. т СО2-эквивалента.

С 2025 года каждая организация, которая превышает лимит, будет платить «углеродный сбор», но пока 
суммы штрафных санкций не указываются.

Как будет осуществляться контроль за организациями тоже пока не ясно. Планируется, что предприятия 
сами будут проводить инвентаризацию и предоставлять властям отчет о выбросах парниковых газов.

В Совете Федерации негативно встретили данную инициативу и уверяют, что она негативно скажется на динамике роста экономики.

В итоге в правительстве согласились обсудить документ в ближайшие дни, пояснили «Известиям» в Минэкономразвития. "

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3642104/

Ну вот и "карбонтакс" от малышки Грэтхэн))



https://iz.ru/932836/aleksandr-volob...=1550761676908

" Сами мы не местные ",  поехАли в Швейцарию, на лечение))


Вот ещё про Г.А. :

https://www.interfax.ru/business/680527

----------


## Avia M

> цены на ЖКХ могут вырасти


Москва. 23 октября. INTERFAX.RU - Россия к настоящему моменту списала африканским государствам долги более чем на $20 млрд, сообщил президент РФ Владимир Путин на форуме "Россия - Африка" в Сочи.
По его словам, Россия "участвует в инициативе по облегчению долгового бремени стран Африки".
Названная президентом сумма вызвала аплодисменты зала, в котором присутствуют руководители нескольких африканских стран.

Бурные, продолжительные!
Теперь нам не страшен нафтогаз... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" России придется вернуться к теме введения углеродного налога, но нужно взвешенно выбрать время - торопиться не надо, заявил в интервью РИА Новости председатель правления УК "Роснано" Анатолий Чубайс.

Летом Чубайс в интервью РИА Новости заявил, что в России нужно ввести углеродный налог, чтобы стимулировать промышленников снижать выбросы углекислого газа. В октябре Минэнерго РФ отмечало, что считает целесообразным исключить из проекта Минэкономразвития о парниковых газах углеродный налог. В понедельник РБК написала, что Минэкономразвития исключило из актуальной версии законопроекта о парниковых газах предложения по введению такого налога.

Как отметил Чубайс, предложение о введении углеродного налога является его личной точкой зрения. "Роснано" не является источником законодательных инициатив, и со стороны компании никаких предложений в профильные ведомства не направлялось.

Эксперты поддержали отказ от введения в России "углеродного налога"

"Я, кстати, вовсе не являюсь сторонником того, чтобы вводить эту плату немедленно. Я считаю, что время ее введения - это очень важный и сложный вопрос, к которому нужно подойти очень продуманно и взвешенно. Более того, торопиться с этим не надо, что не отменяет мою позицию о важности института. Сами ставки в моем понимании должны быть совсем символическими на ранних стадиях", - рассказал он.
"Но нет сомнений, что нам все равно придется к этой теме вернуться, ведь теперь уже Россия официально ратифицировала Парижское соглашение. Это означает, что мы взяли на себя обязательство по существенному снижению объема выбросов в целом по стране, а для этого нужны новые инструменты", - добавил глава "Роснано"..."

https://ria.ru/20191031/1560421712.html

Новости карбонтакса )

Фраза "придётся вернуться" - из классической пропагандистской схемы, типа уже "само собой разумеется", и "все об этом знают" ))

Экоэкстремал Грета и "миротворец" Обама рукопожимают)

----------


## OKA

" В Приморье продолжаются поиски шестерых рыбаков, которые на прошлой неделе вышли на промысел и до сих пор не вернулись. Мужчины как будто канули в небытие: ни вещей, ни катера, ни обломков – ничего. Родные пропавших продолжают верить в то, что рыбаки живы, но настаивают: «Поиски не ведутся», несмотря на отчеты экстренных служб.

Отметим, что «КП» предоставила возможность высказаться всем сторонам описанных ниже событий.

УШЛИ ОСМОТРЕТЬСЯ

Шесть человек вышли на шестиметровом катере в залив Владимир Ольгинского района. На борту были жители Чугуевки: владелец катера Евгений Пятышин, его родной брат Максим Пятышин, сотрудник МЧС, и Андрей Поддубный. 
Еще трое – знакомые из Арсеньева: главный технолог завода «Прогресс» Андрей Ярцев, его коллега инженер-технолог Дмитрий Тужик и Александр Орешников...

...- 28 и 29 октября с завода «Прогресс» города Арсеньева совершал вылеты в предполагаемый район поиска поисково-спасательный вертолет Ми-8, который работал в эти дни на протяжении нескольких часов, но, к сожалению, безрезультатно, - рассказал официальный представитель авиационного завода «Прогресс»...

...Попутный поиск проводил самолет 11 армии противовоздушной обороны и военно-воздушных сил. Также информация о пропавших рыбаках рассылается судам, которые проходят в приморской акватории. Эту информацию подтвердили в морском спасательно-координационном центре.

- Спасатели ищут на удалении, а не в бухте, где давно все обследовано, в том числе, и с помощью вертолета. Дополнительные усилия, предпринятые родственниками, - это плюс и даже приветствуется. Но нельзя это ставить, как аргумент тому, что спасатели не ведут поиск. Мы взаимодействуем со всеми службами, проинформированы суда, которые идут в район Сахалина. Таким образом, мы охватили всю северную часть Японского моря, - прокомментировал представитель главка МЧС России по Приморскому краю...

...Если вы можете помочь семьям, женам и детям, которые в слезах просят найти их отцов, пишите и звоните в редакцию «КП-Владивосток». Наши телефоны: 8 (423) 230-22-56, +7 (924) 000-10-03, электронная почта: kompr.vl@mail.ru. Ваше обращение будет сразу же передано родственникам пропавших..."

Репортаж полностью :

https://www.nsk.kp.ru/daily/27050/4115936/


https://ria.ru/20191031/1560422549.html

----------


## OKA

> " В Приморье продолжаются поиски шестерых рыбаков, которые на прошлой неделе вышли на промысел и до сих пор не вернулись. ..










> Это понятно.
> А вот как новшества повлияют, на стратегов-любителей...
> 
> В российское законодательство может вернуться понятие военной тайны. По данным источников «Известий» в Минобороны, соответствующий вопрос сейчас прорабатывают в ведомстве.
> 
> https://iz.ru/939612/2019-11-05/poni...telstvo-rossii
> 
> Ещё "круче"...
> 
> ...


Ну точно регламентировать-то надо, а вот как это будет выглядеть "на бумаге" и на практике- будет понятно позже))

А насчёт ПО- кто ж знает, что именно хотят забить "в обязаловку" ))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## Avia M

А этот гражданин о "русских традициях" толкует. 600 секунд явно не хватит, дай волю...

https://youtu.be/yWCVnSvuvhI

https://twitter.com/080859eea/status...56108748152832

----------


## OKA

> А этот гражданин о "русских традициях" ..


Это вы о ком?

----------


## Red307

Стёб высшего уровня. Скарбеевым сложно...))

----------


## OKA

Если не "фэйкньюс" , интересное кино :

https://iz.ru/944495/ekaterina-vinog...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Тоже познавательно :

http://duma.gov.ru/news/47001/

----------


## Avia M

> Если не "фэйкньюс" , интересное кино : очный прием граждан в госорганах прекратится к 2024 году — эту функцию полностью возьмут на себя МФЦ.


После 2024 Президент уже не будет дарить гражданам подарки и отвечать на вопросы? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> После 2024 Президент уже не будет дарить гражданам подарки и отвечать на вопросы?


Есть вопросы ?




> Если не "фэйкньюс" , интересное кино :
> 
> https://iz.ru/944495/ekaterina-vinog...ndex.ru%2Fnews.


Пишут "..Исключение составят так называемые неустранимые случаи, которые правительство определит позднее, говорится в документе."

----------


## Avia M

> Есть вопросы ?


«Прямая линия с Владимиром Путиным» — ежегодный прямой эфир, в ходе которого президент Российской Федерации, а ранее Председатель Правительства Российской Федерации Владимир Путин отвечает на вопросы граждан России.

----------


## OKA

> После 2024 Президент уже не будет дарить гражданам подарки и отвечать на вопросы?


На ваши вопросы и подарки , наверное ответят))

----------


## OKA

Новые новости на тему "фэйкньюса" ))  :

https://rkn.gov.ru/mass-communications/p1104/

https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/ecsu...293451_300.jpg

----------


## OKA

Познавательное обсуждение :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051622438

Эдак и до "цифрового фашизма" недалеко))

----------


## OKA

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051622457

Зима на дворе...

----------


## Avia M

> Эдак и до "цифрового фашизма" недалеко))


Просто и со вкусом... :Cool: 

В России предложили ввести новые правила идентификации читателей, которые оставляют свои комментарии под материалами интернет-СМИ. 
«Для того чтобы это предотвратить, необходимо дать возможность пользователям СМИ, которые хотят оставлять комментарии под материалами издания, авторизоваться через портал госуслуг при помощи единой системы идентификации и аутентификации (ЕСИА). Таким образом, нести ответственность за оставленные комментарии будут граждане, а не СМИ»

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/6...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Просто и со вкусом......


Ну , ежли цитировать по линку, то там о неких проф. пользователях ( :Biggrin: )  спич шел  :Cool: 

" Авторов комментариев в СМИ в России предложили верифицировать

Дмитрий Рункевич

В России предложили ввести новые правила идентификации читателей, которые оставляют свои комментарии под материалами интернет-СМИ. С такой инициативой выступили в Ассоциации профессиональных пользователей соцсетей и мессенджеров (АППСИМ).

Копия письма директора АППСИМ Владимира Зыкова в адрес министра цифрового развития, связи и массовых коммуникаций России Константина Носкова есть в распоряжении RT.

Как пояснил автор инициативы, в настоящее время пользователи могут делиться своим мнением относительно того или иного материала, заходя в разделы комментариев СМИ через соцсети под вымышленными именами.

Нередко это заканчивается распространением на страницах интернет-изданий недостоверной, а также запрещённой в России информации, считает Зыков.

Ответственность за это несёт не пользователь, а СМИ, сказано в обращении. Согласно действующему законодательству, за распространение запрещённой информации редакции может грозить штраф или иное наказание, вплоть до прекращения деятельности.

«Для того чтобы это предотвратить, необходимо дать возможность пользователям СМИ, которые хотят оставлять комментарии под материалами издания, авторизоваться через портал госуслуг при помощи единой системы идентификации и аутентификации (ЕСИА). Таким образом, нести ответственность за оставленные комментарии будут граждане, а не СМИ», — сказано в тексте обращения. " .

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/6...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Эхехех, "по просьбам трудящихся..."  :Biggrin: 

Ну, а вдруг и правда, "цыфравизируют"..

----------


## Avia M

> Не менее 25% трудовых доходов россиян невидимы государству, налоги с зарплат не платят 13 млн человек...


Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/economics/10/12/2...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Полагаю, все же более.

----------


## OKA

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5506084.html

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/7385739
...

----------


## OKA

Познавательная дискуссия идёт  уже много лет :

https://lenta.ru/articles/2020/02/27/osoboe_mnenie

И СССР им хочется  зачернить навсегда, и при бабле и власти, с доступом к заграничным сладостям остаться  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

*Летчику-старлею абсурдно присудили 35 миллионов штрафа за поврежденный самолет*

«МК» уже второй раз за последний год приходится поднимать одну и ту же тему: военный летчик в полете повредил боевой самолет, осужден за это по уголовной статье и выплачивает государству ущерб в десятки миллионов. В прошлый раз это был старший лейтенант Сергей Нефедов. Тогда, чтобы восстановить справедливость, потребовалось личное вмешательство министра обороны Сергея Шойгу. В полку Нефедова так потом и прозвали: крестник Шойгу.
То же самое произошло и с другим Сергеем, Кухтиновым, тоже старшим лейтенантом. Сколько еще таких «крестников» должно появиться у министра, чтобы справедливость восторжествовала в отношении их всех? Но если это уже закономерность, то, может, темой пора заняться не только «МК» и министру, а тем, кому это положено? Например, юристам, депутатам Госдумы, сенаторам? Тем, кто в состоянии повлиять на принятие законов, которые перестанут ущемлять права и достоинство человека в погонах.

А начну я все же с Сократа. Извините, иначе никак...

Так вот: древнегреческий философ Сократ — родоначальник философии права — считал, что любые законы, как установленные бессмертными богами, так и властью государства, имеют общий источник — справедливость. Именно в справедливости он видел критерий законности.
О законе и справедливости размышляли многие мудрецы. В конце концов человечество пришло к пониманию того, что закон не всегда абсолютно справедлив. Закон — это проявление воли государства в конкретном обществе.
В мусульманских странах, например, где нормы права опираются на шариат, до сих пор ворам рубят пальцы и руки. Хотя сейчас уже под контролем врача и с применением анестезии. Там это считается и законным, и справедливым.
Россия тоже прошла свой путь от законности пыток на дыбе, повешения и расстрелов до отмены смертной казни как меры наказания. При этом принцип справедливости, каким его понимало в каждый момент наше общество, всегда оставался основополагающим.
Сейчас в Уголовном кодексе РФ (от 13.06.1996 №63-ФЗ, ред. от 27.12.2019) есть статья 6, которая так и называется: «Принцип справедливости». Она гласит: «Наказание и иные меры уголовно-правового характера, применяемые к лицу, совершившему преступление, должны быть справедливыми, то есть соответствовать характеру и степени общественной опасности преступления, обстоятельствам его совершения и личности виновного».
А вот теперь как раз и стоит рассказать о главном — о личности виновного, опасности его преступления и справедливости наказания.

Всем не поможешь

Мне позвонила женщина — жена военного летчика и мать военного летчика. Без особой надежды на помощь она рассказала историю сына — офицера ВКС, который честно служит, летает и даже участвует в престижных авиашоу, имея при этом судимость по уголовной статье и обязанность выплачивать 35 миллионов ущерба за разбитый самолет.
— Да я понимаю, — тихо извинялась женщина, — он ведь не один такой. Всем не поможешь…
А помочь хочется. Тем более когда видишь: ситуация вроде хоть и определена законом, но справедливость ее — под большим вопросом. Судите сами.
Случилось это давно, 6 августа 2010 года, в войсковой части 62286-2 командования ВВС и ПВО. У меня в руках копия приказа главкома ВВС (тогда еще не было структуры ВКС. — Авт.) от 19 октября 2010 года. В приказе приводятся материалы расследования комиссии, разбиравшейся в летном происшествии. Сразу оговорюсь: приказ не секретный. Хотя, честно говоря, его стоило бы засекретить, дабы не раскрывать, какой бардак в то время царил у нас в армии. Напомню, это был самый пик реформ армии «по Сердюкову».

При выполнении перелета пары самолетов с аэродрома «Степь» на аэродром «Домна» (это в Забайкалье) произошла авария самолета-спарки Су-27УБ, пилотируемого заместителем командира авиаэскадрильи гвардии майором Е.А.Баевым (2-й класс). Он выполнял полет в качестве ведущего пары. Вместе с ним в экипаже находился летчик гвардии лейтенант М.Л.Андреев (без класса). Другой самолет Су-25 — он был в паре ведомым — пилотировал гвардии старший лейтенант Сергей Кухтинов (3-й класс).
В результате, как сказано в приказе, произошел САИП — серьезный авиационный инцидент с повреждением самолета. Описывается он так: «После взлета парой и набора высоты 2400 м в результате несоразмерных и несвоевременных действий ведомого летчика органами управления самолетом, приведших к энергичному сокращению интервала и дистанции между самолетами, не обеспечивающих безопасное пилотирование в группе, потери им из вида самолета ведущего и неграмотных действий при этом, на 5 мин. 30 сек. полета произошло столкновение самолетов пары».
Ведомый Сергей Кухтинов, поняв свою ошибку и «увидев катапультирование одного из членов экипажа самолета ведущего, осознал, что произошло столкновение самолетов в воздухе. Он оценил состояние планера, управляемость своего самолета и принял решение о возвращении на аэродром вылета «Степь». Заход на посадку выполнил по команде руководителя полетами на аэродроме без отклонений. При осмотре самолета Су-25 на земле обнаружено повреждение хвостового оперения и отсутствие части руля направления».
Проще говоря, Кухтинов не струсил и сумел посадить поврежденный самолет. А что сделал ведущий — более опытный летчик, замкомандира авиаэскадрильи гвардии майор Баев?
О его действиях сказано так: «Командир экипажа самолета ведущего пары гвардии майор Е.А. Баев ощутил удар, интенсивное кренение своего самолета вправо, затем влево, визуально определив отделение фрагментов конструкции планера самолета и остановку левого двигателя, воспринял маневр самолета за потерю управляемости и, не предупредив члена экипажа гвардии лейтенанта М.Л.Андреева, на 5 мин. 42 сек. привел в действие средства аварийного покидания самолета. Система сработала штатно. Гвардии лейтенант М.Л.Андреев изготовочное положение перед покиданием самолета не принял и при катапультировании был травмирован».
И далее: «ведущий боевого порядка условия безопасного выполнения группового полета не обеспечил, положение самолета ведомого в боевом порядке пары не контролировал и опасное сближение с ним, приведшее к столкновению, не предотвратил».
Упав на землю, самолет-спарка Су-25УБ разбился и частично сгорел. Мальчишка-лейтенант, которому майор Баев «команду на подготовку и катапультирование не подал», получил тяжкие повреждения, был списан с летной работы и уволен из армии.
Причиной аварии Су-25УБ в приказе названо «столкновение самолетов в воздухе, ставшее следствием недостатков в организации подготовки к групповым полетам летного состава авиационной части и невыполнение ведомым летчиком установленных действий при потере из вида самолета ведущего».
Обратите внимание: сначала названы именно недостатки в «организации подготовки к групповым полетам» командования части, а уж потом говорится об ошибке самого летчика.

Неполное служебное соответствие

Вывод, к которому пришла комиссия авиаспециалистов, был таким: «гвардии майор Е.А.Баев и гвардии старший лейтенант С.Н.Кухтинов совершили грубые дисциплинарные проступки, связанные с нарушением правил управления и эксплуатации военной техники, повлекшие ее повреждение».
Вывод ожидаемый. Но самое интересное, на мой взгляд, в том документе — описание огромного числа нарушений, выявленных попутно в этой воинской части.
Авиация, как известно, никогда особым порядком не отличалась. В армии даже шутят: там, где начинается авиация, кончается порядок. Однако столько нарушений лишь в одной части — такое даже для авиации из ряда вон!
Напомню: это 2010 год. Министром обороны тогда был Анатолий Сердюков — не лучшие времена для ВВС. Именно это и отражено в приказе. Здесь говорится и про «низкий уровень методической подготовки руководящего летного состава», и «отсутствие эффективного контроля» со стороны командира за летной подготовкой, и «ряд серьезных нарушений требований руководящих документов по организации и обеспечению полетов» и поисково-спасательному обеспечению...
Отмечается, что зам. командира по летной подготовке вопросами групповой слетанности вообще не занимался, «методики обучения летного состава групповым полетам не разрабатывал», «тренажи с летным составом по запоминанию видимого положения самолета ведущего из самолета кабины ведомого и показной тренаж «пеший по летному» не организовывал» и много чего еще «не».
Такое впечатление, что в этой воинской части нарушено было все, что только можно нарушить. Сказано даже, что «несмотря на то, что по маршруту полета прогнозировалось развитие мощной кучевой облачности до 5–8 баллов, командир части принял решение на выполнение перелета в составе групп с аэродрома «Степь» на аэродром «Домна» без выполнения предполетной воздушной разведки погоды, проверки средств связи, РТО (радиотехнического обеспечения полетов. — Авт.) и доразведки погоды в районе аэродрома и по маршруту перелета».
Здорово! А если бы эти самолеты столкнулись не в районе аэродрома, а уже на маршруте в облаках? Списывать пришлось бы два самолета. И платить миллионы за них было бы некому.
После работы комиссии приказом главкома ВВС практически все руководство части было предупреждено о неполном служебном соответствии. Многие офицеры получили выговоры, были лишены премий. Летчика — ведущего пары — за то, что покинул свой самолет, не предупредив члена экипажа о катапультировании, уволили. Но под уголовную статью попал только один человек — гвардии старший лейтенант Кухтинов.

Кошелек или жизнь

Был суд. Сначала в поселке Оловянное Читинского района, затем в Чите. Заседания продолжались четыре года. Все это время Сергей служил, летал и судился. Согласитесь, не самый лучший психологический фон для летчика, выполняющего учебно-боевые задачи в воздухе.
В результате по статье 351 УК РФ «Нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним» он получил три года лишения свободы условно. Смягчающими обстоятельствами суд счел наличие на иждивении Сергея двух детей, а также то, что он сохранил поврежденный самолет «с целью предотвращения причинения еще большего ущерба государству» и что к уголовной ответственности привлекается впервые.
Суд установил ему «испытательный срок три года, в течение которого он должен своим поведением доказать свое исправление». На Сергея повесили все судебные издержки на адвокатов, экспертов и присудили ему за разбитый самолет выплатить войсковой части... 35 миллионов 856 тысяч 404 рубля и 10 копеек(!).
Для сравнения: за гибель военнослужащего его семья по страховке получает 3 млн рублей плюс выплату от 100% до 25% размера оклада военнослужащего в соответствии с №4468-1-ФЗ на каждого члена семьи.
В 35 млн рублей оценили спарку Су-25УБ, из которой, забыв про лейтенанта, спешно выпрыгнул гвардии майор Баев.
Эксперт в суде представил данные летной экспертизы, которая установила, что Су-25УБ оставался практически исправным вплоть до столкновения с землей и причинно-следственной связи между действиями Кухтинова и потерей самолета нет. Но суд экспертизу во внимание не принял. Извечный вопрос — кошелек или чья-то жизнь — разрешился в пользу кошелька. Кому-то, похоже, очень нужно было отчитаться о его пополнении.
Сослуживцы Сергея, примеривая его ситуацию на себя, сочувствовали: «Обидно, конечно — сумма такая огромная, а самолет такой старый… На нем еще твой отец, наверное, летал».
Действительно, отец Сергея тоже был военным летчиком, летал на таких же штурмовиках, и сын никак не хотел прерывать семейную традицию. Но…

Два века капитана Кухтинова

Поначалу старшего лейтенанта Кухтинова на летной работе оставили. По окончании судебных тяжб начиная с 2014 года он обязан был начать выплату денег по возмещению ущерба. Но тут Сергея переводят к новому месту службы. Он с семьей уезжает из Домны в Буденновск. Выплаты долга из-за документальной волокиты задерживаются.
На новом месте Кухтинова вскоре ставят перед фактом: пиши рапорт на увольнение.
— Мы даже не поняли почему, — рассказывает его мать. — Сказали, дескать, сокращение, а ты судимый, портишь статистику. Хотя его статья под увольнение не подходила. Сергей — к командиру, а тот: ничего не поделать, все решает кадровик.
В 2016 году Сергея увольняют, и он вместе с семьей снова переезжает. Уже к родителям, в Краснодарский край, станицу Новопокровская. Начинает искать работу. И тут в дом к родителям приходят местные судебные приставы.
— Если уж они начинают описывать имущество там, где прописан должник, — рассказывает мать Сергея, — то описывают все, что видят. И только позже, в суде, мне надо будет доказать, что это не его, а мой шкаф, стол, диван, холодильник… Чтобы не отобрали все имущество, сына из дома пришлось выписать. С женой они тоже развелись. Сергей стал платить детям алименты. Так хоть что-то оставалось моим внукам. Иначе чуть ли не половина его зарплаты должна была бы идти на выплаты по суду.
Оставаясь на гражданке, Сергею, наверное, проще было бы скрыться от выплат. Мог, к примеру, числиться где-нибудь за копейки, а сам втихаря подрабатывать. Или завести большое подсобное хозяйство — чем не работа в Краснодарском крае? Поди докажи, что это его, а не матери. Приставы в конце концов бы отстали.
— Только Сергей этого не хотел, — рассказывает мать. — Пусть, говорит, придется платить эти миллионы, но я буду служить и летать. И он стал восстанавливаться на службе. Поехал на прием к командующему 4-й армии ВВС и ПВО Севастьянову (спасибо ему большое!). Тот восстановил его на летной работе. А кадровика, который Сергея уволил, наказали.
Сейчас Сергей Кухтинов — он уже капитан — служит в Краснодарском крае, в Приморско-Ахтарске. Летает на Су-25. Много летает, по 120 часов в год. И в паре, и в группе, и в одиночку... Жалеет лишь, что не успел полетать в Сирии. Зато его штурмовик Су-25 можно увидеть и в Краснодаре на авиашоу в День ВДВ, и на полигоне Ашулук, когда там на учения ПВО собираются главы иностранных делегаций. Всех авиапоказов уже и не упомнишь — профессионал!
И вроде все у него нормально, на жизнь «под статьей» не жалуется. Три года, которые приговором суда были даны, чтобы «своим поведением доказать исправление», прошли. «Доказывать» больше нечего. Всем и все давно доказал. И главное — свое право летать. Причем за это право он сам же еще и платит. Каждый месяц. И будет платить всю жизнь.
Действующее законодательство позволяет взыскивать с военнослужащего 20% его ежемесячного дохода на выплату ущерба. А потому жизнь капитана Кухтинова должна быть очень долгой, так как сумму в 35 миллионов он сможет полностью выплатить лишь при условии, что проживет еще как минимум лет сто пятьдесят-двести.

Закон и справедливость

Закон суров, но справедлив — поговорка, которая снова возвращает нас к основоположникам права. А еще к тому, что для каждого времени и общества — своя справедливость.
Когда в 1999 году Госдума приняла Федеральный закон «О материальной ответственности военнослужащих», в армии царил совсем другой порядок, чем ныне. Точнее, беспорядок. Новостные сводки ежедневно сообщали о ЧП и случаях воровства в армии. И логика законодателей тогда была понятна — новый закон должен был работать на сбережение военного имущества. Чтоб его безнаказанно не крали, не передавали на сторону, не портили по пьянке. Чтобы какой-нибудь безбашенный лихач не залез в кабину самолета или танка да сдуру не покорежил машину. Чтоб не раскурочил снаряд, добывая на продажу взрывчатку…
Сегодня все это уже сложно представить, но ведь такое было! Помните, как ежегодно горели арсеналы, скрывая следы чьей-то безалаберности или воровства? Как в ангарах из трех старых самолетов собирали один живой. Снимали запчасти с нескольких зенитных комплексов и ставили на тот, что нес боевое дежурство. Нельзя было иначе — армия выживала. Но сколько вокруг всего этого было нарушений и воровства! Конечно, нужен был закон, карающий нарушителей.
Но ситуация менялась. Порядка в армии становилось больше. Это видно даже по тому, какие изменения с годами вносились в тот самый закон «О материальной ответственности военнослужащих». Так в редакции от 04.12.2006 №203-ФЗ появилась поправка: «Не допускается привлечение военнослужащих к материальной ответственности за ущерб, причиненный вследствие исполнения приказа командира (начальника), а также в результате правомерных действий, оправданного служебного риска, действия непреодолимой силы».
Все верно! И разве эта поправка не имеет прямого отношения к Сергею Кухтинову? Может, он сел в самолет без приказа командира, а полет не являлся «оправданным служебным риском»?
А как в реальном бою? Вдруг летчик ошибется и потеряет самолет. Он что, тоже должен будет за него выплатить деньги государству? Абсурд! Но чем боевая работа отличается от боевой учебы? Для военного человека это одно и то же.
Почему если на дороге новичок за рулем легковушки попал в аварию, то за его разбитую машину платит страховая компания, а если такой же новичок ошибся в небе, платит он сам? Да, это законно. Но разве справедливо?
Ведь если лейтенантов наказывать таким длинным рублем, то кто из этих мальчишек рискнет сесть в кабину самолета или танка? Да они, кроме лопаты, в руки брать ничего не захотят, чтобы из-за случайной поломки не попасть в пожизненное долговое рабство.

И тогда (привет Сократу!) встает вопрос: можно ли считать подобное судопроизводство в армии законным?
Ответ: к сожалению, да.
Но справедливо ли оно?
Ответ: нет.
Адекватна ли такая система наказаний тем проступкам, которые военнослужащий совершает не тогда, когда занимается махинациями с военным имуществом, а когда выполняет учебно-боевую задачу?
Безусловно, нет.
Тогда последний, самый важный вопрос: помогает ли эта юридическая практика развитию и становлению современных боеспособных Вооруженных сил?
Ответ: однозначно нет!

https://www.mk.ru/social/2020/03/04/...y-samolet.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Военных пытаются лишить льготных пенсий*

На фоне повышения пенсионного возраста россиян подходят к предстоящей реформе и для военных пенсионеров. Рассматривается несколько версий – от серьёзного увеличения пенсионного возраста до замены военной пенсии единоразовой выплатой.

Пенсионную реформу для военнослужащих разрабатывает подведомственный Минфину Научно-исследовательский финансовый институт. Для силовиков предлагаются изменения, которые без всякой натяжки можно назвать радикальными. Вместо выплаты пенсий по выслуге лет увольняемым могут предложить - единовременную социальную выплату. Сумма этой выплаты неизвестна. Пенсию отставникам предлагают назначать, как и остальным гражданам, после достижения пенсионного возраста. По оценкам экспертов, если предложение будет принято, то военные практически лишатся своей основной льготы.

Военным предложили перейти на самообеспечение

Отметим, что сейчас военная пенсия назначается военнослужащим, имеющим на день увольнения выслугу на службе в силовых ведомствах 20 и более лет. Кроме того, на неё могут рассчитывать уволенные по достижении предельного возраста, состоянию здоровья или в связи с организационно-штатными мероприятиями и достигшие на день увольнения 45-летнего возраста. Для этого нужно иметь общий трудовой стаж более 25 лет, из которых не менее 12 лет и 6 месяцев составляет служба в силовых ведомствах. Средний размер пенсии для военных пенсионеров составляет от 20 до 30 тыс. рублей. На сегодняшний день получается, что в промежуток времени от 45 лет, когда военнослужащие в основном увольняются, до 60 лет, когда получают право на обычную пенсию, средний военнослужащий получает порядка 5 млн рублей. Выходит, примерно столько должна составлять предлагающаяся проектом реформы единовременная выплата, что весьма сомнительно.

Разработчики реформы полагают, что навыки, полученные на службе, помогут бывшим военнослужащим быстро найти себе достойную высокооплачиваемую работу и перейти на самообеспечение. Однако, по мнению экспертов, способность военных после службы адаптироваться к гражданской жизни явно преувеличена. Далеко не каждый офицер продолжает работать после увольнения в запас. И дело не только в нежелании – часть из них не может трудиться по состоянию здоровья. По мнению разработчиков реформы, главная цель заключается в том, чтобы сделать социальный пакет для военнослужащего более адресным, учитывающим возможность и желание отставника начать гражданскую карьеру, а также более полно учитывающим материальное положение его семьи. Хорошее выходное пособие будет особенно привлекательно для тех, кто оставит военную службу в относительно молодом возрасте и решит сделать карьеру на гражданке. При этом не учитываются риски, что молодые и перспективные офицеры будут при первой возможности увольняться, что приведёт к текучке кадров в войсках.

Идея пенсионной реформы предлагает компенсировать лишь малую часть пенсии, при этом больше ничего не светит взамен. Кстати, напомним, что государство и сейчас стимулирует военных пенсионеров не сидеть сложа руки после увольнения. Те, кто после выхода в запас продолжает работать, получают право на гражданскую пенсию, которая становится дополнительной к военной. Выплачивается она по линии Пенсионного фонда России по достижении установленного государством возраста выхода на пенсию и минимально необходимого трудового стажа, который в 2017 году составлял восемь лет и будет увеличиваться на один год до 15 лет к 2024 году.

Василий ЗАЦЕПИН, заведующий лабораторией военной экономики Института экономической политики имени Гайдара:

_– В правительство не первый год поступают предложения по реформированию пенсионной системы для военнослужащих. Были и жёсткие, и мягкие варианты, но от них отказывались. Вероятно, и в этот раз особых изменений не произойдёт и будут проведены косметические изменения. Возможно, будет увеличена выслуга для получения пенсии скорее всего с 20 до 25 лет.
Нужно заметить, что выполнение обязательств перед военными пенсионерами действительно сегодня является серьёзной финансовой нагрузкой для государства. И здесь можно сэкономить серьёзные средства. Для этого необходимо чётко определить, кто является военным пенсионером, а кто нет. По данным Минобороны, в 2015 году в военном ведомстве было порядка 900 тыс. пенсионеров (при этом количество военных пенсионеров всех силовых структур приближается где-то к 10–12 миллионам). Так что необходимо в законе более чётко прописать, кто является военным пенсионером, и это позволит решить проблему с военными пенсиями._

Отмена военных пенсий приведёт к социальному взрыву

Нынешняя российская схема, когда назначение военной пенсии происходит сразу по увольнении из Вооружённых сил при наличии определённого стажа, но без привязки к возрасту военнослужащего, не распространена в других армиях мира. Но схема с выходным пособием там также не применяется. При этом, согласно предварительным расчётам, после подобной реформы бюджетная экономия может составить 500–700 млрд рублей в год. 

Мнения по методам реформы военной пенсионной системы диаметрально разделились. Нужно заметить, что в последнее время разговоры, касающиеся изменений в пенсионной сфере, так и остаются раз*говорами – никаких законов по данному вопросу за последние годы принято не было.

Также есть мнения, что хотя реформа военной пенсии неизбежна, она точно не будет проходить одновременно с повышением пенсионного возраста: это создаст предпосылки для социального взрыва. Поэтому решение вопроса о пенсионном возрасте для военных пенсионеров, возможно, будет отложено на несколько лет, пока основная часть населения свыкнется с новым пенсионным возрастом. При этом под реформу попадут только будущие пенсионеры, тех же, кто уже получает пенсию, изменения обойдут стороной.

Эксперты скептически оценили последние предложения о реформировании военной пенсии, но признают, что изменений избежать не удастся. Военный бюджет сегодня ориентирован исключительно на перевооружение армии, и государство ищет, как найти дополнительные ресурсы. Деньги легче всего забрать у военных пенсионеров. Процесс урезания льгот может затормозиться только по причине того, что в сохранении военных пенсий заинтересованы и другие силовые ведомства. Ведь пенсионная реформа касается не только военнослужащих, но и сотрудников правоохранительных органов, органов уголовно-исполнительной системы, служб безопасности и внешней разведки, пожарных подразделений, а также следователей, прокуроров и др.

Эти силовые ведомства по отдельности, а тем более суммарно обладают немалым весом и наверняка подключат мощный административный ресурс для сохранения пенсий. Однако полностью сохранить нынешние условия их назначения скорее всего не удастся. Полная отмена пенсий для военных – это, конечно, совсем уж экстремальный вариант; будет, вероятно, найден определённый компромисс, в результате примут сбалансированное решение, которое сможет найти понимание у сотрудников и руководства всех силовых ведомств.

КСТАТИ
Экономику не обмануть, на практике положение военных пенсионеров и без того ухудшается с каждым годом из-за заморозки индексации пенсий. Именно этот показатель является важнейшим условием обеспечения нормального уровня жизни людей. Но из-за финансового кризиса власти не могут предложить отставным военным серьёзных повышений. Только в начале 2018 года правительство приняло решение, что военные пенсии должны быть увеличены на 4%. Однако дальнейшего повышения придётся ждать долго. Каждый из запланированных пересмотров должен увеличивать размер военной пенсии на 4%.

----------


## Red307

> *Военных пытаются лишить льготных пенсий*
> 
> .


А это разве плохо?

----------


## Nazar

> А это разве плохо?


Очень толсто..Даже толще чем с планшетом, на коленке у летчика.

----------


## Red307

> Очень толсто..Даже толще чем с планшетом, на коленке у летчика.


Странно, что ты защищаешь этого нытика. Все же хорошо в нашей стране. Какие нафиг пенсии, когда вот-вот Польшу на колени поставим какими-то фактами из секретного архива.

А по поводу планшета я на самом деле не в курсе, чего они там накрутивертили с Гефестом. Я думал, так и должно быть.))

----------


## Казанец

> к предстоящей реформе и для военных пенсионеров


А то тихо в уголочке отсидеться хотели? Не выйдет.

----------


## OKA

Фэйкньюс ?

" Глава комитета Государственной думы по госстроительству и законодательству Павел Крашенинников объяснил, почему поправку в Конституцию РФ, запрещающую чиновникам иметь зарубежную недвижимость, решили исключить. По словам парламентария, многие его коллеги получили по наследству землю или жилье в странах СНГ. Почему они должны от нее отказываться?

Если любая зарубежная недвижимость чиновника внесена в официальную декларацию, считает Крашенинников, нет необходимости ее запрещать. Вот если она не задекларирована – это другой вопрос.

Помимо прочего, отмечает депутат, сейчас многие бизнесмены среднего уровня бояться идти в местные парламенты. Получается, такая поправка просто отсекает людей, которые могли бы защищать свои интересы и одновременно вкладываться в экономику.

Напомним, ранее Владимир Путин предложил ряд поправок в Конституцию РФ. Среди них есть пункт, который запрещает чиновникам иметь недвижимость за рубежом. "

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=324...ndex.ru%2Fnews


 :Biggrin: 

Ну дык может быть эти "слуги народа" откажутся от служебных полномочий, уйдут в "свободный полёт" , и наслаждаются честно нажитой непосильными трудами забугорной собственностью в местах её нахождения))

Зачем в гососрганах потенциальные иноагенты, например))

Ну пусть совершенствуют свои свечные заводики на вольных хлебах, а не в госструктурах))

----------


## Let_nab

> А это разве плохо?


А разве хорошо?

----------


## Let_nab

> Странно, что ты защищаешь этого нытика. Все же хорошо в нашей стране. Какие нафиг пенсии, когда вот-вот Польшу на колени поставим какими-то фактами из секретного архива.
> 
> А по поводу планшета я на самом деле не в курсе, чего они там накрутивертили с Гефестом. Я думал, так и должно быть.))


Да и не только Польшу, но и разного рода антисоветчиков и просто злобных говнюков, которые мечтают - чтобы кто-то как и они тоже начал ныть...

----------


## Red307

> Да и не только Польшу, но и разного рода антисоветчиков и просто злобных говнюков, которые мечтают - чтобы кто-то как и они тоже начал ныть...


Чувство юмора - хорошо. Урежут пенсию, смайликами на форуме компенсируете :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Социальные выплаты и пенсии будут проиндексированы, несмотря на падение рубля...

https://ria.ru/20200309/1568337370.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Red307

> Социальные выплаты и пенсии будут проиндексированы, несмотря на падение рубля...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200309/1568337370.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Приятно, что кто-то заметил резкий подъем курса доллара.

----------


## Казанец

> Социальные выплаты и пенсии будут проиндексированы, несмотря на падение рубля...


Да-да. Проиндексировали уже.

----------


## OKA

> Да-да. Проиндексировали уже.


Этот ролик кавер на известный ролик про "запись дубля" и е.х.   :Biggrin: 

Оригинал намного интереснее и познавательнее  :Biggrin: 

Кста, телеведущие смеются не только над экономическими новостями ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## OKA

" Дефицит медицинских масок в аптеках будет устранен в ближайшее время. Об этом 18 марта заявил замминистра промышленности и торговли России Виктор Евтухов. Действительно, самым востребованным товаром в нынешнюю весну стали маски. В Башкирии, например, решили не дожидаться новых поставок и запустили собственное производство многоразовых масок, которые можно и постирать.

    «Если стране надо - надо это выполнить. Скорость увеличиваем. Сейчас пока производим по три тысячи в день, но планируем выйти до 10 тысяч», - рассказала технолог швейного производства Светлана Утяшева.

Во время паники вокруг коронавируса активную работу начал черный фармацевтический бизнес. Перекупщики выставляют объявления в интернете на маски с завышенными ценами.

Кто-то рекомендует воспользоваться случаем и сделать маску самому. Стилисты, например, воспользовались ситуацией и придумали варианты защитных средств со стразами и цветочными аппликациями.

    «Ходить в обычной маске - это все-таки очень угнетающе, приводит в состояние стресса, паники, а когда ты видишь человека с распускающимися цветами, сразу возникают идеи о весне», - рассказала блогер Анна Абрамова..."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...933-31UWF.html

Без паники !

Но таки хотелось бы прикупить мальца масочек, раз обещают, что всё ещё впереди))

А то что-то в аптеках днём с огнём)) А в сетевых магазах, как раз идёт торговля всякими модными "дизайнерскими" намордниками за много купилок ))

чОрные маски занедорого - наше фсё))

----------


## OKA

Ну вот зачем это всё, тем более, когда до юбилея всего ничего по времени осталось :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5726194.html

----------


## OKA

> Прикольно. Сегодня *впервые* с утра в местных новостях список поездов и авиарейсов *из Москвы*, пассажирам которых надо срочно обратиться за диагностикой коронавируса. Даты рейсов аж начиная с 8 марта. То есть вирус выпустили-таки из Москвы во всю остальную страну, где медицины практически просто нет. Сегодня с утра по своим стариковским делам заходил в поликлинику: у дверей дикая толпа, меряют температуру на входе единственным прибором на всю поликлинику. Что там голикова вякала насчёт обеспеченности оборудованием? Одновременно вся страна зачищается от мобильных бригад вирусологов. Аж целыми караванами самолётов вывозят из страны, чтобы боролись с вирусом в странах НАТО. Спецоперация? Откуда приказ поступил? Из Брюсселя? Из Вашингтона? А подпрыгивающие офицеры взяли под козырёк.


Ну дык чО там у Вас, в поликлинике? Прыгают офицеры?)) С " дикой толпой у дверей" ?))




> ..То есть вирус выпустили-таки из Москвы во всю остальную страну... Спецоперация? Откуда приказ поступил? Из Брюсселя? Из Вашингтона? ..


Стопудова  :Cool:   :Biggrin: 

Почему только местечковые борцуны "за всё хорошее",  вирусню "маскофской" не назвали ? ))

----------


## Let_nab

> Познавательно :....


Персонаж никчемный, о чём кстати сама и говорит в этом видео, что "я человек полувоенный", соответственно - своего мнения нет и что скажут, в частности, поддержать партию жулья - она тут же и рубанулась, за что получила с барского стола. Поэтому толкового она ничего не сказала и не сделала сама. 
Тем более находясь в Госдуме, поддерживая своих кураторов, на должностях: Председателя комиссии ГД по контролю за достоверностью сведений о доходах об имуществе и обязательствах имущественного характера представляемых депутатами ГД; Заместителя председателя комитета ГД по безопасности и противодействию коррупции; Член комиссии ГД по рассмотрению расходов федерального бюджета, направленных на обеспечение национальной обороны нацбезопасности и правоохранительной деятельности. 
Кто-нибудь и когда-нибудь слышали о её работе, ну кроме этого балагана с кино Матильда про Николашку и этими фиктивными наследниками Романовых? Нет.

При этом в сети она обсуждалась, в частности на форумах в Крыму. Естественно, что там её целенаправленно поливали с украинской стороны, но у них примитивщина и всё ограничивалось банальными оскорблениями. Однако были и вполне аргументированные посты со ссылками от местных крымчан, и даже пострадавших. В частности, были ссылки на сайт Суда, где есть в открытом доступе документы судов, в частности речь идёт об украинских судах Крыма. Так там прикольные документы, где участником со стороны обвинения-прокуратуры фигурирует эта персона, которая и была на должности в прокуратуре. Причём она была конкретным участником репрессий против пророссийски настроенных жителей Крыма. Люди получали от реальных сроков до штрафов благодаря ей - за вот эти все пришитые ей "экстремизмы", "сепаратизмы" и пророссийские настроения. При этом эта персона по "крымскойвесне" - резко переобулась и тут же сама стала экстремистской, сепаратистской и сторонницей России. Люди возмущены тем, что судимости у них остались, требуют реабилитации, к ней обращались (когда её главой прокуратуры Крыма назначили) - а она типа не при делах... 

Это такой же пустой персонаж как Валя-космонавт. Которая годами сидела-сидела тихо и ровно в ГД, никто никогда от неё ничего не слышал, а потом видимо ей кураторы сказали, что пора отработать пайку и отправили с речью на трибуну, где та еле выговаривая слова прочитала всё с этой бумажки...

----------


## Let_nab

Владимир Маяковский 

*Кому и на кой ляд целовальный обряд*
(на тему коронавируса)

Верующий крестьянин или неверующий,
надо или не надо, но всегда норовит выполнять обряды.

В церковь упираются или в красный угол,
крестятся, пялят глаза, — а потом норовят облизать друг друга,
или лапу поповскую, или образа.

Шел через деревню прыщастый калека.
Калеке б этому — нужен лекарь.
А калека фыркает: «Поможет бог».
Остановился у образа — и в образ чмок.
Присосался к иконе долго и сильно.
И пока выпячивал губищи грязные,
с губищ на образ вползла бациллина —
заразная, посидела малость и заразмножалась.

А через минуту, гуляя ради первопрестольного праздника,
Вавила Грязнушкин, стоеросовый дядя,
остановился и закрестился у иконы грязненькой.
Покончив с аллилуями, будто вошь, в икону
Вавила вцепился поцелуями,
да так сильно, что за фалды не оторвешь.
Минут пять бациллы переползали 
с иконы на губу Вавилы.
Помолился и понес бациллы Грязнушкин.
Радостный идет, аж сияют веснушки!
Идет.
         
Из-за хаты перед Вавилою встала Маша —
Вавилина милая.
Ради праздника, не на шутку
впился Вавила губами в Машутку.
Должно быть, с дюжину, бацилла за бациллой,
переползали в уста милой.
Вавила сияет, аж глазу больно,
вскорости свадьбу рисует разум.

Навстречу — кум.
«Облобызаемся по случаю престольного!»
Облобызались, и куму передал заразу.

Пришел домой, семью скликал
и всех перелобызал — от мала до велика;
до того разлобызался в этом году,
что даже пса Полкана лобызнул на ходу.
В общей сложности, ни много ни мало —
слушайте, на слово веря, —
человек полтораста налобызал он
и одного зверя.

А те заразу в свою очередь
передали — кто — мамаше,
кто — сыну, кто — дочери.

Через день ночью проснулся Вавила,
будто губу ему колесом придавило.
Глянул в зеркало. Крестная сила!
От уха до уха губу перекосило.

А уже и мамаша зеркало ищет.
«Что это, — говорит, — как гора, губища?»
Один за другим выползает родич.
У родичей губы галоши вроде.
Вид у родичей — не родичи, а уродичи.
Полкан — и тот рыча
перекатывается и рвет губу сплеча.
Лизнул кота. Болезнь ту передал коту.
Мяукает кот, пищит и носится.
Из-за губы не видно переносицы.

К утру взвыло всё село —
полсела в могилы свело.
Лишь пес да кот выжили еле.
И то — окривели.

Осталось от деревни только человек двадцать —
не верили, не прикладывались и не желали лобызаться.
Через год объяснил доктор один им,
что село переболело нарывом лошадиным.

Крестьяне (и горожане!), коль вывод не сделаете сами —
вот он: у образов не стойте разинями,
губой не елозьте грязными образами,
не христосуйтесь — и не будете
кобылогубыми образинами.

----------


## Let_nab

*Что-то напоминает!?*

----------


## Казанец

Полезные советы:

----------


## Казанец

Прогнозы еженедельника "Военно-промышленный курьер":

----------


## Avia M

Президент России Владимир Путин знает о мозаике с его изображением в строящемся храме Вооруженных сил РФ, но считает, что пока рано таким образом давать оценку его работе.

https://tass.ru/politika/8338855?utm...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Достойный ответ доброжелателям... :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

*Информационный бюллетень Министерства обороны Российской Федерации по недопущению распространения новой коронавирусной инфекции (по состоянию на 30 апреля 2020 г.)*

1. Эпидемиологическая обстановка в Вооруженных Силах

В рамках борьбы с возникновением и распространением новой коронавирусной инфекции во всех воинских частях и организациях военного ведомства ежедневно проводятся профилактические и диагностические мероприятия с личным составом, а также дезинфекция транспорта, служебных и жилых помещений, материальных средств.
Развернуты 5554 стационарных контрольных пунктов термометрии и сформированы оперативные группы по мониторингу и оперативному реагированию.
Для диагностики развёрнуты 23 специализированные лаборатории, способные в сутки проводить до 11,5 тест-исследований.
Для изоляции лиц, контактировавших с больными коронавирусной инфекцией, и наблюдения за ними сформировано 182 обсервационных центра на 30 тысяч пациентов.

В военных госпиталях подготовлено 6 745 мест для возможного лечения инфицированных военнослужащих.
Для своевременного лечения инфекционных больных подготовлено к развёртыванию 7 мобильных подразделений на 700 мест. Выделено 86 врачебно-сестринских бригад.
Весь личный состав Вооруженных Сил РФ по прибытию на службу в обязательном порядке проходит медицинский осмотр с замером температуры тела.

2. Военными медиками в органах военного управления, объединениях, соединениях, воинских частях и организациях Минобороны России по мере поступления тест-систем проводится превентивное сплошное тестирование военнослужащих и гражданского персонала.

В ходе сплошного тестирования в Вооруженных Силах РФ в период с марта по 30 апреля с.г. установлено 1068 военнослужащих с положительными результатами, из которых проходят лечение:

в госпиталях Минобороны России – 342 чел.
в изоляторах по месту службы – 250 чел.
в лечебных учреждениях системы гражданского здравоохранения – 10 чел.
изолированы на дому – 466 чел.
выздоровело – 109 чел. (за весь период).

Все военнослужащие с положительными результатами тестирования находятся под постоянным наблюдением военных медиков. Из них: в тяжелом состоянии – 2 чел. (в т.ч. 1 чел. на искусственной вентиляции легких (ИВЛ)), в состоянии средней тяжести – 11 чел.; остальные – без симптомов заболевания.

2.1 Количество военнослужащих, в том числе курсантов и слушателей, в высших военных учебных заведениях с положительными результатами тестирования 1140 чел., из которых проходят лечение:

в госпиталях Минобороны России – 413 чел.
в изоляторах по месту службы– 600 чел.
в лечебных учреждениях системы гражданского здравоохранения – 13 чел.
изолированы на дому – 114 чел.
выздоровело – 2 чел.
Состояние здоровья нормальное, без симптоматических проявлений.

2.2. Количество преподавателей и воспитанников довузовских учебных заведений с положительными результатами тестирования 283 чел., из которых проходят лечение:

в госпиталях Минобороны России – 26 чел.
в изоляторах учебных заведений – 0 чел.
в лечебных учреждениях системы гражданского здравоохранения – 10 чел.
в домах отдыха Минобороны России – 247 чел
выздоровело – 1 чел.
Состояние здоровья нормальное, без симптоматических проявлений.

2.3 Инфицированных среди гражданского персонала Вооруженных Сил РФ - 285 чел., которые проходят лечение:

в госпиталях Минобороны России – 30 чел.
в лечебных учреждениях системы гражданского здравоохранения – 32 чел.
изолированы на дому – 210 чел.
в домах отдыха Минобороны России – 13 чел.
выздоровело – 10 чел. (за весь период).

4. Строительство многофункциональных медицинских центров Минобороны России

В соответствии с поручением Президента Российской Федерации с 19 марта осуществляется строительство, оснащение необходимым медицинским оборудованием и ввод в эксплуатацию 16 многофункциональных медицинских центров Минобороны России на территории военных госпиталей Западного (6 центров), Южного (3 центра), Центрального (3 центра) и Восточного (4 центра) военных округов емкостью 1600 мест.
По состоянию на 30 апреля построены и переданы в эксплуатацию 8 многофункциональных медицинских центров (Нижний Новгород, Одинцово Московской обл., Подольск, Смоленск, Волгоград, Новосибирск, Уссурийск и Оренбург).
До 15 мая будут введены в строй 8 медицинских центров.

NB! Один из них как раз у нас после майских праздников должны открыть.

5. Мероприятия по дезинфекции с привлечением войск радиационной, химической и биологической защиты

На территории Российской Федерации:

Московский гарнизон:

Сводным подразделением по дезинфекции обработано 110 самолетов ВТА и 1203,6 тонн грузов, прибывших из эпидемически неблагополучных районов.

Подразделениями войск РХБ защиты проведена дезинфекция 365 единиц техники и 7115,7 кв.м. помещений. Всего (нарастающим итогом) обработано 5982 ед. техники и 206323,2 кв.м. помещений.

В военных округах:

В военных округах силами и средствами войск РХБ защиты продолжается дезинфекция объектов военной и гражданской инфра*структуры.

К выполнению дезинфекционных мероприятий в воен*ных округах и СФ привлекалось: личного состава - 1 602 чел.; ВВСТ -422 ед., продезинфицировано 1913 объектов (674 819 кв.м).

(Всего обработано 69 599 объекта (9 079 777,2 кв.м).

Силами подразделений войск РХБ защиты проведена дезинфекция объектов и территорий 3 ВУЗ МО РФ:

Казанское высшее танковое командное училище (г. Казань) (6000 кв.м.);

филиал Нахимовского военно- морского училища г. Мурманск (6752 кв.м);

учебный центр Тюменского высшего военно*инженерного командного училища (п. Озеро Андреевское, Тюменская область) (1200 кв.м.);

Соединениями и воинскими частями войск РХБ защиты военных округов и Северного флота оказана помощь в проведении профилактической дезинфекции на 12 предприятиях ОПК:

ЗВО - 2 («Ярославский моторный завод», г. Ярославль; АО « ОДК КЛИМОВ», г. Санкт-Петербург)',
ЮВО - 8 (АО «Федеральный научно-производственный центр Титан-Баррикады», г. Волгоград; ОАО «275 авиационный ремонтный завод», г. Краснодар; «570 АРЗ» филиал АО «218 АРЗ», г. Ейск; ФГУП «РНИИРС», г. Ростов-на-Дону; АО «НТП Авиатест», г. Ростов-на-Дону; АО «ПКП ИРИС», г. Ростов-на-Дону; АО «ВНИИ Градиент», г. Ростов-на-Дону; ПАО «ТАНКТ им. Г.М. Бериева», г. Таганрог);
ВВО - 1 (ОАО «Центр судоремонта «Дальзавод»);
СФ – 1 (АО «Промышленные технологии», г. Северодвинск).
Всего (нарастающим итогом) обработано 105 предприятий ОПК.

Подразделениями войск РХБ защиты военных округов проведена профилактическая дезинфекция на 101 объекте гражданской инфра*структуры: ЗВО - 7; ЮВО - 17; СФ - 77.

В резерве для оказания помощи субъектам Российской Федерации находятся 5 бригадных и 12 полковых сводных отрядов.

В соответствии с решением Президента Российской Федерации, более 220 военнослужащих-специалистов войск РХБ защиты и военных медиков оказывают содействие в борьбе с распространением COVID-19 иностранным государствам.

http://mil.ru/covid/bulletins.htm - полностью по ссылке

Стоит отметить, что пока нет информации что болезнь как-то повлияла на критические элементы военной инфраструктуры, как это уже произошло в США или Франции.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Госдума приняла закон о создании единого федерального информационного регистра сведений о россиянах.
В базе будут указаны ФИО, дата рождения и смерти, пол, семейное положение, гражданство, а также информация, подтверждающая эти сведения. Всего в базе будет содержаться более 30 видов сведений о человеке.

https://ria.ru/20200521/1571799110.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Медицинское освидетельствование Ефремова. Помимо алкоголя в его крови обнаружены следи кокаина и каннабиса.
 
https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5933653.html

----------


## Red307

> Медицинское освидетельствование Ефремова. Помимо алкоголя в его крови обнаружены следи кокаина и каннабиса.
>  
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5933653.html


Товарищ спился окончательно. Рано или поздно этим бы кончилось

----------


## OKA

https://www.rbc.ru/technology_and_me...=amp_full-link

Нормальные такие субсидии, не голодает там публика))

----------


## Let_nab

Я не защищаю Ефремова. Да и тема его осуждения, за его преступление, является отдельной. Я никогда не был поклонником его искусства, тем более некоторые его роли для меня просто омерзительны по сути своей, так как они политизированы и проплачены, что человек чести их просто бы не играл. По мне, так вся его «гениальность таланта» заключалась в игре самого себя, только в разных сценических костюмах – будь то алкаша\ханурика из классики в кафтане, или милиционера и офицера-фронтовика в мундире.

Но суть не в том — виноват ли он. Конечно — виноват.

Безумная распущенность и гнилая мораль — садиться пьяным и под наркотой за руль.
Но не на этом я хочу заостриться сейчас.

Обратите внимание — именно сейчас вы увидите ТОРЖЕСТВО ЗАКОНА. То самое торжество закона, которое стало мифом за последние годы демократии и свободы в нашей стране.

Мы уже и забыли — что это такое — Закон. Вот сейчас вспомним.

Все будет по правилам. По Уголовному Кодексу. С нужной статьей. С прокурором и адвокатом, не пародиями на оных. Причём, как сейчас стало известно, что с лучшими и дорогущими адвокатами типа Добровинского со стороны потерпевшего(который ни в жизнь не смог бы такого потянуть). Будет всё как в лучшем и показательном советском сериале про нашу милицию "Следствие ведут знатоки".

Обратили внимание, что никто не надевал на преступника в неадекватном состоянии и убившего человека наручники? Не было заламывания рук, дубинок, не было – «мордой в асфальт» и топтание лежащего человека… Преступник свободно ходил по месту ДТП, курил, а полиция даже не обращала на него внимание, приехали приятели преступника, они свободно общались, люди снимали на камеры и только потом один из полицейских учтиво под локоток провёл убийцу к служебному автомобилю и посадил на заднее сидение, где тот заснул. Ещё бы красную дорожку проложили! Очень показательны слова Ефремова, которые он сказал на видео: «Я его вылечу. Я не доктор, но денег у меня дох***».

Далее, потом в полицейском участке, все на улице увидели, как преступник выглянул в окно, был без наручников и свободно покуривал (хотя и нервно) сигаретку. Как так?! Почему не «в обезьяннике», куда обычно закрывают простых людей и не дают им не только курить, но и зачастую вызвать врача? Простых людей замыкают за решётку даже просто "установить личность", при отсутствии каких-либо намёков на их преступление.

И никто не будет подменять пробы, никто не подбросит наркоту или патроны. И никто не вколет в печень трупа алкоголь. И судья выслушает свидетелей (неслыханно, да?) И примет во внимание их показания (тоже неслыханно). Следователи и прокуратура сработает чётко и без проволочек.
Все будет правильно. Морально. И по Закону. Мы все увидим какая у нас учтивая и уважительная к гражданам полиция. Мы все увидим какой у нас гуманный Закон!

Потому что закон для таких, как Ефремов.
И только для них.
А было бы всё так гуманно и нежно, если бы наоборот — Ефремов пострадал? Как думаете? Покуривал бы так вольно преступник на домашнем аресте?

Или ошибаюсь? Может глаза, увидевшие происходящую реальность, врут? Может что-то совсем не так и реальность другая?

Очень жаль.
И несчастного Сергея Захарова — тоже. Его родным искреннее соболезнование.
…
Навеяло по мыслям Павла Грудинина…

----------


## OKA

> При Шойгу появилась Юнармия - при проведении такого рода торжественных мероприятий ныне это в порядке вещей. А разве при СССР дети в форме и с автоматами не стояли в почётном карауле в День Великой Победы и другие государственные праздники.


Насчёт юнармии тяжело пока что-то сказать сейчас определённо- с момента создания относительно немного времени прошло. Ну а так-то организации скаутского типа в приличных государствах просто обязаны присутствовать))

Главное, чтобы не ограничивались показухой,  и не становились"тихими заводями" и синекурами для "вышедших в тираж" персонажей, как часто случалось в недавнем прошлом))




> https://ashukino24.ru/education/ashu...yunarmiya.html


Кста, вот да, насчёт начальных знаний по медицине - это правильно) 

Обж не смогло заменить  НВП, в большинстве случаев. Должны быть спец. курсы, для такого рода дисциплин, причём желательно в подростковом возрасте это проходить, для начала))

----------


## OKA

И другие новости))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Познавательное мнение :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5289361.html

Фотки по тэгу.

----------


## Let_nab

*Минобороны изобрело служебную тайну*

Разработанные Министерством обороны поправки к закону «Об обороне», которыми вводится новый вид тайны, опубликованы 14 августа для антикоррупционной экспертизы на федеральном портале нормативных правовых актов regulation.ru.

*Этим актом предлагается ввести новый вид тайны — «служебную тайну в области обороны», не совпадающую с государственной тайной, но «распространение которой может нанести вред обороноспособности государства».*

При этом кроме гостайны к служебной тайне нельзя отнести сведения, в отношении которых Россия взяла международные обязательства по их открытому обмену.
Кроме того, речь идет о сведениях о чрезвычайных происшествиях и катастрофах, угрожающих безопасности и здоровью граждан; сведениях о нарушениях прав и свобод человека и гражданина; сведениях о нарушении законности должностными лицами; информации, затрагивающей права и обязанности человека; информации о правовом положении органов власти; о состоянии окружающей среды и «иной» информации, определенной федеральными законами.

Перечень такой информации составит Минобороны вместе с командованиями родов войск и другими воинскими формированиями. Военнослужащие, другие служащие Минобороны и гражданские лица из числа тех, кому была доверена эта тайна, будут нести за распространение такой информации дисциплинарную и административную ответственность, для чего в Дисциплинарный устав и Кодекс об административных правонарушениях будут внесены поправки.

Ранее в июле по инициативе ФСБ были приняты поправки, вводящие понятие профессиональной тайны, которая также не является государственной. Но инициатива Минобороны значительно прозрачнее, и в отличие от ФСБ установлен весьма обширный перечень информации, которая не может быть отнесена к примерно аналогичной новой тайне.

Пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков на запрос «Ведомостей» о поддержке Кремлем начатой ФСБ и продолженной Минобороны тенденции на засекречивание информации, не являющейся гостайной, не ответил. Также не получен ответ на вопрос, поддержит ли Кремль аналогичные инициативы других ведомств, например МВД.
Причина инициативы Минобороны фактически раскрыта в пояснительной записке, опубликованной на федеральном портале правовых актов.

Там говорится, что из-за отсутствия понятия служебной тайны «в средствах массовой информации организациями Российской Федерации периодически размещается служебная информация, касающаяся организации обороны государства в части создания вооружения и военной техники, финансового состояния и хозяйственной деятельности и т. п.».
По сути, речь идет о том, говорит источник в оборонной промышленности, что никакого наказания за распространение того, что имеет гриф «Для служебного пользования» (ДСП), нет и этот пробел решили исправить.

При этом закрытие информации о закупках вооружений на сайтах госзакупок осуществлялось иными актами, тут же речь, как и у ФСБ, идет о правке ведомственного закона, отмечает он.

Целью этой инициативы, очевидно, является не только ограничение распространения документов с грифом ДСП, но и борьба с разного рода заявлениями со стороны представителей промышленности и гражданских ведомств о разработке и испытаниях разного рода вооружений.

*ПС: Так что, любители понарассказать-пообсуждать в какую сторону правильно гайки на самолёте закручивать - придётся думать мозгами, а то посодют "за разглашение служебной тайны способной нанести вред государству" - если растрепете направление закручивания!
Поэтому либо трепитесь о сиськах или про вероятного противника с политикой (про Путина только хорошее, иначе - экстримизЪм!).*

----------


## Avia M

> вводится новый вид тайны


Успели... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Это те люди, которые жалуются на госпропаганду, тут они перепропагандонили всех.


https://ria.ru/20200822/vrach-157614...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

Ещё на тему пропаганды познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6115927.html

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

"Русофобствующего "профессора" Гасана Гусейнова, называвшего русский язык "клоачным", по-тихому уволили из ВШЭ.
Информацию эту уже подтвердили в ВШЭ https://www.ridus.ru/news/335558, заявив, что "у него закончился контракт...". 

Линки по теме :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6136544.html

----------


## Let_nab

> "Русофобствующего "профессора" Гасана Гусейнова, называвшего русский язык "клоачным", по-тихому уволили из ВШЭ.
> Информацию эту уже подтвердили в ВШЭ https://www.ridus.ru/news/335558, заявив, что "у него закончился контракт...". 
> 
> Линки по теме :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6136544.html


Скоро Путин его наградит орденом или медалью за заслуги перед Отечеством. Это ведь традиция - насрал на Россию - получи наградку. Наверно он уже где-то в Министерстве работает на шоколадной должности!? По типу Сердюкова и подобных... 
У нас все такие герои заслужено получили награды от Президента России. Можно перечислить даже несколько фамилий по памяти как Веня - медаль ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством» II степени, Познер - орден "За заслуги перед Оечеством".., Горбатый, ну и куча из элиты непонятно вообще за что типа Филя и Алла...
И вот тут на днях триумф заслуженных людей пополнили новенькие, к примеру - Артемий Лебедев. Путин наградил его медалью ордена «За заслуги перед Отечеством».
Напомню заслуги Тёмы:
- https://lenta.ru/news/2020/08/19/lebedev_sculpture/
*"Артемий Лебедев посчитал скульптуру «Родина-мать» уродской"*. По словам Лебедева, *«это такая хрень, которую один раз поставили и она является символом»*. Дизайнер посчитал, что из-за такой известности ее теперь нельзя снести, и поэтому скульптуру «будут вечно поддерживать, до скончания веков». *«На вид уродская, это просто старческий маразм позднесоветский»*, — добавил он. Лебедев заметил, что посещал скульптуру, и единственным ее достоинством можно считать вид, который открывается с вершины монумента.

Браво! Заслужил! Как его заслуги Путин заметил, рассмотрел и достойно оценил? А сколько ещё подобных заслуг, из потока подобных, не оценено наградами президента!?

Непонятен сам подход к этой теме. А почему тогда Навального травят и чмырят? Его давно пора наградить! К примеру, он ведь тут при голосовании за изменения Конституции оскорбил ветерана войны. А его не наградили. Хотя, наверно этот ветеран "не тот из всех, кого можно оскорблять"!?

Уродский педораскрас волос.

----------


## Let_nab

Кстати, это вот любителям пообсуждать служебные темы "правильности закручивания гаек":

*Военный историк-любитель Андрей Жуков приговорен к 12,5 годам лишения свободы*

Московский городской суд приговорил 8 сентября к *12,5 года лишения свободы с отбыванием в колонии строгого режима капитана Вооруженных сил России в запасе и военного историка Андрея Жукова*, признав его виновным в государственной измене, сообщил корреспондент ТАСС из зала суда.

Судья Андрей Суворов вел процесс в закрытом режиме, и была оглашена лишь вводная и резолютивная части приговора, так как в судебном процессе фигурировали материалы с грифом «Совершенно секретно». Ст. 275 «государственная измена» предусматривает наказание сроком от 12 до 20 лет.

Жуков был арестован в июне 2018 г. Согласно ст. 72 УК, срок содержания под стражей засчитывается осужденным по ст. 275 из расчета день за день. Прокурор запросил для Жукова наказание в размере 17 лет лишения свободы. Адвокат Жукова Евгений Смирнов отказался говорить «Ведомостям», признал ли его подзащитный вину, и сообщать иные детали, связанные с уголовным делом.

*Жуков, по словам одного из участников военно-исторических интернет-форумов, переписывавшегося с ним, интересовался историей российских и советских воинских частей, организационно-штатными структурами и другими вопросами. В Российской армии он служил в мотострелковых частях и уволился в запас в звании капитана*, после чего работал в логистической фирме, говорит собеседник «Ведомостей».

Несмотря на стесненные жизненные обстоятельства, продолжает он, Жуков много работал в военных архивах. За собранную им историческую информацию авторы ряда книг выражали ему благодарность, продолжает он, в сознательную попытку государственной измены никто из его коллег-историков не верит.

В августе 2018 г. издание «Медуза» опубликовало о деле Жукова статью, в которой сообщалось о вероятной связи его дела с делом о госизмене жителя Севастополя Евгения Янко, осужденного в апреле 2018 г. за педофилию к 19 годам лишения свободы, а в июне 2020 г. — к 10 годам лишения свободы за госизмену (по совокупности приговоров его срок, по данным «Коммерсанта», составил 22 года лишения свободы). Как сообщал «Коммерсантъ», Янко передавал представителям иностранных государств «сведения о месте дислокации воинских частей Российской Федерации, действительных наименованиях воинских частей, раскрыл штатную численность, наличие вооружений, военной спецтехники с указанием номенклатуры».

По сведениям «Медузы», *Жукова могли подозревать в предоставлении информации о наименованиях и дислокации воинских частей сайтам и на форумах*, которые создал Янко для сбора информации о российских Вооруженных силах.
По словам еще одного из знакомых с Жуковым, в начале 2010-х гг. Жуков допрашивался по делу о разглашении гостайны, по которому полковник российских Вооруженных сил Сергей Черепанов был осужден к 1,5 года колонии-поселения за разглашение сведений о передислокации и организационно-штатных мероприятиях в Российской армии в ходе военной реформы 2009−2010 гг.

- -https://news.mail.ru/incident/43285675/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

> Кстати, это вот любителям пообсуждать служебные темы "правильности закручивания гаек"...


Эти вещи регламентируются законодательством РФ. 

Есть оправдывающие  факты по историку? Дополняйте на соотв. ресурсах госорганов)) 

Ну если некоторые сабжи не прекратят лить помои  "портянками текстов" на первое лицо государства, на технических форумах, к ним тоже могут возникнуть вопросы у "закручивателей гаек"))) 

Но к больным и борцунам это не относится)) Работа у них такая)) 

А вдруг они ещё и за" наших", просто "под прикрытием")) За всё, такскать, хорошее)) 

А что касается больного из немецкой больницы, то там, судя по разным текстам в сми, весьма тёмная история " спора хозяйствующих субъектов", ко всему прочему.


Кста)) 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6157374.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Эти вещи регламентируются законодательством РФ. 
> Есть оправдывающие  факты по историку? Дополняйте на соотв. ресурсах госорганов))


Без сомнения!
Однако судя по нескудеющему потоку осуждённых, профессиональные технари - самопровозглашённые историки или бизнесмены, этого не понимают. Поэтому это надо напоминать и можно даже просто пообсуждать, с примерами из жизни.  




> Ну если некоторые сабжи не прекратят лить помои  "портянками текстов" на первое лицо государства, на технических форумах, к ним тоже могут возникнуть вопросы у "закручивателей гаек")))


Ведь ответ на эту проблему строчкой выше был: "Эти вещи регламентируются законодательством РФ." Вот к примеру, поэтому термин "помои" уже рассматривается не просто как абстрактный художественный образ, а как непосредственное слово с прямым фразеологическим значением - оскорбления. 
А обсуждение без оскорбления, с частным мнением, использованием предоставленного и защищаемого законом права человека - свободой слова - таки пожалуйста. И это даже не нарушает правил форума, так как первые лица государства и подчинённые им другие руководящие должностные лица, как и исполнитель - по-закону ответственны за любые в частности технические вопросы, их решение, реализацию, организацию, их обеспечение, ну и сам технический процесс эксплуатации. Без человеческого фактора - нет никакого технического не то что форума, но и техники. Вот можно перефразировать слова советского Наркома Кагановича, что мол у каждого технического вопроса или проблемы есть свои фамилия имя и должность. И это правильно!
А вот закручивателям гаек попытка запретить или ущемить защищённое законом право человека без оснований  - банально глупо. Критика власти не запрещена законом, оскорбление - запрещено. Если у нас Россия правовое государство - то это руководство для исполнительной власти, а если нет, то уж тогда это не власть, а незаконный режим, который даже свои законы не соблюдает. 
Так что в этом, у отдельных сабжей, всё в рамках законодательства и просто здравого смысла, без пикетов, флагов, помощи из-за границы и методичек.
Более того, что важно - когда высказывание и обсуждение (не только первого лица государства) изложено конкретно, на фактах - то это по-делу всё и не пустословие.  




> Но к больным и борцунам это не относится)) Работа у них такая)) 
> А вдруг они ещё и за" наших", просто "под прикрытием")) За всё, такскать, хорошее)) 
> А что касается больного из немецкой больницы, то там, судя по разным текстам в сми, весьма тёмная история " спора хозяйствующих субъектов", ко всему прочему.
> Кста))


А это интересная и острая тема.
Тёмная история - это больше про джедаев и всяких ведьм. Тут всё как ясный день! Есть мнение, что отравление  ̶т̶а̶р̶а̶к̶а̶н̶а̶  было сделано самими хозяевами, как принесение в жертву уже не пешки (как со скрипалями), а уже слона - даст резонанс побольше. 
Но это никак не отменяет бездарности наших первых лиц, которые кроме того как прекратить покупать помидоры, но наподдать побольше газу и нефти с ракетами по дешёвке со скидками - ничего не могут... И поэтому тут больше наши своей слепой глупостью и непрофессионализмом пытаются "ловить чёрную кошку в тёмной комнате". Поэтому это всё побасенки о "тёмном" идут от Кремля, как очередное оправдание их тупости типа то НАТО им козни строит, то Ленин под них бомбу подложил, то лодка сама взорвалась, самолёт сам упал и люди сами сгорели..., а пенсионеры сами себе пенсию урезали и подняли пенсионный возраст...

----------


## OKA

Пообсуждайте, конечно))

Полезные скрины тож))

Кста)) 

Тема закрыта

----------


## Let_nab

Вот есть что обсуждать:

Вчера Путин наградил за заслуги перед Отечеством заслуженного человечище - Лебедева, а сегодня внезапно в новостях "ФСБ начала проверку высказываний дизайнера Лебедева"! О как! Ну никак не угомонятся люди и жалуются, и жалуются, недовольства против заслуженных людей отмеченных президентом высказывают, обсуждают заслуженных людей и президентов. Так бы наградил Путин и ни ФСБ, ни надзорный за соблюдением законов орган как прокуратура, и никто из власти даже и не пошевелился бы. 
Так нет! Председатель совета старейшин черкесской культурной диаспоры в Москве и член исполкома Международной черкесской ассоциации Юрий Агирбов обратился с просьбой проверить и возбудить. И ведь надо проверять и возбуждать! Ведь не простой человек обратился. Тем более 282 статья... ИМХО - стопудово не найдут крамолы..., но пожурят заслуженного...

РИА Новости
*ФСБ начала проверку высказываний дизайнера Лебедева, рассказал адвокат*

- https://news.mail.ru/incident/43331100/?frommail=1

СБ проводит доследственную проверку высказываний дизайнера Артемия Лебедева по поводу черкесов и памятника «Родина-мать зовет», сообщил РИА Новости адвокат Владимир Слащев.
Юрист рассказал, что с заявлением о возбуждении уголовного дела против Лебедева обратился его доверитель — председатель совета старейшин черкесской культурной диаспоры в Москве и член исполкома Международной черкесской ассоциации Юрий Агирбов.
Претензии связаны с двумя роликами Лебедева на YouTube-канале, выложенными 15 июля и 19 августа этого года. В одном он, как считает заявитель, негативно высказался о черкесах, во втором о памятнике «Родина-мать зовет».
«Мы попросили возбудить уголовное дело по трем статьям 280 (экстремизм), 282 (унижение по национальному признаку) и 354.1 (осквернение символов воинской славы). Заявление отправлено по почте, оно поступило в Управления ФСБ по городу Москве и Московской области в начале сентября», — сказал Слащев.
По его словам, о начале проверки он узнал из СМИ, но по срокам она как раз должна проходить. «Мы ожидаем, что в ближайшее время нас вызовут для дачи пояснений», — добавил адвокат.

----------


## OKA

> Вот есть что обсуждать...


Пообсуждайте, конечно))

И скрины и записи всегда кому нить пригождаются)) 

Вечером в куплетах, утром в газетах))

Кста)) 

https://tass.ru/politika/9435129

----------


## Let_nab

> Пообсуждайте, конечно))
> 
> И скрины и записи всегда кому нить пригождаются)) 
> 
> Вечером в куплетах, утром в газетах))
> 
> Кста)) 
> 
> https://tass.ru/politika/9435129


Прям такое классное наименование: "День тишины!".... Прям как с языка снято! Одних потровили, других постреляли, третьих посадили. Кому шуметь!? 

Кому они нужны эти скины и записи? Сейчас котики и сиськи больше любителей имеют, кому они и нужны. А эта мелочь - даже для дела пришить не пригодится, чтобы обозначить свою деятельность, так как надёжнее просто сфабриковать и пришить, чем сделать дело более весомее и толще.

----------


## OKA

" Следственный Комитет Белоруссии предъявил https://kodeksy-by.com/ugolovnyj_k… обвинения Марии Колесниковой по 361-й статья - публичные призывы к захвату власти и изменению Конституционного строя с использованием средств массовой информации и Интернета. Светит Колесниковой от двух до пяти лет.  Есть немалая вероятность, что если с Батькой не произойдет каких-то форс-мажоров, то Колесникова действительно сядет.

Кроме того, в Белоруссии возбуждено 12 уголовных дел по фактам наезда машин на представителей силовых структур и 48 уголовных дел факту угроз семьях сотрудников МВД, чьи данные попали в открытый доступ. Уже вполне очевидно, что в октябре оппозицией в Белоруссии займутся по полной программе (не ограничиваясь огнем по штабам), текущая информационная подводка и накачка на государственном ТВ, ясно намекают на то, что без последствий участие в организации беспорядков и протестов не останется. Обвинения в сотрудничестве с США, Польшей, Украиной и Литвой, существенно облегчат этот процесс.

То, что Россия открыто и публично поддерживает эти обвинения, ставит прямую вилку так называемым "пророссийским" участникам протестов. Им прямым текстом говорят, что с точки зрения РФ они участвуют в блудняке поддерживаемом и финансируемом США. Если вы действительно "пророссийские", то валите оттуда. Если же вы продолжаете участвовать, то такие "пророссийские граждане" вряд ли будут учитываться в каких-либо раскладах и к ним будут относиться как к "пророссийским участникам майдана".
Это достаточно ясный способ провести водораздел с идентификацией своих и чужих, где никакой третьей стороны нет.
Также, это способ ударить по заявлениям оппозиции, которая заявляет, что она не против России. Промолчать, значит согласится с обвинениями. Оспорить, значит открыто выступить против России. И тот и другой вариант ударят по целостности протеста. 




На встрече с Шойгу, Лукашенко заявил, что:

1. Белоруссия готова идти на дальнейшее укрепление Союзного Государство.

«Я также просил президента России о некоторых типах вооружений. Сказал ему, что, когда вы приедете, мы посмотрим, что нам и где надо реально укрепить в плане Союзного государства. Бояться нечего, мы готовы на это идти.
Последние события показывают, что надо смелее защищать интересы и белорусов, и россиян. Так случилось, что мы в этом плане остались одни, но не самые слабые»

2. Отечество снова было названо общим от Бреста до Владивостока.

«Мы в состоянии удержать ситуацию не только в Беларуси, но и по периметру наших границ. Вы можете не сомневаться в нашей надёжности в плане обороны нашего общего Отечества — от Бреста до Владивостока. Последние события нас ещё больше склоняют к тому, чтобы мы держались вместе и ни в коем случае не удалось забить клин между нами всем тем, кто на это рассчитывал и рассчитывает».

3. На октябрь в Белоруссии намечены еще одни военные учения с участием российских военных. Также обсуждались вопросы поставок Белоруссии новых российских вооружений, так как в Кремле опровергли, что на встрече в Сочи Лукашенко просил у Путина поставок новых вооружений. Эта работа будет идти в рамках взаимодействия российского и белорусского ВПК.

Лукашенко объявил, что все белорусские партии должны пройти перерегистрацию. Очевидно, что пройдут ее не только лишь все. Партийная система в Белоруссии полумертвая, и если есть планы проводить Конституционную реформу и повышать роль партийной системы, то чистка тут необходима под будущее обновление правил игры, к которой допустят ряд вновь созданных партий (возможно 1-2 оппозиционные, но не связанные с Тихановской и США).

МИД Германии снова заявил, что Россия несет ответственность за то, что происходит в Белоруссии и она должна способствовать проведению диалога с белорусской оппозицией под эгидой ОБСЕ. Этот сценарий становится все менее вероятным, так как более всего похоже, что выбран курс на трансформацию политической системы Белоруссии сверху, и делать это будет сам Лукашенко (которого сегодня снова в Кремле назвали легитимным президентом Белоруссии) при поддержке РФ. Общаться будут лишь с той частью оппозиции, которая согласится играть по новым правилам. Тех, кто не согласится, ждут уголовные дела, депортация на Украину или Польшу или же в лучшем для них случае, выдавливание в политический маргинес в обновленной политической системе, которая может быть сформирована в 2021-м году, если с Батькой до этого времени не произойдет каких-либо форс-мажоров и он удержит ситуацию под контролем.
Сам Лукашенко по этому поводу заявляет: "Мы выборы провели, результат получили. На этом точка".

PS. И да. Лукашенко сегодня прямым текстом назвал Украину сателлитом США. Секрет Полишинеля конечно же, но все же.". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6173890.html

----------


## OKA

Ибо нех))

https://youtu.be/7_sAJSGcjNg

Какая-то проплаченная "акция" малолетних (30-ти летней давности пр-ва) сабжей. 

Похоже на заказуху, для поддержания "накала" протестов польско-литовско-амерской "оппозиции")) 

Ну теперь им отсыпют печеньков из-за бугра)) Пирогов и пышек, а дома люлей и шишек))

----------


## Avia M

> Лидер КПРФ Геннадий Зюганов считает российского оппозиционера Алексея Навального «молодым Ельциным, только трезвым»


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/452075...medium=desktop

Коли так, ожидаем очередной "навальный-центр"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про Чапаева, булкохрустов, переименования, бандерштат, и Войку))  :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6275294.html





> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/452075...medium=desktop
> 
> Коли так, ожидаем очередной "навальный-центр"...


В "шарите-центре" ?  :Biggrin: 

https://chs-charite.de/  Там бывали многие известные иностранцы)) 

Кто следующий?)) Колхозница?

Эта может :Biggrin: 

Эвон как разошлась в своём " ультиматуме")) 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6275017.html

----------


## Let_nab

*В какое будущее устремлена Россия при Путине?*

----------


## OKA

Вопросы... 

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/13595605.html

----------


## Avia M

Голосование по вопросу установки памятника на Лубянской площади запустят 25 февраля на нескольких площадках.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/470180...medium=desktop

Интересно. Вернуть на место прежнее...

----------


## OKA

> Голосование по вопросу установки памятника на Лубянской площади запустят 25 февраля на нескольких площадках.
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/470180...medium=desktop
> 
> Интересно. Вернуть на место прежнее...


Было бы нормально))

----------


## OKA

> Голосование по вопросу установки памятника на Лубянской площади запустят 25 февраля на нескольких площадках.
> 
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/470180...medium=desktop
> 
> Интересно. Вернуть на место прежнее...



https://gmorder.livejournal.com/1366...ments#comments

Всё, что нужно знать про "электронные голосования" и "опросы населения" )) 

Из каментов :

"Не садитесь играть с шулерами") 

Подобное проворачивали с "Имя России". 

Ну т.е. изначальную идею по возврату  памятника Ф. Э. Д. на его историческое место, с которого его вроде и незаконно убрали, подменили противопоставлением другой исторической личности, тоже заслуженной. 
Просто, выгодно удобно)) 

Мало места в РФ  :Biggrin:  
Стройте новые населённые пункты, улицы и площади. Называйте их своими именами, или любыми не противозаконными или неприличными. 

Те же поползновения с географическими переименованиями  и "дикамунизацией". Дохрена бывших республик СССР запроцветало после национальных "дикамунизаций"? Что-то в передовиках капитализьма не замечены  :Biggrin: 

А тем временем в КНР  :

https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3199658.html

Вот и ещё мнения :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6583116.html

----------


## Avia M

> Всё, что нужно знать про "электронные голосования" и "опросы населения" ))


Собянин объявил о приостановке голосования об установке на Лубянке монумента Невскому или Дзержинскому. Опрос превратился в противостояние, в то время как памятники «должны не раскалывать, а объединять общество»...

https://www.rbc.ru/society/26/02/202...medium=desktop

Неожиданно. :Confused:  https://youtu.be/VvoEWRDmo28

----------


## OKA

> Собянин объявил о приостановке голосования об установке на Лубянке монумента Невскому или Дзержинскому. Опрос превратился в противостояние, в то время как памятники «должны не раскалывать, а объединять общество»...
> 
> https://www.rbc.ru/society/26/02/202...medium=desktop
> 
> Неожиданно. https://youtu.be/VvoEWRDmo28


Пишут про "ступеньку Байдена"  :Biggrin: 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6586434.html

----------


## Avia M

> Было бы нормально))


"Любой памятник – это произведение искусства. Любой памятник это часть нашей истории — грустной, сложной, простой, непростой — но это часть нашей истории. Памятник ни в чем не виноват. И вандализм в отношении любого памятника я осуждаю".

Голосование по внешнему виду Лубянки может снова пройти в будущем, но с большим количеством вариантов, заявила спикер Совета Федерации Валентина Матвиенко.

https://ria.ru/20210301/golosovanie-...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> "Любой памятник – это произведение искусства. Любой памятник это часть нашей истории — грустной, сложной, простой, непростой — но это часть нашей истории. Памятник ни в чем не виноват. И вандализм в отношении любого памятника я осуждаю".
> 
> Голосование по внешнему виду Лубянки может снова пройти в будущем, но с большим количеством вариантов, заявила спикер Совета Федерации Валентина Матвиенко.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210301/golosovanie-...medium=desktop


" А потом, про энтот случай... " )) 

https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-48776014.amp

Вообще-то трэнд понятен, подбираются к захоронению т. Ленина в Мавзолее на Красной площади)) 

Хрущ, когда-то, перезахоранивал т. Сталина, эти тоже ручонки чешут :Biggrin: 

" Дикамунизаторы" — они такие))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

> 


Факаньюс?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Очень печальное событие((

https://ren.tv/news/kriminal/821562-...za-moshennikov

Про  В. П. Чкалова :

http://vpshakol.ru/potomki.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Как уважают ветеранов в России или немного о жлобстве российского олигархата.*

----------


## Let_nab

*В России закроют более 40 аэродромов малой авиации. Большинство из них — на Русском Севере*

В России закроют для обслуживания воздушных судов более 40 аэродромов малой авиации.

Основная часть аэродромов находится в Заполярном районе Ненецкого автономного округа, Архангельской области, Красноярском крае и Иркутской области.

Правительство выпустило соответствующее распоряжение. Это может отрезать от мира многие малые населенные пункты.
На сайте Правительства РФ 24 мая появилось распоряжение о закрытии для обслуживания воздушных судов гражданской авиации более 40 малых аэродромов. Документ, ссылающийся на статью 50 Воздушного кодекса РФ, подписал Председатель Правительства Михаил Мишустин.

В список вошли Богучаны, Верхняя Золотица, Енисейск, Лабожское, Ценогоры и многие другие аэроромы. Многие из них находятся в Архангельской области и Ненецком АО. В сумме – воздушные гавани 44 малых населенных пунктов больше не смогут обслуживать суда гражданской авиации. 

До этого руководители семи компаний, выполняющих полеты по местным или межрегиональным маршрутам, направили Михаилу Мишустину письмо, где предупредили о риске закрытия малых аэропортов из-за «колоссальных издержек» по новым требованиям безопасности. В пресс-службе Минтранса тогда уверили, что в постановление будут внесены коррективы, снижающие затраты операторов малых аэропортов.

Среди перечисленных в распоряжении аэропортов – знаменитый аэродром «Лопшеньга». Поморская деревня Лопшеньга, где живет около 200 человек, расположена неподалеку от национального парка «Онежское Поморье». Она, как и множество других небольших населенных пунктов России, отрезана от крупных городов – дороги там непроходимые (если вообще есть), и самолеты Ан-2 здесь оставались самым востребованным видом транспорта. 

В условиях бездорожья и больших расстояний лопшари еще с 1960-х подружились с самолетами — легендарными АН-2, которые летают «на большую землю» два-три раза в неделю. «Аннушка» — самолет на 10-12 мест, своеобразная воздушная маршрутка. И все же именно на ней авиаторами Русского Севера в историю гражданской авиации России вписано немало примечательных страниц.

----------


## OKA

> " Следственный Комитет Белоруссии предъявил https://kodeksy-by.com/ugolovnyj_k… обвинения Марии Колесниковой по 361-й статья - публичные призывы к захвату власти и изменению Конституционного строя с использованием средств массовой информации и Интернета. Светит Колесниковой от двух до пяти лет.  Есть немалая вероятность, что если с Батькой не произойдет каких-то форс-мажоров, то Колесникова действительно сядет.
> 
> Кроме того, в Белоруссии возбуждено 12 уголовных дел по фактам наезда машин на представителей силовых структур и 48 уголовных дел факту угроз семьях сотрудников МВД, чьи данные попали в открытый доступ. Уже вполне очевидно, что в октябре оппозицией в Белоруссии займутся по полной программе (не ограничиваясь огнем по штабам), текущая информационная подводка и накачка на государственном ТВ, ясно намекают на то, что без последствий участие в организации беспорядков и протестов не останется. Обвинения в сотрудничестве с США, Польшей, Украиной и Литвой, существенно облегчат этот процесс.
> 
> То, что Россия открыто и публично поддерживает эти обвинения, ставит прямую вилку так называемым "пророссийским" участникам протестов. Им прямым текстом говорят, что с точки зрения РФ они участвуют в блудняке поддерживаемом и финансируемом США. Если вы действительно "пророссийские", то валите оттуда. Если же вы продолжаете участвовать, то такие "пророссийские граждане" вряд ли будут учитываться в каких-либо раскладах и к ним будут относиться как к "пророссийским участникам майдана".
> Это достаточно ясный способ провести водораздел с идентификацией своих и чужих, где никакой третьей стороны нет.
> Также, это способ ударить по заявлениям оппозиции, которая заявляет, что она не против России. Промолчать, значит согласится с обвинениями. Оспорить, значит открыто выступить против России. И тот и другой вариант ударят по целостности протеста. 
> 
> 
> ...



Вот и новостя)) 

Даже ролики)) 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6817735.html

Наверное много интересных фактов будет озвучено)) 

Но самое интересное, чуть позднее, после летних отпускОв))

----------


## Let_nab

*Ответьте на простой вопрос - когда Путин требует какое-то улучшение жизни для людей или ставит об этом задачи, он к кому обращается!?*
*Вопрос риторический. Потому что сколько он не требует - ничего ни кем не выполняется, как и никто за невыполнение то не отвечает... Вот опять...*

- https://tvzvezda.ru/news/2021619150-Oa83H.html







*Это 2000 год, тоже про бедность....*









........

*Кстати..., ещё вопрос... А вот это случаем не трущобы, а может гетто!?*

----------


## Let_nab

*июнь 2021 года*

Рассказывает Александр Муженский, сын потерпевшей от сотрудников полиции ОВД Хорошевский:
"Это моя мама ей 52 года мать 4х детей, мне 32, брату 28, сестре 14 и младшему брату 8. Ей стало плохо от жары в мфц, сняла маску пока ждала талон, подошли сотрудники мфц, пригрозили если немедленно не оденет, вызовут полицию, что и сделали. 
На момент когда приехала полиция мама была в маске и сидела получала в окошке социальную карту. Подошли, не представилась, начали требовать документы, и проехать с ними, мама их просто игнорировала. 

Потом один из них додумался ткнуть на секунду маме в лицо своей ксивой, формально представившись, и на просьбу мамы прочитать его фамилию, так как она не успела прочесть отказал. Стали под локти пытаться ее силой вытащить из мфц, на требования разъяснить основание задержания не реагировали, когда мама начала выдергивать руки и сопротивляться стали надевать наручники как раз начало видео.

 Младшая сестра с братом в это время сидела в машине ждали маму, если бы добрые люди ее не позвали может бы и не успели так быстро среагировать и остановить произвол. 
Уже через час задержания полицейские поняли что перегнул и палку и стали давать заднюю, дажеперестали мою мать называть психбольной и грозить ей 15ти сутками ареста за оказание сопротивления полиции...."

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, пенсии тоже повысили и пересчитали?


Опасно повышать, повсеместно затребуют... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Опасно повышать, повсеместно затребуют...


Дык хтож дасть та, повсеместным  :Biggrin: 

Разговор известно кого,  с известно кем,  вроде бы только про космонавтов шёл..

Улучшить обеспечение, в трудное для них время... Ну и престиж профессии, такскать))

----------


## Avia M

> Вот опять...


Бедность — это одна из нерешённых задач, эту проблему люди ощущают на себе, заявил 19 июля президент страны Владимир Путин на совете по стратегическому развитию и проектам.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/3325863.html

----------


## Let_nab

..........

*Главу межрайонного регистрационно-экзаменационного отдела ГИБДД по Ростовской области подозревают во взяточничестве. Во время обысков в его загородном доме обнаружили пачки денег и портрет хозяина.*

----------


## Let_nab

> Бедность — это одна из нерешённых задач, эту проблему люди ощущают на себе, заявил 19 июля президент страны Владимир Путин на совете по стратегическому развитию и проектам.
> 
> Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/3325863.html


Получается по словам Путина, что Россия 2021 года вернулась опять к бедности уровня 2000 года из нищеты 2017 года года?

В 1990-х, несмотря на высокую распространенность бедности, самого слова "бедность" в официальных документах избегали, как подмечено в недавнем докладе Всемирного банка,— вместе него использовались иносказания вроде "малоимущие семьи". Именно Владимир Путин в 2000 году начал прямо говорить о бедности, а ее сокращение (наряду со снижением социального неравенства) стало упоминаться в программных документах, например в "программе Грефа", как один из приоритетов социальной политики. Лозунг удвоения ВВП вошел в фольклор путинской эпохи, но мало кто помнит, что параллельно власти собирались и вдвое сократить уровень бедности. Однако вместо сокращения бедности - страна впала в нищету, в смысле народ России, а олигархи наоборот увеличили свои капиталы...

Тут про бедность 2000 года:
- https://https://www.vedomosti.ru/eco...roven-bednosti
- http://www.vedomosti.ru/economics/ar...roven-bednosti
Тут про нищету 2016 года:
Вот тут любопытно про "максимальный уровень бедности". А интересно, этот максимальный уровень бедности случаем не нищета!? Она и есть!
- https://www.vedomosti.ru/economics/a...roven-bednosti
- https://youtu.be/WgI8sFKuxk0

----------


## Avia M

> Получается по словам Путина, что Россия 2021 года вернулась опять к бедности уровня 2000 года


За всю страну не владею. 
В 2003-м заселились в новый дом, на ночь парковались с десяток автомобилей. Ныне насчитывается порядка 150-ти.
Не показатель конечно, просто наблюдения.

----------


## Let_nab

> За всю страну не владею. 
> В 2003-м заселились в новый дом, на ночь парковались с десяток автомобилей. Ныне насчитывается порядка 150-ти.
> Не показатель конечно, просто наблюдения.


Считаете показателем уровня жизни количество автомобилей у себя во дворе!? Я просто ржу от глубины вашей мысли!

Так 20 лет назад все восхищались сотовым телефоном, который был не по карману простому человеку, а сейчас сотовый есть даже у бомжа. И это показатель повышения благосостояния? Нет! 
*Развитие общества, когда материальные блага, которые при своём появлении стоили баснословных денег и их мог позволить себе только богатый, так как в производстве стоили дорого и были штучным товаром - то сейчас уже производятся потоками на конвейерах и по себестоимости стоят копейки, поэтому эти блага стали доступны всем - а не потому, что нищие вдруг стали богатыми или у простого народа повысился их уровень благосостояния.* 
Более того, большая часть автомобилей во дворе - банальный хлам, тем более приобретённый в кредит... 
Хотел спросить, а новый дом у вас из чего сделал? Стены из кирпича, железобетон или это гетто-реновация за ипотеку на всю жизнь из пенобетона и пластика? Вопрос риторический и вполне понятный и без ответа, так как сейчас из добротных материалов строят разве что в Садах Майердорфа, где действительно дома, а не го*но и стоят от 2 миллионов евро...

Сводя всё щастье к наличию у себя жилья или за окном иностранного автомобиля - типичная модель человека-потребителя, не видящего дальше своего двора. С ним бесполезно говорит! Эта модель человека-потребителя подобна приспособленцам и предателям признающим только свою шкуру. Такие при гитлеровских оккупантах тоже вполне неплохо устраивались и сытно ели в своих домах, при этом им наплевать было на свою страну и свой народ.

Им наплевать, что у него германский автомобиль от оккупантов, так как его страна давно не производит ничего своего. Даже не замечает, что из бытовых приборов у него на кухне нет ничего отечественного, так как его страна уже ничего своего не производит, а превратилась в банальный сырьевой придаток... И если что и производят то производят в стране под иностранными брендами, по иностранным технологиям, на иностранных станках и инструментах..., что раб делающий это получает копейки в сравнении с таким же рабочим этого же бренда, но в стране хозяине этого бренда и в ту страну куда уходит вся прибыль. Вот мы вроде авиаторы, так уже давно не секрет, что все комплектующие военных самолётов по электронике, покупает за границей, так как сами ничего не можем сделать. Если одно время покупали более менее качественные, то сейчас из-за санкций скупаем одно говно типа дешёвых китайских реплик айфонов. На боевые корабли флота России уже ставим китайские двигатели, потому как сами не можем их делать (https://lenta.ru/news/2018/09/04/22460/). А если что-то попытаемся сделать, так будет работать как наш Кузя всё время на ремонте и воровство бабла... Сейчас Россия без помощи китайцев даже садовую тачку не может сделать! Это не так? Так!

Повышение благосостояния народа и страны зависят от того, что сама страна имеет свои бренды, свои технологии, своё производство, свои заводы и фабрики, а не пользуется копеечными западными "стеклянными бусами" как папуасы, за то, что из его страны выкачивают все природные ресурсы. Естественно, потребитель-шкура об этом даже не задумывается - он радуется пенобетонной реанимационной хибаре в гетто!

Так же потребитель-шкура не задумывается, но до поры до времени пока не прижмёт болезнь самого или близкого, о том что не наличие у бомжа сотового телефона показывает повышение благосостояния народа и страны, а качество и доступность в его стране и его посёлке медицины - когда по СМСкам по центральному каналу ТВ его страны не собирают на операции детям за границей. Когда образование на таком уровне, что властьимущие не отправляют своих детей получать достойное образование в Англию или США, а получают его на Родине... Естественно, потребитель-шкура об этом даже не задумывается - он радуется куче иностранного хлама в своём дворе, которое выменяно у папуасов на реальное богатство его страны как лес, нефть, газ и территории..., про суверенитет, про достоинство и про возможности страны даже и не говорю - когда за уничтоженные военные самолёты, вместо достойного ответа - помидоры перестают покупать... Да, про иностранные помидоры и яблоки могу напомнить, о которых потребитель-шкура тоже не задумывается- набрал турецкого говна и доволен, и хрен с ним что Су-24 уничтожен и убит наш лётчик. Олега Пешкова хоть потребитель-шкура в своё окно пожирая турецкие помидоры и после жирного курорта всё включено в Турции - видит в окно, где куча иностранного барахла стоит или так мозг высох, что никак!? Помните Олега Пешкова!? Семья его как живёт!? Тоже наверно получила жильё на Рублёвке, дети в Кембридже учатся или с таким же как бомж у помойке сотовым телефоном ходят и живут в ренновации но без ипотеки!? Так куча дешёвого барахла, китайская подделка айфона или постоянно ломающееся красивое корыто из Германии по кредиту в трейдин - это не норма и достаток!

Справились с много букв?   

* ИМХО: Тоже просто наблюдения, но не безмозглые, как у папуасов или потребителей-шкур, а осмысленные... Более того - примитивизм потребителя в том, что ему наплевать на страну и народ, так как он сам ничего не вкладывает в то, чтобы его страна и народ жили хорошо, чтобы медицина была, образование, свои автомобили, свои двигатели, свои помидоры наконец... Он работает сам на себя, а весь его патриотизм - в нацепленной георгиевской ленточке да широко открытом рте. Потребительская шкурная идеология - это официальная государственная идеология сегодняшнего дня. Герои в стране не рабочие и сельские труженики - благодаря которым страна отстроились и стала мировой державой, а олигархи и силиконовые сиськи с замками и дворцами с футбольными командами да яхтами по Лондонам и Ниццам.*

А официальная реальность такова, что не во всех дворы заставлены Порше и Феррари или есть силиконовые сиськи:

----------


## Let_nab

*Вот нашлась вырезка из газеты:*

----------


## Let_nab

- https://rg.ru/2008/03/18/prognoz.html



- https://www.fontanka.ru/2021/07/21/70036922/

----------


## Let_nab

*Такое может быть только в России - когда пенсионерам повышают пенсию, а она становится ещё меньше!
Военпенс - посчитай свою пенсию и на сколько тебя обокрали!*

Я думал, что это хохма. Разобрался, посчитал – оказывается правда. Обокрали меня! А то я на своей шкуре начал ощущать реальное ухудшение своего материального положения. Теперь это психосоматическое ощущение материализовалось и пришло полное понимание почему, сколько, что и как, и главное - кто.

Обокрало нас военных пенсионеров это государство.., обокрало… Обокрало вдов военных. Так же обокрали и гражданских, но речь о них отдельно. При этом, приближённые к императору дворцы возводят и вот официально СМИ информирует, что они несмотря на постоянное обнищание населения – наоборот ежегодно постоянно повышают свои богатства, о чём тот же Форбс печатает. Но это лирика…

Ближе к теме.

В соответствии с Конституцией РФ   статья 7 (часть 1) установлено, что Российская Федерация - социальное государство, политика которого направлена на создание условий, обеспечивающих достойную жизнь и свободное развитие человека. 
Конституция Российской Федерации в статье 55 прямо запрещает издание нормативных правовых актов, которые не только не создают условий, обеспечивающих достойную жизнь и свободное развитие человека, но и ухудшают его положение.
То есть, по Конституции РФ – власти нельзя ухудшать жизнь людей! Кто в России власть? Её две – это исполнительная и законодательная. Гарант Конституции РФ – Президент РФ. То есть, каждому гражданину страны – Гарант гарантирует… Гарантирует! 

Это вполне понятно. С Конституцией, в части касающейся, понятно. Не зря же некоторые голосовали и её дополняли.

Теперь повторим такие же понятные всем вещи: Доллар является мировой резервной валютой. Рубль не является мировой резервной валютой. Поэтому рубль подвязан на мировую резервную валюту – по умолчанию. Всё, что импортируется в Россию – изначально имеет цену в мировой резервной валюте. Завезённая в Россию конфетка из Польши – не будет стоит дешевле, чем она стоит в Польше. Завезённый в Россию германский Мерседес – ну никак не будет стоить дешевле, чем он стоит в Германии. Но тут даже более того, не только что импортируется в Россию, но и производится в России на импортном оборудовании, на импортных технологиях, из завезённых импортных комплектующих, под импортными брендами… Встанем посреди своей кухни и посмотрим вокруг. Выглянем в окно на парковку под окнами! У нас некоторые любят рассматривать повышение уровня жизни по своему двору. Где бомжи у помойки с сотовыми. Гы-гы! Что у нас тут своё!? А ничего! (Ну, кроме помоек и бомжей) А то, что наше, в частности, нефть и газ – так уже давно цена на наших заправках сравнялась с заправками за рубежом, куда нефть с газом Россия гонит по всем что есть трубам и ещё напрягая все силы прокладывает разве что не по космосу (так как в ведомстве Рогозина всё бабло спи*..лили), вопреки упирающемуся Западу. Цены, в большинстве своём, благодаря мировой валюте, везде сравниваются и приходят к одному и тому же общему коэффициенту - в долларах.

Рубль постоянно обесценивается, поэтому растут цены в России на всё. От этого пенсии и зарплаты людей обесцениваются и на них невозможно купить то, что было можно месяц-два назад. 
Но самое главное – мы не рассматриваем девальвации, кризисы, причины падения курса рубля и вообще почему он у нас в полное говно. Об этом можно послушать у нашего Гаранта Конституции на видео, где он рассказывает это и почему ему и его друзьям выгодно это, что рубль в говно и 30 лет полностью в него превратился, периодически меня своё состояние из жиденького, мягонького в твёрдое.

Вот тут по ссылке -  https://youtu.be/CO60dDE1qr8

Прикол в том, что хотелось бы услышать ответ этого финансового гения на вопрос, что если так выгодно иметь свою национальную валюту в говно, то почему финансисты в США и в Европе свою валюту не превращают в говно как ты ил они наверно тупые и ты со своими друзьями умнее их, что обесценивая рубль банально грабишь свой народ - тем самым обесценивая их пенсии, пособия, зарплаты и повышая цены на всё? 

Повторяю! Мы не рассматриваем что такое курс рубля и из чего он складывается. Мы не рассматриваем и от чего зависит курс рубля. Это – НЕЗАЧЕМ! Нам и так ясно и понятно одно, что как ни крути рубль по умолчанию ПОДВЯЗАН к мировой валюте - доллару. 

Теперь, уважаемые военпенсы, просто посчитаем свою пенсию:

Я вот считаю свою. Это сделать очень просто. 
Я уволен на пенсию в 2005 году. Моя военная пенсия была тогда 15 000 рублей. Такая округлённая сумма указана в моей карточке в военкомате. При этом! Замечаю, что я после увольнения не работал по состоянию здоровья. У меня ещё армейские суды не закончились. Сразу после увольнения я пошёл вначале в Военкомат, а потом оттуда в Управление соцзащиты по вопросу моих льгот на коммуналку. На что мне там сказали, что хоть я и ветеран военной службы и имею льготы, но всё это будет применено ко мне только при достижении мной пенсионного возраста в 60 лет (сейчас уже в 65 лет). Поэтому за коммуналку я платил полностью. Однако, в Управлении соцзащиты мне сказали, что в связи с тем, что у меня доходы ниже прожиточного минимума – мне положена субсидия. То есть, моя военная пенсия, являющаяся тогда моим единственным доходом в месяц, была ниже прожиточного минимума округлённо в 16 000 рублей. Точно помню эти цифры. Поэтому, мне каждый месяц перечисляли 1000 рублей с копейками. Я каждые полгода носил в соцзащиту квитанции об оплате коммуналки и мне эту доплату продлевали. Фактически, тогда меня официально российское государство считало малоимущим – с пенсией ниже ПРОЖИТОЧНОГО МИНИМУМА!

То есть, я прослуживший 26 календарей и выйдя на пенсию, становился – нищим, нуждающимся в субсидии. Государство великого Путина, насчитав мне военную пенсию – заведомо превращало меня в нищего! Просто феерично! А он с трибуны уже 20 лет борется с нищетой и бедностью! Такого нет ни в одной стране загнивающего Запада, куда Россия разве что по космосу нефть, газ и лес гонит. И Северный поток, и Южный поток, и через Беларусь, и через Украину, и сила Сибири… У них в Европе нет ни леса, ни газа, ни нефти – но живут там что пенсионеры и даже беженцы лучше чем в России - где есть и нефть и газ и лес… Ну нет у них такого, чтобы человек выйдя на пенсию – получал пенсию ниже прожиточного минимума. О какая математика!

Но это всего лишь прелюдия. И не надо обсасывать мою персоналию, а то тут есть любителей пустословием подрочить на кого-то тем самым убого пытаясь поменять темку – основная рассматриваемая проблема - это цифры пенсии, которые такие же, или есть даже меньше, у таких как я военных пенсионеров.

Так вот, смотрим курс доллара в 2005 году. Это легко сделать - в Интернете вся официальная инфа есть – достаточно погуглить. Вот даю ссылку – https://ruxpert.ru/%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B...B1%D0%BB%D1%8E

Курс в 2005 году - 29 рублей за 1 доллар. Пенсия у меня 15000 рублей. Считаем и получаем мою военную пенсию в долларах равную 517 долларов.

Теперь в 2021 году у меня моя пенсия действительно выросла на 9 000 рублей и составляет 25000 рублей в месяц. Субсидию мне больше не платят. Я уже не нищий. Я теперь «богатый» и «жирую»! Это как раз по отдельной темке - как у нас нищие становятся бедными или наоборот. Мои доходы выше прожиточного минимума. Он сейчас 19 500 рублей, специально узнавал для интереса. Смотреть Москву где проживаю больше 10 лет. Вот тут по ссылке об этом - https://sao.mos.ru/news/news/detail/...BB%D0%B5%D0%B9.


И так. Смотрим курс доллара. Сейчас вот посмотрел на сайт Сбербанка и он составляет 75 рублей 65 копеек за 1 доллар. Считаем и получаем мою военную пенсию в долларах равную 330 долларов.

*То есть, реально Гарант&Ко мне за время своего правления подняли военную пенсию с 15 000 рублей до 25 000 рублей на 9 000 рублей или с 517 долларов до 330 долларов – обокрав меня на 187 доллара. А это ТРЕТЬ моей пенсии! Треть! 30% !!! На треть уменьшили мне мою пенсию в сравнении с 2005 годом! Просто офигенно!*

Разница в 187 доллара! И не надо звездеть, что «доллар обесценивается»! Он не обесценился за 15 лет с 200 долларов до 1 доллара.

Смотрим инфляцию доллара тут - https://www.statbureau.org/ru/united...-1&amount=1000
Вбиваем даты. Там ограничение январь 2006 год и декабрь 2020. И получаем, что инфляция доллара 10%. То есть, что стоило 1 доллар в январе 2006 года - стало стоить 1 доллар 10 центов в декабре 2020 года. *На Десять (10) центов доллар обесценился за 15 лет!!!!*

Военпенсы, вы можете посчитать свои пенсии!!! И понять своим мозгом - как вам увеличили пенсии, что они стали ещё меньше!
Поэтому – правильно и честно сказать, что это только в России гениальный гарант-президент с друзьями может добавить и индексировать пенсию россиянам так, что она станет ещё меньше!

По гражданским таже ситуация.



Вот по свежей ссылке - https://rg.ru/2021/03/26/mishustin-p...1-aprelia.html

А вот имеем в итоге на картинке наглядно:



Это не так!? Так! 
А может что-то не правильно в подсчётах, и в действительности нам всем пенсионерам и военным и гражданским реально добавили и компенсировали так, что мы ничем хуже не стали жить и материально никак не пострадали!? Нет, всё правильно в подсчётах, правильно в курсах и правильно в ценниках… Нас обокрали!

>


Но посмотрите кого ещё обокрали! Это вдовы военнослужащих. Помимо того, что нам военным урезали пенсию так называемым понижающим коэффициентом 0,54 (который в итоге получился в 60%), то нашим вдовам дают треть пенсии мужа. Вдовы военнослужащих не могут перейти на стопроцентную пенсию своих мужей в отличие от вдов гражданских лиц. Это прямая дискриминация вдов военнослужащих, что подтверждает ФЗ РФ от 12.02.1993г. № 4468-1.
ФЗ от 17.12.2001г. №173-ФЗ "О трудовых пенсиях в РФ" ст.9 п.1 позволяет вдовам гражданских лиц переходить на 100%-ую трудовую пенсию мужа, т.е. оформить пенсию по потере кормильца.
ФЗ РФ от 12.02.1993г. № 4468-1ст. 36 п.б разрешает вдовам военнослужащих переходить на 30% пенсию мужа т.е. оформить пенсию по потере кормильца.
Люди обращаются и в Госдуму и в МО РФ..., но толку нет...
То есть, помимо того, что вдов обокрали изначально третьей частью и так урезанной понижающим коэффициентом военной пенсии мужа, так им щедро «прибавили» так, что у них их пенсия стала ещё меньше…

----------


## Let_nab

> Познавательно :



*И что тут познавательного!?*
*Эта хрень возмущать должна!*

Александр Сладков никакого отношения к Минобороны России не имеет, он не имеет никаких льгот от МО РФ. Он не кадровый военный, он не военный пенсионер, он не ветеран вооружённых сил, он не член семьи военного, он не служащий Российской Армии. Он выпустился замполитом из политучилища и тут же уволился без выслуги, льгот и пенсии. Работает пропагандоном в СМИ. Я ранее постил о нём с фотофактами, как он «патриотично» заливает с экрана о «врагах России из НАТО», при этом стоит с микрофоном и одет в одежды от этого же НАТО с надписями американской армии на всё его жирное брюхо. И это не единичный случай, а постоянно. Лицезреть это можете на его канале на Ютубе. И где тут хейтеры замполитов, особенно переобувшихся? Появятся или в этом случае хитрожопо помолчат?

Для примера:



Вот он в нижнем белье Армии США "ARMY".

- Армия США утвердила новые нормативы физподготовки для военнослужащих



*Вопрос ребром! С какого перепуга этого левого персонажа бесплатно без очереди устроили в военный госпиталь Минобороны России, тем более в отдельную палату? За то что он складно с экрана педалит о прекрасном настоящем!?*

Может кто-то не в курсе и лечится в Швейцарии, да радуется куче иностранного автохлама под своими окнами нового дома человейника из говна и палок, построенного по трущобной реновации - но реальная ситуация с медицинским обеспечением как кадровых так и военных пенсионеров, про членов их семей и не упоминаю, УЖАСНАЯ. На днях встретил нашего председателя совета ветеранов. Две с половиной недели ждёт места в военном госпитале! Почти три недели! Говорит, что на это же жалуются ему все ветераны. Про записи в военные поликлиники отдельная темка и не менее актуальная и ужасная. Так ветераны ждут места в военном госпитале стабильно месяцами. Я сам с кучей своих льгот, пять лет назад, ждал места месяц. Так и получить отдельную палату в военном госпитале – это надо быть ещё той блататой. А тут – бац, какого-то кадра, который имеет высокие доходы и вполне может себе позволить оплатить и лечиться в Германии (в отличии от нищих военпенсов) – а его доставляют на военном самолёте в Москву и всовывают за счёт нищих военных пенсионеров в военный госпиталь на халяву да в отдельную палату! О как! Показательно! Касаемо его доходов, то он неплохо их на своём Ютубканале показывает. Я не знаю ни одного своего сослуживца-военпенса, в том числе и генералов, которые так бы шоколадно поживали в таких хоромах и с такими тачками. 

Я в чём-то не прав!? Я пишу ложь!? Нет! Так и есть! Проблема мной не выдумана, она существует и причём катастрофически остро. Пишу что вижу и сам ощутил на своей шкуре! Что какого-то хрена, причём в нормальном состоянии, снимающем видео для Ютуба, с рожей на весь экран, шманающегося по палате на своих двоих – взяли и пристроили в военный госпиталь, пока огромные очереди из действительно нуждающихся в стационаре больных военпенсов.

Можно понять, если бы сейчас военная медицина была на нормальном уровне, что как в старые добрые времена, место в военном госпитале предоставляли максимум на третий день. А так обычно, на своём опыте, обращаешься к врачу в свою поликлинику и есть необходимость стационара – тут же врач звонит, оформляет медкнижку и уже на следующий день ложишься в госпиталь. Или вообще в военный госпиталь доставляли сразу же по скорой на медицинской «буханке». Так нет сейчас этого нормального медобеспечения по всей Москве и области! Нет! У нас большой Совет ветеранов и все ветераны кто с Москвы, кто с ближайшего Подмосковья об этой проблеме говорят с возмущением, пишут, обращаются и в ГВМУ и к Министру и к Верховному – но становится, наоборот, всё хуже.

Сейчас уже вполне официально речь идёт о том, что военные поликлиники закроют для пенсионеров. Это не сплетни. Уже работа идёт по «оптимизации». Возможности, которые ещё моли предоставлять пациентам наши военные поликлиники, уже постепенно уничтожаются и их не предоставляют, а это было необходимое и элементарное. Всех в гражданские поликлиники по месту жительства. Так без проблем, но в этих гражданских – вообще жопа! Кто-нибудь в проходном коридоре в московской больнички лежал!? А у меня лежал родной человек! Да и меня на КТ, которую уже в военной поликлинике "оптимизировали", записывают в поликлинике по месту жительства за месяц, хотя серьёзная проблема с суставом и ходить уже невозможно и надо решать что делать, а через месяц вообще показания на ещё более катастрофическое ухудшение.

*Так если бы военных, военных пенсионеров и членов их семей действительно НОРМАЛЬНО обеспечивали медицинской помощью, то вопрос по таким вот левым-сладковым и не возникал бы! А так реальная ситуация с военной медициной в тупике, не видно просвета в решении этой проблемы, так более того - становится ещё хуже! Да, действительно - вокруг пробки на дорогах из кучи иномарок! Что жить от этого стали лучше!? Да нихрена! Нихрена, так как весь этот иностранный хлам - не показатель улучшения нашей жизни!!!*

Может кто-то не в курсе и лечится в Швейцарии, да радуется куче иностранного автохлама под своими окнами нового дома человейника из говна и палок, построенного по трущобной реновации - но реальная ситуация с медицинским обеспечением как кадровых так и военных пенсионеров, про членов их семей и не упоминаю, УЖАСНАЯ. На днях встретил нашего председателя совета ветеранов. Две с половиной недели ждёт места в военном госпитале! Почти три недели! Говорит, что на это же жалуются ему все ветераны. Про записи в военные поликлиники отдельная темка и не менее актуальная и ужасная. Так ветераны ждут места в военном госпитале стабильно месяцами. Я сам с кучей своих льгот, пять лет назад, ждал места месяц. Так и получить отдельную палату в военном госпитале – это надо быть ещё той блататой. А тут – бац, какого-то кадра, который имеет высокие доходы и вполне может себе позволить оплатить и лечиться в Германии (в отличии от нищих военпенсов) – а его доставляют на военном самолёте в Москву и всовывают за счёт нищих военных пенсионеров в военный госпиталь на халяву да в отдельную палату! О как! Показательно! Касаемо его доходов, то он неплохо их на своём Ютубканале показывает. Я не знаю ни одного своего сослуживца-военпенса, в том числе и генералов, которые так бы шоколадно поживали в таких хоромах и с такими тачками. 



Я в чём-то не прав!? Я пишу ложь!? Нет! Так и есть! Проблема мной не выдумана, она существует и причём катастрофически остро. Пишу что вижу и сам ощутил на своей шкуре! Что какого-то пассажира в нормальном состоянии, усердно снимающем видео для своего Ютуба, с рожей на весь экран, шманающегося по палате на своих двоих – взяли и пристроили в военный госпиталь, пока огромные очереди из действительно нуждающихся в стационаре больных военпенсов.

Можно понять, если бы сейчас военная медицина была на нормальном уровне, что как в старые добрые времена, место в военном госпитале предоставляли максимум на третий день. А так обычно, на своём опыте, обращаешься к врачу в свою поликлинику и есть необходимость стационара – тут же врач звонит, оформляет медкнижку и уже на следующий день ложишься в госпиталь. Или вообще в военный госпиталь доставляли сразу же по скорой на медицинской «буханке». При этом вопрос госпитализации решался моментально - в 7 в Сокольники в наш ВВСовский, или в 5 в его филиал в Москве или прямо в Красногорск, в Бурденко, в Вишневского в Красногорск.., если нигде нет мест - то в Подольск... Так нет сейчас этого нормального медобеспечения по всей Москве и области! Нет! У нас большой Совет ветеранов и все ветераны кто с Москвы, кто с ближайшего Подмосковья об этой проблеме говорят с возмущением, пишут, обращаются и в ГВМУ и к Министру и к Верховному – но становится наоборот всё хуже. Я нормально зубы полечить не смог в бывшей поликлинике академии теперешней Жугаринки на Динамо, сейчас это 52 КДЦ. Везде бабло, которое совершенно не совместимо с обокраденной пенсией военпенса...

МО РФ уже превратилось в убогое бизнес предприятие, где военные морские лётчики зарабатывают своими жизнями валютку для Шойгу на работах по тушению пожаров в странах НАТО при страшных пожарах у себя в России словно в странах НАТО нет своих военных  бороться со стихией, где военные врачи МО РФ оказывают «благотворительную» помощь гражданам в Европе в странах НОТО уровень жизни людей в разы выше чем в России и словно у тех нет возможностей и сил это делать, хотя у себя в России медицинское обеспечение своих на уровне далеко худшем чем в натовской Европе, что в военных поликлиниках МО РФ первыми обслуживают не своих ветеранов-военных, а коммерческих пассажиров за бабло, посылая нах ветеранов и членов их семей! 
Даже по разуму - должны первыми оказать медицинскую помощь своим, а уж потом за бабло посторонним, но они посылают ветеранов «по месту жительства», так как видите те им не платят. Прям ООО\ЗАО Минобороны РФ какое-то во главе с эффективными бизнес менеджерами обвешенными кучей орденов больше чем у фронтовиков-участников Великой Отечественной войны, хотя на эту их независимую Россию никто и не нападал. 
Так и хочется спросить: "В каком полку на передовой служили!?"



Сейчас уже вполне официально речь идёт о том, что военные поликлиники закроют для пенсионеров. Это не сплетни. Уже работа идёт по «оптимизации». Возможности, которые ещё могли предоставлять пациентам наши военные поликлиники, уже постепенно уничтожаются и их не предоставляют, а это было необходимое и элементарное. Всех в гражданские поликлиники по месту жительства. Так без проблем, но в этих гражданских – вообще жопа! Кто-нибудь в проходном коридоре в московской больнички лежал!? А у меня лежал родной человек! Да и меня в мае на МРТ, которую уже в моей военной поликлинике где я прикреплён "оптимизировали" и уничтожили, записывают в поликлинике по месту жительства через месяц, хотя серьёзная проблема с суставом и ходить уже невозможно и надо решать что делать, а через месяц вообще показания на ещё более катастрофическое ухудшение. За бабло - пожалуйста! Но я не могу этого себе позволить. 5 тыщ стоит платное МРТ. Мог бы позволить - если бы меня это государство не обкрадывало постоянно (об этом писал выше на ветке, как мне добавили пенсию так, что она стала на треть меньше).

*Так если бы военных, военных пенсионеров и членов их семей действительно НОРМАЛЬНО обеспечивали медицинской помощью, то вопрос по таким вот левым-сладковым и не возникал бы! Без вопросов - обеспечьте нормальной медицинским обеспечением своих - и берите халяву или зарабатывайте на платниках! А реальная ситуация с военной медициной в тупике, не видно просвета в решении этой проблемы, так более того - становится ещё хуже! Да, действительно - вокруг пробки на дорогах из кучи иномарок! Что жить от этого стали лучше!? Да нихрена! Нихрена, так как весь этот иностранный хлам - не показатель улучшения нашей жизни!!! Показатель качества жизни и её улучшения - это нормальное медицинское обеспечение военных пенсионеров и членов их семей в своих ведомственных поликлиниках или хотя бы своих по месту жительства - без очереди на срочное необходимое МРТ с записями через месяц когда уже поздно будет.*

----------


## OKA

Опять "про это" )) 

Граждане и Государство

Ну вот опять, неоднократно посылаемое в известное путешествие нечто, со своей пропагандой вылезло)) Неймётся, чойта)) Интересно, "по зову сердца", или за печеньку малую  :Biggrin: 
Не нравится пост-не надо читать))

С очередной анфакбл версией "дочери офицера", общение не имеет смысла  :Biggrin:  Потеря времени. 

Свои шизанутые "портянки текстов" про плохой "совдеп", Путина, и пр. страсти, подобной направленности, на телешоу у разных "соседей" , на русском,  и не только,  сейчас навалом)) 

Предложений позитивного плана не замечено))  Задачи другие)) 


Вообще-то нормальному человеку понятно, что пост был про человека, который заболел , и в ролике про то, как это выглядит его глазами.  

Вместо пожелания выздоровления человеку, какие-то потоки субстанции про плохие одежды и пр. "компромат". 

Про одёжку особенно доставило  :Biggrin: 
Помнится кто-то из высших амерских чинов возбухал, что ихняя армия одета в шмот китайского производства ))
Вроде наладили своё, посконное, производство кепок(но это не точно)) 

А  т. Сладкову доброго здравия и удачи в командировках по горячим точкам! 
Важное дело делает, и значит не зря работает, раз такие фонтаны сознания где-то, вызывает))

----------


## Let_nab

> За всю страну не владею. 
> В 2003-м заселились в новый дом, на ночь парковались с десяток автомобилей. Ныне насчитывается порядка 150-ти.
> Не показатель конечно, просто наблюдения.








x

----------


## Let_nab

> Опять "про это" )) 
> 
> Граждане и Государство
> 
> Ну вот опять, неоднократно посылаемое в известное путешествие нечто, со своей пропагандой вылезло)) Неймётся, чойта)) Интересно, "по зову сердца", или за печеньку малую 
> Не нравится пост-не надо читать))
> 
> С очередной анфакбл версией "дочери офицера", общение не имеет смысла  Потеря времени. 
> 
> ...


А что это у вас нет сочувствия и пожелания выздоровления военпенсам нуждающимся и ждущим госпитализации месяцами, пока их места в военных госпиталях занимают подобные сладкову персонажи, которые никакого отношения не имеют к Минобороны России и в отличии от военных пенсионеров вполне способные лечиться не на халяву и не за счёт военных!? Странное у вас мышление, однобокое - сочувствуете разного розного рода халявщикам и плюёте на действительно заслуженных людей, которые не получают положенного по закону из-за такой вот блататы. А чем вам не нравятся дочери офицеров? Они как члены семей военнослужащих и военных пенсионеров, кстати, тоже не получают нормальное медицинское обеспечение установленное законом и приказами МО РФ из-за разного рода халявщиков. Что им то не посочувствовали? Поэтому упрекать кого-то, что тот не пожелал халявщику здоровья за счёт нуждающихся - по меньшей мере просто глупость. И я вначале подчеркнул, что у этого халявщика совсем не болезненный вид - бегает по персональной палате и видосы на Ютуб снимает с рожей в экран не влезающей, от которой хоть прикуривай. Это не больной человек. Больные болеют, лежат на постельном режиме, а у него вся болезнь тут же и закончилась на одном видео...
По поводу сладковский командировок, то тут тоже какая-то убогая у вас аргументация, пустая, никакая. А что, военпенсы, которые за все свои календари мало по командировкам поездили тем более на боевые действия, что за счёт их и в ущерб им кто-то должен получать медицинскую помощь. Сладков так в боевых действиях и не участвовал, то что он с микрофоном по тылам бегал для интервью - это ничего не значит. Тем более, ему за его командировки очень дольшое бабло платят, что любой военпенс будь он участник боевых действий или чернобылец - просто нищеброд в сравнении с ним... Вот давайте посмотрим на простом примере - интересно, а семьи погибших на днях в Турции морских военных лётчиков или военных лётчиков воюющих в Сирии тоже могут позволить такой домик и такие автомобили как сладков демонстрирует на своих видео полученные им за его "героизм" с микрофоном и в американском военном нижнем белье!? Или всё это так же как военный госпиталь - за счёт других, которым положено, но они это так и не получили, а получил персонаж-халявщик?     

По поводу пропаганды... 
А в чём пропаганда заключается, а то пустословное какое-то обвинение получается!? В том, что персонажа не имеющего законного права положили в военный госпиталь за счёт других ждущих месяцами места в военном госпитале!? Нет, так всё и было, и он сам об этом публично рассказал. То, что этот персонаж сам занимаясь пропагандой патриотизма России против врагов России - тут же на камере разодет в военное барахло НАТО и США!? Так походу это он на две стороны одновременно пропагандой занимается - что за одних на словах педалит, а за других на своём жирном брюхе надписи выставил...
Поэтому это тут повеяло не пропагандой, а некто просто испортил воздух пустопердежом о пропаганде...

*Если хотите оппонировать, то сделайте это правдой и достойно, а то как обычно жалкий такой коммент постите, чем усмешки вызываете, уверен, что не только у меня... Я и то факты пишу и показываю ссылки на первоисточники...* 
Если положено сладкову госпитализация в военный госпиталь, то и напишите почему и на каком основании он был там и был за счёт других. Есть честное объяснение? Как и если он нацепил на себя американсике пропагандонские майки с надписями и вещает о российском патриотизме - то разъясните смысл этой проституции.., или этого его "патриотизма", если за него так заступились, может действительно я и остальные чего-то не знаем, что знаете вы и так наряженный замполит-политработник сладков. Может вы нашли друг друга и именно по этой неполживости - быть то за одних то за других и объединены пустословием!? Перечислите заслуги сладкова наконец! В чём они!? Почему он круче ветеранов Вооружённых Сил заслуженных людей прослуживших, прошедших боевые действия и поездивших по командировкам на благо своей страны и принесшие не пустопердёж с экрана, а реальную пользу стране!? А то несёте чушь про "дочек" и "пропаганду"! 

Я повторюсь... Я что-то неправильно комментирую!? Я пишу ложь и выдумываю!? Я в чём-то ошибаюсь!? Так разъясните и исправьте в чём! В том, что с окна хором сладкова крутые иномарки как и из вашего окна видны!?

----------


## Let_nab

Вот тоже серьёзная проблема.... Это вдовы военных!

Тут некоторые сочувствуют и желают здоровья разным халявщикам, получающих профиты за счёт других, тем более наиболее беспомощных как вдовы военных..., которые реально нуждающиеся...

Вот ответьте на прямой вопрос! Что получат вдовы погибших на днях морских военных лётчиков направленных зарабатывать валютку на тушение пожаров в Турции!? Они получать эту валюту!? Нет. Они получат треть урезанной на 0,54 коэффициент пенсию мужа. А считали сколько это!? Так могу сообщить - эта сумма ниже прожиточного минимума. Вот так! Они получат нормальное медицинское обеспечение в военных госпиталях или им ждать месяцами пока халявщики там за их счёт полечатся!? Их дети поедут учиться в США или в Британию за образованием!? Может они, как вдовы погибших при исполнении, получат "скромный" домик из кирпича (хотя бы как у сладкова) где-то на Рублёвке или на край в Садах Майердорфа!? Может они получат хоть какую-то материальную помощь, которая ничуть не ниже "приносящим великую пользу стране и народу" разным персонажам с микрофонами и с силиконовыми сиськами, вещающими с телека!? Вот ответьте!!! А то тут обвиняют в пропаганде... Какой пропаганде!? Реальности и правды что вот с нашими вдовами военных происходит!?

Делаю копипастом письмо вдовы, где подробно эта проблема раскрыта. Почитайте скотство, которое творит это государство с простыми людьми, причём не с маргиналами какими-то, а с заслуженными и честными людьми превращая их в полных нищих, при этом мелкая кучка паразитов не знают куда бабло девать, которое всё у них не по труду, а с грабежа этих самых стариков и вдов:

_"...Хочу поделиться опытом получения 40% от пенсии умершего мужа в 2015 согласно закону 4468-1. Сейчас мне 62 года. Муж умер в 2002 году, ему было 52 года, а я стала вдовой в 49 лет. Все время с момента его выхода на пенсию я работала, т.к. в гарнизонах работы не было, и я хотела наработать хоть какой-то стаж. Я слышала, что вдовам военнослужащих дают процент от пенсии мужа, но не обращалась за этим ни в 55, ни в 60 лет. Но сейчас уже жизнь подвела к такой черте, что я вынуждена была обратиться. Недавно умер сын от онкологии - его смерть меня сильно подкосила, а дочь, незамужняя, уже больше 10 лет болеет сахарным диабетом. Поддержки у нас нет. Вот уже больше года дочь безработная, по состоянию здоровья где-то не берут, где-то сама не может потянуть нагрузку. В 2011 году с нее сняли группу по инвалидности без объяснения причин с устной формулировкой "Мы че тебя 20 лет держать здесь будем?", а потом добавили "Когда ляжешь от криза, тогда придешь". Пособие по безработице дочь получала 1000 рублей в месяц. Вот и получается, что живем мы с ней вдвоем на одну мою пенсию - 9000 рублей. Из этих денег минус квартплата 5000, оставшиеся деньги делим на целый месяц и получается на питание остается примерно 90-100 рублей в день на двоих. Вот это и побудило меня вспомнить про закон и обратиться в суд. Судебное заседание состоялось 2го февраля в суде Советского р-на города Новосибирска. Как того требует закон, я предоставила документы о зарплате и пенсии мужа за 2001 год и документ о своей зарплате за это же время. Из этих документов четко видно, что основным источником дохода в нашей семье были все-таки деньги мужа, потому что я зарабатывала намного меньше его пенсии и зарплаты. Конечно, теперь я вижу, что мое заявление на установление факта нахождения на иждивении мужа было составлено мной абсолютно безграмотно с юридической точки зрения, но на обращение к юристам у меня просто нет денег. Но суть заявления была ясна. На судебное заседание пришла представитель Военного комиссариата Новосибирской области Хмелькова Е.Л. И вот эта девочка очень жестко и четко ставила меня на место. Прозвучала даже такая фраза, что я претендую на чужие деньги. Но я на нее не в обиде - она выполняла свою работу. А судья зачитала мне факс из Облвоенкомата г. Новосибирска с требованием оставить мое заявление без рассмотрения на основании того, что в законе №4468-1 прописано: 1. На момент смерти мужа мне было 49 лет, а не 55. 2. Не инвалид. 3. Трудоспособная. А значит, как мне было сказано представителем Военкомата, я вполне могла заработать себе пенсию. Вопрос только в том - какую пенсию. В иске мне отказали. Я попробовала прочесть весь этот закон. Это, конечно, очень сложно для не юриста одолеть все эти ссылки и параграфы. Единственное, что я или не увидела, или этого нет, что когда я достигну пенсионного возраста и буду нетрудоспособна, я не смогу получить процент от пенсии мужа. Вот мне интересно, каким законом руководствуются военные медики. Года через 3 после смерти мужа я просто позвонила в военный госпиталь и спросила, могу ли я приехать к ним полечиться. Мне объяснили, что приехать и полечиться к ним я могу, но только тогда, когда сама стану пенсионеркой. Значит медики понимают, что с определенного возраста человеку нужна помощь, а военкомат настолько воспринимает в штыки твое обращение, что чувствуешь себя так, как будто и правда лезешь в чужой кошелек. Хотя все знают, что хорошая семья - это крепкий тыл офицера. В определении суд мне предлагает обжаловать решение в Новосибирском областном суде в срок 15 дней. Но судья мне рекомендовала найти деньги и взять адвоката. Значит, есть что-то в этом законе, что адвокат увидит, а мне недоступно? Денег на адвоката у меня нет, а без него судиться с нашим Облвоенкоматом мне просто не под силу - они меня за одну минуту в порошок сотрут, ведь у них, наверняка, целый штат подкованных юристов, стоящих стеной на пути страждущих "чужих" денег. Сейчас я бы хотела обратиться к присутствующим здесь. Может быть мне все-таки кто-нибудь подскажет, куда обратиться, чтобы мою просьбу рассмотрели адресно? Потому что обстоятельства бывают разные, пенсии - разные, а у меня такая ситуация, что действительно требует помощи со стороны. Хорошие у нас законы, все так гладко и красиво, а попробуй воспользоваться, так быстро по рукам дадут. Наша страна помогает всем и это правильно, мы же люди и должны помогать друг другу в трудной ситуации, но ведь нельзя забывать и о тех, кто помогал военным хранить покой нашей Родины, - о женах офицеров, чтобы они могли получить то, что записано в законах, а не пощечины от Облвоенкоматов..."_

----------


## Let_nab

*У сбившего в учебном бою Су-30 летчика потребовали миллиардный штраф*

Также майору Савельеву грозит 7 лет тюрьмы

В авиации есть непреложная истина: любая ошибка в небе закладывается на земле. С ней обычно никто не спорит. Но при расследовании очередной катастрофы или аварии эту истину словно забывают и часто решают так: кто был в кабине, тот и виноват.

Проще всегда валить вину на мертвых. Они не могут возразить. Но и живым достается так, что мало не покажется: жизнь исковеркана, на профессиональной карьере поставлен крест. Происходит такое и в гражданской, и в военной авиации. Доказательство тому — история военного летчика, который на Су-35 в учебном бою сбил по ошибке самолет Су-30. Чья это была ошибка — еще предстоит решить суду. Но следствие уже почему-то уверено: виноват летчик. Ему светят 7 лет тюрьмы и десятки миллионов выплат, ведь цена истребителя исчисляется сотнями миллионов рублей. При этом следствие оставляет за скобками значимые фактические обстоятельства и действия тех, кто отправил истребитель в учебный бой с заряженной пушкой.

Фраза «нельзя считать единичной» — не просто фигура речи. Есть масса примеров из войн всех времен и народов, когда «дружественным огнем» по ошибке уничтожались собственная техника и люди. Классика жанра — наш знаменитый летчик-ас Александр Покрышкин. Первым самолетом, который он сбил в бою, был советский бомбардировщик Су-2. Причем штурман Су-2 погиб.

Получается, если бы с Покрышкиным такое случилось в наши дни, его бы посадили и мы бы никогда не услышали про легендарного, одного из самых результативных советских асов времен Великой Отечественной, будущего маршала авиации, трижды Героя Советского Союза, которого фашисты называли «небесным ужасом».

Кто-то скажет: ну ведь это война! Там другие законы.

Да, другие. Тогда могли и расстрелять. Но кому-то хватило мудрости разобраться.

В мирное время любая учебно-боевая работа — это всегда подготовка к войне. Почему здесь подход должен быть иным? Ведь когда человек учится воевать, он, как и Покрышкин, тоже может ошибиться.

Конечно, за ошибку следует наказать: объявить выговор, лишить премии, понизить в должности или звании, в конце концов. Но только не уничтожать как личность, как профессионала, который всю свою предыдущую жизнь посвятил тому, чтобы учиться защищать свое Отечество.

Сейчас же происходит именно так. И если здесь уже прослеживается система, то пора что-то решать кардинально на законодательном уровне.

«МК» за последнее время к подобной теме обращается в третий раз. Сначала был старший лейтенант Сергей Нефедов («Российского военного летчика оштрафовали на 27 миллионов за неудачную посадку. Парню грозит уголовное наказание»). Чтобы восстановить справедливость, тогда потребовалось личное вмешательство министра обороны, за что в полку Сергея прозвали «крестник Шойгу». Потом был другой старший лейтенант Сергей Кухтинов («Летчику-старлею абсурдно присудили 35 миллионов штрафа за поврежденный самолет»). И вот теперь история майора Василия Савельева, летчика 1-го класса. Среди всех прочих она, пожалуй, самая невероятная.

*SOS!*

Все началось со звонка моего давнего знакомого — в прошлом инженера одной из авиационных частей:

— Слушай, так нельзя, — с ходу заявил он, — не по-людски все это. Можешь считать меня старым занудой, но если откажется написать «МК», пойду к другим. Все равно молчать не буду. Не смогу. И не я один. Мы тут с сослуживцами общались — вот кумекаем, как парню помочь...

И он рассказал историю, в основу которой легло событие почти годичной давности. Тогда буквально мельком на лентах информагентств со ссылкой на официальные сообщения Министерства обороны и пресс-службу Западного военного округа (ЗВО) проскочило сообщение: в Тверской области в авиаполку Хотилово упал и разбился истребитель Су-30. Летчики разбившегося самолета успели катапультироваться. Никто не пострадал. На земле тоже никаких разрушений. Причины и обстоятельства случившегося устанавливаются. К месту аварии направлена комиссия ЗВО.

Позже некоторые СМИ излагали неофициальную версию случившегося со ссылкой на форумы и чаты летчиков и авиасообществ. Тогда писали, что во время учебного боя другой самолет — Су-35 — вместо имитации дал по нему реальную очередь из авиапушки: «есть предположение, что виноват летчик, но другого самолета: в Хотилово 35-ку после боевого дежурства поставили на полеты, ракеты сняли, а пушку не разоружили. Выполняли ближний бой. Делал фотострельбу, а получилось реально». Другие считали: причина инцидента — техническая неисправность.

— Какая неисправность? — на другом конце трубки горячился мой собеседник. — Банальный непрофессионализм!

Я была уверена, что он — сам технарь до мозга костей — сейчас разнесет в пух и прах летчика и будет защищать «своих» — таких же технарей, как он сам. Но вышло наоборот: он говорил о незаслуженных обвинениях именно летчика!

— Почему тебя это удивляет? — недоумевал он. — Ты знаешь, сколько стоит военному бюджету подготовка одного летчика?

— Знаю, — уверенно сказала я, — миллионы рублей.

— Ответ неверный. Сотни миллионов рублей! А парень, которого они хотят сделать крайним, стоит еще дороже. Он уже майор, летчик 1-го класса, командир авиационного звена. Летное училище окончил с красным дипломом. Переучивания, что потом были, — все на «отлично». За всю службу ни единого выговора, только благодарности. Делал все: и самолеты с завода в Комсомольске-на-Амуре перегонял через всю страну, и в нейтральные воды вплоть до Швеции летал, и спецборта сопровождал... И вот теперь почти год, пока идет следствие, парень не летает. Какой же он после этого боевой летчик? Сотни миллионов на его подготовку — коту под хвост. Ему говорят: твои действия привели к снижению обороноспособности страны. А тех «профессионалов», что не разрядили пушку, даже от служебных обязанностей не отстранили. Все это время они по-прежнему обслуживали самолеты.

— Ценные кадры, видимо, заменить некому…

— С кадрами, техническим обслуживанием самолетов у нас печально, — объяснил он. — Все это — следствие реформ, затеянных еще в бытность команды Сердюкова. Прежнюю налаженную систему подготовки кадров для ВВС тогда прихлопнули, а новую не создали. Сокращения авиационных и технических вузов сильно подкосили авиацию. Нужно время, чтобы как-то оклематься. А пока от тех «цветочков» получаем вот такие «ягодки».

Людей не хватает. Раньше самолет обслуживали либо техники-офицеры, либо специалисты, отучившиеся несколько месяцев в школе прапорщиков. Рядовых к самолету даже не подпускали. Сейчас вынуждены набирать людей чуть ли не из соседних сел, отправляя их на краткосрочные курсы, а потом — на обслуживание самолета.

В мою бытность даже в страшном сне не могло никому из нас привидеться, чтобы истребитель в учебный бой отправили с заряженной пушкой! Для учебного сражения по всем документам и правилам самолет должен быть полностью разряжен! А здесь, выходит, забыли разрядить, да еще летчика хотят сделать крайним...

Повозмущавшись, мой знакомый наконец-таки рассказал, что же случилось в тот злополучный день, когда в Хотилове упал Су-30.

*Пулеметная очередь*

Это произошло 22 сентября 2020 года. В полку был обычный день полетов. Самолеты стояли на местах рассредоточения. Пока летал разведчик погоды, летный состав отрабатывал предстоящие задания «пеший по-летному». После тренажа все пошли на медицинский контроль, командир провел предполетные указания, и летчики направились к самолетам.

Командир звена летчик 1-го класса майор Василий Савельев в первом разлете не участвовал. Сначала на его Су-35 полетел командир эскадрильи. Вернулся, выполнив полет без замечаний. Следующим на этом же истребителе маневренный учебный бой предстояло выполнить Савельеву. В бою участвовали три «сушки».

Уяснив на земле свою роль в «бою», летчики пошли принимать самолеты — стандартная предполетная процедура. Осмотрев свой Су-35, майор Савельев расписался в журнале подготовки самолета. Графа «авиационные средства поражения» была пустой, что означало: никаких средств поражения на самолете нет. Техник стандартно доложил: машина исправна, заправка такая-то. Майор залез в кабину и запустил двигатели.

Он видел, как с полосы поднялась пара истребителей — ведущий на таком же Су-35 и ведомый на Су-30М2, — самолеты, с которыми ему предстояло встретиться в учебном бою. Командир звена, летчик 1-го класса Василий Савельев на Су-35 взлетал последним.

В воздухе, в специальной зоне для выполнения полетов, они вступили в учебный бой. Сначала самолет Савельева подыгрывал двум другим как цель, которую те атаковали. Затем перешли к оборонительно-наступательным маневрам и атаке замыкающего самолета — крайнего в боевом порядке.

На этом этапе требовалось отработать имитацию пуска управляемых ракет малой дальности и стрельбу из пушки. Имитация ракетной стрельбы была выполнена удачно. Но когда Су-35 Савельева перешел в режим работы пушки и летчик нажал гашетку, то неожиданно услышал, как прозвучала короткая очередь. С крыла самолета-спарки Су-30М2, по которому он работал, пошло легкое «пыление».

В кабине Су-30М2 через несколько минут речевой информатор сообщил об отказе гидросистемы, отсутствии давления, и автоматика предложила экипажу катапультироваться.

Сбитый истребитель упал и взорвался в лесу, в 28 км от аэродрома. Экипаж из двух человек приземлился без травм и повреждений.

*Барьер безопасности*

— В том журнале, где летчик расписывается, принимая самолет, — уточнил мой собеседник, — кроме строки про вооружение должна быть еще запись о состоянии контактора дополнительного запала (ДЗ). Контактор ДЗ — барьер безопасности. Он замыкает или размыкает электропитание пушки. В учебно-тренировочных полетах рукоятка ДЗ должна быть обязательно разомкнута, чтобы авиационная пушка, даже если она заряжена, случайно не выстрелила.

Здесь, когда после случившегося начали разбираться, оказалось, что последняя запись в журнале о том, что контактор ДЗ разомкнут, была сделана за 5 дней до ЧП, 17 сентября.

— Но если с 17-го по 22-е никто контактор не трогал, почему пушка оказалась в рабочем состоянии?

— В том-то и дело, что накануне, то есть 21 сентября, этот Су-35 сняли с боевого дежурства. На дежурстве самолет всегда стоит в полном вооружении: с подвешенными ракетами и заряженным боекомплектом пушки, чтобы в любую минуту мог взлететь и пресечь действия нарушителя. А значит, для боевого дежурства контактор ДЗ должен обязательно находиться в боевом положении. Когда Су-35 снимали с дежурства, подготавливая к учебным полетам, с него должны были убрать все вооружение и контактор ДЗ, естественно, разомкнуть. Но, получается, ракеты сняли, а разрядить пушку и разомкнуть контактор забыли. Я уж не говорю о том, что обязательную запись об этом в журнале тоже никто не сделал.

— Летчик перед вылетом, осматривая самолет, мог видеть, заряжена у него пушка или нет?

— Подвесное вооружение — ракеты — он, конечно видит. Но все, что связано с пушкой, видеть не может. Да и в его обязанности это не входит. И контактор ДЗ, и пушку должны проверять специалисты по вооружению.

— Они проверяли?

— Не знаю. Ребята рассказывали, когда уже после случившегося летчик Савельев посадил свой самолет, к нему на полосу примчались человек двадцать технарей и вооруженцев — ясное дело, перепугались. Он потребовал подогнать стремянку, вскрыть люк, через который осуществляется доступ к пушке, — хотел воочию убедиться, что она в боевом положении.

— Зачем? И так ясно, раз выстрелила.

— Наверное, чтобы кто-то потом не разомкнул эту цепь и не списал все на «высшие силы». Кстати, именно так позже примерно и случилось...

В тот день на аэродроме все слышали, как летчик ругался: какого черта пушка не разомкнута?! Инженер полка по вооружению своего подчиненного прапорщика спрашивал («спрашивал» — это я, конечно, мягко говорю, там все было очень громко): почему пушка заряжена, а ручка фиксатора в положении «включено»? Прапорщик в ответ: не знаю, не я обслуживал самолет!

Мне рассказывали, что в тот момент на полосе не было никого из тех, кто готовил Су-35 к вылету. А ведь они назначаются на всю летную смену и должны быть там до конца. У вооруженцев, кстати,  во время подготовки техники к вылету должен быть исполнитель и контролер. Один делает, другой его проверяет.

— Столько народу и такой результат?

— А времени и возможности все проверить сколько было! Вот смотри: во-первых, утром 21-го самолет сняли с боевого дежурства. Значит, на нем выполнялись послеполетные работы, когда снимается вооружение и приводится все в исходное состояние.
Во-вторых, в тот же день после обеда замкомандира полка по инженерной авиационной службе приказал провести работы на авиационной технике. Тогда тоже могли все проверить, в том числе залезть в пушку на том Су-35. Причем утром это должен был делать один исполнитель, а после обеда — другой. Только контролер у них оставался один и тот же. И все потом обязаны расписаться: этот — что сделал, тот — что проверил.

В-третьих, на другой день, утром 22 сентября, перед первым полетом снова осматривали самолет.

И в-четвертых, когда Су-35 вернулся из первого утреннего полета, его снова готовили уже к следующему вылету. А значит, тоже можно было изучить работоспособность системы вооружения и посмотреть контактор ДЗ.

— Почему же та пушка не сработала в тот день еще в первом полете?

— Просто выполняли другое упражнение. Тоже маневренный бой, но при этом летчик пушку не применял. Он сам имитировал цель. По нему работали другие самолеты. Ему повезло.

*Каждый сам за себя*

Эта история мне казалась неприятной еще и тем, что разрушала стойкое представление о сплоченной команде «техник — летчик — самолет», взращенное на старых советских фильмах типа «В бой идут одни старики». Происходящее мало напоминало теплые, почти семейные отношения механика и летчика, так запомнившиеся в той картине…

Здесь из всего сказанного мне было не ясно одно: если столь очевидны проколы технического персонала, то на каком основании во всем обвиняется летчик?

Как выяснилось, основания — шаткие, формальные, слабые — все-таки есть. По мнению следствия, вина майора Савельева в том, что он последний (в авиации говорят «крайний»), кто мог бы предотвратить то, что случилось в небе из-за недоработок на земле. 

Майору вменяют невыполнение предписания методических схем по двум пунктам.

Первый: перед имитацией стрельбы из авиапушки он не вырубил выключатель «Главный», который запитывает все «боевые» кнопки.

Тут надо пояснить: в момент, когда летчик выполняет имитацию стрельбы ракетами, «Главный» должен быть включен. А когда переходит на пушку — выключен. В полете майора Савельева «Главный» был включен до конца.

Второе: летчики-истребители знают, что перед началом учебного боя летчик обязан направить самолет в безопасном направлении и сделать контрольное нажатие на гашетку. Убедившись, что реальной пушечной стрельбы не происходит, он может приступить к выполнению так называемой фотострельбы. Этого Савельев не сделал.

И здесь возникает резонный вопрос: почему летчик 1-го класса не выполнил эти, казалось бы, несложные предписания?

За разъяснением по этому вопросу я обратилась уже к другому специалисту, человеку, непосредственно связанному с созданием такого типа самолетов. Причем, как неожиданно выяснилось, он оказался знаком с ситуацией, о которой идет речь (по понятным причинам имени его не называю).

— Сначала разберемся с выключателем «Главный», — начал свои объяснения специалист. — Вы же знаете, что в армии все делается по приказу и на основании руководящих документов. Основной документ по применению самолета — руководство по летной эксплуатации (РЛЭ). Оно приходит вместе с машиной с завода. Дальше на основании РЛЭ пишутся уже методические рекомендации, делаются схемы, где определяются порядок работы летчика и меры безопасности. Там все должно быть расписано четко: делай раз, делай два... Причем делай это только в такой-то конкретный момент и ни в какой другой.

Так вот, в процессе расследования выяснилось: ни в РЛЭ, ни в других документах действия летчика с выключателем «Главный» при переходе от имитации ракетной атаки к пушечной стрельбе не описаны. Там лишь сказано, в какой момент летчик должен его включить: перед выполнением задания, когда делает имитацию пуска ракет. А где, когда и как потом выключить — ни слова.

Но в РЛЭ имеется маленький пунктик под названием «фотострельба». Там буквально одним предложением сказано, что фотострельбы должны выполняться при отключенном выключателе «Главный».

— Что такое фотострельбы?

— Вот-вот… Я бы сказал, что само это понятие не только с технической, но и с юридической точки зрения некорректно для самолета Су-35. На нем вообще нет фотоконтрольного прибора. Там ведется постоянная видеосъемка. И в задании, которое летчик выполнял, о фотострельбах тоже ничего не сказано. Там записано: выполнить имитацию пуска ракет малой дальности и стрельбы из пушки. А его винят в нарушении фотострельбы.

— Можно придираться к словам, но я хочу понять проблему с технической точки зрения...

— Хорошо, разберем с технической: техника сложная, летчик в кабине один, он управляет самолетом и одновременно ведет воздушный бой. Значит, задачи, которые в такой ситуации на него возложены, должны быть прописаны четко и отработаны до автоматизма. А если существует неразбериха, неясность в документах, это осложняет работу и уводит в сторону от выполнения боевой задачи.

Хотя я, честно говоря, считаю, что даже если во всех этих документах досконально расписать действия летчика, выполнить их все равно будет очень сложно. А для новичка вообще невозможно.

Вот как в данном случае: вокруг тебя летают два самолета, идет воздушный бой. Он скоротечен, нужно еще ни с кем не столкнуться, уворачиваясь от атаки. И тут летчику требуется быстро кинуть взгляд, отжать нужную кнопку внизу на левой панели. Затем найти момент — отжать выключатель «Главный». А он вообще находится вверху панели. Даже сами эти кнопки расположены в разных местах, что принципиально усложняет действия летчика во время и без того сложного полета.

— Если переход от имитации ракетной стрельбы к имитации стрельбы из пушки все усложняет, нельзя ли сделать так, чтобы все оружие применялось в одном и том же режиме?

— Вопрос в точку! Наш Су-35 — это фактически летающий компьютер. В процессе эксплуатации его дорабатывают, усовершенствуют... И вот сейчас, на мой взгляд, как раз назрела такая доработка. Причем это не только мое мнение. Спросите любого, кто летал на Су-35.

Режим, когда в учебном бою имитируется ракетная стрельба, называется тренаж. И если бы на заводе прописали в программе, что пушку можно применять в режиме «тренаж», то уже было бы не важно, что там включено, что выключено. Если бы это сделали на земле, никакой стрельбы в воздухе никогда бы не последовало.

— Комиссия по расследованию в курсе этого?

— Насколько мне известно, когда она работала в Хотилове, то делался запрос в Ахтубинск. Оттуда прислали документ, где испытатели еще раз указали на недостаток, когда невозможно использовать пушку в режиме «тренаж», что существенно осложняет задачу летчику в учебном бою.

— Но другие-то летчики как-то с этим «недостатком» справляются?

— В том-то и дело, что они делали то же самое! Методические схемы полетных заданий разработаны с нарушением. В них не расписано, как летчики должны действовать в полете, применяя механизмы управления вооружением самолета. Их этому нормально не обучали, так как нет единой методики. Им даже оценки за полетные задания выставлялись без учета этого критерия.

— Выходит, причины случившегося все-таки следует искать на земле?

— То же самое могу сказать по второму пункту обвинения майора Савельева — относительно контрольного выстрела из пушки, который вроде бы он не делал. Служба безопасности полетов записала в заключении, что летный состав части в целом не выполняет этот пункт РЛЭ при «фотострельбе», когда применяет авиапушку.

Понять летчика можно. Он четко знает, что никакого вооружения у него на самолете нет, а при этом в бою, когда и без того обстановка сложная, должен делать какие-то отвлекающие проверочные маневры. Более того, я и с другими знакомыми летчиками беседовал, они тоже говорят, что действуют так же, и в один голос мне доказывали: да почти каждый из нас мог оказаться на его месте при такой недоработке технического состава.

— Но почему?

— А это, знаешь, примерно как на улице бывает: разбили зеленый газон, а люди по нему все равно ходят, протаптывая тропинку, — неудобно обходить: далеко, да и лужи кругом. Что тогда вроде надо бы сделать? Заасфальтировать эту тропинку, чтоб людям по ней было ходить удобней. А у нас вместо этого полицейского ставят, чтобы штраф за нарушение собирал. Деньги-то он возьмет, но газон все равно вытопчут.

Так и здесь: самолет новый. Если всем неудобно — чуть подделай, доработка — тьфу! А не сделаешь теперь, этот случай не станет последним.

*Выплатить миллиард*

Сейчас майору Савельеву предъявлено обвинение по статье 351 УК РФ в нарушении правил полетов и подготовки к ним. Странно, конечно. Правил полетов и использования воздушного пространства он не нарушал, к вылету готовился, как учили. А если учили как-то не так?

Но летчику 1-го класса грозит лишение свободы до 7 лет и огромные денежные выплаты. Какие именно — пока не ясно. Известно только, что 6 лет назад, когда Су-30М2 вышел с завода, он стоил 1 млрд 147 млн рублей. Следователи насчитали, что перед падением его цена была 1 млрд 143 млн. Они почему-то решили, что за 6 лет, отлетав четверть своего ресурса, он потерял в цене всего 4 млн. Хотя на тот момент его остаточная балансовая стоимость составляла 940 млн.

Правда, спорить «больше-меньше» тут особо не имеет смысла — разница между суммой в 1 млрд 143 млн рублей и 940 миллионами несущественная. Точнее, никакой... для летчика с его получкой. Ни ту, ни другую майору ВВС все равно не выплатить даже за несколько жизней.

Интересно, а успел бы Александр Покрышкин выплатить стоимость сбитого им бомбардировщика Су-2? Может, и успел бы. Тогда ведь еще не было дорогих «летающих компьютеров», да и подготовка самого летчика кое-что значила. Покрышкина не «приземлили», ему дали летать. Наказали, конечно. Объявили выговор, позже исключили из партии и отозвали первое представление на получение звания Героя Советского Союза. Но он летал! И защищал Родину!

Летал и не менее известный советский ас Иван Кожедуб, после того как по ошибке в апреле 1945-го сбил два самолета союзников, перепутав их с немецкими «Фокке-Вульф». Один из американцев тогда погиб.

В сбитом майором Савельевым Су-30М2 из экипажа никто даже не повредился — летают, как и раньше. Но самого майора неба лишили. И, похоже, не только его. У Савельева растут два сына. Они, как и отец, могли бы стать летчиками. Теперь, видимо, сто раз подумают. Да и многие другие военные летчики, наблюдая, чем заканчиваются подобные ситуации с их товарищами — а Савельев, как уже сказано, не первый, — все чаще посматривают в сторону гражданской авиации. Там военная подготовка котируется, и зарплата у гражданских пилотов повыше.

И все-таки главное в этой истории, на мой взгляд, другое. Если всю вину сейчас повесить на «крайнего» — майора Савельева, то скольким начальникам на земле это даст возможность и дальше рапортовать, что у них в хозяйстве все в порядке. Они с облегчением выдохнут, чуть подправят свои бумажки и очень скоро обо всем забудут. До очередного ЧП с очередным летчиком.

Конечно, так ведь всем удобней! У следствия есть один конкретный виновный, чтобы не копаться, выискивая остальных, и не устанавливать роль и степень вины каждого в случившемся. Командирам доложить наверх про одного нарушителя, забыв о собственных промахах и недоработках. Фирме-производителю можно не беспокоиться об издержках на устранение конструктивного недостатка самолета. Всем хорошо, когда есть один крайний!

Только если «крайним» делают летчика, этот значит, что очень скоро все может повториться. Обязательно сработает та самая непреложная истина: любая ошибка в небе закладывается на земле.

■ ■ ■

*…Пока готовился этот материал, стало известно, что на аэродроме Дзёмги в Комсомольске-на-Амуре при весьма курьезных обстоятельствах был потерян истребитель Су-35С из состава 23-го истребительного авиационного полка. Проблема, судя по всему, технического порядка. Интересно даже, на кого в этот раз повесят разбившиеся миллионы?*

- https://www.mk.ru/politics/2021/08/1...yy-shtraf.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Вдумайтесь.* 

На самолете амфибии Бе-200 погиб наш военный лётчик- палубник Евгений Кузнецов. Таких летчиков, как он, можно пересчитать на пальцах. Возникает вопрос. Если данный самолёт был передан в аренду турецким властям, то что там делали наши военные лётчики? Кстати, турецкие СМИ разнюхали, что год подряд российские самолёты в Турцию на борьбу с пожарами поставляет азербайджанский бизнесмен Физули Моллаев. Кто он такой, с каких делов он рулит нашими самолётами, а так же получается и военнослужащими российской армии, все эти вопросы можно смело переадресовывать гражданскому генералисимусу нашей армии, который сегодня занят строительством нескольких городов в Сибири и рекламирующего в преддверии думских выборов всеми любимую политическую партию России.

----------


## Rutunda

> *Вдумайтесь.* 
> 
> На самолете амфибии Бе-200 погиб наш военный лётчик- палубник Евгений Кузнецов. Таких летчиков, как он, можно пересчитать на пальцах. Возникает вопрос. Если данный самолёт был передан в аренду турецким властям, то что там делали наши военные лётчики? Кстати, турецкие СМИ разнюхали, что год подряд российские самолёты в Турцию на борьбу с пожарами поставляет азербайджанский бизнесмен Физули Моллаев. Кто он такой, с каких делов он рулит нашими самолётами, а так же получается и военнослужащими российской армии, все эти вопросы можно смело переадресовывать гражданскому генералисимусу нашей армии, который сегодня занят строительством нескольких городов в Сибири и рекламирующего в преддверии думских выборов всеми любимую политическую партию России.


Население само себе выбирает президентов и министров и их подельников
Вопрос в том, что кто-то из тех кого сейчас оплакивают- угробил самолет и людей

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Отлетавшаяся Россия: "инфаркт" малой авиации в РФ - ни ремонта, ни новых самолетов!*

----------


## Let_nab

*Нет ни науки, ни производства: сказочная путинская Россия ничего не строит кроме трубопроводов выкачивать из страны ресурсы!*

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Приказ ФСБ России от 28 сентября 2021 г. № 379 “Об утверждении Перечня сведений в области военной, военно-технической деятельности Российской Федерации, которые при их получении иностранным государством, его государственными органами, международной или иностранной организацией, иностранными гражданами или лицами без гражданства могут быть использованы против безопасности Российской Федерации”

https://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/402767295/

Пунктов много не бывает... :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab

> Приказ ФСБ России от 28 сентября 2021 г. № 379 “Об утверждении Перечня сведений в области военной, военно-технической деятельности Российской Федерации, которые при их получении иностранным государством, его государственными органами, международной или иностранной организацией, иностранными гражданами или лицами без гражданства могут быть использованы против безопасности Российской Федерации”
> 
> https://www.garant.ru/products/ipo/prime/doc/402767295/
> 
> Пунктов много не бывает...


То есть ФСБ даёт зелёный свет на использование сведений!? Ключевое - "могут быть использованы". Если могут быть использованы - значит используем!

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

......

Сегодня в новостной ленте:

*Пилота Су-35 захотели посадить на семь лет за случайно сбитый истребитель*


В суд передано уголовное дело о боевом поражении истребителя Су-30 "дружественным" огнем во время учений. Экипажу Су-30 удалось катапультироваться, но стрелявший по ней из 30-мм пушки военный пилот Василий Савельев, по мнению следствия, должен понести уголовную и материальную ответственность за разбитый самолет стоимостью более миллиарда рублей.


По данным Коммерсанта, с авиаинцидентом, произошедшим в 790-м истребительном ордена Кутузова авиаполку, дислоцированном на авиабазе Хотилово в Тверской области, Главное военное следственное управление (ГВСУ) СКР разбиралось чуть более года. По итогам расследования атака на истребитель Су-30М2 квалифицирована как "нарушение правил полетов или подготовки к ним либо иных правил эксплуатации военных летательных аппаратов", а обвиняемым по соответствующей ст. 351 УК РФ стал 34-летний командир звена Су-35С майор Василий Савельев.

Материалы завершенного уголовного дела утверждены Главной военной прокуратурой (ГВП) и переданы в Тверской гарнизонный суд, однако дата начала процесса до сих пор не назначена, так как материалы находятся на изучении у судьи. Последний еще может их вернуть в ГВП для устранения нарушений, "препятствующих вынесению законного и справедливого судебного решения". Сомнения, в том числе у защиты, и раньше возникали в связи с обвинением, предъявленным пилоту. Уголовные дела по ст. 351 УК РФ, предусматривающей до семи лет заключения, обычно возбуждаются после катастроф авиатехники, а инциденты, связанные со стрельбой, подпадают под более легкие ст. 347 или ст. 349 УК РФ (уничтожение или повреждение военного имущества по неосторожности, а также нарушение правил обращения с оружием, повлекшее уничтожение военной техники).

Инцидент, о котором идет речь, произошел 22 сентября 2020 года в небе над территорией Бологовского района Тверской области. В этот день звено истребителей из двух Су-35С и Су-30М2 отрабатывало условные воздушные бои с маневренной воздушной целью на средних и больших высотах.

В роли целей поочередно выступили оба Су-35С, а когда уже они стали условно атаковать Су-30, один из пилотов-преследователей неожиданно дал короткую очередь из 30-мм автоматической пушки ГШ-30-1.

Пять снарядов пробили правое крыло Су-30, повредив гидросистему самолета, в результате чего машина потеряла управление и обоим летчикам пришлось экстренно катапультироваться. При этом сам истребитель, оцененный позже экспертизой в 1,143 млрд рублей, разбился в лесу.

Виновником аварии ГВСУ СКР признало пилота 1-го класса Савельева, обстрелявшего Су-30 реальными снарядами вместо того, чтобы выполнить имитацию атаки, так называемую фотострельбу с фиксацией результатов через установленный на борту и постоянно действующий видеорегистратор. Проблема оказалась в том, что боевая стрельба из пушки и ее фотоимитация на истребителе активируется пилотом с помощью одной и той же клавиши, имеющей обозначение "БК".

Когда истребитель несет боевое дежурство, пушка действует только на поражение, а чтобы исключить "дружественный" огонь во время тренировок, пилот должен заранее подготовить самолет к ним. Ему нужно выключить тумблер "Главный", подающий напряжение в электроцепи управления сбросом бомб, пуском ракет и стрельбы из пушки, а кроме того, "перед началом учебного боя выполнить нажатие "БК" на полный ход в безопасном направлении" и убедиться таким образом, что "стрельба" в партнера по учениям будет безопасной. Майор Савельев, согласно выводам ГВСУ, эти требования не выполнил, грубо нарушив таким образом нормативные документы по эксплуатации Су-35 и его боевому применению.

При этом сам пилот и его защита с обвинением не согласились, утверждая, что перечисленные меры являются лишь страховочными, в то время как основная подготовка боевой машины к учениям ведется на земле специалистами по вооружению и техническим персоналом. Они, например, снимают с истребителя бомбы и ракеты. Снаряды для пушки обычно остаются, чтобы обеспечить быстрое приведение машины в боевую готовность, однако конец ленты при этом вынимается из казенника ГШ-30-1, а сама пушка обесточивается механическим размыканием ее электроконтактора.

Как утверждает обвиняемый, ни офицеры по вооружению полка, ни авиатехник, готовивший Су-35 к учебному бою 22 сентября 2020 года, не сообщили ему о том, что пушка остается в боевой готовности; это не было отражено и в журнале подготовки самолета к учениям.

Пилот, таким образом, понадеялся на добросовестность наземных специалистов. Свою же часть подготовительных операций, по словам представителей майора Савельева, он не выполнил, стремясь максимально приблизить тренировку к реальным боевым условиям, когда у летчика нет времени на тестирование авиапушки и проверку положения главного тумблера.

Как отмечает "Коммерсант", обвиняемый Василий Савельев преуспел не только в боевой подготовке, но имеет также определенный опыт участия в судебных тяжбах. Два года назад в том же Тверском гарнизонном военном суде он успешно выступил в качестве истца в своем споре с управлением финансового обеспечения Минобороны по Тверской области, которое по неизвестной причине лишило летчика командировочных. Весной 2019 года Савельев по заданию руководства перегнал Су-35 из Хотилово в Карелию, а обратно в часть возвратился уже железнодорожным транспортом, заплатив за билет 2098 рублей, которые ему так и не возместили. По итогам разбирательства суд обязал военное ведомство выплатить офицеру потраченную сумму в полном объеме, а также компенсировать понесенные судебные расходы в размере 300 рублей.

*Минобороны потребовало миллиард рублей с виновника крушения вертолета Ми-28*

Министерство обороны России оспаривает приговор, вынесенный бывшему командиру 55-го отдельного вертолетного полка полковнику Евгению Суходольскому, осужденному за крушение вертолета Ми-28 и получившему пять лет лишения свободы. Об этом сообщает «Коммерсантъ».

По данным издания, военное ведомство не согласно с тем, что суд отказался взыскать с виновника катастрофы сумму ущерба за разбившуюся боевую машину. Речь идет о 979 миллионах рублей, которые Минобороны требует с Суходольского.

Отмены приговора Краснодарского гарнизонного военного суда также требуют прокуратура, родственники погибших летчиков и осужденный полковник. Апелляционные жалобы будет рассматривать Южный окружной военный суд.

Суходольский был признан виновным в превышении полномочий. Его приговорили к пяти годам заключения.

11 декабря 2019 года Ми-28Н выполнял «контрольно-тренировочный полет в облаках с заходом на посадку с применением посадочных систем». Пилоты трижды пытались вернуться на аэродром базирования, но так и не увидели его посадочную полосу из-за внезапно образовавшегося плотного тумана. Экипаж совершил вынужденную посадку недалеко от базы, однако Суходольский, пытавшийся скрыть инцидент, потребовал срочной эвакуации вертолета. Выполнить приказ вызвались опытные пилоты: подполковник Александр Склянкин и майор Руслан Кушниренко, но через пять минут после взлета машина упала и разбилась, экипаж погиб. Следствие установило, что причиной катастрофы стали ошибки пилотирования в сложных метеоусловиях.

Суходольский свою вину не признал.

*ИМХО: На фоне этих издевательств над лётчиками, реально не поимевших себе бабла и не пожировавших на  происшедшем, все эти многомиллиардные ущербы от сердюковых и васильевых, которые уж такой ущерб нанесли и пожировали на этом - вызывают просто уже умиление с этой власти с их правосудием!*

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Ссылка -* https://dailystorm.ru/news/sportsmen...impiade-ot-okr

----------


## PPV

В течение последнего месяца наши сограждане почти ежедневно могли наблюдать с экранов своих телевизоров эпическую битву добра со злом в лице депутата Рашкина, олицетворяющего, по мысли наших нынешних идеологов (чего уж там лукавить...), всю КПРФ и вообще "всю левую идею". Могу, конечно, ошибаться, но за последнее время я не припомню никакой другой новости, которая бы при всей её никчёмности привлекала бы столь пристальное  внимание наших средств массовой информации.  И вот сегодня свершилось: наше государство в очередной раз  в полной мере подтвердило свой статус правового: со злодея Рашкина была наконец снята депутатская неприкосновенность, и теперь можно быть уверенным, что он все-таки понесёт заслуженную кару за своё вселенское злодеяние - невинно убиенного лося. 
Одна беда - эта новость несколько померкла на фоне сообщений о гибели в Кузбассе, на шахте "Листвяжная" 52 горняков. Руководство страны, как и полагается в таких случаях, уже выразило семьям погибших соболезнования. ... 
Смущает только одно: в новостных выпусках нашего ТВ сообщения об двух этих событиях заняли сегодня почти равное по времени освещение. Лично я делаю из этого вывод, что для идеологов нашего ТВ равнозначны оба эти события. Хочется в таком случае надеяться и на то, что виновники последнего также понесут за произошедшее не менее заслуженное наказание. Которое также будет столь подробно освещено на нашем ТВ, как это произошло в случае с Рашкиным, который сегодня удостоился в Госдуме длинной обвинительной речи из уст самого Ген.прокурора. 
Тем более, что далеко ходить в данном случае не нужно: шахта "Листвяжная" принадлежит ХК «СДС-Уголь», одним из владельцев которой является Михаил Федяев (входит в список «200 богатейших бизнесменов России-2020» за номером 177). А его сын Павел Федяев является депутатом Госдумы (фракция «Единая Россия»). Вторым совладельцем  "СДС-Уголь" является экс-депутат Госдумы от Кемеровской области Владимир Гридин ( фракция, как это ни странно, также "ЕР").

----------


## PPV

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5zM1VR...utu.be&noapp=1

----------


## Let_nab

*С сообщника взяточников суд взыскал 650 млн рублей*

полностью тут - https://news.mail.ru/incident/495614...partner_id=944

Басманный райсуд Москвы огласил приговор бывшему офицеру продовольственного управления департамента ресурсного обеспечения Минобороны Алексею Пожидаеву, признав его виновным в пособничестве превышению должностных полномочий с причинением крупного ущерба. По данным следствия, он свел сотрудников управления с бизнесменом Алексеем Калитиным, который заплатив военным многомиллионные взятки, обеспечил свои компании заказами на много лет. Поскольку господин Пожидаев рассказал следствию о взятках, обвинение в коррупции с него сняли, назначив всего три года и три месяца колонии. Правда, осужденный должен возместить причиненный оборонному ведомству ущерб в 650 млн руб....

Материалы в отношении Алексея Пожидаева были выделены главным военным следственным управлением СКР из расследования уголовного дела о коррупции в продуправлении Минобороны в связи с заключением его фигурантом соглашения о досудебном сотрудничестве.

По большому делу помимо господина Пожидаева проходили бывшие начальник продовольственного управления Минобороны полковник Александр Бережной, его заместитель в том же звании Александр Вакулин, начальник отдела технического обеспечения того же продуправления подполковник Алексей Гринюк, которого следствие считает организатором преступной группы.

----------


## Let_nab

*За генерал-полковника взялась контрразведка
Заместитель начальника Генштаба Халил Арсланов арестован за мошенничество*

В Москве был задержан заместитель начальника Генштаба—начальника Главного управления связи вооруженных сил России Халила Арсланова, обвиняемый в особо крупном мошенничестве. Военный суд арестовал его до 7 апреля.
Сотрудники военной контрразведки ФСБ задержали генерал-полковника Халила Арсланова у него дома и доставили к следователю Главного военного следственного управления (ГВСУ), который ранее предъявил ему обвинение в двух эпизодах особо крупного мошенничества (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК РФ).

Ущерб по делу экс-главы Генштаба РФ Халила Арсланова составил более 6 млрд рублей.

Вместе с ним в уголовном деле фигурируют начальник управления заказов по совершенствованию технической основы системы управления ВС РФ Павел Кутахов, начальник 1-го управления Главного управления связи ВС генерал-майор Александр Оглоблин, а также задержанные еще в 2017 году бывшие топ-менеджеры ОАО "Воентелеком" - экс-гендиректор предприятия Александр Давыдов, его первый заместитель Олег Савицкий и советник Дмитрий Семилетов - и гендиректор ООО "ЭрСиАй" Татьяна Ильина..

Арсланову были предъявлены три обвинения — два по ч. 4 ст. 159 («Мошенничество в особо крупном размере») и одно по ч. 6 ст. 290 УК РФ («Получение взятки в особо крупном размере»). Напомним, первое уголовное дело в отношении Арсланова было возбуждено в августе 2013 года при заключении госконтракта на выполнение работ по сервисному обслуживанию и ремонту специальной военной техники ВС.

Недвижимость семьи генерала Арсланова арестовали по делу о миллиардном хищении.

----------


## Let_nab

*За генерал-полковника взялась контрразведка
Заместитель начальника Генштаба Халил Арсланов арестован за мошенничество*

В Москве был задержан заместитель начальника Генштаба—начальника Главного управления связи вооруженных сил России Халила Арсланова, обвиняемый в особо крупном мошенничестве. Военный суд арестовал его до 7 апреля.
Сотрудники военной контрразведки ФСБ задержали генерал-полковника Халила Арсланова у него дома и доставили к следователю Главного военного следственного управления (ГВСУ), который ранее предъявил ему обвинение в двух эпизодах особо крупного мошенничества (ч. 4 ст. 159 УК РФ).

Ущерб по делу экс-главы Генштаба РФ Халила Арсланова составил более 6 млрд рублей.




*Фотографии единственного мужского туалета в главном медицинском корпусе бывшей 2 Центральной Поликлиники Минобороны РФ, сейчас переименованной в 12 Консультативно-диагностический центр Минобороны РФ в г. Москва.
Туалету явно 100 лет и с тех пор он никак не "реформировался" и не "модернизировался", по было "сокращение" писсуаров...* 










*Тут, кстати, когда-то были писсуары.*











...........

...........

*Фотографии обычного туалета в МакДональдсе.*

----------


## Fencer

Памятка от Росавиации.

----------


## Let_nab

*Бравшему взятки за отправки в Сирию офицеру из Петербурга дали 8 лет колонии*

- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/accid...?ocid=msedgdhp

Гарнизонный военный суд Петербурга вынес приговор бывшему заместителю командира эскадрильи по инженерно-авиационной службе Андрею Гудкову.

Как сообщает объединённая пресс-служба судов города, экс-военнослужащему вменяли получение взяток в значительном и крупном размерах (два эпизода по ч.2 ст.290 УК РФ, ещё два — по п. "в" ч.5 ст.290 УК РФ).

Согласно материалам дела, в 2018 году на Гудкова были возложены обязанности по отбору военнослужащих для командировки в Сирию. Весной того года к нему обратился подчинённый, изъявивший желание попасть в списки командировочных, за это он заплатил 70 тыс. рублей. От трёх других военнослужащих Гудков получил 165 тыс., 150 тыс. и 210 тыс. рублей.

Гудков признал вину по последним трём эпизодам, но отметил, что не обладал полномочиями по отбору участников командировки и фактически совершил мошенничество.

"По совокупности преступлений путем частичного сложения наказаний, назначенных по данному приговору и по приговору Санкт-Петербургского гарнизонного военного суда от 10 сентября 2021 года, Гудкову назначено наказание в виде лишения свободы на срок 8 лет в ИК строгого режима с лишением воинского звания "майор запаса"", — говорится в сообщении.

Кроме того, у подсудимого в пользу государства конфисковано 595 тыс. рублей.

В июле 2020 года Санкт-Петербургский гарнизонный военный суд огласил приговор по аналогичному делу. Тогда майора Николая Заикина также отправили в колонию строгого режима на 8 лет.

----------


## Let_nab

*НАСТОЯЩИЕ ГЕРОИ РОССИИ! КТО ОНИ!?*

Как говорит народная пословица: "Кто не работает - тот не есть!". И кто они настоящие герои-труженики в современной буржуйской России!? А вот они - самые утрудившиеся работники, приносящие офигенную пользу своей стране и своему народу, которые в поте лица утрудились на благо России и россиян! Не жалея пота, мозолей и даже своих жизней.., в отличие... За что они и получают высшие награды от самого! Да и оценки их труда исчисляется с шестизначными нулями в доллариях. Только хрень в том, что почему-то сколько шестизначных доллариев в своё личное удовольствие подобные не получают, а Россеюшка всё равно в жопе..., что старики-пенсионеры, что ветераны Великой Отечественной, что многодетные да и вообще все 26 миллионов нищих в стране (официально, не официально 60 миллионов). В стране где садовую тачку без Китая сделать не могут. Ведь сам президент признаёт уже 20 лет своего, что всё борется и борется с бедностью и нищетой в самой богатой ресурсами и такими вот талантами России! Кстати, по подобным утрудившимся на благо вставания с колен, россияне занимают в мире одно из самых передовых мест, в отличии от самой России..., что подтверждает список мировых богатеев Форбс.

Вот один из таких заробчан "шайбу нагонял" на замки и дворцы в Америке. Сегодня в новостной ленте:
- https://sportmail.ru/news/hockey/503...partner_id=900

*Ковальчук продает замок в Нью-Джерси за 15 млн долларов. Он снизил цену во второй раз.*

Об этом сообщает The New York Post.

Отмечается, что россиянин повторно выставил на продажу свой особняк в Алпайне, штат Нью-Джерси.

Он снизил стоимость недвижимости во второй раз. В 2019 году цена составляла 18 млн долларов, в 2020-м — 16 млн.

Ковальчук приобрел участок в 2010 году, когда играл в НХЛ за «Нью-Джерси». Площадь особняка — 22 тысячи квадратных футов.

Дом включает в себя восемь спальных комнат, 11 ванных комнат и столовую банкетного размера.

Также сообщается, что Ковальчук недавно продал свой дом в Беверли-Хиллз за 12,4 млн долларов.

*А тут, бездельники-вояки в России свои жизни кладут за 7 миллионов деревянных, которые уже обесценились в 54 тыщи Евро! И что такое 54 тыщи Евро? Да это у того же Ковальчука стоит кусочек газона у его замка.*

----------


## Red307

Какой ты странный дед. 
Оказывается, это Ковальчук виноват в том, что 65 миллионов россиян живут в нищете.

Или он должен был заработанные в НХЛ деньги сдавать в бюджет России?

----------


## Let_nab

> Какой ты странный дед. 
> Оказывается, это Ковальчук виноват в том, что 65 миллионов россиян живут в нищете.
> 
> Или он должен был заработанные в НХЛ деньги сдавать в бюджет России?


А ты даже не странный. Ты просто безмозглый сопливый малолетка! 
Кто и где тебе безмозглому указал, что Ковальчук виноват или что-то должен!? Походу это та жижа, что у тебя вместо мозга очередной раз выдала запашком...

----------


## Red307

> А ты даже не странный. Ты просто безмозглый сопливый малолетка! 
> Кто и где тебе безмозглому указал, что Ковальчук виноват или что-то должен!? Походу это та жижа, что у тебя вместо мозга очередной раз выдала запашком...


Ты сам пишешь, что Ковальчук "вот один из заработчан", который зарабатывает "шестизначные нули в доллариях", а "Рассеюшка все равно в жопе".

Это же он строил олимпийские объекты, которые до сих пор не достроены, космодром, мост на остров Русский, стадион на Крестовском.

Ставишь в один ряд распильщиков бюджета и человека, который заработал свои доллары тем, что хорошо играл в хоккей.
Я уже не говорю про то, что он стал кумиром миллионов в тот момент, когда забил памятную шайбу в финале и прервал длинную сухую серию нашей сборной.

Закругляйся уже всякую муть писать.

----------


## Let_nab

> Ты сам пишешь, что Ковальчук "вот один из заработчан", который зарабатывает "шестизначные нули в доллариях", а "Рассеюшка все равно в жопе".
> 
> Это же он строил олимпийские объекты, которые до сих пор не достроены, космодром, мост на остров Русский, стадион на Крестовском.
> 
> Ставишь в один ряд распильщиков бюджета и человека, который заработал свои доллары тем, что хорошо играл в хоккей.
> Я уже не говорю про то, что он стал кумиром миллионов в тот момент, когда забил памятную шайбу в финале и прервал длинную сухую серию нашей сборной.
> 
> Закругляйся уже всякую муть писать.


И что!? Ковальчук "вот один из заробчан" зарабатывает "шестизначные нули в доллариях". Что не так то? Зарабатывает. Есть такое.

А "Рассеюшка всё равно в жопе"! И тут то что не так!? 60 миллионов нищих! Россия то не в педаровиках по уровню жизни, а на 96 месте между Руандой и Кенией... Факт. 



И кто где кого и куда ставит!? Опять разминаешься испражнениями - так я то каким боком!? Это ж получается ты бредишь "долгами", "виной" и прочим типа "хорошего" хоккея, что в России уже забыли когда в хоккее мы выигрывали. Так ты со своей больной головы на здоровую то не переваливай! 

Рассмешил прям меня своим полётом мысли! Реально ты так меня развлекаешь! Поэтому можешь не закругляться муть писать! Пиши ещё, что там опять  ̶в̶ы̶с̶р̶е̶ш̶ь̶ выдумаешь смешного! А мы поржём!

----------


## Let_nab

> Закругляйся уже всякую муть писать.


И это, прям отдельным постом специально для тебя, чтоб ты по буквам прочитал и хоть как-то понял банальное - что я то клал на твои указания, как и персонально на тебя...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

)) 

https://t.me/alter_vij/1161

----------


## Avia M

Попалась на глаза...

----------


## Let_nab

*Разбор пространного монолога Путина перед матерями военнослужащих!*

Вернемся к одному из ключевых событий всего правления Путина: его встрече с матерями военнослужащих.

Напомню, что у Путина в самом начале его правления уже был крайне неудачный опыт встречи с женами подводников "Курска" и эта встреча Путину очень не понравилась, т.к. несознательные гражданки стали обвинять его, нивчёмневиноватого, в произошедшем.

В этот раз гражданки оказались очень даже сознательные, тщательно отобранные, полностью одобрившие "политику партии и правительства". И даже готовы подкинуть еще несколько сотен тысяч жизней своих мужей и детей для Нашего великого геополитика всех времен и народов.

На этой встрече меня более всего заинтересовал пространный монолог Путина о жизни и смерти, смысл которого сводится к тому, что мы все умрем.

Вопрос в том, как мы жили. Некоторые ведь живут или не живут – непонятно, и как уходят – от водки или ещё от чего-то – непонятно, а потом ушли. Жили или не жили – тоже незаметно пролистнулось как-то: то ли жил человек, то ли нет. А Ваш сын жил, понимаете? Его цель достигнута. Это значит, что он и из жизни не зря ушёл.
При этом были названы цифры жертв ДТП — 30 тысяч, от алкоголя и т.д.

С цифрами Путин, как обычно налажал, причем в выгодную в данный момент для себя сторону. Если ознакомиться с данными Росстата, то окажется, что жертвами ДТП в 2021 году стали 13,6 тысяч человек, т.е. более, чем в 2 с лишним раза меньше названной Путиным с потолка цифры.

Зачем Путин значительно преувеличил эту цифру? Видимо, затем, что предполагает, что последствия 24-го февраля будут сопоставимы с цифрой в 30 тысяч + плюс с еще большим числом жертв от алкоголя. Мол, вон как много мрёт без всякой пользы для меня, так пусть никого не смущает, что с пользой для меня погибнет еще больше. Именно так я понимаю его этот пространный монолог.


- https://vk.com/cco_cccp?w=wall-15175514_1699414

----------


## Red307

> [
> Кстати, насчет пользы от ухода. Почему бы Путину самому не последовать своим рассуждениям и не уйти самому хотя бы в отставку, чтобы всё это закончить? Это ж сколько десятков тысяч жизней будет сразу сохранено? А в перспективе и миллионов?


Это твои слова, или процитировал, но забыл поглумиться?

----------


## Let_nab

> Это твои слова, или процитировал, но забыл поглумиться?


А как тебе хотелось?

----------


## Red307

> А как тебе хотелось?


"Ты ж истребитель, смуглянка. Не робей."

----------


## Let_nab

> "Ты ж истребитель, смуглянка. Не робей."


Это ты то заробел или как обычно завыдумывался до истребителей и смуглянок?

----------


## Red307

Методы одни, цели разные.

Медведев красавчик. Сокрушается, что НАТО мешает завоевать Прибалтику и далее))

----------


## Let_nab

> Методы одни, цели разные.
> 
> Медведев красавчик. Сокрушается, что НАТО мешает завоевать Прибалтику и далее))


У тебя такие популярные на Западе пидорские половые признаки, что даже в общении сыплешь словечками "красавчик". А почему не "противный"? Или тебе нравица Медведев как мужчинка?  

А так... Да, пора Прибалтику освобождать от оккупации НАТО и США... Освободили от германского нацизма - освободим и от пропиндосовского нацизма. Люди там действительно уже стонут от рабства и разгула сатанистов.

----------


## Let_nab

*Медведев назвал стыдным для немцев говорить про голодомор*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/541130...partner_id=705

Германия не вправе учить Россию гуманизму и историям про так называемый голодомор, немцы сами должны продолжать каяться за свои преступления во время войны. Такое мнение высказал зампред Совбеза РФ, председатель «Единой России» Дмитрий Медведев.

«Немцы уже нас гуманизму учат, пусть свою историю вспомнят, что они делали на территории нашей страны! А то рассказывают нам про голодомор там, еще про что-то. Стыдно просто это все слушать из уст весьма высоких должностных лиц, каяться им надо за [это] три еще, так сказать, поколения вперед», — сказал Медведев во время приема граждан в офисе «Единой России».

----------


## Let_nab

*Путин призвал контрразведку «жестко пресекать» действия зарубежных спецслужб и выявлять предателей*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/543598...partner_id=705

Президент Владимир Путин в поздравлении ко Дню работника органов безопасности призвал контрразведку пресекать действия зарубежных спецслужб. Он пообещал подразделениям органов безопасности в новых регионах современную технику, вооружение и укрепление опытными кадрами. Глава государства также призвал ФСБ держать под постоянным контролем места массового пребывания граждан, стратегические объекты, транспортную и энергетическую инфраструктуру.

«Максимальная собранность, концентрация сил требуется сейчас от органов контрразведки, в том числе военной. Надо жестко пресекать действия зарубежных спецслужб, оперативно выявлять предателей, шпионов и диверсантов», — говорится в обращении Путина, которое опубликовано на сайте Кремля.

Он также призвал усилить работу по линии погранслужбы ФСБ, так как госграница «должна быть надежно прикрыта, а попытки ее нарушить — пресекаться быстро и эффективно с использованием имеющихся сил и средств, в том числе подразделений мобильных действий и специального назначения».

По мнению президента, в условиях «динамично меняющейся ситуации в мире» ко всей системе органов безопасности России предъявляются «повышенные требования», поэтому необходимо «серьезно усилить работу по ключевым направлениям».

«Особо хочу отметить подразделения органов безопасности, которые начали действовать в новых регионах России. Да, вам сейчас трудно: обстановка в Донецкой и Луганской народных республиках, в Херсонской и Запорожской областях крайне сложная», — отметил глава государства.

Он считает, что долг сотрудников органов безопасности «сделать все необходимое для максимального обеспечения безопасности» жителей новых регионов, соблюдения их прав и свобод.

Владимир Путин считает одним из главных приоритетов спецслужб, «и прежде всего ФСБ», — борьбу с терроризмом. «Под постоянным контролем должны находиться места массового пребывания граждан, стратегические объекты, транспортная и энергетическая инфраструктура», — сказал президент.

По его словам, ФСБ должна решать эту задачу при координации Национального антитеррористического комитета и во взаимодействии с другими ведомствами.

Кроме того, глава государства призвал не «ослаблять внимание» к борьбе с экстремизмом. Он назвал прямой угрозой «внутреннему единству общества» «воинствующий национализм, призывы к насилию, провокации, направленные на разжигание межнациональной розни».

----------


## Let_nab

*"Врагов народа выдумал кровавый параноик Сталин" (с) Хотя постойте...*

*Первое.* Предатели, которые так ненавидят свою страну, что призывают к её поражению и гибели, должны рассматриваться как hostis publicus, враги общества. Вне зависимости от юридической квалификации их деяний. Как враги государства, enemy of the state, пользуясь их же любимым американским эквивалентом. За ними накрепко должно закрепиться это определение. Пусть даже никаких административных или уголовных дел в отношении этих лиц никто не возбуждал.

*Второе.* Таких лиц не следует пускать обратно в Россию до конца их дней. Их нужно полностью отрезать от источников доходов в нашей стране, в чём бы они ни состояли. Аморальную ситуацию, когда предатели, которые желают своей стране поражения, параллельно зарабатывают на России, нужно прекратить раз и навсегда.

*Третье.* Возвращение таких лиц домой может состояться только в случае предварительно сделанного недвусмысленного публичного раскаяния, а в подобающих случаях – только через амнистию или помилование. (с) *Медведев*

*Медведев предложил не пускать «предателей» в Россию и лишить их заработка*

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/54472725/?frommail=1

----------


## Let_nab

*100 лет назад был образован СССР.*
Первое в истории рабоче-крестьянское социалистическое государство. Наша страна первой прошла по этому пути, изменившись сама и изменив весь остальной мир. Сама же Россия в своей социалистической ипостаси поднялась на недосягаемую доселе высоту как с точки зрения социальных благ для народа, так и с точки зрения могущества и влияние на процессы определявшие развитие всего человечества.

Когда сегодня мы видим тупиковость капитализма и проблемы им порождаемые, СССР продолжает напоминать нам об альтернативах капиталистическому тупику. И сколько после 1991 года не пытались хоронить социализм, он никуда не исчез - идея пережила даже уничтожение СССР и продолжает оказывать огромное влияние на мысли сотен миллионов и миллиардов людей. В 2022-м году особенно ярко заметно, что предложенная альтернатива СССР в виде "похода на Запад" в "золотой миллиард" по "столбовой дороге цивилизации" привела нас в исторический тупик, из которого стране теперь приходится выходить через войну. Мы потратили 30 лет на негодный эксперимент, при этом перед нами есть пример Китайской Народной Республики, которая смогла устоясть, провести новую модернизацию и нынче выступать в качестве новой сверхдержавы ведомой самой крупной в мире коммунистической партией, которая внимательно изучает наши ошибки, которые привели к коллапсу КПСС и СССР, похерив тяжелейшие усилия и жертвы предыдущих поколений построивших социалистическую сверхдержаву, которая сокрушила западный колониализм и принесла свободу многим народам по всей Земле.

Китайцы учатся на наших ошибках, нам же предстоит учится на своих. И безусловно, многие достижения СССР и накопленный в годы СССР опыт используется и будет использоваться в большем масштабе в будущем. Убежать от советской истории, представив СССР "черной дырой отечественной истории" не вышло. От очернения СССР российское общество приходит к осмыслению СССР и в условиях войны, мы наглядно видим, что то, что 30 лет нам пытались представить глупостью было разумным. То, что пытались представить жестокостью - было осознанной необходимостью. То, что казалось ненужным, оказалось жизненно необходимым. И по мере того, как основная масса тех, кто активно глумился над "тупыми совками" трусливо драпает за рубеж, куда как лучше становится ясна цена всех этих помоев на нашу историю и нашу страну.

В этот день мы вспоминаем СССР, его достижения и победы, его ошибки и недостатки и конечно же его трагическую гибель, которая так дорого обошлась нашей стране и народу. Но это уже произошло. Задача наших поколений - взять все то, что еще можно и нужно взять из советского опыта и приложить это к усилиям, по которой Россия будет идти в будущее через шторм разрушающегося миропорядка. СССР - это одна из исторических точек опоры на этом пути.

*С праздником товарищи! С Днем рождения СССР!*

*Последствия разрушения СССР*

При сохранении СССР в России сейчас могло жить 172 млн человек, а экономика и доходы населения были на 67% выше

★ В результате разрушения Советского Союза Россия потеряла 26 млн человек, 40% экономики и 66% промышленности, оценило «Равенство». Это разница между фактическими показателями и альтернативными, что сложились бы при советских темпах роста, средних за 1980-1989 гг.

Потери населения – 26 млн
По данных прогноза (https://istmat.info/files/uploads/35...90.pdf#page=63) Госкомстата СССР от 1990 г., в РСФСР к концу 2022 г. могло жить 172,4 млн чел. Но по факту его сейчас 146,4 млн чел.

Потери доходов – 41%
Среднемесячные располагаемые доходы 80% россиян (без богатых) в 2022 г. составили около 25 550 руб. При советских темпах роста и уровне неравенства они бы стали 43 000 руб., или на 68% больше.

Потери экономики – 40%
"Как известно", в 80-е был "застой". В 1985 г. рост экономики замедлился аж до 2,3% (https://istmat.org/files/uploads/158...pokazateli.pdf), что использовали как повод для начала перестройки. Но при таких темпах роста ВВП сейчас был бы больше, чем в 1990 г., в 2,1 раза, а не на 26%, как по факту. Экономика России (ВВП по ППС) составила $7,7 трлн вместо $4,6 трлн и занимала бы 4 место в мире после Китая, США и Индии.

Потери производства – 66%

Потери сельского хозяйства – 44%

Потери активов – 56%

Геополитические потери – 32%

Аналогичная оценка последствий войны 1941-1945 гг показала, что потери населения России составили 20 млн человек, как оценивает Росстат. Экономика Советской России потеряла 44%, промышленность – 41%, сельское хозяйство – 43%. Страна недосчиталась 45% богатств, а население – 37% доходов.

Как видно, разрушение СССР и переход от социализма к капитализму, то есть на более низкую ступень общественного развития обернулись для России потерями, которые сопоставимы с утратами от гитлеровской оккупации 1941-1945 гг. Если же смотреть шире и учитывать раскол братских республик и всемирно-исторические последствия, разрушение Советского Союза – это крупнейшая геополитическая катастрофа в истории человечества.

#исследование (https://www.livejournal.com/rsearch/...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5) #СССР (https://www.livejournal.com/rsearch/...A1%D0%A1%D0%A0)

@ravenstvomedia - цинк

----------


## Red307

Слушай, дед! СССР образовали большевики при участии Ленина, которые желали поражения своей армии на фронтах первой мировой войны и по сути были предателями.
Как у тебя еще голова не треснула от такого двойного восприятия действительности?

----------


## Let_nab

> Слушай, дед! СССР образовали большевики при участии Ленина, которые желали поражения своей армии на фронтах первой мировой войны и по сути были предателями.
> Как у тебя еще голова не треснула от такого двойного восприятия действительности?


Слушай сынок! А действительность такова, что ты в своей злобе, лжи и беспомощности к СССР уже захлёбываешься! 

Поржал от убогости твоего умишки! 
Ну, во-первых Императорская армия с царскими генералами, ведущими народ на убой за упыряцаря, - это не свои для простого российского народа и тем более для Большевиков. Народ, во главе с Большевиками, потом сами с ними воевали за народную Россию, а те - за иностранные интересы и свою шкурку. "Свои " в полном понимании этого слова — это те, кто стоит за интересы страны и своего народа, а не за шкурные интересы кучки жлобов. В 1 Мировой, правильно называемой Лениным - Империалистической войне, совершенно не было никакого интереса простого российского народа и тем более необходимости участия в ней России. В Россию никто не вторгался.  Это Николай-кровавый в августе 1914 года отправил свои армии на территорию Германии через Восточную Пруссию и Австрии – через Карпаты.
И второе, это не предательство, когда Ленин и Большевики открыто выступили против убоя российского народа на фронтах 1 Мировой, так как люди погибали за интересы империализма, а не за интересы страны и народа. Тут предатели народа и России те, кто эту бойню устроил. 
*Третье, это не моя голова, а это у тебя суть и нутро гнилое, что всё продолжаешь серить под себя, будто задница у тебя треснула по шву...*

----------


## Red307

> Поржал от убогости твоего умишки!


А я позавидовал изворотливости твоего.

Все четко написано.



> Ну, во-первых ХХХХХХ армия с ХХХХХ генералами, ведущими народ на убой за упыряцаря, - это не свои для простого российского народа....
> 
> совершенно не было никакого интереса простого
> российского народа и тем более необходимости участия в ней России. В Россию никто не вторгался.  Это ХХХХХХХХХ в ХХХХХХХХ года отправил свои армии на территорию ХХХХХХХХХ....
> 
>  Тут предатели народа и России те, кто эту бойню устроил.

----------


## Red307

> Слушай сынок! А действительность такова, что ты в своей злобе, лжи и беспомощности к СССР уже захлёбываешься!


Кстати, в чем моя "беспомощность к СССР"?
СССР уже нет. И не будет.

Объединяться "братские республики" назад не хотят, и судя по последним событиям никто их не в силе заставить.Так что когда уйдут последние динозавры вроде тебя, люди про него забудут. Останутся легенды. А там всего лишь вопрос времени, когда напишут другие учебники истории.

----------


## Сухой YYDS

> Кстати, в чем моя "беспомощность к СССР"?
> СССР уже нет. И не будет.
> 
> Объединяться "братские республики" назад не хотят, и судя по последним событиям никто их не в силе заставить.Так что когда уйдут последние динозавры вроде тебя, люди про него забудут. Останутся легенды. А там всего лишь вопрос времени, когда напишут другие учебники истории.


USSR will never be forgotten. It's the first socialistic country of the world, which is enough for its being remembered. For what I have seen, it accounts for at least 3 units in the textbook of junior high.
Though the western world always tries to discredit USSR, but what I see is that they have failed. In my country,* USSR is widely beloved among young people,* even if the relationship of USSR and PRC got extremely bad in the 1970s.

----------


## Let_nab

> А я позавидовал изворотливости твоего.
> 
> Все четко написано.


Сынок, признавая свою зависть - ты чётко выставил напоказ свою изворотливость.

----------


## Let_nab

> Кстати, в чем моя "беспомощность к СССР"?
> СССР уже нет. И не будет.


Твоя беспомощность банальна - от непонимания своей беспомощности и злобы к тому, чего нет. Как твоего непонимания простого, что Николай-кровавый или Гитлер тоже думали, что СССР не будет...




> Объединяться "братские республики" назад не хотят, и судя по последним событиям никто их не в силе заставить.Так что когда уйдут последние динозавры вроде тебя, люди про него забудут. Останутся легенды. А там всего лишь вопрос времени, когда напишут другие учебники истории.


Вот как раз этим высером ты показал, что у тебя всё таки жопа по шву треснула, так как много на себя взял и обосрался - отвечая за народы братских республик.  

*А объединение братских народов уже идёт.* Вернее сказать - возвращение одного братского российского народа домой в свою единую страну. За последние годы в Россию вернулись народы и территории, и этот процесс идёт полным ходом! Расколотая врагами и предателями Великая страна и народ - вновь становятся единым целым. Только безмозглый идиот этого не видит и мечтает переписать учебники истории! Так что, возрождение одного Великого народа и Великой страны - дело времени, а время - работает на нас, а не на наших врагов и тебя вместе с ними! Тут уже тебе останется - либо вскоре тебя поставят к стенке как врага народа, либо ты поедешь на принудительный общественно полезный труд на благо российского народа и нашей Великой страны.

----------


## Let_nab

> USSR will never be forgotten. It's the first socialistic country of the world, which is enough for its being remembered. For what I have seen, it accounts for at least 3 units in the textbook of junior high.
> Though the western world always tries to discredit USSR, but what I see is that they have failed. In my country,* USSR is widely beloved among young people,* even if the relationship of USSR and PRC got extremely bad in the 1970s.


Yes, comrade! The USSR will never be forgotten. Enemies and traitors have divided the Great Country. However, Russia is picking up its divided nation and lost territory now. The people and the territories are returning to our Great Country. The process is underway! The enemies have started a war against Russia. But we will win! We have the strength and the resources. We will restore the Great United People and the Great Country!

----------


## Red307

> *А объединение братских народов уже идёт.* Вернее сказать - возвращение одного братского российского народа домой в свою единую страну.


Это в Херсоне который живёт? Как-то не надолго они "вернулись".

Кстати, ждали на НГ подарок в Москве, а оказалось а другом месте.
Настенька Кашеварова пишет.





> По трагедии в Макеевке.
> 
> Вот в этом-то и проблема.
> Не в том, чтобы пойти добровольцем или мобилизованным.
> Не в том, чтобы выполнять боевые задачи.
> Не в том, чтобы рисковать жизнью, защищая или штурмуя населенные пункты.
> А в том, что будь ты трижды патриот и четырежды супергерой, тебя просто про...ут по тупости ещё до того, как понадобится реально рисковать жизнью в бою. Потому что им срать на твою жизнь, на жизнь сотен и тысяч таких же. Они реально думают, что люди - расходный материал, можно ещё понабрать.


И далее ее понесло.




> «Девятерых забей, десятого представь».  Такую формулировку стратегии командования называют наши ребята на фронте. И вот этим десятым, которым чудом удалось уцелеть - они дадут ордена, медали, затаскают по мероприятиям. А потом за ненадобностью выкинут и забудут. 
> 
> Если бы это была одна Макеевка. Это везде так. Сватово. Кременная. Павловка. Сотни пропавших без вести - метод не меняется - «закидать шапками». Ну а что - собрали ребят, что попроще. Семьи небогатые. Пусть не вякают. А мы если что слезу с экранов пустим и назовем их героями. 
> 
> И все отсылка к дедам, вот они воевали. Деды-то воевали, а вы все прое...и. Военачальники, мать вашу. И самое интересное - не услышат. Нет. Они напрочь отказываются слышать правду. Это их страна, их люди, что хочу, то и делаю. 
> 
> И простые солдаты и среднее командное звено говорят одно и то же, что без глобальных перестановок в нашем генштабном лягушатнике война "до победного" может растянуться на годы и многие волны мобилизаций.
> 
> Мы пошли на эту войну со своим снаряжением, да более того - со своей идеологией. Нам не было предоставлено ни материального, ни духовного. Ну а что ждать от тех, у кого вместо Конституции и морали только прайс в голове, смыслов, идеи и духовности. Там все прогнило. 
> ...


https://t.me/akashevarova/5994

https://t.me/akashevarova/5995

Понятное дело, пишет с пропагандистской точки зрения. Мягко.
Со Ржевом пока не сравнивает.

Так что тяжело, дед, твой СССР 2.0 собирается.

----------


## Red307

> USSR will never be forgotten. It's the first socialistic country of the world, which is enough for its being remembered. For what I have seen, it accounts for at least 3 units in the textbook of junior high.
> Though the western world always tries to discredit USSR, but what I see is that they have failed. In my country,* USSR is widely beloved among young people,* even if the relationship of USSR and PRC got extremely bad in the 1970s.


Your young people have a great chance to meet the USSR on the border of Northern Kazakhstan this year.

----------


## Let_nab

*
Советское наследие*

«Как-то давно, ещё в советское время, мне попала в руки выпущенная в Лондоне книжка под названием «Британское наследие». Это был увесистый богато иллюстрированный альбом, который рассказывал про историю Британии с древних времён и до наших дней, достижения её жителей в культуре, науке, искусстве, литературе и прочих областях. Любопытно, что никаких упоминаний о массовых репрессиях тёмных страницах истории, вроде голодомора голода среди покорённых британской короной народов и т.д. в книге я не заметил. Не думаю, что её авторы стали бы это напрочь отрицать, просто они вежливо объяснили бы, что рассказывают о достижениях и успехах своей страны, а не о чём-то ином.

У нас в бывшем СССР такого взгляда на советскую историю пока нет. Достижения и ошибки упорно валятся в одну и ту же кучу, в итоге все победы и успехи оказываются «кровавыми» или «купленными непомерно дорогой ценой» (как будто у других народов было иначе!) и обесцениваются. История обнуляется, её предлагается как бы «не засчитывать» и начать всё «заново, набело, с чистого листа». Но так не бывает! И можно поспорить, что любая «беловая» история выйдет в итоге ничуть не менее «дешёвой» и не менее кровавой, чем прежняя. Хотя, возможно, и безо всяких достижений (ну-ка, расскажите, какие достижения и успехи были в бывшем СССР с 1992 года?).

Вот разошедшийся в эти дни в интернете список некоторых достижений советской эпохи в разных областях (далеко неполный, конечно, в основном технического, а не социального или культурного характера). Нам, гражданам бывшего СССР, надо научиться ценить эти достижения безо всяких дурацких оговорок про «дорогую цену» и пр. и пр. Потому что дешёвой цены в истории не бывает!

• Первый искусственный спутник Земли. 1957
• Первый полёт на Луну, спускаемый аппарат на Луну, фотография обратной стороны Луны. 1959
• Первый полёт человека в космос. 1961
• Полёт первого многоместного космического корабля. 1964
• Первая мягкая посадка на Луну. 1966
• Первый плавный спуск в атмосфере другой планеты (Венера-4). 1967
• Первый Луноход. 1970
• Первая мягкая посадка спускаемого аппарата на Марс (Марс-3). 1971
• Первая одномодульная орбитальная станция («Салют»). 1971
• Первая многомодульная орбитальная станция («Мир»). 1986
• Ракета «Протон», стартовая масса 705 т., полезная нагрузка – 23 т. Всего запусков (до 15.04.2013) – 385, успешных – 339. 1965
• Ракета «Энергия», стартовая масса 2400 т, полезная нагрузка 140 т. 1987
• Полёт многоразового космического корабля «Буран» (без экипажа). 1988

*Электроэнергетика в СССР*

• Первая в мире атомная электростанция (г. Обнинск). 1954
• На крупных сибирских реках построены самые мощные в мире на момент ввода в эксплуатацию
гидроэлектростанции (в скобках год ввода первого агрегата и полная мощность):
– Братская (1961, 4 ГВт),
– Красноярская (1967, 6 ГВт),
– Саяно-Шушенская (1978, 6,4 ГВт).
В 1990 году на ГЭС выработано 13,5% всей электроэнергии СССР. По мощности электростанций и производству электроэнергии СССР уступал только США.
*
Бытовая радиоэлектроника в СССР*

• Серийно выпускались десятки видов товаров: электронных часов (н-р «Электроника»), радиоприемников (н-р «Горизонт», «Океан», «ВЭФ», «Альпинист»; всего более 150 видов), микрокалькуляторов (в том числе инженерных и программируемых). Так в 1965 г. радиоприемник «Микро» произвел сенсацию в США (размеры 45х30х20 мм, вес 27 граммов).
• Всего бытовую радиоэлектронику в СССР выпускали более 400 предприятий.

*Машиностроение в СССР*

• Самый современный и мощный карьерный самосвал БелАЗ. Год начала производства – грузоподъёмность в тоннах: 1961 – 27, 1968 – 80, 1977 – 120, 1983 – 220.
• В 80-х 50% крупных карьерных самосвалов в мире были советскими.
• 1961 Трактор МТЗ-80 – самый массовый трактор в мире.
Тракторы МТЗ-50, МТЗ-80, МТЗ-100 – семейство колесных тракторов «Беларусь», выпускавшихся Минским тракторным заводом (с 1950 г.) и Южным машиностроительным заводом.
• 1971 По соотношению цена/качество советские наручные часы были лучшими в мире.
• В 1991 году часы «Полёт» получили золотой приз по качеству в Мадриде.
• За период 1980 – 1990 гг. экспорт советских часов составил 220 млн. штук.

*Морской флот в СССР*

• Дедвейт кораблей морского гражданского флота СССР в 1990 г. достиг 29,2 млн. т. Это второй
показатель среди крупных развитых стран (в Японии – 42,4, в США – 23).
• В СССР был создан самый мощный в мире атомный ледокольный флот. Наиболее известны ледоколы (в скобках – год ввода в эксплуатацию и водоизмещение в тыс. тонн):
– Ленин (1959, 16).
– Арктика (1975, 23,5),
– Сибирь (1985, 21,1),
– Россия (1985, 23)
– Советский Союз (1990, 23)
• Ледокол Арктика – первое надводное судно, приплывшее на Северный полюс (1977).
• Самое крупное научно-исследовательское судно – «Космонавт Юрий Гагарин», длина 232 м, водоизмещение 45 тыс. тонн (у «Титаника» соответственно 269 м.и 52 тыс. тонн). 1971
• Экраноплан «КМ» – корабль-макет (западные спецслужбы назвали его «Каспийский монстр»). Считается морским судном. Длина 92 м, взлётный вес 544 тонны (не превзойдён и в наше время), высота полёта на экране 4–14 м, максимальная скорость 500 км в час. 1966
• Суда на подводных крыльях. Первое коммерческое судно построено в Швейцарии в 1952 г. В СССР с 1957 года выпускались суда «Ракета», «Метеор», «Комета» и др. Только «Ракет» было построено 389, в т. ч. 32 на экспорт.

*Авиация в СССР*

• Ту-104 – первый советский реактивный пассажирский самолёт. В период с 1956 по 1958 гг. был единственным в мире эксплуатирующимся реактивным авиалайнером в мире. 1955
• Самый крупный в мире на момент создания самолёт АН-22 (Антей), грузоподъёмность 100 т. После его демонстрации в Ле Бурже специалисты признали лидерство СССР в авиастроении. 1965
• Первый в мире коммерческий полёт сверхзвукового пассажирского самолета Ту-144. 1968
• Ан-124 («Руслан») – крупнейший по грузоподъёмности (120 т) серийный самолёт. 1982
• Ан-225 («Мрия») – самый крупный в мире самолёт за всю историю авиации. Максимальный
взлётный вес 640 т, грузоподъёмность 250 т. Перевозил «Буран». 1988
• Ми-8 – самый массовый вертолет в мире. Изготовлено около 17000 машин.(Для сравнения «Apache» – около 1200, «Black Hawk» – около 3000). 1961
• В-12 (Ми-12) самый тяжёлый и грузоподъёмный вертолёт, созданный человеком. Взлётный вес –
105 тонн. По весу превосходил в 4 раза самые тяжёлые американские вертолёты. 1968
• Ми-26 – крупнейший в мире серийный транспортный вертолёт, грузоподъёмность – до 25 тонн.
1977

*Строительство в СССР*

• Самая глубокая в мире буровая скважина (12262 м) пробурена на Кольском полуострове. 1970–1990
• Останкинская – самая высокая (на момент постройки) телевизионная башня (высота 540 м).
1968
• Самая развитая (после США) система нефте- и газопроводов в мире. На 1990 г. – длина 305 тыс. км.
• Самая развитая (после США) сеть железных дорог. Эксплуатационная длина на 1990 г. (общего и необщего пользования) – 258,6 тыс. км, в том числе общего пользования – 147,5 тыс. км.
• СССР занимал 2 место в мире (после Китая) по производству цемента.

*Добыча и первичная переработка полезных ископаемых в СССР*

• В очень короткий исторический период времени в СССР создана мощная ресурсодобывающая отрасль. К 1990 г. СССР лидировал в мире по добыче нефти, природного газа, алмазов, железной руды, занимал 3-е место по добыче угля.
• СССР лидировал в мире по выплавке чугуна и стали, по производству алюминия, платины, никеля.
Сельское и лесное хозяйство, рыболовство в СССР
• По валовой добавленной стоимости в сельском хозяйстве, лесном хозяйстве и рыболовстве СССР в 1980-х лидировал в мире.

*Военная техника в СССР*

• Самая крупная водородная бомба (изделие АН602) мощностью 57 – 58,6 мегатонн взорвана в атмосфере на полигоне в районе островов Новая Земля. 1961
• Крупнейшая в мире атомная подводная лодка типа «Акула» (водоизмещение 48 тыс. т, длина –
172,8 м., ширина 23,3 м). С 1981 по 1989 г. было построено 6 лодок этого типа
1981
• Баллистическая ракета РС-20А «Сатана» (Р36М). Занесена в книгу рекордов Гиннеса как самая тяжелая и мощная в мире. 1973
• МиГ – 31 (1975 г.) и Су-27 (1977) – самые современные истребители 70-х.
МиГ-25 при необходимости мог обогнать любой самолёт в мире. Всего на самолёте этого типа
установлены 29 мировых рекордов. 1964 (1-й полет)
• Абсолютный мировой рекорд высоты для самолёта с реактивным двигателем (37650 м) установлен на самолёте бюро Микояна (МиГ-25). 1977
• На самолётах марки «Су» было установлено 70 мировых рекордов, из которых 30 не превзойдены. Например, абсолютный рекорд скорости набора высоты: на 3000 м за 25,4 сек. 1986
• Ту-160 – самый крупный в истории военной авиации сверхзвуковой самолёт с изменяемой
геометрией крыла, а также самый тяжёлый боевой самолёт в мире.

(с) А.Майсурян

https://maysuryan.livejournal.com/2058794.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Так что тяжело, дед, твой СССР 2.0 собирается.


*Сынок, ты серишь даже не под себя, а уже себе на голову!* 

Кто такая Кошеварова? Дочка крымского офицера? Походу это ж твоя соседка по соседнему столу в ЦИПСО или в польше с приболтией, где сидят пропагандоны и серят за бабло в комментах разным калом... Ты мне ещё ссылки на Познера или Галкина с Вайкуле дай! Ржупрям! Ты и так ссылки на одно говно даёшь и цитируешь это говно. Ты уже весь в нём и пытаешься других им обмазать! 

Реальность то в том, что Крым уже в России, Малороссия уже в России! Подтягиваются и другие как Херсонская область, Запорожская область... Киев признаёт, что Одесская область прям на подходе и ждёт! Произошло ещё плотное сближение с Беларусью. Хоть чуть вынырни из своего жиденького и высунь нос над поверхностью. Про туже Среднюю Азию и понятно простое, что больше половины их населения давно работают в России, что присоединение этих республик в Российскую Империю или СССР 2.0 - дело чисто формальное. 
Так что - восстановление Великой страны в границах СССР - тут дело времени, которое сейчас на стороне России и играет в нашу пользу.

Так что, реальность в том, как бы ты и твои коллеги по высеру лжи на Россию и СССР хором не старались - вы все так и останетесь злобно плавать в своём же жиденьком испражнении. 
А соглашусь с тобой в одном, как ты пишешь, что "тяжело твой СССР 2.0 собирается". Ты даже согласен что собирается!!! Так и есть - собирается! А лёгкого в этой жизни ничего нет. Даже человек рождается в боли.

----------


## Let_nab

> Your young people have a great chance to meet the USSR on the border of Northern Kazakhstan this year.


Ты под действием какой-то лютой синтетики!?

----------


## Red307

> Ты под действием какой-то лютой синтетики!?


После того, как Токаев на питерском форуме плюнул великому геополитику в лицо из всех соловьевских щелей нам рассказывают, что в Казахстане нашли национализм и пора спасать казахских русских.
Но у товарища Токаева есть друг - товарищ Си, который его в обиду не даст.

Понятное дело, что в твоей выдуманной реальности такого нет.

----------


## Red307

> *
> Советское наследие*
> 
> «Как-то давно, ещё в советское время, мне попала в руки выпущенная в Лондоне книжка под названием «Британское наследие». Это был увесистый богато иллюстрированный альбом, который рассказывал про историю Британии с древних времён и до наших дней, достижения её жителей в культуре, науке, искусстве, литературе и прочих областях. Любопытно, что никаких упоминаний о массовых репрессиях тёмных страницах истории, вроде голодомора голода среди покорённых британской короной народов и т.д. в книге я не заметил. Не думаю, что её авторы стали бы это напрочь отрицать, просто они вежливо объяснили бы, что рассказывают о достижениях и успехах своей страны, а не о чём-то ином.


А слабо накатать такую же простыню про первые 22 года XXI века? Заодно посмотрим куда и как быстро нас ведут "объединители СССР"?

----------


## Let_nab

> А слабо накатать такую же простыню про первые 22 года XXI века? Заодно посмотрим куда и как быстро нас ведут "объединители СССР"?


Сынок, а тебе что - слабо пойти в школу, научиться читать и самому прочитать интересующую тебя информацию непосредственно от тех, кто сохраняет Россию, защищает Россию и возвращает исконно российские территории обратно!?

----------


## Red307

> Сынок, а тебе что - слабо пойти в школу, научиться читать и самому прочитать интересующую тебя информацию непосредственно от тех, кто сохраняет Россию, защищает Россию и возвращает исконно российские территории обратно!?


Читать я умею. 
Даже фиг с ними, с "достижениями". Вот что люди пишут.




> *Такое может быть только в России - когда пенсионерам повышают пенсию, а она становится ещё меньше!
> Военпенс - посчитай свою пенсию и на сколько тебя обокрали!*
> 
> Я думал, что это хохма. Разобрался, посчитал – оказывается правда. Обокрали меня! А то я на своей шкуре начал ощущать реальное ухудшение своего материального положения. Теперь это психосоматическое ощущение материализовалось и пришло полное понимание почему, сколько, что и как, и главное - кто.
> 
> Обокрало нас военных пенсионеров это государство.., обокрало…


"Возврат исконно российских территорий" как-то поменял его положение?
Как думаешь, может ему пенсию раза в 3 увеличили, что бы до уровня 2005 года в долларовом эквиваленте поднять?

Или этому деду-военпенсу главное, что б Туркменистан опять вошёл в состав империи, а пенсия подождёт?

----------


## Let_nab

> Читать я умею. 
> Даже фиг с ними, с "достижениями". Вот что люди пишут.


Так это когда рубль был привязан к доллару, то да, так и было, что повышение пенсии не соответствовало падению курса рубля. Сейчас курс рубля с началом СВО на Украине укрепился, пенсии добавили — это уже стало не актуально. Всё просто. 
Ты прям как твой кумир моразматик Байден пёрднул на публику про курс доллара в 200 рублей! Так ты тоже тут с этой устаревшей цитаткой облажался.
Вот реально - просто приколько тебя умывать, когда ты лажаешь в каждом своём калокомменте. 




> "Возврат исконно российских территорий" как-то поменял его положение?
> Как думаешь, может ему пенсию раза в 3 увеличили, что бы до уровня 2005 года в долларовом эквиваленте поднять?
> Или этому деду-военпенсу главное, что б Туркменистан опять вошёл в состав империи, а пенсия подождёт?


Сынок, оно и видно, что читать не умеешь, более того - научиться не хочешь, а чисто гадишь под себя в комментах. 

Вот тебе картинка для лучшего понимания, если уж ты затронул по поводу пенсий старикам. Так у граждан России пенсия по-любому выше, чем на Украине. Поэтому все, кто вернулся домой в свою страну - получит пенсию выше, чем в бандеровской Украине. Это как раз в долларовом эквиваленте. Так что "возврат исконно российских территорий" - однозначно улучшил материальное положение пенсионеров и не только их, но и многодетных и инвалидов..., да и вообще всех бывших граждан СССР, насильно угнанных в нацистско-бандеровское рабство. 

И неплохо, когда Туркмения и другие среднеазиатские республики вернуться в нашу большую семью народов. Все, не только персональный дед, порадуются!

----------


## Red307

> Так это когда рубль был привязан к доллару, то да, так и было, что повышение пенсии не соответствовало падению курса рубля. Сейчас курс рубля с началом СВО на Украине укрепился, пенсии добавили — это уже стало не актуально. Всё просто. 
> Ты прям как твой кумир моразматик Байден пёрднул на публику про курс доллара в 200 рублей! Так ты тоже тут с этой устаревшей цитаткой облажался.
> Вот реально - просто приколько тебя умывать, когда ты лажаешь в каждом своём калокомменте. 
> 
> 
> Сынок, оно и видно, что читать не умеешь, более того - научиться не хочешь, а чисто гадишь под себя в комментах. 
> 
> Вот тебе картинка для лучшего понимания, если уж ты затронул по поводу пенсий старикам. Так у граждан России пенсия по-любому выше, чем на Украине. Поэтому все, кто вернулся домой в свою страну - получит пенсию выше, чем в бандеровской Украине. Это как раз в долларовом эквиваленте. Так что "возврат исконно российских территорий" - однозначно улучшил материальное положение пенсионеров и не только их, но и многодетных и инвалидов..., да и вообще всех бывших граждан СССР, насильно угнанных в нацистско-бандеровское рабство. 
> 
> И неплохо, когда Туркмения и другие среднеазиатские республики вернуться в нашу большую семью народов. Все, не только персональный дед, порадуются!


По твоему графику получается средняя пенсия в России в 2019м году почти 43т.р. 

Если учесть, что средняя по старости в 2019м году была 14 163 руб.
https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4249637
то у вас, военных, ментов, бывших депутатов должна быть тыщ 60, не меньше, что бы получить твои "средние" 43 т.р.
Для одинокого дедушки более чем. Чего ныл тогда?


Сейчас еще добавятся пенсионеры из бывших республик, которых надо "подтянуть" до 43 т.р. 
Те, кто должен отчислять в пенсионный фонд на пенсии как раз все больше и больше идут на СВО (при этом им также надо платить не меньше чем пенсионерам), иностранный капитал уходит из России забирая рабочие места, с которых так же идут отчисления в ПФР. Нефть и газ по дешевке гонят в Китай. Все идет к повышению пенсий "персональных дедов" и радующихся объединяющихся республик. Все радуются.

П.С.
Чисто математика.
В 2005м году у тебя пенсия была 16000р. в год. При курсе доллара 28р. это примерно 571 доллар. То есть сейчас, что бы тебе выйти на уровень 2005 года  пенсия должна быть 39+ т.р.

----------


## Let_nab

> По твоему графику получается средняя пенсия в России в 2019м году почти 43т.р. 
> Если учесть, что средняя по старости в 2019м году была 14 163 руб.
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/4249637
> то у вас, военных, ментов, бывших депутатов должна быть тыщ 60, не меньше, что бы получить твои "средние" 43 т.р.
> Для одинокого дедушки более чем. Чего ныл тогда?
> Сейчас еще добавятся пенсионеры из бывших республик, которых надо "подтянуть" до 43 т.р. 
> Те, кто должен отчислять в пенсионный фонд на пенсии как раз все больше и больше идут на СВО (при этом им также надо платить не меньше чем пенсионерам), иностранный капитал уходит из России забирая рабочие места, с которых так же идут отчисления в ПФР. Нефть и газ по дешевке гонят в Китай. Все идет к повышению пенсий "персональных дедов" и радующихся объединяющихся республик. Все радуются.
> П.С.
> Чисто математика.
> В 2005м году у тебя пенсия была 16000р. в год. При курсе доллара 28р. это примерно 571 доллар. То есть сейчас, что бы тебе выйти на уровень 2005 года  пенсия должна быть 39+ т.р.


Ну, во-первых это не мой график. Там указаны ссылки на Росстат, Государственную службу статистики Украины и расчёты The Bell (Вот они по ссылке и это не запутинцы, а наоборот - https://thebell.io/?ysclid=lctpu7yfxo177697972). Моя инфа со ссылками на факт и аргумент, то есть железобетонно! 

И во-вторых, а вот цифры, которые ты приводишь в своём комменте без пруфа - ТВОИ. Твои! А твоя отсебятина — это теже каловые пустопорожние испражнения. Поэтому ты опять под себя серишь!  

Так что опять, сынок, умойся! Однако, ты реально стойкий такой злыдень, хоть и беспомощный. Сам очередной раз облажался, опять за лажу умыли, но ты снова в комменты и свою ложь строчить. Пиши ещё! Умою! Меня это развлекает, особенно когда за моими старыми постами ЦИПсО следит и думает я там прям ещё честно от души выписку из Банка приложу. Ты своей математикой за год прям себя расшифровал! 

А вот опять по ссылке факты от The Insider:



*Я в раздумьях, от безысходности. Ещё себе слиточек голды взять или всё же лучше слиточек платины? Кто подскажет, что вы набрали себе?*

----------


## Red307

> Ну, во-первых это не мой график. Там указаны ссылки на Росстат, Государственную службу статистики Украины и расчёты The Bell (Вот они по ссылке и это не запутинцы, а наоборот - https://thebell.io/?ysclid=lctpu7yfxo177697972). Моя инфа со ссылками на факт и аргумент, то есть железобетонно! 
> 
> И во-вторых, а вот цифры, которые ты приводишь в своём комменте без пруфа - ТВОИ. Твои! А твоя отсебятина — это теже каловые пустопорожние испражнения. Поэтому ты опять под себя серишь!  
> 
> Так что опять, сынок, умойся! Однако, ты реально стойкий такой злыдень, хоть и беспомощный. Сам очередной раз облажался, опять за лажу умыли, но ты снова в комменты и свою ложь строчить. Пиши ещё! Умою! Меня это развлекает, особенно когда за моими старыми постами ЦИПсО следит и думает я там прям ещё честно от души выписку из Банка приложу. Ты своей математикой за год прям себя расшифровал! 
> 
> А вот опять по ссылке факты от The Insider:
> 
> 
> ...



Странный ты дед.
Смотришь на свою нищенскую пенсию, понимаешь, что никаких 43 000 в 2019м году (о которых тебе говорит твой Росстат) у тебя не было, при этом надуваешь ю тут щеки, что какой ты богатый, а спустя два абзаца горько смеешья по поводу покупки россиянами золота, понимая, что ты не то, что слиток, а даже золотую монетку в Сбере не можешь позволить себе купить.

Ты не мне врешь, ты себе врешь :Wink: 

По поводу цифр и пруфов - ты сам указал свою пенсию в рублях ранее и привел график в долларах. Зная курс доллара в определенный год (см гугл) и имея под рукой калькулятор все это легко высчитывается умножением и делением.
Тебе ссылку на курс доллара или калькулятор дать?

----------

